# 2019 Cricket



## fundy (Jan 23, 2019)

First up is England test series in the Caribbean. On paper should be pretty straightforward based on the 2 sides recent form but the pitch for the first test looks like it might provide some challenges of its own rather than England being able to see it purely as Ashes warm up

Balance of the side as always the talking point, pitch may well dictate they go in with 2 spinners meaning 2 of the seamers (Woakes and probably Curran) will miss out. Top order still on trial to cement down places!


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2019)

Rashid a bit of a surprise ahead of Leach and Curran ahead of Broad. Feels very horses for courses selection


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2019)

The worse the pitch the more even the contest. It becomes a leveller. It would be good for England to keep the momentum going.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rashid a bit of a surprise ahead of Leach and Curran ahead of Broad. Feels very horses for courses selection
		
Click to expand...

Is Broad fully fit or do you think it's purely based on the state of the pitch. I am not sure still about the openers and the next few games are vital. I wouldn't want to be going into an Ashes series chopping and changing the top order, nor with a top order badly out of nick


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The worse the pitch the more even the contest. It becomes a leveller. It would be good for England to keep the momentum going.
		
Click to expand...

for sure

England side feels a bowler light and a keeper too many to me (and missing a decent top order). 

Think both Broad and Leach unlucky to miss out


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rashid a bit of a surprise ahead of Leach and Curran ahead of Broad. Feels very horses for courses selection
		
Click to expand...

I like Curran ahead of Broad, would rather see him play over Broad. Although a Broad wonder spell is always nice, think they will be fewer and fewer from now.


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is Broad fully fit or do you think it's purely based on the state of the pitch. I am not sure still about the openers and the next few games are vital. I wouldn't want to be going into an Ashes series chopping and changing the top order, nor with a top order badly out of nick
		
Click to expand...

hes fully fit, theyve decided to only pick 5 bowlers (a long time since we didnt pick 6+) yet still chosen Curran for his extra batting (even though hell bat at 9)

Andersen Curran and Stokes doesnt feel like much of a seam attack (when Woakes and Broad miss out)

if the pitch does play up youd prefer a tall quick in the mould of Broad


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			I like Curran ahead of Broad, would rather see him play over Broad. Although a Broad wonder spell is always nice, think they will be fewer and fewer from now.
		
Click to expand...

Not usually been Broads biggest fan but think on a pitch that may well go up and down hes a better option, as you say though only got so many of those spells left him


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rashid a bit of a surprise ahead of Leach and Curran ahead of Broad. Feels very horses for courses selection
		
Click to expand...

maybe hoping Roots success at the toss continues and we win all of them again. Perhaps they want to save Broads workload??? if his batting wasn't so poor lately i think he would have still been picked, after all its the lower order that have got England out of Trouble lately


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			maybe hoping Roots success at the toss continues and we win all of them again. Perhaps they want to save Broads workload??? if his batting wasn't so poor lately i think he would have still been picked, after all its the lower order that have got England out of Trouble lately
		
Click to expand...

Save Broads workload - wasnt that what the trip to Sri Lanka was for lol, surely you cant choose between bowlers based on whos the better number 9 bat? Dangerously close to picking too many bits and pieces cricketers for me. Root finally lost a toss too (save em for the summer Joe)


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			Save Broads workload - wasnt that what the trip to Sri Lanka was for lol, surely you cant choose between bowlers based on whos the better number 9 bat? Dangerously close to picking too many bits and pieces cricketers for me. Root finally lost a toss too (save em for the summer Joe)
		
Click to expand...

maybe they just need someone to scuff up the other side of the wicket for Ali


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2019)

Looks a good toss to win anyway, looks pretty ropy, in fact the bit of my lawn where Kayliegh our bitch goes for a pee looks in a better state


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2019)

it looks far far better than it did from the early pics a couple of days ago! played pretty well so far too, big couple of sessions coming up for Englands attack


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 23, 2019)

Good session for the Windies that and pitch looking pretty flat. Need to get Brathwaite and Hope early in the 2nd session.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			for sure

England side feels a bowler light and a keeper too many to me (and missing a decent top order).

Think both Broad and Leach unlucky to miss out
		
Click to expand...

But there is only one keeper (Foakes) in the team.

Neither Bairstow nor Buttler should be allowed near the gloves in Test cricket.


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2019)

couple of well needed wickets from Stokes. 

struggling to understand why Curran has bowled only 5 of the first 50 overs having been picked ahead of Broad


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2019)

Watched most of it today. The buzz word for selection decisions is â€˜varietyâ€™, having all bases covered. Broad is similar to Stokes and Curran offers the left arm over. Rashid offers leggies, whereas Ali and Leach are seen to be similar.

I can see Windies being bowled out for 200 here. Which will mean 800-3 dec ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2019)

Leach not picked again ðŸ˜Ÿ I expect wonâ€™t see him for a while now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

Pretty even first day so far but with the new ball if we can nick one more before stumps that would be great


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2019)

massive last half hour with the new ball, Anderson been different class all day yet again and Stokes bowled well. pitch quickening a little, tomorrow could be a very interesting day


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			massive last half hour with the new ball, Anderson been different class all day yet again and Stokes bowled well. pitch quickening a little, tomorrow could be a very interesting day
		
Click to expand...

Great final last half hour and great to see Anderson getting reward for a great display of patience but the increase in pace in the pitch will get the West Indies attack interested. We need to tidy the tail up and then try and get off to a solid start, not a given with our top order.


----------



## Dannyc (Jan 23, 2019)

The last wicket from stokes was a perfect ball Anderson quality once again good finish to the day


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2019)

I didn't get to see any actual coverage yesterday, how did the pitch play?


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I didn't get to see any actual coverage yesterday, how did the pitch play?
		
Click to expand...

 a lot better than it looked, very slow but little deviation. appeared to get a bit quicker in the evening session and the 2nd new ball, may well be a bit livelier today, whether it holds together for 5 days be interesting


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			a lot better than it looked, very slow but little deviation. appeared to get a bit quicker in the evening session and the 2nd new ball, may well be a bit livelier today, whether it holds together for 5 days be interesting
		
Click to expand...

i just don't understand how so many tracks in the Windes look so terrible??

This one looked like the bare goal area on the local football pitches.  I know they are well short of funds, but how mach does it take to stick a bit of seed down and water a roll it???

when i played at St Albans we had an extra ground at Verulam School and we took turns helping to prepare the pitches for the 3rd and 4th teams and Sunday games.  that was started from scratch , we used to Roll it and water a few times a week and seed was put down after the last game and watered and filled wicket ends etc. withing a couple of years from Scratch it was as good as the first team pitch in Clarence park


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i just don't understand how so many tracks in the Windes look so terrible??

This one looked like the bare goal area on the local football pitches.  I know they are well short of funds, but how mach does it take to stick a bit of seed down and water a roll it???

when i played at St Albans we had an extra ground at Verulam School and we took turns helping to prepare the pitches for the 3rd and 4th teams and Sunday games.  that was started from scratch , we used to Roll it and water a few times a week and seed was put down after the last game and watered and filled wicket ends etc. withing a couple of years from Scratch it was as good as the first team pitch in Clarence park
		
Click to expand...

very strange, they have a very different approach by rolling dead grass into the wickets where as over here we try and grow live grass!!

used to love batting at Clarence Park


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i just don't understand how so many tracks in the Windes look so terrible??

This one looked like the bare goal area on the local football pitches.  I know they are well short of funds, but how mach does it take to stick a bit of seed down and water a roll it???

when i played at St Albans we had an extra ground at Verulam School and we took turns helping to prepare the pitches for the 3rd and 4th teams and Sunday games.  that was started from scratch , we used to Roll it and water a few times a week and seed was put down after the last game and watered and filled wicket ends etc. withing a couple of years from Scratch it was as good as the first team pitch in Clarence park
		
Click to expand...

There is no excuse for it. There are village pitches here with part time groundsmen that are top notch, it just takes care and attention over time. It is not even as if they can blame the weather as the killer in the UK is too much rain and not enough warmth. It's been like this for a number of years, remember the 1st test in the Sir Vivian Richards stadium? It's poor.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is no excuse for it. There are village pitches here with part time groundsmen that are top notch, it just takes care and attention over time. It is not even as if they can blame the weather as the killer in the UK is too much rain and not enough warmth. It's been like this for a number of years, remember the 1st test in the Sir Vivian Richards stadium? It's poor.
		
Click to expand...

for that one i think they just forgot to take the rusty corrugated iron covers off the pitch


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			very strange, they have a very different approach by rolling dead grass into the wickets where as over here we try and grow live grass!!

used to love batting at Clarence Park 

Click to expand...

ever play at Sloughs new ground???  i say new but must have been 2003 ish they moved

that was a real road


----------



## Dannyc (Jan 24, 2019)

They have probably smoked all the grass


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			Save Broads workload - wasnt that what the trip to Sri Lanka was for lol, surely you cant choose between bowlers based on whos the better number 9 bat? Dangerously close to picking too many bits and pieces cricketers for me. Root finally lost a toss too (save em for the summer Joe)
		
Click to expand...

England's team is a series of compromises. It should be simple, who's our five best bowlers: Anderson, Broad, Stokes, Ali and Leach. But the selectors want some back up cos the top order dont produce and Rashid keeps getting a gig cos he's Smith's pet pick and the press would have a field day if he was dropped. Leach's control and accuracy would have been much better yesterday as it would have frustrated the batsmen into daft shots. 

Long term i can see Foakes being shuffled out of the side. There's already been comments about his place. (Cook was rather disingenuous in my opinion) Foakes wont lose his place due to a lack of form with bat or gloves but a further compromise to get another bowler in and Bairstow will then get the gloves. But they wont want him to bat at 3 with the gloves so another compromise will need to be made. It'll be the wrong decision to ditch Foakes but it'll happen. Quite why England need more than 5 bowlers is beyond me but when they are carrying a couple of bowlers its no surprise.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			But there is only one keeper (Foakes) in the team.

*Neither Bairstow nor Buttler should be allowed near the gloves in Test cricket*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Leach not picked again ðŸ˜Ÿ I expect wonâ€™t see him for a while now
		
Click to expand...

It wouldnt surprise me if he never played for England again unless there are injuries or a tour to India.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2019)

Tongo said:



			It wouldnt surprise me if he never played for England again unless there are injuries or a tour to India.
		
Click to expand...

Yep and itâ€™s a big shame as he is imo the best spin option we have - he will tie and end down , shows control and will frustrate batsmen into poor shots and then take wickets - with more time he would be the replacement for Swann , let Ali be the second option and put Rashid back to ODI - he just has no control in test cricket


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			ever play at Sloughs new ground???  i say new but must have been 2003 ish they moved

that was a real road
		
Click to expand...

no never played there, 99% of my cricket was played in Herts/Essex/Middlesex with a couple of years in Leics when at Uni


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

Tongo said:



			England's team is a series of compromises. It should be simple, who's our five best bowlers: Anderson, Broad, Stokes, Ali and Leach. But the selectors want some back up cos the top order dont produce and Rashid keeps getting a gig cos he's Smith's pet pick and the press would have a field day if he was dropped. Leach's control and accuracy would have been much better yesterday as it would have frustrated the batsmen into daft shots.

*Long term i can see Foakes being shuffled out of the side. There's already been comments about his place. (Cook was rather disingenuous in my opinion) Foakes wont lose his place due to a lack of form with bat or gloves but a further compromise to get another bowler in and Bairstow will then get the gloves. But they wont want him to bat at 3 with the gloves so another compromise will need to be made. It'll be the wrong decision to ditch Foakes but it'll happen. Quite why England need more than 5 bowlers is beyond me but when they are carrying a couple of bowlers its no surprise*.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt be surprised if it happens for the Ashes this summer. Definitely belief in a lot of circles that a specialist keeper is less valuable than having an extra bowler and options, especially for a side already keen to pick 2 or 3 "all rounders"


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			no never played there, 99% of my cricket was played in Herts/Essex/Middlesex with a couple of years in Leics when at Uni
		
Click to expand...

 I played for StAlbans in the herts league, who did you play for?

Slough were in the Middlesex Prem, but used to play them in the Sunday league. The original ground was surrounded by houses and you used to lose a couple of balls per game. Sold it and got a fancy place on the outskirts, wickets were fantastic there.


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			I played for StAlbans in the herts league, who did you play for?

Slough were in the Middlesex Prem, but used to play them in the Sunday league. The original ground was surrounded by houses and you used to lose a couple of balls per game. Sold it and got a fancy place on the outskirts, wickets were fantastic there.
		
Click to expand...

played for Hoddeson in the 1990s and early 2000s. that was a nice flat deck on a postage stamp ground 

the slough situ sounds very much like Dunstables


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

Definitely faster and bouncier than it was at the start yesterday, fancy their bowlers might enjoy these conditions


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			played for Hoddeson in the 1990s and early 2000s. that was a nice flat deck on a postage stamp ground 

the slough situ sounds very much like Dunstables
		
Click to expand...

not as nice as Dunstable,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			Definitely faster and bouncier than it was at the start yesterday, fancy their bowlers might enjoy these conditions
		
Click to expand...

Seems you're not wrong...


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2019)

44-3. Hmmmmm.

Jennings looks a walking wicket against pace. Burns should be given more time and certainly a series on home soil before a decent judgement can be made. 
Bairstow showing that his 100 in Sri Lanka is the exception rather than the norm. His test form over the last 18 months to 2 years is mediocre. No dramatic celebrations today!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2019)

Tongo said:



			44-3. Hmmmmm.

Jennings looks a walking wicket against pace. Burns should be given more time and certainly a series on home soil before a decent judgement can be made.
Bairstow showing that his 100 in Sri Lanka is the exception rather than the norm. His test form over the last 18 months to 2 years is mediocre. No dramatic celebrations today!
		
Click to expand...

Having said all that the West Indies attack looks the best they've had for some time.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

Tongo said:



			44-3. Hmmmmm.

Jennings looks a walking wicket against pace. Burns should be given more time and certainly a series on home soil before a decent judgement can be made.
Bairstow showing that his 100 in Sri Lanka is the exception rather than the norm. His test form over the last 18 months to 2 years is mediocre. No dramatic celebrations today!
		
Click to expand...

not sure the selectors are going to find out anything more about Jennings, very strange opener, who likes spin and is poor against any sort of quicker bowler, and when a say quick, i reckon even a dobber could get him out


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			not sure the selectors are going to find out anything more about Jennings, very strange opener, who likes spin and is poor against any sort of quicker bowler, and when a say quick, i reckon even a dobber could get him out

Click to expand...

Its another Smith hunch / pick so he'll get plenty of opportunities.


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Its another Smith hunch / pick so he'll get plenty of opportunities.
		
Click to expand...

already had more than plenty hasnt he?

Root gone too, on the plus side were getting to the heart of our runscoring time soon


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Its another Smith hunch / pick so he'll get plenty of opportunities.
		
Click to expand...

i imagine looking at his stats over the next 12 months will be like looking at binary code

Right about Burns needs a few more games, though i'm not sure who's the next cab off the rank, maybe they should move the Burnley  Lara up to open


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i imagine looking at his stats over the next 12 months will be like looking at binary code

Right about Burns needs a few more games, though i'm not sure who's the next cab off the rank, maybe they should move the Burnely lara
		
Click to expand...


pretty sure theyve shut the rank down due to a lack of cabs!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			already had more than plenty hasnt he?

Root gone too, on the plus side were getting to the heart of our runscoring time soon 

Click to expand...

Tis the problem when the selectors make funky / left field selections. They end up continually picking the players even when its obvious they shouldnt to save face. 

Buttler has been a success, Jennings the complete opposite. Rashid did well in a series where you would expect him to and bowled a magic ball to Kohli. Other than that he's been fairly ordinary.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 24, 2019)

Same old, same old from the top 4.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i imagine looking at his stats over the next 12 months will be like looking at binary code

Right about Burns needs a few more games, though i'm not sure who's the next cab off the rank, maybe they should move the Burnley  Lara up to open

Click to expand...

Its a tough ask to step in and perform in two away series without getting a crack on home soil. I'd be inclined to give Stoneman a go, see if the Surrey connection might help them gel.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Its a tough ask to step in and perform in two away series without getting a crack on home soil. I'd be inclined to give Stoneman a go, see if the Surrey connection might help them gel.
		
Click to expand...

or they could do what one of the 20 over teams i used to play for did from time to time...... reverse the order


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2019)

49 for 7, fantastic performance


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

FFS!!! just as well its a spinners wicket or we could be in real trouble


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

Got to feel for Sam Curran, selectors must have him pencilled in for 70 or 80 minimum here


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2019)

Still, at least there's a new competition on the way to paper over the cracks.


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

follow on anyone?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 24, 2019)

Another dreadful batting effort.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2019)

77 all out, is that a record?


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			77 all out, is that a record?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. England collapse with alarming regularity these days.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			77 all out, is that a record?
		
Click to expand...

No 78 would be a record.  

I'll get my pads.


----------



## Dannyc (Jan 24, 2019)

Whatâ€™s happened ðŸ™ˆðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

WI are at it now lol


----------



## Dannyc (Jan 24, 2019)

Turned over to golf at 48-0 ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Tongo (Jan 25, 2019)

England fought back well with the ball yesterday, which suggests an even series as neither batting line-up appears to have any great substance, but they arent going to chase 300+ down against this West Indies attack. 

Stokes again showing what an asset he is with the ball as a more than useful 5th bowler.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

Root proving himself to be utterly clueless again with his captaincy. Some of the ball following is bad enough but no plan B and bowling Stokes and Anderson into the ground when over 450 behind.

So England got bowled out for 77, how many bowlers will they drop for the 2nd test


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			Root proving himself to be utterly clueless again with his captaincy. Some of the ball following is bad enough but no plan B and bowling Stokes and Anderson into the ground when over 450 behind.

So England got bowled out for 77, how many bowlers will they drop for the 2nd test 

Click to expand...

he should have given all the batsmen a bowl


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			Root proving himself to be utterly clueless again with his captaincy. Some of the ball following is bad enough but no plan B and bowling Stokes and Anderson into the ground when over 450 behind.

So England got bowled out for 77, how many bowlers will they drop for the 2nd test 

Click to expand...

Well they could start with Rashid and Curran.

The former lacks control and if we are to play two spinners then Leach should partner Moeen. 

Curran just isn't fast enough to be opening the bowling in the West Indies and both Broad and Woakes should be considered ahead of him in Tests.

I accept your point re: the batting but I just wouldn't know where  to begin. 

No openers, no number 3 puts us up against it right from the off.  We then try packing the lower middle order and tail with guys who are picked as much for their batting as bbowling to cover the failings of our top order.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2019)

Been a real struggle today for the England bowlers and not too many gremlins in the pitch as far as these two WI batsmen are concerned. Anderson now has an official warning for running on the pitch and none of the bowlers look like they can buy a wicket at the moment and Root's captaincy looks lame and rudderless. A lead of 500+ so the game has gone and I can't see England batting for 3 full days to save it. I think the top order again failed England terribly after the bowlers did a reasonable job. This is going to be a hard defeat to come back from and going to be hard physically for the likes of Anderson and Stokes if they have to keep going


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Well they could start with Rashid and Curran.

The former lacks control and if we are to play two spinners then Leach should partner Moeen.

Curran just isn't fast enough to be opening the bowling in the West Indies and both Broad and Woakes should be considered ahead of him in Tests.

I accept your point re: the batting but I just wouldn't know where  to begin.

No openers, no number 3 puts us up against it right from the off.  We then try packing the lower middle order and tail with guys who are picked as much for their batting as bbowling to cover the failings of our top order.
		
Click to expand...


those 2 both very likely not to be in the 2nd test, the batting as you say where do you start, the only guy sat in the stands is Denly and hes hardly going to set the world on fire you wouldnt think. just the very English way of dealing with being bowled out for 77 will be to drop 2 bowlers and possibly a keeper!


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

so glad I backed Holder top WI bat at 16/1......









.........in the first innings


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2019)

Too painful to watch  . Anyone else thinking Broad is having a cheeky chuckle right now? A very good test to miss.


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2019)

You can look at two main areas as to why we are in this position. First is lack of preparation, with no serious first class warm up game. Having a knock against some local fishermen does not count. Secondly, we read the pitch wrong. We thought a turner, whereas Windies went with pace...as that is what they 'ordered'.

The batting has been discussed endlessly. Lack of specialists, reliant on one day biffers to perform.

Dropping Curran isn't a great message, considering he has earnt his place. Broad should have taken Rashid's place not Curran's. Rashid has been mucked about recently and it's clear Root doesn't rate him. He is in the side for variety reasons and not form. Leach should have been given the nod, only if you want two spinners.

Having said all that, we have won many tests recently. I can see us winning this series after losing here. But blind optimism says we can bat out on this deck....ðŸ¤”


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

Piece said:



			You can look at two main areas as to why we are in this position. First is lack of preparation, with no serious first class warm up game. Having a knock against some local fishermen does not count. Secondly, we read the pitch wrong. We thought a turner, whereas Windies went with pace...as that is what they 'ordered'.

The batting has been discussed endlessly. Lack of specialists, reliant on one day biffers to perform.

*Dropping Curran isn't a great message, considering he has earnt his place*. Broad should have taken Rashid's place not Curran's. Rashid has been mucked about recently and it's clear Root doesn't rate him. He is in the side for variety reasons and not form. Leach should have been given the nod, only if you want two spinners.

Having said all that, we have won many tests recently. I can see us winning this series after losing here. But blind optimism says we can bat out on this deck....ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Problem is hes earnt it mainly with runs down the order counter attacking, not as an opening bowler and weve picked him to do the opening bowler role! (i think hes got more than 1 wicket in a test inns twice!) Could argue Woakes has more form in the book and actually unluckier to miss out (I accept that injury cost him his place)


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

Whoever decided that Stokes should still be bowling after tea wants shooting! 50 overs in the series was probably pencilled in, not 50 in the first test!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2019)

This is tremendous watching. Really enjoying it. Both batters over 100 now and I hope they tee off and really grind the bowlers to a pulp


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2019)

Another WI century (deserved) and surely a declaration coming soon. Hard to watch at the moment as an England supporter. I think the top order needs urgent surgery but where do the selectors go next? Who else is playing any form of the longer form of the game anywhere that could come in?


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

Captainron said:



			This is tremendous watching. Really enjoying it. Both batters over 100 now and I hope they tee off and really grind the bowlers to a pulp
		
Click to expand...

must still be raining at Centurion if youre watching

as a run backer im quite enjoying things too haha


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2019)

I love test cricket. By far and away the best form of the game. This is a reason why. Watching a team who werenâ€™t fancied at all put another to the sword and really smash up their morale. Canâ€™t do that in ODI or T20 cricket

Will make for an interesting series now where a whitewash was predicted.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I love test cricket. By far and away the best form of the game. This is a reason why. Watching a team who werenâ€™t fancied at all put another to the sword and really smash up their morale. Canâ€™t do that in ODI or T20 cricket

*Will make for an interesting series now where a whitewash was predicted.*

Click to expand...

Yeah we might see a couple of very very flat wickets for the next 2 games the only potential downside, hope they leave some grass on and make it a shootout though!

Great for cricket to see a good WI test side, especially with it built on pace bowling. Jason Holder a very popular leader and even more so after this no doubt (as well as having ridiculously good stats the last couple of years)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 25, 2019)

Bumble summed up Curran very well at the tea interval.

"In years to come we will recognise Curran as a good batsman who can bowl well enough to be the fourth seamer in a Test team."

At the moment the selector(s) are constantly picking players for the lower middle order for what they add to the batting as our top order cannot be relied upon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2019)

We're off with a thick edge for 4.  Only another 156 thick edges required...


----------



## Tongo (Jan 25, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			he should have given all the batsmen a bowl

Click to expand...

I'm always disappointed in such situations that the keeper doesnt get a chance to bowl.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2019)

Well we need less than 600 now!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 25, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I'm always disappointed in such situations that the keeper doesnt get a chance to bowl.
		
Click to expand...

I remember in an ODI, Tatenda Taibu Kept wicket then took the pads off bowled 10 straight through then kept again.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2019)

Does Keaton Jennings know you are allowed to move your feet?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 26, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does Keaton Jennings know you are allowed to move your feet? 

Click to expand...

no


----------



## Tongo (Jan 26, 2019)

Pleased Burns has got some runs. Bairstow fails again. Root needs to take responsibility and bat at 3 rather than being selfish and stubborn by insisting he bats at 4. 

And Buttler should be at 5 rather than Stokes.


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2019)

Burns played nicely until the horror shot he got out to (still not sure how that bowled him)

Can mess about with the order all you like, lets be honest outside Root none of them are proven test bats yet and Root is slowly trying to become more of a limited overs player too! Could pretty much put 3 to 9 in a hat and pull the order out that way!


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2019)

As I typed that Root cuts the part time spinner to 1st slip backing away. Utterly hideous, no interest in batting properly in test matches at all. Will continue to hide behind the "its the way we play" garbage


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2019)

Another straight ball from Chase, another wicket. This is dreadful.


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2019)

Pitch is so flat and were getting bowled out by a part time slow bowler whos barely got it off the straight lol


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Another straight ball from Chase, another wicket. This is dreadful.
		
Click to expand...

this or the Everton game, hard to know which is the harder watch currently?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			this or the Everton game, hard to know which is the harder watch currently?
		
Click to expand...

Haha not sure, both being played on dreadful looking pitches as well. Probably cricket harder to watch right now tbh.


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2019)

very hard to see Ali as a credible all rounder based on his 2 dismissals in this test


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2019)

Pray this Milwall rain drifts rather quickly over to Barbados!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			very hard to see Ali as a credible all rounder based on his 2 dismissals in this test
		
Click to expand...

Pathetic dismissal. Jack Leach would have batted better.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 26, 2019)

But its all alright cos Uncle Tom says that English cricket is in good health.


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2019)

Tongo said:



			But its all alright cos Uncle Tom says that English cricket is in good health.
		
Click to expand...

The Hundred will make everything alright (or they didnt learn their lesson after the Stanford debacle)


----------



## Tongo (Jan 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			The Hundred will make everything alright (or they didnt learn their lesson after the Stanford debacle)
		
Click to expand...

I'm not convinced that Sky will actually come up with the handsome sums of money that have been promised. (Net of whatever small sum the Beeb are coughing up) It all smacks of another ITV Digital scenario for me. I think the deal equates to something like 4 times what the current deal is. That's a lot of extra people needed to pay for Sky Cricket for that to stack up.


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I'm not convinced that Sky will actually come up with the handsome sums of money that have been promised. (Net of whatever small sum the Beeb are coughing up) It all smacks of another ITV Digital scenario for me. I think the deal equates to something like 4 times what the current deal is. That's a lot of extra people needed to pay for Sky Cricket for that to stack up.
		
Click to expand...

Skys changing greatly lately too, only really prepared to pay top money for football, slowly but surely anything else expensive is likely to go by the wayside. Theyre certainly not that committed to cricket (or golf or rugby) as they were a few years ago


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2019)

Getting bowled out by Roston Chase on a flat deck, arguably this 2nd inns worse than being bowled out for 77 first time round!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Skys changing greatly lately too, only really prepared to pay top money for football, slowly but surely anything else expensive is likely to go by the wayside. Theyre certainly not that committed to cricket (or golf or rugby) as they were a few years ago
		
Click to expand...

Indeed!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does Keaton Jennings know you are allowed to move your feet? 

Click to expand...

Surely his time must be up soon. He simply cannot put decent scores often enough. Similarly why is Ali viewed as an all rounder?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2019)

Cricket's back on. How are we now 9 down? How does Chase have 7 wickets? Why is Jimmy Anderson reverse sweeping? What is happening?


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Cricket's back on. How are we now 9 down? How does Chase have 7 wickets? Why is Jimmy Anderson reverse sweeping? What is happening?
		
Click to expand...

one horror story to another for you


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2019)

Chase finishes with 8/60 despite not turning a ball the whole game  Quality.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2019)

That was a proper old fashioned thrashing. The proverbial beaten like a ginger step child scenario 

Well done to the Windies.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 27, 2019)

watched a bit of India v NZ in NZ .. a good kiwi curry .. just could not handle the Indian bowling esp spinners. In the first ODI they were all out for 150ish and so chose to bat first in the second ODI.  Indian batting fired up this morning making some 320ish and they ended up bundling the kiwis for about 230 again.. 

The World Cup is getting nicely set up. .. the three lions are going to peak at the right time


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2019)

Pouring down in Barbados this morning on all accounts with plenty more forecast throughout the day, shame we could show some application yesterday


----------



## Tongo (Jan 27, 2019)

It makes me laugh how there are some comments in the media about England not being a bad side, they've won y of their last 9 test etc. I agree that England could easily turn the tables on the West Indies next test as their batting looks just as frail. But those comments completely miss the point that the ire over the defeat was not because England lost but the manner of defeat. Anybody with a ounce of knowledge of the game (clearly not Messrs Boycott and Flintoff judging by their pre test comments on the West Indies) knew that the West Indies have a decent bowling attack that would cause England's frail batting line-up some problems. So defeat was certainly not out of the question. But what sticks in one's craw is the following:

1.) Making what was an obviously poor selection in sacrificing Broad for some extra batting. Which put England on the back foot and ultimately failed miserably. 
2.) Getting skittled out for 77.
3.) Conceding a double hundred to Holder batting at number 8.
4.) Losing 8 wickets to a part-time spin bowler who didnt spin the ball but collected wickets through a succession of feeble shots.
5.) Root claiming that its not down to lack of / poor preparation or the team selection. 

People arent stupid, they can see when mistakes have been made and when things have been done poorly. But the whole England set up refuses to admit they have made mistakes, tows the ECB party line and seems genuinely gutless and unable to take criticism. That is what irritates people.


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2019)

Tongo said:



			It makes me laugh how there are some comments in the media about England not being a bad side, they've won y of their last 9 test etc. I agree that England could easily turn the tables on the West Indies next test as their batting looks just as frail. But those comments completely miss the point that the ire over the defeat was not because England lost but the manner of defeat. Anybody with a ounce of knowledge of the game (clearly not Messrs Boycott and Flintoff judging by their pre test comments on the West Indies) knew that the West Indies have a decent bowling attack that would cause England's frail batting line-up some problems. So defeat was certainly not out of the question. But what sticks in one's craw is the following:

1.) Making what was an obviously poor selection in sacrificing Broad for some extra batting. Which put England on the back foot and ultimately failed miserably.
2.) Getting skittled out for 77.
3.) Conceding a double hundred to Holder batting at number 8.
4.) Losing 8 wickets to a part-time spin bowler who didnt spin the ball but collected wickets through a succession of feeble shots.
5.) Root claiming that its not down to lack of / poor preparation or the team selection.

People arent stupid, they can see when mistakes have been made and when things have been done poorly. But the whole England set up refuses to admit they have made mistakes, tows the ECB party line and seems genuinely gutless and unable to take criticism. That is what irritates people.
		
Click to expand...

the phrase you are looking for is being on the outside of cricket

complete and utter acceptance and accountability of what everyone can see, they think if they deny stuff often enough then everyone will just believe them


----------



## Tongo (Jan 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			the phrase you are looking for is being on the outside of cricket

complete and utter acceptance and accountability of what everyone can see, they think if they deny stuff often enough then everyone will just believe them
		
Click to expand...

I should also have added:

6) Bowling Anderson and Stokes into the ground during the second innings when it was obvious the pitch had flattened out and the West Indies were going to declare at some point.


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2019)

whilst the clowns in the commentary box intimated it was because Root couldnt get the ball out of their hands, horrendous captaincy/management and worse commentary lol


----------



## Tongo (Jan 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			whilst the clowns in the commentary box intimated it was because Root couldnt get the ball out of their hands, horrendous captaincy/management and worse commentary lol
		
Click to expand...

Root just doesnt strike me as a strong enough captain. Both in terms of selection and tactics.


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Root just doesnt strike me as a strong enough captain. Both in terms of selection and tactics.
		
Click to expand...

trying far too hard to be one of the lads, age old problem of picking your captain from the batsmen whose place is secure in the side! based on that criteria they have a pool of 1 to chose from! that said hes a good tosser....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Root just doesnt strike me as a strong enough captain. Both in terms of selection and tactics.
		
Click to expand...

Definite.y seemed weak in this test. Even if Anderson and Stokes wanted to keep bowling you have to be strong and take the ball off them and look towards the other two tests and try and save them. This game was lost after the first innings so why flog them. Granted we have Broad coming back which may help but he's another who seems fragile when batting these days. Losing eight wickets to a spinner that didn't really turn it too much summed up the state of the batting. I think the ECB have to accept there has been a lack of preparation and the selectors need to see that their approach didn't work in terms of the balance of the side


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definite.y seemed weak in this test. Even if Anderson and Stokes wanted to keep bowling you have to be strong and take the ball off them and look towards the other two tests and try and save them. This game was lost after the first innings so why flog them. Granted we have Broad coming back which may help but he's another who seems fragile when batting these days. Losing eight wickets to a spinner that didn't really turn it too much summed up the state of the batting. I think the ECB have to accept there has been a lack of preparation and the selectors need to see that their approach didn't work in terms of the balance of the side
		
Click to expand...

Broad's batting is basically irrelevant; he is a tailender and his responsibility to the side is as a bowler. Any runs he gets are a bonus. 

Worrying about the batting of 9, 10 Jack has been part of the muddled  selection process surrounding the Test side for years. 

Same applies to the wicket-keeping. No point in picking someone who is predominantly a batsman if he is going to cost wickets and runs when in the field.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 28, 2019)

Rashid not bowling many overs in the second dig I think was quite telling. Seeing as a part timer did the job for the Windies. 

I think England will drop Rashid for Broad (Irrespective of the pitch) and Jennings might have a rest but not sure who they would put up there.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Rashid not bowling many overs in the second dig I think was quite telling. Seeing as a part timer did the job for the Windies.

I think England will drop Rashid for Broad (Irrespective of the pitch) and Jennings might have a rest but not sure who they would put up there.
		
Click to expand...


Spot on sir, no Rashid or Jennings in the 12

Denly will open, expect they chose between Curran and Leach as to who misses out depending on the pitch


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2019)

I've not seen the announcement. If Denly is half decent in this test then surely that is the end of Jennings test career. Frankly even if he isn't it is likely the end. He has had enough chances and just does not look the part.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've not seen the announcement. If Denly is half decent in this test then surely that is the end of Jennings test career. Frankly even if he isn't it is likely the end. He has had enough chances and just does not look the part.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....op-keaton-jennings-for-second-test-in-windies

Donâ€™t think Denly is the answer but Jennings clearly just canâ€™t cut.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've not seen the announcement. If Denly is half decent in this test then surely that is the end of Jennings test career. Frankly even if he isn't it is likely the end. He has had enough chances and just does not look the part.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I simply don't think he can cut it as an opener. However I think the selectors need to give Denly a couple of tests and we can't go back to chopping and changing like the old days as soon as a players has one bad match


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2019)

Hard to believe its taken them to pick until nearly his 33rd birthday a test opening batsman thats gonna cut it, on the plus side he can cover Rashids loss of leggies too (sort of tongue in cheek but another seen as a multi faceted player)

Jennings will most likely get another shot in a few years when the few options left in county cricket that havent had a go have had one, the cupboard really is bare. Despite how bad the form of several of the current side, theres very few in county cricket who can claim they did enough to have deserved a shot that hasnt had one


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

fundy said:



			Hard to believe its taken them to pick until nearly his 33rd birthday a test opening batsman thats gonna cut it, on the plus side he can cover Rashids loss of leggies too (sort of tongue in cheek but another seen as a multi faceted player)

Jennings will most likely get another shot in a few years when the few options left in county cricket that havent had a go have had one, the cupboard really is bare. Despite how bad the form of several of the current side, theres very few in county cricket who can claim they did enough to have deserved a shot that hasnt had one
		
Click to expand...

I agree the cupboard is bare but who shoulders the blame? The ECB? The counties? How do we get a test level opener, that can grow into a Cook like player


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree the cupboard is bare but who shoulders the blame? The ECB? The counties? How do we get a test level opener, that can grow into a Cook like player
		
Click to expand...

The ECB. All they do is marginalise proper cricket more and more for hit and giggle and ill thought out new comps like the hundred and partnership with Alan Stamford, pandering to new fans whilst disappointing their existing ones. Chasing the quick buck and ignoring where they have come from and what has got them there, but hey ho, what do I know, according to the ECB im outside cricket!!!

What incentive is there for a young cricketer to be a test opener? Far more money batting at 6 in a hit and giggle franchise game


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

fundy said:



			The ECB. All they do is marginalise proper cricket more and more for hit and giggle and ill thought out new comps like the hundred and partnership with Alan Stamford, pandering to new fans whilst disappointing their existing ones. Chasing the quick buck and ignoring where they have come from and what has got them there, but hey ho, what do I know, according to the ECB im outside cricket!!!

What incentive is there for a young cricketer to be a test opener? Far more money batting at 6 in a hit and giggle franchise game
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree and once we lose Anderson, Broad and a few others and start tumbling down the rankings do you really see the ECB looking at longer forms of cricket? No of course not. They'll chop and change match after match, discard upcoming talent too quickly and wonder where it all went wrong?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2019)

This problem is affecting all countries I'm sad to say. The big money is in 20:20 now so the players concentrate on biffing it miles rather than a high left elbow,  yes I'm old school. Not many proper openers anywhere but we are particularly in trouble at the moment.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 31, 2019)

The big money is indeed in T20 cricket but the ECB must take some of the blame for the daft scheduling that isnt helping the CC and, by dint, the test side. My county, Hampshire, play 14 T20 games and one 4 day game during a 43 day period from mid July until the end of August this summer. That is ridiculous that a county is playing such a small amount of cricket across a large part of the summer. County cricket used to be a slog, now some players will basically have the best part of 2 months off across the height of summer. The answer was to compress the Blast into a shorter time frame (note how many are saying the BBL is too long this year) but the ECB decided that another competition, i.e. more cricket, was the answer.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			The big money is indeed in T20 cricket but the ECB must take some of the blame for the daft scheduling that isnt helping the CC and, by dint, the test side. My county, Hampshire, play 14 T20 games and one 4 day game during a 43 day period from mid July until the end of August this summer. That is ridiculous that a county is playing such a small amount of cricket across a large part of the summer. County cricket used to be a slog, now some players will basically have the best part of 2 months off across the height of summer. The answer was to compress the Blast into a shorter time frame (note how many are saying the BBL is too long this year) but the ECB decided that another competition, i.e. more cricket, was the answer.
		
Click to expand...

You think thats bad for CC, wait until they start playing the ludicrous 100, guess which comp gets even more marginalised


----------



## Tongo (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			You think thats bad for CC, wait until they start playing the ludicrous 100, guess which comp gets even more marginalised
		
Click to expand...

I can see how its going to pan out. The lack of players coming from the county game will lead to conclusions that there are too many counties so talent is diluted. Therefore, reduce the number of counties to, say, 8 (i.e to roughly match the number of test match grounds) so as to raise the standard and reduce costs. The ECB also seem to be hanging onto the increase in people living in cities as another reason for their policies. It smacks of a possible aligning to how things are structured in Australia. The problem is that in Australia a large proportion of the populous live in 5/6 major cities whereas the number of people living in cities may be increasing here but it will be across a much larger number of cities. So once the number of first class counties are reduced there will be large swathes of cricket fans that would have to travel huges distances to see a game. But its all about growing the game apparently.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I can see how its going to pan out. The lack of players coming from the county game will lead to conclusions that there are too many counties so talent is diluted. Therefore, reduce the number of counties to, say, 8 (i.e to roughly match the number of test match grounds) so as to raise the standard and reduce costs. The ECB also seem to be hanging onto the increase in people living in cities as another reason for their policies. It smacks of a possible aligning to how things are structured in Australia. The problem is that in Australia a large proportion of the populous live in 5/6 major cities whereas the number of people living in cities may be increasing here but it will be across a much larger number of cities. So once the number of first class counties are reduced there will be large swathes of cricket fans that would have to travel huges distances to see a game. But its all about growing the game apparently.
		
Click to expand...

They may want to take a look at the Big Bash and the state of the Australian team too before jumping all over their model lol


----------



## Tongo (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			They may want to take a look at the Big Bash and the state of the Australian team too before jumping all over their model lol
		
Click to expand...

Its difficult to see anything else when one's eyes are blocked by pound signs!


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Its difficult to see anything else when one's eyes are blocked by pound signs!
		
Click to expand...

we all know what happened last time that happened with Mr Stanford


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Lost the toss and been put in, Leach misses out


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Plenty of live grass on that strip (esp for WI), bit damp too, could be fun early before flattening out, or just flat from the start. Might have been a decent toss to win this


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 31, 2019)

Not convinced Denly is the answer to our issues at the top of the order given he hasn't even opened for Kent since 2015, but I guess we'll wait and see. At least it should mean the end of Jennings for a while. Just praying we can put up a big total first up here.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Denly is a good player and I hope he does well and gets a decent run in the side but as he's not from one of the favoured counties I think he wont get the same chances as others.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Not convinced Denly is the answer to our issues at the top of the order given he hasn't even opened for Kent since 2015, but I guess we'll wait and see. At least it should mean the end of Jennings for a while. Just praying we can put up a big total first up here.
		
Click to expand...

surely weve not picked another guy who wants to bat at 5 have we haha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

Green pitch and England already 4-1 (Burns out)

There may be trouble ahead.....


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Green pitch and England already 4-1 (Burns out)

There may be trouble ahead.....
		
Click to expand...

yeah its not really a green seamer despite looks, it is a bit 2 paced. Slow from short for sure, bit more pace if pitched up and gets some of the live grass. expect it gets slower over days 2 and 3 as it dries more


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

anyone would think Denly been playing a load of T20 not expecting to open in a test match


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 31, 2019)

Well that went well. Should have been out LBW and then nicks a wide long hop. Need these two to dig in now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			anyone would think Denly been playing a load of T20 not expecting to open in a test match
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a T20 shot to get out. Not much sign of a test match, grind it out attitude


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			yeah its not really a green seamer despite looks, it is a bit 2 paced. Slow from short for sure, bit more pace if pitched up and gets some of the live grass. expect it gets slower over days 2 and 3 as it dries more
		
Click to expand...




Dan2501 said:



			Not convinced Denly is the answer to our issues at the top of the order given he hasn't even opened for Kent since 2015, but I guess we'll wait and see. At least it should mean the end of Jennings for a while. Just praying we can put up a big total first up here.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah! Denly should fit in well.

His dismissal confirms it, yet another one-day player being squeezed into the Test side.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 31, 2019)

Denly's been decent in FC cricket for Kent for a couple of years to be fair, just not as an opener. He's not just an OD slogger, the pitch at Canterbury isn't the easiest to bat on. Definitely wouldn't have picked him myself though, I'd want a proper opener, there just doesn't seem to be any of them knocking around at the minute, and the ones that are have been tried and don't seem good enough.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

Just about averages 36 in 1st Class cricket and we pick him as a Test opener. 

Would be unbelievable if it wasn't so typical.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 31, 2019)

I still think we should have bought back Ian Bell and had him open. At least you know with Bell you're going to get a bloke who can score Test runs and do it with a sound technique. I'd have felt much more confident watching him walk out to open than Denly.

This pitch is weird. Real inconsistent bounce, reckon we just need to get through the first session and a half/two sessions and it'll really flatten out. Ball seems to die when banged in, so imagine Broad will get nothing out of it. Could suit Curran quite nicely.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

Not sure who they can look to next ? 

Gubbins maybe , even maybe someone like Mitchell , shame Hamed has lost his way , maybe push Vince there 

There isnâ€™t many if any screaming out - Ben Duckett is grabbing a little form , 

Maybe Gubbins should be the next to be given a go


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 31, 2019)

Well that's Root gone as well. That really jumped off the pitch. That's a brute of a ball. No blame on Root for that one. Brilliant catch as well.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

wow thats utterly taken off, wont want to see much more of that or this will be over in a couple of days


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Buttler at 5 caught at slip walking down the wicket and nicking off to as ball that does nothing. Its just ridiculous


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 31, 2019)

Well this is going well. Need Bairstow to make 300 on his own at this rate.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Denly's been decent in FC cricket for Kent for a couple of years to be fair, just not as an opener. He's not just an OD slogger, the pitch at Canterbury isn't the easiest to bat on. Definitely wouldn't have picked him myself though, I'd want a proper opener, there just doesn't seem to be any of them knocking around at the minute, and the ones that are have been tried and don't seem good enough.
		
Click to expand...

he was an opener a few years ago, it was some time ago and Key was always singing his praises


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

100/6, not the best pitch in the world but not that bad! Once again Stokes gets involved in some verbals and gets done straight away, does he ever win when he gets chirpy?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Well that's Root gone as well. That really jumped off the pitch. That's a brute of a ball. No blame on Root for that one. Brilliant catch as well.
		
Click to expand...

Simply a snorter and nothing to blame Root about on that. Stokes is a clown getting involved in banter and then getting out. It's a time for knuckling down and getting the hard runs on the board to give the bowlers an outside chance of keeping us in it. At the moment I'd take 150 but that needs Ali and Foakes to get a stand going. Not sure it'll happen


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			he was an opener a few years ago, it was some time ago and Key was always singing his praises
		
Click to expand...

So the then captain of Kent talked up a Kent player. "Quelle surprise!"

I am sorry but if he's not opening for his county there is little  else to suggest that he is a Test opener. 

In recent times our selection process has been all over the place with choices for the red ball team being far too heavily influenced by form in the white ball game. 

Buttler is one of the very best one day batsmen in the world but is there really much to support his call up to the Test side.

Rashid is a similar case and, I am sorry, but I really cannot see Curran as even a first change seamer in the longer format although in limited overs he is a big plus.

Square pegs and round holes come to mind.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Simply a snorter and nothing to blame Root about on that. Stokes is a clown getting involved in banter and then getting out. It's a time for knuckling down and getting the hard runs on the board to give the bowlers an outside chance of keeping us in it. *At the moment I'd take 150 but that needs Ali and Foakes to get a stand going. Not sure it'll happen*

Click to expand...


you really can stop trains Homie lol. Wish Id seen this post before betting Ali unders lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			So the then captain of Kent talked up a Kent player. "Quelle surprise!"

I am sorry but if he's not opening for his county there is little  else to suggest that he is a Test opener.

In recent times our selection process has been all over the place with choices for the red ball team being far too heavily influenced by form in the white ball game.

*Buttler is one of the very best one day batsmen in the world but is there really much to support his call up to the Test side.*

Rashid is a similar case and, I am sorry, but I really cannot see Curran as even a first change seamer in the longer format although in limited overs he is a big plus.

Square pegs and round holes come to mind.
		
Click to expand...

Last year Buttler justified his inclusion in the test team- just under 800 runs at an average of 45 with a ton and 7 50â€™s in 9 tests 

Curran - all depends on the wicket but certainly got tons of ability but think there are better bowlers to look at. 

Thankfully for Somerset they wonâ€™t look at the Overtons or Gregory so hopefully will be a tilt at the title this year


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Last year Buttler justified his inclusion in the test team- just under 800 runs at an average of 45 with a ton and 7 50â€™s in 9 tests

*Curran - all depends on the wicket but certainly got tons of ability but think there are better bowlers to look at.*

Thankfully for Somerset they wonâ€™t look at the Overtons or Gregory so hopefully will be a tilt at the title this year
		
Click to expand...

I keep hearing this but no one can tell me what type of wicket suits Curran but not the other quicks available to us. Being picked because hes a) a leftie b) scores runs c) is flavour of the month d) plays for surrey. Just cant have him close to being a better option than Woakes (or a few others) but plenty tell me Im wrong


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			I keep hearing this but no one can tell me what type of wicket suits Curran but not the other quicks available to us. Being picked because hes a) a leftie b) scores runs c) is flavour of the month d) plays for surrey. Just cant have him close to being a better option than Woakes (or a few others) but plenty tell me Im wrong
		
Click to expand...

Woakes should have played 

For me Curran seem a more skiddy bowler who gets more swing and lateral movement - certainly not suited to quick hard bouncing pitches but more to England conditions and sub continent but agree about him being in because of the left hand different angle and of course because he is a â€œSurrey boyâ€


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Bairstow keeping, good job we picked a couple of reserves


----------



## Tongo (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			Bairstow keeping, good job we picked a couple of reserves 

Click to expand...

That'll be the end of Foakes' test career if he is injured. There seems to have been far too much chat about him being almost an inconvenience.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woakes should have played

For me Curran seem a more skiddy bowler who gets more swing and lateral movement - certainly not suited to quick hard bouncing pitches but more to England conditions and sub continent but agree about him being in because of the left hand different angle and of course because he is a â€œSurrey boyâ€
		
Click to expand...

I believe Woakes may be injured as it was  reported that he didn't even bowl in the pre-Test  nets.

Sorry but whilst I realise Buttler did well in Tests last year I remain  unconvinced but may still be worth persevering with  at number 5.

As for the Overtons you need not worry about them  being  called up.

If Rashid gets picked ahead of Leach  then Somerset players  clearly haven't got a chance!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

Don't buy into this "Surrey Boy" thing anymore or why isn't there more players in the test side or being pushed from development squads? None of the selectors have any affiliation to the county so where is this bias being driven from? Surely the honest and simple answer is with all the focus on one day cricket the test barrel is having the bottom if it well and truly scraped as there isn't enough test level players out there and the ECB have never planned for the future


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			That'll be the end of Foakes' test career if he is injured. There seems to have been far too much chat about him being almost an inconvenience.
		
Click to expand...

strange isnt it, looked far more a test batter than the other two today, plenty in comm box and set up be happy to go back to one of the other two though


----------



## Tongo (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			strange isnt it, looked far more a test batter than the other two today, plenty in comm box and set up be happy to go back to one of the other two though
		
Click to expand...

England set up still smacks of if you face fits. Bairstow's clearly does even though his record over the last 18 months to 2 years is bordering on poor. Throw in the histrionics and rhetoric when he got that 100 in Sri Lanka and there's a whiff of entitlement about him. 

I dont think any other test playing nation would be so unwelcoming to a player of Foakes' class as England. But, as i've said before, the team is a series of compromises.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I believe Woakes may be injured as it was  reported that he didn't even bowl in the pre-Test  nets.

Sorry but whilst I realise Buttler did well in Tests last year I remain  unconvinced but may still be worth persevering with  at number 5.

As for the Overtons you need not worry about them  being  called up.

If Rashid gets picked ahead of Leach  then Somerset players  clearly haven't got a chance!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly Buttler has earned the chance to cement the place but will need to build on last year , know he is working very hard on it but understand not being convinced especially after his first stint in the team but think he has matured a bit more

The Overtons are both superb bowlers with Jamie hitting 90mph regulary and Craig excellent when the clouds come in - both have a lot of heart and will keep going all day but i think certain counties players just wonâ€™t get a look in - if they played for Surrey or a Yorkshire then they would be in the team but who knows maybe I will be surprised.

I donâ€™t think Leach will play much more for England - I donâ€™t know why they donâ€™t seem to trust him , maybe itâ€™s because he canâ€™t swing a bat - but itâ€™s as much a puzzle as why they ignored Hildreath all through his career

Itâ€™s a shame some counties and some players do get ignored despite being more than good enough - Foster , Davies and Read behind the stumps three perfect examples


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't buy into this "Surrey Boy" thing anymore or why isn't there more players in the test side or being pushed from development squads? None of the selectors have any affiliation to the county so where is this bias being driven from? Surely the honest and simple answer is with all the focus on one day cricket the test barrel is having the bottom if it well and truly scraped as there isn't enough test level players out there and the ECB have never planned for the future
		
Click to expand...

i take it you think curran is one of the best 3 seamers available to england then?


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			So the then captain of Kent talked up a Kent player. "Quelle surprise!"

I am sorry but if he's not opening for his county there is little  else to suggest that he is a Test opener. 

In recent times our selection process has been all over the place with choices for the red ball team being far too heavily influenced by form in the white ball game. 

Buttler is one of the very best one day batsmen in the world but is there really much to support his call up to the Test side.

Rashid is a similar case and, I am sorry, but I really cannot see Curran as even a first change seamer in the longer format although in limited overs he is a big plus.

Square pegs and round holes come to mind.
		
Click to expand...

Key still isnâ€™t as bad as Alec Stewart who thinks every single player in Surrey is a world beater


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			strange isnt it, looked far more a test batter than the other two today, plenty in comm box and set up be happy to go back to one of the other two though
		
Click to expand...

Yep - Prior stating that he thinks Bairstow should be behind the stumps and Foakes is causing an issue - I donâ€™t understand how the best keeper and a guy who scores runs causes a problem - someone needs to tell Bairstow that he needs to concentrate on his batting and sort out the number 3 spot


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			i take it you think curran is one of the best 3 seamers available to england then?
		
Click to expand...

Curran isnâ€™t that great but has taken his chance!


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			Curran isnâ€™t that great but has taken his chance!
		
Click to expand...

when did he do that with the ball? (give me more than 1 test inns)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

Depressing to see Bairstow aka "Tin Gloves" behind the stumps. 

His technique,  particularly his hands constantly going to the ball rather than going with it, makes me wince


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep - Prior stating that he thinks Bairstow should be behind the stumps and Foakes is causing an issue - I donâ€™t understand how the best keeper and a guy who scores runs causes a problem - someone needs to tell Bairstow that he needs to concentrate on his batting and sort out the number 3 spot
		
Click to expand...

the big cheese lol prob best i dont state my opinion on him on a public forum haha. Last player he thought was causing an issue was the best batter wed had for a decade


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			Curran isnâ€™t that great but has taken his chance!
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe he is even one of the 3 best seamers at Surrey.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

1-33, 1-10, 4-74, 1-18, 1-26, 0-27, 1-41, 1-1, 1-49, 2-23, 1-16, 0-15, 0-19, 0-54, 1-69

0-52, 2-61, 2-41, 3-60, 3-70, 5-83, 1-59, 4-72


I wonder


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			the big cheese lol prob best i dont state my opinion on him on a public forum haha. Last player he thought was causing an issue was the best batter wed had for a decade
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'd take Prior's opinion on wicket keeping with a very large pinch of salt. 

His own abilities with the gloves were, to say the least,  limited.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I can't believe he is even one of the 3 best seamers at Surrey.
		
Click to expand...

He isnâ€™t even the best in his family


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Personally I'd take Prior's opinion on wicket keeping with a very large pinch of salt.

His own abilities with the gloves were, to say the least,  limited.
		
Click to expand...

thats being generous isnt it? very lucky to be in the right place in the right side at the right time


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He isnâ€™t even the best in his family
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me of the jimmy Ormand comment to mark waugh! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			thats being generous isnt it? very lucky to be in the right place in the right side at the right time
		
Click to expand...

Let Peter Moores be your friend!


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			thats being generous isnt it? very lucky to be in the right place in the right side at the right time
		
Click to expand...

Foster shouldâ€™ve been in the team as his keeping was the best by a country mile


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Let Peter Moores be your friend!
		
Click to expand...

another who falls into the category I best not give my opinion of publicly!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			thats being generous isnt it? very lucky to be in the right place in the right side at the right time
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the old England's search for their equivalent of Adam Gilchrist!


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

ffs Broad pitch it up plse, sets up perfectly for one of your wonder spells this pitch


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			That reminds me of the jimmy Ormand comment to mark waugh! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Blimey!

I never expected to see Jimmy Ormond being mentioned on here. Nice guy who I used to see quite a bit of when my two sons were in the Leicestershire youth set-up.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Depressing to see Bairstow aka "Tin Gloves" behind the stumps. 

His technique,  particularly his hands constantly going to the ball rather than going with it, makes me wince
		
Click to expand...

My old club had a keeper like that and we called him â€œcymbalsâ€


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Personally I'd take Prior's opinion on wicket keeping with a very large pinch of salt. 

His own abilities with the gloves were, to say the least,  limited.
		
Click to expand...

You can tell a quality keeper by his ability standing up against spin bowlers!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			You can tell a quality keeper by his ability standing up against spin bowlers!
		
Click to expand...

.....and medium-pacers.

Keeps the batsman back in his crease thereby restricting his choice of shot.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			You can tell a quality keeper by his ability standing up against spin bowlers!
		
Click to expand...

I wrote this blog piece a while back about the difference a quality keeper (i.e Foakes) makes. 

www.yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2018/11/12/frivolous-observations-the-gilchrist-effect/


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			.....and medium-pacers.

Keeps the batsman back in his crease thereby restricting his choice of shot.
		
Click to expand...

When i played Kent league premier cricket Bexleyâ€™s keeper stood up to every bowler. As an opening bat it was a bit unnerving the first time he was stood there chatting to you


----------



## Tongo (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			When i played Kent league premier cricket Bexleyâ€™s keeper stood up to every bowler. As an opening bat it was a bit unnerving the first time he was stood there chatting to you
		
Click to expand...

Saw a keeper do the same for Cumberland against Bucks in the minor counties a few years ago.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			When i played Kent league premier cricket Bexleyâ€™s keeper stood up to every bowler. As an opening bat it was a bit unnerving the first time he was stood there chatting to you
		
Click to expand...

played club cricket with Nic Pothas before he went to Hampshire, he was more a batter keeper at top level but could stand up to anyone after the first 10 overs pretty much in club cricket unless it was doing loads


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I wrote this blog piece a while back about the difference a quality keeper (i.e Foakes) makes. 

www.yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2018/11/12/frivolous-observations-the-gilchrist-effect/

Click to expand...

Great article


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			When i played Kent league premier cricket Bexleyâ€™s keeper stood up to every bowler. As an opening bat it was a bit unnerving the first time he was stood there chatting to you
		
Click to expand...

It's also  unnerving to watch your 16 year-old son doing it in Leics Premier League to some pretty sharp CountÃ½ 2's and ex- First Class medium pacers.

He never wore a helmet to keep and I was always  worried that I was the one who would have to face his Mother if he stopped one in the face.

Fortunately for  me he had safe hands.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			It's also  unnerving to watch your 16 year-old son doing it in Leics Premier League to some pretty sharp CountÃ½ 2's and ex- First Class medium pacers.

He never wore a helmet to keep and I was always  worried that I was the one who would have to face his Mother if he stopped one in the face.

Fortunately for  me he had safe hands.
		
Click to expand...

WOW, thatâ€™s some ability at that age


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			WOW, thatâ€™s some ability at that age
		
Click to expand...

Daft as a brush!

Well that was my verdict. Trouble was that even then (2000) there was too much emphasis on batting rather than just keeping skills.

He wasn't a bad batsman but there were others around, particularly in Midlands region,  who were better with the bat but not quite so good with the gloves. 

But he enjoyed it then and still plays now


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			played club cricket with Nic Pothas before he went to Hampshire, he was more a batter keeper at top level but could stand up to anyone after the first 10 overs pretty much in club cricket unless it was doing loads
		
Click to expand...

Nick the Greek! He was an underrated player. At school he was just dominant with the bat. Unlucky for him that South Africa had Boucher.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			i take it you think curran is one of the best 3 seamers available to england then?
		
Click to expand...

No but he swings it and he extends the batting line up. Very much an insurance selection. Heâ€™s young and could end up as a genuine all rounder. First change and batting 7 especially if you use Bairstow behind the stumps and bat him at 3. Balances out the team nicely


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Nick the Greek! He was an underrated player. At school he was just dominant with the bat. Unlucky for him that South Africa had Boucher.
		
Click to expand...

I played hockey with him once, his brother was supposed to play but couldn't make it. So sent Nik to play for us, probably the best sweeper I've played behind. Nik he's 30 yards behind you, yeah that's ok.

He just seemed to have a 10 foot reach on either side, really nice bloke although only meet him the once


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			No but he swings it and he extends the batting line up. Very much an insurance selection. Heâ€™s young and could end up as a genuine all rounder. First change and batting 7 especially if you use Bairstow behind the stumps and bat him at 3. Balances out the team nicely
		
Click to expand...

I think you have a point depending on how the selectors see future team policy panning out but again I guess that depends on location and opposition. Will Bairstow keep in the Ashes or will we go for a specialist keeper and what does that do to the batting/bowling line ups?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			No but he swings it and he extends the batting line up. Very much an insurance selection. Heâ€™s young and could end up as a genuine all rounder. First change and batting 7 especially if you use Bairstow behind the stumps and bat him at 3. Balances out the team nicely
		
Click to expand...

So compound one error with another. 

Bairstow is not and never will be a Test quality keeper and Curran's talents at Test level lie with the bat. Certainly not a first change seamer unless conditions are extremely helpful.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			So compound one error with another.

Bairstow is not and never will be a Test quality keeper and Curran's talents at Test level lie with the bat. Certainly not a first change seamer unless conditions are extremely helpful.
		
Click to expand...

If I was selecting then I would have Bairstow as number 5 in place of Butler as a batsman, Foakes as keeper and Wood in as a bowler. Numbers 1-3 are a blooming mystery for you guys though

1. 
2.
3.
4. Root
5. Bairstow
6. Stokes
7. Foakes
8. Ali
9. Broad
10. Wood
11. Anderson


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 1, 2019)

1. Burns
2. Duckett
3. Bairstow
4. Root
5. Stokes
6. Buttler
7. Foakes
8. Curran / Woakes
9. Broad
10. Leach
11. Anderson

That's the side I'd be picking. Duckett has been playing some nice stuff for the A side, clearly has something about him to grind out an innings when teammates are falling around him (like he did in the recent game vs India A) and didn't get enough of a chance first time around, especially when you think how long Jennings was given. Leach should also be our #1 spinner. Moeen is too dodgy with the bat and inconsistent with the ball to keep his place for me, he's being constantly targetted with short stuff and is still incapable of playing it, he'll get peppered by the teams we've got coming up. Woakes potentially comes back in for Curran as well, but hard to drop the lad given his performances in Test cricket so far. MOTS against India, didn't have a great game in the 1st Test against the Windies but he's only 20, should be persisted with. Does possibly look a batsman short, and Buttler might end up making way but I'd persist with him for now personally due to the lack of better options.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			1. Burns
2. Duckett
3. Bairstow
4. Root
5. Stokes
6. Buttler
7. Foakes
8. Curran / Woakes
9. Broad
10. Leach
11. Anderson

That's the side I'd be picking. Duckett has been playing some nice stuff for the A side, clearly has something about him to grind out an innings when teammates are falling around him (like he did in the recent game vs India A) and didn't get enough of a chance first time around, especially when you think how long Jennings was given. Leach should also be our #1 spinner. Moeen is too dodgy with the bat and inconsistent with the ball to keep his place for me, he's being constantly targetted with short stuff and is still incapable of playing it, he'll get peppered by the teams we've got coming up. Woakes potentially comes back in for Curran as well, but hard to drop the lad given his performances in Test cricket so far. MOTS against India, didn't have a great game in the 1st Test against the Windies but he's only 20, should be persisted with. Does possibly look a batsman short, and Buttler might end up making way but I'd persist with him for now personally due to the lack of better options.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly wouldn't be averse to giving Duckett another chance as he does seem to now realise that there is more to batting than a quickfire 30 or 40.

Problem with leaving out Mo is that  there are so many left-handers about now in Tests and he does cause problems for many of them. But I certainly feel that Leach merits a run in the side. 

As for Curran/Woakes the bowling record of the former speaks for itself. Only 15 wickets in 8 Tests does not really fill me with confidence. 

Someone mentioned Mark Wood but whilst he is quicker than some he lacks bounce to match the pace.

Better to look at one of the younger generation. Porter, Stone, Overton et al.


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Nick the Greek! He was an underrated player. At school he was just dominant with the bat. Unlucky for him that South Africa had Boucher.
		
Click to expand...

Good player and even nicer bloke, was a joy to be around, especially to bat up the other end to! He got 150odd for saffer U19 v England when they toured coming in at 30/5! As you say never got a look in because of Boucher


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			I played hockey with him once, his brother was supposed to play but couldn't make it. So sent Nik to play for us, probably the best sweeper I've played behind. Nik he's 30 yards behind you, yeah that's ok.

He just seemed to have a 10 foot reach on either side, really nice bloke although only meet him the once 

Click to expand...

We had his brother as an overseas player too, similar mould albeit far more expansive a player. Was the first time I saw a switch hit for 6 a long long time before it was fashionable, onto the tennis courts at Sawbo. Just to prove it wasnt a fluke he repeated it the next ball too lol


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			No but he swings it and he extends the batting line up. Very much an insurance selection. Heâ€™s young and could end up as a genuine all rounder. First change and batting 7 especially if you use Bairstow behind the stumps and bat him at 3. Balances out the team nicely
		
Click to expand...

Woakes swings it, is a better batter and has far better figures in the book, Ill take him every day of the week personally. Curran may develop in the future but a very long way from being 1st change at test level


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Utterly farcical the way Duckett was treated last time around, became the scapegoat for something minor whilst other far more high profile players were being excused for far more serious issues, whether he'll get another chance so soon im not so sure


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			Woakes swings it, is a better batter and has far better figures in the book, Ill take him every day of the week personally. Curran may develop in the future but a very long way from being 1st change at test level
		
Click to expand...

only trouble is he is a bit samey with Anderson isn't he, i can see why they went for Curren as something different, but not much good if he doesn't get any wicket.... unless he plays in the top 3 , he would def do a better job than jennings


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2019)

I have a feeling, not sure it has been reported or announced anywhere, that Anderson will call it a day after we get the Ashes back (hopefully) so that automatically leaves a big bowling hole to fill. Broad must be in the Autumn of his career, so another space potentially on the horizon but having seen all the debate on here about who can and can't do things with the ball and can or can't bat, do we actually have players coming through that can be real game changers like these two have been? Who do we rely on now to turn a game? There seems to be no succession planning, or indeed any selection planning going on


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			only trouble is he is a bit samey with Anderson isn't he, i can see why they went for Curren as something different, but not much good if he doesn't get any wicket.... unless he plays in the top 3 , he would def do a better job than jennings

Click to expand...

You mean a non-wicket taking bowler is viewed as something different!

Woakes is a superior bowler although it is fair to say that his record in England is much better than overseas. This tends to be true of most English seamers.

As for Curran's batting I am unconvinced how he would go against a new ball attack.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			When i played Kent league premier cricket Bexleyâ€™s keeper stood up to every bowler. As an opening bat it was a bit unnerving the first time he was stood there chatting to you
		
Click to expand...

Running theme this but when I was a kid there was a lad a couple of years older than me, think he came out of Grappenhall CC, who was good enough to do this. He went pro, was back up keeper at Lancs and then went to Worcs as back up to Steve Rhodes. Never got a chance, his batting was not quite there, but he was phenomenal to watch, an absolute pleasure. Nice bloke as well, beggared if I can remember his name.

Like many of us on this thread it makes my heart sink when we have these plastic keepers for England time and again.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			You mean a non-wicket taking bowler is viewed as something different!

Woakes is a superior bowler although it is fair to say that his record in England is much better than overseas. This tends to be true of most English seamers.

As for Curran's batting I am unconvinced how he would go against a new ball attack.
		
Click to expand...

I am unconvinced that by any of our supposed 'batters' against a new ball attack.

Top order have proved clueless for at least 2 years maybe 3 and we keep juggling around our all rounders and have no balance to the team whatsover.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			You mean a non-wicket taking bowler is viewed as something different!

Woakes is a superior bowler although it is fair to say that his record in England is much better than overseas. This tends to be true of most English seamers.

As for Curran's batting I am unconvinced how he would go against a new ball attack.
		
Click to expand...

so you wouldn't have picked him full stop, even the home series win?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 1, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			so you wouldn't have picked him full stop, even the home series win?
		
Click to expand...

If he is batting at 8 or 9 then surely his has been selected as a bowler first and foremost and any runs are a bonus.

I think we are selecting bowlers based on the failure of our batting. Curran's bowling is not good enough at this level and what will happen is Stokes will get injured after bowling too many overs. Four seamers then Woakes plays all day long for me, good enough to hold a spot as a bowler alone but he is a very capable batsman.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			so you wouldn't have picked him full stop, even the home series win?
		
Click to expand...

He did well last summer, mainly with the bat, but the real point is that we should not have to pick 8 batsmen. 

As yet his bowling is not good enough at Test level.


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have a feeling, not sure it has been reported or announced anywhere, that Anderson will call it a day after we get the Ashes back (hopefully) so that automatically leaves a big bowling hole to fill. Broad must be in the Autumn of his career, so another space potentially on the horizon but having seen all the debate on here about who can and can't do things with the ball and can or can't bat, do we actually have players coming through that can be real game changers like these two have been? Who do we rely on now to turn a game? There seems to be no succession planning, or indeed any selection planning going on
		
Click to expand...

Good to know Anderson is carrying on for several more years  Cheers Homie


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			He did well last summer, mainly with the bat, but the real point is that we should not have to pick 8 batsmen.

As yet his bowling is not good enough at Test level.
		
Click to expand...

He is left handed which is a bonus as it provides a bit of variation. He is still young and should come on as he matures. I doubt he will get up to 90 clicks but all he has to do is work on his accuracy. Be the Philander type bowler who gets poles by building pressure relentlessly.

There was absolutely no reason to drop him after his first test series but I do think he will get a rest if he doesn't grab wickets in this game. Wood needs a blast. Quick and hostile which is what you have required on both surfaces so far.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			Good to know Anderson is carrying on for several more years  Cheers Homie
		
Click to expand...

England have been super lucky to have Anderson fit for 95% of his career. Remarkable longevity and he is still very capable at 36 years old. 

I would love to have him retired before you go to South Africa at the end of the year.


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			England have been super lucky to have Anderson fit for 95% of his career. Remarkable longevity and he is still very capable at 36 years old.

I would love to have him retired before you go to South Africa at the end of the year.
		
Click to expand...

nah you wouldnt, surely youd rather us be semi competitive lol

thats a proper sitter Buttler


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			nah you wouldnt, surely youd rather us be semi competitive lol

thats a proper sitter Buttler 

Click to expand...

Erm no! I would love to beat you by an innings and 456 runs every time!


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Erm no! I would love to beat you by an innings and 456 runs every time!

Click to expand...


haha fair enough  expect that may be his swansong tour, fill his boots with Saffer bunnies one last time


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2019)

saving_par said:



			If he is batting at 8 or 9 then surely his has been selected as a bowler first and foremost and any runs are a bonus.

I think we are selecting bowlers based on the failure of our batting. Curran's bowling is not good enough at this level and what will happen is Stokes will get injured after bowling too many overs. Four seamers then Woakes plays all day long for me, good enough to hold a spot as a bowler alone but he is a very capable batsman.
		
Click to expand...

but lets face it Ashley Giles got picked more for his batting than his bowling at 8 for many years, so its not the first time. I'm not saying his bowling is good enough as it clearly isn't, but they clearly went for something a bit different and his batting stood out, they obv feel they can't drop him now. Wood clearly couldnt cut it, but i'd like to see someone with real pace get a spot, no idea who it would be though.

lets face it though we would have lost to India and Sri Lanker had it not been for the lower order


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2019)

England are a team of guys that do lots of little bits, rather than master of one. Buttler, Bairstow are essentially one day biffers who can keep a bit. Stokes, Woakes, Curran and Ali are similar in that they are all rounders, and not specialise in one discipline. Probably taken this approach to cover up the gaps we have at the top of the order. I prefer that we go down the road of specialists in their field, especially the wicky, echoing what Iâ€™ve read above.

Hopefully now that scratchy Campbell is off for his shower, the flood gates will open.


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Slightly OT but Jason Roy has just taken what might be the greatest catch ever in the BPL!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			Slightly OT but Jason Roy has just taken what might be the greatest catch ever in the BPL!
		
Click to expand...

I almost missed the catch as i was so appalled at the shocking half-tracker from the bowler. Seem to see this often with T20, so many pies offered up on a regular basis.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			He is left handed which is a bonus as it provides a bit of variation. He is still young and should come on as he matures. I doubt he will get up to 90 clicks but all he has to do is work on his accuracy. Be the Philander type bowler who gets poles by building pressure relentlessly.

There was absolutely no reason to drop him after his first test series but I do think he will get a rest if he doesn't grab wickets in this game. Wood needs a blast. Quick and hostile which is what you have required on both surfaces so far.
		
Click to expand...

Other than the fact that he (Curran) as a bowler is about  as threatening as Boycott's granny you are right   no reason to drop him.

He will never be the bowler that Philander is. It would be a start if he was consistently low 80's never mind 90.

And Wood may be relatively quick but without bounce he isn't hostile.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Other than the fact that he (Curran) as a bowler is about  as threatening as Boycott's granny you are right   no reason to drop him.

He will never be the bowler that Philander is. It would be a start if he was consistently low 80's never mind 90.

And Wood may be relatively quick but without bounce he isn't hostile.
		
Click to expand...

Wood is one of those players who's reputation improves significantly the longer he is out of the side. (A bit like Gareth Barry for the England footballers a while back) When Wood plays he's not done anything special and doesnt take many wickets.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Other than the fact that he (Curran) as a bowler is about  as threatening as Boycott's granny you are right   no reason to drop him.

He will never be the bowler that Philander is. It would be a start if he was consistently low 80's never mind 90.

And Wood may be relatively quick but without bounce he isn't hostile.
		
Click to expand...

Wood is genuinely quick unlike the rest of your entire squad. If Gabriel is doing it for the Windies then he will do it for the poms


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2019)

Well letâ€™s hope you take a tubbing and the selectors are forced to make changes


----------



## Tongo (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Well letâ€™s hope you take a tubbing and the selectors are forced to make changes
		
Click to expand...

The selectors are forever making changes but between the obsession with players who can do more than one thing, and the resultant compromises, and Ed Smith's funky picks there's little room for decent selections!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Wood is genuinely quick unlike the rest of your entire squad. If Gabriel is doing it for the Windies then he will do it for the poms
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely quick?

Maybe before his injury problems but it's not just pace, that's not going to do it without bounce and lift.

 Wood is a skidder, OK in England but in the Caribbean bounce is necessary. Just look at one or two of the England wickets yesterday.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Genuinely quick?

Maybe before his injury problems but it's not just pace, that's not going to do it without bounce and lift.

Wood is a skidder, OK in England but in the Caribbean bounce is necessary. Just look at one or two of the England wickets yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

agree Wood had plenty of chances without taking too many wickets from what i remember. only person he troubled was the scorers from what i saw


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Genuinely quick?

Maybe before his injury problems but it's not just pace, that's not going to do it without bounce and lift.

Wood is a skidder, OK in England but in the Caribbean bounce is necessary. Just look at one or two of the England wickets yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

90mph plus is fairly brisk. I never enjoyed facing guys that quick when I was playing


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2019)

O


Tongo said:



			Wood is one of those players who's reputation improves significantly the longer he is out of the side. (A bit like Gareth Barry for the England footballers a while back) When Wood plays he's not done anything special and doesnt take many wickets.
		
Click to expand...

Only 30 wickets in 12 Tests at an average of over 41 suggests you are right .


----------



## Tongo (Feb 1, 2019)

The bowler i'm hoping to see make a return to the England team is Toby Roland-Jones. But i fear he may be overlooked for a lesser bowler who can bat better.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			90mph plus is fairly brisk. I never enjoyed facing guys that quick when I was playing
		
Click to expand...

Care to tell me when he has bowled consistently at 90+.

That was something that Donald did so well for your lot but Wood is no AD.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Care to tell me when he has bowled consistently at 90+.

That was something that Donald did so well for your lot but Wood is no AD.
		
Click to expand...

From the telegraph last early last year. 

*Mark Wood (Durham)
Right-arm fast*
On his day, Wood is able to consistently hit the low 90s and is arguably England's fastest bowler.
Unfortunately, he is also injury prone - the curse of being a paceman. Three ankle operations followed his breakthrough international summer two years ago.

But if England can get him fit, and able to bowl in short bursts at full lick, he could be the answer. Let's not forget that at Trent Bridge in 2016, one delivery â€“ albeit driven for four by Pakistan's Azhar Ali â€“ zipped in at 95mph.
Steve Harmison is said to have clocked 96mph back in 2004. The internet suggests Craig White once touched 97mph. But speed guns are more accurate now - much more accurate - and Wood, 27, can lay claim to be the quickest English bowler around.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			From the telegraph last early last year.

*Mark Wood (Durham)
Right-arm fast*
On his day, Wood is able to consistently hit the low 90s and is arguably England's fastest bowler.
Unfortunately, he is also injury prone - the curse of being a paceman. Three ankle operations followed his breakthrough international summer two years ago.

But if England can get him fit, and able to bowl in short bursts at full lick, he could be the answer. Let's not forget that at Trent Bridge in 2016, one delivery â€“ albeit driven for four by Pakistan's Azhar Ali â€“ zipped in at 95mph.
Steve Harmison is said to have clocked 96mph back in 2004. The internet suggests Craig White once touched 97mph. But speed guns are more accurate now - much more accurate - and Wood, 27, can lay claim to be the quickest English bowler around.
		
Click to expand...

He can claim to have been the quickest English bowler, but not any more. Injuries appear to have taken their toll.

In any event just look at his figures. His "pace" hasn't exactly proved to be that effective.


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2019)

get Buttler sent to fine leg ffs, utter myth he can catch without gloves on (or with them MM  )


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2019)

England bowlers are having to bowl a lot of overs in this series so far. Really going to tell I think.


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2019)

Stokes has put in a shift today. He looks knackered. Let's hope he doesn't breakdown tomorrow.


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2019)

Not quite sure how they are 272-6 here

Broad and Stokes both put in a serious shift but just not happened for them. Think Id be keeping my head down in the dressing room if I was Buttler

Every chance we lose by an inns the way this is heading now


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2019)

Another day like today and we could have taken 20 wickets


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2019)

Huge innings now for England. Bravo did brilliant to get to 50, those extra 50 runs could be pivotal. Lead of 119 is a lot, we need to get at least 300 to give us a hope, be massive if we could get to 350, wouldn't fancy chasing anything over 150/160 on this deck.


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Huge innings now for England. Bravo did brilliant to get to 50, those extra 50 runs could be pivotal. Lead of 119 is a lot, we need to get at least 300 to give us a hope, be massive if we could get to 350, wouldn't fancy chasing anything over 150/160 on this deck.
		
Click to expand...

struggle to see how we get 250 on this deck, its not getting any flatter


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2019)

West Indies managed to bat 130 overs on it, if they can do it, we should be able to. Just need to dig in and be prepared to battle, can't keep giving our wickets away. Series depends on this innings, they have to deliver.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 2, 2019)

The usual collapse is on.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 2, 2019)

England are flipping spineless and ruderless. Itâ€™s a beautiful thing to behold


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			England are flipping spineless and ruderless. Itâ€™s a beautiful thing to behold
		
Click to expand...

Just get a few more all rounders in the team then all will be good again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			West Indies managed to bat 130 overs on it, if they can do it, we should be able to. Just need to dig in and be prepared to battle, can't keep giving our wickets away. Series depends on this innings, they have to deliver.
		
Click to expand...

And have failed to do so again. Can't see how we can post a meaningful target from here


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And have failed to do so again. Can't see how we can post a meaningful target from here
		
Click to expand...

Buys back runs sell and tucks into England runs overs


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2019)

Need a miracle here. Been so poor so far on this Tour.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Need a miracle here. Been so poor so far on this Tour.
		
Click to expand...

Not good enough to be even classed as poor.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2019)

Game over. Buttler gone was our last hope. Need more than a miracle now.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 2, 2019)

Absolute joke. Bayliss should stand down and Root quit as captain. They have been out played and out thought. But its ok as Tom Harrison says English cricket is fine. Deluded and clueless all round.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2019)

Well that's 9 down. This is pathetic.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 2, 2019)

How refreshingly consistent from England... the only people enjoying out in the middle is the Barmy Army... soaking up the Caribbean vibe


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2019)

Fair play to WI, theyve been utterly superb, brilliantly led by a star in Jason holder but weve been pitiful. Finally coming home to roost the utter neglect of the longer format, wouldve happened sooner if other sides werent in a similar situation (and Root wasnt such a good tosser). And it only gets worse medium term when Broad and Anderson call it a day, as then we will have no specialists left, just be picking 4 keepers and 7 all rounders! Still as long as their cash cow the hundred makes them all a few quid who cares how much they are destroying cricket 

Heads should roll at the ECB instead theyll probably give themselves bigger bonuses, Farbrace will not even be questioned and theyll want 150 quid for a Lords ticket for the Ashes against an Aussie side who are as bad as we are currently


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			Fair play to WI, theyve been utterly superb, brilliantly led by a star in Jason holder but weve been pitiful. Finally coming home to roost the utter neglect of the longer format, wouldve happened sooner if other sides werent in a similar situation (and Root wasnt such a good tosser). And it only gets worse medium term when Broad and Anderson call it a day, as then we will have no specialists left, just be picking 4 keepers and 7 all rounders! Still as long as their cash cow the hundred makes them all a few quid who cares how much they are destroying cricket 

Heads should roll at the ECB instead theyll probably give themselves bigger bonuses, Farbrace will not even be questioned and theyll want 150 quid for a Lords ticket for the Ashes against an Aussie side who are as bad as we are currently
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with every word. The neglect of the longer format has been waiting for a consequence we're seeing at test level now. As I said, I can see Anderson calling it a day after the Ashes and Broad not long after and we've not got any contingency plans in place. The top order is a mess, Root is failing tactically and the ECB and management are sitting on their hands


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2019)

Windies have been brilliant, they've bowled in good areas, made the most of conditions and then dug in with the bat. We've bowled alright, just batted dreadfully. Anytime the ball moves around we fall apart. No-one in that line up is capable of grinding out an innings and making runs in difficult conditions. We're missing a Cook at the top, or a Trott at 3, or Collingwood at 5, guys who can grind out in tough conditions and make ugly runs. Issue is though, who do you bring in to replace the current team? No-one is knocking the door down in County Cricket, the batting stocks are empty. Managed to paper over the cracks in the summer and got lucky with a few toss wins but the issues have been made obvious here.


----------



## Piece (Feb 2, 2019)

Oh dear. Was hoping to return from the Amex with some good news in cricket. . Time to look for the rugby highlights...


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2019)

Just need to bowl them all out for 12 then. Easy


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 2, 2019)

Not good! Not good at all... Lack of application and dare I say it some arrogance from England going into the series. 
Turning down the warm up game was a mistake and they certainly have selection issues...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Windies have been brilliant, they've bowled in good areas, made the most of conditions and then dug in with the bat. We've bowled alright, just batted dreadfully. Anytime the ball moves around we fall apart. No-one in that line up is capable of grinding out an innings and making runs in difficult conditions. We're missing a Cook at the top, or a Trott at 3, or Collingwood at 5, guys who can grind out in tough conditions and make ugly runs. Issue is though, who do you bring in to replace the current team? No-one is knocking the door down in County Cricket, the batting stocks are empty. Managed to paper over the cracks in the summer and got lucky with a few toss wins but the issues have been made obvious here.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. West Indies have bowled superbly but some poor batting too. We have no-one that wants to play like a Trott, Collingwood, Cook, Atherton or even a Gooch and just stay in. No need to rush to score runs. Stay in, take time out the game and force the West Indies to rotate bowlers and then look to score from there. I don't know who comes in and county cricket has a bare cupboard in my opinion


----------



## Tongo (Feb 2, 2019)

WI need 14 to win so Root bowls Anderson and Broad. 

I find England's captains so contemptuous these days, Morgan is a vacuous ECB schill and mouthpiece whilst Root is tactically poor and rigid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

Tongo said:



			WI need 14 to win so Root bowls Anderson and Broad.

I find England's captains so contemptuous these days, Morgan is a vacuous ECB schill and mouthpiece whilst Root is tactically poor and rigid.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't matter who they bowled and they didn't get overly exerted did they


----------



## Tongo (Feb 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't matter who they bowled and they didn't get overly exerted did they
		
Click to expand...

No, but it seems a bit of a micky take asking the already flogged veteran bowlers to so it. Chuck the ball to Denly and bowl the other end himself.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

Tongo said:



			No, but it seems a bit of a micky take asking the already flogged veteran bowlers to so it. Chuck the ball to Denly and bowl the other end himself.
		
Click to expand...

True but then does Root get called out for being unprofessional. Of course it's a no win match situation but would he not get stick for just chucking it down to let them knock the runs off.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True but then does Root get called out for being unprofessional. Of course it's a no win match situation but would he not get stick for just chucking it down to let them knock the runs off.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. Its sort of standard procedure to bowl part timers if the batting side are chasing just a few runs.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2019)

Heck of a shot to win the game. Fair play to the WI, well played.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tongo said:



			WI need 14 to win so Root bowls Anderson and Broad.

I find England's captains so contemptuous these days, Morgan is a vacuous ECB schill and mouthpiece whilst Root is tactically poor and rigid.
		
Click to expand...

I understand this point totally, but as an ex opening bowler, that new ball is mine and if I have a chance to grab a wicket for next to no runs on that deck I'm gonna take it. 
The bowlers haven't done that badly. Batters need to learn to graft a bit...


----------



## Tongo (Feb 3, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			I understand this point totally, but as an ex opening bowler, that new ball is mine and if I have a chance to grab a wicket for next to no runs on that deck I'm gonna take it.
The bowlers haven't done that badly. Batters need to learn to graft a bit...
		
Click to expand...

Very much agree re the bowlers who have done pretty well. The batters have been woeful.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 3, 2019)

.. they should have just bowled underarm   

.. Meanwhile watched India play NZ in the one dayers.  Having won the series 3-0, they were thumped in the previous game where they rested Kohli.  This morning switched it on and they were 80 something for 4.  Turned off the telly.  But then the junior folks came back to finish 250 something.  Bowling was nearly spot on and they got Kiwis for 200 something.  If the wicket keeping coaches want a lesson on how keeping is not just about fast hands, then have a look at MS Dhoni dismisal of Neesham..  unbelievable match awareness..


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

I see the ICC have suspended Holder for the 3rd test after the WIs horrific over rate (81 overs in a day I think)

They really need to sort the penalty out for this as this just shafts the paying public twice not the once!

Time they introduced proper run penalties related to over rates if theyre serious about bowling 90 overs a day and giving the paying public what the deserve (it really isnt that hard to bowl 15 overs an hour!)


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2019)

I agree. Over rates need to be set with times. 

There is no doubt a formula (a la Duckworth) that could be applied.do for example at lunch on day 1 youâ€™ve bowled 24 overs and they have lost 1 wicket you get penalised x amount of runs. If you had bowled 27 over and they have lost 4 wickets itâ€™s x etc etc.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2019)

Stoppages for injury, reviews, bat/glove changes etc will need to be factored in and the acceptable rate adjusted.

Can all be done by the 3rd Ump and notice put through to the 2 guys in the middle who will communicate with the fielding captain. The big screen then sends the message. 

Windies penalised xx runs for slow over rate 

Simple


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Spot on Ron

Should be a base line for overs wickets stoppages etc then adjusted for any over and above. Far too sensible for the ICC who prefer to pick and choose when they can be bothered to suspend a skipper


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Spot on Ron

Should be a base line for overs wickets stoppages etc then adjusted for any over and above. Far too sensible for the ICC who prefer to pick and choose when they can be bothered to suspend a skipper
		
Click to expand...

Captains would speed it all up pretty sharpish. Should they breach then they will fe fined to a certain point and banned etc. Like getting points on your licence


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 3, 2019)

You could have penalised the Windies 100 runs in each test and we still would have been hammered ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Mudball (Feb 3, 2019)

have a look at this interview by Kohil.. towards the end he talks about how India thinks about Test Cricket.. Some may not stand the guy, but i think he is awesome. i was hoping he played for Surrey this year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

Mudball said:



			have a look at this interview by Kohil.. towards the end he talks about how India thinks about Test Cricket.. Some may not stand the guy, but i think he is awesome. i was hoping he played for Surrey this year.






Click to expand...

Would be fantastic to see him at Surrey this season. Fabulous player


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would be fantastic to see him at Surrey this season. Fabulous player
		
Click to expand...

was last year he was supposed to go to surrey ahead of the eng v ind tour but injury stopped the move, not sure now hes filled his boots over here in tests he'll see any reason to come and play in county cricket sadly

not sure who cant stand the guy (apart from Root lol) would happily watch him bat all day with a cold one and be most content


----------



## Tongo (Feb 3, 2019)

Mudball said:



			have a look at this interview by Kohil.. towards the end he talks about how India thinks about Test Cricket.. Some may not stand the guy, but i think he is awesome. i was hoping he played for Surrey this year.






Click to expand...

I wasnt his biggest fan but his passion for test cricket and his comments about the 100 have endeared me to him!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			was last year he was supposed to go to surrey ahead of the eng v ind tour but injury stopped the move, not sure now hes filled his boots over here in tests he'll see any reason to come and play in county cricket sadly

not sure who cant stand the guy (apart from Root lol) would happily watch him bat all day with a cold one and be most content
		
Click to expand...

Would be great for county cricket if he comes over.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Would be great for county cricket if he comes over.
		
Click to expand...

Yup for sure, the old man is a member at Surrey, he was so looking forward to having him for a few games, gutted when it didnt happen.

Theres not a player even close to him in the modern game and I know plenty of good judges who have him up there as one of the best batsman ever because of his ability to do it across 3 different formats


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Would be great for county cricket if he comes over.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is the amount of money he would cost a county - that only leaves test counties and prob only a couple of them ,  so whilst having players of his ability playing in the County game - Iâ€™m not sure how much it will help


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem is the amount of money he would cost a county - that only leaves test counties and prob only a couple of them ,  so whilst having players of his ability playing in the County game - Iâ€™m not sure how much it will help
		
Click to expand...

Surrey would definitely be able to help and if he could assist in producing another county championship title I'd say money well spent. Would definitely be worth a trip down to watch him in action. Sun, a few beers and Kohli in full flow. Perfect


----------



## Tongo (Feb 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem is the amount of money he would cost a county - that only leaves test counties and prob only a couple of them ,  so whilst having players of his ability playing in the County game - Iâ€™m not sure how much it will help
		
Click to expand...

It would hopefully get more people through the gates and get the CC some positive interest in the media. There may only be a handful of counties that could afford him but that's no different to many team sports. If Messi wanted to play in the PL only a couple of clubs could afford him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

The county championship needs a shot in the arm and some positive column inches. The state of the test team and the serious lack of talent coming through (and being given a chance, probably a different discussion) is indicative of a championship starved of quality.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 3, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Would be great for county cricket if he comes over.
		
Click to expand...

Isnt it funny.. the architect of India's first Test Series against Australia in Australia in Dec 2018, was not Kohli but Cheteshwar Pujara.  I think he made some 700+ runs. How ironic that in his interviews he credited his time playing for Yorkshire as the reason for his Australian success!!.   So he wont be playing IPL in 2019 (as there was no buyer) and will be focusing on local List A test in India and County Cricket.  

A specialists batsman who can play test and be a match winner..  may not be glamorous as watching IPL or Blast, but seems to work for some.  Maybe English cricket need to review this  (but try avoid 'doing a Rashid' and drag him back in)


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2019)

I am one of those who think that the county game needs to be changed. Less games with more riding on them is the way forward. 

Use April and May to get rid of the one day and T20 gubbins. June, July and August for County Chanpionship. Three divisions of 6 with promotion and relegation for the top and bottom teams.


----------



## Whitapers (Feb 4, 2019)

T20 has destroyed the real cricket: test cricket. We're losing to an eighth ranked team now.


----------



## Whitapers (Feb 4, 2019)

Hopefully the domestic system and stuff will be revamped after this year's World Cup.


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2019)

Whitapers said:



			Hopefully the domestic system and stuff will be revamped after this year's World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

it will be but only at the further expense of county championship for their new flagship hit and giggle farce


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2019)

MetalMickies not gonna be happy (nor are most England fans)

Foakes it seems is fit to play but has been dropped and replaced by Keaton Jennings. WALOFS. Ed Smith and his cohorts should be utterly embarassed

Wood will also get a game (no real shock), will replace Curran if Stokes is fit


----------



## Tongo (Feb 8, 2019)

Tongo said:



			England's team is a series of compromises. It should be simple, who's our five best bowlers: Anderson, Broad, Stokes, Ali and Leach. But the selectors want some back up cos the top order dont produce and Rashid keeps getting a gig cos he's Smith's pet pick and the press would have a field day if he was dropped. Leach's control and accuracy would have been much better yesterday as it would have frustrated the batsmen into daft shots.

*Long term i can see Foakes being shuffled out of the side. There's already been comments about his place. (Cook was rather disingenuous in my opinion) Foakes wont lose his place due to a lack of form with bat or gloves but a further compromise to get another bowler in and Bairstow will then get the gloves. But they wont want him to bat at 3 with the gloves so another compromise will need to be made. It'll be the wrong decision to ditch Foakes but it'll happen.* Quite why England need more than 5 bowlers is beyond me but when they are carrying a couple of bowlers its no surprise.
		
Click to expand...


I'll just put this back out there.......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			MetalMickies not gonna be happy (nor are most England fans)

Foakes it seems is fit to play but has been dropped and replaced by Keaton Jennings. WALOFS. Ed Smith and his cohorts should be utterly embarassed

Wood will also get a game (no real shock), will replace Curran if Stokes is fit
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			MetalMickies not gonna be happy (nor are most England fans)

Foakes it seems is fit to play but has been dropped and replaced by Keaton Jennings. WALOFS. Ed Smith and his cohorts should be utterly embarassed

Wood will also get a game (no real shock), will replace Curran if Stokes is fit
		
Click to expand...


Speechless!!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 8, 2019)

The myth of Mark Wood has struck again as well!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			MetalMickies not gonna be happy (nor are most England fans)

Foakes it seems is fit to play but has been dropped and replaced by Keaton Jennings. WALOFS. Ed Smith and his cohorts should be utterly embarassed

Wood will also get a game (no real shock), will replace Curran if Stokes is fit
		
Click to expand...

So Jennings is going to bat three ? Or Denly at three ? Bairstows strop finally worked I guess.

Speechless really


----------



## Tongo (Feb 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Jennings is going to bat three ? Or Denly at three ? Bairstows strop finally worked I guess.

Speechless really
		
Click to expand...

Once you've included Joe's mates and Ed's funky picks there arent that many places left!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh well, 20-3 and 50-5 as usual.
When is Root going to be told to man up and bat in the top 3.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 8, 2019)

What are they doing? How do you drop Foakes of all people? and to replace him with bloody Jennings. It was all looking so rosey after Sri Lanka, boy has that changed quick. We're a mess.


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Jennings is going to bat three ? Or Denly at three ? Bairstows strop finally worked I guess.

Speechless really
		
Click to expand...

Jennings will open and Denly will bat 3 (2 tests in and hes already had 2 batting positions, should feel quite at home soon haha)

Ed Smith an utter laughing stock, drop a guy then pick him a whole week later. Mustve been one helluva net session!


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Oh well, 20-3 and 50-5 as usual.
When is Root going to be told to man up and bat in the top 3.
		
Click to expand...

When hell freezes over


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2019)

Is Root not batting 3 really the issue though? Not as if he knuckles down and grinds these days either is it? Hes definitely not a natural number 3 on recent evidence. The issue only exists as we have zero decent options to bat in the top 3. Is compromising the captain and our best batter the right solution (he comes in at 20/2 rather than 10/2, hardly much different anyway I hear you say)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			Is Root not batting 3 really the issue though? Not as if he knuckles down and grinds these days either is it? Hes definitely not a natural number 3 on recent evidence. The issue only exists as we have zero decent options to bat in the top 3. Is compromising the captain and our best batter the right solution (he comes in at 20/2 rather than 10/2, hardly much different anyway I hear you say)
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think Root should be at 3 - he is best at four 

I think when they get back to England they are going to look at Clarke and Vince with Burns as a top 3 - would also like to see Gubbins


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t think Root should be at 3 - he is best at four

I think when they get back to England they are going to look at Clarke and Vince with Burns as a top 3 - would also like to see Gubbins
		
Click to expand...

Clarke goes harder at the ball than most of the current side, another one in test cricket who ideally youd bat at 5 or 6 (talented as he is). Vince a far better limited overs player than longer format, another who hardly values his wicket, much rathers a pretty 30odd

If those 2 are the answer theyve asked the wrong question!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			Clarke goes harder at the ball than most of the current side, another one in test cricket who ideally youd bat at 5 or 6 (talented as he is). Vince a far better limited overs player than longer format, another who hardly values his wicket, much rathers a pretty 30odd

If those 2 are the answer theyve asked the wrong question!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s hard to look around and see any answers - will be interesting to see how Banton goes this year for Somerset


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s hard to look around and see any answers - will be interesting to see how Banton goes this year for Somerset
		
Click to expand...

not seen any of him to comment. should be plenty of players up and down the counties thinking if i can just make 50 off 150 balls a few times early summer Ive got a chance. Instead theyll be practising their ramps and switch hits


----------



## Tongo (Feb 8, 2019)

The answer is to give James Hildreth a chance but one gets the impression that's not a hip enough selection for Smith and they would probably be put off by his age. (Which shouldnt make a difference but it likely does)


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2019)

Bell-Drummond from Kent is a decent player but doubt heâ€™ll get a sniff.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2019)

Tongo said:



			The answer is to give James Hildreth a chance but one gets the impression that's not a hip enough selection for Smith and they would probably be put off by his age. (Which shouldnt make a difference but it likely does)
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a disgrace how he has been ignored by England but not surprising - if he played for Surrey or Yorkshire he would have been a shoe in. Abell is another is going to get better


----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2019)

Just seen this. I have no words.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2019)

Surely you want to try and get something from the series. This smacks of an innings or 9-10 wicket defeat again and the bowlers toiling for hours. I've said before, I think the days of a Surrey bias are long gone, but the two issues are the test cupboard is bereft thanks to the demise of the long form of the game and the test selectors aren't up to the job and have no long term strategy


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 8, 2019)

Problem that I see is too many batsmen coming into the team and being asked to bat in key positions i.e. the top.

Aussies always seem to bring new batter in at 6 with a senior man at 3 and then when established in the team move him up the order (at least before they became a shambles as well as us). Root in my view is taking the easy option of hiding from the new ball (its not working though is it), he is our best player so needs to take responsibilty as Smith does for Australia (and will do again when he comes back in) and also he needs to start batting properly and not the shot a ball man he has become.

Trying to bed in two new openers obviously is not working and god knows where they are going to find someone although back to my original point there is a case for the captain going in at the top of the order as he did at the start of his test career. He is a better player now than he was then but I guess that takes us back to the number 3 problem.

We certainly won't win the ashes next summer when we are 3 down for nothing every innings.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Problem that I see is too many batsmen coming into the team and being asked to bat in key positions i.e. the top.

Aussies always seem to bring new batter in at 6 with a senior man at 3 and then when established in the team move him up the order (at least before they became a shambles as well as us). Root in my view is taking the easy option of hiding from the new ball (its not working though is it), he is our best player so needs to take responsibilty as Smith does for Australia (and will do again when he comes back in) and also he needs to start batting properly and not the shot a ball man he has become.

Trying to bed in two new openers obviously is not working and god knows where they are going to find someone although back to my original point there is a case for the captain going in at the top of the order as he did at the start of his test career. He is a better player now than he was then but I guess that takes us back to the number 3 problem.

We certainly won't win the ashes next summer when we are 3 down for nothing every innings.
		
Click to expand...

It's a solid way of doing stuff. Get them in the middle of the line up and see if they are up to the standard. Not everyone will make the grade at test level but surely better to try them lower down and get the senior men to deal with the top order. Sadly the top order we have are incapable and the newbie would currently be in while the new ball and openers are doing their stuff


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Hereâ€™s hoping for a Windies win over the next few days. English selectors are flipping muddled in their thinking (but watch Jennings get a ton ) 

Would love a repeat of the Blackwash from the 80â€™s.


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2019)

Well were batting first on a deck that looks flatter than a flat thing with no pace and bounce. If you cant post a total on here......................


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Iâ€™m miffed. Watched the first 2 overs of the England innings and theyâ€™ve not lost any wickets?!?!?


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 9, 2019)

Jeez. Jennings could have been out 3 times already, having just been dropped by Chase. Looks dreadful, a walking wicket. Maybe that drop is the chance he needed and he can get through and make a score, wouldn't bet on it though.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Bloody hell! How have the poms not lost a wicket yet?!


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Bloody hell! How have the poms not lost a wicket yet?!
		
Click to expand...

good to see Jennings spent the week on the beach not in the nets lol. Out lbw not given and a sitter dropped already. And this is on a very placid pitch!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 9, 2019)

Jennings head looks completely shot, he's reacting so late to the ball, even the most placid of deliveries are giving him all sorts of trouble.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

I would be bowling on middle and leg trying to get it up around his hip. Short leg/leg slip in place. Pepper him there and then tempt him with the odd drive ball and he will get snared if he doesnâ€™t fend one off before that


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 9, 2019)

Roach bowls some ridiculous deliveries, that one to Burns moved so late, no shame in being beaten by a ball like that.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Burns has some poor trigger movement habits. That front foot gets planted too early and at an angle. Gets so closed off that he is a nick machine in waiting.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Jennings just needs to keep his hands close to his body and stay in line down the pitch for about half an hour. Work through the dodgy patch and tick over.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Boom! Jennings out on the drive. Brain fade


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 9, 2019)

Great call bringing Jennings back......


----------



## Tongo (Feb 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Great call bringing Jennings back......
		
Click to expand...

At least the side is now balanced though.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 9, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Jennings just needs to keep his hands close to his body and stay in line down the pitch for about half an hour. Work through the dodgy patch and tick over.
		
Click to expand...

That "dodgy patch" has covered pretty much all of his Test career 

Apart from being an excellent forward short leg fielder I completely fail to see what it is that the selectors do.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 9, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			That "dodgy patch" has covered pretty much all of his Test career

Apart from being an excellent forward short leg fielder I completely fail to see what it is that the selectors do.
		
Click to expand...


Every modern team needs a specialist short leg.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 9, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Every modern team needs a specialist short leg.
		
Click to expand...

And (this Test apart) a specialist  number 9.

But not a specialist keeper!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Burns has to stop playing round that front pad. Hot tap is on the left lad. Enjoy your shower


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Now get Root early.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

And bring on Ben Chokes!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Seen this episode before

England collapse like a Newcastle title bid.....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 9, 2019)

Here we go, groundhog day....


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Catch the bloody ball!!!


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Catch the bloody ball!!!
		
Click to expand...

was like watching Jennings in the mirror that shot from Buttler


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Ta ta Root


----------



## Tongo (Feb 9, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Ta ta Root
		
Click to expand...

He can't bat for 11 players remember. 

(Can't even bat for himself at the moment.......)


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2019)

Just saw a montage of Jenningsâ€™ innings. Jeez. Awful. Canâ€™t these selectors not see how bad his technique is?

The art of good footwork is now being lost because of this one day stuff.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			Just saw a montage of Jenningsâ€™ innings. Jeez. Awful. *Canâ€™t these selectors not see how bad his technique is?*

The art of good footwork is now being lost because of this one day stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Would be nice if someone in the media asked such a question. I'm not going to hold my breath. 

Although didnt Ed Smith come up with some baloney excuse in the summer for Jennings' repeated failures?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

When will they learn Jennings hasn't got it at this level. What was Root doing for that shot to get out. Surely it's about patience. Another indication of a one day mindset


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Chokes has ridden his luck and thatâ€™s a well needed 50.


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2019)

Having a few hours off Ron?


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Chokes has ridden his luck and thatâ€™s a well needed 50.
		
Click to expand...

haha nice timing


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Windies have bowled really poorly for the last 2 hours.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

GET OUT!!!

Slogger


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

No ball???


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2019)

back you come Stokes. Help yerself to a ton now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

Never seen that happen before. We need these two to hang around and hopefully give the bowlers something to attack. Poor shot to get "out"


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Never seen that happen before. We need these two to hang around and hopefully give the bowlers something to attack. Poor shot to get "out"
		
Click to expand...

laws changed recently, can leave the field now, can be changed as long as the next ball not been bowled


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			laws changed recently, can leave the field now, can be changed as long as the next ball not been bowled
		
Click to expand...

So I understood from the commentary. Seems like a sensible law change.


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So I understood from the commentary. Seems like a sensible law change.
		
Click to expand...

not a fan personally

think the front foot law is a joke, should be solely in the hands of the tv umpire and he should be able to make a decision within 10 seconds. New law is just cricket being cricket


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 9, 2019)

Being an umpire is tough enough without having to look at the front foot as well. Either set up Hawkeye or let the 3rd umpire look after that one. Simple enough.

I went out tonight just as England were collapsing. Lovely Thai restaurant and I came back expecting us to be all out. What a lovely surprise.

The only downside, apart from my currently large belly, is reading about the troubles at two matches on the football thread â˜¹. Thank heavens cricket doesn't attract these morons.


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2019)

good to see WI learnt from losing Holder, they managed to squeeze 83 overs in lol


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2019)

That was good batting from Stokes in particular. Good, solid foot movement with balance.

Talking of Ballance. The selection and reselection of Jennings is just like Ballance all over again. To the trained eye, just no where near Test standard.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 10, 2019)

Good response from Stokes and Buttler yesterday. Things certainly went their way but they are still there. 

Worth highlighting the efforts of Burns and Denly too. They have not got past 30 but saw off 30 odd overs to give Stokes and Buttler the relative luxury of coming in with the ball nearly 40 overs old rather than 15.-


----------



## Captainron (Feb 10, 2019)

Chokes out slogging again.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 10, 2019)

Bairstow bowled again. 

And that's at number 7 and with the gloves!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 10, 2019)

So we drop Foakes to accommodate Tin Gloves, sorry Bairstow and bring back Jennings.

Working well so far!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 10, 2019)

Ali gone now. Moeen's batting is heading south in the way that Broad's did a few years back.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm finding it better to only really concentrate on the cricket during the summer. Following England in winter is largely stressful and disappointing. Best to pretend it's not actually happening.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 10, 2019)

Can't believe people thought Mark Wood wouldnt make a difference! ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2019)

Finally a decent session from England. Fair play to Wood as he bowled with speed and purpose. Still does little to paper over another inept batting collapse and the lack of a cohesive top order.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Can't believe people thought Mark Wood wouldnt make a difference! ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Hitting 95 mph ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2019)

Woods sounds from commentary like he has a niggle and injuries would be a big concern going forward. He clearly has the speed on a helping track but does he get the ball to move enough on English type pitches?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 10, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Genuinely quick?

Maybe before his injury problems but it's not just pace, that's not going to do it without bounce and lift.

Wood is a skidder, OK in England but in the Caribbean bounce is necessary. Just look at one or two of the England wickets yesterday.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2019)

Decent stumping from Bairstow. Could have made a meal of it but good take and quick removal of the bails


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2019)

Wood is a positive for England but sadly he is made of glass. A good strike bowler, genuine pace but his body can't take it. He offers something different from the usual England bowlers.


----------



## Piece (Feb 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wood is a positive for England but sadly he is made of glass. A good strike bowler, genuine pace but his body can't take it. He offers something different from the usual England bowlers.
		
Click to expand...

Have to hope his new run up cures most of his usual injuries.


----------



## fundy (Feb 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Woods sounds from commentary like he has a niggle and injuries would be a big concern going forward. He clearly has the speed on a helping track but does he get the ball to move enough on English type pitches?
		
Click to expand...

we have plenty of bowlers on English pitches who do a bit ffs, someone whos gets it through at 90+ a massive advantage away from home. If he only plays away tours do for me!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			we have plenty of bowlers on English pitches who do a bit ffs, someone whos gets it through at 90+ a massive advantage away from home. If he only plays away tours do for me!
		
Click to expand...

Really. And how many of them are a) test level and b)under the current management be given a chance to prove themselves? Where is the succession planning for Anderson and Broad going? Wood is good but not going to be much use if out a lot of the time injured and can't see him getting the nod for away tests only.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 11, 2019)

Brilliant spell from Wood yesterday, bowled great areas and at serious pace. Shame he's so injury prone and inconsistent as if we could have a regular strike bowler like Wood in the team all the time we'd be much stronger, Root has to use him wisely. 

We're in a solid position, but we need to avoid another weak collapse in the 2nd innings. If we can get to a lead of 320+ we should win the Test match, but that is nowhere near guaranteed the way we've batted in the series so far. I'd really like to see Burns and Root get some runs 2nd innings, but Burns especially, could do with a confident and more settled opening batsman.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2019)

With a three figure lead, I hope Burns and Jennings can play with some grit and patience for the first session today, build a good partnership and get some runs for themselves. Would do wonder for their confidence. I don't see it happening. Jennings just looks out of his depth as an opener. Burns has the potential and is capable at Surrey but again, he feels like he has too many one day shots in him and anything slightly wide and he'll go after it


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			With a three figure lead, I hope Burns and Jennings can play with some grit and patience for the first session today, build a good partnership and get some runs for themselves. Would do wonder for their confidence. I don't see it happening. Jennings just looks out of his depth as an opener. Burns has the potential and is capable at Surrey but again, he feels like he has too many one day shots in him and anything slightly wide and he'll go after it
		
Click to expand...

Even if Jennings gets a ton, can you really read anything into this game? A dead rubber, the Windies have already won the series and are playing like they want a quick finish so they can get to the beach.
I do want a Jennings duck though which would hopefully be the final nail in his coffin ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Even if Jennings gets a ton, can you really read anything into this game? A dead rubber, the Windies have already won the series and are playing like they want a quick finish so they can get to the beach.
I do want a Jennings duck though which would hopefully be the final nail in his coffin ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I think another failure and he's got to be dropped surely. I bet the Aussies already have him all mapped out. Trouble is, as has been discussed who do you replace him with?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think another failure and he's got to be dropped surely. I bet the Aussies already have him all mapped out. Trouble is, as has been discussed who do you replace him with?
		
Click to expand...

No idea,  I just know if I was an opposition bowler I'd be praying he gets picked.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think another failure and he's got to be dropped surely. I bet the Aussies already have him all mapped out. Trouble is, as has been discussed who do you replace him with?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much anyone I'm afraid. He is shot at the moment and keeping him in serves no purpose. He is a walking wicket.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 11, 2019)

So much for Burns getting some runs to end the series then


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hopefully that's the end of Keaton Jennings in an England shirt for a while. Openers need to be working hard over winter, there are spots to be taken with some early season CC runs.


----------



## Piece (Feb 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Hopefully that's the end of Keaton Jennings in an England shirt for a while. Openers need to be working hard over winter, there are spots to be taken with some early season CC runs.
		
Click to expand...

"For a while" ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‰

Unless he bats right handed and has a new technique modelled on Mark Waugh, that is most definitely the end for me ðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2019)

anyone seen Captainron? seems to have gone quiet lol


----------



## Captainron (Feb 11, 2019)

Haven't been watching the cricket today but I see Root managed to get a century. 

Looks like England might win for a change


----------



## Captainron (Feb 11, 2019)

Whats happened to Paul? Only bowled 5 overs???


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Whats happened to Paul? Only bowled 5 overs???
		
Click to expand...

chased a ball out to the cover boundary and went in the hammy, badly. Had to be stretchered off in what looked a bad bad way


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Haven't been watching the cricket today but I see Root managed to get a century.

Looks like England might win for a change
		
Click to expand...

easy game in a dead rubber lol


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 12, 2019)

The BBC cricket updates are just hilarious.  Any person not in the England team gets suggested as an immediate replacement for any current player who hasn't made a century in the last day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2019)

At last, the batting line up is showing some mettle. Too little too late and helped by the nasty injury to Paul diminishing the Windies attack. Sadly though still papering over the cracks. Jennings failed again, Burns doesn't seem to have a test match mindset (strange when he can occupy a crease for Surrey in the championship), Bairstow is not a keeper and in my opinion the side is better off with a specialist man behind the stumps. Who is coming through the pace bowling ranks to replace Broad and Anderson and capable of making inroads into the opposition top order. Hopefully we'll win this match with ease but it doesn't hide a very poor series for England


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2019)

Plenty of seam bowling options that would love to get a chance, the cupboards certainly got more in than the top 3 batsman one! Wood got a chance here, Woakes, Curran, Stone (if he can get fit again), Porter, Overton(s), Gregory, Curran, Bailey thats without revisiting the likes of Plunkett, Ball, Gurney. Not saying theyre all international class but plenty of untried options that are more than due one compared to what you have to do to bat in the top 3!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			"For a while" ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‰

Unless he bats right handed and has a new technique modelled on Mark Waugh, that is most definitely the end for me ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Haha, by a while I meant a LONG while  Although who knows what's going to happen, the spots at the top of the order are wide open and if Jennings has a good season with a few hundreds he could easily see himself back in there. I don't see it happening, and pray it doesn't, but really wouldn't surprise me. There's a lot of time for those spots to be claimed as well, CC season starts in April and first Test of the season is a one-off against Ireland at the end of July, so nearly 4 months of Cricket to claim those open spots.

Good to see Root get a ton, 3 hundreds in his last 7 Tests is good going. Just need the rest of the batting line-up to follow his lead.

This team still needs quite a bit of work, no idea who's going to open come The Ashes, would like to see Foakes return as WK but where does that leave Bairstow?, would prefer a proper frontline spinner in Leach over Ali but Ali keeps doing just enough to keep getting picked, and I like the 3 pronged pace attack of Anderson, Broad and Wood but how long can they go for? Wood is notoriously injury prone and can only be bowled in short spells but if he can keep bowling like he did in the first innings we've got a genuine strike bowler to compliment the skill of Anderson and Broad. The team isn't far off, but still a worrying lack of batting depth.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			Plenty of seam bowling options that would love to get a chance, the cupboards certainly got more in than the top 3 batsman one! Wood got a chance here, Woakes, Curran, Stone (if he can get fit again), Porter, Overton(s), Gregory, Curran, Bailey thats without revisiting the likes of Plunkett, Ball, Gurney. Not saying theyre all international class but plenty of untried options that are more than due one compared to what you have to do to bat in the top 3!
		
Click to expand...

If the Curran brothers were at any other County I doubt if they would get a sniff of a chance at international cricket as there are far better options.


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			If the Curran brothers were at any other County I doubt if they would get a sniff of a chance at international cricket as there are far better options.
		
Click to expand...

Theres prob some truth in this, I think having a father who played county cricket and their attitude too has got them a shot. Toms actually having a cracking big bash series currently and long term I expect both are more likely to succeed in limited overs not test cricket


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			"For a while" ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‰

Unless he bats right handed and has a new technique modelled on Mark Waugh, that is most definitely the end for me ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Mark Waugh wasn't even the best player in his family!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 12, 2019)

Stokes isn't half timing it so far today, hit a few superb shots already. Getting warmed up for the LO stuff.


----------



## IanM (Feb 12, 2019)

...cheers Skip, leave me on 48n.o.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 12, 2019)

Well this has started well! 2 down in no time.


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2019)

Well were learning nothing new here lol, Broads still a yard short, Buttler still cant catch a cold at slip and Jimmys still top class


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			Well were learning nothing new here lol, Broads still a yard short, Buttler still cant catch a cold at slip and Jimmys still top class 

Click to expand...

Broad has wasted so much of his career by bowling a yard short. I get that when you first start out but he has been around long enough now. Infuriating bowler at times. Unplayable and an absolute match winner some days, wasteful on others. Great stats, loads of wickets but, but, but......


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Broad has wasted so much of his career by bowling a yard short. I get that when you first start out but he has been around long enough now. Infuriating bowler at times. Unplayable and an absolute match winner some days, wasteful on others. Great stats, loads of wickets but, but, but......
		
Click to expand...

every bowler in the teams I captained were told I would set fields for pitched up bowling. if they expected me to change that as they were bowling half trackers then they were mistaken


----------



## Captainron (Feb 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			every bowler in the teams I captained were told I would set fields for pitched up bowling. if they expected me to change that as they were bowling half trackers then they were mistaken
		
Click to expand...

I used to set my own field and captain be damned. Opened the bowling and my stock delivery was an away swinger on off stump just short of a good length. Set a 7 - 2 field. 3 slips, gully, backward point, extra cover, mid off, squareish mid on and fine leg. I would say that 60% of my wickets came from edges. I would offer the batsman to have a go through cover and the leg side to score runs. I genuinely knew if I had to change my field after my first 3 or 4 deliveries because I knew my action and how it was coming out of the hand. If I got pulled for 4 then it was very obviously the skippers fault!


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2019)

Not surprisingly Shannon Gabriel been charged by the ICC after being reported by the umpires, be interesting to see what comes from this


----------



## Captainron (Feb 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			Not surprisingly Shannon Gabriel been charged by the ICC after being reported by the umpires, be interesting to see what comes from this
		
Click to expand...

If he said what we all think he said then he should get a little break from the game and have his wallet cleaned out


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2019)

Captainron said:



			If he said what we all think he said then he should get a little break from the game and have his wallet cleaned out
		
Click to expand...

pretty sure thats happening whatever was said. interesting the umpires didnt report/charge him after last nights play but did after the broadcasting of Roots response and the reaction today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2019)

Great century from Chase. A nothing game in terms of the series but the bowlers did what they needed to especially Anderson again. What a big hole he's going to leave


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2019)

We have Sri Lanka at home now. They are a real bogey team for us somehow.

Also playing them in Durban which does take turn and we have our worst home record. 

Our pace attack is currently the best in cricket and Maharaj is a decent spinner. Hope our batting holds up


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2019)

And weâ€™re 9/2. Itâ€™s like watching England


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2019)

Been an interesting days cricket the bits Ive seen, shame the pitch doesnt have just a little more pace. SL been competitive today, not sure how long that lasts though.

Their captain could be having a rest for the 2nd test after their over rate today too!


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2019)

gotta love the ICC, theyve banned Shannon Gabriel for 4 ODIs for his conduct.

He hasnt played an ODI since 2017 and wasnt picked in the WI squad for the 1st 2 ODIS upcoming.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			gotta love the ICC, theyve banned Shannon Gabriel for 4 ODIs for his conduct.

He hasnt played an ODI since 2017 and wasnt picked in the WI squad for the 1st 2 ODIS upcoming.
		
Click to expand...

It also has an equivalent of a missed test match too I thought so guess he'll miss that instead won't he, although clearly not against England


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2019)

https://www.icc-cricket.com/news/1055039

Bayliss cant wait to get more one day batters in the test side, dont expect to see Foakes back anytime soon


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It also has an equivalent of a missed test match too I thought so guess he'll miss that instead won't he, although clearly not against England
		
Click to expand...

no his demerit points get him 4 ODIS OR 2 Tests. Because the ODIS are next he gets banned for those 4 ODIS only


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			no his demerit points get him 4 ODIS OR 2 Tests. Because the ODIS are next he gets banned for those 4 ODIS only
		
Click to expand...

Even if he's not selected in the squad. Farcical


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Turning into a very competitive match now. Sri Lanka need 106 with 5 wickets in hand and a decent partnership on the go.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Turning into a very competitive match now. Sri Lanka need 106 with 5 wickets in hand and a decent partnership on the go.
		
Click to expand...

was just about to post on this, certainly be interesting if theyre still 5 down when the new nut becomes due


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Iâ€™m nervous. Both batsmen look very settled and calm. 

Ooooh review


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

On a hat trick!! Only normally see that when England are batting


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2019)

funs over it seems


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Yup. Theyâ€™ve had a little collapse. Only 1 more to get


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2019)

Be a heck of a chase from here with the new ball just around the corner. Just tuned in, hope Perera can keep it going


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Theyâ€™re tenacious


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice from Rabada to keep Perera off strike. Gives Steyn the opportunity at a whole over at Fernando.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2019)

drop and a 5 lol, thats one way to get off strike


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Squeaky bum time


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			drop and a 5 lol, thats one way to get off strike
		
Click to expand...

Haha yep, couldn't have worked out better for Sri Lanka. This is a great finish, proper Test cricket.

Oof. Expensive over this. 11 off it already, that is smashed.


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2019)

Five sixes off Steyn would be nice...


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Piece said:



			Five sixes off Steyn would be nice...
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s 1


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2019)

Piece said:



			Five sixes off Steyn would be nice...
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Thereâ€™s one!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Donâ€™t do a stokes please Dale


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2019)

Pitch it up and straight....job done?


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2019)

Bloody love watching Dale Steyn bowl, has to be said. Best bowler of this generation, he's superb.


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2019)

Packed crowd are loving this!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Only 14 needed


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2019)

Fast n straight...


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2019)

Errr..can we have our ball back?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Holy moly. 7 needed


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Some shot. Fetched that from outside off and stuck it over mid wicket


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2019)

4 to win. Sri Lanka so close! What a game.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2019)

Fair play to Perreira. That was a gusty knock. Magnificently done and they deserved the win.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2019)

Kusal Perera take a bow, stunning innings

South Africa never change plse


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh my word


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2019)

He's done it. 153* not out. Superb.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2019)

Mental that his only Test hundred before this came against Zimbabwe. Take a bow indeed, superb win for Sri Lanka.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2019)

What a great run chase and a fantastic individual performance. Highest last wicket stand in a successful fourth innings run chase ever as well


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2019)

It's just as well Sri Lanka are a top ranked side and not some 3rd date shower who get beat 3 nil in their own backyard, by a team within top order.it's also a shame SA couldn't put out their first choice bowling attack in faverable bowling conditions..... Oh wait


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2019)

I see Graves and the ECB are trying to remove The Oval as one of the 8 grounds used as a base for the hundred comp after Surrey voted against their format. Throwing their weight around to force things on the counties over and over again, such a despicable organisation they really are. I expect as its Surrey not too many will lose sleep over but they just continue to prove theyre not fit to run the sport in this country 

Anyhow, 3pm lets get the ODI series on. Form book points heavily towards England (now where have I heard that recently.......)


----------



## Piece (Feb 20, 2019)

I say get Oman over for some games! They'll last around 100 balls


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 20, 2019)

Oman doing alright today, Scotland 9 down chasing 249. Pretty handy comeback after getting skittled for 24 the other day.

Be nice if former players could stop trying to jinx us for the World Cup. Gavaskar and Gibbs the latest to pick England as favourites.


----------



## Piece (Feb 20, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



*Oman doing alright today, Scotland 9 down chasing 249. Pretty handy comeback after getting skittled for 24 the other day.*

Be nice if former players could stop trying to jinx us for the World Cup. Gavaskar and Gibbs the latest to pick England as favourites.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, fair play, as they've just won!


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Oman doing alright today, Scotland 9 down chasing 249. Pretty handy comeback after getting skittled for 24 the other day.

*Be nice if former players could stop trying to jinx us for the World Cup. Gavaskar and Gibbs the latest to pick England as favourites*.
		
Click to expand...

those damn bookmakers at it too actually making us favourites


----------



## Tongo (Feb 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			I see Graves and the ECB are trying to remove The Oval as one of the 8 grounds used as a base for the hundred comp after Surrey voted against their format. Throwing their weight around to force things on the counties over and over again, such a despicable organisation they really are. I expect as its Surrey not too many will lose sleep over but they just continue to prove theyre not fit to run the sport in this country 

Anyhow, 3pm lets get the ODI series on. Form book points heavily towards England (now where have I heard that recently.......)
		
Click to expand...

Complete and utter farce. If the other counties have any sense they'll group together and refuse to host games. Unfortunately neither Lord's nor the Egregious Bowl are owned by their respective counties so one would imagine the owners will look after themselves.


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2019)

Morgan had a shocker here, desperate to shield Rashid from Gayle and run completely out of options (and pace on now really isnt it!). Gayle was miles behind the rate but England have let him bat and bat and are now paying the full price


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 20, 2019)

Gayle giving us a right tonking here!


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Gayle giving us a right tonking here!
		
Click to expand...

he had 9 off 31 when we dropped him lol

since then weve bowled right arm fast medium into his slot over and over again


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			he had 9 off 31 when we dropped him lol

since then weve bowled right arm fast medium into his slot over and over again
		
Click to expand...

Jason Roy's got a lot of making up to do


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2019)

England need a fielder up on that roof


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2019)

By the way, the innings played by Kusal Perera is now the best test innings EVER according to the rankings. Absolutely stunning knock

http://www.espncricinfo.com/story/_/id/26035478/why-kusal-perera-153*-best-test-innings-ever


----------



## Mudball (Feb 20, 2019)

what an inning by Gayle.. 

England is now well balanced team.. equaly crap in Test and now ODI..


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2019)

Roy 35 balls quicker than Gayle to the century!


----------



## Mudball (Feb 20, 2019)

225-2 in 28 overs.. is it too early to celebrate?


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2019)

Mudball said:



			225-2 in 28 overs.. is it too early to celebrate?
		
Click to expand...

would be if theyd not dropped 3 or 4 catches but should be ok from here, theyve very little bowling and the 2 main dangers are pretty much bowled out


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			If the Curran brothers were at any other County I doubt if they would get a sniff of a chance at international cricket as there are far better options.
		
Click to expand...

Just catching up with this thread and saw this. 

Ridiculous statement borne out of 1990s sentiment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 20, 2019)

Windies have been poor in the field tonight.


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Windies have been poor in the field tonight.
		
Click to expand...

poors being polite, got 3 wickets but dropped 5 or 6 catches. dont have the bowling to afford to be spilling chances like they have (especially with the injuries to bowlers they now have). Nurse looks a complete liability thats for sure


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Decent way to round off the evening, switched over with England needing 20 runs.


----------



## Piece (Feb 20, 2019)

Very good run chase that. Assisted by Windies bowling and fielding performance.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

fundy said:



*poors being polite*, got 3 wickets but dropped 5 or 6 catches. dont have the bowling to afford to be spilling chances like they have (especially with the injuries to bowlers they now have). Nurse looks a complete liability thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

I'm a polite chap ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2019)

Had to be honest, when I saw the target and how Gayle had batted I thought we'd come second. Excellent and well judged chase although helped by a real lack of potency by the bowlers (you can say that of both sides) and some Sunday second XI standard fielding. Not sure England will have learned too much from that (apart from not sticking it on a plate to Gayle) but a win is a win. I think against any half decent bowling attack we wouldn't have got near the target


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 21, 2019)

Saw Roy's innings, was very impressive. Remember when he debuted in ODi cricket the selectors got a lot of flak with a lot of people claiming he'd never be good enough. 3 hundreds at an average of 42 with a strike rate over 100 in the last 12 months, he's been excellent.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 21, 2019)

OMG. 15-2 in Port Elizabeth. Sri Lanka bowling very well in some favourable conditions. 

Shows what a win can do for you


----------



## Captainron (Feb 21, 2019)

And then we gift them a wicket with a run out? 15/3? This is shocking


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 21, 2019)

Captainron said:



			And then we gift them a wicket with a run out? 15/3? This is shocking
		
Click to expand...

Not doing much better now.

Another team with a poor batting line up. 

Best player well past his best days, captain no spring chicken and the rest average at best and that's being kind.


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2019)

https://www.ecb.co.uk/news/1058745?...100000463944985+&utm_campaign=Other+Campaigns

oh dear, oh dear oh dear oh dear 

despite their utter mismanagement of most things over the last decade this is far far worse  RIP Cricket if the ECB have their way


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 21, 2019)

The Hundred!

Why? Just why?

What does it bring to the game that's not already available from T20?

Certainly won't do anything for our struggling Test side.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 21, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			The Hundred!

Why? Just why?

What does it bring to the game that's not already available from T20?

Certainly won't do anything for our struggling Test side.
		
Click to expand...


Â£Â£Â£

Or the lure of it. I'm not convinced that Sky will actually stump up all the extra cash. The new deal is somewhere between 3 and 4 times the current one. Some of that will come from the beeb but one would imagine not much. Where will Sky get the money from? Tis a lot of subs from a 4 week tourney. As i have said earlier in the thread, it all smacks of an ITV Digital scenario.


----------



## Piece (Feb 21, 2019)

This new 'Hundred' format I'm guessing is just for these shores? Any other boards doing it? Will there be a World Cup of The Hundred? Too many questions and I share the worry that this is another nail in coffin for the longer format, no matter what ECB say. Too many formats, too little time and too little quality.


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Â£Â£Â£

Or the lure of it. I'm not convinced that Sky will actually stump up all the extra cash. The new deal is somewhere between 3 and 4 times the current one. Some of that will come from the beeb but one would imagine not much. *Where will Sky get the money from?* Tis a lot of subs from a 4 week tourney. As i have said earlier in the thread, it all smacks of an ITV Digital scenario.
		
Click to expand...

selling their ipl rights it seems


----------



## Tongo (Feb 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			selling their ipl rights it seems
		
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## Tongo (Feb 21, 2019)

The ECB reckon that the 100 will be a quicker and simpler format. I wrote this piece a few weeks ago highlighting that it probably wont:

https://yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2018/11/30/frivolous-observations-running-to-stand-still/


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2019)

Tongo said:



			How so?
		
Click to expand...

rumoured not to be showing it, Hotstar want the rights as they try and capture Indian market share in the UK


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 21, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Â£Â£Â£

Or the lure of it. I'm not convinced that Sky will actually stump up all the extra cash. The new deal is somewhere between 3 and 4 times the current one. Some of that will come from the beeb but one would imagine not much. Where will Sky get the money from? Tis a lot of subs from a 4 week tourney. As i have said earlier in the thread, it all smacks of an ITV Digital scenario.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely all about the money but I, like you, can't help but feel that it is based on a false premise. 

Not enough demand amongst the existing market for another  "slap and giggle" tournament and those not already following cricket are unlikely to be attracted if they are not already switched on by T20.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 21, 2019)

Are they canning any of the other versions to fit this dross in?


----------



## Tongo (Feb 21, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Are they canning any of the other versions to fit this dross in?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Basically the domestic 50 over competition, i.e the one that has helped produce the players for the forthcoming World Cup, will be played at the same time and effectively demoted to being a second XI competition. The Blast, which sells well for the counties and attracts good crowds, will be played in chilly May whilst the county championship will remain at either end of the season even though England's test batting is generally woeful.


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Are they canning any of the other versions to fit this dross in?
		
Click to expand...

no theyre just marginalising them all lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2019)

More events at Test playing ground - they are I believe giving money to other counties but I donâ€™t see the point of the Comp 

A â€œfranchiseâ€ event works in other countries because they donâ€™t have the level of county cricket we have so it allows them to create new teams 

This 100 thing just feels false and will need to have all the top players playing in it which will take them away from the current T20 or ODI events - I hope it falls flat in its face but I expect it will end up with full grounds .


----------



## Tongo (Feb 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			More events at Test playing ground - they are I believe giving money to other counties but I donâ€™t see the point of the Comp

A â€œfranchiseâ€ event works in other countries because they donâ€™t have the level of county cricket we have so it allows them to create new teams

*This 100 thing just feels false and will need to have all the top players playing in it which will take them away from the current T20 or ODI events - I hope it falls flat in its face but I expect it will end up with full grounds *.
		
Click to expand...

Virat Kohli has basically said no whereas Chris Gayle and AB de Villiers (i.e. players looking to earn as much cash before their imminent retirement) have said yes. I would imagine that most of the top Indian players will follow Kohli as they earn plenty from the IPL and the BCCI will probably not release them. 

Not sure it will fill stadia. I cant see a few daft tweaks to the current game attracting thousands upon thousands. Its still cricket and if you dont like cricket a few gimmicks are unlikely to change that. Plus the ECB have successfully alienated many existing cricket fans.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Nope. Basically the domestic 50 over competition, i.e the one that has helped produce the players for the forthcoming World Cup, will be played at the same time and effectively demoted to being a second XI competition. The Blast, which sells well for the counties and attracts good crowds, will be played in chilly May whilst the county championship will remain at either end of the season even though England's test batting is generally woeful.
		
Click to expand...

You've got to admire the ECB's joined up thinking. I think the 50 over competition being shunted to a virtual second XI event will do wonders for the world cup going forward. We will soon see the downside of the demise of the championship with the test side, especially once Broad and Anderson call it a day


----------



## Tongo (Feb 21, 2019)

http://www.espncricinfo.com/story/_...-unlikely-feature-hundred-admits-tom-harrison


----------



## Tongo (Feb 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You've got to admire the ECB's joined up thinking. I think the 50 over competition being shunted to a virtual second XI event will do wonders for the world cup going forward. We will soon see the downside of the demise of the championship with the test side, especially once Broad and Anderson call it a day
		
Click to expand...

The only up side to the 50 over comp going on at the same time is that many games will be at outgrounds. Which is where i'll be as opposed to the Egregious Bowl. (Even though its only 15 mins walk from where i live)


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2019)

Saffers trying to set up a Sri Lankan run chase again, this ones getting interesting again


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2019)

Good to see Wood at 90mph getting it to reverse, doesnt matter how good you are theres not a lot you can do against that

Morgan once again showing his ineptitude in how to handle Rashid for a 2nd game in a row (back to front from the last game haha)


----------



## Tongo (Feb 22, 2019)

Here's today's shambles regarding the 100:

https://www.thecricketer.com/Topics...bcs_plans_for_cricket.html?platform=hootsuite

Somebody could have at least told this guy that the KSL is supposed to finish this year so it wont be evolving or getting bigger. 

But perhaps the worst comment is about condensing cricket into an even shorter timeslot. When did playing cricket become such an inconvenience? Now it seems to be a case of get it over and done with as quick as possible. And this from the broadcaster that will show Wimbledon all day for 2 weeks and NFL games which go on for hours.


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2019)

did you see Harrisons slimy interview in the break at the ODI? Dont think he actually answered a single question


----------



## Tongo (Feb 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			did you see Harrisons slimy interview in the break at the ODI? Dont think he actually answered a single question
		
Click to expand...

No but from what i understand Nick Knight didnt ask him anything more difficult than what his name is. Now that they are strategic partners its just gonna be a love in.


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2019)

Tongo said:



			No but from what i understand Nick Knight didnt ask him anything more difficult than what his name is. Now that they are strategic partners its just gonna be a love in.
		
Click to expand...

definitely felt like the blind leading the blind for sure


----------



## Piece (Feb 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			definitely felt like the blind leading the blind for sure
		
Click to expand...

Talking of blind...that lbw against Curran.


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2019)

Piece said:



			Talking of blind...that lbw against Curran. 

Click to expand...

thats why you dont use your referral when you smash one to the keeper lol


----------



## Piece (Feb 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			thats why you dont use your referral when you smash one to the keeper lol
		
Click to expand...

Just seen replays..he referred that thick edge?!


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2019)

Piece said:



			Just seen replays..he referred that thick edge?! 

Click to expand...

you can just about excuse stokes as he hit the ground, what buttler was watching though...............


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 23, 2019)

1 day team only...

Batting line-up probably best in the world.

Can't help feeling we lack a little x-factor in the bowling department.

To me we lean a little too much towards bowlers who can bat.

I'd like to see a specialist bowler who will take wickets added to the armoury. Think there's at least one place up for grabs in that respect.

Keen to see Archer or Wood get a go.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 23, 2019)

How do you create a form line in current Test cricket. 

Sri Lanka v England, 3-0 England 
South Africa v Sri Lanka, now 2-0 Sri Lanka 

Yet South Africa are ranked 2nd, England 5th and Sri Lanka 6th in the ICC Rankings.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 23, 2019)

And we have been comfortably bested by Sri Lanka in this series when we really should be giving them a proper hockeying. First time we have ever lost a series at home to an Asian side

They were brilliant with the ball and won it there by out bowling our big guns. 

Time for Amla to hang up his boots I think. Not had a hundred in 30 innings and looks like he struggles to see a very full ball. He's had an amazing career and won us plenty of games but we do need to move on.


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			1 day team only...

Batting line-up probably best in the world.

Can't help feeling we lack a little x-factor in the bowling department.

To me we lean a little too much towards bowlers who can bat.

I'd like to see a specialist bowler who will take wickets added to the armoury. Think there's at least one place up for grabs in that respect.

Keen to see Archer or Wood get a go.
		
Click to expand...

Woods played the last 2 and Archer not qualified yet (albeit theyve changed the rules to bring his qual forward)

would help if the skipper used our best bowler a bit better!


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2019)

fair play to Sri Lanka, thats about as big a series win as they come and theyve been the better side amazingly in pretty foreign conditions


----------



## Captainron (Feb 23, 2019)

How good is Sheldon Cottrells celebration???!!

By far and away the best in sport for my cash


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 23, 2019)

Captainron said:



			How good is Sheldon Cottrells celebration???!!

By far and away the best in sport for my cash
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant Cam.


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2019)

Nicely played Sri Lanka, getting a great series result against 2nd ranked Test team and blowing them away on their own patch. Just shows there is no outstanding test team at the mo.


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2019)

sounds like missed a thrilling T20 between Aus and India unless you have Hotstar  seems pretty likely thats the way the IPL will be too


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

Tucked down in the news is that Graves has been forced to back down by the counties on his Surrey stance over The Hundred. I did giggle that ECB stands for Explaining Colinâ€™s Behaviour


----------



## Tongo (Feb 25, 2019)

Middlesex have signed AB de Villiers for the T20 Blast. Its so mediocre that competition apparently.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Middlesex have signed AB de Villiers for the T20 Blast. Its so mediocre that competition apparently.
		
Click to expand...

good to see, shame its not for the whole comp though!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			good to see, shame its not for the whole comp though!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, and one imagines this will similarly be a problem for the 100 as well what with international commitments and the CPL taking place at near enough the same time.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			Woods played the last 2 and Archer not qualified yet (albeit theyve changed the rules to bring his qual forward)

would help if the skipper used our best bowler a bit better!
		
Click to expand...

I know. i'm talking about getting games in before world cup


----------



## Captainron (Feb 26, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Middlesex have signed AB de Villiers for the T20 Blast. Its so mediocre that competition apparently.
		
Click to expand...

The Â£ talks and AB is now free to do a KP and chase the cash. Heâ€™s one of the best in the game and will earn a ton of cash for his prodigious talents. Good luck to him. 

I 100% stand by my belief that T20 and 50 over cricket shouldnâ€™t be competing. Itâ€™s one or the other plus first class/test cricket and I donâ€™t think t20 is going away so.......


----------



## Tongo (Feb 26, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The Â£ talks and AB is now free to do a KP and chase the cash. Heâ€™s one of the best in the game and will earn a ton of cash for his prodigious talents. Good luck to him.

I 100% stand by my belief that T20 and 50 over cricket shouldnâ€™t be competing. Itâ€™s one or the other plus first class/test cricket and I donâ€™t think t20 is going away so.......
		
Click to expand...

Oh very much so. Apologies, my comment about mediocrity is probably a little ambiguous! Colin Graves described the Blast as mediocre 2/3 years ago so it was a pop at that rather than me claiming that it is actually mediocre! More along the lines of the Blast is so mediocre that it's attracting players of the calibre of ABdV.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The Â£ talks and AB is now free to do a KP and chase the cash. Heâ€™s one of the best in the game and will earn a ton of cash for his prodigious talents. Good luck to him.

I 100% stand by my belief that T20 and 50 over cricket shouldnâ€™t be competing. Itâ€™s one or the other plus first class/test cricket and I donâ€™t think t20 is going away so.......
		
Click to expand...

But as you rightly say money talks so of course both formats are going to stay and clash and the only thing that gets affected really is the four day game that we should be using as the building block of a really strong test team in the future. I can see a time when test matches are going to be nothing more than glorified 50 over games and there will be the lost art of knowing when to leave a ball alone or play a solid defensive shot and batsmen will chase after everything to keep the board ticking. Four innings of biff bash cricket and most tests done inside three days. Hardly conducive to the ticket buying public or those paying big money for the TV rights


----------



## Captainron (Feb 26, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Oh very much so. Apologies, my comment about mediocrity is probably a little ambiguous! Colin Graves described the Blast as mediocre 2/3 years ago so it was a pop at that rather than me claiming that it is actually mediocre! More along the lines of the Blast is so mediocre that it's attracting players of the calibre of ABdV.
		
Click to expand...

Not a pop at you mate. Promise


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2019)

I see Duanne Olivier has signed a Kolpak deal with Yorkshire, which makes him unavailable for South Africa.

Something very wrong with the system if a 26 year old international quick is giving that up for county cricket Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 27, 2019)

This Buttler lad is alright - 2nd fifty took just 15 balls, mental. What a batting line-up we've got, scary good.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 27, 2019)

3rd fifty 16 balls. Jos Buttler is the best white ball batsman we've ever had. He's a freak.


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2019)

in pieces here, back 420+ at massive prices early and couldnt get 3 off 3 at the finish 

some stunning hitting on display, especially from Buttler, but have to feel for the bowlers on decks like this with the ropes brought in 20 yards everywhere


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 27, 2019)

5 scores of 400+ since 2015, England have 4 of them. We're different class ATM.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100808844320620545
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			5 scores of 400+ since 2015, England have 4 of them. We're different class ATM.
		
Click to expand...

the best part of the inns was still Buttler giving Cottrell the salute


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			the best part of the inns was still Buttler giving Cottrell the salute 

Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100808844320620545


----------



## Piece (Feb 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100808844320620545
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tongo (Feb 27, 2019)

Gayle not the Universe Boss anymore! 

(If he is now's the time to prove it)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			the best part of the inns was still Buttler giving Cottrell the salute 

Click to expand...

It was just pure brilliance and was as sharp as his hitting.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks how small Ward looks compared to Broad and Tres ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Captainron (Feb 27, 2019)

What the heck. Lords honours boards now being expanded to include ODIâ€™s?? JOKE!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 27, 2019)

And the Dorises are getting recognised too.   "Hey I got 50 off 120 balls facing 50 mph medium paced bowling"  -   OK you deserve to be up there alongside the likes of Lara, Botham, Warne etc.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 27, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And the Dorises are getting recognised too.   "Hey I got 50 off 120 balls facing 50 mph medium paced bowling"  -   OK you deserve to be up there alongside the likes of Lara, Botham, Warne etc.
		
Click to expand...

50?? 100/5 wickets only surely?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

Great performance from Morgan and Buttler and you have to feel for the bowlers. You have to think it's more than enough but with Gayle there you can never be sure. It's fine doing it now but we need to perform in the world cup.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 27, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And the Dorises are getting recognised too.   "Hey I got 50 off 120 balls facing 50 mph medium paced bowling"  -   OK you deserve to be up there alongside the likes of Lara, Botham, Warne etc.
		
Click to expand...

Lara isn't on the board, can you name the other two famous batsmen not on it?


----------



## Tongo (Feb 27, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Lara isn't on the board, can you name the other two famous batsmen not on it?
		
Click to expand...

Tendulkar for one. Bradman the other?


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Lara isn't on the board, can you name the other two famous batsmen not on it?
		
Click to expand...

Tendulkar and Ponting (assuming you dont rate Kallis )


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Tendulkar for one. Bradman the other?
		
Click to expand...

Bradman got 250 there lol


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			Tendulkar and Ponting (assuming you dont rate Kallis )
		
Click to expand...

Never knew about Kallis, he was ok I suppose but he is an all rounder though


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2019)

Everything wrong with modern cricket this game, going to end up 418 plays 350 odd with about 40 6s.

Played on a smallish ground with boundaries brought in, a pitch that has no pace, bounce or movement, not a single ball gone off the straight all day

Someone tell me theyre loving this runfest?

Give me 250 plays 250 on a big old ground with a deck that does a bit for everyone and theres a proper balance between bat and ball


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Never knew about Kallis, he was ok I suppose but he is an all rounder though

Click to expand...

I was gonna say Warne but thought that was pushing it a bit too far


----------



## Tongo (Feb 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			Everything wrong with modern cricket this game, going to end up 418 plays 350 odd with about 40 6s.

Played on a smallish ground with boundaries brought in, a pitch that has no pace, bounce or movement, not a single ball gone off the straight all day

Someone tell me theyre loving this runfest?

Give me 250 plays 250 on a big old ground with a deck that does a bit for everyone and theres a proper balance between bat and ball
		
Click to expand...

I'm gonna plug another of my blog pieces as it seems rather relevant with this game in mind:

https://yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2018/01/02/a-rising-tide-lifts-all-boats/


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I'm gonna plug another of my blog pieces as it seems rather relevant with this game in mind:

https://yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2018/01/02/a-rising-tide-lifts-all-boats/

Click to expand...

am sure I read it before but couldnt argue with a word of it

no surprise recently we were bemoaning the lack of batting technique in the tests either!


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			Everything wrong with modern cricket this game, going to end up 418 plays 350 odd with about 40 6s.

Played on a smallish ground with boundaries brought in, a pitch that has no pace, bounce or movement, not a single ball gone off the straight all day

Someone tell me theyre loving this runfest?

Give me 250 plays 250 on a big old ground with a deck that does a bit for everyone and theres a proper balance between bat and ball
		
Click to expand...


make that 418 plays 420 with about 60 6s lol


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 27, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Gayle not the Universe Boss anymore!
		
Click to expand...

Why did you have to post that


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2019)

Stunning effort from Wood considering whats going on around him, just goes to show real pace always worth having! Hetmeyer proved where his brains reside too lol, out for 6 second ball!!!!!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 27, 2019)

No AB De Villiers or Dale Steyn either.


----------



## Piece (Feb 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			Everything wrong with modern cricket this game, going to end up 418 plays 350 odd with about 40 6s.

Played on a smallish ground with boundaries brought in, a pitch that has no pace, bounce or movement, not a single ball gone off the straight all day

Someone tell me theyre loving this runfest?

Give me 250 plays 250 on a big old ground with a deck that does a bit for everyone and theres a proper balance between bat and ball
		
Click to expand...

Totally, totally agree.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

Glad to see back of Gayle as West Indies were well ahead of the chase. Decent stumping to get rid of Holder. If Rashid can keep it tight and push that rate up we should be ok


----------



## Piece (Feb 27, 2019)

Exciting watch, got the crowd going, but as a purist it was sad. Who wants to bowl and get carted around the small pitch? No thanks! Miss hits travelling 65 yards and still going for 6.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2019)

Me and the missus thoroughly enjoyed the game last night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2019)

As a one off prolonged T20 type bash to all parts it was entertaining viewing. However for me, this isn't what the 50 over game is about and there has to be more for the bowlers in pitches, especially when bowling to small boundaries. Some great power hitting from both sides though and on to the fifth and final game


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 28, 2019)

I enjoyed it. I watch Test cricket for a balance between bat and ball, in LO cricket I want entertainment and that's what we got last night. Was fantastic seeing Gayle at his fluent best, he really is a monster hitter of a cricket ball and makes it look so easy, I hope he sticks around International cricket for a while longer. Buttler the star of the show though, after starting at a steady pace, once he got to 50 he unleashed making 100 in 31 balls, it was magnificent, brutal hitting. Shout out to Eoin Morgan as well who made quite possibly the most unheralded hundred of all time.


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2019)

That was an end of tour shot from Bairstow!


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

Piece said:



			That was an end of tour shot from Bairstow!
		
Click to expand...

wants to be careful he doesnt bat himself out of the world cup side, every time he gets bowled he looks less an opener, he wouldnt want to see Hales fill his boots thats for sure

nice to see a bit of bounce in the pitch


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2019)

Not gonna be making 400 today.


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2019)

I think Hales and Roy are the best openers for the ODI team. As you  say, Bairstow is getting bowled too much coz of the poor front foot.

Is Wides top scoring here? ðŸ¤£


----------



## Tongo (Mar 2, 2019)

England's enormous ODI Achilles Heel on show again. Simply seem unable to dig in and set a competitive score when things dont go well. Its either top gear or stall on the start line. Or, as someone said on twitter: great punch but a glass jaw. This more than any other team is what potentially could scupper England's chances of winning the World Cup.


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

keep hearing how talented and skilled this group is, that is until the ball moves off the straight or bounces a little, they then look like rabbits in headlights. 100/5 and still playing like its a 400 deck, no doubt we'll hear its just how they play at some point


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2019)

Switched over to watched the football. If I wait to HT, could be all over


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

on the basis Gayles getting multiple lives it will be over well before HT


----------



## Captainron (Mar 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			on the basis Gayles getting multiple lives it will be over well before HT
		
Click to expand...

I was surprised but happy. Woakes has gone the distance.


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I was surprised but happy. Woakes has gone the distance.
		
Click to expand...

me too as some books were a bit slow to change their top bat lines when we were getting rolled but who'd want to be a bowler if that doesnt count as a wicket


----------



## Captainron (Mar 2, 2019)

This is lovely viewing


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			This is lovely viewing
		
Click to expand...

it is because the bowlers have a chance  close to cricket at its best a proper quick on a bouncy one against a world class batsman


----------



## Captainron (Mar 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			it is because the bowlers have a chance  close to cricket at its best a proper quick on a bouncy one against a world class batsman
		
Click to expand...

Super contest. Gayle v wood. Gayle is definitely man of the series here. Just been the Super Boss


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Super contest. Gayle v wood. Gayle is definitely man of the series here. Just been the Super Boss
		
Click to expand...

Just a shame hes not flat out trying all the time, when he is in spots like this its stunning to watch

England must be glad they left Plunkett out for Curran on this deck lol


----------



## Tongo (Mar 2, 2019)

This is supposed to be a day night game you say......

Its barely got dark here in England, let alone in the Caribbean!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 2, 2019)

I am just laughing at Mark Wood here. 
Heâ€™s just lost now.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 2, 2019)

And then bowls him


----------



## Tongo (Mar 2, 2019)

Yeah Eoin, keep bowling the brittle, injury prone Mark Wood when the Windies need less than 10 for victory. Quality captaincy.


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Yeah Eoin, keep bowling the brittle, injury prone Mark Wood when the Windies need less than 10 for victory. Quality captaincy.
		
Click to expand...

well hes scared to bowl Curran, scared to bowl Rashid and been told not to bowl Stokes into the ground...................

neither of these 2 shouldve bowled more than 3 or 4 overs, but for very different reasons!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			well hes scared to bowl Curran, scared to bowl Rashid and been told not to bowl Stokes into the ground...................

neither of these 2 shouldve bowled more than 3 or 4 overs, but for very different reasons!
		
Click to expand...

Would have been serious bantz if they had all had to go off for the break with the Windies needing a couple for victory. Thankfully Tom Curran made sure that didnt happen!


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2019)

Morgan was hoping that Windies would lose their last wickets for nothing...like we did!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2019)

Well that went well  Gayle was good watching though!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2019)

Great figures from Thomas but definitely helped by England's batsmen. These sort of performances are still happening too often and I can't see how we can go from 400+ to this today. There needs to be more consistency (across most platforms of the game) and I fear come the world cup, we'll chuck a performance like this in at a crucial time and wonder what happened (again)


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2019)

Seems Sky go from bad to worse, enjoy the first T20 tomorrow night as they arent bothering to show the other two!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			Seems Sky go from bad to worse, enjoy the first T20 tomorrow night as they arent bothering to show the other two!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?!


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously?!
		
Click to expand...

so it seems, not in their schedule and journos reporting theyre not covering it. On all accounts was only supposed to be 1 T20 then the other 2 were added later and their deal doesnt cover them and they havent renegotiated for them


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			so it seems, not in their schedule and journos reporting theyre not covering it. On all accounts was only supposed to be 1 T20 then the other 2 were added later and their deal doesnt cover them and they havent renegotiated for them
		
Click to expand...

Have to admit to being surprised that you are bothered. 

Rather got the impression that T20 wasn't your cup of tea 

Personally I would not be bothered if I never again saw top cricketers playing "pub" cricket.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2019)

Not too bothered. Can't blame Sky if they added matches after they agreed the deal. Hopefully someone may come in and pick up the other two and while I'll watch a T20 game I'd prefer the 50 over version or a test.


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Have to admit to being surprised that you are bothered.

Rather got the impression that T20 wasn't your cup of tea 

Personally I would not be bothered if I never again saw top cricketers playing "pub" cricket.
		
Click to expand...

based on the standard of tonights game youre probably right!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			based on the standard of tonights game youre probably right!!!
		
Click to expand...

Despite not having BT and, therefore, unable to watch the football I honestly couldn't be bothered to watch it.

The only comment I would make is that having seen the team named I shook my head in disbelief. 

What is Root doing anywhere near a T20 side?

Is he hoping to make a name for himself and get  an IPL contract in the future?


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2019)

I watched the T20 last night end to end. Was it exciting? No, not really. Could the Windies catch a cold? No, not really. Is Joe Root a T20 player? No. Mishits going for 6... 

I like a bit of T20 but only occasionally. Bit like fast food really!


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

Saffers up to their old tricks again, cruising at 220/4 and only just limped past 250 9 down


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

Sri Lankans been even worse!!! Saffer bowling attack should give them a huge chance in the WC if they can only getting the batting line up correct


----------



## Mudball (Mar 6, 2019)

BTW, what do they feed the Windies team..  all the lads seem to have some serious muscle and some about 8 feet tall.  Mistimed shots seem to go out of the stadium.   I would not want to mess with anyone of them on a Friday night crawl..


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

i know none of you are watching but seems a deal will be done to show the other 2 games on sky albeit not sole rights probably


----------



## Mudball (Mar 6, 2019)

I caught a bit of India v Aus ODI thrilling game with Aus just falling short of 250 to win as India took about 5 wickets in the last 5 overs. The only boring bit of the match was that Kohli scored yet another 100


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

i can watch kohli bat and bat personally, albeit seen very little of this series as been hard to get a decent feed. You have Hotstar Mudball or you not in the UK these days? If so how do you find the coverage?


----------



## Mudball (Mar 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			i can watch kohli bat and bat personally, albeit seen very little of this series as been hard to get a decent feed. You have Hotstar Mudball or you not in the UK these days? If so how do you find the coverage?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately no hotstar for me..You can find some dodgy feeds. This time I havenâ€™t chased it as most of the matches are during office hours so canâ€™t do. The BCCI.tv website does some highlight..


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Unfortunately no hotstar for me..You can find some dodgy feeds. This time I havenâ€™t chased it as most of the matches are during office hours so canâ€™t do. The BCCI.tv website does some highlight..
		
Click to expand...

fair enough  am i right in saying youve changed your forum name at some point?


----------



## Mudball (Mar 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			fair enough  am i right in saying youve changed your forum name at some point?
		
Click to expand...


Yup.. anonymity on public forum is a good thing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			Sri Lankans been even worse!!! Saffer bowling attack should give them a huge chance in the WC if they can only getting the batting line up correct
		
Click to expand...

Caught the back end when I got in yesterday and Sri Lanka were useless with the bat. No disrespect to the South African bowlers but they hardly looked menacing and Sri Lanka kept finding fresh ways to get themselves out. Some very poor shot selection and execution


----------



## Piece (Mar 8, 2019)

I see that Warner and Smith are eligible for a comeback at the end of the month. They didn't make the ODI squad but seemingly are going to make their reappearance at the IPL. Just in time to boost the bank balance?


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			i know none of you are watching but seems a deal will be done to show the other 2 games on sky albeit not sole rights probably
		
Click to expand...

T20 live on sky tonight at 8


----------



## Dando (Mar 8, 2019)

Piece said:



			I see that Warner and Smith are eligible for a comeback at the end of the month. They didn't make the ODI squad but seemingly are going to make their reappearance at the IPL. Just in time to boost the bank balance? 

Click to expand...

they should've been banned for life along with anyone else found cheating or match fixing


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2019)

If anyone who doesnt have sky wants to watch the T20 tonight its free on youtube too


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2019)

seems like Ramprakash has got the boot as test match batting coach, tweeted that he wont be involved in this summers Ashes


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			seems like Ramprakash has got the boot as test match batting coach, tweeted that he wont be involved in this summers Ashes
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps because Ramps was not a specialist white ball biffer!


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			Perhaps because Ramps was not a specialist white ball biffer! 

Click to expand...

maybe  that or he didnt have it between the ears and neither does our current test batting 

one of the well connected national papers reporting that Thorpe will be getting the job across the formats and Roy will be the next cab off the rank for the opening spot as Jennings is jettisoned. wouldnt be the biggest of surprises!


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			maybe  that or he didnt have it between the ears and neither does our current test batting 

one of the well connected national papers reporting that Thorpe will be getting the job across the formats and Roy will be the next cab off the rank for the opening spot as Jennings is jettisoned. wouldnt be the biggest of surprises!
		
Click to expand...

Much as I like Roy, not sure heâ€™s the next Test opener. Weâ€™ve been there with Hales. However, if thereâ€™s nothing else, then good with me as Jennings cannot play again for England with that technique.


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			Much as I like Roy, not sure heâ€™s the next Test opener. Weâ€™ve been there with Hales. However, if thereâ€™s nothing else, then good with me as Jennings cannot play again for England with that technique.
		
Click to expand...

love in the article Batty as his county captain claims how great he'd be as a test opener. So thats why you never open with him in the championship then lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			Much as I like Roy, not sure heâ€™s the next Test opener. Weâ€™ve been there with Hales. However, if thereâ€™s nothing else, then good with me as Jennings cannot play again for England with that technique.
		
Click to expand...

As has been discussed before, Jennings looks flawed at test level and simply hasn't done well enough in my opinion but I don't think Roy is the answer either. The test match opener cupboard is bare and the blame for me lies solely with the ECB chasing the cash on the shorter formats. Also not 100% surprised if Ramprakash isn't going to be batting coach and it'll be interesting to see what Thorpe brings if appointed


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

first 2 days of the Wellington test been washed out. Fun toss coming up because the pitch looks greener than an outfield should!! good luck batting first (albeit it may do too much early on!)


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			first 2 days of the Wellington test been washed out. Fun toss coming up because the pitch looks greener than an outfield should!! good luck batting first (albeit it may do too much early on!)
		
Click to expand...


greener than a green thing and Bangladesh are 65/0 lol


----------



## Mudball (Mar 10, 2019)

How green is green.. our indoor mats are less green than this!!

On another note, Kohli scores another ODI ton against Aus. I think he is now 41-42 tons. About 10 games away from equalling Sachinâ€™s ODI .. and he is only mid way thru his career .. still 60+ avg in ODI


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			love in the article Batty as his county captain claims how great he'd be as a test opener. So thats why you never open with him in the championship then lol
		
Click to expand...

Batty is like Alec Stewart in that every Surrey player is the next big thing.
He needs to take his Surrey tinted glasses off


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2019)

Dando said:



			Batty is like Alec Stewart in that every Surrey player is the next big thing.
He needs to take his Surrey tinted glasses off
		
Click to expand...

Even as a Surrey fan I agree. Both only see the world through chocolate coated glasses and if its not happening at the Kia Oval it doesn't exist


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 10, 2019)

West Indies going for an early bath by the look of it 48-6


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

Kind of the Windies to fold batting first. I need an early bed on a school night!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 10, 2019)

Windies are getting a lesson in T20 at the minute. 71/9 as I write


----------



## fundy (Mar 10, 2019)

theyre about 125/20 these last 3 days. Wheres this Windies been hiding


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2019)

It's a T20 game. Shoddy play in the last two games by the West Indies but sure the board and selectors will be citing the test matches and one day world cup


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			theyre about 125/20 these last 3 days. Wheres this Windies been hiding 

Click to expand...

 Theyâ€™ve always been there


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 10, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Windies are getting a lesson in T20 at the minute. 71/9 as I write
		
Click to expand...

They need reminding that the 20 bit is about overs and not minutes.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 15, 2019)

Ireland all out for 172 against Afghanistan having been 80 odd for 8 and already there's people saying they shouldnt have been granted test status. 

I ask this though: how many of the current test playing nations would do any better against this Afghan attack in these spin friendly conditions? Other than India i think almost every other team would be struggling.


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2019)

WOW, most ridiculous appointment of the year goes to Durham.

On what basis do you pick an international cheat, who is turning up late for his stint as overseas pro to go to an awards cricket dinner in Aus, as your county captain for the season? Seriously?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			WOW, most ridiculous appointment of the year goes to Durham.

On what basis do you pick an international cheat, who is turning up late for his stint as overseas pro to go to an awards cricket dinner in Aus, as your county captain for the season? Seriously?
		
Click to expand...

maybe there is some sanding down that needs doing in the clubhouse?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 22, 2019)

Saw yesterday that Surrey opener Will Jacks made a hundred in a T10 game off 25 balls  Hit Stephen Parry for six 6's in an over that went for 37. Impressive hitting that.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 24, 2019)

Watching the IPL today.. some interesting games already. Arnoldâ€™s 19 ball 50+ to rescue his team was a sight to behold. 

More importantly looking at the various Indian rookies is fascinating. Looks like teams have picked all the Indian U19 teams. What a platform it provides for these kids to share training or play against the likes of Bolt, Bairstow, Bumrah. The future of Indian cricket is in safe hands ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110232590450130944
Really shocking level of sportsmanship from Ashwin in the IPL - not in a million years in the spirit of the game , Buttler was still in his crease when Ashwin jumped up for his bowling action then deliberately stopped knowing Jos would walk out and then whipped the bails - the umpire should have dismissed the appeal immediately


----------



## Mudball (Mar 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110232590450130944
Really shocking level of sportsmanship from Ashwin in the IPL - not in a million years in the spirit of the game , Buttler was still in his crease when Ashwin jumped up for his bowling action then deliberately stopped knowing Jos would walk out and then whipped the bails - the umpire should have dismissed the appeal immediately
		
Click to expand...

Legal action but against the spirit.. did not watch the match.. did Ashwin warn him during the previously ??  

Link here >> https://www.iplt20.com/video/154485


----------



## Slab (Mar 26, 2019)

Not a cricket fan or follower so thereâ€™s clearly some intricacies that mean players expect that they can gain the advantage and usually hope to be warned before any action is taken against them based on an unwritten code (fair enough if thatâ€™s how they want to run their game but to an outsider the batsman got what he deserved)

If not fascinating it is at least interesting how folks can play/spectate across multiple sports and are able to move their personal morality regarding rules compliance to each sports own rules
Take rugby, football, cricket and golf, youâ€™d think the normal behavior would be that one compliance standard will dictate the actions/morality across all sports (so if you think its fine to claim a corner in football when you know you touched the ball last, then that standard would also apply to your golf. Or if you call a penalty on yourself for accidentally moving your golf ball 5mm when 250 yards from the hole youâ€™d never dream of taking a throw-in 5 or 10 yards from where the ball actually left the field of play, or step outside the crease)

But it seems many are able to take any advantages simply based on the probability of getting penalized rather than whatâ€™s the correct & proper thing to and change the standard based on what sport they are playing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Legal action but against the spirit.. did not watch the match.. did Ashwin warn him during the previously ?? 

Link here >> https://www.iplt20.com/video/154485

Click to expand...

No warning was given - the rule appears to be if the batsmen is still in the crease at the expected release of the ball - when you watched it Ashwin was in the air to deliver then just didnâ€™t bowl whilst Buttler just wandered - Ashwin also has form with him trying it a few times and previous captains telling him to quit it - this time he was Captain . This is going to rumble on for a while 



Slab said:



			Not a cricket fan or follower so thereâ€™s clearly some intricacies that mean players expect that they can gain the advantage and usually hope to be warned before any action is taken against them based on an unwritten code (fair enough if thatâ€™s how they want to run their game but to an outsider the batsman got what he deserved)

If not fascinating it is at least interesting how folks can play/spectate across multiple sports and are able to move their personal morality regarding rules compliance to each sports own rules
Take rugby, football, cricket and golf, youâ€™d think the normal behavior would be that one compliance standard will dictate the actions/morality across all sports (so if you think its fine to claim a corner in football when you know you touched the ball last, then that standard would also apply to your golf. Or if you call a penalty on yourself for accidentally moving your golf ball 5mm when 250 yards from the hole youâ€™d never dream of taking a throw-in 5 or 10 yards from where the ball actually left the field of play, or step outside the crease)

But it seems many are able to take any advantages simply based on the probability of getting penalized rather than whatâ€™s the correct & proper thing to and change the standard based on what sport they are playing
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m struggling to see what that post has in connection to it ?

Is it pointing at posters morals ? Jos Buttlers ? Then going on about football and golf ?! 

Buttler wasnâ€™t looking to gain an advantage


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2019)

While it's not in the spirit of the game technically there is nothing wrong although you would have thought a warning would have been given first. I really can't see the umpire ignoring the appeal and turning it down and I would have hoped Ashwin's team mates would have pointed out as captain it was perhaps not the ideal example to be setting. I can see there being the usual media and social media hype for a while as it was clearly pre-meditated by the way he stopped his delivery to let Butler walk out of the crease.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 26, 2019)

Probably the only way he could get him out!

 Shocking way to play the game, Ashwin looks like he had no intention to deliver the ball. 

If he wants to play the game that way fine but he could find himself on the receiving end quite quickly...


----------



## Mudball (Mar 26, 2019)

Slab said:



			Not a cricket fan or follower so thereâ€™s clearly some intricacies that mean players expect that they can gain the advantage and usually hope to be warned before any action is taken against them based on an unwritten code (fair enough if thatâ€™s how they want to run their game but to an outsider the batsman got what he deserved)

If not fascinating it is at least interesting how folks can play/spectate across multiple sports and are able to move their personal morality regarding rules compliance to each sports own rules
Take rugby, football, cricket and golf, youâ€™d think the normal behavior would be that one compliance standard will dictate the actions/morality across all sports (so if you think its fine to claim a corner in football when you know you touched the ball last, then that standard would also apply to your golf. Or if you call a penalty on yourself for accidentally moving your golf ball 5mm when 250 yards from the hole youâ€™d never dream of taking a throw-in 5 or 10 yards from where the ball actually left the field of play, or step outside the crease)

But it seems many are able to take any advantages simply based on the probability of getting penalized rather than whatâ€™s the correct & proper thing to and change the standard based on what sport they are playing
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure i completely understood the post.. but IMO, we always have a positive bias towards the team or player we support.   If I was an Ashwin or a Punjab XI fan then I would find a way to justify his action (which was technically valid tbh but not in the spirit).   A few weeks ago Man U played PSG and MU was awarded the game-changing penalty for the late handball.  The next day, me and my mate (PSG supporter) had a lot of arguments about it - with him claiming that it not a deliberate handball.  Now if the same situation arose in an England v Germany game, I am sure he would argue it was deliberate handball by the pesky Germans.   Rules are Rules but spirit is what one thinks how the game should be played by the opposition...   


Edit from Cricinfo:  
*Is this the first time Ashwin has Mankaded a batsman?*

No. He ran out Sri Lanka's Lahiru Thirimanne the same way during an ODI in Brisbane in February 2012, but Virender Sehwag, India's stand-in captain, withdrew India's appeal and allowed Thirimanne to continue his innings. Ashwin has been a vocal defender of mankading on social media as well.

*Is this the first time Buttler has been dismissed in this manner?*

Again, no. Sri Lanka offspinner Sachithra Senanayake had caught Buttler wandering out of his crease during an ODI at Edgbaston in June 2014.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh Dear.. it is getting contagious . watching IPL highlights of the CSK v Delhi game..  Harbhajan Singh stopped in his stride twice already. The first time he warned the non striker.
If he carries out his threat then my only hope is that the CSK skipper is the fabulous MS Dhoni and he will prevail over his bowler. Itâ€™s a good mental deterrent rather than something to be used. A bit like a North Korean nuclear weapon


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 26, 2019)

OK ok ok... I will hold my hands up.... I have done it... But.... In my defence, it was a close game and the none striker was literally trying to steal runs, even if the ball went through to the keeper. As I got to the crease from what was a long run up In them days he would sprint before I barely got to my delivery stride. I warned him once and told the umpire. Then 'dobbed' him as we called it... Was Buttker trying to steal runs I don't think so....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			WOW, most ridiculous appointment of the year goes to Durham.

On what basis do you pick an international cheat, who is turning up late for his stint as overseas pro to go to an awards cricket dinner in Aus, as your county captain for the season? Seriously?
		
Click to expand...

In Durham's defence they are in a bad financial state, thank you ECB, and this was an opportunity to get a test player for 2 full seasons, no doubt at a heavily discounted rate. It's where Durham are at the moment. 

On the run out issue, again I'm late to this party, the guy was an embarrassment. Butler wasn't stealing a run, he was still behind the crease when the guys front foot landed. I don't like sledging but I'd sledge the hell out of this guy for the rest of the tournament ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In Durham's defence they are in a bad financial state, thank you ECB, and this was an opportunity to get a test player for 2 full seasons, no doubt at a heavily discounted rate. It's where Durham are at the moment. 

On the run out issue, again I'm late to this party, the guy was an embarrassment. Butler wasn't stealing a run, he was still behind the crease when the guys front foot landed. I don't like sledging but I'd sledge the hell out of this guy for the rest of the tournament ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

I agree Durham been horribly treated by the joke of an ECB in recent years. Pretty sure Bancroft was in as bad a position if not worse yet Durham have rolled out the red carpet and stuck 2 fingers up to all their home grown players. Glad its not my county as think hes in for a tough time in charge of an ordinary side and is gonna have to go way beyond to get the full respect of the dressing room.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2019)

Check out the Durham squad https://www.durhamcricket.co.uk/players-and-staff/senior/ . Stokes and Wood will be away on England duty so what is left is mighty slim. With Collingwood having retired there was no natural captain to step up. They can offer a package to Bancroft, captaincy for 2 years, get redemption. Durham get a test player for 2 years, cheaper rate, hopefully he doesn't clear off to 20-20 around the world but I assume that is already agreed. The local lads can just get on with their own game and in 2 years time hopefully one of them will have progressed enough to take over. That player doesn't exist at the club at the moment, I would suggest. They have lost a good number of players since the relegation, just before as well as they could see what was coming.

Durham have an exceptional record of bringing through local players and the current squad is no different. I doubt any of that current group feel put out, their records are not good enough to make that claim.


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Check out the Durham squad https://www.durhamcricket.co.uk/players-and-staff/senior/ . Stokes and Wood will be away on England duty so what is left is mighty slim. With Collingwood having retired there was no natural captain to step up. They can offer a package to Bancroft, captaincy for 2 years, get redemption. Durham get a test player for 2 years, cheaper rate, hopefully he doesn't clear off to 20-20 around the world but I assume that is already agreed. The local lads can just get on with their own game and in 2 years time hopefully one of them will have progressed enough to take over. That player doesn't exist at the club at the moment, I would suggest. They have lost a good number of players since the relegation, just before as well as they could see what was coming.

Durham have an exceptional record of bringing through local players and the current squad is no different. I doubt any of that current group feel put out, their records are not good enough to make that claim.
		
Click to expand...


That same situation been the making of a lot of young players who go on to become great captains, maybe mindset has changed since my playing days! I knew your squad had been cherry picked didnt realise it was that bad, wow theres not much there is there. I guess if any of them are close to good enough theyre going to get plenty of chances to prove it!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 27, 2019)

The moment I started playing competitive cricket I was taught (as I was a spinner and thus would have occasion to check my delivery) to watch the batsman leaving the crease before the ball left my hand. 

"Against the spirit" is such a nonsense thing. Buttler messed up by not watching the delivery.


----------



## Piece (Mar 28, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The moment I started playing competitive cricket I was taught (as I was a spinner and thus would have occasion to check my delivery) to watch the batsman leaving the crease before the ball left my hand.

"Against the spirit" is such a nonsense thing. Buttler messed up by not watching the delivery.
		
Click to expand...

Were you also taught as a batsman about backing up a run?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm pretty sure if you look at it again that Buttler was behind the line when the ball would have been released. It was only after the bowlers arm followed through without releasing where he moved out of his ground. He was not stealing a run, he was not backing up at pace, he was being pretty conservative. It was cheap piece of work by the bowler.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			Were you also taught as a batsman about backing up a run?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and I was taught not to leave the crease before the ball was released.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm pretty sure if you look at it again that Buttler was behind the line when the ball would have been released. It was only after the bowlers arm followed through without releasing where he moved out of his ground. He was not stealing a run, he was not backing up at pace, he was being pretty conservative. It was cheap piece of work by the bowler.
		
Click to expand...

It's odd how the MCC disagree with you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It's odd how the MCC disagree with you.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/47728182

Not according to this release by the MCC

I am not disputing that this rule should be in existence but it was not brought in for examples like this. It was brought in to stop players being half way down the wicket when the bowler has released the ball or batsmen running in with the bowler. Buttler was doing neither.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 29, 2019)

Interesting to read on BBC this morning that James Vince is moving up the order at Hampshire from 3 to open in a bid to get his England spot back. Always rated him and thought he looked a decent player, hope it works for him and he has a good season. We desperately need an in-form opener and Vince in good nick could be a very solid option.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2019)

Vince was always beautiful to watch but kept getting out in his teens, early 20's. If his technique or concentration gets tighter then I'd love him back in the team. Boy could we do with an opener as well. Good to see him really target that position.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2019)

wonder if Ashwin would have done that if it were Kohli ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2019)

Well Vince has put three figures on the board opening up. Not a bad start to the summer


----------



## Tongo (Mar 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Vince has put three figures on the board opening up. Not a bad start to the summer
		
Click to expand...

Saw him bat at Hove in a friendly against Sussex on Monday and his innings of 70 appeared effortless. So frustrating that his talent hasnt translated into significant runs at test level.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2019)

Some great scores already in the warm up games. Was seriously impressed by Pope's 251 against a decent MCC side


----------



## Captainron (Mar 31, 2019)

Pope should have gone on the last tour.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 11, 2019)

See Ben Chokes struck again


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2019)

Captainron said:



			See Ben Chokes struck again
		
Click to expand...

In fairness he shouldnt be bowling the death overs but they have little else bar Archer. He got called for a no ball that they refused to show the replay for (and pics seem to imply wasnt that close to a no ball at all). Otherwise had a fun game, caught a worldie of a catch before being the fall guy at the death. 

I see its been brushed under the carpet that Dhoni marched onto the pitch to complain about an umpiring decision with a few balls to go (having managed to get a rest when clearly knackered when batting earlier too that no one else wouldve been allowed), should be facing a decent ban for it, instead theyre acting like it hasnt even happened (and deleted it from the highlights on all accounts!!!)


----------



## Mudball (Apr 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			In fairness he shouldnt be bowling the death overs but they have little else bar Archer. He got called for a no ball that they refused to show the replay for (and pics seem to imply wasnt that close to a no ball at all). Otherwise had a fun game, caught a worldie of a catch before being the fall guy at the death.

*I see its been brushed under the carpet* that Dhoni marched onto the pitch to complain about an umpiring decision with a few balls to go (having managed to get a rest when clearly knackered when batting earlier too that no one else wouldve been allowed), should be facing a decent ban for it, instead theyre acting like it hasnt even happened (and deleted it from the highlights on all accounts!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Dhoni docked 50% of match fee... so that would be one less coffee for him.

Stokes... so much talent, but when will he learn to hold his nerves at the death..


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Dhoni docked 50% of match fee... so that would be one less coffee for him.

Stokes... so much talent, but when will he learn to hold his nerves at the death..
		
Click to expand...


as i said under the carpet what a shock


----------



## Mudball (Apr 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			as i said under the carpet what a shock
		
Click to expand...

Reading the Indian newspapers here in Mumbai this week..  one of them mentions in the fine print somewhere... â€˜ Dhoni got away with a fine, anyone else would have got a match banâ€™ ..


----------



## Tongo (Apr 14, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Reading the Indian newspapers here in Mumbai this week..  one of them mentions in the fine print somewhere... â€˜ Dhoni got away with a fine, anyone else would have got a match banâ€™ ..
		
Click to expand...

How rather Orwellian: all are equal but some are more equal than others.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 17, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118454051639844864
No Archer in the WC squad. What do we think?


----------



## Piece (Apr 17, 2019)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118454051639844864
No Archer in the WC squad. What do we think?
		
Click to expand...

He's in the warm up games so if he impresses, he'll make the WC squad as changes can be made up to 23rd May.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2019)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118454051639844864
No Archer in the WC squad. What do we think?
		
Click to expand...

its not the squad, its the pre squad announcement which means absolutely nothing (ICC bs). hes in the 17 man squad for the Pak and Ire ODIs, theyll pick 15 from 17 at the end of that and he'll have to go badly not to get in


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2019)

actually them picking Jordan in the 17 for the ODIs is probably the bigger talking point, not sure many thought he was in WC contention but he obviously is.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			its not the squad, its the pre squad announcement which means absolutely nothing (ICC bs). hes in the 17 man squad for the Pak and Ire ODIs, theyll pick 15 from 17 at the end of that and he'll have to go badly not to get in
		
Click to expand...


Complete non-news as changes can be made for another month.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

So will he start in the friendlies and be given a chance to impress. I guess if the selectors are serious about him then he has to. What then if he does well. Will his inclusion be divisive as suggested in some quarters


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So will he start in the friendlies and be given a chance to impress. I guess if the selectors are serious about him then he has to. What then if he does well. Will his inclusion be divisive as suggested in some quarters
		
Click to expand...

yes he will start and be given every chance to impress and yes those whose places are under threat are making poor noises, thats not his inclusion being divisive but people trying to cover their own backs, you pick the best squad and side not a group of mates who have tried to turn it into a closed shop, pretty surprised the management and captain havent shut down the complaints from Willey, Woakes and Wood, certainly shouldnt be airing in public, not their role to be commenting on selection issues, knuckle down and prove youre better than him! pretty big argument hes shown enough to be selected already


----------



## Dando (Apr 17, 2019)

Archer is proper quick and will cause any batsmen issues!


----------



## Mudball (Apr 20, 2019)

From twitter


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2019)

The IPL showing how much it values the integrity of cricket again, Rajasthan have just appointed the cheat Steve Smith as their captain, less than 2 mths after he returned from a ban for cheating as captain of Australia. Cricket just loves to self implode


----------



## Tongo (Apr 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			The IPL showing how much it values the integrity of cricket again, Rajasthan have just appointed the cheat Steve Smith as their captain, less than 2 mths after he returned from a ban for cheating as captain of Australia. Cricket just loves to self implode
		
Click to expand...

Didnt the IPL welcome back the Chennai Super Kings last year like some long lost family member despite them being banned for a couple of years due to a suspension for spot fixing and betting? Its hardly the league to look for with regard to morality issues. 

In other news, some good matches and decent crowds at the Royal London Cup matches yesterday: 5k at Taunton, near to full houses at Hove and Chelmsford etc. This is the comp the ECB are downgrading in favour of their new shiny toy next year.


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Didnt the IPL welcome back the Chennai Super Kings last year like some long lost family member despite them being banned for a couple of years due to a suspension for spot fixing and betting? Its hardly the league to look for with regard to morality issues. 

In other news, some good matches and decent crowds at the Royal London Cup matches yesterday: 5k at Taunton, near to full houses at Hove and Chelmsford etc. This is the comp the ECB are downgrading in favour of their new shiny toy next year.
		
Click to expand...

yup the good old ECB. theyll just be cup matches next year too, Royal London are done and they wont be finding them queueing up to replace them for a non televised comp missing most first team players


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			yup the good old ECB. theyll just be cup matches next year too, Royal London are done and they wont be finding them queueing up to replace them for a non televised comp missing most first team players 

Click to expand...

And why do they when the comp is so poorly regarded by the ECB despite crowds still enjoying a day out and some fine action (unless you support Surrey who have been crap). The new tap and run mickey mouse event is a way to get quick quid for ECB.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 21, 2019)

Ashwin gets a bit of reply from Dhawan for the Mankad
.. funny..

https://www.iplt20.com/video/175535


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Didnt the IPL welcome back the Chennai Super Kings last year like some long lost family member despite them being banned for a couple of years due to a suspension for spot fixing and betting? Its hardly the league to look for with regard to morality issues.

In other news, some good matches and decent crowds at the Royal London Cup matches yesterday: 5k at Taunton, near to full houses at Hove and Chelmsford etc. This is the comp the ECB are downgrading in favour of their new shiny toy next year.
		
Click to expand...

The change of the One Day is a disgrace - many days spent at various grounds around the countries watching some excellent one day games - 

Itâ€™s a shame that today there is 7 games but not one on telly


----------



## Tongo (Apr 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The change of the One Day is a disgrace - many days spent at various grounds around the countries watching some excellent one day games -

Itâ€™s a shame that today there is 7 games but not one on telly
		
Click to expand...

The whole Sky scenario is a disgrace. They are sold exclusive rights to the county game and then hardly show any of it! Its the Roses match today, surely an ideal game for broadcasting.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

Tongo said:



			The whole Sky scenario is a disgrace. They are sold exclusive rights to the county game and then hardly show any of it! Its the Roses match today, surely an ideal game for broadcasting.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly Roses game would be perfect viewing - we have started the season off brilliantly with some exciting young players on show and a potential great game against Glamorgan which could have been shown plus loads of others - instead we have 24 hours of repeats


----------



## Mudball (Apr 21, 2019)

Maybe the time is right.. India is to launch a new tournament which will be a mixed gender T20.  Currently boasts the top line from Indiaâ€™s men and women cricket..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2019)

I have to agree that today would have been a great day to get some live cricket on the box. A roses game would have been a great draw. Now don't get me wrong, I think Sky do a great job in the way they have improved cricket broadcasting but there has to be better co-ordination between the authorities and Sky to ensure the viewers get as much live cricket as they can. They both have a great product so why not show case it


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2019)

nah no one wouldve wanted to watch the Roses game where they ended up 1 run short with a run out off the last ball with 311 playing 310

sky seem to have pretty much given up bar the home England stuff it seems, sad


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Maybe the time is right.. India is to launch a new tournament which will be a mixed gender T20.  Currently boasts the top line from Indiaâ€™s men and women cricket..







Click to expand...

maybe i dont understand but this just feels like another gimmick to me, just dont understand what this brings to the table


----------



## Tongo (Apr 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			nah no one wouldve wanted to watch the Roses game where they ended up 1 run short with a run out off the last ball with 311 playing 310

sky seem to have pretty much given up bar the home England stuff it seems, sad 

Click to expand...

Then they should re negotiate their contract with the ECB so someone else can have the opportunity to televise it. Of course, if both parties have an interest in an alternative / new competition replacing the status quo then hiding the county game away from those who want to watch would seem an obvious, if rather nefarious, tactic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Then they should re negotiate their contract with the ECB so someone else can have the opportunity to televise it. Of course, if both parties have an interest in an alternative / new competition replacing the status quo then hiding the county game away from those who want to watch would seem an obvious, if rather nefarious, tactic.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think the ECB will care if they arenâ€™t showing the games regularly for the RLC - they still get the money from Sky , I guess itâ€™s the same with the rights they have bought from overseas cricketing boards. Not sure why they buy the rights then donâ€™t show the matches.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			maybe i dont understand but this just feels like another gimmick to me, just dont understand what this brings to the table
		
Click to expand...

IPL started as a gimmick too.. would do more for the womenâ€™s game


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 22, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Then they should re negotiate their contract with the ECB so someone else can have the opportunity to televise it. Of course, if both parties have an interest in an alternative / new competition replacing the status quo then hiding the county game away from those who want to watch would seem an obvious, if rather nefarious, tactic.
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid that none of the terrestrial broadcasters appear to have any interest in televising live cricket. 

Doubt that they have space in their schedules for 100 overs of RLC.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I am afraid that none of the terrestrial broadcasters appear to have any interest in televising live cricket.

Doubt that they have space in their schedules for 100 overs of RLC.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t think thatâ€™s strictly true - Channel 4 were not happy at all when the ECB let Sky have full rights but now they have some rights to the World Cup , channel 5 world also look to get some games if they could . Unfortunately they canâ€™t outbid Sky


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Donâ€™t think thatâ€™s strictly true - Channel 4 were not happy at all when the ECB let Sky have full rights but now they have some rights to the World Cup , channel 5 world also look to get some games if they could . Unfortunately they canâ€™t outbid Sky
		
Click to expand...

In the eyes of the broadcasters there is a world of difference between the appeal of International cricket and the Domestic game. 

Whilst those less committed to the game will sit and watch chunks of a Test or ODI they are not seen as being likely to tune into a  Group game in the RLC.

After all Sky's attitude would appear to confirm this with the costs of providing an OB up to usual standards meaning that they need to restrict the amount of coverage they can provide. 

Personally I would love to see more of the tournament but I cannot see who would want to supply it.


----------



## fundy (Apr 22, 2019)

Mudball said:



			IPL started as a gimmick too.. would do more for the womenâ€™s game
		
Click to expand...

started as? still is isnt it ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Tongo (Apr 22, 2019)

Mudball said:



			IPL started as a gimmick too.. would do more for the womenâ€™s game
		
Click to expand...

The IPL came into being after Indian cricket decided it liked T20 cricket after winning the 07 world T20 having previously been sceptical about the format. Dont think it has ever been a gimmick but a tool for India to assert their clout and authority on the game as a whole.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 22, 2019)

Tongo said:



			The IPL came into being after Indian cricket decided it liked T20 cricket after winning the 07 world T20 having previously been sceptical about the format. Dont think it has ever been a gimmick but a tool for India to assert their clout and authority on the game as a whole.
		
Click to expand...

Eye watering amount of money for the players too... Bhumra is on a million $ while the stars like Kholi and Dhoni donâ€™t even bother counting it. Jofra Archer is very happy counting his Benjamins too


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2019)

Gotta love the England selectors, have rested the 2 JBs, poor Sam Billings dislocated his shoulder yesterday so theyve now called up Foakes to the ODI and T20 squad. Oh the irony


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2019)

Great listening to Trescothick and Cook at Taunton especially when they discuss some of the up and coming talent in the county game from their perspective, shame it wasnt much longer! Cook seems so totally relaxed and different to when he England captain and Trescothick just a star


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 26, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Eye watering amount of money for the players too... Bhumra is on a million $ while the stars like Kholi and Dhoni donâ€™t even bother counting it. Jofra Archer is very happy counting his Benjamins too
		
Click to expand...

And I would still draw the curtains if they were playing the final at the foot of my garden. 

Sorry but to see the best players in the world prostituting themselves to play pub cricket leaves  a bad taste in the mouth. 

I appreciate that it has been a financial saviour for the authorities but it is not something I would ever bother paying or subscribing to see.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Gotta love the England selectors, have rested the 2 JBs, poor Sam Billings dislocated his shoulder yesterday so theyve now called up Foakes to the ODI and T20 squad. Oh the irony
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope Foakes can score some runs to make it even more ironic!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Great listening to Trescothick and Cook at Taunton especially when they discuss some of the up and coming talent in the county game from their perspective, shame it wasnt much longer! Cook seems so totally relaxed and different to when he England captain and Trescothick just a star
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed Cook on TMS over the winter and looking forward to his punditry over the summer and Bangers is just a hero of mine , amazing guy and brilliant to listen to 



Well now we know why Alex Hales had a â€œbreakâ€ - been banned for 21 days for â€œrecreational drug useâ€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/48071298  Not mentioned in the article it was reported as recreational drug use. Along with an incident in a Bristol nightclub (at which Stokes faces criminal charges) is Hales becoming a disruptive influence around the camp especially in WC build up


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/48071298  Not mentioned in the article it was reported as recreational drug use. Along with an incident in a Bristol nightclub (at which Stokes faces criminal charges) is Hales becoming a disruptive influence around the camp especially in WC build up
		
Click to expand...


this isnt his first drug offense either, this is second warning. not sure about disruptive influence as expect this is away from the England set up, what is clear is he is a liability off the field with a long track record and at some point the ECB have to take a proper stand, the problem is they made it abundantly clear with the Stokes case last year that they much rather sweep as much as they can under the carpet and not actually deal with things like this. im no Vaughan fan and dont agree with a fair bit of his article but do agree Hales should be missing the WC (there again so should Stokes, Russell etc)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			this isnt his first drug offense either, this is second warning. not sure about disruptive influence as expect this is away from the England set up, what is clear is he is a liability off the field with a long track record and at some point the ECB have to take a proper stand, the problem is they made it abundantly clear with the Stokes case last year that they much rather sweep as much as they can under the carpet and not actually deal with things like this. im no Vaughan fan and dont agree with a fair bit of his article but do agree Hales should be missing the WC (there again so should Stokes, Russell etc)
		
Click to expand...

I agree that the ECB seem to be very lax about dealing with these things. The thing is, I feel inside the England camp some view him as a match winner. At some point, the ECB should make a stand, set a precedent and make it clear what the penalties will be for stepping out of line. Break the rules and you are dropped


----------



## Mudball (Apr 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree that the ECB seem to be very lax about dealing with these things. The thing is, I feel inside the England camp some view him as a match winner. At some point, the ECB should make a stand, set a precedent and make it clear what the penalties will be for stepping out of line. Break the rules and you are dropped
		
Click to expand...

If he can hit big, then he will get onto some T20 circuit and make far more money than the ECB. Times have changed ..


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2019)

Mudball said:



			If he can hit big, then he will get onto some T20 circuit and make far more money than the ECB. Times have changed ..
		
Click to expand...

hes doing fine on that front already


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2019)

sounds like he may be on that circuit a bit more, England withdrawn him from all squads this summer until further notice incl the World Cup


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			sounds like he may be on that circuit a bit more, England withdrawn him from all squads this summer until further notice incl the World Cup
		
Click to expand...

Good move and good to see the ECB taking a stance https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/48090055


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good move and good to see the ECB taking a stance https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/48090055

Click to expand...

after they tried to cover it up as personal issues and a journo revealed it as a failed drug test? yep the good old ECB


----------



## Mudball (Apr 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			after they tried to cover it up as personal issues and a journo revealed it as a failed drug test? yep the good old ECB 

Click to expand...

isnt the drug taking a personal matter?  unless it is performance enhancement one? Or am i being generous..

BTW.. does not make good reading.  http://www.espncricinfo.com/story/_...ng-ecb-alex-hales-axing-opens-world-cup-worms


----------



## Tongo (Apr 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			after they tried to cover it up as personal issues and a journo revealed it as a failed drug test? yep the good old ECB 

Click to expand...

I can see both sides of the argument for this issue. One thing is certain though: the ECB have again made a mess of a situation and again are looking a shambles of a governing body.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2019)

Mudball said:



			isnt the drug taking a personal matter?  unless it is performance enhancement one? Or am i being generous..

BTW.. does not make good reading.  http://www.espncricinfo.com/story/_...ng-ecb-alex-hales-axing-opens-world-cup-worms

Click to expand...

Recreational drugs are still  on the banned list as Alex Hales well knows.

There are also some questions over the possibility of some "recreational"  drugs  having  an element of "performance enhancement ".

Whatever, you would hope that in light of his previous problems Hales might have shown better judgement. 

For me this one is not an issue with which to bash the ECB but rather one to again  question some of the current generation of players.


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2019)

Mudball said:



			isnt the drug taking a personal matter?  unless it is performance enhancement one? Or am i being generous..

BTW.. does not make good reading.  http://www.espncricinfo.com/story/_...ng-ecb-alex-hales-axing-opens-world-cup-worms

Click to expand...

personal matter until it breaches your employment contract, its not as if he hasnt failed one before lol


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Recreational drugs are still  on the banned list as Alex Hales well knows.

There are also some questions over the possibility of some "recreational"  drugs  having  an element of "performance enhancement ".

Whatever, you would hope that in light of his previous problems Hales might have shown better judgement. 

For me this one is not an issue with which to bash the ECB but rather one to again  question some of the current generation of players.
		
Click to expand...

well it wouldnt be one to bash the ECB if they hadnt tried to brush it under the carpet, then when it was leaked by the Guardian journo, they changed their position from the previous week

if they just applied their rules consistently there wouldnt be half the issues there are


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			well it wouldnt be one to bash the ECB if they hadnt tried to brush it under the carpet, then when it was leaked by the Guardian journo, they changed their position from the previous week

if they just applied their rules consistently there wouldnt be half the issues there are
		
Click to expand...

And if the players behaved like adults there would be even fewer issues.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 30, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Recreational drugs are still  on the banned list as Alex Hales well knows.

There are also some questions over the possibility of some "recreational"  drugs  having  an element of "performance enhancement ".

Whatever, you would hope that in light of his previous problems Hales might have shown better judgement.

For me this one is not an issue with which to bash the ECB but rather one to again  question some of the current generation of players.
		
Click to expand...

The ECB bashing comes from their double standards of punishment. Their regs decree a 21 day ban for a second offence which appeared to be applied until the matter became public when a different course of action was taken. The criticism of the ECB is for their two stage actions (one only used once Hales' actions became common knowledge) rather than them actually doing something. As for the regs and whether they are appropriate, well that's a different discussion.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 30, 2019)

Tongo said:



			The ECB bashing comes from their double standards of punishment. Their regs decree a 21 day ban for a second offence which appeared to be applied until the matter became public when a different course of action was taken. The criticism of the ECB is for their two stage actions (one only used once Hales' actions became common knowledge) rather than them actually doing something. As for the regs and whether they are appropriate, well that's a different discussion.
		
Click to expand...

New man at the top is, perhaps, less tolerant of adolescent behaviour than his predecessor who had been responsible for the softer rules/penalties.


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2019)

Harry Brook looks like one for the future, seems to have plenty of time, decent balance and very quick hands, be interesting to see how he and a few others from the U19 squad develop


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 2, 2019)

Duckworth/Lewis method.

Quickie as % wise it does not seem correct.

Yesterdayâ€™s 1 day game: Northants 351 from 50 overs. Yorkshire 175/5 from 24.4. Yorkshire win by 5 wickets.

However Yorkshire are just less than half the total required and used ALMOST half the overs. They have their 5 â€˜worst batsmenâ€™ to come in so the result does not seem logical.

Anybody care to comment?


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Duckworth/Lewis method.

Quickie as % wise it does not seem correct.

Yesterdayâ€™s 1 day game: Northants 351 from 50 overs. Yorkshire 175/5 from 24.4. Yorkshire win by 5 wickets.

However Yorkshire are just less than half the total required and used ALMOST half the overs. They have their 5 â€˜worst batsmenâ€™ to come in so the result does not seem logical.

Anybody care to comment?
		
Click to expand...

Its done on resources remaining and what is expected from those resources based on the game to date. It used to be pretty poor (and massively favour the chasing side) its a lot lot better these days


The game from yesterday is not as clear as just those numbers. Yorkshire were 128/1 off 20.5 overs when it rained at which stage they were a couple of runs ahead on DLS. When it finally stopped raining there was time for only 4.1 more overs and DLS set them a target of an additional 47 off those 25 balls, which for me favoured them slightly compared to if the game had run its full duration

As T20 influences games more and more, short chases at the end are more likely to be successful than they were before and expect the next time DLS is updated it will be adjusted further to take this into account


FWIW the betting had Yorks winning approx 55% before the rain came and about 65% when they resumed


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

There's almost certainly an award available to the first person who can explain the logic of Duckworth Lewis!

In particular if the calculation comes in early  in the second innings of the match. 

A target is set but the side batting second can still lose 9 wickets whereas the side batting first has had to be a little more defensive.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			There's almost certainly an award available to the first person who can explain the logic of Duckworth Lewis!

In particular if the calculation comes in early  in the second innings of the match. 

A target is set but the side batting second can still lose 9 wickets whereas the side batting first has had to be a little more defensive.
		
Click to expand...

In a nutshell its a statistical calculation based on previous matches, the situation in the current match, the resources (overs and wickets) remaining available to the batting side to present a new target for a shortened amount of overs that gives the 2 sides the same chance of winning that they did before it rained (thats assuming they restart after the rain and overs are reduced)


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			Its done on resources remaining and what is expected from those resources based on the game to date. It used to be pretty poor (and massively favour the chasing side) its a lot lot better these days


The game from yesterday is not as clear as just those numbers. Yorkshire were 128/1 off 20.5 overs when it rained at which stage they were a couple of runs ahead on DLS. When it finally stopped raining there was time for only 4.1 more overs and DLS set them a target of an additional 47 off those 25 balls, which for me favoured them slightly compared to if the game had run its full duration

As T20 influences games more and more, short chases at the end are more likely to be successful than they were before and expect the next time DLS is updated it will be adjusted further to take this into account


FWIW the betting had Yorks winning approx 55% before the rain came and about 65% when they resumed
		
Click to expand...

Cheers F. Nearly added your name when I did the original post. Highly knowledgeable response


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			In a nutshell its a statistical calculation based on previous matches, the situation in the current match, the resources (overs and wickets) remaining available to the batting side to present a new target for a shortened amount of overs that gives the 2 sides the same chance of winning that they did before it rained (thats assuming they restart after the rain and overs are reduced)
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate that but I never have felt that the calculation is fair when one side has batted through and then during the interval or early in their innings the second side is presented with a revised target but no restriction upon the number of wickets they may lose. 

More relevant now that sides in general tend to bat deeper.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I appreciate that but I never have felt that the calculation is fair when one side has batted through and then during the interval or early in their innings the second side is presented with a revised target but no restriction upon the number of wickets they may lose. 

More relevant now that sides in general tend to bat deeper.
		
Click to expand...


if they didnt take that into account the targets set would be an awful lot lower, it has a bad perception but its rarely far off being fair these days, works pretty well in most scenarios (certainly better than its predecessor!)


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

some game at the Rose Bowl today, nearly went too. Sussex were 103/5 chasing 356, Wiese and Brown then put on 230! Brown out with 20 needed off 3


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			some game at the Rose Bowl today, nearly went too. Sussex were 103/5 chasing 356, Wiese and Brown then put on 230! Brown out with 20 needed off 3
		
Click to expand...

and they get bowled out in the last over 8 short lol


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

Wow even for the ECB this takes the biscuit, not happy with killing the domestic 50 over comp next year, theyve decided to try and ensure no one watches this years final by scheduling an England v Australia WC warm up game the same day, both on sky!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			if they didnt take that into account the targets set would be an awful lot lower, it has a bad perception but its rarely far off being fair these days, works pretty well in most scenarios (certainly better than its predecessor!)
		
Click to expand...

If we look at the comparative run rates of T20 and the 50 overs game it does seem that 190 for 9 is easier to get in say 25 overs than 325 for 9 in 50.

The algorithm used does not appear to fully factor the depth of batting these days.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			If we look at the comparative run rates of T20 and the 50 overs game it does seem that 190 for 9 is easier to get in say 25 overs than 325 for 9 in 50.

The algorithm used does not appear to fully factor the depth of batting these days.
		
Click to expand...

yep its almost a year since it was updated, another iteration cant be far away. doesnt help they try and hide the program and algorithm rather than making them publicly available


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			yep its almost a year since it was updated, another iteration cant be far away. doesnt help they try and hide the program and algorithm rather than making them publicly available
		
Click to expand...

I suppose I must just accept that  there never will be a perfect system that can cater for all the vagaries of the game.


----------



## Tongo (May 2, 2019)

Another day, another farce from the ECB circus:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/48136883


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Another day, another farce from the ECB circus:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/48136883

Click to expand...

Not surprised to read that he doesn't exactly seem to enjoy whole hearted support from the rest of the squad.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Not surprised to read that he doesn't exactly seem to enjoy whole hearted support from the rest of the squad.
		
Click to expand...

shame the captain couldnt use his own words rather than those he was fed, pretty sure those words are pretty similar to a few years ago by the ECB!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			Wow even for the ECB this takes the biscuit, not happy with killing the domestic 50 over comp next year, theyve decided to try and ensure no one watches this years final by scheduling an England v Australia WC warm up game the same day, both on sky!
		
Click to expand...

Farcical especially given the post from Tongo. The ECB makes FIFA look like an upfront, honest and cohesive unit. Why do they seem hell bent in killing the 50 over domestic game and what will be their excuse when it comes to England failures in that format with no players getting experience and learning their craft at county level


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

weve not even got onto the timing of them blacklisting Clarke and Kohler Cadmore when theyre taking flack lol


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			weve not even got onto the timing of them blacklisting Clarke and Kohler Cadmore when theyre taking flack lol
		
Click to expand...

I have no time for the ECB but there's one common denominator in the Hales and Clarke/Koehler cases.

Disgracefully immature and reprehensible behaviour by spoilt young men.

If the players just grew up there would be a lot less for the ECB to mess up.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I have no time for the ECB but there's one common denominator in the Hales and Clarke/Koehler cases.

Disgracefully immature and reprehensible behaviour by spoilt young men.

If the players just grew up there would be a lot less for the ECB to mess up.
		
Click to expand...

couldnt agree more with the first part, or less with the second

if the ECB had such a problem then they shouldve done it in January not today when theyre taking it from all angles. time and time again they try and brush stuff under a carpet then over react when it inevitably becomes public knowledge, they are utterly spineless and refuse to implement their own rules until they get pressured to do so by facts becoming public. this on the day where theyve admitted they only banned hales because it became public lol


----------



## Tongo (May 3, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Not surprised to read that he doesn't exactly seem to enjoy whole hearted support from the rest of the squad.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed but to admit that he still would have been part of the WC plans if it all hadnt become public is farcicle.


----------



## Tongo (May 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			shame the captain couldnt use his own words rather than those he was fed, pretty sure those words are pretty similar to a few years ago by the ECB!
		
Click to expand...

I find Morgan rather irritating and, at times, an ECB mouthpiece. Dont believe this sanctimonious view from the dressing room either, especially as Stokes is part of it after that debacle.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 3, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Indeed but to admit that he still would have been part of the WC plans if it all hadnt become public is farcicle.
		
Click to expand...

The inference I drew from that was that the rest of the squad appeared to be making the decision. 

Seems like the ECB couldn't impose sanctions due to confidentiality clauses but once the Guardian lifted the lid the squad and coaches took the decision for them.

As Giles said the current system for dealing with these issues need reviewing otherwise the tail will continue to wag the dog.


----------



## Mudball (May 3, 2019)

Eng making a meal against the Irish.  I hope Eng lose this one.. would be a good wake up call. 

The Irish are pretty good in the field. You wonder how good they would be if they shed a few pounds.


----------



## Tongo (May 3, 2019)

Disappointed for Ireland. Would have been another in the eye for the ICC and their ridiculous 10 team World Cup. Impressive start from Josh Little. The Irish need a few young players to take over from their golden generation.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 6, 2019)

OK Fundy another question.

Lanci qualified for 1 day cup Semi Final, which I am pleased about,  but they have a worse run rate than Durham but have won more matches. When I read the Rules earlier it said run rate took precedence.

Kindly clarify.

Thanks


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2019)

Number of wins takes precedence. From the playing conditions:

16.11.4 The tie-breakers for teams finishing on equal points will
be:
16.11.4.1 Most wins in Group matches
16.11.4.2 If still equal, the team with the higher net run
rate in the Group Matches will be placed in the
higher position (see below).
16.11.4.3 If still equal, the teams will be ordered
according to which team achieved the most
points in the matches played between them.
16.11.4.4 In the event that teams cannot be separated by
16.11.4.1 to 16.11.4.3 above, this will be done
by drawing lots.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 6, 2019)

Funday!

This is from The cricketer:

In the event two or more sides finish on the same number of points in the group phase, net run-rate across the competition will determine who finishes higher.

However I am happy as I read the above and thought Lanci would not qualify so very happy.

BTW

I have entered you on Mastermind for Cricket in the next series!

Many thanks


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Funday!

This is from The cricketer:

In the event two or more sides finish on the same number of points in the group phase, net run-rate across the competition will determine who finishes higher.

However I am happy as I read the above and thought Lanci would not qualify so very happy.

BTW

I have entered you on Mastermind for Cricket in the next series!

Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

well the cricketer is talking garbage lol

the quote above is from the playing regulations on the ECB website, even they arent bad enough to not know their own rules lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

On a disappointing day football wise the Mighty Somerset win to go back to Lords for the RLC final - Tom Banton just getting better and better , another player who will prob be ignored by England


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			On a disappointing day football wise the Mighty Somerset win to go back to Lords for the RLC final - Tom Banton just getting better and better , another player who will prob be ignored by England
		
Click to expand...

Think hes on the radar, but theres plenty in front of him still for now. Looking like Hants in the final the way Vince is going currently.  Mahmood at Lancashire going to be talked about pretty soon the way hes going lately too, decent repeatable action and nibbles it about at decent pace


----------



## Karl102 (May 12, 2019)

How can Vince be released from England to play 1 game, but Buttler canâ€™t.... bitter I know, been at the ipl and all that as well... but still


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			Think hes on the radar, but theres plenty in front of him still for now. Looking like Hants in the final the way Vince is going currently.  Mahmood at Lancashire going to be talked about pretty soon the way hes going lately too, decent repeatable action and nibbles it about at decent pace
		
Click to expand...

well thats jinxed Vince good and proper haha


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			How can Vince be released from England to play 1 game, but Buttler canâ€™t.... bitter I know, been at the ipl and all that as well... but still
		
Click to expand...

because Buttler played yesterday and Vince didnt I assume the answer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			Think hes on the radar, but theres plenty in front of him still for now. Looking like Hants in the final the way Vince is going currently.  Mahmood at Lancashire going to be talked about pretty soon the way hes going lately too, decent repeatable action and nibbles it about at decent pace
		
Click to expand...


They have had Lancashire on live both days ðŸ˜¡ but Mahmoud does look very good , him and Archer could be a lethal combination 

And you just did one on Vince ðŸ˜€ 

Hope he keeps his form up though


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have had Lancashire on live both days ðŸ˜¡ but Mahmoud does look very good , him and Archer could be a lethal combination 

And you just did one on Vince ðŸ˜€ 

Hope he keeps his form up though
		
Click to expand...


Lancs live on tv every day that surrey arent, surely not lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			Lancs live on tv every day that surrey arent, surely not lol
		
Click to expand...

Only because Yorkshire are not playing ðŸ˜‚



Karl102 said:



			How can Vince be released from England to play 1 game, but Buttler canâ€™t.... bitter I know, been at the ipl and all that as well... but still
		
Click to expand...


I think because Vince didnâ€™t play yesterday.


----------



## Mudball (May 12, 2019)

Did anyone watch the IPL final... what an end to the season.. came down to the last ball and Malinga takes a wicket off the last ball..  phew ..


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Did anyone watch the IPL final... what an end to the season.. came down to the last ball and Malinga takes a wicket off the last ball..  phew ..
		
Click to expand...


I had it on a 2nd screen for bits, nicely contrived last ball finish  They werent too keen to show the replay of the final ball either were they.....


----------



## Mudball (May 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			I had it on a 2nd screen for bits, nicely contrived last ball finish  *They werent too keen to show the replay of the final ball either were they*.....
		
Click to expand...

They showed it later..   it was crashing into leg stump.   Even if it had not, CSK did not have any reviews left (because, some one ate it up on frivolus review earlier).  From what i am being told the bets were on CSK to win.. so surprised at the result.


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2019)

Well if the Pak series is anything to go by then were going to be seeing a lot of very flat decks for the WC, with a ball that barely has any seam on it. 300 not gonna be close to enough in most games if thats the case  ODIs fast going the T20 route of no balance between bat and ball sadly


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2019)

360 gonna be about 50 short of whats needed lol cant remember a single ball deviating off straight, who'd be a bowler in the modern era lol


----------



## Tongo (May 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			Well if the Pak series is anything to go by then were going to be seeing a lot of very flat decks for the WC, with a ball that barely has any seam on it. 300 not gonna be close to enough in most games if thats the case  ODIs fast going the T20 route of no balance between bat and ball sadly
		
Click to expand...

I have to say i'm very lukewarm about the World Cup. A passing interest at best.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			360 gonna be about 50 short of whats needed lol cant remember a single ball deviating off straight, who'd be a bowler in the modern era lol
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not going to be a very good balance at this rate is it. Watched some highlights of previous WC where scores of 250 were very competitive but not now. But this is what it seems gets the crowds in ?


----------



## Fade and Die (May 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not going to be a very good balance at this rate is it. Watched some highlights of previous WC where scores of 250 were very competitive but not now. *But this is what it seems gets the crowds in ?*

Click to expand...


Surely 230 v 231 with 18 wickets falling is better than this snore fest? Iâ€™ve always found wickets falling far more exciting than easy runs on a dead track. 
Donâ€™t know if there are any instructions given to the groundsman to produce this type of pitch but it really doesnâ€™t produce a decent match.


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2019)

lol Bairstow gets 120 off 80 balls with a wagon wheel a 3rd team club cricketer would be embarrassed by, chops one on to his stumps trying to hack through midwicket again before trying to level his own stumps and missing

welcome to 2019 version of cricket where this is lauded as an amazing stunning innings


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2019)

Totally agree with the comments. ODI cricket has become an extended 20-20 slog fest and no balance between bat and ball anymore. Where is the art in a bowler developing variations and learning to bowl to a field when every batsman simply comes in swing their arms almost from ball one. Also, where is the craft of batting against good ODI bowling and having to nudge and nurdle to keep the scoreboard ticking over to give a total to bowl at. No wonder more and more games these days are either 350+ or all out for 120 and not much inbetween. With test cricket and the county format being allowed to decay and die what future does the game have and are crowds really going to want slog fests


----------



## Junior (May 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			lol Bairstow gets 120 off 80 balls with a wagon wheel a 3rd team club cricketer would be embarrassed by, chops one on to his stumps trying to hack through midwicket again before trying to level his own stumps and missing

welcome to 2019 version of cricket where this is lauded as an amazing stunning innings
		
Click to expand...

Exactly......imagine Viv Richards playing in this modern era, he'd be unstoppable lol


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 15, 2019)

The best ever World Cup game was the very first one in 1975, England v India at Lords.  England made 334 in 60 overs which at the time was a massive score.  India made no attempt to even chase the score and Sunil Gavaskar batted the entire 60 overs for 36 not out.  They finished something like 134 for 3.


----------



## Tongo (May 20, 2019)

Watched Hampshire play Notts on the Isle of Wight today. First time first-class cricket has been played over there in 57 years. Lovely ground at Newclose and a decent first day crowd too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2019)

So England picked Archer and Dawson over Denly and Willey

Eoin Morgan (capt, Middlesex), Moeen Ali (Worcestershire), Jofra Archer (Sussex), Jonny Bairstow (wk, Yorkshire), Jos Buttler (wk, Lancashire), Tom Curran (Surrey), Liam Dawson (Hampshire), Liam Plunkett (Surrey), Adil Rashid (Yorkshire), Joe Root (Yorkshire), Jason Roy (Surrey), Ben Stokes (Durham), James Vince (Hampshire), Chris Woakes (Warwickshire), Mark Wood (Durham).

Still find it a bit weird that Somerset one of the better OD sides have zero players - Gregory for me is better than both Plunkett and Curran - but it was a closed shop this year unless you were Archer


----------



## Dan2501 (May 21, 2019)

Happy with the squad personally, think the selectors have done a great job and we've got a great chance of winning. Excited for the WC!


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2019)

Looks like theyâ€™ve got it spot on to me. Canâ€™t wait for the tournament to start.


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2019)

Squad about as good as couldve expected, think they may miss having a left arm seam option though

Dawson over Denly clearly the right choice albeit hard to explain why Denly has been the one in the squad recently instead


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2019)

Squad looks decent enough. Not sure about this closed shop stuff. I think they've picked the best they can and I just hope they can deliver under pressure


----------



## Dan2501 (May 21, 2019)

Only thing I'm not sure about is the retro WC Kit they've gone for. Prefer the darker blue kit personally. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130767206286077952


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2019)

Would have preferred Gregory over Plunkett. Don't think Plunkett is looking that good this season, yet. Willey and Denlly out I agree with. I thought Willey was poor in the recent games, but to be fair to Denly, I don't think he got much game time.

On balance, I'd say its a cracking squad though. Looking forward to the WC.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Only thing I'm not sure about is the retro WC Kit they've gone for. Prefer the darker blue kit personally.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130767206286077952

Click to expand...

Very similar to the 92 version. I quite like it


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Would have preferred Gregory over Plunkett. Don't think Plunkett is looking that good this season, yet. Willey and Denlly out I agree with. I thought Willey was poor in the recent games, but to be fair to Denly, I don't think he got much game time.

On balance, I'd say its a cracking squad though. Looking forward to the WC.
		
Click to expand...

Problem with Denly is they picked a top order batsman as a spinner who could bat, no disrespect to Denly but theres a lot better options than him for that role, as proved by the fact that the skipper wasnt comfy bowling him against a pretty ordinary Pakistan batting line up and he was then expected to bat in a role hes not used to. Was a typical poor piece of England selection picking a bowler based on his batting ability and performances in a different format to the one needed, thankfully been rectified but surely Dawson couldve done with some game time in the Pak series


----------



## Mudball (May 21, 2019)

On paper a good side.. will have to see how they stay mentally focused inside the ropes


----------



## Paperboy (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Still find it a bit weird that Somerset one of the better OD sides have zero players - Gregory for me is better than both Plunkett and Curran - but it was a closed shop this year unless you were Archer
		
Click to expand...

At least your have all your best players available for Saturday, Hampshire will have lost two of our best.
Now to find somewhere to watch it in Munich ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			At least your have all your best players available for Saturday, Hampshire will have lost two of our best.
Now to find somewhere to watch it in Munich ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

Yep itâ€™s really poor - in fact a disgrace that England arranged a warm up game on the same day as the RLC final - I did wonder if they would release Vince and Dawson for the day and they arenâ€™t expected to be in the line up for the WC when it starts. 

And in other news Somerset win again in the county Champs - Iâ€™m trying not to get carried away too early , Iâ€™m sure something is going to happen to ensure we donâ€™t win


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And in other news Somerset win again in the county Champs - Iâ€™m trying not to get carried away too early , Iâ€™m sure something is going to happen to ensure we donâ€™t win
		
Click to expand...


Surrey


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep itâ€™s really poor - in fact a disgrace that England arranged a warm up game on the same day as the RLC final - I did wonder if they would release Vince and Dawson for the day and they arenâ€™t expected to be in the line up for the WC when it starts. 

And in other news Somerset win again in the county Champs - Iâ€™m trying not to get carried away too early , Iâ€™m sure something is going to happen to ensure we donâ€™t win
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure theyre not actually allowed to release players to play in other comps once declared in the squad under ICC rules. Massive advantage for an in form Somerset

That the ECB arranged a friendly, against Australia of all teams, for the same day, shows the utter contempt they have for the county game and those who currently support county cricket. Hope they'll be really happy with their new audience for the hundred having alienated huge chunks of their existing one!!!


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2019)

Cracking pitch at Lords with a bit in it for everyone, sadly Hants have looked like a modern cricket team and hence utterly clueless as soon as the ball has moved off the straight and self destructed against a decent Somerset attack. Hard to see how the cider boys dont cruise home from here


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2019)

Seems India failed their test after Kohli chose to bat on a greener one too lol


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2019)

Banton, the Somerset opener looks like a quality bat! He just hit a glorious cover drive that reminded me of KP (minus the stinking attitude)


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Banton, the Somerset opener looks like a quality bat! He just hit a glorious cover drive that reminded me of KP (minus the stinking attitude)
		
Click to expand...

yeah looked good whenever Ive seen him, definitely something about him (cue Phil telling us he'll have to move counties to get international recognition  )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2019)

Yessssssssssssssssss. ðŸ¾ðŸ¾ðŸ¾ðŸ¾ðŸ¾

We Are Somerset ðŸ¾ðŸ¾ðŸ¾ðŸ¾ðŸ¾ðŸ¾

So happy to finally get over the line - what a quality performance from the Cidermen 

ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—



fundy said:



			yeah looked good whenever Ive seen him, definitely something about him (cue Phil telling us he'll have to move counties to get international recognition  )
		
Click to expand...

He is superb - and thankfully whilst he should be part of the England set up soon enough he will be ignored just like Hildreath 

Feel a bit sorry for Hampshire not having Vince and Dawson .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Banton, the Somerset opener looks like a quality bat! He just hit a glorious cover drive that reminded me of KP (minus the stinking attitude)
		
Click to expand...

He has such great timing and has very strong wrists , he certainly does look like KP in the way he flicks those wrists and with such a straight back - quality behind the stumps as well. Got a very bright future.


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has such great timing and has very strong wrists , he certainly does look like KP in the way he flicks those wrists and with such a straight back - quality behind the stumps as well. Got a very bright future.
		
Click to expand...

Had no idea he was a keeper! 
Doubt heâ€™ll get a look in with England which is a massive shame.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2019)

Last one day final at Lords so well done to Somerset. See the old enemy inflicted an ODI defeat on England. Perhaps a sign of things to come and the hype has been overblown by the press (surely not)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Had no idea he was a keeper!
Doubt heâ€™ll get a look in with England which is a massive shame.
		
Click to expand...

Not a shame for us ðŸ˜‰ but big shame for him when his talent means he should be in the England team - will be interesting to see how he gets on in FC County games will prob end up replacing Tres.


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not a shame for us ðŸ˜‰ but big shame for him when his talent means he should be in the England team - will be interesting to see how he gets on in FC County games will prob end up replacing Tres.
		
Click to expand...

loved his interview after the game, was clearly overjoyed, admitting to being nervous but having spoken to Tres who'd told him to back his ability and bat like he does in every game. He then pied the rest of the interview with Knight off to go and celebrate with the team


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			loved his interview after the game, was clearly overjoyed, admitting to being nervous but having spoken to Tres who'd told him to back his ability and bat like he does in every game. He then pied the rest of the interview with Knight off to go and celebrate with the team 

Click to expand...

Tres was talking about him last year and said to Ward that this season a lad from Somerset will burst through in OD at first but will be a Test player - canâ€™t have a better mentor than Bangers , a good future ahead for him and a good number of those players - pretty young team and some more to come as well


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2019)

On all accounts Trego is currently in the Lords Tavern, still in full kit, medal round his neck, beering it up with the Somerset fans. Legend!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			On all accounts Trego is currently in the Lords Tavern, still in full kit, medal round his neck, beering it up with the Somerset fans. Legend!
		
Click to expand...

Will be smashing the Thatchers down - proper cider boy from Weston - remember him smashing it all over the place as a 13 year old at Weston when I was there


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will be smashing the Thatchers down - proper cider boy from Weston - remember him smashing it all over the place as a 13 year old at Weston when I was there
		
Click to expand...

yeah "beering" in the loosest possible sense


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2019)

Injury worries today aside from Morgan's fractured finger. Wood has hurt a foot and awaiting a scan, Dawson has split the skin on a finger and didn't bat as a result and Woakes' knee a concern https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/48408372


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132579553384312833

ðŸ¾ðŸ¾ðŸ¾ðŸ¾


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2019)

Good article from the cricketer

https://www.thecricketer.com/Topics...finals_goodbye_lords_leaves_bitter_taste.html


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Good article from the cricketer

https://www.thecricketer.com/Topics...finals_goodbye_lords_leaves_bitter_taste.html

Click to expand...

Excellent article - i didnâ€™t realise it was the last final at Lords ! I think also next year in the RLC itâ€™s going to be young kids and second string players in it because the main players will be playing the 100


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent article - i didnâ€™t realise it was the last final at Lords ! I think also next year in the RLC itâ€™s going to be young kids and second string players in it because the main players will be playing the 100
		
Click to expand...

sadly all of that is true


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			sadly all of that is true
		
Click to expand...

Really sad news - I expect it wonâ€™t be long before the â€œselected â€œ players are no longer attached to any county as well and become fully England players. To downgrade the one and only county One Day Comp is a disgrace but itâ€™s no surprise when they are trying to gain more money from this 100 game - I hope that falls flat but unfortunately there will be enough people wanting to get smashed watching cricket to make it financially viable


----------



## TheDiablo (May 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really sad news - I expect it wonâ€™t be long before the â€œselected â€œ players are no longer attached to any county as well and become fully England players. To downgrade the one and only county One Day Comp is a disgrace but itâ€™s no surprise when they are trying to gain more money from this 100 game - I hope that falls flat but unfortunately there will be enough people wanting to get smashed watching cricket to make it financially viable
		
Click to expand...

We will crash out of the next 50 over world cup in 2023 or whenever, the same cretins at the ECB will hold an enquiry, reinstate the 50 over county game as it should be and take a bucket load of credit (and a tasty pay rise) if we then turn it around in the next cycle. 

Sport is full on governing bodies completely unfit to run, but outside of the obvious 2 in football I struggle to think of a worse one than the current ECB


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really sad news - I expect it wonâ€™t be long before the â€œselected â€œ players are no longer attached to any county as well and become fully England players. To downgrade the one and only county One Day Comp is a disgrace but itâ€™s no surprise when they are trying to gain more money from this 100 game - I hope that falls flat but unfortunately there will be enough people wanting to get smashed watching cricket to make it financially viable
		
Click to expand...

Basically they did for 40 over cricket, theyve screwed over 4 day county cricket, theyre currently screwing over 50 over cricket and then finally they are trying to screw over T20 cricket.

Ive been slagging off the ECB for years and years and they just get worse and worse as they continue to destroy the beautiful game whilst chasing money and trying to keep up with the Joneses. Been incompetent since the Stanford situation and just continue to compound it year after year. Give it 5 years theyll have rid the country of the sport the way theyre going


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			We will crash out of the next 50 over world cup in 2023 or whenever, the same cretins at the ECB will hold an enquiry, reinstate the 50 over county game as it should be and take a bucket load of credit (and a tasty pay rise) if we then turn it around in the next cycle.

Sport is full on governing bodies completely unfit to run, but outside of the obvious 2 in football I struggle to think of a worse one than the current ECB
		
Click to expand...

Similarly when we never see the Ashes urn for decades and lose every rubber away from home (and only scrape wins against the mediocre test nations) they'll look at the longer format as well to boost the test ethos. Basically as fundy points out the board aren't fit for purpose.


----------



## Mudball (May 26, 2019)

Looking fwd to Eng v afg warmup at the Oval tomorrow.. weather seems ok. If there is any turn in the pitch the Afghans will Hans the English boys their backside.  If on the other hand there is no turn, then the Afghans are in for a kicking. I know the Afghans from the IPL but no clue about their batting. 
In some ways the minnow games can be very interesting.. will need a pitcher of pimms though


----------



## Tongo (May 27, 2019)

Really pleased for Somerset. Always had a soft spot for them and its good that another non-TMG county has won some silverware.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 30, 2019)

Solid start for England after the early Bairstow wicket. Root has played some beautiful drives through cover and straight down the ground. Pitch looks good, England will be wanting 320+ I reckon.


----------



## Captainron (May 30, 2019)

Everyone bigging up the stokes catch there.

Thatâ€™s bog standard for the Hurling lads.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 30, 2019)

Well that's the catch of the tournament wrapped up on day 1. Exceptional from Stokes. England so good in the field.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2019)

That was a very clinical display , so much more to come from them as well. Thoughts SA did really well with the ball but some very strange shot choices from them with the bat

Quality from Stokes but Archers first spell was very impressive


----------



## Tongo (May 30, 2019)

I can see England, Australia and India qualifying for the semis at a canter. The real interest is who claims the other qualifying spot. Personally i think Bangladesh, Afghanistan and Sri Lanka will be fighting out for the bottom 3 spots so its down to WI, Pakistan, NZ and South Africa for that last spot. 

The real issue for England is how they cope with knock-out cricket. I do wonder whether India and Australia will prove more clinical when it really matters, when its all on the day in the semis and the final rather than when there's the safety net of another day and another game when England's inevitable bad day comes.


----------



## Mudball (May 30, 2019)

Good work today by Eng.. hopefully we get enuf points before the mandatory â€˜bad day in the officeâ€™ match where they get bowled out for 130 or so


----------



## Captainron (May 30, 2019)

We were so bad


----------



## jusme (May 30, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I can see England, Australia and India qualifying for the semis at a canter. The real interest is who claims the other qualifying spot. Personally i think Bangladesh, Afghanistan and Sri Lanka will be fighting out for the bottom 3 spots so its down to WI, Pakistan, NZ and South Africa for that last spot.

The real issue for England is how they cope with knock-out cricket. I do wonder whether India and Australia will prove more clinical when it really matters, when its all on the day in the semis and the final rather than when there's the safety net of another day and another game when England's inevitable bad day comes.
		
Click to expand...

Can't disagree, but to win anything you need a bit of luck. The final will be closely matched in ability and its down to the who performs best on the day and who gets the luck when needed


----------



## chrisd (May 30, 2019)

Captainron said:



			We were so bad
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish! You were worse than that ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 31, 2019)

The BBC going mental over Stokes' catch to try and hype their own limited coverage of the event.   Yes it was a good catch but there have been two even better in the past three days in the Toronto v Tampa Bay baseball series and the one that made the news on Monday when Jeremy Jeffress caught a 105 mph line drive coming straight back at him was just as good.  Ah well the vagaries of cricket v baseball.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The BBC going mental over Stokes' catch to try and hype their own limited coverage of the event.   Yes it was a good catch but there have been two even better in the past three days in the Toronto v Tampa Bay baseball series and the one that made the news on Monday when Jeremy Jeffress caught a 105 mph line drive coming straight back at him was just as good.  Ah well the vagaries of cricket v baseball.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/baseball/48454435

Which the BBC also highlighted - but then he did have a big glove to help him catch it

And itâ€™s not just the BBC going mental about the Stokes catch as itâ€™s all over Sky sports and will be all over the papers but thatâ€™s expected because itâ€™s the England team playing crickets main tournament as opposed to rounders thousands of miles away


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2019)

I don't see anything wrong with the BBC, Sky and the press making the most of an athletic catch like that especially in the context of a WC and as hosts. Good for the publicity of the event, good for the England camp and potentially good for ticket sales for other games in the hope of seeing something similar elsewhere. A good win, but harder days to come and feel we've a bad day still in there somewhere.


----------



## Mudball (May 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/baseball/48454435

Which the BBC also highlighted - but then he did have a big glove to help him catch it

And itâ€™s not just the BBC going mental about the Stokes catch as itâ€™s all over Sky sports and will be all over the papers but thatâ€™s expected because itâ€™s the England team playing crickets main tournament as opposed to rounders thousands of miles away
		
Click to expand...

That is an unbelieveable catch in baseball.  However i think i will rate Stokes ahead of JJ.   Take nothing away from JJ - but his catch was pure reflex and self preservation.  Stokes on the other hand had to make a leap for it.


----------



## patricks148 (May 31, 2019)

if only SA could play as well as they talked.... and there was a brain cell between the lot of them.

come on England


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 31, 2019)

Mudball said:



			That is an unbelieveable catch in baseball.  However i think i will rate Stokes ahead of JJ.   Take nothing away from JJ - but his catch was pure reflex and self preservation.  Stokes on the other hand had to make a leap for it.
		
Click to expand...

When I used to pitch, you would get one a year that would come right back at you.  I caught one right in front of my face by total instinct and then nearly shat myself when I realised what could have happened.   We used aluminium bats in the British League in those days.   Even the guy who hit it was pretty shaken up.  There is a clip on YouTube of Alex Cobb of the Rays getting hit in the head by a line drive a few years back.  The exit velocity has jumped dramatically the last few years in the game and someone will get seriously hurt one day just as an umpire if going to get nutted one day in cricket.  But's there nothing you can realistically do about it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			if only SA could play as well as they talked.... and there was a brain cell between the lot of them.

come on England

Click to expand...

Graeme Smith is just an arse he could be Australian.


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2019)

lets hope we see more decks like this one, pace and bounce and a little bit there for the bowlers, modern day batters exposed in a heartbeat lol


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Graeme Smith is just an arse he could be Australian.
		
Click to expand...

Thought he was by far the pick of the ex players commentating on TMS yesterday, talks a lot of sense, reads the game well and isnt massively pro his own team. Add to that I though Natalie Germanos was excellent, a massive improvement over many of the others in the box (Tuffers, Vaughan, Guha etc). Maybe it was just because we were beating them but found the pair of them a massive upgrade on their English counterparts in the main


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2019)

Get in, managed to bag a ticket from a mate for the SA game at Chester Le Street.
Should be a canny lash up as long as the game lasts longer than the current one ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (May 31, 2019)

Damn. Went out with Babar looking good and Pakistan scoring at a good rate, come back and they're bowled out for 105, very poor. WI were my outside pick for a top 4 spot before the tournament began, they're a dangerous side.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 31, 2019)

The Pakistan team obviously had money on a heavy loss today


----------



## Dan2501 (May 31, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Pakistan team obviously had money on a heavy loss today   

Click to expand...

Doesn't give Amir long to get his no balls in though  This should be over in no time with Gayle and Hope opening up.


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Damn. Went out with Babar looking good and Pakistan scoring at a good rate, come back and they're bowled out for 105, very poor. WI were my outside pick for a top 4 spot before the tournament began, they're a dangerous side.
		
Click to expand...

Pakistan are double rammel though, plus I always factor in theres the possibility of a betting scam when they lose badly.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 31, 2019)

Gayle's the most fun batsman to watch in world cricket, going to be a big miss when he retires, love watching him play.


----------



## Mudball (May 31, 2019)

WI will make it to the semis (esp if Gayle is injury free).   Their bowlers are firing but more importantly they play as a team with no pressure or expectation.   

BTW, having watched the IPL, I must say that the Sky broadcast is very tame affair in terms of technology,.  no spider cams, no segways, no analysis with heatmap/wagonwheels etc
 (of course no cheerleaders)


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2019)

Mudball said:



			WI will make it to the semis (esp if Gayle is injury free).   Their bowlers are firing but more importantly they play as a team with no pressure or expectation.   

BTW, having watched the IPL, I must say that the Sky broadcast is very tame affair in terms of technology,.  no spider cams, no segways, no analysis with heatmap/wagonwheels etc
 (of course no cheerleaders)
		
Click to expand...

apart from the comms its great isnt it  none of the overhyped bullshit that the IPL relies on, pointless irrelevant stats, the overcommercialisation of every part of the game (stokes catch yesterday wouldve won 17 sponsor prizes haha), the timeouts to ensure theyre following the script, 4hrs for 40 overs, yeah have to admit to missing all of that


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Gayle's the most fun batsman to watch in world cricket, going to be a big miss when he retires, love watching him play.
		
Click to expand...

im loving the way he is playing at the moment ,carting it all over the place ,looks like he might have a back problem though.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 31, 2019)

Pooran hits the ball so hard. WI winning this at a canter.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 31, 2019)

Went along today and despite the length it was good fun.  Great to see some good old fashioned pace bowling, they just seemed to scare the Pakistanis. The Pakistanis looked kids compared to the men of the Windies as it seemed they were all a foot shorter.  Great to see Gayle in the flesh, the man is a beast. He was obviously injured and it was either a boundary or nothing for most of his innings.


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Went along today and despite the length it was good fun.  Great to see some good old fashioned pace bowling, they just seemed to scare the Pakistanis. The Pakistanis looked kids compared to the men of the Windies as it seemed they were all a foot shorter.  Great to see Gayle in the flesh, the man is a beast. He was obviously injured and it was either a boundary or nothing for most of his innings.
		
Click to expand...


been like that for most of gayles career lol

hopefully theyll produce a similar fast bouncy one for WI v Aus there next week!


----------



## Don Barzini (May 31, 2019)

I see Langer is whingeing about the booing directed at Smith and Warner. 

The hypocrisy shown by the convicts is as breathtaking as always.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 2, 2019)

Got to admit Iâ€™m a bit confused by the World Cup fixture list. 

South Africa are currently playing their second WC game against Bangladesh, for whom itâ€™s their first. SA then play again on Wednesday in their third game, against India - for whom it will be their first.

Surely it should be India playing Bangladesh today so that everyoneâ€™s played one game, before the round of second games starts tomorrow. 

Just seems weird that India wait so long for their first game, while SA are onto their third. Anyone know if thereâ€™s a particular reason for this?!


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2019)

Don Barzini said:



			Got to admit Iâ€™m a bit confused by the World Cup fixture list. 

South Africa are currently playing their second WC game against Bangladesh, for whom itâ€™s their first. SA then play again on Wednesday in their third game, against India - for whom it will be their first.

Surely it should be India playing Bangladesh today so that everyoneâ€™s played one game, before the round of second games starts tomorrow. 

Just seems weird that India wait so long for their first game, while SA are onto their third. Anyone know if thereâ€™s a particular reason for this?!
		
Click to expand...


India and BCCI have far far too much influence basically, on all accounts they wanted 3 weeks between IPL final and their first game and somehow were allowed it (thats after the tournament was reduced to only 10 sides this time round to allow more games involving India)


----------



## Captainron (Jun 2, 2019)

I like the full round of games against all opponents for the World Cup. Much better format than 2 leagues 

Still not test cricket though is it


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			India and BCCI have far far too much influence basically, on all accounts they wanted 3 weeks between IPL final and their first game and somehow were allowed it (thats after the tournament was reduced to only 10 sides this time round to allow more games involving India)
		
Click to expand...

As with all sports these days, money dictates; and India is where that money now is in cricket.


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I like the full round of games against all opponents for the World Cup. Much better format than 2 leagues 

Still not test cricket though is it
		
Click to expand...

I guess youre not quite dead and buried if you lose your first 2 games in this format, but almost 

cracking game today, well played Banglas


----------



## Captainron (Jun 2, 2019)

We are the Tottenham of cricket. Good on paper but suck when it comes down to it. Useless


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2019)

Don Barzini said:



			Just seems weird that India wait so long for their first game, while SA are onto their third. Anyone know if thereâ€™s a particular reason for this?!
		
Click to expand...

It's so South Africa can lose all their games quickly and leave!!!

A poor performance yesterday against Bangladesh and even at 102-2 they should have been able to kick on but never really seemed to be able to get on top of the run rate and they were poor when bowling and fielding. This SA side is a long way from the WC sides of the past


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's so South Africa can lose all their games quickly and leave!!!

A poor performance yesterday against Bangladesh and even at 102-2 they should have been able to kick on but never really seemed to be able to get on top of the run rate and they were poor when bowling and fielding. This SA side is a long way from the WC sides of the past
		
Click to expand...

lol, i love the comment about them being "good on paper", Toilet paper maybe  wonder who the fav will between them and Afghanistan


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 3, 2019)

Are they good on paper? Batting line-up looks very thin without AB anchoring them and they look a bowler short without Steyn. KG is quality, Faf and Amla are decent but ageing, as is Tahir, and then De Kock and Miller have talent but rest of the team is very much in transition. Didn't think they'd make the top 4 and being proven right so far. Still thinking the top 4 will be England, India, Australia and West Indies.

Hoping we see Wood back for England today in place of Plunkett, think that makes for our strongest XI. Wood and Archer make for a serious scary pace attack on their own.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 3, 2019)

Good work by Bangladesh.   However this might just fire up the Springboks as they need to win nearly everything now. 

It should make a cracking game against India who seem to be hibernating and playing paintball. 
https://www.indiatoday.in/sports/cr...ohli-paintball-southampton-1539696-2019-05-31


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 3, 2019)

Nice. Plunkett out, Wood in as predicted. Wonder if they were tempted to keep Plunkett and drop Woakes and go all-out pace. Normally a very flat deck so need to bowl well and hope for some early movement and that it flattens out as the day goes on. Pakistan won't be relishing the prospect of facing up to Archer and Wood this morning.


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2019)

and were back to the flatter than flat wickets for the England game


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2019)

Turned into a cracking game, both sides plenty flawed in places and brilliant in others. Dont lose too many ODIS when 2 of your batters get tons! 

Good result for the tournament too, a resurgent Pakistan good to see

Morgan gonna be getting a rest sometime soon for Englands horrid overrate again


----------



## Piece (Jun 3, 2019)

England were sloppy today. Their fielding cost the game, particularly Roy, who looked like he had his mind on other matters.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2019)

So poor today and that should have been a target to get with a bit of concentration and application but we gave away far too many runs bu poor catching and fielding. Hopefully a wake up call


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 3, 2019)

Think the mistake was thinking they could bounce them out  like the WI had done.
Would have been better with either Curran or Plunkett bowling the middle overs.
Their batting would have come in handy too.


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Think the mistake was thinking they could bounce them out  like the WI had done.
Would have been better with either Curran or Plunkett bowling the middle overs.
Their batting would have come in handy too.
		
Click to expand...

in fairness wood was probably the pick of the bowlers, archer went the distance as did woakes early. the big worry for me of the bowlers at the moment would be rashids form

that said the fielding from ball 1 was the biggest disappointment skipper set the tone early and we looked flat for most of it


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So poor today and that should have been a target to get with a bit of concentration and application but we gave away far too many runs bu poor catching and fielding. Hopefully a wake up call
		
Click to expand...

think thats harsh on pakistan, thought their bowlers won them the game despite buttler and roots tons. no weak link and well marshalled by sarfaraz, tbh if they took their chances we wouldnt have got close


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2019)

Piece said:



			England were sloppy today. Their fielding cost the game, particularly Roy, who looked like he had his mind on other matters.
		
Click to expand...

 Not keen on that way of catching. Ball goes out of your vision just before it hits the hands. Much prefer Aussie way of catching with hands high, so you can use them to block the sun as well. At least Woakes can catch.

Great catch by Safraz off Stokes, that he didn't seem to get much credit for. Big deflection on cut shot.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 5, 2019)

Watched Ind v SA...  SA had a shocker to start with, but seems to have stabilised and finished well..  227 is a neither here nor there score.  Will make an interesting chase from india.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Watched Ind v SA...  SA had a shocker to start with, but seems to have stabilised and finished well..  227 is a neither here nor there score.  Will make an interesting chase from india.
		
Click to expand...

they need to reverse the batting order for the next game


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Watched Ind v SA...  SA had a shocker to start with, but seems to have stabilised and finished well..  227 is a neither here nor there score.  Will make an interesting chase from india.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I agree, think its 100 short personally and India will cruise the chase without ever having to go too hard

Bang started OK but a bit behind the rate and lost both openers now in the other game


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			Not sure I agree, think its 100 short personally and India will cruise the chase without ever having to go too hard

Bang started OK but a bit behind the rate and lost both openers now in the other game
		
Click to expand...

might be wrong watching the start to India inns here, new balls doing all sorts!


----------



## Mudball (Jun 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			might be wrong watching the start to India inns here, new balls doing all sorts!
		
Click to expand...

In thought India survived a scare there.. Rabada was excellent but SA is an ageing unit looking for new body parts. 

On the subject of new bodies, my village cricket wicket keeper is better than the Bangladesh keeper. Made a meal of the run out by forgetting the basics


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2019)

Bangla been so frustrating, could easily have won here without the stupid mistakes


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2019)

Mudball said:



			In thought India survived a scare there.. Rabada was excellent but SA is an ageing unit looking for new body parts. 

On the subject of new bodies, my village cricket wicket keeper is better than the Bangladesh keeper. Made a meal of the run out by forgetting the basics
		
Click to expand...

Rabada, like Bumrah was earlier was absolutely top class. Its great seeing just a little bit in it for the bowlers you start to see how good some of these guys are (and how ordinary some of the heavily lauded batsmen are) lets hope the balance between bat and ball remains


----------



## Mudball (Jun 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rabada, like Bumrah was earlier was absolutely top class. Its great seeing just a little bit in it for the bowlers you start to see how good some of these guys are (and how ordinary some of the heavily lauded batsmen are) lets hope the balance between bat and ball remains
		
Click to expand...

Bhoomra and Rabada pick of the fast bowlers so far in the WC, Archer (when he is on song) is close behind.  They do strike fear in the batsmans heart.  Styen was in the same category but wont be playing. Malinga found some old magic and can be letal but dont think he is dependable (like Bhumra)..   BTW, love the Windies bowlers this time - big and tall and not afraid of the bouncer - almost reminiscent of the Dangerous quads of the past.    This WC was supposed to be 400+ roll overs, but has not yet been all bat and no bowl.  

BTW, generally fielding standards seem to have fallen across teams. The number of catches that have been put down have been shocking.  Ofcourse these have been compensated by some spectacular catches by Stokes and De Kock (to get rid of Kohli today).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Surrey
		
Click to expand...

They best step up a little then ðŸ˜‰


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136597309465210880
Come on the Cidermen


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2019)

Now that was a better catch than Ben Chokes. Cottrell take a bow


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Now that was a better catch than Ben Chokes. Cottrell take a bow
		
Click to expand...

helluva catch that, even let him get away with a salute for that one


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2019)

when are S Africa playing Afghanistan?

i bet they can't wait, must be favourites to win.... Afghanistan that is


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			when are S Africa playing Afghanistan?

i bet they can't wait, must be favourites to win.... Afghanistan that is

Click to expand...

You're not wrong. Our team are a pretty much dads army. Given too many guys a last hurrah for services to SA Cricket.


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2019)

Captainron said:



			You're not wrong. Our team are a pretty much dads army. Given too many guys a last hurrah for services to SA Cricket. 

Click to expand...

apart from the one they wish they had


----------



## Don Barzini (Jun 6, 2019)

Amazing catch by Cottrell! 

Roll on much more of this sort of thing in the World Cup!


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2019)

utterly horrendous umpiring display today against the WI, Aussies pretty much been given anything theyve appealed for and theyve then been overturned on referral, thats without looking at the no ball that shouldve meant Gayles dismissal was a free hit ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			utterly horrendous umpiring display today against the WI, Aussies pretty much been given anything theyve appealed for and theyve then been overturned on referral, thats without looking at the no ball that shouldve meant Gayles dismissal was a free hit ball
		
Click to expand...

The Gayle dismissal and the previous delivery being a no ball was totally shambolic. That said, West Indies had the game there to win especially after the fast start and even deep into their innings


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2019)

I canâ€™t believe archer bowls that quickly off that run up and with such a compact easy action


----------



## Mudball (Jun 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			I canâ€™t believe archer bowls that quickly off that run up and with such a compact easy action
		
Click to expand...

Same with Bhumra .. it simply shows the standard coaching manual is not the only way to do it.  If Archer had come thru a county pathway, they would have neutered his action by now. 

Btw the Jofra delivery that clipped the bailes and went for a six was unbelievable


----------



## fundy (Jun 8, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Same with Bhumra .. it simply shows the standard coaching manual is not the only way to do it.  If Archer had come thru a county pathway, they would have neutered his action by now. 

Btw the Jofra delivery that clipped the bailes and went for a six was unbelievable
		
Click to expand...


The Jofra delivery reminds me of a Benefit game we played against Middlesex many years ago. We played on a pretty small ground, especially straight, but with a bouncy wicket and it turns out the Middlesex guys had had a bet amongst themselves about the first ball being 6 wides! The plan being a very very short bouncer that sailed over the keepers head and hopefully into the sightscreen. The reality was a super quick delivery that was just short of a length and did everything but decapitate a poor club cricket opening batsman who wasnt expecting much more than a gentle loosener as was usually the case in these sort of games! He finally found it funny after several beers later that night


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Same with Bhumra .. it simply shows the standard coaching manual is not the only way to do it.  If Archer had come thru a county pathway, they would have neutered his action by now. 

Btw the Jofra delivery that clipped the bailes and went for a six was unbelievable
		
Click to expand...

when I was coaching the kids at my old club one of the dads said I wasn't doing it like the manual showed. He didnâ€™t appreciate me telling him I donâ€™t give a toss what a book says, as his son had a natural ability with the bat and a book would ruin that


----------



## Mudball (Jun 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			when I was coaching the kids at my old club one of the dads said I wasn't doing it like the manual showed. He didnâ€™t appreciate me telling him I donâ€™t give a toss what a book says, as his son had a natural ability with the bat and a book would ruin that
		
Click to expand...

In his last match, my son was trying to play helicopter shots.  It was funny but he did not manage to connect a single one.  They also ended up losing the match.   His coach came around and said dont worry about it.. keep trying ...   Champion


----------



## Mudball (Jun 9, 2019)

Well the Indian batting machine will be feeling bad for scoring â€˜onlyâ€™ 352 today..  highest run chase for the Aussies in a WC coming up. If they decide to go for it then it will be great fun to watch. Watching for fireworks from Warner, Finch, Smith and Maxwell


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

time to bin off these zing bails!!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 9, 2019)

said it once and will say it again how does Bumra get away with that action????


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			said it once and will say it again how does Bumra get away with that action????
		
Click to expand...

Why?
What do you think is wrong with it?

Seems very similar to Mike Proctor with his open chest.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			said it once and will say it again how does Bumra get away with that action????
		
Click to expand...

Come on.. Canâ€™t see anything wrong with the action... arm very upright.. (or is he not allowed that as he is from the subcontinent ðŸ˜±) 

On another topic.. the zing nails have been a shocker in this tournament


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			said it once and will say it again how does Bumra get away with that action????
		
Click to expand...

Gets away with it because there is nothing wrong with it - Open chest , arm upright , certainly not throwing it


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

On another topic.. the zing nails have been a shocker in this tournament[/QUOTE]


the bails are bad too 

someone needs to have a chat with Big Davey Warner and explain to him how you go about chasing 350+, batted as if they were chasing 250 lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			On another topic.. the zing nails have been a shocker in this tournament
		
Click to expand...


the bails are bad too 

someone needs to have a chat with Big Davey Warner and explain to him how you go about chasing 350+, batted as if they were chasing 250 lol[/QUOTE]
But always good to see the Aussies come second. Could New Zealand go a little under the radar and win this?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 9, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Why?
What do you think is wrong with it?

Seems very similar to Mike Proctor with his open chest.
		
Click to expand...

how do you generate 90 MPH with 3 step run up?


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			the bails are bad too 

someone needs to have a chat with Big Davey Warner and explain to him how you go about chasing 350+, batted as if they were chasing 250 lol
		
Click to expand...

But always good to see the Aussies come second. Could New Zealand go a little under the radar and win this?[/QUOTE]

cant see it personally just dont have the depth of the top sides, feels like theyve been dark horses for the last 5+ WCs.

Boult is top class and they have a decent top order but other than that theyre lacking quality for me

that said if you make the final 4 its a 2 game shoot out, and anyone who gets there can then win it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			how do you generate 90 MPH with 3 step run up?
		
Click to expand...

quick arms and great technique - wrist perfect at release

https://www.news18.com/cricketnext/...alysis-what-makes-bumrah-so-good-1988923.html


*The foundation of Bumrahâ€™s excellence is the uniqueness of his bowling action. Despite a very short run up Bumrah generates extreme pace from an explosive action of whirring, hyperextending arms finishing with an atypical release point. Bumrah is known as being exceptionally difficult to read from the hand and this is because to right-handers the ball is delivered from an extremely wide position on the crease and to left-handers when bowling round the wicket from an extremely tight position on the crease.*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			But always good to see the Aussies come second. Could New Zealand go a little under the radar and win this?
		
Click to expand...

cant see it personally just dont have the depth of the top sides, feels like theyve been dark horses for the last 5+ WCs.

Boult is top class and they have a decent top order but other than that theyre lacking quality for me

that said if you make the final 4 its a 2 game shoot out, and anyone who gets there can then win it[/QUOTE]
Aside from Sri Lanka I guess NZ haven't played any of the main contenders (and even then not sure Sri Lanka can be considered contenders) so it'll be interesting to see how they get on when they do.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 9, 2019)

Went to the game today. Unbelievable atmosphere - basically a home game for India.


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			cant see it personally just dont have the depth of the top sides, feels like theyve been dark horses for the last 5+ WCs.

Boult is top class and they have a decent top order but other than that theyre lacking quality for me

that said if you make the final 4 its a 2 game shoot out, and anyone who gets there can then win it
		
Click to expand...

Aside from Sri Lanka I guess NZ haven't played any of the main contenders (and even then not sure Sri Lanka can be considered contenders) so it'll be interesting to see how they get on when they do.[/QUOTE]

a lot of the guys i know were backing SL to finish bottom, so wouldnt class them as contenders anymore sadly, team and board in disarray the last few years since they lost their big guns


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Aside from Sri Lanka I guess NZ haven't played any of the main contenders (and even then not sure Sri Lanka can be considered contenders) so it'll be interesting to see how they get on when they do.
		
Click to expand...

a lot of the guys i know were backing SL to finish bottom, so wouldnt class them as contenders anymore sadly, team and board in disarray the last few years since they lost their big guns[/QUOTE]
Definitely look a team in disarray and so short of confidence and lacking any big players to dig deep. I wonder what effect the poor weather will have as I can see the next few games being rained off and points shared. Weather looking slightly better for our game with West Indies on Friday


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			how do you generate 90 MPH with 3 step run up?
		
Click to expand...

In much the same way as Jofra Archer.

A quick straight arm and perfect wrist action. 

The run-up is only  ever part of the process.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 10, 2019)

I hadnâ€™t seen this one.. Kohli asking the Indian fans not to boo Smith.. that is a good gesture from someone who is seen as being arrogant 

 India's Virat Kohli praised for defending Steve Smith from crowds https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-48578388


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2019)

Mudball said:



			I hadnâ€™t seen this one.. Kohli asking the Indian fans not to boo Smith.. that is a good gesture from someone who is seen as being arrogant 

 India's Virat Kohli praised for defending Steve Smith from crowds https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-48578388

Click to expand...


Easy bonus points, fits the lovely narrative its all the English fault! For some reason the fact that large chunks of the Indian crowd still booed Warner and Smith seems to have gone unreported too


----------



## Mudball (Jun 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			Easy bonus points, fits the lovely narrative its all the English fault! For some reason the fact that large chunks of the Indian crowd still booed Warner and Smith seems to have gone unreported too 

Click to expand...

Again as I mentioned, I hadnâ€™t seen it.. so canâ€™t comment.  

Smith and Warner are fooling themselves if they expect not to booed ..


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Again as I mentioned, I hadnâ€™t seen it.. so canâ€™t comment.  

Smith and Warner are fooling themselves if they expect not to booed ..
		
Click to expand...

the funny thing is the people talking about it most and keeping it as "current" news are the Aussie journalists, its like if they bang on about it enough it will excuse them and make the english crowds to be the bad guys. Because booing a cheat is worse than being a cheat lol

the double standards to how they would be behaving if it had been English sandpaper in Sydney during the ashes........................


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2019)

Cracking spell from Amir to peg back the Aussies who failed to convert a decent start, not sure this is your typical Taunton deck mind and will still be a very tricky chase


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			the funny thing is the people talking about it most and keeping it as "current" news are the Aussie journalists, its like if they bang on about it enough it will excuse them and make the english crowds to be the bad guys. Because booing a cheat is worse than being a cheat lol

the double standards to how they would be behaving if it had been English sandpaper in Sydney during the ashes........................
		
Click to expand...

Revisiting old ground but today's game brings it into perspective.

Amir, a young, naive kid at the time, was banned for 5 years for something that,  whilst completely wrong,  was not likely to affect the result of  a game.

Smith and Warner, two of the most experienced players in the world, were  involved in outright cheating to try and influence the result of a game and yet they were only banned for a year. 

And according to some their punishment was harsh!


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2019)

criticising the umpiring standards not allowed either it seems

https://m.timesofindia.com/sports/c...gWGAoabLwiR6d5CQrKbOKx08A9gTw0pNMDoLe40zzKwRg


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			criticising the umpiring standards not allowed either it seems

https://m.timesofindia.com/sports/c...gWGAoabLwiR6d5CQrKbOKx08A9gTw0pNMDoLe40zzKwRg

Click to expand...

What will the ICC do if the Final is not between India and Australia or England?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			What will the ICC do if the Final is not between India and Australia or England?
		
Click to expand...

Ask the BCCI for some help in a bit of fixing


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			What will the ICC do if the Final is not between India and Australia or England?
		
Click to expand...


pretty sure theyd like India to have the easier option of the Aussies in the final 

Pakistan blown a cracking chance to win this game today, every time they got set they just gifted the Aussies another wicket, shame


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/a...d-Cup-watching.html?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## PieMan (Jun 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/a...d-Cup-watching.html?__twitter_impression=true

Click to expand...

I have no problem with it being on Sky....... especially as I have it!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

My 11 year old has been playing loads of cricket in school recently and watching it has made him keen to join our local club!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/a...d-Cup-watching.html?__twitter_impression=true

Click to expand...

Sorry Phil change the record. You've banged this drum to death with the golf especially the Open and now the cricket. It's business and if someone bids enough to win the rights thats it. I assume you have Sky so can watch it anyway so not sure you can really argue the point


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I have no problem with it being on Sky....... especially as I have it!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

My 11 year old has been playing loads of cricket in school recently and watching it has made him keen to join our local club!!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s great when kids watch sport and then want to go and play it - Wimbledon comes around and people used to find a way to have a game of tennis , same with cricket and the amount of people who got into multiple sports after watching Olympic Games is superb- I started playing hockey after watching it on telly. 

A lot of sports still have a wide audience using terrestrial telly but itâ€™s shame with the ones that are all under a subscription charge - many missing out and sport whilst getting millions into the coffers will lose participation


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s great when kids watch sport and then want to go and play it - Wimbledon comes around and people used to find a way to have a game of tennis , same with cricket and the amount of people who got into multiple sports after watching Olympic Games is superb- I started playing hockey after watching it on telly.

A lot of sports still have a wide audience using terrestrial telly but itâ€™s shame with the ones that are all under a subscription charge - many missing out and sport whilst getting millions into the coffers will lose participation
		
Click to expand...

Same old. There are loads of opportunities at junior levels for people to take up cricket and it has diddly to do with it being on terrestrial TV. School cricket and junior cricket already have programmes to get kids involved and it has nothing to do with TV. It's the same old argument and if terrestrial TV wanted to have TV rights pay the money. No matter how much you bleat about golf, cricket and any other sport, its up to the governing bodies to ensure youngsters get opportunities and that TV companies win the rights


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Revisiting old ground but today's game brings it into perspective.

Amir, a young, naive kid at the time, was banned for 5 years for something that,  whilst completely wrong,  was not likely to affect the result of  a game.

Smith and Warner, two of the most experienced players in the world, were  involved in outright cheating to try and influence the result of a game and yet they were only banned for a year. 

And according to some their punishment was harsh!
		
Click to expand...

Amir, Warner, smith and the other Aussie shouldâ€™ve been banned for life


----------



## Mudball (Jun 13, 2019)

Whatever happened to reserve days in tournaments.. whoever planned this WC should have known about the English weather and planned accordingly.  
Waste of time and money.. was looking forward to India - NZ at Trent Bridge.. would have been a cracker given the high scoring nature of TB.  
Bloody weather turning this into a swimming competition..  

Plenty of funny pics doing the rounds..


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2019)

When I played cricket and we got rained off we just used to get smashed in the club house bar - I imagine that wonâ€™t be happening at the World Cup!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			When I played cricket and we got rained off we just used to get smashed in the club house bar - I imagine that wonâ€™t be happening at the World Cup!
		
Click to expand...

England haven't been rained off yet, so Stokes hasn't had chance


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Whatever happened to reserve days in tournaments.. whoever planned this WC should have known about the English weather and planned accordingly.  
Waste of time and money.. was looking forward to India - NZ at Trent Bridge.. would have been a cracker given the high scoring nature of TB.  
Bloody weather turning this into a swimming competition..  

Plenty of funny pics doing the rounds..

View attachment 27549
View attachment 27550
View attachment 27551

Click to expand...

obviously going to get the wettest June on record for the CWC 

assume no reserve days due to the effective doubling of resources required, especially with the elongated group stages, we get them for the KO stages


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			When I played cricket and we got rained off we just used to get smashed in the club house bar - I imagine that wonâ€™t be happening at the World Cup!
		
Click to expand...

brings back some memories lol

we'll only have a few then head home at 4pm. go on then just one more round at 4am haha


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			brings back some memories lol

we'll only have a few then head home at 4pm. go on then just one more round at 4am haha
		
Click to expand...

We had many a lock in then we ended up sleeping in the club house. During   cricket week weâ€™d pitch tents on the outfield or sleep under the roll on pitch covers


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2019)

Quick guys did their job, biggest worry for England is how serious Roy and Morgan injuries are


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 14, 2019)

Looking forward to the Kevin Peterson documentary


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2019)

Big danger of the second half of the group stages being a damp squib with the final 4 all but known and a long wait for the semi finals


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

Cracking innings from Rohit this, only thing that can stop him seems to be a bit of Manchester rain and that may just slide past the outside edge too


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			Cracking innings from Rohit this, only thing that can stop him seems to be a bit of Manchester rain and that may just slide past the outside edge too
		
Click to expand...

Awful shot to throw away his wicket.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Awful shot to throw away his wicket.
		
Click to expand...

cant beat a good jinx post lol, almost Homeresque haha


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

so Kohlis walking when he doesnt hit it, trying to bank some for later in the tournament?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2019)

I know itâ€™s legal but Bumrahâ€™s action screams chuck.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I know itâ€™s legal but Bumrahâ€™s action screams chuck.
		
Click to expand...

Funny isnt it how we instantly think an "alternative" action is illegal, pretty sure when tested he was actually one of those whose arm straightened the least. Personally have become a massive fan of something different especially in an era where bowlers are being marginalised more and more

Ashwins probably the worst out there Ive seen for a while, amazed hes not been called the last couple of years


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			Funny isnt it how we instantly think an "alternative" action is illegal, pretty sure when tested he was actually one of those whose arm straightened the least. Personally have become a massive fan of something different especially in an era where bowlers are being marginalised more and more

Ashwins probably the worst out there Ive seen for a while, amazed hes not been called the last couple of years
		
Click to expand...

Ashwin will never be called as the BBCâ€™s have to much power.
Iâ€™m sure the powers that be amended the rules to allow more of a straightening of the arm so murali could carry on


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			Ashwin will never be called as the BBCâ€™s have to much power.
Iâ€™m sure the powers that be amended the rules to allow more of a straightening of the arm so murali could carry on
		
Click to expand...

Hard to argue, Harbhajan before Ashwin the precedent quite clear


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

Pakistan just not bothering to try and chase then it seems  4rpo isnt getting you anywhere chasing 337 lol


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2019)

Absolutely adore chinamen bowlers.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

Rumour is theyre planning to use this wicket again for England v Afghanistan on Tuesday. Rashid Khan might be a real handful if so!!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Absolutely adore chinamen bowlers.
		
Click to expand...

looks so awkward most of the time then you get an absolute gem like that one!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			looks so awkward most of the time then you get an absolute gem like that one!
		
Click to expand...

Was just watching old footage of Paul Adams - loved his action - and found this guy... wtf...


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Was just watching old footage of Paul Adams - loved his action - and found this guy... wtf...







Click to expand...

how on earth are you supposed to line that up lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Beauty to get rid of Babar and the collapse has followed. Pakistan all but dead and buried now.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2019)

I donâ€™t understand a mentality which includes not even trying to chase down a total.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2019)

Pakistan look shocking. Granted they were never in the running once they came back on but you reap what you sow in terms of chasing the total down. India are definitely coming into form and on what I've seen to date are favourites


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 17, 2019)

Perhaps now , the windies will get rid of Gayle. Been a passenger from the start.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Perhaps now , the windies will get rid of Gayle. Been a passenger from the start.
		
Click to expand...

Can't see it. Seen by many as a talisman but a duck today and a lack of runs overall should see him dropped but it would be a brave call


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 17, 2019)

That's Gayle's game. He doesn't really move his feet so is always going to be susceptible to the moving ball so is going to get out cheaply, however, when he comes off (which he does pretty regularly really - averaging 66 this year) he can absolutely destroy attacks. Not going to be dropped at this WC, as he shouldn't and he's retiring at the end of the WC anyway.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hetmyer is so destructive when he gets going.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2019)

So much can change in one over...


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2019)

Wow Cottrell. What a run out.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Wow Cottrell. What a run out.
		
Click to expand...

Harper-esque against Gooch many years ago


----------



## Piece (Jun 17, 2019)

Good game this. The Bangers are on course as the Windies look flat and hobbling around.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2019)

Shakib Al been all class again, compared to lets pretend to be injured Andre lol


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 17, 2019)

Havenâ€™t really seen it before but what a lovely little ground Taunton is


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Havenâ€™t really seen it before but what a lovely little ground Taunton is
		
Click to expand...

Its a cracking ground always has been  Folks used to take us down there for a few days each summer and we'd always take in a game


----------



## Piece (Jun 17, 2019)

Windies being slapped all round the park. Not much saluting from Shelly today ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2019)

Sounds like Roys injury may be worse than England want to admit, seems hes definitely going to miss a few games but may be worse than that. I see Morgan isnt ruling Hales out lol, wouldnt be like the ECB to backtrack would it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Havenâ€™t really seen it before but what a lovely little ground Taunton is
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s brilliant - always a great atmosphere there , proper local one and the fans are excellent, played a number of games there and loved it and had many a great afternoon evening there


----------



## Dando (Jun 17, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Havenâ€™t really seen it before but what a lovely little ground Taunton is
		
Click to expand...

Played there years ago and itâ€™s great if youâ€™re a batsman


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rumour is theyre planning to use this wicket again for England v Afghanistan on Tuesday. Rashid Khan might be a real handful if so!!!
		
Click to expand...

He's quality, I missed the 50/1 yesterday for him to be Top Afghan  Batsman, had a piece of the 30's thst was lingering about this morning


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2019)

Well Morgan doesnt seem to rate Rashid Khan lol, his back must be ok too


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2019)

Quality striking by Morgan. Afghans chasing lots of leather.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2019)

57 ball ton for Morgan. So good!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 18, 2019)

What a knock this is by Morgan. Can he get 1 more and make 102 from sixes?!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2019)

Ireland are batting really well today.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2019)

Ludicrous knock that. 17 sixes, most ever in an international innings. In his last 14 balls (one of them got him out), he scored 47 runs. What an innings.


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2019)

top stuff Rashid Khan, ton up in the 9th over 

Edit: Mick Lewis distraught he didnt bowl a 10th


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 18, 2019)

Last time Afghanistan got wiped out like this was when the Russians invaded in 1979/80.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2019)

Most sixes in an International innings from Eoin Morgan.
Most sixes in an International innings from England.
Most runs conceded by a bowler in the World Cup from Rashid Khan.

Not bad.


----------



## IanM (Jun 18, 2019)

ok, no messing about.  Good stuff!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Most sixes in an International innings from Eoin Morgan.
Most sixes in an International innings from England.
Most runs conceded by a bowler in the World Cup from Rashid Khan.

Not bad.
		
Click to expand...

All fine stuff and it was a great performance but lets not get carried away here. Look at the opposition and you have to question the validity of having the likes of Afghanistan in matches like this where it serves no real purpose. Aside from their game with Sri Lanka they have been demolished all round


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All fine stuff and it was a great performance but lets not get carried away here. Look at the opposition and you have to question the validity of having the likes of Afghanistan in matches like this where it serves no real purpose. Aside from their game with Sri Lanka they have been demolished all round
		
Click to expand...


Couldnt disagree more, whilst they arent at their best currently Afhgans have offered a lot in recent years and are here on merit, nothing to question at all for me. Can only improve from being involved in tournaments like this than being excluded and left on the outside. Just a shame that the likes of Ireland arent here too! This England batting side will destroy plenty of attacks, they got 10 or so more than they did against Bangladesh, should Bangladesh not be here either?

Or like the BCCI and ICC would you prefer this was just a triangular tournament between India Australia and England with them each playing each other 10 times


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All fine stuff and it was a great performance but lets not get carried away here. Look at the opposition and you have to question the validity of having the likes of Afghanistan in matches like this where it serves no real purpose. Aside from their game with Sri Lanka they have been demolished all round
		
Click to expand...

We smashed the 3rd ranked bowler in the world for over 100 runs in 9 overs. He'd never conceded more than 2 sixes in an ODi innings, today he conceded 11. Afghanistan aren't great, but Rashid Khan is one of the best bowlers in the world and he got absolutely hammered.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			Couldnt disagree more, whilst they arent at their best currently Afhgans have offered a lot in recent years and are here on merit, nothing to question at all for me. Can only improve from being involved in tournaments like this than being excluded and left on the outside. Just a shame that the likes of Ireland arent here too! This England batting side will destroy plenty of attacks, they got 10 or so more than they did against Bangladesh, should Bangladesh not be here either?

Or like the BCCI and ICC would you prefer this was just a triangular tournament between India Australia and England with them each playing each other 10 times
		
Click to expand...

Exactly That - Khan is one of the best bowlers in the world and was destroyed today 

The WC should have the likes of Ireland , Scotland , Zimbabwe, Kenya , Bermuda etc - the fact they manipulated the qualifying to ensure they werenâ€™t there is poor 

All those countries in the second tier have provided shocks over the years and itâ€™s poor they arenâ€™t at the tournament. ICC and BCCI clearly just want the likes of India and Australia in the last four - they couldnâ€™t take the risk that a smaller nation would provide a shock to knock them out


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All fine stuff and it was a great performance but lets not get carried away here. Look at the opposition and you have to question the validity of having the likes of Afghanistan in matches like this where it serves no real purpose. Aside from their game with Sri Lanka they have been demolished all round
		
Click to expand...

A viewpoint valid so many years ago. Not in todayâ€™s cricket. The Windies were worse yesterday, should they be questioned why they are here?


----------



## sam85 (Jun 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Exactly That - Khan is one of the best bowlers in the world and was destroyed today

*The WC should have the likes of Ireland , Scotland , Zimbabwe, Kenya , Bermuda etc* - the fact they manipulated the qualifying to ensure they werenâ€™t there is poor

All those countries in the second tier have provided shocks over the years and itâ€™s poor they arenâ€™t at the tournament. ICC and BCCI clearly just want the likes of India and Australia in the last four - they couldnâ€™t take the risk that a smaller nation would provide a shock to knock them out
		
Click to expand...

No way, this tournament is already going on too long as it is.  I'm not sure I'd want teams in World Cups just because they caused an upset in a tournament a few years ago either.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 18, 2019)

Piece said:



			A viewpoint valid so many years ago. Not in todayâ€™s cricket. The Windies were worse yesterday, should they be questioned why they are here?
		
Click to expand...


The question is always asked of associate nations or, in this case, the new full members but never asked when an established full member is tonked.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2019)

sam85 said:



			No way, this tournament is already going on too long as it is.  I'm not sure I'd want teams in World Cups just because they caused an upset in a tournament a few years ago either.
		
Click to expand...

It wonâ€™t go on longer - might be shorter - have 4 groups , they play each then top two go into quarters then semis then final. Surely thatâ€™s quicker


----------



## Tongo (Jun 18, 2019)

sam85 said:



			No way, this tournament is already going on too long as it is.  I'm not sure I'd want teams in World Cups just because they caused an upset in a tournament a few years ago either.
		
Click to expand...

If there was more teams then there would be more than one group. Upsets have happened at every World Cup and have been part and parcel of the competition.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wonâ€™t go on longer - might be shorter - have 4 groups , they play each then top two go into quarters then semis then final. Surely thatâ€™s quicker
		
Click to expand...

This would be good, but the ICC want as little chance as possible that one of the big teams (most notably India) get knocked out, which is why they used to have groups then Super Eight instead of Groups -> Knockout. A WC more like the football WC would be nice though, few more of the smaller nations and straight into the knockout rounds after the group stage. Won't happen though.


----------



## sam85 (Jun 18, 2019)

Tongo said:



			If there was more teams then there would be more than one group. Upsets have happened at every World Cup and have been part and parcel of the competition.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I realised that as soon as I posted.  Think my main gripe is with the format of this years competition, I'm bored already.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 18, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Yeah I realised that as soon as I posted.  Think my main gripe is with the format of this years competition, I'm bored already.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. But India's early exit in 2007 effectively began the era of such processions before the tourney gets to the interesting part. TV companies dont like upsets.


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2019)

Saffers really didnt want to keep these group stages alive did they, horrible performance having got in a winning position. Always helps if you appeal when you get the oppos gun batsman out too  ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Kiwis tried to outchoke them too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			Saffers really didnt want to keep these group stages alive did they, horrible performance having got in a winning position. Always helps if you appeal when you get the oppos gun batsman out too  ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Kiwis tried to outchoke them too
		
Click to expand...

Thought SA should have managed that better and won that but a great knock from the NZ skipper to see them home. Unbeaten so far and finding ways to win. SA seemed woeful in the field again and a side looking forward to the plane home


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 20, 2019)

SA bowled pretty well in the end, that spell from Morris in the middle overs was really good, they just didn't have enough runs on the board to defend. Williamson was awesome though, paced his innings beautifully, hit the big shots when he needed to and finished the job. Great knock.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 21, 2019)

So good ole Swanny thinks that England can score 500...  getting a bit ahead of ourselves.   

... I think it sets us up nicely for a 198 all out against SL today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2019)

I assume the England 481/6 against the Aussies last year is still the best ever? Not a million miles away from that magic number and it will happen, probably sooner than later. England on a destructive batting day would be likely candidates but plenty of sides capable these days. If we get the likes of Roy, Bairstow and Morgan firing on all cylinders and the bowlers have an off day it's definitely on.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I assume the England 481/6 against the Aussies last year is still the best ever? Not a million miles away from that magic number and it will happen, probably sooner than later. England on a destructive batting day would be likely candidates but plenty of sides capable these days. If we get the likes of Roy, Bairstow and Morgan firing on all cylinders and the bowlers have an off day it's definitely on.
		
Click to expand...

I am waiting for the customary 'off day' capitulation match.  Hopefully we get it out of the way before we get to the knock outs.

BTW, is it time that the ECB invested in some quick drying system like what they are doing in Bangalore


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2019)

Mudball said:



			I am waiting for the customary 'off day' capitulation match.  Hopefully we get it out of the way before we get to the knock outs.

BTW, is it time that the ECB invested in some quick drying system like what they are doing in Bangalore






Click to expand...


lets hope something happens before the KO stages, dull as dishwater couple of weeks incoming sadly

not sure about the drainage, pitches have become a lot duller and flatter since they improved the drainage at most of the test grounds, i understand the obsession with the commerciality of cricket these days but over drying of pitches not necessarily a good thing


----------



## Mudball (Jun 21, 2019)

On a different note..  Apparently there is a WC Song which was launched with a bit of fan fare and Flintoff.   
.. after that it seems to have disappared..  You can hear a couple of bars between overs.    

.. but not much of an impact IMO


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2019)

Mudball said:



			On a different note..  Apparently there is a WC Song which was launched with a bit of fan fare and Flintoff.   
.. after that it seems to have disappared..  You can hear a couple of bars between overs.    

.. but not much of an impact IMO
		
Click to expand...

not like that clown to put his name to a piece of tat these days lol


----------



## GB72 (Jun 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wonâ€™t go on longer - might be shorter - have 4 groups , they play each then top two go into quarters then semis then final. Surely thatâ€™s quicker
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that, with the bottom 2 going into a plate competition perhaps to keep up interest and to keep up revenues.


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Agree with that, with the bottom 2 going into a plate competition perhaps to keep up interest and to keep up revenues.
		
Click to expand...

fails the hurdle of there being enough India games on TV sadly, only way round it would be to put an Indian team in each group (I really shouldnt give them ideas haha)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 21, 2019)

Sri Lanka are doing pretty well in their first innings today.   They obviously hope to bowl England out on the fifth day with their spinners.  Well that seems to have been their tactic today.


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2019)

Mudball said:



			I am waiting for the customary 'off day' capitulation match.  Hopefully we get it out of the way before we get to the knock outs.







Click to expand...

Maybe todays that day lol


----------



## Mudball (Jun 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			Maybe todays that day lol
		
Click to expand...

So far SL has been very good.... but depends on who bowls 20-30 oves.


----------



## IanM (Jun 21, 2019)

mmm the 13/2 I took on SL this morning is looking decent!


----------



## Mudball (Jun 21, 2019)

Mudball said:



			So good ole Swanny thinks that England can score 500...  getting a bit ahead of ourselves.  

... I think it sets us up nicely for a 198 all out against SL today.
		
Click to expand...

Damn... I should have put Â£100 on my predicted score..   would have paid my mortgage


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2019)

IanM said:



			mmm the 13/2 I took on SL this morning is looking decent! 

Click to expand...

nice work sir


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2019)

Yep seems today is that day lol


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2019)

Plenty of mirrors needed in the England dressing room after that batting performance, great to see Malinga having one final hurrah

Shouldnt affect qualification but may cause a few scars mentally, all the other sides will want to bat 1st against them now for sure


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			Plenty of mirrors needed in the England dressing room after that batting performance, great to see Malinga having one final hurrah

Shouldnt affect qualification but may cause a few scars mentally, all the other sides will want to bat 1st against them now for sure
		
Click to expand...

yep a pretty poor Batting performance apart from Stokes and Root.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 21, 2019)

England have the other teams that currently sit in the top 4 to play. 

This just got interesting


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2019)

Captainron said:



			England have the other teams that currently sit in the top 4 to play. 

This just got interesting
		
Click to expand...


lol first bit of interest for the Saffers in this tournament 

even if we lose all of them we probably still qualify


----------



## Mudball (Jun 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			lol first bit of interest for the Saffers in this tournament

even if we lose all of them we probably still qualify
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t take that for granted .. next 3 very interesting.. likely to win against India.. difficult against Aus and NZ.  And donâ€™t forget any washout games can upset the table

India without Dhawan can be weak. The tournament gets interesting.  As i was saying earlier we need to get out â€˜198 all outâ€™ out of the way .. so it should be easier now though nothing is guaranteed.  

India is on the borderline. If it Loses one, then all to play for. Only NZ and Aus look secure


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

NZ were pretty ordinary against SA, if De Kock appeals against Williamson they lose that game and look reliant on 2 or 3 key performers. Aussies keep winning but not firing on all cyclinders and the balance of their side looks wrong and could well be exposed against the top sides. India have looked as good as anyone to me so far, just think they have the best variety bowling attack, albeit they could do with sharing the runs around a bit more.

On the plus side there may be a bit more interest in the last group games now, be good if WI beat NZ today too


----------



## Tongo (Jun 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			NZ were pretty ordinary against SA, if De Kock appeals against Williamson they lose that game and look reliant on 2 or 3 key performers. Aussies keep winning but not firing on all cyclinders and the balance of their side looks wrong and could well be exposed against the top sides. India have looked as good as anyone to me so far, just think they have the best variety bowling attack, albeit they could do with sharing the runs around a bit more.

On the plus side there may be a bit more interest in the last group games now, be good if WI beat NZ today too
		
Click to expand...

I think all of the big 4 have issues and chinks in their armour. For me England's is all down to what type of wicket they are playing on rather than personnel. Williamson played a quite brilliant innings against SA. Yes, he was fortunate not to be out but he still judged the chase to perfection. England's batsmen just dont seem to have that discipline or control, its either six or out. Moeen's dismissal yesterday was derisory. Yet the day before he was being quoted about hitting the furthest 6 against Afghanistan. Very good willy waving but no grit when conditions werent in his favour. If England have to play on a similar surface in the semi-final they are likely to lose. The other big 3 have players who seem able to adapt to the conditions.


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I think all of the big 4 have issues and chinks in their armour. For me England's is all down to what type of wicket they are playing on rather than personnel. Williamson played a quite brilliant innings against SA. Yes, he was fortunate not to be out but he still judged the chase to perfection. England's batsmen just dont seem to have that discipline or control, its either six or out. Moeen's dismissal yesterday was derisory. Yet the day before he was being quoted about hitting the furthest 6 against Afghanistan. Very good willy waving but no grit when conditions werent in his favour. If England have to play on a similar surface in the semi-final they are likely to lose. The other big 3 have players who seem able to adapt to the conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to argue any of that, Moeen sadly has the brain of a gnat and wilts under pressure defaulting to the way I play, and hes by far from alone in the side. (Albeit his wicket made me a decent chunk yesterday  )

Been saying for a long while this side gets found out as soon as theres something in a deck and that doesnt look like changing anytime soon (compounded by the fact that every home game they play the ECB and the groundstaff prepare the flattest deck possible each time), albeit I thought Stokes played a very controlled innings whilst watching one after another give it away at the other end! Only needed Moeen or Woakes to bat with him! Roy is a massive miss with Vince flattering to deceive yet again, wonder if they may look to give Dawson a game sometime soon 

India making heavy weather on a sticky deck too today so far


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2019)

Interesting India v Afg .. very nicely poised by some Afgani bowling at 160-4.. Indian middle order will be tested.. if they finish 240+ then they would have done well.. anything under 225 means Afg has done well. 

WIll be interesting to see their formidable bowling win then a match ..


----------



## Tongo (Jun 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Hard to argue any of that, Moeen sadly has the brain of a gnat and wilts under pressure defaulting to the way I play, and hes by far from alone in the side. (Albeit his wicket made me a decent chunk yesterday  )

Been saying for a long while this side gets found out as soon as theres something in a deck and that doesnt look like changing anytime soon (compounded by the fact that every home game they play the ECB and the groundstaff prepare the flattest deck possible each time), albeit I thought Stokes played a very controlled innings whilst watching one after another give it away at the other end! Only needed Moeen or Woakes to bat with him! Roy is a massive miss with Vince flattering to deceive yet again, wonder if they may look to give Dawson a game sometime soon

India making heavy weather on a sticky deck too today so far
		
Click to expand...

Stokes was very much the exception yesterday but nobody else had the gumption to bat with him! Stokes gets a lot of flack for various things these days but he at least has the brain to realise when a situation needs him to knuckle down. Moeen seems the exact opposite, very good for cheap runs on a flat deck when England are on top but no idea when there's something in the wicket. 

Roy is a massive loss and Morgan's guff about integrity and trust re Hales could well come back to haunt them.


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

Andre Russell finally failed to overcome the 7 injuries a game hes been picking up and not playing today. Maybe the drugs dont work..............


----------



## Tongo (Jun 22, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Interesting India v Afg .. very nicely poised by some Afgani bowling at 160-4.. Indian middle order will be tested.. if they finish 240+ then they would have done well.. anything under 225 means Afg has done well.

WIll be interesting to see their formidable bowling win then a match ..
		
Click to expand...

Afghanistan have been woeful with the bat in their previous matches so i reckon anything over 250 will be enough for India.


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

Cracking performance form Afghanistan with the ball, not convinced it will be enough though

Over to you again Kane from the Kiwi openers lol


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Cracking performance form Afghanistan with the ball, not convinced it will be enough though

Over to you again Kane from the Kiwi openers lol
		
Click to expand...

I pay any day to watch Bhoomra bowl..

On the other side the 2 kiwi wickets by Cottrell were brilliant. 

Are we seeing the minnows play without fear?? That will make them dangerous


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

Were seeing Kohli think hes above the laws again continuing to argue a decision given not out by the 3rd umpire i know that. Aleem Dar struck off the BCCI approved list too lol


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

Mudball said:



			I pay any day to watch Bhoomra bowl..

On the other side the 2 kiwi wickets by Cottrell were brilliant. 

Are we seeing the minnows play without fear?? That will make them dangerous
		
Click to expand...


likewise, massive Bumrah fan, in a game short of superstars bowlers (partly through the imbalance between bat and ball) him, Starc, Archer are real box office


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Were seeing Kohli think hes above the laws again continuing to argue a decision given not out by the 3rd umpire i know that. *Aleem Dar struck off the BCCI approved list too lol*

Click to expand...

Does not matter.. as a Pakistani, he canâ€™t play in India anyways .. as you would notice no Pakistani participation in IPL either..


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

Kohli cant have any match fee left here surely (no one else would if they had behaved like him!)

And Bumrah strikes


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2019)

pak Supporters trying to link to the Afg got trolled .. they forgot that the Afg guys train in India


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

getting interesting this, India burnt most of their spin overs, if Afghans get hold of Shami they get very close, Kohli gonna have to turn to Bumrah again soon


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

Hard to believe how patronising and one sided the commentary has been at the end of this chase, embarrassing stuff from sky and the pairing of comms


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

Stunning effort from Afghanistan and especially Nabi, to think some dont even think they should be in the tournament! They'd have got there if Bumrah wasnt so good too!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Hard to believe how patronising and one sided the commentary has been at the end of this chase, embarrassing stuff from sky and the pairing of comms
		
Click to expand...

Don't blame Sky, they only broadcast the coverage provided by the ICC's chosen production company; Sunset and Vine I believe. 

This extends to the choosing of commentators. 

How else do you explain the  truly dull Alison Mitchell getting a gig.


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't blame Sky, they only broadcast the coverage provided by the ICC's chosen production company; Sunset and Vine I believe. 

This extends to the choosing of commentators. 

How else do you explain the  truly dull Alison Mitchell getting a gig.
		
Click to expand...

Is that really true? I get the pictures part but surely Sky choose their own comms team 

Well theres another reason for AM but I got blocked by her on Twitter last time I posted it anywhere haha


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Is that really true? I get the pictures part but surely Sky choose their own comms team

Well theres another reason for AM but I got blocked by her on Twitter last time I posted it anywhere haha
		
Click to expand...

No Sky only get to use their own chosen team for their post match highlights package. 

ICC want commentators from all over the cricketing world, hence whiny Michael Clarke.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2019)

Brilliant from Afghanistan- gutted for them that they just fell short , Bumrah was the key man. Such a shame.
ICC would have exploded if India had lost and Iâ€™m sure Kohli will expect his fine for his actions towards umpire around about now ðŸ™„


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			No Sky only get to use their own chosen team for their post match highlights package. 

ICC want commentators from all over the cricketing world, hence whiny Michael Clarke.
		
Click to expand...


Dont get me wrong, plenty of shockers on Skys rota but to have Sanjay and his sidekick on for the last 10 overs, patronising the Afghans and so biased towards India it was beyond ridiculous. If thats what the Indian audience want then so be it but keep it for your own coverage! 

Annoying the TMS coverage is so far behind when on digital not LW


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

Shame WI got such a long tail today (Lewis injured and no Russell), huge onus on Gayle and Hetmeyer (and the skipper)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Dont get me wrong, plenty of shockers on Skys rota but to have Sanjay and his sidekick on for the last 10 overs, patronising the Afghans and so biased towards India it was beyond ridiculous. If thats what the Indian audience want then so be it but keep it for your own coverage!

Annoying the TMS coverage is so far behind when on digital not LW
		
Click to expand...

Like there is that much difference these days between the ICC and BCCI!


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Like there is that much difference these days between the ICC and BCCI!
		
Click to expand...

Been that way for far too long sadly


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2019)

What a last over by Shami .. hat trick
Though the reality was that it was all down to Bhumra.. so good to see him become MoM.

Re commentary.. I think it also depends on which countries are playing.. so Manjrekar for India and folks like Akram for Pak, Atherton for England etc..  overall fairly average


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Were seeing Kohli think hes above the laws again continuing to argue a decision given not out by the 3rd umpire i know that. Aleem Dar struck off the BCCI approved list too lol
		
Click to expand...

The guys a massive bell end but nothing will be done about it as the bcci are too powerful


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't see it. Seen by many as a talisman *but a duck today and a lack of runs overall should see him dropped but it would be a brave call*

Click to expand...

Homer old buddy is that Gayle I see in the middle against New Zealand. I would hate for you to ever disappoint the crowdsðŸ˜œðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 22, 2019)

Mudball said:



			What a last over by Shami .. hat trick
Though the reality was that it was all down to Bhumra.. so good to see him become MoM.

Re commentary.. I think it also depends on which countries are playing.. so Manjrekar for India and folks like Akram for Pak, Atherton for England etc..  overall fairly average
		
Click to expand...

No there's only one team of commentators per match for English language. 

Th other languages used for commentary are, I believe,  Hindi and Urdu. Obviously there's a smaller pool of commentators available for those.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Homer old buddy is that Gayle I see in the middle against New Zealand. I would hate for you to ever disappoint the crowdsðŸ˜œðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

They were never going to drop him. Simply a reference to their over reliance on him and the fact for the large part recently he's not always delivered. Better today but I fear in a losing cause


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			No there's only one team of commentators per match for English language. 

Th other languages used for commentary are, I believe,  Hindi and Urdu. Obviously there's a smaller pool of commentators available for those.
		
Click to expand...

think id rather have listened to either of those for the last 10 overs today!


----------



## Tongo (Jun 22, 2019)

New Zealand really are magnificent arent they? Population of just under 5 million most of whom likely want to play rugby rather than cricket and they still manage to produce players like Kane Williamson and Trent Boult. 

It would be fabulous for Cricket if Williamson is the skipper lifting the trophy in a few weeks time.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2019)

Tongo said:



			New Zealand really are magnificent arent they? Population of just under 5 million most of whom likely want to play rugby rather than cricket and they still manage to produce players like Kane Williamson and Trent Boult.

It would be fabulous for Cricket if Williamson is the skipper lifting the trophy in a few weeks time.
		
Click to expand...

I know it is unlikely but would love to see the Windies win against the kiwis today..  good natured underdogs and wonâ€™t upset the top of the table too much..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

Tongo said:



			New Zealand really are magnificent arent they? Population of just under 5 million most of whom likely want to play rugby rather than cricket and they still manage to produce players like Kane Williamson and Trent Boult.

It would be fabulous for Cricket if Williamson is the skipper lifting the trophy in a few weeks time.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. If Williamson was English he'd be heralded in the same category as Buttler, Morgan, Root etc. Seems to suit him perfectly to go a little under the radar and on current form I could see New Zealand winning the cup


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree. *If Williamson was English* he'd be heralded in the same category as Buttler, Morgan, Root etc. Seems to suit him perfectly to go a little under the radar and on current form I could see New Zealand winning the cup
		
Click to expand...

Then his future would have been decided by which county he played for...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Then his future would have been decided by which county he played for...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I fully subscribe to that and the best players should be picked regardless. Granted the governing body doesn't always see it that way and you have to wonder if the powers that be will see it that way ever again but hasn't it been this way for decades now


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree. If Williamson was English he'd be heralded in the same category as Buttler, Morgan, Root etc. Seems to suit him perfectly to go a little under the radar and on current form I could see New Zealand winning the cup
		
Click to expand...

hes better than 2 of them and on par with the 3rd for me (across all formats), just not as explosive (bar root)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			hes better than 2 of them and on par with the 3rd for me (across all formats), just not as explosive (bar root)
		
Click to expand...

Over the last year or so would have him above Root as well with just Kohli ahead of him even more so in red ball. But he is certainly always spoken about alongside Kohli and Root. Not sure on the latest ratings but Williamson was just behind Kohli ( and certainly not under the Radar )


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

OMG

what an ending, poor old Carlos


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh dear... Braithwaite.. gotta band it to him.. 

2 overs today
1) Bhoomra 2 wicket & Shami hattrick 
2) Braitwaite 25 runs ... 

.. wowzer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			hes better than 2 of them and on par with the 3rd for me (across all formats), just not as explosive (bar root)
		
Click to expand...

I would agree but is it not more of a benefit to a team to have a player of his calibre to add a safe pair of hands at the other end and give the power hitters a freedom to play their game. I am not sure England have that at the moment (as the Sri Lankan game showed) where a sensible knock and runs accumulated instead of blasted would have seen us home


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would agree but is it not more of a benefit to a team to have a player of his calibre to add a safe pair of hands at the other end and give the power hitters a freedom to play their game. I am not sure England have that at the moment (as the Sri Lankan game showed) where a sensible knock and runs accumulated instead of blasted would have seen us home
		
Click to expand...


Or you could argue that both Root and Stokes played that role throughout the game and it just needed one of of the others to bat with them and we'd have won easily, instead the likes of Moeen and Archer want to be the heroes and slog it up in the air

Think Williamson and Root are very very similar tbh


----------



## Mudball (Jun 23, 2019)

Another disappointing WC for SA.. they need to do a full change as they have a lot of old bones..  fairly exposed without AB and Styne


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Another disappointing WC for SA.. they need to do a full change as they have a lot of old bones..  fairly exposed without AB and Styne
		
Click to expand...

I think several sides will need to rebuild after the WC and South Africa definitely looked outclassed today, not for the first time


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

Not sure 100/0 was the plan when Morgan won the toss and inserted the Aussies  

Gonna be tough from here now unless the pitch goes very flat later


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			Not sure 100/0 was the plan when Morgan won the toss and inserted the Aussies 

Gonna be tough from here now unless the pitch goes very flat later
		
Click to expand...

With tough games to come we could quite easily miss out on top four


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

shipping forecast gets us a wicket  9 more forecasts quickly plse


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

Pulled this back pretty well England, going to be a fun 2nd inns


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 25, 2019)

Looking like deer in headlights atm.
Need to steady the ship and someone needs a big innings I feel


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

Batting looking like it often does unless on a road, no doubt there will be plenty of "its how we play" comments in the press conference


----------



## Tongo (Jun 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			Batting looking like it often does unless on a road, no doubt there will be plenty of "its how we play" comments in the press conference
		
Click to expand...

Quite simply England appear fine when they play on pitches that are prepared for run fests (i.e. practically every ODI outside of the World Cup and the Champions Trophy) but dont seem to have the nous to realise that the two major 50 over competitions are different and will present different challenges.


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Quite simply England appear fine when they play on pitches that are prepared for run fests (i.e. practically every ODI outside of the World Cup and the Champions Trophy) but dont seem to have the nous to realise that the two major 50 over competitions are different and will present different challenges.
		
Click to expand...


Yep been saying it for a long while and the ECB shoul be carrying a huge amount of the blame for wanting to play on 350 par wickets in the run up

When they were getting people to select their all time England ODI side before this tourney people were picking 4 or 5 batters from the current side on the basis of how many runs they get on the legside on a road. Techniques get horribly exposed as soon as it does anything at all and most of them dont have the mindset to be able to adjust even a little bit. Bairstows technique exposed horribly yet again but all will be fine when he slogs a hundred on a flat one again

Good job the Aussies continue to pick Stoinis rather and Coulter Nile or Marsh for eg as we'd be in even more trouble here


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

How bad do you have to be to review that lol


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

add buttler to the list lol. how do you get out to a pie from stoinis like that


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

Stokes showing more brains than the rest of them again but thats top class from Starc


----------



## Tongo (Jun 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			Stokes showing more brains than the rest of them again but thats top class from Starc 

Click to expand...

In some respects England have not moved on from the 2015 World Cup. They are still obsessed with stats, its just now its bowling pace and strike rates. Too much emphasis on statistics and not enough on reading match situations and adapting to different scenarios. They are too rigid, just in a different manner to four years ago.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 25, 2019)

Moeen Ali once again failing in a pressure situation. the commentators on TMS were questioning why he came in after Woakes. That's why, cos he's a glorified tail ender who clouts runs when England are on top. You'd think as commentators / analysts they might have been able to deduce this.


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

Have to hope Roy is fit enough to play at the weekend, if we win the toss we have to choose to bat first as look to have no idea of how to build a chase. Short term fix albeit


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2019)

Just not great chasing scores on wickets that are doing a little - they need to play smarter 

Vince isnâ€™t good enough to open - that was a great ball but he just canâ€™t do it at the higher level 

Root was a great ball but seemed a bit stuck 

Bairstow , Morgan and Buttler threw their wicket away , Ali fails again 


Really need Roy fit - maybe we can bring in someone from county cricket


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just not great chasing scores on wickets that are doing a little - they need to play smarter 

Vince isnâ€™t good enough to open - that was a great ball but he just canâ€™t do it at the higher level 

Root was a great ball but seemed a bit stuck 

Bairstow , Morgan and Buttler threw their wicket away , Ali fails again 


Really need Roy fit - maybe we can bring in someone from county cricket
		
Click to expand...

Alex Hales anyone?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			Alex Hales anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Tom Banton is the man ðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tom Banton is the man ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

not like you to suggest a Somerset player Phil ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”


----------



## Tongo (Jun 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tom Banton is the man ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Or Sam Hain


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			not like you to suggest a Somerset player Phil ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ of course but thankfully for us he wonâ€™t be picked 



Tongo said:



			Or Sam Hain
		
Click to expand...

Great shout as well


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2019)

Theres a few decent enough options about, not sure the timing would be right for any of them, cant see them looking past tried and tested options if they were to bring someone in and that will only be if Roy loses his fitness battle and it seems most expect him to play at the weekend


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 25, 2019)

They look like they belive their rankings. The bowling was  too shabby, and started the problems.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2019)

Vince isn't the answer and hasn't produced at any level for England. They looked inept yesterday as though the pressure of being favourites and the realisation of the task is becoming to much. Too many poor performances especially with the bat. Two big games ahead now and on current form I can't see how England can get a win in either


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2019)

Lets see just how good you are then Kane as its over to you again!


----------



## Junior (Jun 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Lets see just how good you are then Kane as its over to you again!
		
Click to expand...

In theory this time its easier than his match winning knock in the last game as NZ are batting first.  That hundred under the gun in the last game against WI was superb.  Chanceless,  and the wicket wasn't great either.   IMO, thats the difference between, Kohli, Williamson and Smith.  and Root, Buttler, Bairstowe, Morgan etc.  They do it under the gun more.   We're close, but the aggressive nature of our game sometimes goes against us.  As with the new ball yesterday, it was hooping around at the start and the Ozzies weathered the storm first, we didnt.  Granted, there were a few good nuts thrown down by Starc.  

Fwiw, I think Vince is still the best of our second line of players.  Shame Hales enjoyed the marching powder so much as we really needed him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 26, 2019)

Brilliant spell this from Shaheen, such good control of length.


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2019)

Peach from Shadab to get Kane. NZ here and England in the overall in big trouble now


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2019)

Cracking innings from Neesham to get them close to 240 from 80/5, given them a chance if Boult and Co get it right with the new ball


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2019)

Great chase from Pakistan considering how the pitch has played, not sure England will be looking forward to playing at Edgbaston against India on Sunday if it spins half as much as this one has. Babar fast becoming one of the best batters to watch when he gets in, cover drive to die for. Kiwis be kicking themselves they didnt pick Ish Sodhi for Matt Henry though. 

Rumours from the England camp that Roy will play after a fitness test on the morning unless he gets worse in the meantime.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Great chase from Pakistan considering how the pitch has played, not sure England will be looking forward to playing at Edgbaston against India on Sunday if it spins half as much as this one has. Babar fast becoming one of the best batters to watch when he gets in, cover drive to die for. Kiwis be kicking themselves they didnt pick Ish Sodhi for Matt Henry though.

Rumours from the England camp that Roy will play after a fitness test on the morning unless he gets worse in the meantime.
		
Click to expand...

Pakistan thoroughly deserved that win and its simply heaped more pressure on England to win on Sunday. Not liking the look of how much the pitch turned and our spinners compared to the Indians


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 27, 2019)

Babar Azam is pure class. Been so impressed with him everytime I've seen him bat. 2nd fastest to reach 3000 runs in ODis and proved yesterday he can do it under pressure. He's a proper talent.

Also, this is pretty cool:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143950307447255040


----------



## User62651 (Jun 27, 2019)

I normally pass on cricket as we never played it as kids but I watched NZ v Pakistan yesterday from when Pakistan were batting at around 60 runs. Got quite into it following the run chase. Was rooting for Pakistan too, not sure why. My impression was those 2 batters (batsmen?) knew exactly how to manage their play to get past the NZ total, very controlled, attacking when they could and defending too, grabbing all the singles, nothing silly - quite impressive under the pressure of overs running out and their team needing a win on what they said was a tough wicket to bat on.
The 50 overs one day games are certainly a better format for us non cricketing types with just a general sporting interest.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2019)

The Windies getting the tight DRS calls today, for sure.


----------



## Dando (Jun 27, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The Windies getting the tight DRS calls today, for sure.
		
Click to expand...

India will want it banned then!


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2019)

Dando said:



			India will want it banned then!
		
Click to expand...

they never wanted it in the first place!


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2019)

I see Marcus Trescothick has finally decided to call time on his playing career at the end of the season, and every chance he goes out winning the county championship.

Very few cricketers I respect more than him, utter quality player and has managed an amazing career despite his well publicised issues. Classy on the field, even more classy off it and will be missed, albeit he will still be involved in the game. 

Cheers for the memories Tresco (and sorry if Essex spoil the CC party)


----------



## Dando (Jun 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			I see Marcus Trescothick has finally decided to call time on his playing career at the end of the season, and every chance he goes out winning the county championship.

Very few cricketers I respect more than him, utter quality player and has managed an amazing career despite his well publicised issues. Classy on the field, even more classy off it and will be missed, albeit he will still be involved in the game.

Cheers for the memories Tresco (and sorry if Essex spoil the CC party)
		
Click to expand...

a what great nickname - just nothing to do with sausages like most people think


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			I see Marcus Trescothick has finally decided to call time on his playing career at the end of the season, and every chance he goes out winning the county championship.

Very few cricketers I respect more than him, utter quality player and has managed an amazing career despite his well publicised issues. Classy on the field, even more classy off it and will be missed, albeit he will still be involved in the game.

Cheers for the memories Tresco (and sorry if Essex spoil the CC party)
		
Click to expand...

Words donâ€™t do that man enough justice imo 

One of my heroâ€™s for both what he did on the pitch and also even more importantly what he has done off it 

Legend in the sport


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Words donâ€™t do that man enough justice imo 

One of my heroâ€™s for both what he did on the pitch and also even more importantly what he has done off it 

Legend in the sport
		
Click to expand...

Yep, not a fan of the word legend as it gets massively overused this day and age but definitely applies in this case


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2019)

Saw a couple of groups of Saffers all wearing green SA caps on our course last night, didn't recognise any but the lad behind the bar said a few were players. 
Btw did I mention I'm off to the cricket today  it's gonna be messy...


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2019)

Mendis 4 off 32 balls - its like 1977 all over again lol


----------



## Captainron (Jun 28, 2019)

Actually wouldnâ€™t mind a Sri Lanka win here to make the chase for the top 4 interesting (and hopefully scupper Englandâ€™s chances)


----------



## Mudball (Jun 28, 2019)

So the betting meter says India will lose to Eng on Sunday to ensure Pak does not get into the semis...  makes good television 

Either way, I think India will rest/test a few things on Sunday. Drop Shankar for Pant ... Archer would be on fire .. canâ€™t wait for Sunday


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2019)

Mudball said:



			So the betting meter says India will lose to Eng on Sunday to ensure Pak does not get into the semis...  makes good television 

Either way, I think India will rest/test a few things on Sunday. Drop Shankar for Pant ... Archer would be on fire .. canâ€™t wait for Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Not sure which betting meter? India still favs on pretty much every platform if only marginally, hear rumours like this far far too often

As for Shankar batting at 4, it has to end sooner rather than later. Actually think Karthik a better player but can see why they would pick Pant based on the rate a lot of the others are batting at. Be very very surprised if India rest any of their main players, expect the Bangladesh/SL games will be the time for that if any


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2019)

Mudball said:



			So the betting meter says India will lose to Eng on Sunday to ensure Pak does not get into the semis...  makes good television 

Either way, I think India will rest/test a few things on Sunday. Drop Shankar for Pant ... Archer would be on fire .. canâ€™t wait for Sunday
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like Archer is an injury doubt with a side strain too. Chance England go into this game with 2 or 3 carrying injuries which is never ideal


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2019)

Shame to see videos appearing on social media of fighting outside before the Pakistan and Afghanistan match today


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2019)

Stunning hat trick for Trent Boult against the Aussies and the Afghans trying to do England a massive favour, 1 more wicket now be nice


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			Stunning hat trick for Trent Boult against the Aussies and the Afghans trying to do England a massive favour, 1 more wicket now be nice
		
Click to expand...

The Afghan skipper making a real poor decision to bowl himself - itâ€™s prob going to lose the game for them now. Why on earth would you stop bowling the spinners !!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Afghan skipper making a real poor decision to bowl himself - itâ€™s prob going to lose the game for them now. Why on earth would you stop bowling the spinners !!!
		
Click to expand...

utter horror decision and likely costs them the game

sounds like theres been quite a few flare ups in the stands as the game has gone on too


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2019)

lol skippers bowling the last too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			lol skippers bowling the last too 

Click to expand...

Yep - they have thrown away the best chance they have had to be a top nation , he is a young skipper but I donâ€™t think anyone could understand why he bowled himself. Shame for them


----------



## Mudball (Jun 29, 2019)

Gulbadin ... when the pressure gets too much of you and you throw away your countryâ€™s best ever chance for an upset


----------



## pendodave (Jun 29, 2019)

Fix?


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Fix?
		
Click to expand...

cant see it at all no, not much love lost between the 2 sides and was no weird activity in the betting exchanges, just a young captain who chose to shoulder the burden himself rather than risk his part time spinner


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2019)

Kiwi batting exposed for what it is when Williamson fails. Not your everyday Lords wicket though it has to be said!

Kiwis be looking over their shoulder just a touch now if they lose to England too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2019)

Not what cricket wants to see https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...gley-pakistan-beat-afghanistan-cricket-world/ 

Shame the Afghan captain had to make it about him and cost his side. Great hat-trick at Lords though by Boult. Still can't see England beating NZ


----------



## Mudball (Jun 29, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Fix?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s amazing/saddening to see how people say â€˜fixâ€™ as soon as a subcontinent team/player has a bad day. To be fair.. it did cross a lot of peoples mind. Not the first over (everyone has a bad day) but then there was a lame duck attempt when he fell over during the run out chance and then he brought himself on again!! One of the spinners did not finish his quota. 

Twitter is not kind to him today. I believe he is young and he will learn.

 There is no love lost between the 2 countries so I doubt that it was fixed


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2019)

England having the early fortune here, Bairstow very shaky early and now Roy has gloved one and been given not out (and not referred)


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2019)

spinners going the distance, India gonna be chasing a big one here!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2019)

Fantastic catch by Jadeja.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2019)

fundy said:



			spinners going the distance, India gonna be chasing a big one here!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not.


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2019)

25 off the last 10 and England now digging themselves a hole, pitch is definitely getting slower which should suit England later on hopefully


----------



## Mudball (Jun 30, 2019)

Anything under 325 would be an opportunity lost for Eng.. Indian spinners gone for 150.. 

Stokes has been a different man in the past week or so..


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2019)

Super innings from Stokes, Shami may have got the wickets but Bumrah different class at the death again, just has such control and variety

Over to you Mr Kohli and friends


----------



## Mudball (Jun 30, 2019)

Eng day today.. canâ€™t see Eng losing this..  unless the Indian top order play.. even then...


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2019)

I see Roy managed to conveniently take a blow to the hand to enable him not to field this afternoon and risk the dodgy hamstring he came into the game with. As bad as India permanently having Jadeja on the field this WC. Long overdue they change the subs laws. No sub for first 5 overs or something similar imo

1 down and should be 2 already


----------



## Tongo (Jun 30, 2019)

fundy said:



			I see Roy managed to conveniently take a blow to the hand to enable him not to field this afternoon and risk the dodgy hamstring he came into the game with. As bad as India permanently having Jadeja on the field this WC. Long overdue they change the subs laws. No sub for first 5 overs or something similar imo

1 down and should be 2 already 

Click to expand...

Isnt the term 'doing a Gayle?!'


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Isnt the term 'doing a Gayle?!'
		
Click to expand...

exactly the comment i made on twitter earlier about rahul


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 30, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Eng day today.. canâ€™t see Eng losing this..  unless the Indian top order play.. even then...
		
Click to expand...

Not looking like it at the moment.


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2019)

Pitch looking very flat in the middle overs here, Rashid toothless! Roots drop getting dearer and dearer. Panic not far away!


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2019)

Boooooooooom Kohli gone


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2019)

India treating this like an absolute joke. Surely the authorities should take action at a blatant attempt to not win a match.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			India treating this like an absolute joke. Surely the authorities should take action at a blatant attempt to not win a match.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Guess you arenâ€™t pleased that England are winning at the moment


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			India treating this like an absolute joke. Surely the authorities should take action at a blatant attempt to not win a match.
		
Click to expand...

India are the authorities 

Well it all stays alive into the final week of the group games, almost IPLish lol. Big game against NZ now for England

Plunkett very impressive today, expect he may be ahead of Wood in the pecking order now if they chose to bring back a 2nd spinner. Rashids form continues to be a worry too


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Guess you arenâ€™t pleased that England are winning at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s true though. Theyâ€™re saving themselves for later in the tournament, clearly not attempting to chase down a total and essentially hiding whatever chasing tactic they would adopt in a game they actually had to win. 

Imagine this in another sport. It wouldnâ€™t be allowed.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s true though. Theyâ€™re saving themselves for later in the tournament, clearly not attempting to chase down a total and essentially hiding whatever chasing tactic they would adopt in a game they actually had to win.

Imagine this in another sport. It wouldnâ€™t be allowed.
		
Click to expand...

You mean like in football when clubs "rotate" squads in the league to prioritise other games?


----------



## Mudball (Jun 30, 2019)

WTF... Dhoni just gave up.. he would be asked to come back if he played like this if this was our pub team...


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			You mean like in football when clubs "rotate" squads in the league to prioritise other games?
		
Click to expand...

The players who are there still give their all and use their squad - this is a blatant thrown match.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s true though. Theyâ€™re saving themselves for later in the tournament, clearly not attempting to chase down a total and essentially hiding whatever chasing tactic they would adopt in a game they actually had to win.

Imagine this in another sport. It wouldnâ€™t be allowed.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that takes away any credit from England who have restricted them very well with some superb bowling. India know that a win today would more than likely knock out England. But England batted very well and then England bowled very well to restrict them especially early and then when they got the crucial wickets.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess that takes away any credit from England who have restricted them very well with some superb bowling. India know that a win today would more than likely knock out England. But England batted very well and then England bowled very well to restrict them especially early and then when they got the crucial wickets.
		
Click to expand...

India are making sure Pakistan go out by capitulating. Thatâ€™s so ridiculously bent.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The players who are there still give their all and use their squad - this is a blatant thrown match.
		
Click to expand...

The team will still have manipulated the match, seems to me you're simply unhappy with the result.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The team will still have manipulated the match, seems to me you're simply unhappy with the result.
		
Click to expand...

If you think itâ€™s right that India made no attempt to chase the total at the end when it was clearly doable, then thatâ€™s a sad view to have towards the game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If you think itâ€™s right that India made no attempt to chase the total at the end when it was *clearly doable, *then thatâ€™s a sad view to have towards the game.
		
Click to expand...

Was it really â€œclearly doableâ€ ? Even with the middle spell from Rohit and Kohli they were behind the run rate most of the innings due to some very good bowling. England took the spinners apart - England only played their one spinner for 6 overs and kept pace on the ball


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 30, 2019)

The analogy with football is just apples and pears. 

Rotating the squad in cricket is the same as rotating the squad in football. Happens for a variety of reasons. 

The correct analogy between the sports is India were 2-1 down with 10 minutes to go and just passed the ball around the back 4.

Incredibly strange to watch.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was it really â€œclearly doableâ€ ? Even with the middle spell from Rohit and Kohli they were behind the run rate most of the innings due to some very good bowling. England took the spinners apart - England only played their one spinner for 6 overs and kept pace on the ball
		
Click to expand...

Of course it was. They got very close without even trying.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If you think itâ€™s right that India made no attempt to chase the total at the end when it was clearly doable, then thatâ€™s a sad view to have towards the game.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say that in any sport a team should do what is in the best interests for their team.
Not that i'm accepting they threw it, but they can do as they wish.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 30, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			The analogy with football is just apples and pears.

Rotating the squad in cricket is the same as rotating the squad in football. Happens for a variety of reasons.

The correct analogy between the sports is India were 2-1 down with 10 minutes to go and just passed the ball around the back 4.

Incredibly strange to watch.
		
Click to expand...

If England were playing a game at a world cup and found themselves in that scenario where 3-1 sends em home or 2-2 helps a rival then i'd accept it. 

That being said, i don't think their tail is any good and they stalled, much like we did when Roy got out.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd say that in any sport a team should do what is in the best interests for their team.
Not that i'm accepting they threw it, but they can do as they wish.
		
Click to expand...

You arenâ€™t accepting they threw it? They only attempted singles when boundaries were needed. What more evidence do you need?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			You arenâ€™t accepting they threw it? They only attempted singles when boundaries were needed. What more evidence do you need?
		
Click to expand...

Would you prefer they threw their wicket away if they knew they couldn't get enough bat on ball?

Sometimes it happens where a point is reached where the run chase is simply to high.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			If England were playing a game at a world cup and found themselves in that scenario where 3-1 sends em home or 2-2 helps a rival then i'd accept it.

That being said, i don't think their tail is any good and they stalled, much like we did when Roy got out.
		
Click to expand...

That isn't the scenario though. Not even close to it. 

We didn't even see their tail! 

Dhoni was happy taking singles when agression was needed. He didn't even swing at the ball that mathematically needed a 6 to keep them in it, just tapped it for one. 

We bowled well, and we deserved to win. But Indias approach to the final 10 overs was the strangest I've ever seen.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 30, 2019)

Canâ€™t take anything away from Eng .. but all conversations around India and Dhoni finish..
If it was a plan to lose then it is is interesting (a bit like team order in F1)
Indiaâ€™s loss
1
>> Makes life difficult for Pak
>> Keeps Eng in the WC (good for TV)
>> Leaves India w 2 games to still qualify
>> they play one against WI which has already been knocked out
>> they have some rest before they meet Bangladesh within 48 hours
>> Eng destiny itâ€™s own hand

They get much needed kicking before the semis .. win-win for all.. 

Finally they also go for a preferred SF opposition by choosing where they finish on the table.  At current plans they are likely to play Eng or Pak in the semis.. rather than Aus

-masterstroke by Dhoni


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			India are making sure Pakistan go out by capitulating. Thatâ€™s so ridiculously bent.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you,even the commentators were saying they couldnâ€™t understand it.
India just donâ€™t play like that at the end.
Dhoni just didnâ€™t try at all to hit out as he normally does.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 30, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Canâ€™t take anything away from Eng .. but all conversations around India and Dhoni finish..
If it was a plan to lose then it is is interesting (a bit like team order in F1)
Indiaâ€™s loss
1
>> Makes life difficult for Pak
India would beat Pakistan 8/9 times in 10
>> Keeps Eng in the WC (good for TV)
India would win 4-6 out of 10 against England, not sure why you wouldn't take the chance to eliminate the host and pre tournament favourite
>> Leaves India w 2 games to still qualify
They've already qualified barring a miracle 
>> they play one against WI which has already been knocked out
>> they have some rest before they meet Bangladesh within 48 hours
They had that anyway? 
>> Eng destiny itâ€™s own hand
Again, bad for India

They get much needed kicking before the semis .. win-win for all..

Finally they also go for a preferred SF opposition by choosing where they finish on the table.  At current plans they are likely to play Eng or Pak in the semis.. rather than Aus

They were never going to play Aus if they finished in the Top 2 anyway, so once again irrelevant. Aus are also a team they've comfortably beaten anyway. 

-masterstroke by Dhoni
		
Click to expand...

Weird post!


----------



## Mudball (Jun 30, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Weird post!
		
Click to expand...

  less weird that Dhoni in the last 3 overs..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2019)

England got the result but still have to beat New Zealand to be 100% certain to qualify. Batting like that and you don't see it being a problem but have we got one more so-so day left?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 1, 2019)

The issue is Dhoni not being capable of scoring quickly in high pressure situations anymore. He's been a poor finisher for a while in pressured run chases. India would have chased it down if they had Pant or Pandya at the end, they just didn't have the firepower to get it done. I don't believe it to be match-fixing or to do with Pakistan personally.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The issue is Dhoni not being capable of scoring quickly in high pressure situations anymore. He's been a poor finisher for a while in pressured run chases. India would have chased it down if they had Pant or Pandya at the end, they just didn't have the firepower to get it done. I don't believe it to be match-fixing or to do with Pakistan personally.
		
Click to expand...

To not even attempt to swing his bat is unforgivable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2019)

Kohli for me is an outstanding cricket but I just have never liked him - he seems to embody the whole â€œBCCIâ€ attitude that everything must revolve around them and the IPL etc - and anytime India do lose there is always a reason beyond them just not playing well 

And this once again shows it 

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...undaries-helped-england-in-victory-over-india


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2019)

The boundary was the same size for both teams batting so think it's a lame point. They simply didn't seem, for whatever reason to relish the chase or seem to want to try. Were they keeping an eye on net run rate? Seemed a very strange chase


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The boundary was the same size for both teams batting so think it's a lame point. They simply didn't seem, for whatever reason to relish the chase or seem to want to try. Were they keeping an eye on net run rate? Seemed a very strange chase
		
Click to expand...

Even when England were battling i thought the Indian body language was odd, very jovial like they were treating it as a charity game. I've never seen Kohli smile so much when a team was tonking his bowlers around the park.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kohli for me is an outstanding cricket but I just have never liked him - he seems to embody the whole â€œBCCIâ€ attitude that everything must revolve around them and the IPL etc - and anytime India do lose there is always a reason beyond them just not playing well

And this once again shows it

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...undaries-helped-england-in-victory-over-india

Click to expand...

I thought it was lame... but you never know what goes their minds.  To be fair to Kohii.. he said, they will learn and move on..   i could understand if he said something about what kind of rollers were used between innings, but boundary sizes did not really matter. 

On a different note.. stumbled onto the story of Gayle on the Beebs.  Always great to watch the guy bat..  never knew his background before this. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/48755729


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 1, 2019)

Angelo Mathews. :O


----------



## Mudball (Jul 2, 2019)

Well dhoni has been pathetic against Bangladesh.. would not take the singles and hogged the limelight.  India look like they are 30-40 runs short.   Come on Bangladesh.. make this WC interesting


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Well dhoni has been pathetic against Bangladesh.. would not take the singles and hogged the limelight.  India look like they are 30-40 runs short.   Come on Bangladesh.. make this WC interesting
		
Click to expand...

Hes been batting like this for a long time, plenty of run a ball inns when the field is out, very few destructive inns of late


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Well dhoni has been pathetic against Bangladesh.. would not take the singles and hogged the limelight.  India look like they are 30-40 runs short.   Come on Bangladesh.. make this WC interesting
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather they lost today and beat Pakistan and give England a bit of room on net run rate in case it goes belly up against NZ


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'd rather they lost today and beat Pakistan and give England a bit of room on net run rate in case it goes belly up against NZ
		
Click to expand...

Id rather we just beat NZ and stop relying on other teams to help us out!


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2019)

Kohli refusing to accept video umpires decision yet again, another 10% fine no doubt rather than the proper action that should be taken!

Great player but an utter arse


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146019300358012929
Mental record that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Id rather we just beat NZ and stop relying on other teams to help us out!
		
Click to expand...

I agree and judgement day is here. Can we rely on our players to perform as they need to though? No gripes if we go out and make 350ish and they knock it off in an exciting game and we lose but please don't let us limp to 220-9 after our 50 overs and they get it for 2 wickets


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 3, 2019)

Has Kohli complained the only reason they won yesterday was the boundaries were too small?


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2019)

Massive toss to win, batting on what looks a very flat one. No Lockie Ferguson for the Kiwis either. Will be no one to blame but themselves if they dont win this!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hopefully Southee bowls his full allowance. 500 could be on


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Hopefully Southee bowls his full allowance. 500 could be on 

Click to expand...

cant be easy coming in to bowl on a deck like this when youve been carrying drinks for the last few weeks!


----------



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2019)

Eng should have this in the bag...  Bowling more dependable than Batting, so looks like Batting is working today.  
I am assuming we can see Bolt away without too much damage. 

So the big Q is ... NZ or Pak in the final four?


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Eng should have this in the bag...  Bowling more dependable than Batting, so looks like Batting is working today.  
I am assuming we can see Bolt away without too much damage. 

So the big Q is ... NZ or Pak in the final four?
		
Click to expand...

Almost impossible for Pakistan to qualify ahead of NZ on net run rate, theyre relying on the Kiwis to beat England today.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Almost impossible for Pakistan to qualify ahead of NZ on net run rate, theyre relying on the Kiwis to beat England today.
		
Click to expand...

Yep just read something which said we have to beat NZ by around 200 runs and Pakistan need to beat Bangladesh by similar for them to progress if we win today.


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2019)

England been pegged back here as the pitch appears to get slower with the older ball, low 300s rather than mid 300s looking likely. Should still be enough as long as the Kiwis dont get a complete flier


----------



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			England been pegged back here as the pitch appears to get slower with the older ball, low 300s rather than mid 300s looking likely. Should still be enough as long as the Kiwis dont get a complete flier
		
Click to expand...

They are chipping away... will Eng get to 300?  All depends on Morgan

Its funny how pitches were fast during the early part of the WC and everyone was moaning about too many runs.   A few dry spells and all pitches seem to have slowed down and fast bowlers are bowling slow ones and off cutters... now everyone complaining about low scoring.   I must say low scoring more interesting than wham-bam affair


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2019)

Mudball said:



			They are chipping away... will Eng get to 300?  All depends on Morgan

Its funny how pitches were fast during the early part of the WC and everyone was moaning about too many runs.   A few dry spells and all pitches seem to have slowed down and fast bowlers are bowling slow ones and off cutters... now everyone complaining about low scoring.   I must say low scoring more interesting than wham-bam affair
		
Click to expand...

Not sure the pitches are due to the dry spell but more how the BCCI (sorry ICC) have had the pitches prepared


----------



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Not sure the pitches are due to the dry spell but more how the BCCI (sorry ICC) have had the pitches prepared
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it is fully down to ICC/BCCI.. it cant change the weather.   In any case, they would have like belters as that makes better telly.  This WC is even contest between bat & ball..


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2019)

Mudball said:



			I doubt it is fully down to ICC/BCCI.. it cant change the weather.   In any case, they would have like belters as that makes better telly.  This WC is even contest between bat & ball..
		
Click to expand...

Its certainly more about how theyve been prepared than the weather thats for sure, international pitches in England werent this dry last summer!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

How's the nerves? I'm bloody cacking it


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2019)

Calm for now, no reason not to be really. Bonus wicket from the ump early too


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			How's the nerves? I'm bloody cacking it 

Click to expand...

It's a shame you were not there for this one. Actually, maybe that would be too stressful.

Incidentally, who was with you and Sean Pollock in the picture? I couldn't pick him.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a shame you were not there for this one. Actually, maybe that would be too stressful.

Incidentally, who was with you and Sean Pollock in the picture? I couldn't pick him.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, there was a clue in the caption 
We saw Beefy as well but he looked completely knacked, doddering around on crutches so we decided to spare him


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

Just to round the story off, Jason Holder called our club on Saturday morning and they arranged a game for him during the Captains Weekend. They reckon he was an absolute gent, built like the proverbial brick outhouse and liked a few tots of Guinness


----------



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2019)

This is looking like a walk in the park for Eng.   At this rate, even Pak might make it.   I think NZ needs atleast 150 to stay in the NRR hunt

Well if you thought Dhoni was bad with slow play...  NZ is bent on commiting harakiri..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Yes mate, there was a clue in the caption 
We saw Beefy as well but he looked completely knacked, doddering around on crutches so we decided to spare him 

Click to expand...

Was the other guy a mate of yours then? I took him to be another ex-cricketer. Pollock / Fish, got that, recognised him anyway as he still looks the same. The lad has aged well


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2019)

Mudball said:



			This is looking like a walk in the park for Eng.   At this rate, even Pak might make it.   I think NZ needs atleast 150 to stay in the NRR hunt

Well if you thought Dhoni was bad with slow play...  NZ is bent on commiting harakiri..
		
Click to expand...

If NZ are ao for 150 Pak would still need to win by more than 250 runs lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2019)

England been plenty good enough against a pretty poor NZ side, really seems that you just have to get Williamson out!

Kiwis gonna be quite fortunate to be in the semi finals all said and done, a washout against India and they only beat Bangladesh by a few inches with the final catch.

Clearly missed Ferguson today but far too many of their batters out of nick/not quite good enough, Guptils lack of runs been a big issue for them


----------



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			England been plenty good enough against a pretty poor NZ side, really seems that you just have to get Williamson out!

Kiwis gonna be quite fortunate to be in the semi finals all said and done, a washout against India and they only beat Bangladesh by a few inches with the final catch.

Clearly missed Ferguson today but far too many of their batters out of nick/not quite good enough, Guptils lack of runs been a big issue for them
		
Click to expand...

NZ almost in Semis..  Very tough for Pak... 
As per espncricinfo, commentators, Pakistan needs to beat Bangladesh by a margin of 316 runs, to qualify for semis.

or the math is.. 
If Pakistan score 350, they must win by 311 runs.
If Pakistan score 400, they must win by 316 runs.
If Pakistan score 450, they must win by 321 runs.
If Bangladesh win the toss and choose to bat, Pakistan are out before a ball has been bowled.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 3, 2019)

Thought they could also improve the net run rate by putting Bangladesh in, bowling them out for a very low score then knocking the runs off quickly


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Thought they could also improve the net run rate by putting Bangladesh in, bowling them out for a very low score then knocking the runs off quickly
		
Click to expand...

not able to improve it by enough to go above NZ this way on all accounts


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Was the other guy a mate of yours then? I took him to be another ex-cricketer. Pollock / Fish, got that, recognised him anyway as he still looks the same. The lad has aged well 

Click to expand...

Ha ha yes the other lad is one of the lads I play golf with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2019)

That was far easier than it could have been and clearly a vital toss to have one. Up goes the expectation levels in the press and on social media


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That was far easier than it could have been and clearly a vital toss to have one. Up goes the expectation levels in the press and on social media
		
Click to expand...

Any chance one of your posts on this thread could be positive? Just a single one, please? England are in a world cup semi final after all. 

Absolute drain.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2019)

enjoyed the game, esp England opening stand.

pretty confident England would wind, not been that impressed with NZ aside from Williamson and looks like its all one him to get the runs.

I'd be surprised if they got further than the semi


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Any chance one of your posts on this thread could be positive? Just a single one, please? England are in a world cup semi final after all.

Absolute drain.
		
Click to expand...

Why? It's called an opinion and if you go back I think you'll find praise for some of the performances we've put. No obligation to read

First semi since 92 hardly means with be earth shattering and to be honest given the amount of hype and expectation we should have qualified with ease without having to beat two tricky opponents to do so. If we'd lost a game to the weather it may have been even worse. This has to be the best chance to win the WC in a cricketing generation but we've seen before how England (and not just in cricket) can let opportunities slip.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why? It's called an opinion and if you go back I think you'll find praise for some of the performances we've put. No obligation to read

First semi since 92 hardly means with be earth shattering and to be honest given the amount of hype and expectation we should have qualified with ease without having to beat two tricky opponents to do so. If we'd lost a game to the weather it may have been even worse. This has to be the best chance to win the WC in a cricketing generation but we've seen before how England (and not just in cricket) can let opportunities slip.
		
Click to expand...

Type your name in to the search box in this thread and find a positive post since 1st June about England, without it being laced with negativity at some point. Even with your post count it shouldn't take long.

Exactly, first semi since '92 which means we should be positive. The reference to other sports is lazy and utterly irrelevant.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2019)

Not getting into a protracted debate so will post this and then done. Crack on after that and bitch and whinge all you like. 

It is called an opinion based on watching cricket including England live and on TV for the past 40 years in differing formats and also watching county cricket for the same period. I think with England as that's seems to be your bugbear, the whole set up is wrong from the very top with the people in charge of the game and the selectors and I think there have been too many occasions across all formats where there have been too many poor performances especially batting collapses which when you compare to other top sides doesn't happen as often. In this WC in particular I think there has been way too much hype, another poor performance against Sri Lanka and we were a rained off game away from probable elimination. The game yesterday which was make or break could have been a disaster had we lost the toss but as I said turned out to be far easier than it could have been. Just because we have had a good run in limited over cricket doesn't give us a right to win the WC or any game and if I think there has been a poor display I'll say. 

I can't see how comparing the expectation and quality of the 2019 cricket squad in a semi-final to those in other sports where we have had the chance to win and go onto great things is lazy and irrelevant. It just shows that expectations don't always equate to winning performances under pressure.

Plenty for you to bitch about so fill your boots. Made my *OPINION *perfectly clear so I'm done


----------



## Tongo (Jul 5, 2019)

Shaheen Shah Afridi looks a cracking bowler. Probably the most exciting young bowler in the game at the moment.


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2019)

Good to see the Saffers batsmen turn up now the pressures off


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2019)

Interesting squad selected for the Lions, based on their current season form, maybe the cupboard isnt quite as bare as been fearing; Sibley, Gregory, Robinson especially. Add in the likes of Foakes, Mahmood, Porter and Leach and theres quite a few who will get a chance in the foreseeable future in the England set up, how many of them are good enough only time will tell


----------



## Tongo (Jul 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			Interesting squad selected for the Lions, based on their current season form, maybe the cupboard isnt quite as bare as been fearing; Sibley, Gregory, Robinson especially. Add in the likes of Foakes, Mahmood, Porter and Leach and theres quite a few who will get a chance in the foreseeable future in the England set up, how many of them are good enough only time will tell
		
Click to expand...

Sibley and Gregory have been in fabulous form. Foakes is an obvious choice but he aint gonna get back in the test team now that Jonny 'toys out of the pram' Bairstow has the gloves back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2019)

Looking forward to a semi against the old enemy. Shame about our record at Lords but what a time to start changing that


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Not much brains on display so far this morning. Williamson for some reason decided to bat in murky conditions at Old Trafford with rain likely later in the innings. Just to level it up a little Kohli burns their review first ball with one thats barely hitting another set! 

Guptils horror WC continues and its over to you again Kane


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Not much brains on display so far this morning. Williamson for some reason decided to bat in murky conditions at Old Trafford with rain likely later in the innings. Just to level it up a little Kohli burns their r*eview first ball with one thats barely hitting another set*!

Guptils horror WC continues and its over to you again Kane
		
Click to expand...

I am surprised that Dhoni did not stop him... it looked like it was missing leg.  
Having said all this... what a start for India.  10-1 in 7 overs.  The ball not swinging much despite all the cloud cover.  Still Bhoommmmra still unplayable.  

It does feel that at some point NZ will explode and go after the 5th bowler.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Its just doing enough and nibbling about to make batting tough but as you Bumrah is a joy to watch! More like a test match first 10 overs this and makes choosing to bat even stranger.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

A bunsen at OT inside 20 overs lol, I wonder which side the neutral ICC prepared this pitch for


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			A bunsen at OT inside 20 overs lol, I wonder which side the neutral ICC prepared this pitch for
		
Click to expand...

This is hygge tv.. 
... Surely India is missing another spinner.. or another review.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			This is hygge tv.. 
... Surely India is missing another spinner.. or another review.
		
Click to expand...

theyd have only wasted it on that appeal by Chahal lol


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2019)

A few things that I notice in this WC.. and some of these come from T20

1) every fast/medium bowler now bowls the slow ball every over.  Ignoring Bhumra, the revelation has been with Hardik Pandya.  Same length deliveries seem to do 2 differnt things depending on how he rolls his fingers.  
2) The Yorker is back.  the ability to bowl it at will seems to be with an elite group of Bhumra, Bolt, Archer, Amir etc.

This WC, bowlers are winning rather than batsman. The pitches may be dodgy too - crumbling too quickly.  If these pitches were in the subcontinent, then everyone would have the local Board responsible for it. 

3) Bowlers and Spinners are now very good fielders.  In the old world, bowlers would go to third man or somewhere deep to 'rest', but these guys are in the thick of it.  

4) Substitutes seem to come in and out.  Not sure how long India has used super fielder Jadeja in the field as a substitue

5) Specialist batsman are happy to patrol the deep not just in the 30 yard - Kohli, Pandya seem to be everywhere.  Gone are the days when they go away after doing the job - Chris Gayle is probably is still probably the exception and part of the old guard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			A few things that I notice in this WC.. and some of these come from T20

1) every fast/medium bowler now bowls the slow ball every over.  Ignoring Bhumra, the revelation has been with Hardik Pandya.  Same length deliveries seem to do 2 differnt things depending on how he rolls his fingers. 
2) The Yorker is back.  the ability to bowl it at will seems to be with an elite group of Bhumra, Bolt, Archer, Amir etc.

This WC, bowlers are winning rather than batsman. The pitches may be dodgy too - crumbling too quickly.  If these pitches were in the subcontinent, then everyone would have the local Board responsible for it.

3) Bowlers and Spinners are now very good fielders.  In the old world, bowlers would go to third man or somewhere deep to 'rest', but these guys are in the thick of it. 

4) Substitutes seem to come in and out.  Not sure how long India has used super fielder Jadeja in the field as a substitue

5) Specialist batsman are happy to patrol the deep not just in the 30 yard - Kohli, Pandya seem to be everywhere.  Gone are the days when they go away after doing the job - Chris Gayle is probably is still probably the exception and part of the old guard
		
Click to expand...

Some good points but the game moves forward. I think if you looked at the first world cup final and this one (or even the last one) and they will look like two entirely different sports. Players and coaching staff are merely finding different ways to get better with the ball, batsmen are being more inventive in their shot making and most fielders are fitter and sharper.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			A few things that I notice in this WC.. and some of these come from T20

1) every fast/medium bowler now bowls the slow ball every over.  Ignoring Bhumra, the revelation has been with Hardik Pandya.  Same length deliveries seem to do 2 differnt things depending on how he rolls his fingers.  
2) The Yorker is back.  the ability to bowl it at will seems to be with an elite group of Bhumra, Bolt, Archer, Amir etc.

This WC, bowlers are winning rather than batsman. The pitches may be dodgy too - crumbling too quickly.  If these pitches were in the subcontinent, then everyone would have the local Board responsible for it. 

3) Bowlers and Spinners are now very good fielders.  In the old world, bowlers would go to third man or somewhere deep to 'rest', but these guys are in the thick of it.  

4) Substitutes seem to come in and out.  Not sure how long India has used super fielder Jadeja in the field as a substitue

5) Specialist batsman are happy to patrol the deep not just in the 30 yard - Kohli, Pandya seem to be everywhere.  Gone are the days when they go away after doing the job - Chris Gayle is probably is still probably the exception and part of the old guard
		
Click to expand...

Can hardly blame the local board for the pitches when they arent responsible for how they are being prepared!!!!! Likewise Sky for the Commentary rota on all accounts (which is worse than the pitches haha)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 9, 2019)

Ill be honest for me itâ€™s gone on too long now , got a bit boring and it seems tailored to try and ensure India get to the final 


For me the overhaul of just have the top nations plus two qualifiers has reduced the excitement 

Would like to see it going to 16 teams and - four groups top two then go into the knock out rounds


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ill be honest for me itâ€™s gone on too long now , got a bit boring and it seems tailored to try and ensure India get to the final


For me the overhaul of just have the top nations plus two qualifiers has reduced the excitement

*Would like to see it going to 16 teams and - four groups top two then go into the knock out round*s
		
Click to expand...

I found the format interesting... everyone got a chance. and there was none of the 'Group of Death' nonsense.   You could make it shorter by having 2 games per day while still having 10 teams play each other.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Can hardly blame the local board for the pitches when they arent responsible for how they are being prepared!!!!! Likewise Sky for the Commentary rota on all accounts (which is worse than the pitches haha)
		
Click to expand...

The commentary has been the absolute low point. Not Sky's fault as I believe the commentary panel has been set by the organisers and so Sky have no say who is appointed to each game. That has been the issue. Some of these have been inept at best


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2019)

Pouring down in Didsbury right now, and doesn't feel like it's going to stop anytime soon. Could be needing that reserve day.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Pouring down in Didsbury right now, and doesn't feel like it's going to stop anytime soon. Could be needing that reserve day.
		
Click to expand...


Radars not very pretty for several hours but on all accounts they can play until 9.30 tonight and theoretically we only need 20 overs of India innings so think they do everything to get it done today, especially looking at tomorrows forecast


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The commentary has been the absolute low point. Not Sky's fault as I believe the commentary panel has been set by the organisers and so Sky have no say who is appointed to each game. That has been the issue. Some of these have been inept at best
		
Click to expand...

The joys of Jeremy Coney for short spells on TMS today as NZ are playing. Sky has been muted for the majority of the comp!


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

If NZ dont bat again then their score of 211/5 after 46.1 overs will equate to the following targets:

20 ovs 148
25 ovs 172
46 ovs 237

Not sure NZ would be too unhappy with them playing later tonight in gloomy conditions for 20-25 overs


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2019)

Rain getting a bit lighter here which is a good sign, was absolutely pouring down a little while ago. Hopefully clear in the next hour or so.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2019)

I am sure NZ would take the rain anyday.. it will give them better runs than 2 overs of Bhumra..


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			I am sure NZ would take the rain anyday.. it will give them better runs than 2 overs of Bhumra..
		
Click to expand...

its only giving them 26 off 23 balls even if Bumrah goes for 10 thats still only 8rpo at the other end


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			The joys of Jeremy Coney for short spells on TMS today as NZ are playing. Sky has been muted for the majority of the comp!
		
Click to expand...

He is an absolute pleasure to listen to. One of the joys of TMS is the commentator from the opposition country. You rarely get a bad one and Coney is a particular favourite of mine. Jim Maxwell, Australian, is excellent, Tony Crozier, WI, a real loss. Some of the voices are so melodic, the stories so gentle and easy to listen to.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is an absolute pleasure to listen to. One of the joys of TMS is the commentator from the opposition country. You rarely get a bad one and Coney is a particular favourite of mine. Jim Maxwell, Australian, is excellent, Tony Crozier, WI, a real loss. Some of the voices are so melodic, the stories so gentle and easy to listen to.
		
Click to expand...

Maxwell definitely been a bit of a throwback to days gone by for sure. Crozier sorely missed I agree. Thought Graeme Smith was excellent on the radio too

Its actually quite sad how bad some of the others are though, especially the most recent England internationals that are on the team


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2019)

Who came up with the idea of a Cricket WC in England...    cant control the weather..  Next WC in India - will be a scorcher


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Who came up with the idea of a Cricket WC in England...    cant control the weather..  Next WC in India - will be a scorcher
		
Click to expand...

the same person who came up with the idea of a cricket world cup


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2019)

not looking good today....  Kiwis may live to fight another day.   The D/L score is absurd.   If NZ stop now, India need to score 237!! or 148 in 20 overs.   So the side batting first scored at about 3-4 per over, the chasing side needs to do 6!!!


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			not looking good today....  Kiwis may live to fight another day.   The D/L score is absurd.   If NZ stop now, India need to score 237!! or 148 in 20 overs.   So the side batting first scored at about 3-4 per over, the chasing side needs to do 6!!!
		
Click to expand...

Kiwis much rather get this done today than living to fight another day, especially if the fcast as bad as it looks

How is the DL absurd? Of course the DL run rate is higher for a side knowing theyre only batting 20 overs than a side expecting to bat 50! Have a look at run rates in T20s and compare to ODIs, its pretty clear. Oh and the betting odds have barely changed since it started raining which is a pretty decent insight that the DL isnt that far off the mark


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Kiwis much rather get this done today than living to fight another day, especially if the fcast as bad as it looks

How is the DL absurd? Of course the DL run rate is higher for a side knowing theyre only batting 20 overs than a side expecting to bat 50! *Have a look at run rates in T20s *and compare to ODIs, its pretty clear. Oh and the betting odds have barely changed since it started raining which is a pretty decent insight that the DL isnt that far off the mark
		
Click to expand...

But the surface and conditions are different.   If the conditions were tough for NZ then how can it suddently become a flat track for India.   I think NZ made something like 25-30 in the first 10 overs.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			But the surface and conditions are different.   If the conditions were tough for NZ then how can it suddenly become a flat track for India.   I think NZ made something like 25-30 in the first 10 overs.
		
Click to expand...

you genuinely think the target should be 85ish in 20 overs?

India were 80% to win when they went off, theyre currently still 80% to win according to the betting mkts. If the match was reduced to 20 overs and they were set 85 they would be 99+% to win. You think thats right? Would it be right if India had batted first and New Zealand were chasing too?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Who came up with the idea of a Cricket WC in England...    cant control the weather..  Next WC in India - will be a scorcher
		
Click to expand...

In theory yes but if they spread it around the country, a heck of a size, it could well be raining at some point. The weather has been pretty kind to this tournament so far.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2019)

So finally washed out.  Play to resume tomorrow at 10:30.  Rain expected tomorrow around 2pm.  Is there any reason why the ICC wont start earlier than 10:30?  Why risk another washout or curtailed match? Where is the logic in this?


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			So finally washed out.  Play to resume tomorrow at 10:30.  Rain expected tomorrow around 2pm.  Is there any reason why the ICC wont start earlier than 10:30?  Why risk another washout or curtailed match? Where is the logic in this?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, because thats the rules. Been enough moaning about the weather and also starts being too early, mainly from the subcontinent, yet when it suits India suddenly theres a clamour to start at 9am, as if it isnt tilted in their favour enough lol. I read one Indian fan post today why are they playing the CWC in England in the rainy season, another ask why they dont play it India every time and a third ask why the stadiums dont all have roofs if there is a chance of rain (coming from a country where there is serious danger of future water shortages!)

Would love India to bat slowly tomorrow and be 1 run behind on DLS when the umps take them off just to see the complete and utter meltdown from the most myopic fans in the world (sadly the umps wouldnt take them off in a monsoon if India were 1 run behind)


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Yes, because thats the rules. Been enough moaning about the weather and also starts being too early, mainly from the subcontinent, yet when it suits India suddenly theres a clamour to start at 9am, as if it isnt tilted in their favour enough lol. I read one Indian *fan post today* why are they playing the CWC in England in the rainy season, another ask why they dont play it India every time and a third ask why the stadiums dont all have roofs if there is a chance of rain (coming from a country where there is serious danger of future water shortages!)

Would love India to bat slowly tomorrow and be 1 run behind on DLS when the umps take them off just to see the complete and utter meltdown from the most myopic fans in the world (sadly the umps wouldnt take them off in a monsoon if India were 1 run behind)
		
Click to expand...

Dont expect twitter to be very kind on the proceeding..  it is currently 1 billion people against 11 Kiwis and the English rain gods.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

I know fully what to expect from Indian cricket fans (having run a cricket website previously), just hate their self centred myopic us us us views as if everything is perfect in cricket in India lol


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			I know fully what to expect from Indian cricket fans (having run a cricket website previously), just hate their self centred myopic us us us views as if everything is perfect in cricket in India lol
		
Click to expand...

Isnt that the same with fans everywhere..  We do the same with our Footy - thanks to the Premier league.   The only difference between English footy and Indian cricket is that in our case 'it hasnt come home' yet


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Isnt that the same with fans everywhere..  We do the same with our Footy - thanks to the Premier league.   The only difference between English footy and Indian cricket is that in our case 'it hasnt come home' yet
		
Click to expand...


haha no, nothing quite like an indian cricket fan as you well know 

i guess because i try to tend to have a balanced view Id like others to be the same, Indian cricket fans and Liverpool football fans at the other end of the spectrum


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			Yes, because thats the rules. Been enough moaning about the weather and also starts being too early, mainly from the subcontinent, yet when it suits India suddenly theres a clamour to start at 9am, as if it isnt tilted in their favour enough lol. I read one Indian fan post today why are they playing the CWC in England in the rainy season, another ask why they dont play it India every time and a third ask why the stadiums dont all have roofs if there is a chance of rain (coming from a country where there is serious danger of future water shortages!)

Would love India to bat slowly tomorrow and be 1 run behind on DLS when the umps take them off just to see the complete and utter meltdown from the most myopic fans in the world (sadly the umps wouldnt take them off in a monsoon if India were 1 run behind)
		
Click to expand...

I would love to see the meltdown of the Indian players on the pitch if that happened. India would declare a national emergency and social media would explode. I can't see anything but India playing with one eye on the weather and knocking them off as quick as they can. A couple of early wickets could make it interesting though


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

Indian cricket fans are the worst. If you look at the replies to posts on Cricinfo on Twitter you'll see some truly dreadful stuff. The latest one I saw was a whole ream of Indian fans angrily dismissing the Cricinfo WC XI because they didn't pick Dhoni over Carey. Mental, Carey's been the best WK in the WC comfortably. They're so unbelievably biased, but the game breeds it, the ICC basically bow to India's demands and run the game how India want them to. The fact DRS took so long to be taken up worldwide was an absolute joke, every other nation were happy to use it except India, so it didn't happen.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 10, 2019)

There is a documentary on Netflix called "Death of a Gentleman" and it's pretty revealing. 

I have and always will stand by my belief that test cricket is proper cricket. The shorter formats are great for a bit of fun but they aren't a proper examination of the players abilities.  

If I was in charge then international tours would have a minimum of 3 test matches and a maximum of 5 T20 matches. No need for 50 overs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2019)

Captainron said:



			There is a documentary on Netflix called "Death of a Gentleman" and it's pretty revealing.

I have and always will stand by my belief that test cricket is proper cricket. The shorter formats are great for a bit of fun but they aren't a proper examination of the players abilities. 

If I was in charge then international tours would have a minimum of 3 test matches and a maximum of 5 T20 matches. No need for 50 overs.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with regards tests and it's a format that a) needs preserving and b) a huge image boost worldwide. However I'd rather watch a 50 over game rather than too many glorified tip and run games like the T20's. Yes they can be exciting when a batsman is on fire, but hardly a fair bat v ball contest usually. I'd rather go 3, ideally 5 match test series, 3 ODI and 1 (2 max) T20. However as it's about money for each and every board, thats not going to happen and they all know cash is in the one day formats.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 10, 2019)

I like a good test match as anyone else.. (hopefully my ashes ballot comes thru).   They are a good test.   T20 may be tip and run, but it brings the crowd in. More importantly it brings families and young ones in.   It is fairly easy to go for a Surrey match at the end of the office day and watch some action with a beer in your hand or get into the family stands.   I must say that ODI format is a bit dated ...  

Re the  Kiwi match, I am glad that the BCCI has managed to change the weather in Old Trafford.   Yesterday it was supposed to start raininng at 3, thanks to BCCI, now it is expected to rain by 8pm.  So we should have a full match.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

I like cricket, in all forms. I'll more than happily watch a Test, ODi or T20 series. All different, all require different skills, all equally entertaining for me. 

Weather pretty nice in Manchester this morning after a wet start. Should easily get the game finished seeing as we only need to finish half the game.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 10, 2019)

Are they continuing the match from where they were or starting over?

Sorry noob question!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

Continuing the match from where it left off yesterday.


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Are they continuing the match from where they were or starting over?

Sorry noob question!
		
Click to expand...

Not really a noob question the way the rules for this WC are lol, if theyd have played last night theyd have shortened the game but as it rolled over they reset to where they left the field


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Indian cricket fans are the worst. If you look at the replies to posts on Cricinfo on Twitter you'll see some truly dreadful stuff. The latest one I saw was a whole ream of Indian fans angrily dismissing the Cricinfo WC XI because they didn't pick Dhoni over Carey. Mental, Carey's been the best WK in the WC comfortably. They're so unbelievably biased, but the game breeds it, the ICC basically bow to India's demands and run the game how India want them to. The fact DRS took so long to be taken up worldwide was an absolute joke, every other nation were happy to use it except India, so it didn't happen.
		
Click to expand...

Saw posts like how can you pick a best XI without Kohli and Dhoni.

they dont like the answer that Kohli has not been at his best, has captained poorly and behaved like a petulant child whilst Dhonis best days are long behind him and hes not in the top handful of keeper/batsmen


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

So DLS would have given New Zealand 237 if they didnt come back, they actually got to 239, maybe India werent as hard done by by DLS last night as their millions of fans wanted to claim

India should get these in their sleep but be nice to see Boult and Lockie get a couple early


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

Huge wicket getting Rohit cheaply!


----------



## IanM (Jul 10, 2019)

Kiwis 50 runs short....................... probably!


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

now weve got a game


----------



## Mudball (Jul 10, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Huge wicket getting Rohit cheaply!
		
Click to expand...

... and so is Kohli..


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

Love it. This is exactly what this game needed.


----------



## IanM (Jul 10, 2019)

....and now 3 down.   Blimey!

Working from home today.... iPad on next to laptop... no great for productivity!  (Be same when The Open is on!)


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2019)

no doubt the BCCI will lodge a compliant and then insist that the review system is flawed


----------



## Mudball (Jul 10, 2019)

Bumrah is due a century... today is the day...


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

Dando said:



			no doubt the BCCI will lodge a compliant and then insist that the review system is flawed
		
Click to expand...

Kohli has been saying for ages that umpires call should be out, pretty sure that wont apply to todays dismissal

Kinda ironic that on overly dry pitches for what we are used to over here the Manchester weather has brought more English conditions for the Indians semi final 


Win predictor proving how awful it is again, had India at 98% earlier, still has them at 70%! Betting markets have them at 35%


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2019)

Dando said:



			no doubt the BCCI will lodge a compliant and then insist that the review system is flawed
		
Click to expand...

or say it was unfair to play the next day... in harder conditions


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			So DLS would have given New Zealand 237 if they didnt come back, they actually got to 239, maybe India werent as hard done by by DLS last night as their millions of fans wanted to claim

India should get these in their sleep but be nice to see Boult and Lockie get a couple early
		
Click to expand...

Your hopes granted 
Nice to see as well,could be a humdinger now


----------



## IanM (Jul 10, 2019)

I just had a wee value bet on India.... kiss of death for them probably


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

Rishabh Pant is pure class.


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

what a catch that is from Neesham


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

That is a properly good catch


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2019)

the way this is going all the Indian "cricket" fans will be making a swift exit out the ground shortly


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

India all out for 160 with Dhoni finishing 30* off 70 balls would be perfect.


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

Kiwis should be getting Santner on rather than the Big Man here, critical they dont let India back in too easily


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

top stuff Santner  now time for Dhoni to get that rate up to 10s


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			Kiwis should be getting Santner on rather than the Big Man here, critical they dont let India back in too easily
		
Click to expand...

Good shout. 0/1 off 2 since he came into the attack.


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

India need 148 off 20 overs (but having lost 5 wickets), oh the irony

make that 6


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2019)

Big performance from NZ. Are we ready for the fallout from the Indian fans


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big performance from NZ. Are we ready for the fallout from the Indian fans
		
Click to expand...

ready for it? cant wait lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm proper excited for the meltdown. I just hope Dhoni keeps up his sub 50 strike rate.

Also, proper dumb shot from Pandya. Slog sweeping across the line to a ball that was spinning away and that started on off. So dumb.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

Jadeja looking to accelerate, going at a run a ball. Dhoni still happily plodding along at a SR of 50. Most over-rated finisher in the history of cricket. He was good about 5 years ago, in recent years he's done exactly this so many times.


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

Jadeja playing superb here, giving India a squeak for sure


----------



## PieMan (Jul 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			Jadeja playing superb here, giving India a squeak for sure
		
Click to expand...

Following it on the BBC as I'm in Geneva with work - certainly more exciting than what I'm currently sitting through.....!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

lol at getting the sword celebration out for a 50 when your team still need 75 more


----------



## IanM (Jul 10, 2019)

Not as "dead and buried" as expected eh?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2019)

IanM said:



			Not as "dead and buried" as expected eh?
		
Click to expand...

Think it may be now but what a thriller


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Well played NZ

Been some amazing fielding under pressure from them today too, India only got close because of Jadejas stunning inngs under immense pressure


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 10, 2019)

Night night India.     Cue mass exodus from the ground.     
I'll give it an hour before the Indian cricket board call for a re-run of the match.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2019)

What a throw. Game over


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

Anyone wants a ticket for the final theres about to become a load of them for sale


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2019)

Haha, so perfect Dhoni getting run out after going at a SR <70. Jadeja was their only hope. Cya India. Let the meltdown commence.

Next WC Semi finals will be best of 3.


----------



## IanM (Jul 10, 2019)

Wow what a game....


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2019)

well Mudball got part of it right about Bumra, well there was a 0 in it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2019)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Perfect


----------



## Tongo (Jul 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			The joys of Jeremy Coney for short spells on TMS today as NZ are playing. Sky has been muted for the majority of the comp!
		
Click to expand...

Coney is the absolute bees knees when it comes to comms.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 10, 2019)

New Zealand winning the World Cup would so magnificent for world cricket. One in the eye for the big 3.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 10, 2019)

Tongo said:



			New Zealand winning the World Cup would so magnificent for world cricket. One in the eye for the big 3.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Afghanistan, West Indies and Bangladesh have been pants...........!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Yeah Afghanistan, West Indies and Bangladesh have been pants...........!!! 

Click to expand...

You forgot South Africa,they have been the worst of the lot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2019)

â€œThe ICC wonâ€™t like it, but I donâ€™t care - weâ€™re through!â€





Jeremy Coney is delighted to see

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148961195803729922


----------



## PieMan (Jul 10, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			You forgot South Africa,they have been the worst of the lot

Click to expand...

But they did beat the cheats......I mean Australia......so they did come good eventually!!!


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

PieMan said:



			But they did beat the cheats......I mean Australia......so they did come good eventually!!! 

Click to expand...

good side when the pressures off


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha, so perfect Dhoni getting run out after going at a SR <70. Jadeja was their only hope. Cya India. Let the meltdown commence.

Next WC Semi finals will be best of 3.
		
Click to expand...

Indiaâ€™s Oppo will have to bat and bowl left handed if their right handed and vice versa and will also be blindfolded at all times while wearing suits of armour


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2019)

Kohli suggesting that the WC could be like the IPL - team that tops the table or second gets another chance if they lose

He really is a bitter man


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148979512035741698


----------



## Tongo (Jul 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kohli suggesting that the WC could be like the IPL - team that tops the table or second gets another chance if they lose

He really is a bitter man


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148979512035741698

Click to expand...

Did anybody remind Kohli that, despite such a process, he and the RCB's have never won the IPL?!


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kohli suggesting that the WC could be like the IPL - team that tops the table or second gets another chance if they lose

He really is a bitter man


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148979512035741698

Click to expand...

1/100 shot lands 

as ive said many times, great player, utter arse


----------



## Mudball (Jul 10, 2019)

Switched off after India was 6-3 or something..   Too much work and then i find it is something like 200!!  So did not follow it as i did not want to jinx it.

I am glad NZ won.   Equally glad that India was not all out for 100 - else there would be rioting in the streets of India.


...  now hoping that Eng, NZ win...   no Aussie at any cost.    Money on Eng.   Also i hope they show the finals on BBC if Eng make it


----------



## GB72 (Jul 11, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Switched off after India was 6-3 or something..   Too much work and then i find it is something like 200!!  So did not follow it as i did not want to jinx it.

I am glad NZ won.   Equally glad that India was not all out for 100 - else there would be rioting in the streets of India.


...  now hoping that Eng, NZ win...   no Aussie at any cost.    Money on Eng.   Also i hope they show the finals on BBC if Eng make it
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it will be on BBC but sky are putting it on free to view


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 11, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Not sure it will be on BBC but sky are putting it on free to view
		
Click to expand...

Any idea how to get any free ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Any idea how to get any free ?
		
Click to expand...

You still need to be a sky customer - there was talk that Ch5 were going to be given the pictures to broadcast so non Sky subscribers can watch it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Any idea how to get any free ?
		
Click to expand...

Think they plan to show it on Sky One as well as the sports channels

Looking forward to the semi-final today. England coming off the back of two good wins but having already lost to the Aussies. Think this will be a nail biter too and wonder if the toss/early weather will influence proceedings


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2019)

I was offered a free ticket for today's game late last night but sadly couldn't take it


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

BBC spots bit at the ground and the Aussie Woman say this world cut is about the redemption of Warner and Smith..... really?


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 11, 2019)

God I hope we can win this today! I hate losing to the convicts!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2019)

Bowling first definitely not ideal, hopefully we can bowl better first up and grab a couple of early wickets!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Bowling first definitely not ideal, hopefully we can bowl better first up and grab a couple of early wickets!
		
Click to expand...

who won the toss?


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			who won the toss?
		
Click to expand...

aussies did


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Aussies taking the India approach to burning their review early haha. Get in Jofra


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 11, 2019)

Gone.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Seems most of the Indians didnt manage to sell their semi final tickets for Edgbaston, wonder if theyve had any more joy for the final


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

cheating slogger out..   as the comentator was saying last ball "show s the class of Warner"


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2019)

What a start. Just what we needed. Just need Smith out now.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

This is a really brave effort from Carey, get the feeling he may be far more injured than appears from being hit by Archer on the helmet. Wouldnt be surprised if we hear later on hes cracked or broken his jaw. Expect Handscomb keeps wicket later


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			This is a really brave effort from Carey, get the feeling he may be far more injured than appears from being hit by Archer on the helmet. Wouldnt be surprised if we hear later on hes cracked or broken his jaw. Expect Handscomb keeps wicket later
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Looked nasty in real time and I reckon there could be some real damage. Good comeback by the Aussies and we need a wicket again


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 11, 2019)

Have England let the Aussies off lightly.
Should Archer and Woakes bowled a couple more overs each or maybe even all 10?


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Bonus wicket that as Rashid not looked threatening at all (wonder if his shoulder is 100% as just floating it not ripping it)


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Have England let the Aussies off lightly.
Should Archer and Woakes bowled a couple more overs each or maybe even all 10?
		
Click to expand...

Right to save some Archer overs for sure, Woakes a bit more subjective but England dont like them to bowl more than 6 in a spell.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			Bonus wicket that as Rashid not looked threatening at all (wonder if his shoulder is 100% as just floating it not ripping it)
		
Click to expand...

still far too good for the clueless Stoinis


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			still far too good for the clueless Stoinis 

Click to expand...

I think stoinis is a great pick..... for England that is, pretty average with bat and ball, good for a 60 or 70 with the ball


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			Right to save some Archer overs for sure, Woakes a bit more subjective but England dont like them to bowl more than 6 in a spell.
		
Click to expand...

We might win we might not but in my opinion we could have kept the pressure on.
Only time will tell


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2019)

Smith's face when Maxwell got out:


----------



## IanM (Jul 11, 2019)

Well... England will either

- knock these off easy peasy!  Or

- all out for naff all!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

IanM said:



			Well... England with either

- knock these off easy peasy!  Or

- all out for naff all!
		
Click to expand...

You been taking lessons from the Homer school of predictions? I would like a wicket again soon to stop them building too much momentum. Anything under 220 should be achievable without too much stress surely


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 11, 2019)

Great piece of fielding by Jos Buttler to get Smith out!


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 11, 2019)

IanM said:



			Well... England will either

- knock these off easy peasy!  Or

- all out for naff all!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I've been watching England for too long to expect anything else!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

Think we'd all have taken that wouldn't we. Now the nervy part starts


----------



## IanM (Jul 11, 2019)

Well, we'll know within 5 overs, if you understand my meaning.....

No one knows what Par score is till both batted, but super bowling performance having lost the toss.....and we'd have ripped their arms off for that total to chase


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Cracking effort in the field, lets hope we can see off Starc and Cummins with the new ball


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Sounds like Carey been stitched up and is going to keep


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think they plan to show it on Sky One as well as the sports channels

Looking forward to the semi-final today. England coming off the back of two good wins but having already lost to the Aussies. Think this will be a nail biter too and wonder if the toss/early weather will influence proceedings
		
Click to expand...

might have to top up the now tv subs if they do. ðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			might have to top up the now tv subs if they do. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

its definitely on Sky 1, its on their planner


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 11, 2019)

If it rains 20 overs in, and it goes to DLS, will England have done enough?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2019)

Makes such a difference having Roy at the top of the order. He's so damn good.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Smith bowling for the declaration?


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			If it rains 20 overs in, and it goes to DLS, will England have done enough?
		
Click to expand...

20 over target 0 down is 49  think we'll be ok


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Makes such a difference having Roy at the top of the order. He's so damn good.
		
Click to expand...

arguably the most important batter in limited overs for England, sets the tone and takes the pressure off others

not sure Bairstow should be batting on here mind


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

21 of Smiths over, needs a bit of sandpaper


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2019)

Are we allowed to start enjoying this yet? Nope, I'm still not relaxed either.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

what an horrific review from a player carrying an injury, you do wonder what theyre thinking sometimes


----------



## PieMan (Jul 11, 2019)

From BBC website

16:03

*
How's stat?!*

That third six in the over from Jason Roy was the first time a six has hit the top tier at Edgbaston (courtesy Warwickshire media team)


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 11, 2019)

Stupid review by Bairstow there. I only had half an eye on it when it happened and could see it was plumb!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

Don Barzini said:



			Stupid review by Bairstow there. I only had half an eye on it when it happened and could see it was plumb!
		
Click to expand...

yep real waste


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2019)

How are we going to manage to screw it up from here?


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Thats why you dont burn the review on vanity Bairstow you clown

Roys match fee just gone for a burton lol


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

makes Bairstows idiotic review even worst


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2019)

Thatâ€™s a shocking decision though - ball nowhere near the bat there and took a while to give it 

But poor review from Bairstow


----------



## Dando (Jul 11, 2019)

I would imagine Bairstow isn't overly popular right now


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			I would imagine Bairstow isn't overly popular right now
		
Click to expand...

off Roys Christmas card list I'd imagine.... along with Dharmasena


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			I would imagine Bairstow isn't overly popular right now
		
Click to expand...

expect hes hiding in the physios room getting more treatment and will be for an hour or two lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Well I think thats what you call a proper hiding  Bring on Sunday


----------



## IanM (Jul 11, 2019)

Will be messaging my Aussie Cousins in a mo'   _ "Morning folks..... at least you'll get a decent nights kip on Sunday!"_


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2019)

ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ smashed


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Theres talk that the final as well as being on sky 1/ Mix will now also be on Channel 4 / More 4 so completely FTA. Excellent excellent news and some concession from sky to do so

This is definite it seems, be on channel 4 apart from when GP is on and will be on more 4 for that part


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			Thats why you dont burn the review on vanity Bairstow you clown

Roys match fee just gone for a burton lol
		
Click to expand...

I take it you donâ€™t like Bairstow. 

Not sure, but didnt he ask Roy if he should review it ?

Great win by England, a complete team performance. Now need to find a tv showing the final on Sunday in Berlin.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

richart said:



			I take it you donâ€™t like Bairstow. 

Not sure, but didnt he ask Roy if he should review it ?

Great win by England, a complete team performance. Now need to find a tv showing the final on Sunday in Berlin.

Click to expand...

He didnt give Roy any chance to input just insta reviewed it! Not his biggest fan no, think hes over rated, not the brightest and hate how he cant wait to bleat to the press every time he doesnt like something whilst demanding praise every time he succeeds


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 11, 2019)

Now seems a good time to enjoy this....


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			He didnt give Roy any chance to input just insta reviewed it! Not his biggest fan no, think hes over rated, not the brightest and hate how he cant wait to bleat to the press every time he doesnt like something whilst demanding praise every time he succeeds
		
Click to expand...

Wow over rated. Nearly 3000 runs in white ball cricket, average of 48, strike rate over 100. Partnership with Roy has best figures for opening pair playing over 30 games.

A lot of top batsmen used up the review recently. Root probably the worse offender. 

Any way he is a true Yorkie so can do no wrong.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

richart said:



			Wow over rated. Nearly 3000 runs in white ball cricket, average of 48, strike rate over 100. Partnership with Roy has best figures for opening pair playing over 30 games.

A lot of top batsmen used up the review recently. Root probably the worse offender. 

Any way he is a true Yorkie so can do no wrong.

Click to expand...

Todays use of the review as bad as anyones since Finch in the 1st innings lol! Just because others are selfish/stupid etc in their use of it shouldnt excuse it 

Didnt realise you were a Yorkie, hence the love


----------



## IanM (Jul 11, 2019)

Tough searching for negatives after that....   bbc will say how lucky we were no doubt, Guardian will be backing Kiwis or moaning their team isnâ€™t diverse enough!


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			Todays use of the review as bad as anyones since Finch in the 1st innings lol! Just because others are selfish/stupid etc in their use of it shouldnt excuse it 

Didnt realise you were a Yorkie, hence the love 

Click to expand...

Think wasting it in first overs of the match is probably more stupid than when you have 120 on the board chasing 220.

To be fair I thought Finchâ€™s looked high live, bearing in mind new ball. Thought it might just be umpires call. Personally donâ€™t think Hawkeye is that accurate, especially with swinging ball. That would be my excuse when batting.

Was worried that Roy was going to himself a one match ban for arguing with umpire. Probably worse desent this World Cup. Roy banned, Bairstow injured, we could be opening with Vince and Moe against NZ.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 11, 2019)

BBC news just said will be on Ch 4


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

richart said:



			Think wasting it in first overs of the match is probably more stupid than when you have 120 on the board chasing 220.

To be fair I thought Finchâ€™s looked high live, bearing in mind new ball. Thought it might just be umpires call. Personally donâ€™t think Hawkeye is that accurate, especially with swinging ball. That would be my excuse when batting.

Was worried that Roy was going to himself a one match ban for arguing with umpire. Probably worse desent this World Cup. Roy banned, Bairstow injured, we could be opening with Vince and Moe against NZ.

Click to expand...

called both of them plumb as they happened. one thing is for sure, half the batsmen at the non strikers end dont pay full attention and plenty of the batsmen facing are very unaware of where their poles are!


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			BBC news just said will be on Ch 4 

Click to expand...

skys coverage is on channel 4, apart from when the grand prix is on when it will move to more 4 (they always like to move the cricket for racing, just gone from horses to cars)


----------



## Tongo (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			He didnt give Roy any chance to input just insta reviewed it! Not his biggest fan no, think hes over rated, not the brightest and hate how he cant wait to bleat to the press every time he doesnt like something whilst demanding praise every time he succeeds
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of this apart from being over-rated. He's obviously class but he is properly annoying. A bit like company man Eoin Morgan.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Agree with all of this apart from being over-rated. He's obviously class but he is properly annoying. A bit like company man Eoin Morgan.
		
Click to expand...


People were putting him in their all time England ODI side to open before this tournament, makes him hugely overrated for me


----------



## Tongo (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			People were putting him in their all time England ODI side to open before this tournament, makes him hugely overrated for me 

Click to expand...

The all time business is pointless in ODI cricket though. The game has changed so much in the last 20 years that a performance that was deemed great in, say, the 92 World Cup would be seen as pedestrian now. And the media have a memory that is only slightly better than that of a goldfish.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2019)

Think itâ€™s tough enough to pick an 11 from this World Cup alone 

Roy
Sharma 
Root 
Williamson
Shakib
Stokes 
Carey
Starc
Bumrah
Archer

Which spinner though ?!


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Shakib your spinner, add a seamer 

Team of tournament not until the finals done for me


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			called both of them plumb as they happened. one thing is for sure, half the batsmen at the non strikers end dont pay full attention and plenty of the batsmen facing are very unaware of where their poles are!
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it again on tv. Roy indicated to Bairstow it was either legside or more likely pitching outside with his bat , before umpire decision. Bairstow than asked him, and  assume Roy must have confirmed , hence review. When you look at Roy's position on the crease he would have had no idea.

Imagine if you are at other end to Kohli, and he asks your opinion, you are going to say review. Imagine if you said it was out and it wasn't.


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think itâ€™s tough enough to pick an 11 from this World Cup alone

Roy
Sharma
Root
Williamson
Shakib
Stokes
Carey
Starc
Bumrah
Archer

Which spinner though ?!
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't been a great World Cup for spinners, but Shakib could do the job and you could then play Ferguson.


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			Shakib your spinner, add a seamer 

Team of tournament not until the finals done for me
		
Click to expand...

 Wow we are on the same wavelength on something.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2019)

richart said:



			Hasn't been a great World Cup for spinners, but Shakib could do the job and you could then play Ferguson.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he would be the other guy to bring in but must be hard to leave out the likes of Woakes who has been superb


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			Shakib your spinner, add a seamer 

Team of tournament not until the finals done for me
		
Click to expand...

If Bairstow gets a match winning double hundred would he be in your side ?

Root and Williamson could end up top run scorer if they get a ton. Root has one more run than Williamson at the momemnt. Can't see anyone beating Starc for top wicket taker.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 11, 2019)

You have to include Warner. As superb as he is despisable. Would probably pick 3 openers in top 3 and 2 numbers 3s at 4&5 - it's not been much of a tournament for the middle order. 

Shakib your spinner. 

Starc and Bumrah obviously in. 

The NZ and England attacks have been very much a team effort, you'd have to take one from each but not sure who yet and arguments could be made for 2/3 from each of them.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2019)

Roy
Warner 
Sharma
Williamson
Shakib
Stokes
Carey
Starc
Archer
Amir 
Bumrah

Is the TOTT for me. Really wanted to get Root and Babar in there but couldnâ€™t drop any of that top 5, theyâ€™ve all been so good. That bowling attack is scary good.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

richart said:



			If Bairstow gets a match winning double hundred would he be in your side ?

Root and Williamson could end up top run scorer if they get a ton. Root has one more run than Williamson at the momemnt. Can't see anyone beating Starc for top wicket taker.
		
Click to expand...

Not purely on stats, for me Williamson would be in my side even if he gets 0 in the final as he has pretty much carried his side through the comp, partly with his runs but also with his captaincy and a few under pressure catches too. Roots runs have mainly come under far less pressure comparatively.

If Bairstow got 200 in the final then expect it would be pretty hard not to pick him yes, cant see it though 


For me Sharma , Shakib, Roy, Williamson, Carey, Starc, Bumrah would be certs in my side needing 2 batters from Finch, Warner, Bairstow (see what i did there), Root, Stokes and 2 bowlers from Boult, Ferguson, Archer, Woakes, Mustafizzer, Amir


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			skys coverage is on channel 4, apart from when the grand prix is on when it will move to more 4 (they always like to move the cricket for racing, just gone from horses to cars)
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to Sky for allowing it to happen. They get a lot of grief but this is a great decision and some positive publicity for them.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

good to see Roy penalised 3 times as much as Kohli was despite Kohli committing the offense twice lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			good to see Roy penalised 3 times as much as Kohli was despite Kohli committing the offense twice lol
		
Click to expand...

Punishment set out by the BCCI then


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Punishment set out by the BCCI then
		
Click to expand...

I have no probs with Roy losing 30% of match fee (which the ginger ninja should pay  ) and 2 demerit points if everyone got it for the same offense (rather than 10% no demerit points as captain!)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			I have no probs with Roy losing 30% of match fee (which the ginger ninja should pay  ) and 2 demerit points if everyone got it for the same offense (rather than 10% no demerit points as *INDIA's* captain!)
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 11, 2019)

For me, you have to pick players who have won games for their team and delivered under pressure - so Warner (who has scored by and large too slowly) is nowhere near my side.  Sharma misses out for a similar reason - when the pressure was on, he wilted.  Though if we were allowed to pic Bairstow as a keeper despite his not keeping throught he tournament, I might be tempted to take him over Carey.

So:

Roy
Bairstow
Williamson
Root
Shakib
Stokes
Carey
Ferguson or Neesham
Starc
Archer
Bumrah


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			Not purely on stats, for me Williamson would be in my side even if he gets 0 in the final as he has pretty much carried his side through the comp, partly with his runs but also with his captaincy and a few under pressure catches too. Roots runs have mainly come under far less pressure comparatively.

If Bairstow got 200 in the final then expect it would be pretty hard not to pick him yes, cant see it though 


For me Sharma , Shakib, Roy, Williamson, Carey, Starc, Bumrah would be certs in my side needing 2 batters from Finch, Warner, Bairstow (see what i did there), Root, Stokes and 2 bowlers from Boult, Ferguson, Archer, Woakes, Mustafizzer, Amir
		
Click to expand...

Thought the Fizz was disappointing this World Cup. Picked up some late wickets, but went for plenty. Think he was found out in last IPL. Archer has been excellent, even when not taking wickets, and has been very economical. Woakes good up front, but is not a death bowler in my mind. Just the right pace to go the distance. Bumrah is just different class at the end of innings.

I was really impressed with Barbar.  Very elegant batsmen, consistent, and calm. Definitely one that surprised me and could be another Root, Williamson.

Maxwell was disappointing again. As one of the commentators said, a â€˜no showâ€™ but he is a stunning fielder. Having watched nearly all the games, I am going to be sad when it is all over.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

Brilliant and comprehensive performance all round. Can't wait for the final. Going to be a great day of sport


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

richart said:



			Thought the Fizz was disappointing this World Cup. Picked up some late wickets, but went for plenty. Think he was found out in last IPL. Archer has been excellent, even when not taking wickets, and has been very economical. Woakes good up front, but is not a death bowler in my mind. Just the right pace to go the distance. Bumrah is just different class at the end of innings.

I was really impressed with Barbar.  Very elegant batsmen, consistent, and calm. Definitely one that surprised me and could be another Root, Williamson.

Maxwell was disappointing again. As one of the commentators said, a â€˜no showâ€™ but he is a stunning fielder. Having watched nearly all the games, I am going to be sad when it is all over.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing how badly most of the so called IPL stars have done in a slightly longer format 

Babar def been one to enjoy in this world cup, as have Harris Sohail and Shaheen Afridi from Pak. They must be feeling pretty hard done by having beaten both finalists in the group stages! Pooran for the WI, Van der Dussen for the Saffers, Carey for the Aussies all improved their stock greatly

Maxwell a busted flush for me, albeit not as bad of one as Stoinis lol

Think its been a decent tourney, any longer and it would start to drag I think, still not sure Im a huge fan of the format and would rather see a few more of the associate sides getting their chance


----------



## Mudball (Jul 11, 2019)

Wow..  what a day.  
.. unfortunately had to follow it on cricinfo rather than on TV.  ECB would be happy to have changed its rules to let Archer play - what a player he is. Surprisingly not yet MoM in a single game. Great to have Roy in - just about made the team based on Hales injury. 
Now itâ€™s time to show up in the finals and deliver.  Also good to see that it will be life on C4. 

... itâ€™s coming home ...


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			Amazing how badly most of the so called IPL stars have done in a slightly longer format

Babar def been one to enjoy in this world cup, as have Harris Sohail and Shaheen Afridi from Pak. They must be feeling pretty hard done by having beaten both finalists in the group stages! Pooran for the WI, Van der Dussen for the Saffers, Carey for the Aussies all improved their stock greatly

Maxwell a busted flush for me, albeit not as bad of one as Stoinis lol

Think its been a decent tourney, any longer and it would start to drag I think, still not sure Im a huge fan of the format and would rather see a few more of the associate sides getting their chance
		
Click to expand...

I liked the format, just a shame the weather caused games to be abandoned. Shame they couldnâ€™t have a reserve day for all games.

Pakistan were definitely unlucky, and I had forgotten Afridi. He looked about 28, but is a real talent, and has all the attributes to be a top pace bowler.

Pooran looked good, but Hetmeyer was a real disappointment. Even his fielding was generally poor.

Carey looks good enough to play just as a batsman in the Ashes.

You are right about IPL players. Shows the difference between 20 and 50 over cricket, especially for the batsman. A quick 30 is okay in 20/20, but 100â€™s needed in 50 overs.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 11, 2019)

just seen that its live on c4 too. Thatâ€™s a nice touch from Sky. 

Be interesting to see if they simply show sky coverage or not.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			just seen that its live on c4 too. Thatâ€™s a nice touch from Sky. 

Be interesting to see if they simply show sky coverage or not.
		
Click to expand...


just showing skys coverage on all accounts


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Wow..  what a day. 
.. unfortunately had to follow it on cricinfo rather than on TV.  ECB would be happy to have changed its rules to let Archer play - what a player he is. Surprisingly not yet MoM in a single game. Great to have Roy in - just about made the team based on Hales injury.
Now itâ€™s time to show up in the finals and deliver.  Also good to see that it will be life on C4.

... itâ€™s coming home ...
		
Click to expand...

Hope it is a good wicket, and the weather is sunny for the final. Think NZ will have their best chance in a low scoring game, similar to their semi final. Letâ€™s hope for a cracking game with an England win.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 11, 2019)

To face of the ToTT.. you can put the remaining characters and create an Alternate ToTT.. equally brutal (in no particular order)

Bairstow
Finch
Smith
Pooran
Buttlar
Hardik
Kohli 
Chahal (spinner)
Shami
Wood
Holder 
-canâ€™t think of any SL players-
-Pakâ€™s Babar and Amir in ToTT-

I would pay to watch the ToTT v GM XI


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

richart said:



			I liked the format, just a shame the weather caused games to be abandoned. Shame they couldnâ€™t have a reserve day for all games.

Pakistan were definitely unlucky, and I had forgotten Afridi. He looked about 28, but is a real talent, and has all the attributes to be a top pace bowler.

Pooran looked good, but Hetmeyer was a real disappointment. Even his fielding was generally poor.

Carey looks good enough to play just as a batsman in the Ashes.

You are right about IPL players. Shows the difference between 20 and 50 over cricket, especially for the batsman. A quick 30 is okay in 20/20, but 100â€™s needed in 50 overs.
		
Click to expand...

logistics of a reserve day for every game just too much I assume, but does feel like the weather had a large say in NZ not Pak making semi finals (albeit NZ beat India when they did play them!), worse for me was the non random order of games in the group stages!

not sure if its just a format difference, think it shows to some degree who are more money than success/country driven and also that some of them have been on the treadmill too long and in need of a rest! this world cup has definitely been about those who have been able to adapt to differing conditions though and not sure that suits many of the T20 generation


----------



## Mudball (Jul 11, 2019)

richart said:



			Hope it is a good wicket, and the weather is sunny for the final. Think NZ will have their best chance in a low scoring game, similar to their semi final. Letâ€™s hope for a cracking game with an England win.
		
Click to expand...

Eng to win the toss and bat..  set a decent total.. (what is their highest in Lords) .. make it entertaining for the thousands of kids watching on C4.. opportunity of a lifetime as you donâ€™t play WC at home every year


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

richart said:



			Hope it is a good wicket, and the weather is sunny for the final. Think NZ will have their best chance in a low scoring game, similar to their semi final. Letâ€™s hope for a cracking game with an England win.
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope its a normal Lords deck! Fcast is for an overcast day it seems


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Eng to win the toss and bat..  set a decent total.. (what is their highest in Lords) .. make it entertaining for the thousands of kids watching on C4.. opportunity of a lifetime as you donâ€™t play WC at home every year
		
Click to expand...

328 against Ireland in 2017, 322 v India last year their top 2 scores at Lords, actually very few 300+ scores 

the good thing today will give them is they wont mind chasing if they have to


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 12, 2019)

Just for fun question, as neither of the options might happen! But as an England cricket fan, what would you rather win this summer if you could only choose one - the cricket World Cup, or The Ashes?

One of the commentators pondered this yesterday during the Australia game (think it might have been Mike Atherton but not sure?). He answered his own question by saying "most of those players would rather bring home the World Cup". 

Surprised me a bit. Although winning the World Cup would be great, I'd kind of thought The Ashes was the pinnacle....?

What are anyone else's thoughts?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2019)

Don Barzini said:



			Just for fun question, as neither of the options might happen! But as an England cricket fan, what would you rather win this summer if you could only choose one - the cricket World Cup, or The Ashes?

One of the commentators pondered this yesterday during the Australia game (think it might have been Mike Atherton but not sure?). He answered his own question by saying "most of those players would rather bring home the World Cup".

Surprised me a bit. Although winning the World Cup would be great, I'd kind of thought The Ashes was the pinnacle....?

What are anyone else's thoughts?

Click to expand...

The Ashes every time. The World Cup is just fluff for me, forgettable stuff. I really don't care within 30 minutes of the end as to who wins, same for 20-20

The World Cup doesn't show the best team in cricket, it shows the best 50 over team. If you think 50 overs cricket is the pinnacle then that is fair enough but it isn't for me. Ref Atherton's comments. Some of those players wont be near the test team, they are one day specialists.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2019)

Ashes for me every time 

But a lot of these players will be in the yeah squad 

Roy 
Bairstow
Root
Stokes
Buttler
Rashid
Woakes
Wood
Archer

Add in Anderson , Broad , Leach and Burns and you pretty much have you test squad 

Iâ€™m not sure who the Aussies have to come in but at the moment itâ€™s going to be a great chance to reclaim the Ashes - just need to get an opening partnership


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2019)

100% world cup for me, I've seen England win the ashes a few times before so it's a bit less important to me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2019)

Both. Win the WC and then trounce the Aussies in the Ashes. I want it all


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 12, 2019)

Lewis Hamilton has been crying overnight that the cricket World Cup will detract from the British Grand Prix.   As will Wimbledon.  Boo hoo.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ashes for me every time

But a lot of these players will be in the yeah squad

Roy
Bairstow
Root
Stokes
Buttler
Rashid
Woakes
Wood
Archer

Add in Anderson , Broad , Leach and Burns and you pretty much have you test squad

Iâ€™m not sure who the Aussies have to come in but at the moment itâ€™s going to be a great chance to reclaim the Ashes - just need to get an opening partnership
		
Click to expand...

I'm Hoping Stoinis, Maxwell and Handscomb


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 12, 2019)

World Cup for me this year. Been building this team for this tournament for a while now, with a fantastic breed of cricket. 

A test series between the 4th and 5th best teams is hardly the pinaccle of the sport. Both teams a shadow of previous iterations, and we should win in English conditions.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2019)

Is it too early to crack open a beer to soothe the nerves ðŸ˜†


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Is it too early to crack open a beer to soothe the nerves ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Pace yourself man. ðŸ˜

We are bowling first, Iâ€™m not unhappy with that..... nervous though!


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

Got to do it the hard way....  mostly teams batting first win.....  so gonna be a toughie!! I'm on breakfast-Whisky, Martyn


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

The NZ National Anthemâ€¦...  awesome...  simply, awesome!! Such meaning!!


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

England not started great here, both struggling to find the right length on what looks a slow pitch

Not sure how the lbw was going over mind


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2019)

Phew.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

lol and another side burns their review first wicket for one thats plumb as they come!


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

NZ gameplan being deployed pretty well here, think theyll be aiming for 270/280 and ask the question of Englands batting under the pressure of chasing

England not bowled that well, big role for Rashid now with Kiwis looking to go after him


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

NZ beginning to dominate...  next 10 overs will tell


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

massive wicket Plunkett!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			massive wicket Plunkett!
		
Click to expand...

another poor decision from Dhamasenia, lucky we had a review.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

and thats why you dont waste your review


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

41 overs gone.....  is it to early to say that Eng have it in the bag?


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

2blue said:



			41 overs gone.....  is it to early to say that Eng have it in the bag?
		
Click to expand...

yep far too early 

betting is actually quite similar to pre match, so all going to plan but not substantially better

pitch a little two paced at times but think its still better to bat on than NZ have made it look


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

240 shouldnt be enough, think England will want to get ahead of the rate early with signs of the wicket slowing later in the innings


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

Canâ€™t see NZ defending that total.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

wow thats a big decision gone Englands way, not sure how thats given not out on the field


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			wow thats a big decision gone Englands way, not sure how thats given not out on the field
		
Click to expand...

Damn, I was hoping you'd be able to tell me....


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Damn, I was hoping you'd be able to tell me....
		
Click to expand...

Erasmus is a known "not outer" but even still, just looked stone dead in real time


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			Erasmus is a known "not outer" but even still, just looked stone dead in real time
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the sort of decision that a bad tackle in the first minute of a cup final gets. 

Didnâ€™t wanna make the call imo


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Root the massive wicket now theyve got Roy, not sure the next half hour going to be fun viewing


----------



## Tongo (Jul 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			Root the massive wicket now theyve got Roy, not sure the next half hour going to be fun viewing
		
Click to expand...

Root's the key wicket for me. If NZ get him early then i can see England struggling. 

That dismissal demonstrates why Roy would struggle in test match cricket.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 14, 2019)

As a Kiwi, I'd still back England to win - but hope I'm wrong! 2 Wickets, especially if one is Root, in the next few overs would help!


----------



## Mudball (Jul 14, 2019)

While I like what Roy has done.. I m not sure of his attitude against the umpires.. 
Dharmasena did a howler to give caught behind and he swears at him (understandable but unnecessary)

Given out today and he walks off Aleem Dar asks him to wait as they checked the noball , he just ignored and walked off.  

Not sure I want to mess with him outside a bar on a Friday night


----------



## Tongo (Jul 14, 2019)

Lord's is like a morgue!


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Mudball said:



			While I like what Roy has done.. I m not sure of his attitude against the umpires.. 
Dharmasena did a howler to give caught behind and he swears at him (understandable but unnecessary)

Given out today and he walks off Aleem Dar asks him to wait as they checked the noball , he just ignored and walked off.  

Not sure I want to mess with him outside a bar on a Friday night
		
Click to expand...

so about 20% of the offences from the worst culprit of this in world cricket lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Lord's is like a morgue!
		
Click to expand...

all having their afternoon nap, final be so much better at Edgbaston


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2019)

This is like an old school one day game. Not a great spectacle for the neutral.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Some spell this from Matt Henry


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

Zipping around early here. Henry has bowled superbly!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2019)

Almost has the feel of a test match about it..


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Almost has the feel of a test match about it..
		
Click to expand...

Great isnt it 

life for Bairstow


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 14, 2019)

England very edgy 
Great Kiwi bowling any ones game


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

horror under pressure from Root that, game in the balance now for me


----------



## Tongo (Jul 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			horror under pressure from Root that, game in the balance now for me
		
Click to expand...

Needs another innings from Stokes to show how its done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

Thatâ€™s silly from Root , so much time left , they just need to be calm and patient


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Needs another innings from Stokes to show how its done.
		
Click to expand...

when were relying on Stokes to be the bright, calm one I really do start to worry


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 14, 2019)

That's a 'great' wicket!  Couple more please!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 14, 2019)

I've turned over and slung the remote across the room. Come on Roger!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

Thatâ€™s a big wicket - need a real partnership now

Some great bowling but very tentative from England - time for Morgan , Stokes and Buttler to step to the plate


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s silly from Root , so much time left , they just need to be calm and patient
		
Click to expand...

He knew they werenâ€™t winning with him at the crease ticking along at 1.5 or so an over so he went for it knowing he was either getting out or getting runs. The right thing to do in the circumstance.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

This commentary is absolutely dire. Ganguly is dreadful and Doull is unbelievably biased. Isha the only decent commentator in the box at the minute.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 14, 2019)

Christ. Weâ€™re gonna lose this arenâ€™t we?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			He knew they werenâ€™t winning with him at the crease ticking along at 1.5 or so an over so he went for it knowing he was either getting out or getting runs. The right thing to do in the circumstance.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of time and plenty of ammunition in the changing room , needed someone to anchor the innings which is something he has done well all tournament whilst the others swung the bat around. It was poor batting and poor decision making - poor wicket to lose


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			This commentary is absolutely dire. Ganguly is dreadful and Doull is unbelievably biased. Isha the only decent commentator in the box at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

Clark is pretty awful too


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 14, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I've turned over and slung the remote across the room. Come on Roger!
		
Click to expand...

Not the best choice imo! 

Not faced a break point, but 2 sets to 1 down!

Djokovic not playing his best - not being allowed to I feel. But still 'doing enough' when it counts! 

Crowd definitely favouring Roger!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Clark is pretty awful too
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, bring back Ganguly, Clarkeâ€™s even worse. Atherton, Smith and Hussain in the box please.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 14, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Not the best choice imo!

Not faced a break point, but 2 sets to 1 down!

Djokovic not playing his best - not being allowed to I feel. But still 'doing enough' when it counts!

Crowd definitely favouring Roger!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. Turned over as he lost the 3rd set. I'm a Jonah


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

Well that looks like thatâ€™s going to be the catch that could win the WC for NZ

Canâ€™t see England getting there now


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

What a catch.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Now were in trouble, be a good time to see the IPL version Jos Buttler


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

Brilliant from Ferguson but rubbish from the skipper, such a poor shot. 

Time for Buttler to deliver at this WC and win us the game.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 14, 2019)

England doing a India here... big guns staying quiet today.. is there anyone who will step up.. luckily not much to chase so couple of good partnerships should do it


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 14, 2019)

Is it me or is the atmosphere dire here today?! This is the World Cup final and the crowd seem silent?

Is it because England arenâ€™t doing great, or is it because itâ€™s Lords?!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

Momentum drifting back towards England I feel. Wicket needed for NZ just to calm things down.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

Looks a waste of a review here...


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

this is a real close one, England marginally favs now but a lot on these 2, going to be really tough for a new batter to score quickly


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2019)

Holy smoke I can't take this tension.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Holy smoke I can't take this tension.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...  cricket & tennis


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

Onus on Stokes. At least he has form in never knowing when someone was beaten...


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

2blue said:



			Yeah...  cricket & tennis
		
Click to expand...

My remote control doesnâ€™t know whatâ€™s going on.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

Hell....  I'm getting through some Whisky


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 14, 2019)

2blue said:



			Yeah...  cricket & tennis
		
Click to expand...

Plus 1 to that!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

Is it now the time Stokes banishes that final over in the T20 Final


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

Brilliant innings from Buttler under the pressure. On Stokes now to do it for us! Come on Stokesy!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

Think this is going to be just too far out of reach


----------



## Mudball (Jul 14, 2019)

Stokes doing a Dhoni.. taking it deep.. come on Stokes


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

15 off the last then. Come on Stokes.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

Just how close is it in both...â€¦.  more Whisky needed


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

What a six.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2019)

Do they not realise some of us have heart conditions?


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

Ruddy Hell....  I felt sure More Whisky would sort it.....  both are in 'shoot outs'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

Amazing - brilliant from both teams


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

Have rest of you fainted??


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2019)

Never seen anything like it, who said cricket was boring?


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

At least the tennis has been straightforward.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

lol what a crazy finish, the buzzers a massive bonus, bit harsh on Boult not to defend that in the end but some effort from Stokes!

what happens now who knows


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

Greatest WC final ever, what a game.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

surprised Stokes batting here, looked shot to bits to me, fair play to him if he put his hand up for it


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

Someone on twitter earlier said to me that they were ruining cricket with these wickets...


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

Theres one thing for sure,,,  any Yanks watching won't have a clue hahaha


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

Archer going to bowl for England - fair play , ballsy call

16 to get then ðŸ˜–


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

Donâ€™t think NZ will get 16.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

15 is a good score....  I think...  Whisky please


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

15 a decent score, good luck Jofra!


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Archer going to bowl for England - fair play , ballsy call

16 to get then ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...


hes prob the only one whos bowled in one before in the IPL


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

What ever happens.â€¦  this is an ENORMOUS lift for the game of cricket. What scenario could do the same for golf??


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

2blue said:



			What ever happens.â€¦  this is an ENORMOUS lift for the game of cricket. What scenario could do the same for golf??
		
Click to expand...

Tiger winning a major this year? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

What. A. Game. I am exhausted just watching this. 15 should be enough but you never know.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			hes prob the only one whos bowled in one before in the IPL
		
Click to expand...

Prob mate but he looks cool as , maybe a lot of slow ball bouncers or spearing them into the toes


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 14, 2019)

2blue said:



			What scenario could do the same for golf??
		
Click to expand...

Sky agreeing to show the final round of the Open on free to air TV.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

I think Iâ€™m more nervous than Jof


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Sky agreeing to show the final round of the Open on free to air TV.
		
Click to expand...

and then a 3 hole play off that goes to sudden death between Poulter and Woods so we finally get to see 1 against 2


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 14, 2019)

From the little I've seen the lad is an accurate bowler . Best of luck son.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

Thatâ€™s itâ€™s done

Maybe not - wow , thatâ€™s amazing and brilliant from both teams


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

Waste of a day that...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 14, 2019)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

That is unreal. What a game. Brilliant finish to an excellent tournament. Have to feel for New Zealand but so good from England. Stokes the match winner.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 14, 2019)

Talk about doing it the hard way, but what a spectacle ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

OMFG what a game but what an awful way to win on most boundaries scored!

Got to feel for the Blackcaps, they were brilliant


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2019)

What a game.  Incredibly harsh on New Zealand who were in my opinion the best team in the tournament; that six off the back of Stokes' bat was extremely harsh.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 14, 2019)

What have I just seen????? Nerves shredded.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

Great game but a shame the difference was a player who should be behind bars and not allowed to play for England.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

England - only country to have won the Football , Rugby and Cricket World Cup ðŸ†ðŸ†ðŸ†ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Stokes has finally laid to rest that over in the T20 WC



Kellfire said:



			Great game but a shame the difference was a player who should be behind bars and not allowed to play for England.
		
Click to expand...

Do us a favour lad - give your arse a rest 

Seriously - you are either that stupid or just a complete troll.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 14, 2019)

Exciting finish. Why did NZ need to get more runs than Enngland in that play off thingy? Both got 15 didn't they?


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			What a game.  Incredibly harsh on New Zealand who were in my opinion the best team in the tournament; that six off the back of Stokes' bat was extremely harsh.
		
Click to expand...

they were the 5th best side in the group stage and the best side in the KOs 

Harsh for sure especially for their bowlers who have been brilliant


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Exciting finish. Why did NZ need to get more runs than Enngland in that play off thingy? Both got 15 didn't they?
		
Click to expand...

They scored less boundaries in the game.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2019)

Wow. 

All winners usually have some fortune along the way, but the two sixes we got were right up there for fortunate. 

Brilliant from Archer to have the confidence to take the ball. 

Nice to see Stokes decent knock finally count too!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

What a transformation this team have been through. We felt so far behind the other top teams at the last World Cup, so to have become the team weâ€™ve become is a huge achievement. They deserve this so much, theyâ€™re the best ODi team in the world and absolutely deserved champions. So happy to see them do it.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 14, 2019)

Just wow what a game.


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm shattered.
Best end to a cricket match I've ever seen, and it was a World Cup Final.
Incredible sympathy for NZ.
The fielder who took a catch and trod on the boundary quickly followed by the freakish six off the back of Stokes' bat.
How were Archer's nerves in the Super Over.
Awesome stuff.
I'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Great game but a shame the difference was a player who should be behind bars and not allowed to play for England.
		
Click to expand...

You're not going to burst my balloon with a cheap comment like that.
I'm buzzing!


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

It all makes for great 'theatre' but in fact is a bit of a Panto due to the England Captain being Irish & a leading allrounder a NZ'der. BUT....  all within the rules, so great theatre if not really 'cricket'...â€¦  so lets keep it all in context...â€¦.   & despite all that a fantastic watch.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 14, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Needs another innings from Stokes to show how its done.
		
Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2019)

Bloody hell what a day, I'm absolutely shattered and almost out of beer ðŸ¤£


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Bloody hell what a day, I'm absolutely shattered and almost out of beer ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

London will be once Stokesys finished


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			What a transformation this team have been through. We felt so far behind the other top teams at the last World Cup, so to have become the team weâ€™ve become is a huge achievement. They deserve this so much, theyâ€™re the *equal* best ODi team in the world and absolutely *dead jammy* champions. So happy to see them do it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted that for you..â€¦.. hahaha


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 14, 2019)

Great day of sport across the cricket, tennis and F1 and fair play to them all for ensuring they were all easily available to a lot of people and not behind a paywall


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2019)

Just simply Wow!!
How much of a boost has this been for cricket?
Showing it on C4 was a master stroke..


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

feels like a bit of a consolation award for King Kane getting man of the tournament, harsh on Shakib Al thats for sure


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

Not unhappy that Kane won MOTT, but Iâ€™d have given it to Shakib. He was exceptional.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			London will be once Stokesys finished 

Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ Fight fight fight fight ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Mudball (Jul 14, 2019)

Will post when I stop trembling... possibly the best cricket match ever (given the stage)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2019)

Wow. Simply wow. What a game. What a final super over. OK we got lucky with the bonus runs in the normal chase off the diving bat but what character from Archer and what a throw under pressure. Fabulous for cricket and best ODI ever


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wow. Simply wow. What a game. What a final super over. OK we got lucky with the bonus runs in the normal chase off the diving bat but what character from Archer and what a throw under pressure. Fabulous for cricket and best ODI ever
		
Click to expand...

for large parts of today I though your jinxing had finally lost its power!!!!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Great game but a shame the difference was *a player who should be behind bars and not allowed to play for England*.
		
Click to expand...

Given that he was acquitted (and assuming that's what you were referring to, that's absolute twaddle!

Indeed, great game though! In spite of the result!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 14, 2019)

Made me smile


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2019)

Bad day


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			for large parts of today I though your jinxing had finally lost its power!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately I watched a large part away from the keyboard in the pub and then came back to switch between all the sport and give England half a chance


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fortunately I watched a large part away from the keyboard in the pub and then came back to switch between all the sport and give England half a chance
		
Click to expand...


i think you were pro NZ enough all tourney to get us home


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Bad day
		
Click to expand...

lololololololololololol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

Thatâ€™s a shame that Shakib didnâ€™t get POTT , but Williamson has been superb 

Think itâ€™s fair to say every single England player in the team today has played their part 

So all done now onto the Ashes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			i think you were pro NZ enough all tourney to get us home 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't have made it that tight to watch had that been true


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2019)

Injured me thumb switching between cricket, tennis, F1, golf - good thing that the only remaining sport was netball so I didnt have a 5th choice to follow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Injured me thumb switching between cricket, tennis, F1, golf - good thing that the only remaining sport was netball so I didnt have a 5th choice to follow
		
Click to expand...

Surprised with your history it hasn't broken completely


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surprised with your history it hasn't broken completely
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Bad day
		
Click to expand...

Well yes...â€¦  but at least it was 'clean'


----------



## IanM (Jul 14, 2019)

Umps seem to send all run outs and stumping upstairs.... 

Strewth what a game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2019)

ðŸ˜²


----------



## Piece (Jul 14, 2019)

Rndgikbsrtbsdhmyimtuo,fyimryundtynt Asdvsrgnr Iefgaer !


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 27730


ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

the constant Jofra tweets definitely been hilarious during this tournament at times


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 14, 2019)

just checked out the ICC CWC facebook page..... lots of very bitter Indian Fans and some of the crap sprouted is hilariousness


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			just checked out the ICC CWC facebook page..... lots of very bitter Indian Fans and some of the crap sprouted is hilariousness
		
Click to expand...

bitter Indian cricket fans? surely not lol


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			just checked out the ICC CWC facebook page..... lots of very bitter Indian Fans and some of the crap sprouted is hilariousness
		
Click to expand...

Good. Thats cheered me up no end.


----------



## Piece (Jul 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			just checked out the ICC CWC facebook page..... lots of very bitter Indian Fans and some of the crap sprouted is hilariousness
		
Click to expand...

Love it. They love making themselves important even when itâ€™s nothing at all to do with them.


----------



## lobthewedge (Jul 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wow. Simply wow. What a game. What a final super over. OK we got lucky with the bonus runs in the normal chase off the diving bat but what character from Archer and what a throw under pressure. Fabulous for cricket and best ODI ever
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t watch much cricket and know nothing about the rules, but something about that 6 when stokes hit the ball on the dive looks wrong to me. 

Should they not have given a bye and bowled it again or something? Seems freakishly unlucky for the kiwis or does that happen quite often?


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

lobthewedge said:



			I donâ€™t watch much cricket and know nothing about the rules, but something about that 6 when stokes hit the ball on the dive looks wrong to me. 

Should they not have given a bye and bowled it again or something? Seems freakishly unlucky for the kiwis or does that happen quite often?
		
Click to expand...


its a bit of an oddity, if the ball doesnt go to the boundary then the batters wont run (its an unwritten rule) but as it went to the boundary there is nothing that can be done under the rules. might be a rule that gets revisited (along with several others the indians dont like) over the next year or two


----------



## lobthewedge (Jul 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			its a bit of an oddity, if the ball doesnt go to the boundary then the batters wont run (its an unwritten rule) but as it went to the boundary there is nothing that can be done under the rules. might be a rule that gets revisited (along with several others the indians dont like) over the next year or two
		
Click to expand...

So normally It wouldnâ€™t have made a difference, itâ€™s just the fact it went for 4 that the umpire had to give the runs?


----------



## Mudball (Jul 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			just checked out the ICC CWC facebook page..... lots of very bitter Indian Fans and some of the crap sprouted is hilariousness
		
Click to expand...

I am sure it is the same with all sports mad nations.. in case of Indian cricket the sheer numbers make it look out of kilter.   

What a game today.  Just for my understanding.. I donâ€™t think the super over was a tie.. Eng 15/0 while NZ 15/1.

Kane W was gracious and I think the Eng players knew that they got the rub of the green. What a match .. well done boys .. something has finally come home 

Next week back to the Aussies and the Ashes..


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

lobthewedge said:



			So normally It wouldnâ€™t have made a difference, itâ€™s just the fact it went for 4 that the umpire had to give the runs?
		
Click to expand...

basically yes


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Mudball said:



			I am sure it is the same with all sports mad nations.. in case of Indian cricket the sheer numbers make it look out of kilter.   

What a game today.  Just for my understanding.. I donâ€™t think the super over was a tie.. Eng 15/0 while NZ 15/1.

Kane W was gracious and I think the Eng players knew that they got the rub of the green. What a match .. well done boys .. something has finally come home 

Next week back to the Aussies and the Ashes..
		
Click to expand...

do me a favour, some of the most delusional fans out there indian cricket fans. plenty of sports mad fans who manage to keep things in perspective, something indian cricket fans havent done for decades

if any fans should be moaning its the kiwis yet they seem to be taking the lead of their skipper and behaving brilliantly, maybe thats why the indian fans dont......


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 15, 2019)

Mudball said:



			I am sure it is the same with all sports mad nations.. in case of Indian cricket the sheer numbers make it look out of kilter.  

What a game today*.  Just for my understanding.. I donâ€™t think the super over was a tie.. Eng 15/0 while NZ 15/1.*

Kane W was gracious and I think the Eng players knew that they got the rub of the green. What a match .. well done boys .. something has finally come home

Next week back to the Aussies and the Ashes..
		
Click to expand...

Nope, it _was_ a tie - 15 runs each.
If match was tied (ie equal runs) then goes to Super Over. If Super Over tied (ie equal runs) the winner is decided by whichever side hit most boundaries in the match (including the Super Over). Which is about as fair as golf's "countback" ?

What I dont know is whether the "most boundaries" is/was done as a simple tally (eg 6 fours and 4 sixes = 10 boundaries) or if it was the count of runs scored by boundaries (eg  6 fours and 4 sixes = 48 runs, and would be beaten by 4 fours and 6 sixes?). Anyone know?

Any hoo. What a finish? England gotta be thinking they were very fortunate - and you can't help but feel for the Kiwis. Just not too much, eh!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 15, 2019)

Whichever way you do a tie breaker to achieve  a result it seems unsatisfactory (countback in golf) but, for me the super over worked as one of the best ways I've seen


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			do me a favour, some of the most delusional fans out there indian cricket fans. plenty of sports mad fans who manage to keep things in perspective, something indian cricket fans havent done for decades

if any fans should be moaning its the kiwis yet they seem to be taking the lead of their skipper and behaving brilliantly, maybe thats why the indian fans dont......
		
Click to expand...

some of the crap sprouted by them just shows the complete lack of any sort of understanding of the basic way cricket is played and governed. 

Had me laughing to myself for about an hour yesterday and that was just the posts after the result


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2019)

Mudball said:



			I am sure it is the same with all sports mad nations.. in case of Indian cricket the sheer numbers make it look out of kilter.  

What a game today.  Just for my understanding.. I donâ€™t think the super over was a tie.. Eng 15/0 while NZ 15/1.

Kane W was gracious and I think the Eng players knew that they got the rub of the green. What a match .. well done boys .. something has finally come home

Next week back to the Aussies and the Ashes..
		
Click to expand...

but most sports mad nations would have the basic knowledge of the sport they support, TBH if it were the tiddy winks would cup and india was involved there would still be 1,350,438,098.  indians posting on social media not having a clue what they were following


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2019)

lobthewedge said:



			So normally It wouldnâ€™t have made a difference, itâ€™s just the fact it went for 4 that the umpire had to give the runs?
		
Click to expand...

As Fundy said. I would like to see the ball called dead then, same as when a fielder hits the wickets and the batters get extra runs. They are freakish events and the fielding side are unfairly penalised imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2019)

In the cold light of day, the two pieces of luck (the catch that was a six and the extra runs off the deflection) were pivotal and so we were actually pretty lucky and that must be hard for the Kiwi's to take but they were magnificent in defeat and even their fans on social media have taken it stoically. Unlike the Indians who think the cricketing world starts and stops with them and so the match was an irrelevance as they weren't in it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			do me a favour, some of the most delusional fans out there indian cricket fans. plenty of sports mad fans who manage to keep things in perspective, something indian cricket fans havent done for decades

if any fans should be moaning its the kiwis yet they seem to be taking the lead of their skipper and behaving brilliantly, maybe thats why the indian fans dont......
		
Click to expand...

The social media from them and also the Pakistani fans as well is hilarious- can only just laugh at the self entitlement. Lost count of the times people have said the IPL is a bigger trophy now ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Where as the Bangladesh fans as well as the Afghan fans are brilliant.

India and Pakistan are the same when it comes to hockey - no humility in defeat


----------



## Mudball (Jul 15, 2019)

Some more Indian fans ...




In the cold light of day this is still an impossible match.. what a great exhibition of cricket and rubs the nose for those who say it is boring. 

There is a piece on cricinfo that says Dharmasena should have given 5 instead of 6 for the overthrow.. while Dharmasena has a howler of a comp, the interpretation of the said rule is open that you could read it either way. 

Letâ€™s have a rematch (not for the trophy but because I pay for it)


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 15, 2019)

From listening to the Kiwis reaction, including their PMs husband on the radio this morning, they are a class act.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow what an end. Was watching it with the wife and kids and we were all screaming at the end! Sore throat this morning!

Do feel for the Kiwis though. Not a nice way to lose but they took it very well. Class team, class fans.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 15, 2019)

So after the drama of yesterday, we now look to The Ashes starting in a couple of weeks. Who are you picking for the First Test? I'm going:

Jason Roy
Rory Burns
Joe Root *
Dawid Malan
Jonny Bairstow +
Jos Buttler
Ben Stokes
Moeen Ali
Mark Wood
Jofra Archer
Jimmy Anderson

Feel a little harsh dropping Broad, but we have to throw Archer in. He had an exceptional WC and averages 23 with the ball in FC cricket, a no-brainer that he's in the side. The decision is between Wood and Broad for me, we either go for the control of Broad or the game-changing pace but potential inconsistency of Wood, tough choice. The batting still looks a bit of a mess, I'm happy for Roy to be given a go, last two years he's averaging over 50 in FC cricket and has been brilliant in the ODi side, and then I'm bringing Malan back in place of Denly, has a better Test record and is averaging 60+ this season. I'm also throwing Buttler back in, proved yesterday he can grind out an innings and he's too good not to make it as a Test batsman I think.


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 15, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			From listening to the Kiwis reaction, including their PMs husband on the radio this morning, they are a class act.
		
Click to expand...

So true - they could easily have cried foul (they'd have been technically wrong but morally right) but instead just got on with the game and gave it their best shot.  Even before then, they showed class that the Aussies and Indians could only dream of - Martin Guptill calling the catch as six before anyone had time to blink, for example.


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			So after the drama of yesterday, we now look to The Ashes starting in a couple of weeks. Who are you picking for the First Test? I'm going:

Jason Roy
Rory Burns
Joe Root *
Dawid Malan
Jonny Bairstow +
Jos Buttler
Ben Stokes
Moeen Ali
Mark Wood
Jofra Archer
Jimmy Anderson

Feel a little harsh dropping Broad, but we have to throw Archer in. He had an exceptional WC and averages 23 with the ball in FC cricket, a no-brainer that he's in the side. The decision is between Wood and Broad for me, we either go for the control of Broad or the game-changing pace but potential inconsistency of Wood, tough choice. The batting still looks a bit of a mess, I'm happy for Roy to be given a go, last two years he's averaging over 50 in FC cricket and has been brilliant in the ODi side, and then I'm bringing Malan back in place of Denly, has a better Test record and is averaging 60+ this season. I'm also throwing Buttler back in, proved yesterday he can grind out an innings and he's too good not to make it as a Test batsman I think.
		
Click to expand...

Its an interesting discussion, that's for sure.  In personnel terms, you might not be too far away there - my suspicion is that Ali might possibly lose out to Leach if Wood plays, as they will need to have someone who can block up an end for long periods of time.


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2019)

Mrs Slime is a kiwi ................................. happy days!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 15, 2019)

Grizzly said:



			Its an interesting discussion, that's for sure.  In personnel terms, you might not be too far away there - my suspicion is that Ali might possibly lose out to Leach if Wood plays, as they will need to have someone who can block up an end for long periods of time.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, yeah possibly, Leach is for sure the better bowling option. Think they'll go Ali though purely because we probably need the extra batting.

The Kiwi's were pure class. Kane's reaction to getting POTT was hilarious, so gracious. Big fan of a few guys in their team - Lockie Ferguson is a real character and a properly good cricketer, Boult is fantastic, Neesham is an absolute legend and proved a lot of doubters wrong in this WC and Kane is the man.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2019)

First test squad for me should be 

Burns
?
Roy
Root
Bairstow 
Stokes
Buttler 
Woakes
Anderson 
Archer 
Leach

Broad 
Ali 

Ali has been poor for a while and it would be a shame to have him in at the sake of Leach because of his batting


Not sure about the other Opener - Hamed started well, cant remember if Sibley or Northeast can open


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2019)

I'd go
Burns
Roy
?
Root
Buttler
Stokes
Bairstow
Ali
Broad
Archer
Anderson

Not sure who should come in at 3.


----------



## Big_G (Jul 15, 2019)

Any reason why The Queen wasn't there to present the trophy as in 1966

I thought it was a bit of a snub with only Prince Andrew in attendance

All of the younger "A list" royals were at Wimbledon watching 2 overseas players, rather than cheering on their national team!!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 15, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			From listening to the Kiwis reaction, including their PMs husband on the radio this morning, they are a class act.
		
Click to expand...

Love this from Jimmy Neesham on Twitter........


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 15, 2019)

OK for you Maths  guys and Fundy.

What are the odds of 9,10 and 11 batsmen scoring 0 runs between them and receiving 1 ball between them?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2019)

Big_G said:



			Any reason why The Queen wasn't there to present the trophy as in 1966

I thought it was a bit of a snub with only Prince Andrew in attendance

All of the younger "A list" royals were at Wimbledon watching 2 overseas players, rather than cheering on their national team!!!
		
Click to expand...

She has no interest in cricket, she is an old lady. Having to sit through such a long day when not interested would be harsh. The Royals don't like cricket, they do like tennis. No big deal to me but then I'm not a Royalist anyway. 

It's only one day cricket, it's not proper cricket


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Some more Indian fans ...

View attachment 27732


In the cold light of day this is still an impossible match.. what a great exhibition of cricket and rubs the nose for those who say it is boring.

*There is a piece on cricinfo that says Dharmasena should have given 5 instead of 6 for the overthrow.. while Dharmasena has a howler of a comp, the interpretation of the said rule is open that you could read it either way.*

Letâ€™s have a rematch (not for the trophy but because I pay for it)
		
Click to expand...


Appears itâ€™s all come from that â€œAussieâ€ umpire Tauffel who says because they didnâ€™t cross when the ball was thrown it should only be one run - seems the Aussies have slowed it right down to try and work out the time the ball left hand and to when they crossed. Good old Aussies eh

Both Sky and Talksport are trying to find any negative possible from yesterday


----------



## Piece (Jul 15, 2019)

I've played with several Kiwis and they are classy. Still mates to this day.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			OK for you Maths  guys and Fundy.

What are the odds of 9,10 and 11 batsmen scoring 0 runs between them and receiving 1 ball between them?
		
Click to expand...

My maths is pretty good, thats is wayyyyy beyond my level!


----------



## Mudball (Jul 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Appears itâ€™s all come from that â€œAussieâ€ umpire Tauffel who says because they didnâ€™t cross when the ball was thrown it should only be one run - seems the Aussies have slowed it right down to try and work out the time the ball left hand and to when they crossed. Good old Aussies eh

Both Sky and Talksport are trying to find any negative possible from yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Today it makes it to the Telegraph..
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...mpire-error-handed-england-cricket-world-cup/ 

Though a slighly better news in Torygraph 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...nstrate-glorious-defeat-world-cup-slips-grasp/


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2019)

1st test at Edgbaston, for me I expect the side will be:

Roy
Burns
AN Other (probably Denly or Sibley, maybe Malan or Ballance) 
Root
Stokes
Buttler
Bairstow
Ali
Woakes
Archer
Anderson

Broad, Wood, Curran, Leach all missing out

Personally would find a spot for Foakes, interesting to see hes batting 3 for the Lions today so maybe still an option with him keeping and Bairstow going back up to 3 and wouldnt be picking Ali either.

Strange to see us look to have plenty of bowling options and be desperately short of batting alternatives! Would love to see Roy do well but yesterday showed us what to expect if the ball swings about early on. Far too many of our side need to bat between 4 and 8!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Appears itâ€™s all come from that â€œAussieâ€ umpire Tauffel who says because they didnâ€™t cross when the ball was thrown it should only be one run - seems the Aussies have slowed it right down to try and work out the time the ball left hand and to when they crossed. Good old Aussies eh

Both Sky and Talksport are trying to find any negative possible from yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Yea so by the laws of the game, it wasnâ€™t a six. It was a five. So really weâ€™ll never know what would have happened but we can make a guess based on the fact it would have left Rashid on strike. 

A shame that England fans must always know they drew due to an umpire error. Fairly tarnishes the win. Oh well thereâ€™s always next time.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			1st test at Edgbaston, for me I expect the side will be:

Roy
Burns
AN Other (probably Denly or Sibley, maybe Malan or Ballance)
Root
Stokes
Buttler
Bairstow
Ali
Woakes
Archer
Anderson

Broad, Wood, Curran, Leach all missing out

Personally would find a spot for Foakes, interesting to see hes batting 3 for the Lions today so maybe still an option with him keeping and Bairstow going back up to 3 and wouldnt be picking Ali either.

Strange to see us look to have plenty of bowling options and be desperately short of batting alternatives! Would love to see Roy do well but yesterday showed us what to expect if the ball swings about early on. Far too many of our side need to bat between 4 and 8!
		
Click to expand...

I suspect not far away with this line up.

My tuppence worth is since Roy does not bat in the top 3 in proper cricket he should not be batting higher that 5 in this team. Only setting him up to fail otherwise against a red Duke's ball and a good Aussie seam attack.

I think they may look at Vince again as opener. At some stage he must score runs as he always seems to make a start before the 'big drive' gets hime out. Other than that its pick a name out of a hat.

Root must bat at 3. He is the best player, captain and must take resposibility. Steve Smith will be fronting up at 3 for the Aussie's and Root must do the same for us. Hiding at 4 sends out the wrong message.

I think Archer plays at least to start as will Ali.

Both teams have gaping holes in them, who plugs them best wins the ashes for me.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yea so by the laws of the game, it wasnâ€™t a six. It was a five. So really weâ€™ll never know what would have happened but we can make a guess based on the fact it would have left Rashid on strike.

A shame that England fans must always know they drew due to an umpire error. Fairly tarnishes the win. Oh well thereâ€™s always next time. 

Click to expand...

Not like the Aussies to start whinging


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Not like the Aussies to start whinging 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s sad that many will say we should ignore the error that gifted England the draw just because it was pointed out by an Australian.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2019)

saving_par said:



			I suspect not far away with this line up.

My tuppence worth is since Roy does not bat in the top 3 in proper cricket he should not be batting higher that 5 in this team. Only setting him up to fail otherwise against a red Duke's ball and a good Aussie seam attack.

I think they may look at Vince again as opener. At some stage he must score runs as he always seems to make a start before the 'big drive' gets hime out. Other than that its pick a name out of a hat.

Root must bat at 3. He is the best player, captain and must take resposibility. Steve Smith will be fronting up at 3 for the Aussie's and Root must do the same for us. Hiding at 4 sends out the wrong message.

I think Archer plays at least to start as will Ali.

Both teams have gaping holes in them, who plugs them best wins the ashes for me.
		
Click to expand...


I agree Roy should bat 5 or 6 in red ball cricket but the clamour will be for him to fill the obvious gap we have at the top of the order and to become the English Warner (without being a cheating arse obviously), that and theres quite a queue to bat in the middle order!

Be amazed to see Vince get another try especially having played very little cricket of late and barely got a run


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s sad that many will say we should ignore the error that gifted England the draw just because it was pointed out by an Australian.
		
Click to expand...

The former umpire acknowledged the call "influenced the game", but said it should not be viewed as costing New Zealand the match - and the tournament.
"It's unfair on England, New Zealand and the umpires involved to say it decided the outcome," Taufel said.


----------



## Junior (Jul 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			1st test at Edgbaston, for me I expect the side will be:

Roy
Burns
AN Other (probably Denly or Sibley, maybe Malan or Ballance)
Root
Stokes
Buttler
Bairstow
Ali
Woakes
Archer
Anderson

Broad, Wood, Curran, Leach all missing out

Personally would find a spot for Foakes, interesting to see hes batting 3 for the Lions today so maybe still an option with him keeping and Bairstow going back up to 3 and wouldnt be picking Ali either.

Strange to see us look to have plenty of bowling options and be desperately short of batting alternatives! Would love to see Roy do well but yesterday showed us what to expect if the ball swings about early on. Far too many of our side need to bat between 4 and 8!
		
Click to expand...


Agree with your side.  Denly, Sibley will likely get poisoned challace at 3.......Shame for Curran and Broad.  Curran may still be given the nod over Woakes.   It'll be interesting to see what happens if Simon Harmer ever qualifies for England (if he hasnt already ?).  Him and Leach could be a formidable spin partnership in the sub-continent.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yea so by the laws of the game, it wasnâ€™t a six. It was a five. So really weâ€™ll never know what would have happened but we can make a guess based on the fact it would have left Rashid on strike.

A shame that England fans must always know they drew due to an umpire error. Fairly tarnishes the win. Oh well thereâ€™s always next time. 

Click to expand...

There are literally thousands of cases of referee/umpire error during every sport you can think of. You can moan and whinge about them afterwards, but it won't change the result.

And as you've said "we can make a guess" about what would have happened had the extra run not been given. But that's all it would ever be. A guess.

As I said earlier, true class from the Kiwis in defeat. Not demonstrated by other quarters, it seems.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2019)

Junior said:



			Agree with your side.  Denly, Sibley will likely get poisoned challace at 3.......Shame for Curran and Broad.  Curran may still be given the nod over Woakes.   It'll be interesting to see what happens if Simon Harmer ever qualifies for England (if he hasnt already ?).  Him and Leach could be a formidable spin partnership in the sub-continent.
		
Click to expand...

Cant see anyway they leave Woakes out at Edgbaston personally, Curran not been pulling up any trees in the little cricket hes played, expect despite being a leftie hes quite a way down the queue again now

Harmer played for Saffers in tests didnt he, cant see him requalifying (leave him and Porter at Essex for the rest of this season at least plse!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think itâ€™s tough enough to pick an 11 from this World Cup alone

Roy
Sharma
Root
Williamson
Shakib
Stokes
Carey
Starc
Bumrah
Archer

Which spinner though ?!
		
Click to expand...

So they picked 

Roy
Sharma
Root
Williamson
Shakib
Stokes
Carey
Starc
Bumrah
Ferguson
Archer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150741803089321984


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yea so by the laws of the game, it wasnâ€™t a six. It was a five. So really weâ€™ll never know what would have happened but we can make a guess based on the fact it would have left Rashid on strike.

A shame that England fans must always know they drew due to an umpire error. Fairly tarnishes the win. Oh well thereâ€™s always next time. 

Click to expand...

Right now the England fans donâ€™t care , they saw their team lift the trophy and enjoyed the celebrations and will continue to do so. 

Every sport will have an official error somewhere within the tournament where someone will benefit - thatâ€™s sport for you , it has human errors. 

Normally pointed out by bitter people


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now the England fans donâ€™t care , they saw their team lift the trophy and enjoyed the celebrations and will continue to do so.

Every sport will have an official error somewhere within the tournament where someone will benefit - thatâ€™s sport for you , it has human errors.

Normally pointed out by bitter people
		
Click to expand...

I hope you arenâ€™t so blasÃ© about golf rules.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I hope you arenâ€™t so blasÃ© about golf rules. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ Seriously ?! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Cricket is a sport that is â€œumpiredâ€ by two officials on the field plus a match referee and also a video referee - the umpires made the mistake 

I have made a mistake before playing and ended up DQ myself because itâ€™s a sport of self policing.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ Seriously ?! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Cricket is a sport that is â€œumpiredâ€ by two officials on the field plus a match referee and also a video referee - the umpires made the mistake

I have made a mistake before playing and ended up DQ myself because itâ€™s a sport of self policing.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder why Stokes and Rashid didnâ€™t tell the ref they hadnâ€™t crossed?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I wonder why Stokes and Rashid didnâ€™t tell the ref they hadnâ€™t crossed?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they didnâ€™t know the ruling just like the â€œumpiresâ€ who job it is to umpire the game as well as how are they supposed to know if they crossed at the point of the throw. 

You keep clutching at the straws ðŸ‘


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I wonder why Stokes and Rashid didnâ€™t tell the ref they hadnâ€™t crossed?
		
Click to expand...

That would be Ben Stokes, who immediately held his hand up in apology for the ball hitting his bat and asked the umpires to discount the four? That Ben Stokes, yes?


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe they didnâ€™t know the ruling just like the â€œumpiresâ€ who job it is to umpire the game as well as how are they supposed to know if they crossed at the point of the throw.

You keep clutching at the straws ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Ah so ignorance of the rules is ok then?

I hope you arenâ€™t so blase about your knowledge of golf rules.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 15, 2019)

The trolling and baiting is in full force today.

Like that CWC XI. That's the exact team I picked in a post on a cricket forum earlier.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2019)

Big_G said:



			Any reason why The Queen wasn't there to present the trophy as in 1966

I thought it was a bit of a snub with only Prince Andrew in attendance

All of the younger "A list" royals were at Wimbledon watching 2 overseas players, rather than cheering on their national team!!!
		
Click to expand...

No Germans in the Final


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The trolling and baiting is in full force today.

Like that CWC XI. That's the exact team I picked in a post on a cricket forum earlier. 

Click to expand...

Haha, Iâ€™ll admit Iâ€™m fishing like hell today.  I donâ€™t think anyone could take away from the feeling of that victory though.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			No Germans in the Final

Click to expand...

Yer right...  scroungers always go for the most pretentious event....  shocking


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Haha, Iâ€™ll admit Iâ€™m fishing like hell today.  I donâ€™t think anyone could take away from the feeling of that victory though.
		
Click to expand...

Catching loads as well...â€¦  under the circumstances, the most sporting move would indeed be to share.....  what exactly would be wrong with that??


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2019)

2blue said:



			Catching loads as well...â€¦  under the circumstances, the most sporting move would indeed be to share.....  what exactly would be wrong with that??
		
Click to expand...

My genuine issue is with Stokes and how anyone could like such a vile human being and I hate seeing him being part of a winning team. Remove him and I could just about swallow the England win.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			My genuine issue is with Stokes and how anyone could like such a vile human being and I hate seeing him being part of a winning team. Remove him and I could just about swallow the England win.
		
Click to expand...

What is your genuine issue with Stokes?


----------



## Mudball (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			My genuine issue is with Stokes and how anyone could like such a vile human being and I hate seeing him being part of a winning team. Remove him and I could just about swallow the England win.
		
Click to expand...

Whats with Stokes?..


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2019)

Don Barzini said:



			What is your genuine issue with Stokes?
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ve all seen the video. How he walked, I donâ€™t know.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2019)

2blue said:



			Yer right...  scroungers always go for the most pretentious event....  shocking
		
Click to expand...

thats not what a meant


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Weâ€™ve all seen the video. How he walked, I donâ€™t know.
		
Click to expand...

Yes staggering indeed....  however he did.....  I can see how it's very hard to say 'End of'.......


----------



## IanM (Jul 15, 2019)

Just listened to two umpires argue about the 5/6!  And it wasnt conclusive

But you'd get short prices on who the "mud chuckers" are today! 

Massive respect to the Kiwis for their conduct following several rubs of green that went away from them too.........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2019)

Both sets of players conducted themselves with respect and humility throughout the whole game 

You only need to compare the actions of the US ladies Team winning the recent World Cup to how both sets of players reacted yesterday 




Great sportsmanship should always imo be highlighted and from Stokes actions with the ball hitting him and going to the boundary to Woakes and Stokes going to Guptill imo shows that at high level the players can and should act with more grace in victory


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2019)

Kiwis are an amazing people....  I had a year teaching there in 1980 & couldn't believe how humble & gracious they they are in loss or victory however tenacious they may have been leading up to that. In 40 years,  I cant see that it has been lost....  remarkable....  truly remarkable.


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Not like the Aussies to start whinging 

Click to expand...

Not like Kellfire to find a negative.


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2019)

2blue said:



			Kiwis are an amazing people....  I had a year teaching there in 1980 & couldn't believe how humble & gracious they they are in loss or victory however tenacious they may have been leading up to that. In 40 years,  I cant see that it has been lost....  remarkable....  truly remarkable.
		
Click to expand...

I've been married to one for over thirty years ......................................... they can be quite fiery, trust me on this!
But yes, they are amazing people, truly wonderful.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yea so by the laws of the game, it wasnâ€™t a six. It was a five. So really weâ€™ll never know what would have happened but we can make a guess based on the fact it would have left Rashid on strike.

A shame that England fans must always know they drew due to an umpire error. Fairly tarnishes the win. Oh well thereâ€™s always next time. 

Click to expand...


Seeing how this obviously grates you is making the victory even sweeter thank you. ðŸ˜œ


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2019)

Back to actual cricket, setting up well in the County Champs for the mighty Essex to close the lead to the cider boys at the top, big day for both tomorrow


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Weâ€™ve all seen the video. How he walked, I donâ€™t know.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you need the luxury of listening to 30 hours of testimony and submissions during six days of evidence, like the jury of six men and six women who took just two and a half hours of deliberations before acquitting him did. As oppose to just basing your opinion on watching a few seconds of grainy CCTV. But I dare say this was done to death at the time.

As said. Pure class in defeat by the Kiwis. Elsewhere, not so much! And itâ€™s amusing to behold!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Weâ€™ve all seen the video. How he walked, I donâ€™t know.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mudball (Jul 15, 2019)

.... how gracious and sportsman have the kiwis been... you could almost give the cup to them..     I know a fair few and never had a bad apple 

.. Imagine if it was the Aussies rather than the Kiwis.. it would have been a all out media war and would boil over to the Ashes.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			1st test at Edgbaston, for me I expect the side will be:

Roy
Burns
AN Other (probably Denly or Sibley, maybe Malan or Ballance)
Root
Stokes
Buttler
Bairstow
Ali
Woakes
Archer
Anderson

Broad, Wood, Curran, Leach all missing out

Personally would find a spot for Foakes, interesting to see hes batting 3 for the Lions today so maybe still an option with him keeping and Bairstow going back up to 3 and wouldnt be picking Ali either.

Strange to see us look to have plenty of bowling options and be desperately short of batting alternatives! Would love to see Roy do well but yesterday showed us what to expect if the ball swings about early on. Far too many of our side need to bat between 4 and 8!
		
Click to expand...

That's my side too. Will stick my neck on the line and say Sibley at 3. Weight of runs have to count for something and he has a fair bit of Jonathan Trott about him. 

You have to play Woakes at Edgbaston. Wood would be nowhere near my test side.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 15, 2019)

2blue said:



			Kiwis are an amazing people....  I had a year teaching there in 1980 & couldn't believe how humble & gracious they they are in loss or victory however tenacious they may have been leading up to that. In 40 years,  I cant see that it has been lost....  remarkable....  truly remarkable.
		
Click to expand...

Having lived there for 6 years I concur , they are amazing . Seeing the way they all pulled together post quakes was awe inspiring


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2019)

First innings of the Australia XI vs Lions match going well for Sam Curran. 6/95 with the ball first innings then made 50 off 77 balls. Sibley got some runs as well, 74 from 191. The Lions not in the best position in the match, but good to see some decent stand-out performances.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2019)

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/cricket-umpire-lbw-game-tg06rcv7s

This is good fun. I got 14/15 right. Missed 1 in the County round but nailed the International round.


----------



## fundy (Jul 17, 2019)

England squad for Ireland Test: Joe Root (c), Moeen Ali, James Anderson, Jonny Bairstow (wk), Stuart Broad, Rory Burns, Sam Curran, Joe Denly, Lewis Gregory, Jack Leach, Jason Roy, Olly Stone, Chris Woakes. 

England squad for pre-Ashes camp: Joe Root (c), Moeen Ali, Jimmy Anderson, Jonny Bairstow (wk), Stuart Broad, Rory Burns, Jos Buttler (wk), Sam Curran, Joe Denly, Lewis Gregory, Jack Leach, Jason Roy, Ben Stokes, Olly Stone, Chris Woakes, Mark Wood.

Hmmmm

Seems like Roy has been inked in and IF we pick another batter it is Denly. Ali and Leach both in the squad, theyre only going to pick Ali though with them being a batter light it seems!

Wood injured himself in the final and looks like he'll miss the start of the Ashes at least  Archer also got a side injury and being rested but expected to be fit. No Foakes disappointing but expected

Seems were planning on winning the Ashes by playing too many seamers, not enough batters, the wrong spinner and not a proper keeper


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			England squad for Ireland Test: Joe Root (c), Moeen Ali, James Anderson, Jonny Bairstow (wk), Stuart Broad, Rory Burns, Sam Curran, Joe Denly, Lewis Gregory, Jack Leach, Jason Roy, Olly Stone, Chris Woakes.

England squad for pre-Ashes camp: Joe Root (c), Moeen Ali, Jimmy Anderson, Jonny Bairstow (wk), Stuart Broad, Rory Burns, Jos Buttler (wk), Sam Curran, Joe Denly, Lewis Gregory, Jack Leach, Jason Roy, Ben Stokes, Olly Stone, Chris Woakes, Mark Wood.

Hmmmm

Seems like Roy has been inked in and IF we pick another batter it is Denly. Ali and Leach both in the squad, theyre only going to pick Ali though with them being a batter light it seems!

Wood injured himself in the final and looks like he'll miss the start of the Ashes at least  Archer also got a side injury and being rested but expected to be fit. No Foakes disappointing but expected

Seems were planning on winning the Ashes by playing too many seamers, not enough batters, the wrong spinner and not a proper keeper 

Click to expand...

Hardly surprising though. There's a direct correlation between how right England have got selection in the ODI's to how wrong they have got selection for the test team.


----------



## Junior (Jul 17, 2019)

Curran just got a couple of 50â€™s and a 5 for against Australia A or whatever team they were playing.  Woakes v Curran for the final spot .   

Thought Sisley may have nicked in in front of Denly, but not the case.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2019)

Lewis Gregory is having a stellar season and glad he is been given a chance to show how well he can bowl , he can also bat as well - think he can just swing and seam it a touch more than Curran. Also hope England are brave to give Leach the spot instead of Ali 

Surprised that Sibley or Northeast arenâ€™t given a call up


----------



## fundy (Jul 17, 2019)

Junior said:



			Curran just got a couple of 50â€™s and a 5 for against Australia A or whatever team they were playing.  Woakes v Curran for the final spot .   

Thought Sisley may have nicked in in front of Denly, but not the case.
		
Click to expand...


If Curran bowled right arm and played for Durham he'd be about 27th in line for a seamers berth lol. Be surprised if they dont play Woakes at Edgbaston but struggling to remember the last time I wasnt by our current test selectors lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lewis Gregory is having a stellar season and glad he is been given a chance to show how well he can bowl , he can also bat as well - think he can just swing and seam it a touch more than Curran. Also hope England are brave to give Leach the spot instead of Ali 

Surprised that Sibley or Northeast arenâ€™t given a call up
		
Click to expand...


looks like theyll go in a batter light which will enable them to justify Ali over Leach


----------



## Piece (Jul 24, 2019)

Going to be hot work at Lords. Good to see some fringers get a run out.

On another note, Sky have just run a trailer for the KP saga. Could be good telly!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 24, 2019)

Piece said:



			Going to be hot work at Lords. Good to see some fringers get a run out.

*On another note, Sky have just run a trailer for the KP saga. Could be good telly*!
		
Click to expand...

looking forward to seeing that


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2019)

Can't wait for the KP documentary, looks like it gets a bit fiery.

Is this recognised as an official Test? Given it's only 4 days.


----------



## Piece (Jul 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Can't wait for the KP documentary, looks like it gets a bit fiery.

Is this recognised as an official Test? Given it's only 4 days.
		
Click to expand...

I believe so


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2019)

Starc and Cummins are going to eat these two alive. Roy almost out 2 in 2 balls only out there because Adair over-stepped and Burns looks a proper LBW candidate early on.


----------



## Piece (Jul 24, 2019)

Roy has to learn quickly to move his feet and not go at the moving ball forcefully. First time Iâ€™ve seen a catch taken without using the hands!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2019)

Denly's rubbish. Roy needs to be given a proper go, but Denly's not good enough. We need a new number 3 and we need one quickly.


----------



## Piece (Jul 24, 2019)

Roy looks like cricketâ€™s Jim Furyk. Foot movement all wrong again.

Plenty of wobble on offer though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2019)

What a dreadful start.


----------



## Piece (Jul 24, 2019)

Four day Test was the right call, or maybe thatâ€™s too many days ðŸ˜†


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2019)

This is all part of an elaborate plan to lull the Austrailan's into a false sense of security. We're still winning 5-0.


----------



## Piece (Jul 24, 2019)

ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†


----------



## Piece (Jul 24, 2019)

Jeez, a medium paced attack with some wobble causing havoc! Let me bowl!!


----------



## Piece (Jul 24, 2019)

At least itâ€™s not on terrestrial tv...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 24, 2019)

World Cup hangover against a team they think they will blow away........no surprise so far


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2019)

Modern batsmen against the moving ball a joy to watch lol, some utterly horrific techniques and mindsets on view. That or theyre still drunk from the WC


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2019)

Tim Murtagh 5-11. What is going on?


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Tim Murtagh 5-11. What is going on?
		
Click to expand...

hes pitched it up and nibbled it about a bit, plenty for our world beating modern batsmen


----------



## Tongo (Jul 24, 2019)

Bairstow bowled again. 

Where's the calm assurance of Stokes and Foakes? (Rhetorical question fir Foakes as I know the answer)


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 24, 2019)

You can take our captain but you canâ€™t take our freedom!


----------



## Mudball (Jul 24, 2019)

BoJo in No 10...   thats what England needs right now at Lords...


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2019)

Some things dont change, we seem to have no interest in bowling at the stumps with the new ball


----------



## Mudball (Jul 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			Some things dont change, we seem to have no interest in bowling at the stumps with the new ball 

Click to expand...

Ireland.. not much pace, but bowled with deadly accuracy to hit top of Offstump
England.. lot of fire, but where is the accuracy..


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 24, 2019)

i think its just a ploy, put to be this notion of Free to air Cricket to bed once and for all


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			Modern batsmen against the moving ball a joy to watch lol, some utterly horrific techniques and mindsets on view. That or theyre still drunk from the WC
		
Click to expand...

So I don't know a whole lot about batting technique but some of the weird dancing off- balance moves I saw were unusual to say the least!


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2019)

Bairstow not even bothering with keeper catches and ushering them to Root at first slip lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			Bairstow not even bothering with keeper catches and ushering them to Root at first slip lol
		
Click to expand...

Then Root dropping one in the next over. This has been painful to watch.


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2019)

not sure why you'd have the 2 spinners trying to turn it up the hill on day 1 of a test match either


----------



## Mudball (Jul 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			Bairstow not even bothering with keeper catches and ushering them to Root at first slip lol
		
Click to expand...

Btw what was all the Bairstow warning  bit when he was batting.. found it funny that he ignored it. 

Having said that, the ball that took his wicket was pure magic


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Btw what was all the Bairstow warning  bit when he was batting.. found it funny that he ignored it. 

Having said that, the ball that took his wicket was pure magic
		
Click to expand...

its a decent ball but shows the massive gap in his technique which has been seen against the red ball far far too much the last few years


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2019)

So 4 day tests, captain suspension for slow over rates removed, only the 42 overs to be bowled after tea from 4.30pm lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2019)

Turns out pitching it up at the 3 bits of wood at the other end works, who'd have thought it


----------



## Mudball (Jul 24, 2019)

Slightly different question.... Is there a Cricket version of 'Hogans 5 principles'... my boy is a bit of nut for test cricket and some say he can play a bit too.   As he is a voracious reader, wanted to get him something to read about the game.   Not very keen on autobiographies as it can be difficult at his age to understand some of the complex human angles (he is 10).. all suggestions welcome

PS:  have been looking around to see if there is an equivalent of the GM forum, but cricket forums feel very sad


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Slightly different question.... Is there a Cricket version of 'Hogans 5 principles'... my boy is a bit of nut for test cricket and some say he can play a bit too.   As he is a voracious reader, wanted to get him something to read about the game.   Not very keen on autobiographies as it can be difficult at his age to understand some of the complex human angles (he is 10).. all suggestions welcome

PS:  have been looking around to see if there is an equivalent of the GM forum, but cricket forums feel very sad[/QUOTE
		
Click to expand...

Bob Woolmer wrote a book 10 years or so ago that was decent (science and art of cricket or similar), maybe a bit technical and text heavy and maybe slightly out of date in the modern age of hit and giggle

Edit: This one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bob-Woolme...s=bob+woolmer&qid=1564000902&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## Tongo (Jul 25, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Slightly different question.... Is there a Cricket version of 'Hogans 5 principles'... my boy is a bit of nut for test cricket and some say he can play a bit too.   As he is a voracious reader, wanted to get him something to read about the game.   Not very keen on autobiographies as it can be difficult at his age to understand some of the complex human angles (he is 10).. all suggestions welcome

PS:  *have been looking around to see if there is an equivalent of the GM forum, but cricket forums feel very sad*

Click to expand...

I'm on Cricket 24/7 but there's a couple of individuals who seem more interested in arguing or causing confrontation so I don't go on much. 

To be fair, Cricket's in a bad place in this country at the moment where fans are concerned. Many feel maligned and marginalised by the ECB and their plans for the 100. Comments such as 'being part of the problem,' targeting a new audience' and being described pejoratively as 'obsessives' have made many rather disillusioned and concerned about where the game in this country is heading. Plus the whole dumbing down of the game because those in charge seem to prefer navel gazing and apologising for the game rather than promoting everything that's good about it. All of this on the back of the World Cup victory. Yet within a week the ECB shill Eoin Morgan has come out and said English cricket should ditch T20 at a domestic level.  

Interesting that the Big Bash will reduce the number of games this year after consulting with fans. Plenty of highlighted how Cricket Australia have liaised with fans and listened whereas the ECB have managed to hack off almost all of English cricket's supporters.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2019)

CricketWeb is pretty good. Been reasonably active on there for a while and it's okay. Similar to any forum, quite a few members who love the sound of their own voice and love to de-rail threads with the same old rubbish.


----------



## Reemul (Jul 25, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Slightly different question.... Is there a Cricket version of 'Hogans 5 principles'... my boy is a bit of nut for test cricket and some say he can play a bit too.   As he is a voracious reader, wanted to get him something to read about the game.   Not very keen on autobiographies as it can be difficult at his age to understand some of the complex human angles (he is 10).. all suggestions welcome

PS:  have been looking around to see if there is an equivalent of the GM forum, but cricket forums feel very sad
		
Click to expand...

Not an autobiography per se Fibber in the Heat by Miles Jupp is a great cricket read


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2019)

sums up our top 3, the nightwatchman has a better technique for test match batting lol

that dismissal (and inns) really doesnt bode well for Burns


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2019)

Glad we've found a proper opener at last. This Leach lad looks solid.


----------



## Piece (Jul 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			sums up our top 3, the nightwatchman has a better technique for test match batting lol

that dismissal (and inns) really doesnt bode well for Burns
		
Click to expand...

Was just about to post this. Rory Burns technique ...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2019)

Jason Roy's technique ...

Was genuinely optimistic that Roy could be the man at the top of the order, but he's looked dreadful here.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 25, 2019)

Jack Leach, proper cricketer. Should be in this team all the time but will get binned for the first Ashes test in favour of Moeen Ali despite Leach being a better spinner and, on recent form, better with the bat!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2019)

Jack Leach's 43 is now the joint second highest score by an English opener in their last 6 Tests.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2019)

Cant be many times the number 11 in the first inns has scored more in the 2nd inns than the whole side did in the first haha


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2019)

Good for Roy to get some runs, a couple of large holes in his technique on display for the Aussies to exploit though, he can expect plenty of pitched up balls coming back into him!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2019)

I think Roy will do better against Australia personally, he likes pace on the ball. He's always going to be susceptible to the moving ball, but if he gets off to a start he could make some scores and he'll make them quickly. Not 100% convinced he's good enough, but deserves a go.


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2019)

nice pair Johnny lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2019)

Jonny Pairstow.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			nice pair Johnny lol
		
Click to expand...

que a dig about his technique by all the pundits in the papers tomorrow... and they would be right


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			que a dig about his technique by all the pundits in the papers tomorrow... and they would be right

Click to expand...


dont know what you mean about his overly bottom hand grip, his insistence of staying leg side if possible and getting pinned by one nipping back into him yet again

expect he and Roy will get similar exams from the Aussies!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			dont know what you mean about his overly bottom hand grip, his insistence of staying leg side if possible and getting pinned by one nipping back into him yet again

expect he and Roy will get similar exams from the Aussies!
		
Click to expand...

 he misses the ball far too often be it through the gate and LB, mind you  he looked like he could have nicked off a couple of times too.


----------



## Piece (Jul 25, 2019)

Ali v Leach debate has nearly a clear winner after today.


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2019)

Piece said:



			Ali v Leach debate has nearly a clear winner after today.
		
Click to expand...

as does Foakes v Pairstow but ill still take 1/10 Ali and Bairstow start the first test


----------



## Piece (Jul 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			as does Foakes v Pairstow but ill still take 1/10 Ali and Bairstow start the first test
		
Click to expand...

Shame about Foakes. Right player at the wrong time, with the wrong face


----------



## Tongo (Jul 25, 2019)

Dom Sibley must be wondering how he didnt get a call up.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 25, 2019)

I still think that if England get a lead of 170+ they will win the game. Ireland's batting is very brittle.


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2019)

I think theyll win form here too, but its asked a lot more questions than its given answers ahead of next week

The big pluses so far have been Stone with the ball and Leach with the bat, and I cant see either playing at Edgbaston!


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2019)

this is where sam curran bails the batsmen out again isnt it? in a bit of trouble if not


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			as does Foakes v Pairstow but ill still take 1/10 Ali and Bairstow start the first test
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that - they will still go with Ali and Bairstow 

First test team will be imo 

Burns 
Roy
Denly
Root
Bairstow
Stokes
Buttler
Ali
Woakes
Archer
Anderson if fit


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Exactly that - they will still go with Ali and Bairstow 

First test team will be imo 

Burns 
Roy
Denly
Root
Bairstow
Stokes
Buttler
Ali
Woakes
Archer
Anderson if fit
		
Click to expand...

Seems right to me, Archers playing in the T20 tomorrow so sounds like he should be fit, pretty sure Andersen has only been resting as a precaution. 

Means Curran, Leach, Stone, Broad miss out with Wood injured and Foakes forgotten about


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

Thank heavens for the Curran knock. Hoping Broad can nick a few more first things as I can't see us lasting once the new ball arrives. I am not sure how defendable 170-180 is but with rain forecast could it swing a bit if it gets humid and overcast? Not a great preparation for the Aussies however you look at it


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2019)

180 should be enough against an inexperienced and pretty brittle Irish batting line up which will be under huge pressure on a very dry deck that offers a little still. That said it only takes one decent partnership to make that look a small total


----------



## Tongo (Jul 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			180 should be enough against an inexperienced and pretty brittle Irish batting line up which will be under huge pressure on a very dry deck that offers a little still. That said it only takes one decent partnership to make that look a small total
		
Click to expand...

Balbirnie will be the key wicket for me. Has been in some excellent form for Ireland in recent times and looks to be improving as a batsman with each game he plays.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 26, 2019)

Bairstow going a little under the radar for having a dire record of late in Test cricket, probably getting away with it because of his ODi record. Averaging 36 overall, but in the last 18 months he's averaging 27 with 2 hundreds in 25 innings + 7 ducks. That's a record worse than Stoneman, Hales, Malan, Ballance, Morgan and Compton who were all dropped in quick time. He's also showing obvious gaps in his game and is getting out in the same ways consistently, if he was opening serious questions would be getting asked, but he seems to be flying under the radar a little as we've got so many other gaps. I think it's time we start to seriously consider Ben Foakes as our primary keeper. He's not only better with the gloves, but has a ton in his short career already and saved us from a dire situation against Sri Lanka. Think it's very unlikely we drop Bairstow, as he seems to be in good favour with the selectors, but I don't think he's proven anything in the last 18 months to suggest he's a solid option for The Ashes.

Personally, I think this game should be a wake-up call and make us realise we need to overhaul the batting. I'd be seriously considering for the 1st Test going:

Roy
Burns
Sibley
Root *
Ballance
Stokes
Foakes +
Woakes
Broad
Leach
Anderson

Sibley is playing well, is capable of grinding out an innings and is seemingly one of the few in County Cricket that values his wicket. I also think it's time for Ballance to be given another go. He looked all at sea last time he came in, but he has 5 hundreds this season and is averaging comfortably over 50, think he deserves another shot and he's the sort of player we need at 5, someone who can stick around and grind out an innings. That line-up to me looks way less likely to just collapse, there are 3 guys at 3-4-5 who value their wicket and aren't one-day players being shoe-horned into a Test team. Then with the bowling, I think we stick with Broad as Anderson's opening partner. Broad's not been quite as potent in recent months but his accuracy and containment has really improved and he has it in him to put together one of _those _Broad spells. I'd be going Woakes over Archer for the First Test. Gives Jof an extra game to get back to full fitness and Edgbaston isn't a wicket where pure pace typically does well (Starc has a poor record there for example). Don't think it'll happen - Pairstow will be there, as will probably Buttler and Ali, and imagine Archer will start, which I'm definitely not as against as the other 3. 

Fortunately, the Australian's aren't in a much better spot themselves. They've obviously got Warner and Smith, but the rest of their batting line-up is really up in the air. The warm-up at Southampton was pretty much a disaster, the 2nd string bowlers got the wickets in the first innings, no-one got any runs apart from Warner and then Bancroft in the 2nd innings, but doesn't help them pick their team. Tim Paine the skipper is also in dreadful form with the bat, so is basically playing as a specialist captain as they can't put the cheats in charge, so they've got a lot of the same problems as us. So will be a series of bowlers vs bowlers, whoever bowls better wins. Pretty scared of Cummins and Pattinson though, they're going to be a real handful, and then the talk after yesterdays game is Siddle will start over Starc who apparently bowled awfully in the warm-up game, and has a very poor record at Edgbaston. Hopefully Pattinson, who is supposedly in very good order bowling quickly, picks up another knock. He's so fragile so fingers crossed he can't make it through the series, he'd be a huge loss for them. Looks like they'll line-up:

Warner
Harris
Khawaja
Smith
Head
Bancroft
Paine * +
Cummins
Pattinson
Siddle
Lyon

Think the sides will be pretty evenly matched, but think their batting will hold up to our bowlers better than ours, particularly if we go in with Denly, Bairstow, Buttler and Moeen who I have pretty much zero confidene in.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Bairstow going a little under the radar for having a dire record of late in Test cricket, probably getting away with it because of his ODi record. Averaging 36 overall, but in the last 18 months he's averaging 27 with 2 hundreds in 25 innings + 7 ducks. That's a record worse than Stoneman, Hales, Malan, Ballance, Morgan and Compton who were all dropped in quick time. He's also showing obvious gaps in his game and is getting out in the same ways consistently, if he was opening serious questions would be getting asked, but he seems to be flying under the radar a little as we've got so many other gaps. I think it's time we start to seriously consider Ben Foakes as our primary keeper. He's not only better with the gloves, but has a ton in his short career already and saved us from a dire situation against Sri Lanka. Think it's very unlikely we drop Bairstow, as he seems to be in good favour with the selectors, but I don't think he's proven anything in the last 18 months to suggest he's a solid option for The Ashes.

Personally, I think this game should be a wake-up call and make us realise we need to overhaul the batting. I'd be seriously considering for the 1st Test going:

Roy
Burns
Sibley
Root *
Ballance
Stokes
Foakes +
Woakes
Broad
Leach
Anderson

Sibley is playing well, is capable of grinding out an innings and is seemingly one of the few in County Cricket that values his wicket. I also think it's time for Ballance to be given another go. He looked all at sea last time he came in, but he has 5 hundreds this season and is averaging comfortably over 50, think he deserves another shot and he's the sort of player we need at 5, someone who can stick around and grind out an innings. That line-up to me looks way less likely to just collapse, there are 3 guys at 3-4-5 who value their wicket and aren't one-day players being shoe-horned into a Test team. Then with the bowling, I think we stick with Broad as Anderson's opening partner. Broad's not been quite as potent in recent months but his accuracy and containment has really improved and he has it in him to put together one of _those _Broad spells. I'd be going Woakes over Archer for the First Test. Gives Jof an extra game to get back to full fitness and Edgbaston isn't a wicket where pure pace typically does well (Starc has a poor record there for example). Don't think it'll happen - Pairstow will be there, as will probably Buttler and Ali, and imagine Archer will start, which I'm definitely not as against as the other 3.

Fortunately, the Australian's aren't in a much better spot themselves. They've obviously got Warner and Smith, but the rest of their batting line-up is really up in the air. The warm-up at Southampton was pretty much a disaster, the 2nd string bowlers got the wickets in the first innings, no-one got any runs apart from Warner and then Bancroft in the 2nd innings, but doesn't help them pick their team. Tim Paine the skipper is also in dreadful form with the bat, so is basically playing as a specialist captain as they can't put the cheats in charge, so they've got a lot of the same problems as us. So will be a series of bowlers vs bowlers, whoever bowls better wins. Pretty scared of Cummins and Pattinson though, they're going to be a real handful, and then the talk after yesterdays game is Siddle will start over Starc who apparently bowled awfully in the warm-up game, and has a very poor record at Edgbaston. Hopefully Pattinson, who is supposedly in very good order bowling quickly, picks up another knock. He's so fragile so fingers crossed he can't make it through the series, he'd be a huge loss for them. Looks like they'll line-up:

Warner
Harris
Khawaja
Smith
Head
Bancroft
Paine * +
Cummins
Pattinson
Siddle
Lyon

Think the sides will be pretty evenly matched, but think their batting will hold up to our bowlers better than ours, particularly if we go in with Denly, Bairstow, Buttler and Moeen who I have pretty much zero confidene in.
		
Click to expand...

Foakes is a better batsman and keeper than Bairstow but Bairstowis Root's mate and seemingly one of the untouchables regardless of form. And he throws his toys out of the pram and gets given what he wants. Despite having played 50+ tests Bairstow never gives the impression of being a senior player.

The fact that Foakes and Leach arent regulars in the test team says everything about England's poor selections. Leach could do the same job as Lyon does for the Aussies but the obsession with Moeen's supposed ability to bat has meant he misses out. Which is ridiculous as Ali's batting has nosedived to tail ender status. His dismissal yesterday was a joke. Just where did he expect theball to go playing a shot like that?


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2019)

Totally agree re Bairstow, bored of arguing the stuff on twitter haha, averages less than 30 since the start of 2017 in red ball cricket and his keeping gets flatter footed and flatter footed

Why open with Roy and bat Sibley at 3? (Roys a number 5 or 6 at test match level if anything, where he has batted for Surrey in CC). Not seen any of Ballance, know hes got some runs but has he sorted out the massive deficiency against quick short bowling? If not wouldnt be bringing him back to get battered by the Aussies again!

Lets be honest whilst we dont think were picking the best side, the batting cupboard isnt exactly flooded with options


----------



## Tongo (Jul 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Totally agree re Bairstow, bored of arguing the stuff on twitter haha, averages less than 30 since the start of 2017 in red ball cricket and his keeping gets flatter footed and flatter footed

Why open with Roy and bat Sibley at 3? (Roys a number 5 or 6 at test match level if anything, where he has batted for Surrey in CC). Not seen any of Ballance, know hes got some runs but has he sorted out the massive deficiency against quick short bowling? If not wouldnt be bringing him back to get battered by the Aussies again!

Lets be honest whilst we dont think were picking the best side, the batting cupboard isnt exactly flooded with options
		
Click to expand...

It isn't but Root's pathetic truculence about not batting at 3, the selection of Roy (not a red ball opener) instead of Sibley (red ball opener in cracking form) and the consistent non-selection of James Hildreth over the years have all contributed to the paucity.


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2019)

No Carey in the Aussies squad, hes off to Sussex to play in the blast


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			No Carey in the Aussies squad, hes off to Sussex to play in the blast
		
Click to expand...

Not really a surprise is it? Paine's captain and Wade is in good nick. Carey's never really been a very good FC player, and even though he is a better keeper than Wade they need the batting depth as much as we do.


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Not really a surprise is it? Paine's captain and Wade is in good nick. Carey's never really been a very good FC player, and even though he is a better keeper than Wade they need the batting depth as much as we do.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised a few I think, depends how much you rate the other 2 I guess


----------



## Tongo (Jul 26, 2019)

Tongo said:



			It isn't but Root's pathetic truculence about not batting at 3, the selection of Roy (not a red ball opener) instead of Sibley (red ball opener in cracking form) and the consistent non-selection of James Hildreth over the years have all contributed to the paucity.
		
Click to expand...

The attitudes of Root and Bairstow over their situations demonstrate an inherent problem for me. Sports men / women will regularly say that they would give their right arm / leg etc to play for their country and would play anywhere if required. Root and Bairstow seem to be able to dictate what they do and, largely, where they bat. (less so with Bairstow but the acquiescing to his tantrums over the gloves says plenty) Do they have a sense of entitlement over their place in the team? Why aren't the management being more robust and telling them that they bat / play where their asked? i.e batting / playing for the team rather than themselves. Smacks of weak management to me.


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2019)

Gary Nilson to go with Johnny Pairstow lol neither keeper scored a run all game

England been fortunate with the conditions here but Woakes been excellent once they realised to pitch it up!


----------



## IanM (Jul 26, 2019)

Bonkers.   Just bonkers


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 26, 2019)

Well that was embarrassing. Remarkable win really.


----------



## Piece (Jul 26, 2019)

Please, please, please not Gary Ballance. This is a well trodden path and he has proven to be simply not good enough at Test level. Last time he was recalled he had made runs at County level and was found out again.

Agree with Bairstow analysis. Seemingly undroppable even though recent record is gash. Foakes is brilliant with the gloves and good with bat, yet won't have a look in.

I still think we have a massive problem with the openers. Roy and Burns aren't the answer for me. I'd prefer Roy lower down (Root at 3) and Burns nowhere near the side from what I've seen. That leaves Vince and Denly maybe to open...

I want Leach in instead of Ali. Ali, like Bairstow, living on past glories. Batting has gone south, just like Broad's did!

So...I'd have:

Vince
Denly
Root
Roy
Buttler
Stokes
Foakes
Leach
Archer
Broad
Anderson

Won't happen though!


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2019)

Piece said:



			Please, please, please not Gary Ballance. This is a well trodden path and he has proven to be simply not good enough at Test level. Last time he was recalled he had made runs at County level and was found out again.

Agree with Bairstow analysis. Seemingly undroppable even though recent record is gash. Foakes is brilliant with the gloves and good with bat, yet won't have a look in.

I still think we have a massive problem with the openers. Roy and Burns aren't the answer for me. I'd prefer Roy lower down (Root at 3) and Burns nowhere near the side from what I've seen. That leaves Vince and Denly maybe to open...

I want Leach in instead of Ali. Ali, like Bairstow, living on past glories. Batting has gone south, just like Broad's did!

So...I'd have:

Vince
Denly
Root
Roy
Buttler
Stokes
Foakes
Leach
Archer
Broad
Anderson

Won't happen though!
		
Click to expand...


That just about sums up where we are at, I was with you until it became Vince and Denly opening the batting!


----------



## Piece (Jul 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			That just about sums up where we are at, I was with you until it became Vince and Denly opening the batting!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not with me either on Vince and Denly...I've no other option!!! Or open with Roy and Bairstow just like white ball cricket and given them licence to twat it...just like white ball!!


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 26, 2019)

I was watching the build up to today earlier and Nasser raised an interested point in his selection (he had Roy at 4). Just pick any 2 openers. Its almost irrelevant, they've all got massive weaknesses, failures and similar records. Just pick any of them and get on with it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

Very disappointing climax. While Woakes in particular was blistering, those on here who mentioned Ireland's brittle batting were spot on but I thought they were as bad in shot selection as England on the first day. I hoped they would be able to make a far better fist of the chase. I hope they can learn form it and it also acts as a wake up call for England ahead of the ashes


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 26, 2019)

Got to laugh that Root says he has no concerns about England's batting.

He's fooling nobody with that statement and if he actually believes it he's in the wrong job....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 26, 2019)

So, after that and considering it a bit more I'm going:

First Test: Roy, Sibley, Denly, Root, Ballance, Stokes, Foakes, Woakes, Broad, Anderson and Leach 

2nd Test: Archer -> Woakes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2019)

Ballance isnâ€™t going to play , is he even in the â€œsquadsâ€ ? 

He has had his chances ( multiple) - time to move on from him 

The team will imo be 

Vince
Burns
Roy
Root
Bairstow
Buttler 
Stokes
Ali
Woakes
Broad
Anderson 

Would love them to go for Foakes instead of Bairstow and Leach instead of Ali but not going to happen


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

Interesting, especially how much some are polling https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/49130551


----------



## richart (Jul 26, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Got to laugh that Root says he has no concerns about England's batting.

He's fooling nobody with that statement and if he actually believes it he's in the wrong job....
		
Click to expand...

So a week before the Ashes, he is going to say he is worried about the batting. Aussies would love that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/49138107

As expected Leachâ€™s reward for bailing out England when they were looking to get embarrassed is to be dropped for a player who is a worst bowler and currently is shocking with the bat 

Looking at the squad announced its going to be 

Roy
Burns
Denly
Root
Bairstow
Stokes
Buttler
Ali
Woakes
Broad or Archer
Anderson


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/49138107

As expected Leachâ€™s reward for bailing out England when they were looking to get embarrassed is to be dropped for a player who is a worst bowler and currently is shocking with the bat

Looking at the squad announced its going to be

Roy
Burns
Denly
Root
Bairstow
Stokes
Buttler
Ali
Woakes
Broad or Archer
Anderson
		
Click to expand...

10-3 after 6 overs as usual then...


----------



## Tongo (Jul 27, 2019)

Root criticised the pitch. He really has become an irksome, irritating, whingeing individual. Takes no responsibility as captain, always blames someone or something for England's batting issues. Leach showed how to bat on that wicket, shame his team-mates couldn't follow his lead.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/49138107

As expected Leachâ€™s reward for bailing out England when they were looking to get embarrassed is to be dropped for a player who is a worst bowler and currently is shocking with the bat

Looking at the squad announced its going to be

Roy
Burns
Denly
Root
Bairstow
Stokes
Buttler
Ali
Woakes
Broad or Archer
Anderson
		
Click to expand...

What can Moeen do that Leach cant? At least Leach knows he's a number 11. Moeen will just clog up the lower order whilst batting no better than a number 11.


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2019)

Foakes MOTM for showing the batsmen how to bat, DROPPED
Leach MOTM for showing the batsmen how to bat, DROPPED

Seems its far better to be perceived a great batsman than actually gutsing it out and scoring a few runs lol

Not sure I buy the excuse of needing 7 seamers in a home match squad either


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Root criticised the pitch. He really has become an irksome, irritating, whingeing individual. Takes no responsibility as captain, always blames someone or something for England's batting issues. Leach showed how to bat on that wicket, shame his team-mates couldn't follow his lead.
		
Click to expand...

The pitch was fine. Poor technique and favourable selection policy, Mr Root, are where the problems lie.


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2019)

Piece said:



			The pitch was fine. Poor technique and favourable selection policy, Mr Root, are where the problems lie.
		
Click to expand...


My fav tweet on this matter:

Poor of Root to publicly criticise the pitch. Groundsman in his first year, just had to prepare a WC final wicket (which produced one of the best ever ODIs) and an Ashes Test in two weeks. Keep it for your report. Needless pressure on someone new to the job. Rant over...


Not heard Root complain about the endless poor pitches hes filled his boots on recently whilst the bowlers have toiled away, I know hes deflecting but still poor comments for me and comes across as someone very worried about whats coming in the Ashes


----------



## Mudball (Jul 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			Bob Woolmer wrote a book 10 years or so ago that was decent (science and art of cricket or similar), maybe a bit technical and text heavy and maybe slightly out of date in the modern age of hit and giggle

Edit: This one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bob-Woolme...s=bob+woolmer&qid=1564000902&s=gateway&sr=8-1

Click to expand...


The book arrived today.. ordered a second hand copy for about seven quid.   Not sure the boy will read it (though he seems to be thumbing thru it every few hours)....   More than that, he could use it for weight training. Its a tomb of a book at about 700 pages!!!

BTW, just watched a movie called 'Death of a Gentleman' on Prime.  its starts off wondering if Test Matches are dead, but then goes onto talk about how BCCI, ECB and CA (not just BCCI) are ruining the game.  The BCCI gets a lot of kicking.  It reminds me of Ferrari and its role in F1 were they too threatened to start a rival competition.  Big people like Ecclestone and Ron Dennis being involved as larger than sport.   I guess every game probably has something like this...


----------



## Tongo (Jul 30, 2019)

Mudball said:



			The book arrived today.. ordered a second hand copy for about seven quid.   Not sure the boy will read it (though he seems to be thumbing thru it every few hours)....   More than that, he could use it for weight training. Its a tomb of a book at about 700 pages!!!

BTW, just watched a movie called 'Death of a Gentleman' on Prime.  its starts off wondering if Test Matches are dead, but then goes onto talk about how BCCI, ECB and CA (not just BCCI) are ruining the game.  The BCCI gets a lot of kicking.  It reminds me of Ferrari and its role in F1 were they too threatened to start a rival competition.  Big people like Ecclestone and Ron Dennis being involved as larger than sport.   I guess every game probably has something like this...
		
Click to expand...

Death of a Gentleman is an excellent film. Really highlights the greed at the highest levels of the game. Giles Clarke comes across as a right tool as well!


----------



## Mudball (Jul 30, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Death of a Gentleman is an excellent film. Really highlights the greed at the highest levels of the game. *Giles Clarke comes across as a right tool as well*!
		
Click to expand...

Agree..


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2019)

Sadly predictable

Rory Burns, Jason Roy, Joe Root (c), Joe Denly, Jos Buttler, Ben Stokes, Jonny Bairstow, Moeen Ali, Chris Woakes, Stuart Broad, James Anderson

So theyve convinced Root to go back up to 3 to protect Joe Denly of all people lol, no Archer Stone or Curran


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2019)

Archer is too big a risk, let him get properly fit and let him loose in the second test. I would leave Root at 4, it is where he is most comfortable. Why mess with your key player?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			Sadly predictable

Rory Burns, Jason Roy, Joe Root (c), Joe Denly, Jos Buttler, Ben Stokes, Jonny Bairstow, Moeen Ali, Chris Woakes, Stuart Broad, James Anderson

So theyve convinced Root to go back up to 3 to protect Joe Denly of all people lol, no Archer Stone or Curran
		
Click to expand...

Agree re predictability. What do you see the series result being. I have an inkling we could nick it 2-1 with others drawn


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Agree re predictability. What do you see the series result being. I have an inkling we could nick it 2-1 with others drawn
		
Click to expand...

Going to need a lot of rain to get 2 draws out of 5 games for me, think we'll get 5 results if no real bad weather, I have the Aussies winning 3-2 but think its very very close


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2019)

I don't think either batting line up is good enough to take games to 5 days unless rain intervenes. Draws should not be an issue if it stays dry.

This will be a close series and a lot depends on Jimmy again. What a miss he will be in terms of home test matches in particular.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

Today's the big day. So excited for this to get started!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 1, 2019)

All the pundits seem to be predicting bowlers being on top and batsmen getting blown away. Queue Australia finishing the day 340-1.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 1, 2019)

Despite not being a fan of either team I still love the Ashes because its hard test cricket and that is the only form worth watching


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

Australia batting first. Roy and Burns should be out in the middle by tea, and we'll have a lead by the end of the day. Sound.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Australia batting first. Roy and Burns should be out in the middle by tea, and we'll have a lead by the end of the day. Sound.
		
Click to expand...

What could possibly go wrong. 

Well they could be 250-1 by tea but hoping Broad and Anderson can make it talk early on and get some early wickets


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Just bowl well England, none of this too short or too wide. Hopefully the pitch will do a bit and we make inroads early. Oh and catch well too....


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Just bowl well England, none of this too short or too wide. Hopefully the pitch will do a bit and we make inroads early. Oh and catch well too....
		
Click to expand...

dont ask for too much


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Am I seeing names and numbers on back of test shirts? Not sure about that if true


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Am I seeing names and numbers on back of test shirts? Not sure about that if true
		
Click to expand...

You are. I like it.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 1, 2019)

i'm sort of disapointed someone at the ECB didn't get a sandpaper manufacturer or supplier to sponsor the ashes


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Am I seeing names and numbers on back of test shirts? Not sure about that if true
		
Click to expand...


yup been a load of hooha over it! dont really like but cant say im overly bothered either


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

wtf were those anthems lol


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			wtf were those anthems lol
		
Click to expand...

The endings....ðŸ˜±


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			yup been a load of hooha over it! dont really like but cant say im overly bothered either
		
Click to expand...

I think I will be used to it in 5mins...ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Early wobble. Sandpaper width away there


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Warner get away with one there?


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			Warner get away with one there?
		
Click to expand...

Sounded woody and was


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Sounded woody and was
		
Click to expand...

first time ever Broads not demanded the review lol


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Silly review


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

0 from 2 reviews lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2019)

Warner to go onto a big score? Why have reviews? Couldn't these close calls go straight to the 3rd umpire to check in seconds and make an absolute decision


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Make that 2-1 on reviews then   looked fine in real time to me too


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Thought it was missing leg...surprised Sandy McSandpaper didn't review


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Great send off though!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2019)

Instant karma for nicking it. Loving the crowd. bet there isn't sandpaper to be had in any DIY shop anywhere in Birmingham


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

2 cheats down, 1 to go


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

Really good from Broad this morning. Maintained a better length than Anderson which doesn't happen often first-up, good to see from Broad.


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Really good from Broad this morning. Maintained a better length than Anderson which doesn't happen often first-up, good to see from Broad.
		
Click to expand...

Broad been excellent, good pace and rhythm and pitched it up. A small worry Anderson not 100% for me


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			Broad been excellent, good pace and rhythm and pitched it up. A small worry Anderson not 100% for me
		
Click to expand...

Yep, would normally bowl more overs than that first up. Just glad we didn't go Anderson and Archer, could have been a disaster.


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Yep, would normally bowl more overs than that first up. Just glad we didn't go Anderson and Archer, could have been a disaster.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno as soon as the sun comes out the deck looks pretty flat, looks a decent time to bring Jofra on this to me


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 1, 2019)

I know Smith is at the top of his game and has a fantastic record, but he just looks terrible


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

finally a decent review


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

These are good lengths from Eng. Nick another and the Shepherds Pie at lunch will be cracking


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Jimmys bowled 4 of the first 20 overs and now Ali on, nothing being said but surely Jimmy isnt right?


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			Jimmys bowled 4 of the first 20 overs and now Ali on, nothing being said but surely Jimmy isnt right?
		
Click to expand...

Come on for that typical spinnerâ€™s pre lunch sesh. Ali has to perform in my book.


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Come on for that typical spinnerâ€™s pre lunch sesh. Ali has to perform in my book.
		
Click to expand...

doesnt explain the tripe Stokes is bowling at the other end lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

Broad bowled really well. Woakes and Jimmy bowled okay. Stokes has been awful and Ali's first over not much more promising. Gone rapidly downhill after a good start.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			doesnt explain the tripe Stokes is bowling at the other end lol
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Undoing the first hour accuracy.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156905368154492928


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2019)

Lewis Gregory or either Overton or Stone would thrive in these conditions - hopefully they havenâ€™t taken too big a risk with Jimmy 

Just seen this on Twitter


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

Needed that wicket. Heavily reliant on Broad and Woakes now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2019)

Not looking good for Jimmy and he's away having a scan. Not sure he'll bowl again this match and surely a doubt going forward. Great effort by Woakes to get the wicket but we could do with another couple quickly


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

one of the worst umpiring displays youll see in a while so far this!

No surprise re Anderson didnt look right for ball one and had to be injured not to bowl a 2nd spell before lunch


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

Smith's hand-eye co-ordination and knowledge of where his stumps are at all time are what make him so damn good. He should miss one of those straight ones at some point but he just never does. He's class, there's a reason he averages over 60.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Umpiring not great. That shouldered arms wasnâ€™t close imho and surprised ump gave that out.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Captain plumb


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

What are these umps watching?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

Yeah, this is some of the worst umpiring I can remember for a while. So bad.


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Hard to think how bad Paine wouldve been if he had been intimidated


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Haha, only one bloke on the leg side in some sort of random square leg and Paine pops it down his throat!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

Proper captains shot that. Paine is so bad.


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

not sure that wasnt going down either, shocked they didnt review


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Thatâ€™s not far away from missing leg?


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

wickets missing, theres a shock


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

This is hilarious. Time for Roy to ton up today. What a day.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

I expect the Aussies will get the same movement as we did. I think we could be 4 or 5 down at close...hopefully that is woefully wrong ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			I expect the Aussies will get the same movement as we did. I think we could be 4 or 5 down at close...hopefully that woefully wrong ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

4 or 5 might be conservative


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			4 or 5 might be conservative 

Click to expand...

I'm thinking we may nip their openers out after we get around level on the 1st innings


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Oh dear. If you canâ€™t see that inside edge....


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Oh dear. If you canâ€™t see that inside edge....
		
Click to expand...

 like the blind school is umpiring, they may as well pull a coin out and flip it each appeal


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeeeeeeezzzz. This umpiring is so bad.


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

radar doesnt look good for the final session


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lewis Gregory or either Overton or Stone would thrive in these conditions - hopefully they havenâ€™t taken too big a risk with Jimmy 

Just seen this on Twitter 
	View attachment 27873

Click to expand...

sounds like Gregory gone the way of Anderson today and may be out for a while


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			sounds like Gregory gone the way of Anderson today and may be out for a while 

Click to expand...

Yeah just seen it on Twitter - sounds like a stress fracture ðŸ˜¢ , he is having such a great season as well


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah just seen it on Twitter - sounds like a stress fracture ðŸ˜¢ , he is having such a great season as well
		
Click to expand...

shame, hope it doesnt cost him a winter tour place


----------



## Captainron (Aug 1, 2019)

Smith and Siddle batting really well. Get them over 200 and have a dart at the fragile English top order in the gloom.


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Smith and Siddle batting really well. Get them over 200 and have a dart at the fragile English top order in the gloom.
		
Click to expand...

be raining before we bat 

amazing how easy a tailender can make batting look with a basic technique and a decent temperament and show up most of the top order, not first time recently!

also shows the lack of proper pace in our line up


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

122/8 and theyre now past 250 

Smith has played superb but weve bowled really poorly especially against Siddle! Doesnt help only having 2 main bowlers mind!


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

We're in trouble. Here's hoping the pitch flattens out tomorrow.


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			We're in trouble. Here's hoping the pitch flattens out tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


Its pretty flat anyway isnt it, be good to see the sun pop its head out in the morning for sure. Will be a different approach to Smiths from england thats for sure!


----------



## Captainron (Aug 1, 2019)

Joe Root is just a boring captain


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Joe Root is just a boring captain
		
Click to expand...

pretty awful at it too


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2019)

Popped into a pub and saw the score before tea. 

Gutted but not surprised that yet another tail has wagged.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

6 mins you could do without!


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

So against Ireland Roy gets a nightwatchman for an over, we now have 2 overs against Australia in the first Ashes test and hes coming out, no nightwatchman. Id love someone to explain the logic (apart from the fact they dropped Leach lol)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 1, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Joe Root is just a boring captain
		
Click to expand...

No real change from Strauss or Cook then.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			So against Ireland Roy gets a nightwatchman for an over, we now have 2 overs against Australia in the first Ashes test and hes coming out, no nightwatchman. Id love someone to explain the logic (apart from the fact they dropped Leach lol)
		
Click to expand...

Amazed by that.


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Amazed by that.
		
Click to expand...

just yet another piece of evidence as to how disjointed the thinking is especially in tests from this England team

you can guarantee Root wont come out if theres a wicket tho!


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			just yet another piece of evidence as to how disjointed the thinking is especially in tests from this England team

you can guarantee Root wont come out if theres a wicket tho!
		
Click to expand...

Mind you we don't have a night-watchman! He's been sacked for batting too well.


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Mind you we don't have a night-watchman! He's been sacked for batting too well.
		
Click to expand...

yup and the other ones pulled the ladder up in the field!


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Burns's technique is much like Smith's. Just a one major difference between the two at the moment!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2019)

Disappointing day especially at 122-8. Hoped we'd get them for less than 200 but good knock from Smith


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disappointing day especially at 122-8. Hoped we'd get them for less than 200 but good knock from Smith
		
Click to expand...

It's shocking that we've let them get over 280 from 122-8. Seems to happen far too often. Don't know why we can't finish teams off. Maybe we just aren't nasty enough and need to be more ruthless.


----------



## Piece (Aug 2, 2019)

One down. Decent ball, Roy tried to knock it down, but just carried.


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2019)

another poor decision, just looked right in real time!


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2019)

good to see England try and grind here, not so good to see how much its turning on day 2 on yet another overly dry pitch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2019)

Bowling line up looking a little lightweight now

*Wood ruled out of Ashes*
A bit more info on Mark Wood's Ashes-ending injuries...
He injured his side during the World Cup final triumph on 14 July but hoped to be fit for the fourth and fifth Tests against Australia.
He also had surgery this week on a left knee injury suffered during the World Cup.
The England and Wales Cricket Board said: "As a result of these injuries, he will be unavailable for any cricket for the remainder of the season."
England already have injury concerns over fellow pace bowlers James Anderson and Jofra Archer.


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2019)

still got Broad Woakes, Archer, Stone, Curran to fill the seamers slots thats without considering the likes of Porter and Overton

Wood was never going to be more than a bit part player sadly, Anderson will be a massive loss though thats for sure


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			still got Broad Woakes, Archer, Stone, Curran to fill the seamers slots thats without considering the likes of Porter and Overton

Wood was never going to be more than a bit part player sadly, Anderson will be a massive loss though thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% sure Archer will be fit for 2nd test personally. I'd like to see Curran in there though. Overton worth a punt too


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not 100% sure Archer will be fit for 2nd test personally. I'd like to see Curran in there though. Overton worth a punt too
		
Click to expand...

think hes fit now theyre just being careful, theyre going to try and get some overs in his legs in a 2nd team game


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 2, 2019)

Umpiring masterclass.

10 errors in the game so far. 5 from each umpire.


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2019)

Aleem couldnt give that out quick enough. Should pause, toss a coin, he'd get more decisions correct!

Fair play to Burns, dug in really well here to get to 50, hope he can go on as clearly has the temperament that our top order is desperate for!


----------



## Piece (Aug 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			still got Broad Woakes, Archer, Stone, Curran to fill the seamers slots thats without considering the likes of Porter and Overton

Wood was never going to be more than a bit part player sadly, Anderson will be a massive loss though thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

Sky showed Jimmy having a decent jog and stretches today. Not someone who's got a bad injury from those pics.


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2019)

Piece said:



			Sky showed Jimmy having a decent jog and stretches today. Not someone who's got a bad injury from those pics.
		
Click to expand...

been really conflicting reports but as you say footage makes it look not too bad. having torn a calf if theres anything on the scan hes done! bit of difference jogging and bowling 20 overs in a day mind

interesting change of ball here, gone from doing nothing to swinging all over the shop


----------



## Piece (Aug 2, 2019)

This change ball doesn't look like a 60 over one. More like 30 to 40 with a decent seam....


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2019)

Piece said:



			This change ball doesn't look like a 60 over one. More like 30 to 40 with a decent seam....
		
Click to expand...

look like a nice box of last years balls that had much more pronounced seams than this years! maybe thats why England were trying to get it changed most of the game too


----------



## Piece (Aug 2, 2019)

This ball is doing stuff â˜¹


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2019)

well batted Rory Burns, had some fortune but battled hard. Now make it a big one!


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2019)

From twitter

2 hours ago, ICC release a statement saying Russell is out of the West Indies squad due to injury icc-cricket.com/news/1299498 . Turns out he's playing for Vancouver Knights in 20 minutes in the Canada T20!

Seriously time for the WI to cut the ties with several of their players!


----------



## Piece (Aug 2, 2019)

Piece said:



			I still think we have a massive problem with the openers. Roy and Burns aren't the answer for me. I'd prefer Roy lower down (Root at 3) and * Burns nowhere near the side from what I've seen.* That leaves Vince and Denly maybe to open...
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Taxi for me!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 2, 2019)

Rory Burns. What a bloody hero. Not managed to watch too much of it but watched the first hour and a half this morning and thought he looked really solid. Great to see him kick on and make a big score when it matters most!


----------



## Tongo (Aug 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Rory Burns. What a bloody hero. Not managed to watch too much of it but watched the first hour and a half this morning and thought he looked really solid. Great to see him kick on and make a big score when it matters most!
		
Click to expand...

Pleased for him. I think he'll be a decent opener if they persist with him. 

Plus its one in the eye for those constantly criticising county cricket (Boycott) despite never watching any!


----------



## richart (Aug 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			look like a nice box of last years balls that had much more pronounced seams than this years! maybe thats why England were trying to get it changed most of the game too
		
Click to expand...

All balls are this yearâ€™s batch. Different markings from last years. Replacement ball seemed much harder, and swing a lot more. Fortunately it only lasted about eight overs according to Burns. 

Think we got the run of the green, with Root being caught behind off the off stump  and Burns lbw, but Aussies not referring. Umpires having a mare for a second day.

Hopefully Burns and Stokes can bat through first hour, and we can get a decent lead. Dont want to be chasing too many judging by the turn Lyon was getting.

Great day of test cricket.


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2019)

richart said:



			All balls are this yearâ€™s batch. Different markings from last years. Replacement ball seemed much harder, and swing a lot more. Fortunately it only lasted about eight overs according to Burns. 

Think we got the run of the green, with Root being caught behind off the off stump  and Burns lbw, but Aussies not referring. Umpires having a mare for a second day.

Hopefully Burns and Stokes can bat through first hour, and we can get a decent lead. Dont want to be chasing too many judging by the turn Lyon was getting.

Great day of test cricket.

Click to expand...


Thought I read that all the balls in the test series are to last years specs, ie the higher seam than the ones that have been used in the county championship this year where they have a flattened seam


----------



## richart (Aug 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			Thought I read that all the balls in the test series are to last years specs, ie the higher seam than the ones that have been used in the county championship this year where they have a flattened seam
		
Click to expand...

On the radio tonight, they did say they are using different ones to last year. Mentioned less movement off the pitch, and less swing. Not sure if that is right, but definitely replacement balls are same batch  and not mixed batches. Of course umpires chose the replacement ball, so they got that wrong as well.


----------



## richart (Aug 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			Thought I read that all the balls in the test series are to last years specs, ie the higher seam than the ones that have been used in the county championship this year where they have a flattened seam
		
Click to expand...

Ballgate ?


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2019)

richart said:



			On the radio tonight, they did say they are using different ones to last year. Mentioned less movement off the pitch, and less swing. Not sure if that is right, but definitely replacement balls are same batch  and not mixed batches. Of course umpires chose the replacement ball, so they got that wrong as well.

Click to expand...

Yeah this years batch swing and seam less due to a flatter seam. The issue with replacement balls seams (see what i did there) to be they have very few of them so expect we may see sides angling for them all summer


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2019)

Big hour this, England want to make sure they push home their advantage and get 100+ lead now


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Big hour this, England want to make sure they push home their advantage and get 100+ lead now
		
Click to expand...

Could be a tall ask.... 

I'd love to know the average score made against us from batters 7 down, compared to what ours make....


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 3, 2019)

Collapse ahoy


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 3, 2019)

Should have played Leach instead of Ali. At least he can bat.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 3, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Should have played Leach instead of Ali. At least he can bat.
		
Click to expand...

Usual lack of contribution from toys out of the pram Bairstow and walking wicket Moeen.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Could be a tall ask....

I'd love to know the average score made against us from batters 7 down, compared to what ours make....
		
Click to expand...

How come? Would you expect it to be much better, much worse or more/less the same?


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 3, 2019)

Personally I'd expect it to be considerably lower. I don't watch anywhere near as much cricket as I used too. 
But I just seem to have so many memories of us dropping from good positions to all out whilst opponents rescue rounds where they were on their knees. 

Granted that could be a middle order batsmen playing well whilst the lower order simply hand around.


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Usual lack of contribution from toys out of the pram Bairstow and walking wicket Moeen.
		
Click to expand...


betting lines had bairstow at 34.5 and ali at 22.5 ! lets see how long they last


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Personally I'd expect it to be considerably lower. I don't watch anywhere near as much cricket as I used too.
But I just seem to have so many memories of us dropping from good positions to all out whilst opponents rescue rounds where they were on their knees.

Granted that could be a middle order batsmen playing well whilst the lower order simply hand around.
		
Click to expand...

Id think its the opposite. Regardless of current batting form Bairstow/Ali/Woakes with Foakes and Curran as alternatives is likely the best 7-9 in the world (Ali shouldn't be in the team, but that's a different conversation). Those positions were the difference last year in beating India, and Foakes did very well in Sri Lanka. We're also quite adept and finishing tails off, although that's where a world class spinner would make a big difference. 

Its human nature to remember extremes though, and English nature to remember the poor one's first ðŸ˜‰


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Id think its the opposite. Regardless of current batting form Bairstow/Ali/Woakes with Foakes and Curran as alternatives is likely the best 7-9 in the world (Ali shouldn't be in the team, but that's a different conversation). Those positions were the difference last year in beating India, and Foakes did very well in Sri Lanka. We're also quite adept and finishing tails off, although that's where a world class spinner would make a big difference. 

Its human nature to remember extremes though, and English nature to remember the poor one's first ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh to judge too much on the first inns with Anderson down and having not picked an out and out quick!


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Bit harsh to judge too much on the first inns with Anderson down and having not picked an out and out quick!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Pitch was getting flatter, ball old and dead, no Jimmy, no pace and no threat from Moeen. Its not something we regularly struggle with these days


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2019)

Looks like Broads been in the nets at Notts working on his batting whilst the rest were winning the WC!!! 

Not sure he'll be any better on fast bouncy ones ever again but nice to see an improved approach from his inns of late


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 3, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Id think its the opposite. Regardless of current batting form Bairstow/Ali/Woakes with Foakes and Curran as alternatives is likely the best 7-9 in the world (Ali shouldn't be in the team, but that's a different conversation). Those positions were the difference last year in beating India, and Foakes did very well in Sri Lanka. We're also quite adept and finishing tails off, although that's where a world class spinner would make a big difference.

*Its human nature to remember extremes though, and English nature to remember the poor one's first* ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree with that.

Although I'm talking historically,  in like 30 years of paying a bit of attention to cricket. I just seem to recall multiple times we've had matches like this.

***or at least like how this one appears to be going. Sods law the tail has wagged a little....


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2019)

Broad gets his 450th wicket!? Heâ€™s an okay (streaky) bowler who is helped massively by the dukes ball. 

http://www.howstat.com/cricket/statistics/Players/PlayerHomeAway.asp?PlayerID=3434#bowl


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2019)

And Jimmy is even worse away from home but has the most test wickets by a fast bowler?? Not fit to lace McGraths boots

http://www.howstat.com/cricket/statistics/Players/PlayerHomeAway.asp?PlayerID=3065#bowl


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2019)

Looks like the Saffers not happy were beating the Aussies ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Looks like the Saffers not happy were beating the Aussies ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Never happy when the poms are doing  well.


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2019)

Smith looking seriously dangerous here, England already seem to have given up trying to get him out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2019)

Still effectively 34-3 and if we can nick a couple of early wickets we'll have a great chance to wrap it up. However I have a feeling Smith is going to thorn all series and getting him out cheaply is pivotal


----------



## Captainron (Aug 4, 2019)

Hereâ€™s hoping for a good old Aussie street fighters knock and a lead of 250 odd. Then see if the poms can guts out a win


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Hereâ€™s hoping for a good old Aussie street fighters knock and a lead of 250 odd. Then see if the poms can guts out a win
		
Click to expand...

Looking pretty ominous currently, clearly have no plan how to get Smith out and a spinner so bereft of confidence hes going at over 4rpo on ones thats turning a fair bit


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			Looking pretty ominous currently, clearly have no plan how to get Smith out and a spinner so bereft of confidence hes going at over 4rpo on ones thats turning a fair bit
		
Click to expand...

How many more games like this will they give Ali? He seems a little untouchable.


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How many more games like this will they give Ali? He seems a little untouchable.
		
Click to expand...

hopefully none, think he will get a rest unless something changes between now and tomorrow night!


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2019)

Woakes injured too? or Root saving him for the 2nd new ball lol (would surprise me with some of his captaincy!)


----------



## Captainron (Aug 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			Woakes injured too? or Root saving him for the 2nd new ball lol (would surprise me with some of his captaincy!)
		
Click to expand...

So Jimmy and Woakes might be out of the second test and Ali is being touted for the chop. 

Who are you bringing in?

Archer may not be fit either so???


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2019)

Archers fit (no chance he'd be fielding out there if wasnt)

Expect it would be Archer, Curran and Leach for Anderson, Woakes and Ali (replace Archer with Stone if they didnt want to risk an injured bowler  )

Would like to add Sibley and Foakes for Denly and Bairstow too but we love square pegs in round holes


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2019)

Woakes bowling after lunch (begs the question why he didnt bowl before!)


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2019)

Ali the third choice spinner out there now it seems behind Root and Denly 

New ball or bust here (if its not bust already)

Gonna look very different when Lyon bowls on this tomorrow I fear


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 4, 2019)

Ali's got to go after this game. Bowled poorly, can't bat. Time for Leach to take over that spot. 

I'm making at least 2 changes for the next Test. Archer for Anderson (forced change) and Leach for Ali for sure, and then probably Foakes for Bairstow. I'd also consider Sibley for Denly as well, but will give them the 2nd innings before making final call on those cuts.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 4, 2019)

Iâ€™ve really enjoyed my cricket viewing today. Made the wallpaper stripping and carpet lifting bearable. 

What about a change of skipper? Get that boring Root vegetable sacked and go with someone who has a bit of flair and attack about them


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™ve really enjoyed my cricket viewing today. Made the wallpaper stripping and carpet lifting bearable. 

What about a change of skipper? Get that boring Root vegetable sacked and go with someone who has a bit of flair and attack about them
		
Click to expand...


actually think hes a really poor test match skipper, that said not sure the side is jam packed with alternative options! theres a real lack of specific plans or an understanding of when to change tack etc

can we fast forward to our inns plse lol


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 4, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™ve really enjoyed my cricket viewing today. Made the wallpaper stripping and carpet lifting bearable. 

What about a change of skipper? Get that boring Root vegetable sacked and go with someone who has a bit of flair and attack about them
		
Click to expand...

Is it the captain or is it the system? Cook wasn't renowned for being an attacking captain. Are the negative/boring tactics being enforced from higher up?


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is it the captain or is it the system? Cook wasn't renowned for being an attacking captain. Are the negative/boring tactics being enforced from higher up?
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I actually think England should have gone more negative/defensive a lot earlier today, without Anderson and Woakes not 100%. Time and a place to attack as there is to defend, we just seem to have 1 plan and keep on with it


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 4, 2019)

Moeen seems to have totally lost it. He looks mentally done, didn't even celebrate the wicket.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 4, 2019)

And the streaky broad is getting humped too so itâ€™s all good


----------



## Captainron (Aug 4, 2019)

And Iâ€™m a bit underwhelmed by the lack of declaration here. Get â€˜em in and get â€˜em out!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2019)

Captainron said:



			And the streaky broad is getting humped too so itâ€™s all good
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you are cheering Australia over England. I'd want S.Africa to beat Australia, I want anyone to beat Australia and I largely thought that was universal. Clearly not.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2019)

Poor day for England and a big ask to bat all day for a second time in the match give our ability to initiate mini collapses. Worried about the turn and playing Lyon well will be key


----------



## Mudball (Aug 5, 2019)

Not the best start to Ashes Monday... Rain where are thou?


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2019)

test match opener you say............... ROFL


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2019)

good to see all the square pegs in round holes doing the job lol


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Poor day for England and a big ask to bat all day for a second time in the match give our ability to initiate mini collapses. Worried about the turn and playing Lyon well will be key
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you are correct. But, as a non cricketer, could someone tell me why, in this situation, it is not possible to get a draw.
I accept as a layman that there may be a flaw in my reasoning here, no doubt there will be commentðŸ˜€
However, my take on it is this. First, we cannot win. All we can do is lose or draw.
To draw, we have to not get all the side out- obvious. So, why try to get runs, any runs at all.Just block every ball.Move to where the spinners ball is going to bounce and smother it.
Or, against pace, try to hit it only if it is going to hit the stumps.
Easier said than done, I hear- 
But would eleven Boycotts get a draw?
Fire awayðŸ˜€


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2019)

The longer this Lyon spell goes the worse Alis yesterday looks!


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, you are correct. But, as a non cricketer, could someone tell me why, in this situation, it is not possible to get a draw.
I accept as a layman that there may be a flaw in my reasoning here, no doubt there will be commentðŸ˜€
However, my take on it is this. First, we cannot win. All we can do is lose or draw.
To draw, we have to not get all the side out- obvious. So, why try to get runs, any runs at all.Just block every ball.Move to where the spinners ball is going to bounce and smother it.
Or, against pace, try to hit it only if it is going to hit the stumps.
Easier said than done, I hear- 
But would eleven Boycotts get a draw?
Fire awayðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Its perfectly possible, 10 years+ ago the batting side would be expected to get a draw.

Nowadays with the proliferation of limited over cricket (ODIs and T20s) batting techinques and temperaments arent what they used to be, and players practise the arts of test match batting far far less than they used to


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2019)

I see this being over by tea


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 5, 2019)

I think that swipe/slog/surrender/don't have a clue from Roy is about the worst shot I have ever seen a test opener play.

Not his fault as he is been asked to do a job he is not equiped to do.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 5, 2019)

I can't go near the BBC sport site now.   All the comments will be fully of "X should be playing, Y should be dropped, Z should be brought up" and that prize twerp will be slagging off every cricketer who has played for England since he retired.   

We have no good Test batsmen.  Fact.   All the focus has been on one-day cricket and we are world champions.   Something had to give.  Without Broad/Anderson taking a ton of wickets, we'd be a third-rate Test playing nation.  There are no miracle players waiting to come out of County cricket.       This is just a result of the chance of focus and putting all the eggs in the one-day basket.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 5, 2019)

saving_par said:



			I think that swipe/slog/surrender/don't have a clue from Roy is about the worst shot I have ever seen a test opener play.

Not his fault as he is been asked to do a job he is not equiped to do.
		
Click to expand...

I can remember a certain G Boycott getting out to the last ball of a day when England were following on and he was needed to play a survival innings. He hooked a short ball down deep square leg's throat.    Not that he would ever claim it happened of course.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 5, 2019)

Did Woakes not get the memo about the English Collapse??


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2019)

Moeen's got to go, another abject display, looks like a proper tailender. Time for him to go.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2019)

That must be Aliâ€™s last appearance in the test team - time for Leach to be given the nod. Added nothing this test with bat or ball. 

England arenâ€™t going to do wholesale changes but with Anderson out I expect three changes 

Burns 
Roy 
Root 
?????
Stokes 
Buttler
Bairstow
Woakes 
Broad
Archer
Leach

Would like to see Bairstow dropped as well but not sure if they will


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2019)

Since the last Ashes Ali has averaged 13 with the bat. 2 fifties in 23 innings. He's a tailender.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2019)

For me

Sibley
Burns
Root
Stokes
Roy
Buttler
Foakes (wk)
Woakes (if fit)
Archer (if fit)
Broad
Leach

Curran/Stone the alternatives on fitness

Expect we see

Burns
Roy
Root
Denly
Buttler
Stokes
Bairstow
Ali
Woakes
Archer
Broad


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 5, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Since the last Ashes Ali has averaged 13 with the bat. 2 fifties in 23 innings. He's a tailender.
		
Click to expand...


Like to see a specialsst WK as well, so Bairstow could do with a rest.... a long one with any luck


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2019)

For me:

Burns
Roy
Sibley
Root
Buttler
Stokes
Foakes
Woakes
Archer
Broad
Leach

But yeah, the team @fundy posted as the expected is what will be picked.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2019)

To win by 250 runs from 120/8 is some win!

Smith, Lyon and Cummins all been excellent


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2019)

Fantastic result after the way the first day was going. What a cricketer Smith is, and so bloody awkward and fidgety. Like a much better Jack Russell.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 5, 2019)

From an England point of view, I think it's clear the game was lost the moment Anderson was unable to bowl.

Not so much that he was necessarily going to be a lot better than the other quick bowlers, but it just means so much extra work for the other bowlers over a 5 day match. 

It seems certain England will put Archer in and possibly replace Ali (not up enough on my domestic cricket to know if there is someone else suitable and in form). Probably at that point they will have a better team than Australia and should give themselves at least a chance to win the game, going into the final innings.


----------



## azazel (Aug 5, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			For me:

Burns
Roy
Sibley
Root
Buttler
*Stokes
Foakes
Woakes*
Archer
Broad
Leach

But yeah, the team @fundy posted as the expected is what will be picked.
		
Click to expand...

Stokes, Foakes, Woakes and a team of blokes prone to chokes.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 5, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Since the last Ashes Ali has averaged 13 with the bat. 2 fifties in 23 innings. He's a tailender.
		
Click to expand...

For balance, he's also the leading wicket taker in the world in test cricket over the last 12 months, including top wicket taker in both Sri Lanka and WI series when he outbowled Leach. 

He was exposed in a 4man attack as he lacks control but that won't be the case going forward. 

I suspect Leach will come in as England will want to try a left armer against Smith

Archer for Anderson too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			For balance, he's also the leading wicket taker in the world in test cricket over the last 12 months, *including top wicket taker in both Sri Lanka and WI series when he outbowled Leach.*

He was exposed in a 4man attack as he lacks control but that won't be the case going forward.

I suspect Leach will come in as England will want to try a left armer against Smith

Archer for Anderson too.
		
Click to expand...

I might be wrong here but Iâ€™m sure they were joint wicket taker in Sri Lanka and then Leach didnâ€™t play a test in West Indies ?


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I might be wrong here but Iâ€™m sure they were joint wicket taker in Sri Lanka and then Leach didnâ€™t play a test in West Indies ?
		
Click to expand...

Leach bowled with good control in Sri Lanka but often struggled against the top order and picked up many wickets at the back end of an innings, other than Mendis who turned into a bunny. He also bowls pretty poorly to LHB which is definitely a concern. 

Ali bowls more wicket taking deliveries, seems out of nick at the moment but to suggest he has played his final test is hyperbole at its finest - once again he is the leading wicket taker in test matches over the last year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Leach bowled with good control in Sri Lanka but often struggled against the top order and picked up many wickets at the back end of an innings, other than Mendis who turned into a bunny. He also bowls pretty poorly to LHB which is definitely a concern.

Ali bowls more wicket taking deliveries, seems out of nick at the moment but to suggest he has played his final test is hyperbole at its finest - once again he is the leading wicket taker in test matches over the last year.
		
Click to expand...

Out of Leachs 18 wickets he took against Sri Lanka , 10 of them were against at top 5 batsmen - had Mendis three times as well as De Silva twice and Silva twice - yep he also conceded less runs and took his wickets at a better rate. 

If Leach had played the same amount of Tests as Ali imo he would have taken more wickets because he is imo a better bowler - yes he needs to take more advantage of the foot marks against LHB but he has earned an extended run in the side in place of Ali who was poor with the ball and has been even worse with the bat - but he is there for his bowling and they really needed him to step up and he didnâ€™t , Lyon showed that the pitch was a spinners dream - even Dom Bess would have been a bigger threat than Ali was in this test.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2019)

Very poor two days for England. Agreed the bowling attack was compromised by losing Anderson, but the attack and especially Ali were not on it at all yesterday. Fair play to Australia for coming back from 122-8 and to Smith for his two centuries but losing at "Fortress Edgbaston" after 11 tests doesn't send positive vibes. We need a big bounce back in the next game


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Out of Leachs 18 wickets he took against Sri Lanka , 10 of them were against at top 5 batsmen - had Mendis three times as well as De Silva twice and Silva twice - yep he also conceded less runs and took his wickets at a better rate.

If Leach had played the same amount of Tests as Ali imo he would have taken more wickets because he is imo a better bowler - yes he needs to take more advantage of the foot marks against LHB but he has earned an extended run in the side in place of Ali who was poor with the ball and has been even worse with the bat - but he is there for his bowling and they really needed him to step up and he didnâ€™t , Lyon showed that the pitch was a spinners dream - even Dom Bess would have been a bigger threat than Ali was in this test.
		
Click to expand...

Ali didn't step up this game. That's not up for debate. I think his lack of form with the bat has bled to his bowling. As such, I think he should be replaced with Leach next test. I also think it will happen. 

However, Leach is a defensive, control, stock bowler. He doesn't get set batsmen out and he struggles in the area he should excel - left handers. To suggest he would take more wickets than Ali is conjecture at best. 

I've a feeling that I'd love to be wrong that Leach is the sort of player that improves in the mind of the public simply by not being in the team. 

Leach gets milked by set batsmen, he doesn't bowl enough wicket taking deliveries and relies on wickets at the start of a batsmens innings, something England don't really struggle with at all anyway. England struggle with plans to set batsmen, Leach offers little if anything in this area. 

In a 5 man attack the control shouldn't matter so much as you're not struggling to rotate the others. Spinners should therefore be aggressive, wicket takers. 

In a 5 man attack Ali should be our spinner. He's just woefully out of nick at the moment. In a 4 man you would pump for Leach, but with Stokes in the side for the foreseeable that's highly unlikely any time soon.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 5, 2019)

I agree with lots that has been written already. Just to throw a spanner in, England have been reliant on a off spinner turning it away from the left handlers. With so many LH in the Aussie team, will they play someone else instead of Leach ? I donâ€™t think so, but you never know.
I also think they will play Curran as again, for variety in the attack and agin an obsession with bowlers who can hold a bat!. They need to play Archer or Stone as genuine strike bowlers who can get it up to 90mph consistently!
I feel sorry for Ali. He has been immense in England over the last few years, but like The Diablo said, he looks so out of touch atm!
For me, Anderson was undoubtedly a big miss, but the fault lies with frailties in the batting. Bar Root, there is no real proven pedigree there. Exciting players who can on occasions win you a game (stokes, Buttler etc etc), but who has the technique and application to consistently score in this ashes series? I think this could get messy for England. I hope I am wrong!


----------



## Junior (Aug 6, 2019)

Ali's batting is not what it was.  It's not a coincidence that since his lack of matches for Worcester, his time in the middle for long periods of time has reduced and it's showing.  Whilst he was milked in this match, I though at times when he was bowling the fields were extremely defensive, gifting too many singles.  Don't forget he's the leading wicket taker in test cricket in the past 12 months, so imo, they should stick with him.  I wouldn't have that much of an issue if they brought Leach in though.   

Archer for Anderson will be the call, but is he fit ?  Don't be surprised if Curran steps in.  I think this could be a smart move and with a swinging ball back into the right hander, may catch smith  LBW.  

All in , I thought it was a great test match, 120-8, then they get to 280, Eng 280-5 then 370 ao, Oz then 16-3 then manage to set 380.  It ebbed and flowed superbly.   I thought a key moment was when the umpires changed the ball in our first innings just after we'd gone through the hard yards.  All of a sudden, at 60 overs, the ball started hooping again and Buttler, Bairstowe and Denly got done.   England tried to do the same in the first innings but the requests fell on deaf ears.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 6, 2019)

Generally I thought it was an even test between two decent bowling attacks and two frail batting line ups. Steve Smith is head and shoulders above everyone else in the two teams with the bat. People may place Root in the same category as Smith, Kohli and Williamson but he goes missing too often when its really needed. 

Root's captaincy is also limited. I think Ed Smith's funky picks are finally going to be found out this series. Not picking Hildreth two or three years ago is also coming home to roost. They could have built a team around him.


----------



## Junior (Aug 6, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Generally I thought it was an even test between two decent bowling attacks and two frail batting line ups. Steve Smith is head and shoulders above everyone else in the two teams with the bat. People may place Root in the same category as Smith, Kohli and Williamson but he goes missing too often when its really needed.

Root's captaincy is also limited. I think Ed Smith's funky picks are finally going to be found out this series. Not picking Hildreth two or three years ago is also coming home to roost. They could have built a team around him.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think he could be picked now ?  I know his form isn't what it has been but imo, he's still a better 5 day player than Denly.  I'd also have Sibley in for Denly.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 6, 2019)

Junior said:



			Do you think he could be picked now ?  I know his form isn't what it has been but imo, he's still a better 5 day player than Denly.  I'd also have Sibley in for Denly.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly. England's batting line up needs some 4 day / 5 day nous. Its too limited overs oriented. The obsession now would be over Hildreth's age, which is irrelevant for me as test cricket is all about the here and now. 

Sibley should have got the call up on sheer weight of runs but the desire to see Roy succeed at test cricket has led to poor selections. This is where England fail time and again. Instead of picking the best team they have certain players they want to succeed who get picked when they shouldn't. Square pegs in round holes.


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2019)

Pretty sure Archer is fit based on the snippets of him bowling for the stiffs this morning, could do with his 6-27 next week!


----------



## Junior (Aug 6, 2019)

One thing I thought about during the match a few times,  and i'm sure its easier to say than do.........But why don't England just bowl 4th stump at Smith and bring a fielder across to midwicket to stop him working that single from off stump.   Leave a gap at cover and tempt the drive.  So often in the match he'd nip a single through square leg as the guy was back or midwicket as there wasn't a fielder.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			Pretty sure Archer is fit based on the snippets of him bowling for the stiffs this morning, could do with his 6-27 next week!
		
Click to expand...

Seen a clip of him bowling an absolutely rapid bouncer, screw facing that. Looked pretty fit to me. He managed to get through a pretty intense WC okay with his injury so it can't be _too _severe, sure he'll be fine.

Piers Morgan wins the award for the worst England team suggestion for the next Test. 

Roy Burns Root Stokes Buttler Bairstow Curran Woakes Leach Jofra Broad

Stokes getting a nosebleed at 4, Bairstow keeps his spot, Curran comes in for Denly, Leach getting a nosebleed at 9. 6 bowlers, 3 pure batsmen, 2 wicket keepers. Mental. If that's the team we pick, we're screwed.


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Seen a clip of him bowling an absolutely rapid bouncer, screw facing that. Looked pretty fit to me. He managed to get through a pretty intense WC okay with his injury so it can't be _too _severe, sure he'll be fine.

Piers Morgan wins the award for the worst England team suggestion for the next Test. 

Roy Burns Root Stokes Buttler Bairstow Curran Woakes Leach Jofra Broad

Stokes getting a nosebleed at 4, Bairstow keeps his spot, Curran comes in for Denly, Leach getting a nosebleed at 9. 6 bowlers, 3 pure batsmen, 2 wicket keepers. Mental. If that's the team we pick, we're screwed.
		
Click to expand...


Hate agreeing with Morgan but Id bat Stokes at 4 in our current side! Shown a better technique and definitely a better temperament than anyone bar Root of late (only caveat would be Root not bowling him into the ground!)


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2019)

Main issue I see with Stokes batting 4 is it's so much responsibility. He was one of our most potent and quickest bowlers in the last Test, which is an important role for the balance of the side, I wouldn't want to burn him out or put too much on him when we can just play an extra proper batsman in that role and drop him down to 5 or 6. Our weak point is our batting, not our bowling, so replacing a "proper" batsman with an all-rounder in Curran seems like madness to me. We need a proper, gritty batsman in at 4 to give us some depth I think.


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			Pretty sure Archer is fit based on the snippets of him bowling for the stiffs this morning, could do with his 6-27 next week!
		
Click to expand...

helped himself to a 100 with the bat too  

have to feel a little sorry for the Gloucs Stiffs!


----------



## Mudball (Aug 7, 2019)

Away from the Ashes,...  was looking for some holiday cricket camp for Jr.   guess what the reach of IPL is here.   Rajasthan Royals run an academy in Surrey... now who would have thought that would happen
http://starcricketacademy.co.uk/ 

Back to the Ashes..  my neighbour is a die hard cricket looney.  He is hoping to go to the next one.  He is thinking of getting a black arm band to signal the death of the pure Test batsman.   In his words, we have been reduced to a side of all rounders cobbled together to make a village team,


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2019)

Seems Olly Stone injured again and out for a minimum of a couple of weeks, theyre falling one after another


----------



## Mudball (Aug 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			Seems Olly Stone injured again and out for a minimum of a couple of weeks, theyre falling one after another
		
Click to expand...

Oh no..  do they just trip over themselves in the dressing room??  they are all trying really hard to not play this series.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			helped himself to a 100 with the bat too 

have to feel a little sorry for the Gloucs Stiffs!
		
Click to expand...

Yet to take a wicket from 10 overs to day though


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 7, 2019)

As for England openers then Phil Salt should be given close scrutiny. Yes he can play limited overs cricket but he opens for Sussex in the four day games too. He is no worse than what we have currently opening for England.


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			As for England openers then Phil Salt should be given close scrutiny. Yes he can play limited overs cricket but he opens for Sussex in the four day games too. He is no worse than what we have currently opening for England.
		
Click to expand...

Would be another square peg in a round hole, expect we see him for England in white ball cricket in the future, very little in his red ball career (30 games averaging just under 30) to suggest hes the answer to our test match opening problems


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2019)

I see Hashim Amla has retired from international cricket. Shame the world cup was his finale for SA, been a joy to watch over the years, even when scoring runs against us


----------



## fundy (Aug 9, 2019)

Archer and Leach for Anderson and Ali (and Stone obv out) in 2nd test squad

Assume Archer plays ahead of Curran


----------



## fundy (Aug 9, 2019)

not that England were going to pick him again but Adil Rashid out for the season with a shoulder injury


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Archer and Leach for Anderson and Ali (and Stone obv out) in 2nd test squad

Assume Archer plays ahead of Curran
		
Click to expand...

Happy to see the back of Ali. Just a shame they didn't go Foakes over Bairstow, or Sibley over Denly. Guessing they've got 1 more chance.

Should be Jofra coming straight in for Jimmy.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 9, 2019)

As much as I think they should, they were never going to change the Top 7 so I think these were the obvious 2 changes. 

Good luck to Leach, his career to date has earnt a run in the side and he's coming in without too much pressure which should be good for him. I'd be amazed if its the end of Ali long term, and see it more as a Foakes sort of selection last winter.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 12, 2019)

While we wait for the next match later this week, reflecting on some experience at more grassroot/Jr cricket.  

There is an enormous amount of talent out there.  While I like Test cricket, I can say new formats around T20 Blast, global franchisee, T10, 100s et al will provide more opportunities for kids to look forward to.  I am not surprised that the sport is dominated by private school kids.  It is an expensive sport.

Clubs do a fab job and I am indeed lucky to be part of one which gives kids the opportunity.  But if you are half good and wish to pursue it more seriously, then the bills add up very quickly.   Net/lane Hire, 1-2-1 sessions, kit, travel to training venues are not necessarily cheap.  Football is way cheaper and accessible.   I am not surprised that we dont see all the talent that is out there come thru the game.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2019)

Jofra's social media is so good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2019)

Forecast looks grim tomorrow so can't see a lot of play. Has to suit the Aussies to have a shorter match.


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Forecast looks grim tomorrow so can't see a lot of play. Has to suit the Aussies to have a shorter match.
		
Click to expand...

why?

Draw has shortened from 6/1 to 4/5 over the last few days hard. Pitch looks very very dry (and not very green) for Lords


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			why?

Draw has shortened from 6/1 to 4/5 over the last few days hard. Pitch looks very very dry (and not very green) for Lords
		
Click to expand...

very strange the pitches prepared, i would have thought greener swing ptches suited us??


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			very strange the pitches prepared, i would have thought greener swing ptches suited us??
		
Click to expand...

think Root might have pissed off the new Lords groundsman with his comments after the Irish test lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2019)

I can see the Aussies trying to bat for as long as possible if they bat first, and simply take time out of the game. If we bat first the onus is on to make runs quickly to try and force a result and I can see a scenario where we get out cheaply (200-250) playing some poor shots. I'd love to be wrong and see the Aussies 122-8 again and not let them off the hook and then really score quickly, build a lead and have a couple of days to bowl them again and worse case scenario chase a handful of runs to win


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			think Root might have pissed off the new Lords groundsman with his comments after the Irish test lol
		
Click to expand...

what did he do to the Birmingham guy then, shag his daughter??


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			what did he do to the Birmingham guy then, shag his daughter??
		
Click to expand...

haha 

in all seriousness theres definitely a trend to much much drier slower more lifeless pitches in this country since the main grounds had massive drainage upgrades several years ago, the times ive seen Lords this year the square looks like it needs digging up and relaying!

sooner rather than later they are going to have to address drainage and its impact


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			haha 

in all seriousness theres definitely a trend to much much drier slower more lifeless pitches in this country since the main grounds had massive drainage upgrades several years ago, the times ive seen Lords this year the square looks like it needs digging up and relaying!

sooner rather than later they are going to have to address drainage and its impact
		
Click to expand...

when we tour aboard you still tend to get pitches that favour the home side, though admittedly not green seamers, but  even with good drainage, shirley this wouldn't stop them producing a wicket with a bit of grass on it that would last more than a a few sessions on the first day or hads the counties being fined for result piches had a knock on effect??


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			when we tour aboard you still tend to get pitches that favour the home side, though admittedly not green seamers, but  even with good drainage, shirley this wouldn't stop them producing a wicket with a bit of grass on it that would last more than a a few sessions on the first day or hads the counties being fined for result piches had a knock on effect??
		
Click to expand...

i guess they have to get a bit of leeway this year as theyve had increased volume and pressure on the square from the CWC. That said you'd expect the test pitches to be fresh ones. Lords especially the pitches have changed a lot recently and evident at several other grounds too.

hard to know what if any direction the groundsmen are getting from the ECB


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			i guess they have to get a bit of leeway this year as theyve had increased volume and pressure on the square from the CWC. That said you'd expect the test pitches to be fresh ones. Lords especially the pitches have changed a lot recently and evident at several other grounds too.

hard to know what if any direction the groundsmen are getting from the ECB
		
Click to expand...

i'm guessing that the grounds have a vested interest in the game lasting 5 days, and not 3 that greener ones might cause?


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i'm guessing that the grounds have a vested interest in the game lasting 5 days, and not 3 that greener ones might cause?
		
Click to expand...

go back 5 years and lords was the flattest truest deck going and likely to last 10 days let alone 5, the current ones are nowhere near as good or last as long, can have  a bit of mositure and grass without being complete greentops, the current ones are far more sub contintental in how they play, definitely some fear of a 2 day test in the decks theyre preparing though, albeit that might be ideal for this weeks forecast ðŸ¤£


----------



## IanM (Aug 14, 2019)

Merde, il pleut fort aujourd'hui!!


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks like Chris Gayle has just retired from international cricket based on his exit after being dismissed in the ODI v India


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 15, 2019)

England batting first.


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2019)

Fair play to Andrew Strauss and his boys, cant have been easy that! Good to see Lords and the 2 sides supporting a great cause

surprised to see Aussies choose to field personally on a dry wicket


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2019)

not surprised to see Roy nick off to one he should be leaving


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 15, 2019)

Such a dumb shot. Could have been comfortably left on length and was way outside his body, why is he playing that?


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Such a dumb shot. Could have been comfortably left on length and was way outside his body, why is he playing that?
		
Click to expand...

because hes a one day player with hard hands not a test match opener seems the obvious answer but not sure thats what you really are asking


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			because hes a one day player with hard hands not a test match opener seems the obvious answer but not sure thats what you really are asking 

Click to expand...

Very true. Seen enough of Roy at Test level I think. Time to bring Sibley in.


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Very true. Seen enough of Roy at Test level I think. Time to bring Sibley in.
		
Click to expand...


really hard to bring anyone in now, when was the last time they played championship cricket? over 4 weeks ago and counting. the last thing you want is to be making a test debut in the middle of an ashes series and the only time in the middle youve had is in the blast!!!

if anything happens short term expect they may sacrifice Denly and shuffle Roy down to 4


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Very true. Seen enough of Roy at Test level I think. Time to bring Sibley in.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? After 2 and half tests ? Are we going back to mid 90â€™s when players were in and out within 2 or 3 tests - itâ€™s one of the reasons why Lathwell was binned after two tests. Got to give these guys a run in the team , plenty of players struggled in their first couple of series and come good so we have to stick with them. Chopping and changing is not going to help.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			really hard to bring anyone in now, when was the last time they played championship cricket? over 4 weeks ago and counting. the last thing you want is to be making a test debut in the middle of an ashes series and the only time in the middle youve had is in the blast!!!

if anything happens short term expect they may sacrifice Denly and shuffle Roy down to 4
		
Click to expand...

No more difficult than it is for Roy being played as a Test opener,  something for which he is completely unsuited.

For some reason the selectors seem to acknowledge that certain players aren't One Day men but apparently anyone can be turned into a Test player.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2019)

I think Roy could have more potency at three or four and don't think he has the technique (and arguably the patience and temperament) to open against top sides.


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			No more difficult than it is for Roy being played as a Test opener,  something for which he is completely unsuited.

For some reason the selectors seem to acknowledge that certain players aren't One Day men but apparently anyone can be turned into a Test player.
		
Click to expand...


I agree, have moaned enough about Roy not playing barely any CC cricket and even less as an opener, just think if you were going to pick the likes of Sibley give them a fair shot at the start of the series rather than trying to bring them in now, that does no one any favours

Its completely turfned on its head, 10 years ago we tried to turn test match players into ODI ones (cook, trott etc)


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2019)

Burns and Denly doing the hard work here, be good if they can see it through to lunch and onwards

Very dry placid Lords deck, not swinging much, great opportunity for both for a big score (90/5 at lunch anyone lol)


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2019)

nice to see its not just us suffering by not picking our best keeper


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2019)

Couple of wickets gone now. Some catch to get rid of Burns but need to steady the ship a little now


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2019)

decent fightback, bit of luck needed and Aus suffering in the long session with only 4 bowlers and an older ball. lords deck as lifeless as ever, majority of balls struggling to carry through on day 1

if these 2 crack on after tea with another long session could actually put England in a decent position


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 15, 2019)

Be interesting to see what England's average score for 5 wickets down is over the last 2 or 3 years.

Every Test match the over that period is like groundhog day, top order collapse with the lower middle order expected to score the bulk of the runs.

Maybe we should try the end of season club cricket trick of reversing the batting order. I suspect nobody  could tell the difference.


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2019)

258 shouldnt be enough on this pitch, does move the game along though. A few wickets tonight desperately needed before a short day tomorrow


----------



## GB72 (Aug 15, 2019)

We had a test specialist coach, we are great at test cricket and poor at the short form. We get a one day specialist coach, we win the world cup but the test team suffers. Am I the only one who thinks that the answer is to split the coaching duties as the two forms of the game are so different now.


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2019)

GB72 said:



			We had a test specialist coach, we are great at test cricket and poor at the short form. We get a one day specialist coach, we win the world cup but the test team suffers. Am I the only one who thinks that the answer is to split the coaching duties as the two forms of the game are so different now.
		
Click to expand...


Its probably a step past that where you have different coaching staff, selectors and in the main players.

Big argument with schedules as they are that no one should be playing more than 2 of the 3 formats, ie ODI and either Test or T20, the problem is financially none of them want to give up T20 financially, but you need to play test cricket to make your name (albeit that is slowly eroding). So currently the player makes their name in test cricket and then is financially rewarded via T20 (so players still want to play all formats for large parts of their careers). Some of the younger players now coming through are in effect trying to by pass the test cricket part (but arguably are poorer player because of it, at least in certain facets). Also very hard to practise what are in effect contrasting skills and be good at them all (doing 2 hours range hitting is hardly ideal for leaving the ball in a test match for eg)

If you look at the current set up who is genuinely good enough at all 3 formats? Stokes as an all rounder possibly? Archer maybe until he's playing far too much cricket. Other than that its hard to make a strong case for anyone in all formats. Sadly the same selectors picking all 3 sides are picking 7 or 8 players in all 3 formats and are blinded to the ever growing differences of the skills required for the different formats.

For eg; Root/Woakes shouldnt be playing T20, Roy/Bairstow/Buttler shouldnt be playing tests but currently theyre playing all 3 formats


----------



## GB72 (Aug 15, 2019)

I agree. In my naive view I would have people either playing one day and T20 or one day and test cricket. Start players in the one day side then filter them out to either T20 or Test squads depending on skills and temperament.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 16, 2019)

i can't quite make out why the aussies are showing  mock concern after hitting a batsman on the head,esp after every ball was bowled straight at his head???

what did they think was going to happen?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 16, 2019)

cheat no 2 out


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2019)

Geez weve bowled awfully this morning in helpful conditions though!


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2019)

better  case of when the rain arrives sadly soon


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 16, 2019)

Who'd have thought pitching it up in swinging overcast conditions would work?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Who'd have thought pitching it up in swinging overcast conditions would work?
		
Click to expand...

woaks first few showed that, wide long hops, why would you not pitch it up??


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			woaks first few showed that, wide long hops, why would you not pitch it up??
		
Click to expand...

I've come to this realisation after watching cricket for a while, England bowlers are f'ing dumb. It's taken Broad 12 years to realise he gets his best results when he pitches it up.


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I've come to this realisation after watching cricket for a while, England bowlers are f'ing dumb. It's taken Broad 12 years to realise he gets his best results when he pitches it up.
		
Click to expand...

skipper not much brighter keeping Woakes out of the attack for the first 8 overs!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			skipper not much brighter keeping Woakes out of the attack for the first 8 overs!
		
Click to expand...

yep could have bowled those long hops to Bancroft, he could have played at and missed them


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2019)

How do I listen to TMS on my mobile? Tried listening on the BBC app, but every time the phone locks itself after 1 min it goes quiet


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2019)

Mudball said:



			y mobile? Tried listening on the BBC app, but every time the phone locks itself after 1 min it
		
Click to expand...

change your phone lock to 30 mins inactivity?


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2019)

how does Dar give that not out lol


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2019)

Mudball said:



			How do I listen to TMS on my mobile? Tried listening on the BBC app, but every time the phone locks itself after 1 min it goes quiet
		
Click to expand...

or maybe use somthing like tune in radio, that doesnt usually turn off


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Who'd have thought pitching it up in swinging overcast conditions would work?
		
Click to expand...

And why did it take so long this morning to figure it out?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 16, 2019)

Over rate is a disgrace this morning.

How can they make lost time up when they are 5 overs short in the 1st session?

It seems to be the norm these days, about time something was done as the the people paying good money to watch are being ripped off.

I know in my playing days in League cricket Umpires were on your back if they thought fielding side were taking too long to bowl the 50 overs and points deductions were enforced at times.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 16, 2019)

As someone who is beginning to enjoy watching cricket more, but knowing little about it, can someone explain the rationale behind the "pitching in line "
requirement to make it lbw in the Wade decision?
It seemed clear to me that if the computer tracker had gone on to check the impact, that the ball would clearly have clobbered the stumps.
So why is that tracker not completed . ?
Why does the law say that the ball must bounce in line, and not consider it going on further ( to hit ,or not ,the stumps), if it doesn't bounce in line.?

Surely the idea should be whether his leg stopped the ball hitting stumps, and if it did, he should be out?

Cheers


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2019)

If a ball pitches outside the leg stump, you can not be lbw. This applies to both right and left handers, though with most bowlers being right handed, you tend to notice this more with left handed batsman. As soon as ball is seen to pitch outside leg, no need to carry on with review.

If ball was allowed to pitch outside leg, you would get loads of lbwâ€™s as harder for a batsman to hit a ball outside his legs. (Unless you are Steve Smith)


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Over rate is a disgrace this morning.

How can they make lost time up when they are 5 overs short in the 1st session?

It seems to be the norm these days, about time something was done as the the people paying good money to watch are being ripped off.

I know in my playing days in League cricket Umpires were on your back if they thought fielding side were taking too long to bowl the 50 overs and points deductions were enforced at times.
		
Click to expand...


Horrendous all the time and the powers that be dont care at all! They recently removed the ability to suspend the captain based on over rates (replaced by being able to fine all players) just a horrid decision

Nothing will actually change until they introduce proper (runs) penalties.

Best suggestion I saw was if the fielding side is behind the rate you remove one of their players from the field. 5 overs later if still behind you remove another etc


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			As someone who is beginning to enjoy watching cricket more, but knowing little about it, can someone explain the rationale behind the "pitching in line "
requirement to make it lbw in the Wade decision?
It seemed clear to me that if the computer tracker had gone on to check the impact, that the ball would clearly have clobbered the stumps.
So why is that tracker not completed . ?
Why does the law say that the ball must bounce in line, and not consider it going on further ( to hit ,or not ,the stumps), if it doesn't bounce in line.?

Surely the idea should be whether his leg stopped the ball hitting stumps, and if it did, he should be out?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


the pitching outside leg stump part of the lbw law was brought in to stop the fielding side being negative and bowling a predominantly leg stump line (and most likely from around the wicket too), would be a very different game if they could so with a heavy leg side field


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			Horrendous all the time and the powers that be dont care at all! They recently removed the ability to suspend the captain based on over rates (replaced by being able to fine all players) just a horrid decision

Nothing will actually change until they introduce proper (runs) penalties.

Best suggestion I saw was if the fielding side is behind the rate you remove one of their players from the field. 5 overs later if still behind you remove another etc
		
Click to expand...

Great idea, even better if you remove one of the bowlers!


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Great idea, even better if you remove one of the bowlers!
		
Click to expand...

let the batting side decide who is removed


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			change your phone lock to 30 mins inactivity?
		
Click to expand...

... it is my work mobile, so lockout time is a forced for security reasons..  cant change that.  I was hoping that the BBC app would keep playing the same way as some of the radio apps which play even when the phone is locked



fundy said:



			or maybe use somthing like tune in radio, that doesnt usually turn off
		
Click to expand...

.. any one that plays TMS? The TMS youtube stream is not playable in the UK.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2019)

Do we reckon that'll be it now for the day?


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2019)

Mudball said:



			... it is my work mobile, so lockout time is a forced for security reasons..  cant change that.  I was hoping that the BBC app would keep playing the same way as some of the radio apps which play even when the phone is locked



.. any one that plays TMS? The TMS youtube stream is not playable in the UK.
		
Click to expand...


you can definitely get the cricket on 5 live sports extra through the tune in radio app

https://tunein.com/radio/BBC-Radio-5-live-sports-extra-s50459/


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do we reckon that'll be it now for the day?
		
Click to expand...

not so sure actually, a lot of the rain is lighter than expected and breaking up as goes across the country, fair chance we may get a few more overs but not many


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 16, 2019)

richart said:



			If a ball pitches outside the leg stump, you can not be lbw. This applies to both right and left handers, though with most bowlers being right handed, you tend to notice this more with left handed batsman. As soon as ball is seen to pitch outside leg, no need to carry on with review.

If ball was allowed to pitch outside leg, you would get loads of lbwâ€™s as harder for a batsman to hit a ball outside his legs. (Unless you are Steve Smith)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you (and Fundy) for the explanation. It seems perfectly reasonable because my very limited experience of cricket led me to wonder how the hell the batsman stays in. I could never see the ball over medium pace and getting out gave me quite a sense of "having survived "ðŸ˜€


----------



## Tongo (Aug 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I've come to this realisation after watching cricket for a while, England bowlers are f'ing dumb. It's taken Broad 12 years to realise he gets his best results when he pitches it up.
		
Click to expand...

For far too long they seem to have got caught up in the machismo of bowling too many bouncers, failing to realise that the surprise of a bouncer is more effective than the actual bouncer itself.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162408438460297217


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i can't quite make out why the aussies are showing  mock concern after hitting a batsman on the head,esp after every ball was bowled straight at his head???

what did they think was going to happen?
		
Click to expand...

Is it really mock concern when you consider it was one of their teammates who died from being hit on the head - they arenâ€™t trying to hurt someone


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2019)

Can we bowl them out cheaply tomorrow and then crack on and set a competitive total. I think its going to be hard to force a result tomorrow but you never know. A couple of quick wickets and get a lead and hopefully we can steal a win


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh dear, that's rather unfortunate.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2019)

Well that's one way of dealing with Smith!


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

top top class cricket this Archer vs Smith. almost has a feel of Donald to Atherton all those years ago 

going to be a temptation to overbowl Archer, England really need to make sure hes properly managed!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2019)

Can anyone explain what the various numbers on England's kit mean please?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			top top class cricket this Archer vs Smith. almost has a feel of Donald to Atherton all those years ago 

going to be a temptation to overbowl Archer, England really need to make sure hes properly managed!
		
Click to expand...

Ouch that doesnâ€™t look good at all

This battle between the two is immense and top top cricket - proper test cricket right here that imo beats anything a white ball can do - Archer may not be the best in the world right now but at this rate it wonâ€™t be long , itâ€™s a spell of bowling that both Donald and Lee would be proud off and any other batsmen would be sitting down now -  but Smith is giving as good and I bet until that he was loving it


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

Geez thats brutal  Looks a bit groggy but OK thankfully


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can anyone explain what the various numbers on England's kit mean please?
		
Click to expand...

the ones on the back? think theyre random/self chosen, not sure there is any meaning to them

the small ones on their chest/cap is the number of player they are to represent England


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2019)

Amazed Smith isn't wearing one of the back of the neck / head protectors that were developed following the Philip Hughes tragedy. That was a serious wallop.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			the ones on the back? think theyre random/self chosen, not sure there is any meaning to them

*the small ones on their chest/cap is the number of player they are to represent England*

Click to expand...

They were the ones I (pp Mrs. BiM ) meant; so Bairstow is the 652nd player to represent England, yes?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			They were the ones I (pp Mrs. BiM ) meant; so Bairstow is the 652nd player to represent England, yes?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's right.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			They were the ones I (pp Mrs. BiM ) meant; so Bairstow is the 652nd player to represent England, yes?
		
Click to expand...

Yep exactly that


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			top top class cricket this Archer vs Smith. almost has a feel of Donald to Atherton all those years ago 

going to be a temptation to overbowl Archer, England really need to make sure hes properly managed!
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he's overbowling him already, into his 28th over with a 5 man attack before 2nd new ball.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			the ones on the back? think theyre random/self chosen, not sure there is any meaning to them

the small ones on their chest/cap is the number of player they are to represent England
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, that's right.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you both.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Looks like he's overbowling him already, into his 28th over with a 5 man attack before 2nd new ball.
		
Click to expand...

Root seems to have a new toy and gone off Woakes (despite his record at Lords!)

Time for Woakes/Broad to finish them off with the new nut now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Looks like he's overbowling him already, into his 28th over with a 5 man attack before 2nd new ball.
		
Click to expand...

Yet still releasing the ball at 90 plus MPH - right now he is in the groove , every captain would keep him going a couple more.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet still releasing the ball at 90 plus MPH - right now he is in the groove , every captain would keep him going a couple more.
		
Click to expand...

hes bowled way too many already for me, bowled more than double the overs Woakes has. OK as a one off, not sustainable though


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet still releasing the ball at 90 plus MPH - right now he is in the groove , every captain would keep him going a couple more.
		
Click to expand...

This game is running out of time rapidly and Archer is just back from a side strain.

Lots of cricket to play this summer, last thing we need is to find a strike weapon and crock him first game.

Root not using the resources at his disposal very wisely in my view.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 17, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			They were the ones I (pp Mrs. BiM ) meant; so Bairstow is the 652nd player to represent England, yes?
		
Click to expand...

i thought that was his ranking as a wicket keeper


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			hes bowled way too many already for me, bowled more than double the overs Woakes has. OK as a one off, not sustainable though
		
Click to expand...

He was prob going to have one with the new and then have a nice rest , he was in a nice groove , a young lad - it wonâ€™t be happening each match or he will burn out but at that stage he had to keep going


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 17, 2019)

Let's hope that Broad doesn't want to try to replicate Archer and actually pitches the new ball up rather than wasting it by banging it in short.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

good to see Smith back


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 17, 2019)

What is the matter with this country.
After the battering Smith has taken, to come back and be received by boos, !!
What has happened to British sportsmanship?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			good to see Smith back
		
Click to expand...

Certainly from a point of view that the longer they bat it reduces the time we have to survive the batting collapse which is sure to follow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What is the matter with this country.
After the battering Smith has taken, to come back and be received by boos, !!
What has happened to British sportsmanship?
		
Click to expand...

I guess thatâ€™s what happens when someone is implicated in cheating


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 17, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What is the matter with this country.
After the battering Smith has taken, to come back and be received by boos, !!
What has happened to British sportsmanship?
		
Click to expand...

As Captain he basically forced a young player to cheat. He deserves everything he gets.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

hmmm not sure he shouldve passed the concussion protocol if hes gonna review an lbw then walk off before waiting for the decision ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


whatever you think of him, pretty game to come back out and bat on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2019)

That was very unlike Smith - clearly affected by the hit on the neck , reviewing then walking ?Great ball by Woakes - hopefully they should clean up now

Can it be concussion though after being hit on the neck ? Or maybe whiplash


----------



## chrisd (Aug 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			hmmm not sure he shouldve passed the concussion protocol if hes gonna review an lbw then walk off before waiting for the decision ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


whatever you think of him, pretty game to come back out and bat on
		
Click to expand...

I guess it was only a possibility that it wasn't a fair delivery


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm getting embarrassed now by the booing. 2 centuries this series, on his way to a third, whacked on the head, he comes back out and people were booing ðŸ¤”. Fine in the first test, maybe even fine when he first comes out (although frankly it seems pretty detrimental to England so far), but after that leave it out. The crowd are behaving like Aussies, not a proud moment.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I guess it was only a possibility that it wasn't a fair delivery
		
Click to expand...

Does that not get checked automatically as they walk off the pitch?


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does that not get checked automatically as they walk off the pitch?
		
Click to expand...

no (should be though!)


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 17, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I guess it was only a possibility that it wasn't a fair delivery
		
Click to expand...

That's as I saw it. He knew he was plumb, but it could have been a bad, front foot delivery. If it had been , he would have returned to pursue a very close century. He had nothing to lose by reviewing.

If an England player had failed to review in similar circumstances, and it had not been a fair delivery, then that would have been wrong too.

Damned if you do, damned if .........


----------



## chrisd (Aug 17, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That's as I saw it. He knew he was plumb, but it could have been a bad, front foot delivery. If it had been , he would have returned to pursue a very close century. He had nothing to lose by reviewing.

If an England player had failed to review in similar circumstances, and it had not been a fair delivery, then that would have been wrong too.

Damned if you do, damned if .........
		
Click to expand...

In the last test a couple of decisions weren't checked and were wrong so I guess it's a better move just to be certain


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 17, 2019)

Roy is not a Test opener. Whatâ€™s the point persisting with him? Itâ€™s obvious heâ€™s not up to the job. Iâ€™d give him a go at 4, but time to get a proper opener in.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2019)

One gone. Start of the collapse?


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

here we go lol


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2019)

Oops, make that 2.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2019)

Root should not be at 3 - he was poor when he played there last time so why move him back up there.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 17, 2019)

This is going well. Time for Denly to save his Test career.

Also agree Root shouldnâ€™t be at 3, looked so much more comfortable at 4.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Root should not be at 3 - he was poor when he played there last time so why move him back up there.
		
Click to expand...

because thats how you get the maximum number of square pegs in round holes lol


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 17, 2019)

What's the weather forecast tomorrow down south?
England need rain or this game is gone. No chance we get bat long enough to save this game without weather help.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

saving_par said:



			What's the weather forecast tomorrow down south?
England need rain or this game is gone. No chance we get bat long enough to save this game without weather help.
		
Click to expand...

weather set fair tomorrow

you can bet australia at more than 2/1


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 17, 2019)

Three or four for Root makes no difference. 

The problem lies with the openers, in particular Roy, and the fact that Root is consistently coming to the wicket far too  early.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

4 down and theyve dropped a couple and not reviewed a couple that would be out. Just dont look like were able to bat anytime at all (no real surprise to anyone)


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2019)

So enjoyed watching the battle between our bowlers and their batsmen. Both elements full of top quality technique, desire and competitiveness. Then we come in to bat and after 2 down I turn over...depressing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2019)

Brilliant day of test cricket - thatâ€™s what the sport is about , you wonâ€™t see anything like that with the smash and grab white ball. The Archer spell with Smith was amazing , then some great bowling for the Aussies but real grit from Buttler and Stokes - they have let England off though with poor catching and reviews


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2019)

Been a stunning days cricket, tomorrow could be even better, or a damp squib. England bowled out at lunch 200 ahead please


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2019)

Good days viewing and immense by Smith. Seeing the slow motion of his ball to the head I didn't think there as anyway he'd get through the concussion checks but what heart to come back and get so close to a place in history. Yet again the England batting line up looks as flaky as my golf swing and if the ball nibbles early tomorrow the Aussies will only be chasing 150


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

rain delaying the fun today  unlikely to start before noon and maybe a little later than that


----------



## Mudball (Aug 18, 2019)

Back to the Smith injury.. I hope Archer is ok too.. young lad, first test and whacks the captain in the neck (a sensitive subject for the Aussies). I wonder what was going thru his head when he stood on top of his run up. I think he handled it remarkably well 

If you were Root, what advice would you give Archer? Would you take him off the attack ? Or keep him away from Smith for some time? 

PS: not impressed with the booing of Smith when he walked into the middle for a second time. Itâ€™s no longer about the cheating scandal but it was a true sporting great walking in. Here was a man hit by a 90mph delivery picking himself up and playing for his country, show some respect.  
In this situation got a lot of respect for Kohli who asked the crowd to calm down when they booed Smith.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 18, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Back to the Smith injury.. I hope Archer is ok too.. young lad, first test and whacks the captain in the neck (a sensitive subject for the Aussies). I wonder what was going thru his head when he stood on top of his run up. I think he handled it remarkably well

If you were Root, what advice would you give Archer? Would you take him off the attack ? Or keep him away from Smith for some time?

PS: not impressed with the booing of Smith when he walked into the middle for a second time. Itâ€™s no longer about the cheating scandal but it was a true sporting great walking in. Here was a man hit by a 90mph delivery picking himself up and playing for his country, show some respect. 
In this situation got a lot of respect for Kohli who asked the crowd to calm down when they booed Smith.
		
Click to expand...

with the booing the Aussies can't have it all there own way. a few years ago Broad was given NO when he edged it and helped win a game, when they went down under the Aussie fans booed him at every oppotunity.... long may they boo Smith IMO, should have been banned for longer


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Back to the Smith injury.. I hope Archer is ok too.. young lad, first test and whacks the captain in the neck (a sensitive subject for the Aussies). I wonder what was going thru his head when he stood on top of his run up. I think he handled it remarkably well 

If you were Root, what advice would you give Archer? Would you take him off the attack ? Or keep him away from Smith for some time? 

PS: not impressed with the booing of Smith when he walked into the middle for a second time. Itâ€™s no longer about the cheating scandal but it was a true sporting great walking in. Here was a man hit by a 90mph delivery picking himself up and playing for his country, show some respect.  
In this situation got a lot of respect for Kohli who asked the crowd to calm down when they booed Smith.
		
Click to expand...


tbh im getting a bit bored of the constant chat about booing Smith and his cheating mates and any fans who have been at England games in Australia will have seen far worse on an hourly basis. The poor sanctimonius bullshit from the aussie press especially, dont forget their crowd boooed and hissed at Simon Jones as he was stretchered off the field. Or shall we talk about Warners comments about Mitchell Johnson to Trott?

Some of the redemption stuff from comms isnt helping either, hes not come back from illness or serious injury, he had a year off for a being a cheat as an international captain and encourages others to cheat!

Forget about it move on, stop drawing attention to it and it will soon disappear keep focussing on it and making it an issue and it becomes one. Hes turned himself into a super batsman, by all means focus on that, it doesnt have to have the backdrop everytime hes discussed!

As for Archer, pretty sure he'll be fine as Smith isnt seriously hurt, if he had been then maybe different. He hit 2 guys in the 2nd team game last week on the helmet and had no adverse reaction, no reason not to bowl him, by pulling him out of the attack or not bowling him at Smith you make an issue for him where one doesnt exist

btw he will never be a true sporting great for me having been a cheat and encouraged others to cheat too, good player yes, sporting great never


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2019)

If I was Root I'd be telling him to do more of the same. We have been battered by fast bowlers for decades, I don't remember anyone taking it easy on us. Don't forget Cummings bounced the heck out of Archer when he came out to bat. 

Smith should have gone off after his arm was hit. He could barely hold his bat and became increasingly erratic after that. He made a mess of it, no fault of Archer.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			tbh im getting a bit bored of the constant chat about booing Smith and his cheating mates and any fans who have been at England games in Australia will have seen far worse on an hourly basis. The poor sanctimonius bullshit from the aussie press especially, dont forget their crowd boooed and hissed at Simon Jones as he was stretchered off the field. Or shall we talk about Warners comments about Mitchell Johnson to Trott?

Some of the redemption stuff from comms isnt helping either, hes not come back from illness or serious injury, he had a year off for a being a cheat as an international captain and encourages others to cheat!

Forget about it move on, stop drawing attention to it and it will soon disappear keep focussing on it and making it an issue and it becomes one. Hes turned himself into a super batsman, by all means focus on that, it doesnt have to have the backdrop everytime hes discussed!

As for Archer, pretty sure he'll be fine as Smith isnt seriously hurt, if he had been then maybe different. He hit 2 guys in the 2nd team game last week on the helmet and had no adverse reaction, no reason not to bowl him, by pulling him out of the attack or not bowling him at Smith you make an issue for him where one doesnt exist

btw he will never be a true sporting great for me having been a cheat and encouraged others to cheat too, good player yes, sporting great never
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post.

Regarding the two blows Smith took, he chose not not wear protective equipment that would have offered additional protection in the two areas struck. 

ACA need to shut up with ridiculous one eyed comments.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

Start at 12.10


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

And the selectors groan as Sibley goes for 0 and Crawley for 5 in the Championship games that started this morning


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

Rumours that the Aussies are ruling Smith out of the rest of the test with concussion (i think means he misses next test too under the protocols)


----------



## pendodave (Aug 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rumours that the Aussies are ruling Smith out of the rest of the test with concussion (i think means he misses next test too under the protocols)
		
Click to expand...

If this is the case, then someone should be disciplined for letting him back out yesterday. One more impact on the helmet could have been curtains. Sport really isn't that important.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

pendodave said:



			If this is the case, then someone should be disciplined for letting him back out yesterday. One more impact on the helmet could have been curtains. Sport really isn't that important.
		
Click to expand...


Been this argument in rugby a few times but there are definitely cases of delayed symptoms from concussion and hence delayed diagnosis. Problem is its a team doctor doing the diagnosis, whats the alternative, a neutral doctor available to assess so no temptation to pass players that maybe shouldnt be?

One thing for sure, were going to be discussing this more than the test again no doubt

Edit: definitely ruled out having woken up groggy with a headache and results in concussion tests this morning were worse. I see Cricket Aus have stated 30% of cases they see have delayed symptoms, that implies the initial tests arent stringent enough surely


----------



## pendodave (Aug 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			Been this argument in rugby a few times but there are definitely cases of delayed symptoms from concussion and hence delayed diagnosis. Problem is its a team doctor doing the diagnosis, whats the alternative, a neutral doctor available to assess so no temptation to pass players that maybe shouldnt be?

One thing for sure, were going to be discussing this more than the test again no doubt

Edit: definitely ruled out having woken up groggy with a headache and results in concussion tests this morning were worse. I see Cricket Aus have stated 30% of cases they see have delayed symptoms, that implies the initial tests arent stringent enough surely
		
Click to expand...

In which case, any incident where there is a reasonable chance of concussion should have a 24 hour delay built in. Madness, and for what?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2019)

The team doctors need roating for this, same as they do on occasions in football and rugby. It doesn't matter what the player says, whether he can count to 10 forwards and backwards. He took a huge whack on his head that laid him out and he was undoubtedly groggy. There should have been no discussion, no account of whether he wants to continue or not, off he goes. You don't need to be a doctor to know the power of that blow he took. Had he woken up today and been okay then he could have rejoined the game but there is no way he should have been allowed back on the pitch yesterday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2019)

Some great batting from first Buttler and Stokes and then Stokes and Bairstow - clean hitting from Stokes , giving England a small chance but need some big early wickets now.

Stokes really is box office and world class

As for Smith - itâ€™s a shame to see him missing the rest of the test and potentially the next one , someone needs to get a rollicking for letting him back out after that blow


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rumours that the Aussies are ruling Smith out of the rest of the test with concussion (i think means he misses next test too under the protocols)
		
Click to expand...

According to TMS earlier there isn't a protocol for how long he must stay out of the team, they just sort of said it would be doubtful he'll be ok for the next test.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2019)

Jofras on fire!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2019)

Bloody hell - thatâ€™s another thatâ€™s been hit ðŸ˜–


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2019)

Ouch! Welcome to The Ashes Labuschagne.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			According to TMS earlier there isn't a protocol for how long he must stay out of the team, they just sort of said it would be doubtful he'll be ok for the next test.
		
Click to expand...

different to other sports then where a minimum of 6 days seems to be the norm


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bloody hell - thatâ€™s another thatâ€™s been hit ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

on a slow one at Lords, wonder if the Saffers are sending some instructions to the Wanderers groundsman for the winter!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2019)

Right in the mush.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2019)

Labuschagne looks a decent player. Copped that awful one on the grill 2nd ball but has played superbly since then, fair play to him.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Labuschagne looks a decent player. Copped that awful one on the grill 2nd ball but has played superbly since then, fair play to him.
		
Click to expand...

got a stack of runs in the County Champs, has a decent enough technique and no shortage of temperament based on this, pretty gutsy effort thats for sure


----------



## Mudball (Aug 18, 2019)

A bit like watching the Windies of yore.. if Bodyline was broadcasted - it would have been like this. 

Anyone who says test match is dead, should watch this


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

Root utterly shocking yet again, like a kid with a new toy who throws away all his other toys

Jofra gonna need managing and not sure Root going to be the right man for the job!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2019)

One too many for Jofra I think. Little down on pace, time for Chris Woakes, need to keep Jof fresh for a burst late in the day if needed!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2019)

Think thatâ€™s it all done now - going to fizzle out for th draw now


----------



## User62651 (Aug 18, 2019)

Why don't the Aussies just cut loose and have a go, 5.5 runs per over needed to win, not impossible with an aggressive approach? Enough wickets in hand to entertain.

Playing for a draw is so dull.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think thatâ€™s it all done now - going to fizzle out for th draw now
		
Click to expand...

Thought your man Leach would have gone through them like a dose of salts....

Just kidding


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2019)

Need a wicket here to keep the game alive. Leach back on for me, only bowler other than Jof that's looked dangerous on this deck.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Thought your man Leach would have gone through them like a dose of salts....

Just kidding 

Click to expand...

Well he has been given the ball again


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

weathers closing in a bit too, every chance the handshakes arent far away


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2019)

Oh dear Jason Roy. That's a shocker.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Oh dear Jason Roy. That's a shocker.
		
Click to expand...

esp when youre on Head next man out


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

Root should be fired as skipper for bringing Archer back here, seems determined to bowl him into the ground. Put your new toy back in the box until Thursday!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2019)

Archer should bowl no more than 2 here unless he picks one up. Have to keep him fresh for the next Test.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

lol at that being out

now hes really gonna bowl Archer into the ground


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2019)

Thank god Joel Wilson is in the 3rd umpire chair  That didn't look out to me!


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

add Wade to the helmet club (as i like to call them  )


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2019)

1 brings 2 so they say. Now the pressure is really on. Wade should never have been out there though, Labuschagne's shot was so dumb given the situation. Should have been padding them away all day.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2019)

Tim Paine leading from the front lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2019)

Wow. That's a shocking shot given the situation.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2019)

Think on balance, perhaps a draw was inevitable from losing day one completely. Denly's catch a superb and Roy's was poor. Will they keep faith with Roy at the top of the order?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 19, 2019)

England have named an unchanged squad for the 3rd Test. Anderson playing in a 3 day game for Lancs starting on Tuesday.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

i'm supprised the Aussies lasted 45 overs esp as they are a one man batting line up.


----------



## fundy (Aug 20, 2019)

Steve Smith wont play in the third test at Headingly due to concussion. His replacement Labuschagne passed concussion tests himself and will play


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2019)

Shame in terms of a spectacle and best XI v best XI but a big plus for England and with Archer pounding in a golden opportunity to tie the series


----------



## fundy (Aug 20, 2019)

Fun pitch at Canterbury in the CC it seems 

Kent 226
Essex 114
Kent 40 (9 top score!!!)
Essex need 153 to win lol

I see Jimmy Anderson has got through 9 overs in the stiffs today too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			Fun pitch at Canterbury in the CC it seems

Kent 226
Essex 114
Kent 40 (9 top score!!!)
Essex need 153 to win lol

I see Jimmy Anderson has got through 9 overs in the stiffs today too
		
Click to expand...

Will that pitch get reported? I seem to remember (stand to be corrected) if a team was bowled out cheaply or x wickets feel in a day it got reported automatically.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2019)

Ollie Pope apparently played an absolutely blinding innings yesterday at The Oval. Put himself right in contention to take Denly's spot if he fails again.

Sibley not exactly smashing the door down for the opener spot unfortunately.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Ollie Pope apparently played an absolutely blinding innings yesterday at The Oval. Put himself right in contention to take Denly's spot if he fails again.

Sibley not exactly smashing the door down for the opener spot unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

If Roy and Denly both get similar scores again who gets dropped first? Denly looks better equipped than Roy, perhaps not enough to hold down a mid order spot though, but opener is the weakest spot in reserve right now and they will be desperate for Roy to succeed.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2019)

I can't see them replacing Roy anytime soon tbh. I think they like him around the team and are going to give him a proper run to see if he's good enough. Not convinced he is and think we should make a change, but if he manages to figure it out he could be a real asset.

Denly's 33, has only 1 fifty in 10 innings, if he fails again this week then I think he's done, and Pope certainly seems like a decent option, but the only worry would be that he's only just come back from injury. Averages over 50 in FC cricket, and they obviously rate him having picked him to play India and tour Sri Lanka. Has to be worth a go trying to blood a youngster.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 21, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Ollie Pope apparently played an absolutely blinding innings yesterday at The Oval. Put himself right in contention to take Denly's spot if he fails again.

Sibley not exactly smashing the door down for the opener spot unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

So on the basis of one knock Pope is  in your eyes   a prime candidate but  one bad game  in an otherwise excellent season is enough to write off Sibley.

That's England selectors type thinking.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2019)

Where did I write off Sibley? :/ Just said he's not smashing the door down this week, I've been pushing for Sibley to be picked for a few weeks, just a shame he couldn't make a big score this week to almost force the selectors hand.


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Will that pitch get reported? I seem to remember (stand to be corrected) if a team was bowled out cheaply or x wickets feel in a day it got reported automatically.
		
Click to expand...

It may have done if Essex had lost, but unlikely after they won

They are far less likely to look at pitches after the toss rules changed and the away side can choose to bat. Many years since a side were deducted points in CC (or Somerset  wouldve been most game last couple of years  )


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 21, 2019)

Watched Warwick v Somerset at Edgbaston yesterday. 
Local player Rob Yates, age 19 has scored 194 runs in the match.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 21, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			So on the basis of one knock Pope is  in your eyes   a prime candidate but  one bad game  in an otherwise excellent season is enough to write off Sibley.

That's England selectors type thinking.
		
Click to expand...

Not really one knock with Ollie Pope though is it? Averaging 65+ in the last 2 seasons, couple of big double hundreds and 6 FC tonnes at 21. Serious talent.


----------



## Junior (Aug 21, 2019)

Pope is a serious talent.  I see he bats at 5 for Surrey, would you think he'd just slot in at 4 for England ?   I think he's a better option than Denly.  Interesting piece on captains that Sky are running.  When Hussain and Fletcher were rebuilding they looked at charachteer as much as statistics and thats why the likes of Vaughan were picked.  maybe they see something in Denly.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2019)

Junior said:



			Pope is a serious talent.  I see he bats at 5 for Surrey, would you think he'd just slot in at 4 for England ?   I think he's a better option than Denly.  Interesting piece on captains that Sky are running.  When Hussain and Fletcher were rebuilding they looked at charachteer as much as statistics and thats why the likes of Vaughan were picked.  maybe they see something in Denly.
		
Click to expand...

The difficulty for him is that England have an excess of middle order batsmen, they lack at 1, 2 and 3. Anyone wanting 4, 5 and 6 has to get past Root, Butler, Bairstow and Stokes and I don't see the selectors looking to drop any of those. (I'm including Root in that as he needs to get back to 4 rather than another failed experiment at batting him higher up. The stats say 4 every time, why mess around with him?)


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2019)

Pope has been called up as cover for Jason Roy who has passed preliminary concussion testing, but will be re-tested on Thursday morning.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 21, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Pope has been called up as cover for Jason Roy who has passed preliminary concussion testing, but will be re-tested on Thursday morning.
		
Click to expand...

So a middle order batter called up to be on standby for the opener......superb thinking

Or an admission Denly is to be moved up to open?


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2019)

Junior said:



			Pope is a serious talent.  I see he bats at 5 for Surrey, would you think he'd just slot in at 4 for England ?   I think he's a better option than Denly.  Interesting piece on captains that Sky are running.  When Hussain and Fletcher were rebuilding they looked at charachteer as much as statistics and thats why the likes of Vaughan were picked.  maybe they see something in Denly.
		
Click to expand...

well weve tried him out of position at 3, why not try 4 lol if he came in should be coming in to bat 6 but theres a blockage there with a number of square pegs in round holes incapable of moving up (rather than down) the order as experienced so called test match batters should be!

hes been on concussion cover all series (as has Sibley), I expect that hes been called up is no shock after Bayliss admitting Roy shouldnt be an opener the other day lol. Good luck against the new ball Joe (well 5 overs newer than youve been seeing it haha)

Edit: actually he batted 4 last time (Root moved up to 3 then too!) mustve just felt like 3 haha


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 21, 2019)

Junior said:



			Pope is a serious talent.  I see he bats at 5 for Surrey, would you think he'd just slot in at 4 for England ?   I think he's a better option than Denly.  Interesting piece on captains that Sky are running.  When Hussain and Fletcher were rebuilding they looked at charachteer as much as statistics and thats why the likes of Vaughan were picked.  maybe they see something in Denly.
		
Click to expand...

I stumbled on the Hussain doc/interview the other day. 'Captains Log' I think it was called. I found it fascinating


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2019)

5 years ago or more you could argue that re Denly, less so since moving from opening to batting 5 or 6 in div 2 and spending as much time practising his filthy leg spin to get him some T20 franchise gigs!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I stumbled on the Hussain doc/interview the other day. 'Captains Log' I think it was called. I found it fascinating
		
Click to expand...

I saw the David Gower one, it was on during a rain break. Really good stuff, highly recommended. The interviewer, Charles Coalville, did a lovely job of asking the right questions and then allowing Gower free reign to answer in full. He didn't hide from asking the hard questions and Gower gave wonderfully honest answers. I'll have to look up the Nasser Hussain one.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Not really one knock with Ollie Pope though is it? Averaging 65+ in the last 2 seasons, couple of big double hundreds and 6 FC tonnes at 21. Serious talent.
		
Click to expand...

But completely out of his depth at Test level.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			5 years ago or more you could argue that re Denly, less so since moving from opening to batting 5 or 6 in div 2 and spending as much time practising his filthy leg spin to get him some T20 franchise gigs!
		
Click to expand...

Denly must be a mate of Ed Smith, only logical reason I can see for his original selection.

A couple of years down the line of shuffling people in and out of the side and up and down the order we seem further away than ever from finding a functioning top 3.

At least Burns has demonstrated he is a fighter and can hang around long enough to put runs on the board ðŸ‘


----------



## Junior (Aug 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I stumbled on the Hussain doc/interview the other day. 'Captains Log' I think it was called. I found it fascinating
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's the one.  the Gower, Atherton and Ponting one's are good too.  The "KP Genius" series has been good to watch too.  No one comes out of that in a good light imo, although, the highlights show what a unique talent he was.  Fair play to Sky in pulling these together.  They have been really interesting.


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			But completely out of his depth at Test level.
		
Click to expand...

based on 2 tests batting out of position before he was close to ready or something else?

personally wouldnt want to see him thrown into this series would rather wait until the winter when he will certainly be part of the touring squad (as will Sibley) especially if some like Root get a rest

lets be honest mid series throwing a youngster in at the top of the order is not the right way to go, time some of the so called stars put their hands up (Root, Bairstow, Buttler). personally would bat Stokes higher too as he seems about the only one who wants to at least try and guts it out


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 21, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			But completely out of his depth at Test level.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely clueless.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Absolutely clueless.
		
Click to expand...

You are a little harsh on Pope. 

Out of his depth,  but not absolutely clueless.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 21, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			You are a little harsh on Pope.

Out of his depth,  but not absolutely clueless.
		
Click to expand...

Rather than being a smartarse, how about you offer some insight into your opinion? Technical or mental difficiencies you've seen? Meaningful stats to highlight being out of depth? Comparisons with other Test players at 21?

Go on, just try something. Or just continue being a drain.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Rather than being a smartarse, how about you offer some insight into your opinion? Technical or mental difficiencies you've seen? Meaningful stats to highlight being out of depth? Comparisons with other Test players at 21?

Go on, just try something. Or just continue being a drain.
		
Click to expand...

In two Tests he failed to fulfill expectations. 

However,  in itself, that is not a problem as even Gooch struggled on his  early days. 

What I did see was a player who struggled to cope with the mental demands of Test cricket. Again not the first to do that.

Youthful talent is all very well but is not much use without mental fortitude. 

Plenty flatter to deceive at that age due to not being hard enough when put under pressure. 

For example where is Ben Duckett  now?

BTW calling another poster "clueless " is, itself, hardly  constructive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			But completely out of his depth at Test level.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know when he has had a grand total of two tests 

But then you were the one that said Stokes wouldnâ€™t make it at test level and was overrated- that to me points to someone lacking judgement abilities in regards cricket


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How do you know when he has had a grand total of two tests 

But then you were the one that said Stokes wouldnâ€™t make it at test level and was overrated- that to me points to someone lacking judgement abilities in regards cricket
		
Click to expand...

But unlike you I am able to admit when I am wrong. 

Although I remain unconvinced by Stokes' bowling under pressure. All-rounders are generally, at heart,  one or the other and Stokes to me is a world class batsman who is very useful as a fourth seamer.

And you have underlined my point regarding Pope, poor performances in  two Tests but now brought back to cover for Roy, not an opener, when he (Pope) is also not an opener.

Still with your extensive knowledge of the game I have no doubt the selectors will be happy to  rely upon your judgement. After all there must remain at least one Somerset player you haven't yet suggested.


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2019)

Cracking chase from Somerset in the CC under pressure today, decent win that having conceded 400 first dig, feels like a chance missed for Essex to open up a gap. Hard to not see it going down to the last game of the season at Taunton now!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			But unlike you I am able to admit when I am wrong.

Although I remain unconvinced by Stokes' bowling under pressure. All-rounders are generally, at heart,  one or the other and Stokes to me is a world class batsman who is very useful as a fourth seamer.

And you have underlined my point regarding Pope, poor performances in  two Tests but now brought back to cover for Roy, not an opener, when he (Pope) is also not an opener.

Still with your extensive knowledge of the game I have no doubt the selectors will be happy to  rely upon your judgement. After all there must remain at least one Somerset player you haven't yet suggested.
		
Click to expand...

Is that Somerset players that consistently perform in the county champs and when called upon have performed for England ðŸ™„- maybe they should have called upon more

Pope is more than good enough to play for England - not as an opener though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			Cracking chase from Somerset in the CC under pressure today, decent win that having conceded 400 first dig, feels like a chance missed for Essex to open up a gap. Hard to not see it going down to the last game of the season at Taunton now!
		
Click to expand...

Essex will need to get something from Warks as well but we have a big one against Yorkshire - then big games against Surrey and Hampshire respectively 
Hopefully it does come down to that last game - going to be a cracking finish especially after thinking this game was done when they put on 400


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2019)

I still think Pope has the potential but it needs to be nurtured and developed and two matches is not enough to make a decision. Coming into what could be a make or break game in an Ashes series isn't the place to do that imo but I think he needs to be on the plane in the winter and used to actually see if he can do it at test level


----------



## Tongo (Aug 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			Cracking chase from Somerset in the CC under pressure today, decent win that having conceded 400 first dig, feels like a chance missed for Essex to open up a gap. Hard to not see it going down to the last game of the season at Taunton now!
		
Click to expand...

Listened to it on the radio whilst wfh. A most entertaining day's play. Would love to see Somerset go on and win it.


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Listened to it on the radio whilst wfh. A most entertaining day's play. Would love to see Somerset go on and win it.
		
Click to expand...

just me cheering for Essex on here then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			just me cheering for Essex on here then 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s our year ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜†


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2019)

come on Homie, tip up the Cider boys please ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			come on Homie, tip up the Cider boys please ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Well I do think it's a done deal and they'll win


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well I do think it's a done deal and they'll win
		
Click to expand...

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ low blow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
		
Click to expand...

Should the result go your way I want a Â£10 commission payment to H4H


----------



## Tongo (Aug 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			just me cheering for Essex on here then 

Click to expand...

Always liked the Cider boys and it woul be great for Tresco.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163452331616276481
Moeen's now a medium pacer apparently


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163452331616276481
Moeen's now a medium pacer apparently
		
Click to expand...

are you sure, it just looks like the same sheer hite he bowled in the 1st test


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2019)

Moeen needs to work out what he is and get back to it. His game has changed to suit a gap that England had in its team and he has lost his way. I hope that he sorts himself out.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 22, 2019)

Listened to an ESPN cricket podcast on the Ashes last night and it started with "the show where talking incoherently and being concussed is all part of the normal show".    A little below the belt but it made me laugh.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			In two Tests he failed to fulfill expectations.

However,  in itself, that is not a problem as even Gooch struggled on his  early days.

What I did see was a player who struggled to cope with the mental demands of Test cricket. Again not the first to do that.

Youthful talent is all very well but is not much use without mental fortitude.

Plenty flatter to deceive at that age due to not being hard enough when put under pressure.

For example where is Ben Duckett  now?

BTW calling another poster "clueless " is, itself, hardly  constructive.
		
Click to expand...

2 matches, mid series against the number 1 side in the world isn't enough to label someone 'completely out of their depth' imo, hence the clueless comment. 

Pope has batted in plenty of pressure situations and whilst test cricket is a big step there's few England batsmen in the last 20 years with the pedigree at his age. You don't score double hundereds at any level without application and mental fortitude. Go and look at what the Aussies think of Pope from his time in Grade cricket as an example. 

Yes, potential as this age doesn't always translate but Duckett has always been a bit of a prat, completely unfair to compare him with Pope. 

Would you have judged Steve Smith, Virat Kohli, James Anderson or any other world class players after 2 tests?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

Apparently Bancroft is being dropped for Harris, with Pattinson coming in for Siddle. Just lucky Smith is missing.

Excited for this to get started today, can't beat the first morning of a Test match!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Apparently Bancroft is being dropped for Harris, with Pattinson coming in for Siddle. Just lucky Smith is missing.

Excited for this to get started today, can't beat the first morning of a Test match!
		
Click to expand...

Tough on Bancroft. He dug in during the last test, last innings, showed some real guts and technique. Warner mustn't be able to look him in the eye this morning.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 22, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			2 matches, mid series against the number 1 side in the world isn't enough to label someone 'completely out of their depth' imo, hence the clueless comment. 

Pope has batted in plenty of pressure situations and whilst test cricket is a big step there's few England batsmen in the last 20 years with the pedigree at his age. You don't score double hundereds at any level without application and mental fortitude. Go and look at what the Aussies think of Pope from his time in Grade cricket as an example. 

Yes, potential as this age doesn't always translate but Duckett has always been a bit of a prat, completely unfair to compare him with Pope. 

Would you have judged Steve Smith, Virat Kohli, James Anderson or any other world class players after 2 tests?
		
Click to expand...

So is there a minimum number of Tests that I should see someone play  before forming a judgement. After all you are making  a pretty definitive call based upon the same number. 

I may be wrong ultimately about Pope,  for his and England's sake I hope I am.

But I wasn't wrong about Ramprakash and Bopara who were both given many opportunities after being very highly rated as youngsters.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey, don't be slagging off Ravi as well now. Love that dude. Thought he'd properly cracked it when he made those 3 tons in 3 innings against the West Indies but was ultimately found out by the Aussies, the innings at Lords against WI was brilliant, was gutted when he looked all at sea against Hilfenhaus. He played one of the best innings I've ever seen in a domestic OD game, made 200* and it was one of the most brutal but aesthetically pleasing knocks I've ever seen, shame he couldn't do it consistently Internationally. Was convinced for a while he was the answer for us down the order in ODi's, had a great run in 2013 where he made some quickfire scores and a big hundred, but could never do it consistently.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Moeen needs to work out what he is and get back to it. His game has changed to suit a gap that England had in its team and he has lost his way. I hope that he sorts himself out.
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to Andy Caddick at the British Par 3's recently (day after we lost 1st test) and he reckons Moeen is finished. Looking at the figures and change to medium pace you have to figure he's right. Can't see anyway back and he looks a lost soul searching from a spark


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Spoke to Andy Caddick at the British Par 3's recently (day after we lost 1st test) and he reckons Moeen is finished. Looking at the figures and change to medium pace you have to figure he's right. Can't see anyway back and* he looks a lost soul searching from a spark*

Click to expand...

Agree and I don't like that. He is human, seems a nice guy and I hope he finds his way. It may be that county cricket is his future, as it is with so many, and that is fine but he needs to get back to his game and enjoy himself again.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Hey, don't be slagging off Ravi as well now. Love that dude. Thought he'd properly cracked it when he made those 3 tons in 3 innings against the West Indies but was ultimately found out by the Aussies, the innings at Lords against WI was brilliant, was gutted when he looked all at sea against Hilfenhaus. He played one of the best innings I've ever seen in a domestic OD game, made 200* and it was one of the most brutal but aesthetically pleasing knocks I've ever seen, shame he couldn't do it consistently Internationally. Was convinced for a while he was the answer for us down the order in ODi's, had a great run in 2013 where he made some quickfire scores and a big hundred, but could never do it consistently.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to Bopara I felt that he suffered from the selectors at the time wanting players to play all formats.

To me he was an early example of a cricketer whose talents and temperament were much better suited to the "white ball" game rather than Test cricket.

Fortunately there now appears to be a more enlightened approach although  I still hear some  suggest that Root  should be played in all formats including T20!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

Bowling first. Should be great conditions for bowling this morning.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Bowling first. Should be great conditions for bowling this morning.
		
Click to expand...

When the rain stops ðŸ¤¦


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Spoke to Andy Caddick at the British Par 3's recently (day after we lost 1st test) and he reckons Moeen is finished. Looking at the figures and change to medium pace you have to figure he's right. Can't see anyway back and he looks a lost soul searching from a spark
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but to me thats just garbage. Talented cricketer in a slump, bowls a few overs of medium pace in a county game when the whole sides getting flogged and being totally written off? Could probably do with a break and some time away from cricket having been on the treadmill for several years, recharge his batteries and focus. Just because hes lost his form doesnt mean he's lost his ability. A winter off, a decent pre season and expect we see him filling his boots for Worcester early next season!


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

So Buttlers now a specialist number 7 bat on all accounts (Stokes at 5, Bairstow at 6). Cant think of too many long test careers batting at 7 and not bowling/keeping. How long before Woakes is above him and hes at 8 lol. Keep putting them square pegs in the round holes ED


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

Buttler needs to be batting 5 if he is going to keep his spot for me. One of either Buttler or Bairstow should go long term for a proper batsman, with the other being the dedicated WK. Not convinced either are good enough to maintain a place without the gloves. Buttler was our best batsman last summer but needs some runs this summer, although with Denly struggling above them, they're safe for the series at least.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Buttler needs to be batting 5 if he is going to keep his spot for me. One of either Buttler or Bairstow should go long term for a proper batsman, with the other being the dedicated WK. Not convinced either are good enough to maintain a place without the gloves. Buttler was our best batsman last summer but needs some runs this summer, although with Denly struggling above them, they're safe for the series at least.
		
Click to expand...

Batting at 7 as a specialist in a test team basically means you aren't good enough. Should be top 6 or out of the team.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

Early wicket and then the rain's back. Going to be a frustrating day I think.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Early wicket and then the rain's back. Going to be a frustrating day I think.
		
Click to expand...

should be taking lunch now, looking at the radar theyll wait a bit, then take lunch just as it clears lol. Another band mid afternoon too. Arguably a huge toss to win if they get 50+ overs today in overcast conditions with sun fcast for the rest of the week


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

lunch at 1245, why did we just waste 15 mins lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ricky Ponting's been gun in the comm box so far today, so much better than his countryman Warne. Would be so good if Sky binned Botham, Warne and Sangakkara. In fact, I'd happily listen to Atherton, Hussain and Ponting all day.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

So Khawaja nicks one down the leg side, England refer, he then walks down to Warner and says "smashed it" whilst standing there stone faced waiting for the outcome of the review

And Cricket Australia want to take the higher ground haha


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			So Khawaja nicks one down the leg side, England refer, he then walks down to Warner and says "smashed it" whilst standing there stone faced waiting for the outcome of the review

And Cricket Australia want to take the higher ground haha
		
Click to expand...

As long as Broad remains in our team we will struggle to criticise any others for not walking when they have smashed the case off it.

I have never had  a problem with batsmen leaving the decision to the umpires so long as they accept the bad calls as well  as those in their favour.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Buttler needs to be batting 5 if he is going to keep his spot for me. One of either Buttler or Bairstow should go long term for a proper batsman, with the other being the dedicated WK. Not convinced either are good enough to maintain a place without the gloves. Buttler was our best batsman last summer but needs some runs this summer, although with Denly struggling above them, they're safe for the series at least.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnâ€™t Buttler our best batsmen last summer ( top scorer ) batting at 7 and at one point at 6 ( think he got his ton when he went to 6 ) - I still think he is better behind the stumps than Bairstow and Bairstow should concentrate more on his batting at 5

The line up for me when all fit should be

Burns
Sibley
Roy ? Pope ? Vince ? Or maybe even give Ballance another go
Root
Bairstow
Stokes
Buttler

Would be great to see if Pope can slot in at three.



Dan2501 said:



			Ricky Ponting's been gun in the comm box so far today, so much better than his countryman Warne. Would be so good if Sky binned Botham, Warne and Sangakkara. In fact, I'd happily listen to Atherton, Hussain and Ponting all day.
		
Click to expand...

All of them poor compared to the TMS team - Johnson was great in the last test and McGrath has been good so far , reallt like Jim Maxwell and the lady commentator is very good with Cooky just excellent plus canâ€™t beat Aggers


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			As long as Broad remains in our team we will struggle to criticise any others for not walking when they have smashed the case off it.
		
Click to expand...

We dont get every ex cricketer to preach "shit bloke syndrome" as the Aussies do everytime one goes against them though


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wasnâ€™t Buttler our best batsmen last summer ( top scorer ) batting at 7 and at one point at 6 ( think he got his ton when he went to 6 ) - I still think he is better behind the stumps than Bairstow and Bairstow should concentrate more on his batting at 5 

The line up for me when all fit should be 

Burns 
Sibley 
Roy ? Pope ? Vince ? Or maybe even give Ballance another go 
Root
Bairstow 
Stokes
Buttler 

Would be great to see if Pope can slot in at three.
		
Click to expand...

dont put another square peg in the round hole ffs!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			dont put another square peg in the round hole ffs!
		
Click to expand...

The problem is at 4 we should have Root so either Root sticks at 3 or we give Vince or Ballance another go - beyond them Iâ€™m not sure who else.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem is at 4 we should have Root so either Root sticks at 3 or we give Vince or Ballance another go - beyond them Iâ€™m not sure who else.
		
Click to expand...


would like to see them rest the ODI players in test matches for the winter, top 7 something like

Burns
Sibley
Crawley
Northeast
Ballance
Pope
Foakes


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2019)

Ballance 

Again, just to check, Ballance


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ballance 

Again, just to check, Ballance 

Click to expand...


Personally not a huge fan but got a lot of runs back in CC and some good judges say hes improved against the short one, arguably has earned another shot


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

Thought Mitchell Johnson was rubbish on Comms last week for TMS. Not a natural talker, fluffed his words a few times, not anywhere near as good as Ponting who is a natural talker and very confident on the mic.

The ODi players aren't getting dropped for the winter games. They're still Test matches, still count towards the Test Championship and we should be picking who the selectors perceive to be our best XI. That's not to say there shouldn't be changes, but I wouldn't be dropping everyone including the Test captain.

Burns
Sibley
Northeast
Root
Pope
Stokes
Buttler/Bairstow +
Woakes
Archer
Anderson
Leach

Should be the team for the winter I think, though would consider resting Anderson for a spinner in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ballance 

Again, just to check, Ballance 

Click to expand...

Yep - his test career wasnâ€™t as bad as others , struggled against the short ball but he has improved a lot over the past two summers and deserves another crack


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Thought Mitchell Johnson was rubbish on Comms last week for TMS. Not a natural talker, fluffed his words a few times, not anywhere near as good as Ponting who is a natural talker and very confident on the mic.

The ODi players aren't getting dropped for the winter games. They're still Test matches, still count towards the Test Championship and we should be picking who the selectors perceive to be our best XI. That's not to say there shouldn't be changes, but I wouldn't be dropping everyone including the Test captain.

Burns
Sibley
Northeast
Root
Pope
Stokes
Buttler/Bairstow +
Woakes
Archer
Anderson
Leach

Should be the team for the winter I think, though would consider resting Anderson for a spinner in Sri Lanka.
		
Click to expand...

Lot of talk Root and a few others wont be doing a full winter schedule, not a case of dropping the test captain lol (albeit it is for some of the others!) 

Completely disagree re Mitch btw, though he was a complete breath of fresh air, insightful and didnt just chat the same old tired rubbish those who have been doing it for years do


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

I suggested Ballance earlier in the summer, but have changed my mind. He's been picked twice off the back of excellent County form and failed both times. His Test stats are skewed by an excellent start, but once he got found out at Test level he could hardly make a run. Looked all at sea against South Africa last time he get picked, so the prospect of taking him there isn't a particularly exciting one. I'd give a fresh bloke a go - like Northeast.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Personally not a huge fan but got a lot of runs back in CC and some good judges say hes improved against the short one, arguably has earned another shot
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep - his test career wasnâ€™t as bad as others , struggled against the short ball but he has improved a lot over the past two summers and deserves another crack
		
Click to expand...

Started very well at Test level but was found out. Went back to county cricket, scored a heap of runs, came back to tests and was still getting out the same way. Unless he has changed his technique, his front foot seemed stuck in the crease from memory, test bowlers will love the idea of him returning.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Ricky Ponting's been gun in the comm box so far today, so much better than his countryman Warne. Would be so good if Sky binned Botham, Warne and Sangakkara. In fact, I'd happily listen to Atherton, Hussain and Ponting all day.
		
Click to expand...

Not certain about Nasser.

He is rapidly becoming a modern day Boycott looking back upon his own times through very  rose tinted glasses.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

England in danger of wasting some very helpful conditions here


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Personally not a huge fan but got a lot of runs back in CC and some good judges say hes improved against the short one, arguably has earned another shot
		
Click to expand...

he was a walking wicket last time and that was after being found out, i would expect he has done nothing to change the way he plays... ie french cricket, so would be unhappy to have Ballance back in an England shirt ever again.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

Control's absolutely gone here, proper head-off cricket. Can't let Warner get away from us!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sloppy fielding, wasteful bowling and our strike bowler significantly down on pace.

Not a good way to take advantage of the favourable conditions.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Sloppy fielding, wasteful bowling and our strike bowler significantly down on pace.

Not a good way to take advantage of the favourable conditions.
		
Click to expand...

whod have thought that after we bowled him into the ground a few days ago lol


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			whod have thought that after we bowled him into the ground a few days ago lol
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is we are likely to do the same again,  the way Woakes and Stokes have been bowling.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Trouble is we are likely to do the same again,  the way Woakes and Stokes have been bowling.
		
Click to expand...

He bowled 8 or 9 straight off today, roots utterly clueless. Give Woakes the new nut (he prob shouldnt be in the side if he doesnt get it) and then use Archer as a strike bowler in short bursts as and when and ensure hes got some in the tank to clean up the tail


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

They weren't 8 or 9 straight off though, he bowled no more than 3 at a time as they kept going off for the rain. 

He shouldn't have bowled as many as he has, but when Stokes and Woakes are bowling as they have today, Root doesn't have much choice. Does look quite obviously down on pace today though, which is a little worrying.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2019)

Straight into the jewels. Bang. Take that.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Straight into the jewels. Bang. Take that.
		
Click to expand...

dont rub em count em always used to be the advice lol


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Not certain about Nasser.

He is rapidly becoming a modern day Boycott looking back upon his own times through very  rose tinted glasses.
		
Click to expand...

Nasser is great. Happy to laugh at himself which I donâ€™t remember Boycott ever doing.


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			dont rub em count em always used to be the advice lol
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was take away the pain, but keep the swelling ?


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

5fer for Archer, think we'll be seeing plenty more of these in the coming years! If we time this perfectly we'll bowl them out before the close then get to bat in glorious sunshine tomorrow morning


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			5fer for Archer, think we'll be seeing plenty more of these in the coming years! *If we time this perfectly we'll bowl them out before the close *then get to bat in glorious sunshine tomorrow morning 

Click to expand...

As if by magic...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 22, 2019)

136-2 to 179 all out. That's an Englandesque collapse from the Aussies. If only we hadn't bowled so poorly for a while we could've had them out for close to 120.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2019)

Why didnâ€™t people slate the bowling a little earlier ðŸ˜‰ 

Thought Archer bowled with a lot of great control and used the right line and length instead of his pace. Great spell


----------



## Captainron (Aug 22, 2019)

A win the toss and win the game scenario


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2019)

Captainron said:



			A win the toss and win the game scenario
		
Click to expand...

 Paine said he would have batted. Yeah right.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 22, 2019)

Captainron said:



			A win the toss and win the game scenario
		
Click to expand...

Hope so....  may still struggle for runs... not stuck on our top order atm.... Get through the new ball and it could be good!


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why didnâ€™t people slate the bowling a little earlier ðŸ˜‰

Thought Archer bowled with a lot of great control and used the right line and length instead of his pace. Great spell
		
Click to expand...

Top spell that! Great piece by Holding on the third man about his front arm and head position...


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Top spell that! Great piece by Holding on the third man about his front arm and head position...
		
Click to expand...

Good sign that he can drop his pace, and still take wickets with movement off the pitch. Bowled especially well to left handers around the wicket.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2019)

Good effort but a new day tomorrow so need to see what conditions are like and if our top three can get some runs on the board


----------



## Captainron (Aug 22, 2019)

richart said:



			Paine said he would have batted. Yeah right.

Click to expand...

Heâ€™s as deluded as Crazyface


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2019)

Well the conditions have done their bit looks mighty flat compared to yesterday  Roy wont want for a better chance to buy himself some time in test match cricket!

Edit lol that jinxed that then!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 23, 2019)

What the hell was that from Roy? He needs a rest!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2019)

What an awful, awful shot. Roy is not a Test opener, think that is pretty obvious.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			Well the conditions have done their bit looks mighty flat compared to yesterday  Roy wont want for a better chance to buy himself some time in test match cricket!

Edit lol that jinxed that then!
		
Click to expand...

he should have reviewd it like the Aussies would


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2019)

What has happened to Joe Root's batting? Can we move him back down to 4 please?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 23, 2019)

Last night I was disappointed I was playing golf today and not watching the cricket. Now I'm going out asap!

I did sense yesterday would only be seen as a success if we managed to bat decently...


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2019)

so many square pegs in round holes some with knock on effects to others! if only anyone could have seen this coming sigh


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Last night I was disappointed I was playing golf today and not watching the cricket. Now I'm going out asap!

I did sense yesterday would only be seen as a success if we managed to bat decently...
		
Click to expand...

off you pop then Jinxy#

i'm delib not watching, but that not working either, so off to hit some balls


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2019)

Jason Roy doesn't open for his county. Opens for England.
Joe Root has had superb success at 4 for England. Is batting 3.
Joe Denly bats 3 for Kent, bats 4 for England.
Ben Stokes is a number 6 batting number 5.
Jos Buttler is a wicket keeper that averages 32 in FC cricket is playing as a pure batsman without the gloves
Jonny Bairstow averages 20 with the bat in 2019.

What is this batting line up?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 23, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			What an awful, awful shot. Roy is not a Test opener, think that is pretty obvious.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to the England football team when they tried to accommodate Gerrard,  Lampard and Scholes within the same lineup. 

We have a surfeit of middle order batsmen to fill numbers 4, 5 & 6 in Root, Stokes, Bairstow, Buttler, Roy and now, it seems, Pope.

At the same time we have only one batsman to play in the top 3 so we end up forcing square pegs into round holes.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Jason Roy doesn't open for his county. Opens for England.
Joe Root has had superb success at 4 for England. Is batting 3.
Joe Denly bats 3 for Kent, bats 4 for England.
Ben Stokes is a number 6 batting number 5.
Jos Buttler is a wicket keeper that averages 32 in FC cricket is playing as a pure batsman without the gloves
Jonny Bairstow averages 20 with the bat in 2019.

What is this batting line up?
		
Click to expand...

always been that way apart from openers, plenty have batted OOP for England in the past, Joe was an opener when he came in after all


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 23, 2019)

The lack of time between Tests these days doesn't help. 

Burns, a gutsy batsman who I admire, seems to have a weakness against the short pitched delivery and the Aussies have picked up on this. No doubt Burns is aware of this problem but is there sufficient time available to him to work on this?

Net sessions these days seem to be more of a warm up rather than an opportunity to work on technical deficiencies.


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			The lack of time between Tests these days doesn't help. 

Burns, a gutsy batsman who I admire, seems to have a weakness against the short pitched delivery and the Aussies have picked up on this. No doubt Burns is aware of this problem but is there sufficient time available to him to work on this?

Net sessions these days seem to be more of a warm up rather than an opportunity to work on technical deficiencies.
		
Click to expand...

Doesnt help that almost all of the county cricket available too is T20 (bar one ludicrously scheduled CC game halfway through the blast lol). Means any alternatives have barely played any 4 day cricket for 4 weeks +

there again the ECB are desperate to destroy county cricket and it only gets worse next year with their vanity project


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			The lack of time between Tests these days doesn't help.

Burns, a gutsy batsman who I admire, seems to have a weakness against the short pitched delivery and the Aussies have picked up on this. No doubt Burns is aware of this problem but is there sufficient time available to him to work on this?

Net sessions these days seem to be more of a warm up rather than an opportunity to work on technical deficiencies.
		
Click to expand...

true, but where would he get and time in a game against the sort of Qual bowling the aussies have??... even in a net its not much use with a bowling Machine as it doesn't allow you to watch the ball... mind you Joff could be giving him a few shorts ones to help out


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2019)

Why have we got a specialist batsman coming in at 7? This team selection is utterly baffling.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 23, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Why have we got a specialist batsman coming in at 7? This team selection is utterly baffling.
		
Click to expand...

Because he'll be in about the time a normal #3 or 4 would be - about 90mins into the innings?


----------



## ger147 (Aug 23, 2019)

Can still get 13/10 on Australia to win the Ashes. Good time for all of you who bet to lump your cash on Australia while there's still some value.


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Can still get 13/10 on Australia to win the Ashes. Good time for all of you who bet to lump your cash on Australia while there's still some value.
		
Click to expand...

where?


----------



## Captainron (Aug 23, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Jason Roy doesn't open for his county. Opens for England.
Joe Root has had superb success at 4 for England. Is batting 3.
Joe Denly bats 3 for Kent, bats 4 for England.
Ben Stokes is a number 6 batting number 5.
Jos Buttler is a wicket keeper that averages 32 in FC cricket is playing as a pure batsman without the gloves
Jonny Bairstow averages 20 with the bat in 2019.

What is this batting line up?
		
Click to expand...

A bowlers wet dream?


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2019)

Captainron said:



			A bowlers wet dream?
		
Click to expand...

Rabada licking his lips for the winter?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rabada licking his lips for the winter?
		
Click to expand...

maybe, but SA Batting is worse than ours and thats saying something


----------



## Captainron (Aug 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			maybe, but SA Batting is worse than ours and thats saying something

Click to expand...

True


----------



## Captainron (Aug 23, 2019)

Iâ€™m loving a good old fashioned pommie test crumble today though 

Hope the tail doesnâ€™t wag


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 23, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Because he'll be in about the time a normal #3 or 4 would be - about 90mins into the innings?
		
Click to expand...

See what I mean?!


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 23, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Hope so....  may still struggle for runs... not stuck on our top order atm.... Get through the new ball and it could be good!
		
Click to expand...

When I said top order.... I also meant middle and lower as well ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™ˆ 
No answers at the minute...


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2019)

For a side who most of us have been saying cant bat in test cricket, they have managed to underperform even the most pessimistic views lol. all out for 67 on a flat one in sunny conditions

Horrendous, utterly utterly horrendous, players coaches and selectors not to mention those at the ECB should be embarrassed, instead theyll trot out a bunch load of the same old cliches and nothing much will change


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2019)

3rd time in 7 tests this year England have been bowled out for 100 

its the way they play lol


----------



## Mudball (Aug 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			3rd time in 7 tests this year England have been bowled out for 100

its the way they play lol
		
Click to expand...

Only one man in double figures..  total less than Labuschagne ...

But dont worry, Australia to be all out before end of day and then our openers will get centuries and we will wrap this up on Sunday


----------



## Captainron (Aug 23, 2019)

How many times has an individual batsman scored more than the opposition team?


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2019)

Captainron said:



			How many times has an individual batsman scored more than the opposition team?
		
Click to expand...

plenty of times


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2019)

didnt take long for us to break Jofra Archer


----------



## Captainron (Aug 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			plenty of times 

Click to expand...

Mostly against England though????


----------



## English golfer in Spain (Aug 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			3rd time in 7 tests this year England have been bowled out for 100

its the way they play lol
		
Click to expand...

If only it was 100 ! Something drastically wrong with our red ball cricket. When did they last score 400 runs in an innings.
Relieve Root as captain, drop him to bat at No 4, and wheel out Gooch Boycott and Cook


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Buttler if batting at 7 has to keep. For me he makes way for Foakes to Keep and get Bairstow to concentrate on his batting.
Not seen enough of Sibley but if hes the next cab of the rank then him for either Denly or Roy. Which ever one stays bats 3 and Root to 4.

Pick anyone but Root as captain!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			off you pop then Jinxy#

i'm delib not watching, but that not working either, so off to hit some balls

Click to expand...

Ha ha. I am responsible for the first two wickets as each time I went to make a cuppa David shouted "someone's out" and the next time "you need to stop moving"! When I asked who was out "a batsman" (cricket not for him). I am not responsible for the embarrassmant that ensued and so pleased I missed it despite a 5 hour round!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 23, 2019)

Must be up there as one of England's worst ever days today.

Not unexpected however with that top order. Middle order deciding to impersonate top order was not what was needed today.

Hope the penny drops for Root today with Archer cramping up. Lucky it wasn't more serious, last thing we need is him getting a stress fracture or some other related injury.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2019)

Diabolical day and everything that is wrong with the England team that has at best papered over the cracks for the last couple of years. In my opinion, it needs reviewing from the top and the selectors downwards. Sadly I doubt anything will change


----------



## Piece (Aug 23, 2019)

Rucking fubbish. Anyone left in English cricket that has a test match technique anymore??


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2019)

Piece said:



			Rucking fubbish. Anyone left in English cricket that has a test match technique anymore??
		
Click to expand...

theres a lad at Essex called Cook................


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2019)

I see Moeen "gone at the game" Ali smashed it all round the park for 85 not out off 46 tonight in the blast


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ha ha. I am responsible for the first two wickets as each time I went to make a cuppa David shouted "someone's out" and the next time "you need to stop moving"! When I asked who was out "a batsman" (cricket not for him). I am not responsible for the embarrassmant that ensued and* so pleased I missed it despite a 5 hour round!*

Click to expand...

Should have come in after 9, that would have been long enough to miss it.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 23, 2019)

To my mind, it doesn't matter, all this talk about which order they should bat it. As if. 
How is it Root is going to deal better with the same bowling if he does it a bit later?
Words like titanic and deck chairs come to mind.
Nasser Hussain was talking about the ability ( or otherwise) to "leave" the ball. Like how this Labuschagne fella is praised for doing. A basic requirement for Test batsmen it seems. And he's right. Just ask Boycott.
So why aren't they doing it. Surely at the standard they are, they can read the pitch and do it. Are they so undisciplined?
If so, ditch 'em and get in openers (in particular ) and 3 and 4 who will do it.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 24, 2019)

so much for an easy win without Smith


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2019)

square peg keeper who cant catch at it again, but demands the gloves and respect from the public, maybe he'll get some when he heads back to play CC for Yorkshire!

no doubt the mgmt response if any will be to give Buttler the gloves lol


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			I see Moeen "gone at the game" Ali smashed it all round the park for 85 not out off 46 tonight in the blast
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but the Bears don't have the bowling. Injuries and England calls.
Did I hear someone say it is too soon for England's batsmen to adjust back to test match cricket after the World Cup?
The one which Australia weren't in.


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Yes, but the Bears don't have the bowling. Injuries and England calls.
Did I hear someone say it is too soon for England's batsmen to adjust back to test match cricket after the World Cup?
The one which Australia weren't in.
		
Click to expand...

apart from smith none of the Aus batters from the WC have done much better than the England bats have they

not excusing the situation but the big issue is picking the ODI batting line up and expecting them to perform in this test series!


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			not excusing the situation but the big issue is picking the ODI batting line up and expecting them to perform in this test series!
		
Click to expand...

What England need is the Boycott approach.
Just wait for the bad ball - the long hop, full toss or the juicy half volley. 
Stay out there and never score at more than 16 runs an hour.
Don't hit the ball in the air because you might get caught.
If you don't fancy the bowler take a quick single and get down the other end.
Make sure it's not you who gets run out.
Don't play for the team. Play only for your average.
Shut up shop 15 minutes before lunch, tea and close of play.
At the end of the day it's better to be 195 for 2 than 300 all out.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 24, 2019)

Here we go, capitulation has started...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 24, 2019)

Jeez
What have we been saying? Leave the ball if it's over a certain height. As they say, "on length"
Burns does what?
And as I type, the other one's gone.

Someone tell them. You only hit it if it's going to hit the stumps, or if your legs are in the way. Otherwise leave it.
As I type, Root hit his first ball. Look where it was when he hit it.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 24, 2019)

Well something good has come out if it.. Root into double figures..


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 24, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Well something good has come out if it.. Root into double figures..
		
Click to expand...

His figures don't matter today or the next few days. We need to still be there when the test ends.
I would love to be wrong and see us get 360, but the odds?


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			His figures don't matter today or the next few days. We need to still be there when the test ends.
I would love to be wrong and see us get 360, but the odds?
		
Click to expand...

amazingly a 5/1 shot currently

surely only a matter of time Denly nicks off with these wide wafts


----------



## Mudball (Aug 24, 2019)

Superstition time.. stopped watching Eng after our great openers departed.. and we are still here.. no more ashes for me


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 24, 2019)

Talk about trying to put pressure on the umpires!

Is there anything that Paine doesn't appeal for.


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2019)

well batted Joe Root, same again tomorrow plse


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			well batted Joe Root, same again tomorrow plse 

Click to expand...

And Monday if needs be!!!


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2019)

Rooter said:



			And Monday if needs be!!!
		
Click to expand...

finishes tomorrow, one way or another (sadly still expect its the way we dont want)


----------



## Wilson (Aug 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			finishes tomorrow, one way or another (sadly still expect its the way we dont want)
		
Click to expand...

Day 3 today, I know itâ€™s 99.9% likely to finish tomorrow, but Monday is still available if tomorrow is the most boring day of cricket ever.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2019)

Better today but doesn't mask the calamity of the 1st innings. If we do lose and Aussies take a 2-0 lead and therefore retain the Ashes will the selectors look to bring new blood in to try and give the batting lineup some stability


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Better today but doesn't mask the calamity of the 1st innings. If we do lose and Aussies take a 2-0 lead and therefore retain the Ashes will the selectors look to bring new blood in to try and give the batting lineup some stability
		
Click to expand...

might struggle for stability when all the possible options have been playing hit and giggle for most of the last mth! expect they just reshuffle some of the square pegs and Anderson for Woakes assuming Roy hasnt properly broken his new toy

Edit Root not Roy, the day Roy is test captain lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			might struggle for stability when all the possible options have been playing hit and giggle for most of the last mth! expect they just reshuffle some of the square pegs and Anderson for Woakes assuming Roy hasnt properly broken his new toy
		
Click to expand...

Good point well made. Doesn't it sum up the state of the game when the long form of the game isn't bringing anyone through


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good point well made. Doesn't it sum up the state of the game when the long form of the game isn't bringing anyone through
		
Click to expand...

arguably there are some guys there but the ECB definitely isnt helping with the scheduling and it only gets worse next year when they shoehorn in the vanity project of the undred for the women and children


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 24, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Day 3 today, I know itâ€™s 99.9% likely to finish tomorrow, but Monday is still available if tomorrow is the most boring day of cricket ever.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think trying to survive(first) is boring in Test cricket.
As certain persons have been trying to tell the England batsmen, it's not all about hitting the ball.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 25, 2019)

Root lost patience there and with it The Ashes ?????


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Root lost patience there and with it The Ashes ?????
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the usual Root rush of blood.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Root lost patience there and with it The Ashes ?????
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a problem with him taking the game to Lyons. He just executed it badly, never got to the pitch and then hit across it. England have to be careful not to get stuck in defensive mode and forget to score. We need 190 with 6 wickets left, it's a 4th day pitch, not a 5th day. England should feel confident about winning this but they need to keep the scoreboard ticking over a little better.

Before you shout arrogance, we can equally be all out before lunch, such is the fragility of the batting. The batsmen we have left are very capable of knocking these off though. 

Very impressed with the discipline of the Aussie bowling this series. They are a very good attack. It's a good job the batting, bar Smith, is wobbly.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

England are going to win this.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 25, 2019)

What a big bummer for the convicts if we pull this off


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2019)

This is a Matt Prior style counter attacking innings from Bairstow. Good knock so far.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

Cracking session after Roots dismissal, long way to go and going to be some afternoon session


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

We might just do this.....we just might.


----------



## Piece (Aug 25, 2019)

Iâ€™m deliberately NOT watching...


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Piece said:



			Iâ€™m deliberately NOT watching...
		
Click to expand...

If the Aussies bowl like they did in the first session of the day, England will walk this.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

seriously how do you get run out in this situ in a test match sigh


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Idiots

Get themselves into a great chance to win this and then what sort of shot was that from Bairstow and then suicidal run
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same about Bairstowâ€™s shot but they still need to take chances to score runs and that was there to be hit... up until it cut so far off the seam. Unlucky imo.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I thought the same about Bairstowâ€™s shot but they still need to take chances to score runs and that was there to be hit... up until it cut so far off the seam. Unlucky imo.
		
Click to expand...

With 5 sessions to go there was absolutely no need to be chasing a wide one.

Then Stokes does Buttler up like a kipper. 

Just have to see if Stokes can see us home with the tail.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			With 5 sessions to go there was absolutely no need to be chasing a wide one.

Then Stokes does Buttler up like a kipper.

Just have to see if Stokes can see us home with the tail.
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™ll never last five sessions so they have to push for runs at some point. Wide ones are the scoring balls.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Applauding your 9th batsman every ball he doesnâ€™t get out - what a great way to demoralise a player.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Theyâ€™ll never last five sessions so they have to push for runs at some point. Wide ones are the scoring balls.
		
Click to expand...

It's not T20.

A delivery as wide as that requires the batsman to be playing to far from his body to retain control over it.

In the context of the game there's not a coach in the world that would advocate going for it like that.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			It's not T20.

A delivery as wide as that requires the batsman to be playing to far from his body to retain control over it.

In the context of the game there's not a coach in the world that would advocate going for it like that.
		
Click to expand...

The context being that youâ€™ve only got a couple of decent batsmen left and they must leave as little of the chase to the tail as possible. Itâ€™s not T20 but itâ€™s also not a simple first innings either. They needed runs.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The context being that youâ€™ve only got a couple of decent batsmen left and they must leave as little of the chase to the tail as possible. Itâ€™s not T20 but itâ€™s also not a simple first innings either. They needed runs.
		
Click to expand...

It was a silly shot that you might play in T20 where the field setting is most likely more defensive. 

In a Test match there will still be plenty of opportunities to score the runs with much less risk.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Decided I hate Archer just for that necklace.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Decided I hate Archer just for that necklace.
		
Click to expand...

But what about the watch?

A tempting target for the Aussie quicks perhaps.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			But what about the watch?

A tempting target for the Aussie quickstep perhaps.
		
Click to expand...

Hadnâ€™t spotted that! Itâ€™s not a good watch but itâ€™s nothing on his wannabe gangster bling.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

An awful, immature spell of batting comes to an end.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

At least we got the highest score of the game.
1st innings killed us.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 25, 2019)

Stokes could still do this for the poms. 

He is a completely different player since the episode in Bristol. Changed man who is now a really consistent world class player


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Stokes could still do this for the poms.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t be the first time he got out of jail.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2019)

A switch hit for 6 ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±. You are either a total clown or have huge cahoonas. When it comes off it is the latter ðŸ‘

What an atmosphere.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Applauding your 9th batsman every ball he doesnâ€™t get out - what a great way to demoralise a player.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish - your bitterness towards the English is shining through

Stokes is giving nothing but encouragement out there because he knows itâ€™s up to him to score runs and his partner to stay in

Whatever happens now Stokes has shown some real guts out there today - world class player. ( I have no doubt the response will be about the incident in Bristol ðŸ™„)


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rubbish - your bitterness towards the English is shining through

Stokes is giving nothing but encouragement out there because he knows itâ€™s up to him to score runs and his partner to stay in

Whatever happens now Stokes has shown some real guts out there today - world class player. ( I have no doubt the response will be about the incident in Bristol ðŸ™„)
		
Click to expand...

If I was applauded for not getting out after every ball, Iâ€™d feel extremely patronised.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Have the Aussieâ€™s forgotten how to bowl yorkers...?

Theyâ€™re giving Stokes far too many chances to hit runs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If I was applauded for not getting out after every ball, Iâ€™d feel extremely patronised.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he will give a flying stuff. To be at the other end watching what Stokes is doing, what a buzz.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Paineâ€™s showing his lack of nous here...


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Stupid review. Another bad decision by Paine.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Nathan Lyon.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

If only theyâ€™d had that review...


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

What a summer Stokes is having.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

Ben Stokes has just played one of the best test innings you will ever see


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2019)

Wow ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## IanG (Aug 25, 2019)

wow - even a Scotsman enjoyed that innings from Stokes!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2019)

Legend after that. He's in Botham territory now.

What a day, what an innings.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2019)

Wow , just wow - take a bow Ben Stokes

Wonâ€™t see a better innings than that and thatâ€™s test cricket 

And well done Jack Leach as well


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2019)

OMFG ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²
Step aside football for drama.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 25, 2019)

Oh my god Ben Stokes you are a huge hero


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

Ok....so that was a bit...tense...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2019)

What just happened...Ben Stokes take a bow!


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Striking the winning blow.


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Just unbelievable .................................. and I thought the cricket World Cup was special!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2019)

Massive bellend alert âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†âˆ†


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 25, 2019)

Fantastic innings from Stokes and a great result but I just hope that the management and selectors don't just look at the result which has papered over some very large cracks in our batting lineup.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



View attachment 28087

Striking the winning blow.
		
Click to expand...

You really are a complete bellend


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Striking the winning blow.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you can be a Grade A


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



View attachment 28087

Striking the winning blow.
		
Click to expand...


What a helmet you are... Btw you know your making the moment even sweeter?ðŸ˜˜


----------



## Dando (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Wouldnâ€™t be the first time he got out of jail.
		
Click to expand...

another childish rant


----------



## Dando (Aug 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Sometimes you can be a Grade A
View attachment 28088

Click to expand...

What do you â€œsometimesâ€?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 25, 2019)

Bloody hell!

Finally I can get up from my seat. Those of you who have played will know what I mean.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			What a helmet you are... Btw you know your making the moment even sweeter?ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

Shame we can't write what that post deserves, a total dick!


----------



## User62651 (Aug 25, 2019)

IanG said:



			wow - even a Scotsman enjoyed that innings from Stokes!
		
Click to expand...

And another, great finish there, tense stuff.
Don't understand how they determine who is on strike at the start of an over, if an over ends with Leach on strike, how come at start of next over Stokes is on strike?


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Some of you are so level headed when it comes to sporting rivalry.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Just unbelievable .................................. and I thought the cricket World Cup was special!
		
Click to expand...

This was proper cricket, means much more (possible old git alert ðŸ˜„)


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			And another, great finish there, tense stuff.
Don't understand how they determine who is on strike at the start of an over, if an over ends with Leach on strike, how come at start of next over Stokes is on strike?
		
Click to expand...

Because the bowler changes ends so then bowls to who is standing at the opposite end...if that makes sense?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Some of you are so level headed when it comes to sporting rivalry.
		
Click to expand...

And you are nothing but a troll - what sporting cricket â€œrivalryâ€ does England have with N Ireland ?! Zero zip - you showed nothing but bitterness

That today was pure sporting greatness and it was a pleasure to witness and I suspect most cricket fans would just stand up and applaud what they have just seen.
Today goes past what happened in the World Cup


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			And another, great finish there, tense stuff.
Don't understand how they determine who is on strike at the start of an over, if an over ends with Leach on strike, how come at start of next over Stokes is on strike?
		
Click to expand...

A bowler bowls 6 balls from one end. At the end of the over a different bowls 6 balls from the other end. The batsmen don't change ends at the end of the over. Because they have cameras at each end it may not look as though the end has changed but it has. Does that make sense?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2019)

If there is anyone who cannot see what an amazing sporting achievement by Ben Stokes today and simply applaud that in all its beauty...well then they are the poorer for it.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And you are nothing but a troll - what sporting cricket â€œrivalryâ€ does England have with N Ireland ?! Zero zip - you showed nothing but bitterness

That today was pure sporting greatness and it was a pleasure to witness and I suspect most cricket fans would just stand up and applaud what they have just seen.
Today goes past what happened in the World Cup
		
Click to expand...

More like jumping around the room like a loon whooping but........


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And you are nothing but a troll - what sporting cricket â€œrivalryâ€ does England have with N Ireland ?! Zero zip - you showed nothing but bitterness

That today was pure sporting greatness and it was a pleasure to witness and I suspect most cricket fans would just stand up and applaud what they have just seen.
		
Click to expand...

It was a fantastic innings of cricket, certainly one of the best Iâ€™ve ever seen. Not denying that at all. 

And I do apologise for hating the English cricket team, Mr Thought Police.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

Cricket. Test match cricket. Ashes Test match cricket! Sport just doesnt get any better than that for me. Still not sure what I actually watched! Been one hell of a rollercoaster the last 4 days thats for sure

Congrats on winning SPOTY Ben Stokes


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Some of you are so level headed when it comes to sporting rivalry.
		
Click to expand...

You're going to be so pissed of when he gets Knighted and wins SPOTY.
Oh, how I'll laugh.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			You're going to be so pissed of when he gets Knighted and wins SPOTY.
Oh, how I'll laugh.
		
Click to expand...

You think I care who gets knighted or wins SPOTY?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2019)

A woman at golf asked me today "so could you sit and watch cricket all day" - to which I replied "yes"...she'd still not get it though!


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

Will there ever be a better 1 not out, ever


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

Aussie Commentators..." You don't win Ashes Tests getting bowled out for 67 in your first innings"
Ben Stokes....."Er....hold my beer"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It was a fantastic innings of cricket, certainly one of the best Iâ€™ve ever seen. Not denying that at all.

And I do apologise for hating the English cricket team, Mr Thought Police. 

Click to expand...

You must have a hollow life to â€œhateâ€ a sports team 

Only a bitter troll posts that picture after such an amazing sporting feat.


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Oh, and a great shout out for Leach who scored a hugely important 1 in a partnership of 76 that lasted 60 minutes.
His concentration levels were awesome.
Well done Leachy!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			Will there ever be a better 1 not out, ever 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure he ever looked flustered or like getting out. Or at least the bits I saw of him from behind the settee!


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You must have a hollow life to â€œhateâ€ a sports team

Only a bitter troll posts that picture after such an amazing sporting feat.
		
Click to expand...

And after palace beating his lot yesterday He has had a bad weekend. The rain clouds might appear over his head tomorrow to brighten up his bank holiday


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm not sure he ever looked flustered or like getting out. Or at least the bits I saw of him from behind the settee!
		
Click to expand...

Bad enough us not being able to watch, Stokes couldnt even watch at the non strikers end!!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			And after palace beating his lot yesterday He has had a bad weekend. The rain clouds might appear over his head tomorrow to brighten up his bank holiday
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve had a fairly decent weekend so far, thanks for your concern. Nothing surprises me with United any more...


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 25, 2019)

82* against Sri Lanka
89 against Australia
79 against India
84* against NZ in the WC Final

115* against Australia at Lords
135* against Australia at Headingley

Ben Stokes has had quite a summer with the bat! What an absolute hero, one of the greatest Test matches of all time. What a summer Cricket has had.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You must have a hollow life to â€œhateâ€ a sports team

Only a bitter troll posts that picture after such an amazing sporting feat.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll have to keep my Gerrard vs DJ picture for an appropriate time. If this one triggered you this much, that should be epic!


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™ve had a fairly decent weekend so far, thanks for your concern. Nothing surprises me with United any more...
		
Click to expand...

Certainly no concern on my part


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Stokes could still do this for the poms. 

He is a completely different player since the episode in Bristol. Changed man who is now a really consistent world class player
		
Click to expand...


Nice try at a jinx or great foresight?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			You think I care who gets knighted or wins SPOTY? 

Click to expand...

The only thing you care about is provoking a reaction on here, but when all is said and done you are just a bell end


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			The only thing you care about is provoking a reaction on here, but when all is said and done you are just a bell end
		
Click to expand...

I must remember that when watching sport I should never try to aim a provocative jibe at someone supporting an opposing team or player. We must sanitise sport!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			And another, great finish there, tense stuff.
Don't understand how they determine who is on strike at the start of an over, if an over ends with Leach on strike, how come at start of next over Stokes is on strike?
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Because the bowler changes ends so then bowls to who is standing at the opposite end...if that makes sense?
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			A bowler bowls 6 balls from one end. At the end of the over a different bowls 6 balls from the other end. The batsmen don't change ends at the end of the over. Because they have cameras at each end it may not look as though the end has changed but it has. Does that make sense?
		
Click to expand...

What they said; you might have noticed that Stokes was trying to run twos rather than singles to get back to the striking end at the start of an over, but towards the end of the over would take a single, exposing Leach to the minimum number of balls before the bowling changed ends at the end of the over meaning that Stokes would be back on strike at the start of the new over. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

Cricket is the sort of game that, if you're trying to explain it to someone who doesn't get it, is completely unexplainable...


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Cricket is the sort of game that, if you're trying to explain it to someone who doesn't get it, is completely unexplainable...
		
Click to expand...

there used to be a really helpful tea towel that explained it called the ins and outs!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			there used to be a really helpful tea towel that explained it called the ins and outs!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

And you had to be a bloody genius to understand it..


----------



## Dando (Aug 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Cricket is the sort of game that, if you're trying to explain it to someone who doesn't get it, is completely unexplainable...
		
Click to expand...

especially when they can play for 5 days and itâ€™s a draw!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			there used to be a really helpful tea towel that explained it called the ins and outs!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I used to a play a lot and it was practically unfathomable to me even. Mind, I think that was part of the idea of it.


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			You think I care who gets knighted or wins SPOTY? 

Click to expand...

You seem to care who played one of, if not the, greatest test innings in memory!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			there used to be a really helpful tea towel that explained it called the ins and outs!!!!!
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			And you had to be a bloody genius to understand it..

Click to expand...

You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. All of the side that are out are in the field, and only 2 men from the side that are in are out in the field.  Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.
When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay all out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out.

When both sides have been in and all the men have out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I must remember that when watching sport I should never try to aim a provocative jibe at someone supporting an opposing team or player. We must sanitise sport!
		
Click to expand...

I dont think you've got the decency to do that


----------



## Mudball (Aug 25, 2019)

Best Match of the modern day..


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I dont think you've got the decency to do that
		
Click to expand...

Nor would I ever want to. Sport must be a passionless chore for you.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. All of the side that are out are in the field, and only 2 men from the side that are in are out in the field.  Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.
When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay all out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out.

When both sides have been in and all the men have out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game!



Click to expand...


thats the one


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. All of the side that are out are in the field, and only 2 men from the side that are in are out in the field.  Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.
When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay all out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out.

When both sides have been in and all the men have out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game!



Click to expand...

The case for the prosecution rests M'lud


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Cricket, as a sport, is pretty simple when you think about it.
Basically;
You have two sides, one out in the field and one in.   Each  man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out.  When they are   all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out.  Sometimes you get men still in and not out.
When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get  him out,  and  when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in.  There are two men called umpires who stay  all  out all  the  time  and  they decide when the men who are in are out.
When both sides have been in and all the men have been out,  and  both sides   have  been  out  twice  after  all the  men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game!


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Cheers BiM, you kinda beat me to that one!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165647637384716288
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Cheers BiM, you kinda beat me to that one!
		
Click to expand...

You mean I'm in & you're out?


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 25, 2019)

I really wanted Leach to end with 0. Just to always be known as the person who hit the greatest ever ZERO. 

SPOTY done and dusted. Shouldnâ€™t be a knighthood yet though imo. Save them for the end of a players career.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. All of the side that are out are in the field, and only 2 men from the side that are in are out in the field.  Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.
When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay all out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out.

When both sides have been in and all the men have out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game!



Click to expand...

Got more chance of understanding how var worksðŸ˜


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			You mean I'm in & you're out? 

Click to expand...

I was out, saw my opportunity, and immediately came in. I then saw that you'd already been in, leaving me no option other than to go out.
Well played sir!


----------



## Dando (Aug 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			I was out, saw my opportunity, and immediately came in. I then saw that you'd already been in, leaving me no option other than to go out.
Well played sir!  

Click to expand...

Who gets to shake it all about?


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Who gets to shake it all about?
		
Click to expand...

Kellfire?


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Kellfire?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d like to review that decision.


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™d like to review that decision.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Kellfire, you've used all your reviews.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Sorry Kellfire, you've used all your reviews.
		
Click to expand...

Costly. Like using one for an LBW that clearly pitched outside leg.


----------



## Piece (Aug 25, 2019)

Piece said:



			Iâ€™m deliberately NOT watching...
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™M WATCHING NOW! Get in!


----------



## User62651 (Aug 25, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Because the bowler changes ends so then bowls to who is standing at the opposite end...if that makes sense?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, didn't know they changed ends every over, next questions - so how many overs can a bowler bowl in a row in test cricket?
Also did the umpire bottle that lbw at the death, anyone honestly think he should have been out?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Did the umpire bottle it not giving Stokes out lbw right at the death?


Thanks, didn't know they changed ends every over, next questions - so how many overs can a bowler bowl in a row in test cricket?
Also did the umpire bottle that lbw at the death, anyone honestly think he should have been out?
		
Click to expand...

Stokes was plumb LBW - only thing that can explain the decision is there was a lot of movement of the feet and the umpire thought it clipped his front pad first ( which was outside the line ) 

It was a poor decision but it was as bad as the Aus review of the one that was going down leg from Cummins.

England certainly got the rub of the green during the last hour


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 25, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Did the umpire bottle it not giving Stokes out lbw right at the death?


Thanks, didn't know they changed ends every over, next questions - *so how many overs can a bowler bowl in a row in test cricket*? 
Also did the umpire bottle that lbw at the death, anyone honestly think he should have been out?
		
Click to expand...

A bowler can at most only bowl every alternate over. But they can keep going for as long as they or the captain decide - without limit. But pace bowlers tend only to do a few at a time - it's rather tiring!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

Poor decision by the umpire bit it's the same as a bad decision by a ref in footy.
If they hadn't wasted a review on the lbw shout on Leach a few minutes earlier they'd have won.
He should have been given out but, with no reviews left, it's the umpires decision being final.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 25, 2019)

Highlight for me wAs Lyon missing that runout..... What would Steve Waugh..have saidðŸ˜‚


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Did the umpire bottle it not giving Stokes out lbw right at the death?


Thanks, didn't know they changed ends every over, next questions - so how many overs can a bowler bowl in a row in test cricket?
Also did the umpire bottle that lbw at the death, anyone honestly think he should have been out?
		
Click to expand...

As has been said they could do EVERY alternate over by the rules. Limited over cricket has limited overs allowed by each bowler.

I guess the umpire might have bottled it or wasn't 100% sure. If the Aussies hadn't wasted a review then they'd have won the match and the Ashes...shame ;-)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Poor decision by the umpire bit it's the same as a bad decision by a ref in footy.
If they hadn't wasted a review on the lbw shout on Leach a few minutes earlier they'd have won.
He should have been given out but, with no reviews left, it's the umpires decision being final.
		
Click to expand...

That was the first big decision as it gave them no reviews to play with but you still expect the umpires to get it right. The standard of umpiring in this series has been consistently poor. Second was the Lyon fumble. So much time to collect the ball and win the game. Have to be honest and say once Broad had gone I thought game over but what an innings. Definitely swings the momentum. Is Smith due back for the next one?


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

The umpires have got 20+ getting on for 30 decisions wrong in this series, thats exactly why you dont burn your last review on a desperation hopeful one with your last review with 1 wicket needed in the match! Paines use of the review system been almost as bad as the umpiring!

Yes Smith will return for the 4th test


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			The umpires have got 20+ getting on for 30 decisions wrong in this series, thats exactly why you dont burn your last review on a desperation hopeful one with your last review with 1 wicket needed in the match! Paines use of the review system been almost as bad as the umpiring!

Yes Smith will return for the 4th test
		
Click to expand...

The inside edge onto pad given as LB yesterday was probably the worst decision I've ever seen!


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The inside edge onto pad given as LB yesterday was probably the worst decision I've ever seen!
		
Click to expand...


There will never be a worse decision for me than one of the lbws Alex Stewart was given out too many years ago, maybe in Sri Lanka. Pitched so far outside leg stump lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			Yes Smith will return for the 4th test
		
Click to expand...

That could be a huge factor. Can't see his confidence being shaken as he seems a stubborn and driven individual but hopefully he'll be out of nick and we can get him early twice


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

https://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricke...get-any-better-than-this-20190826-p52knk.html

In amongst some typical articles this is an utter gem from an Australian journo!


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

In response to Stokes tweet after the game! Full value for your sponsorship 

Specsavers
@Specsavers
We can confirm we will offer Jack Leach free glasses for life

Ben Stokes  @benstokes38
Jack Leach........@Specsavers do your self a favour and give him free glasses for life @jackleach1991


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2019)

fundy said:



https://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricke...get-any-better-than-this-20190826-p52knk.html

In amongst some typical articles this is an utter gem from an Australian journo!
		
Click to expand...

A great read and sums it all up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



View attachment 28087

Striking the winning blow.
		
Click to expand...

Let it go, you're better than this.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 25, 2019)

What an incredible afternoon, I got back just after Wokes was dismissed, (awful shot in the circumstances), and I thought it was over - when Broad was out I was about to move, but thought Iâ€™d watch Stokes smack a few, what I then witnessed was unbelievable, and Iâ€™ve watched the reply twice to make sure it really happened.

My brother said on Sat that if England won heâ€™d take us all to St Lucia.....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 25, 2019)

Wilson said:



			What an incredible afternoon, I got back just after Wokes was dismissed, (awful shot in the circumstances), and I thought it was over - when Broad was out I was about to move, but thought Iâ€™d watch Stokes smack a few, what I then witnessed was unbelievable, and Iâ€™ve watched the reply twice to make sure it really happened.

My brother said on Sat that if England won heâ€™d take us all to St Lucia.....
		
Click to expand...

By "us all" I assume you mean every member of the forum. I'm off to pack my leopard print Speedos.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			By "us all" I assume you mean every member of the forum. I'm off to pack my leopard print Speedos.
		
Click to expand...

on that basis I think Ill pass


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			on that basis I think Ill pass 

Click to expand...

Could've been worse. I was going to leave my mankini at home but now you've insulted me I'm packing that as well.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Could've been worse. I was going to leave my mankini at home but now you've insulted me I'm packing that as well. 

Click to expand...

mankini you say.......

nah im still a pass


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 25, 2019)

What do we do for Old Trafford now then? I'd still make changes to the batting line-up personally. I'd like to see them go with:

Burns
Sibley
Root *
Denly
Stokes
Pope
Bairstow +
Archer
Broad
Anderson
Leach

but imagine Buttler will get the series, and wouldn't surprise me if Roy does as well. Wouldn't be totally against keeping the same line-up, but 1 excellent effort from Stokes, Root, Denly and Bairstow only papers over the massive cracks in this batting line-up. We'd have been stuffed without Stokes this summer.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2019)

couldn't resist having a peak at Aussie SM, they amount of post cry about cheating and booing, not to mention Indians who really don't appear to understande Cricket, Its rules, DRS and standing Neutral Umps

one good one from a guy saying sure, if the England Captain had been caught cheating and Banned and the ashes was over there wouldn't be getting the same treatment.. comedy gold


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 26, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			so much for an easy win without Smith

Click to expand...

It was, they won with over a day to spare


----------



## Tongo (Aug 26, 2019)

Wow, what an afternoon! Havent felt that sense of drama since the final day of the 2012 Ryder Cup.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			What do we do for Old Trafford now then? I'd still make changes to the batting line-up personally. I'd like to see them go with:

Burns
Sibley
Root *
Denly
Stokes
Pope
Bairstow +
Archer
Broad
Anderson
Leach

but imagine Buttler will get the series, and wouldn't surprise me if Roy does as well. Wouldn't be totally against keeping the same line-up, but 1 excellent effort from Stokes, Root, Denly and Bairstow only papers over the massive cracks in this batting line-up. We'd have been stuffed without Stokes this summer.
		
Click to expand...

Roy, Buttler and Baistow all have to go. But victory will mean that they will all be retained despite not being up to it.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			What do we do for Old Trafford now then? I'd still make changes to the batting line-up personally. I'd like to see them go with:

Burns
Sibley
Root *
Denly
Stokes
Pope
Bairstow +
Archer
Broad
Anderson
Leach

but imagine Buttler will get the series, and wouldn't surprise me if Roy does as well. Wouldn't be totally against keeping the same line-up, but 1 excellent effort from Stokes, Root, Denly and Bairstow only papers over the massive cracks in this batting line-up. We'd have been stuffed without Stokes this summer.
		
Click to expand...


Leach to open...


----------



## User62651 (Aug 26, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Leach to open...
		
Click to expand...

Did Leach bowl at all either innings 3rd test? 
With Anderson back does Leach get dropped? 
Having watched bits of the 3 tests I don't recall ever seeing Leach bowl.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 26, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Did Leach bowl at all either innings 3rd test? 
With Anderson back does Leach get dropped? 
Having watched bits of the 3 tests I don't recall ever seeing Leach bowl.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't play in the first two Tests and didn't bowl in Australian 1st innings (not surprising in the context of that innings).

In their 2nd innings he bowled 11 overs and took 1 for 46.

If Anderson does come back as expected I would imagine it will be in place of Woakes. 

The latter,  like Buttler, seems to me to be suffering from a post World Cup  hangover.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 26, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Did Leach bowl at all either innings 3rd test?
With Anderson back does Leach get dropped?
Having watched bits of the 3 tests I don't recall ever seeing Leach bowl.
		
Click to expand...

Didnt play in the 1st, took 1/19 and 3/37 in the second, 1/46 in the third so he's done well when called upon.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Burns
Sibley
Denly / Roy
Root *
Stokes
Bairstow 
Foakes +
Archer
Broad
Anderson
Leach

Would probably give the captaincy to someone else but no idea who.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Burns
Sibley
Denly / Roy
Root *
Stokes
Bairstow
Foakes +
Archer
Broad
Anderson
Leach

Would probably give the captaincy to someone else but no idea who.
		
Click to expand...

Mike Brearly is at a loose end


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Burns
Sibley
Denly / Roy
Root *
Stokes
Bairstow 
Foakes +
Archer
Broad
Anderson
Leach

Would probably give the captaincy to someone else but no idea who.
		
Click to expand...

Wondering if Root will consider his position if a) we lose the Ashes and b) before the winter tour. I am not sure he's the most dynamic captain and seems content to let games meander especially if the opposition are scoring well. Trouble is who gets the role? Not sure it'll help the likes of Bairstow and Stokes to have the additional burden


----------



## Piece (Aug 26, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Burns
Sibley
Denly / Roy
Root *
Stokes
Bairstow 
Foakes +
Archer
Broad
Anderson
Leach

Would probably give the captaincy to someone else but no idea who.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d go

Burns
Denly
Root *
Stokes
Roy
Buttler
Bairstow +
Archer
Leach
Broad
Anderson


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2019)

Canâ€™t see many changes tbh 

But I would go 

Burns
Sibley 
Root
Denly
Stokes
Bairstow (wk)
Archer
Broad
Leach
Anderson

But I think the only change will be Anderson for Woakes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2019)

Piece said:



			Iâ€™d go

Burns
Denly
Root *
Stokes
Roy
Buttler
Bairstow +
Archer
Leach
Broad
Anderson
		
Click to expand...

Can't see much wrong with that other than Denly has struggled with the short ball and not sure he's really an opener. Surely the time has come to drop Roy (for now) but wouldn't surprise me if they named an unchanged side even with that 67


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wondering if Root will consider his position if a) we lose the Ashes and b) before the winter tour. I am not sure he's the most dynamic captain and seems content to let games meander especially if the opposition are scoring well. Trouble is who gets the role? Not sure it'll help the likes of Bairstow and Stokes to have the additional burden
		
Click to expand...

Bairstow as captain lol. Ive heard it all now. We looking for our own version of Tim Paine haha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Bairstow as captain lol. Ive heard it all now. We looking for our own version of Tim Paine haha
		
Click to expand...

Not many outstanding candidates especially with the likes of Anderson and Broad at the end of their careers


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2019)

As i posted before the Stokes heroics, Anderson for Woakes and shuffle a few of the square pegs. Pointless what I would do because its so far from Ed smiths sunglass tinted view


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not many outstanding candidates especially with the likes of Anderson and Broad at the end of their careers
		
Click to expand...

Broad was possibly the right answer when Root got the job, theres an argument for him to do it for 12-18 mths, especially if Root is having a rest this winter

For me the interesting thing now is what happens when Bayliss gets replaced. Perfect time to split the coaching/selection roles as well as the captaincy, we might start to pick the right sides in all formats then


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2019)

Or we just give it to Jofradamus now rather than later :B


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Bairstow as captain lol. Ive heard it all now. We looking for our own version of Tim Paine haha
		
Click to expand...

Bairstow ðŸ˜‚

Itâ€™s time he concentrated on his batting , gives Buttler the gloves or give Foakes them back and Stokes is the natural leader if not then itâ€™s Broad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Broad was possibly the right answer when Root got the job, theres an argument for him to do it for 12-18 mths, especially if Root is having a rest this winter

For me the interesting thing now is what happens when Bayliss gets replaced. Perfect time to split the coaching/selection roles as well as the captaincy, we might start to pick the right sides in all formats then
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think we've got that sort of joined up thinking within the powers that be?


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bairstow ðŸ˜‚

Itâ€™s time he concentrated on his batting , gives Buttler the gloves or give Foakes them back and Stokes is the natural leader if not then itâ€™s Broad.
		
Click to expand...

Stokes may well be the natural leader, but he has a very very big black mark which im pretty sure stops him doing the job for a little while longer yet

ps plse dont give buttler the gloves (albeit it may be one of the square peg reshuffles! thats if they can get them off johnny lol)


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you really think we've got that sort of joined up thinking within the powers that be?
		
Click to expand...

no of course not, they dont give a shit about anything aaprt from their vanity project for the women and kids, but us proper cricket fans keep speculating and dreaming


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Stokes may well be the natural leader, but he has a very very big black mark which im pretty sure stops him doing the job for a little while longer yet

ps plse dont give buttler the gloves (albeit it may be one of the square peg reshuffles! thats if they can get them off johnny lol)
		
Click to expand...

I dont think they are going to go back to Foakes until the winter , I see one of Buttler or Bairstow getting the winter test - and I would prefer Buttler behind the stumps. 

I donâ€™t see Root losing the captaincy for a while anyway yet but Stokes imo will be the next one


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I dont think they are going to go back to Foakes until the winter , I see one of Buttler or Bairstow getting the winter test - and I would prefer Buttler behind the stumps. 

I donâ€™t see Root losing the captaincy for a while anyway yet but Stokes imo will be the next one
		
Click to expand...

i dont think theyre going back to Foakes or taking the captaincy away from Root. Imo they should do both but they wont, as i said before all the odi wc players shouldnt be playing test cricket this winter and they should be using it as a development phase, but again they wont theyll keep flogging them on the treadmill and keep most of the square pegs in their round holes


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm not convinced Broad is the correct answer for captain. We wouldn't have any reviews left after his first over.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			i dont think theyre going back to Foakes or taking the captaincy away from Root. Imo they should do both but they wont, as i said before all the odi wc players shouldnt be playing test cricket this winter and they should be using it as a development phase, but again they wont theyll keep flogging them on the treadmill and keep most of the square pegs in their round holes
		
Click to expand...

South Africa are going through their own transition so it'll be ideal to try and develop players use to playing the longer form of cricket we could still be competitive in the test series. However rankings and a lack of forward planning and desire for change means for the most part the touring party will contain players that urgently need a break from cricket (in all formats) and very few new faces. And so the cycle continues


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			i dont think theyre going back to Foakes or taking the captaincy away from Root. Imo they should do both but they wont, as i said before all the odi wc players shouldnt be playing test cricket this winter and they should be using it as a development phase, but again they wont theyll keep flogging them on the treadmill and keep most of the square pegs in their round holes
		
Click to expand...

The main issue is this Test Championship thing which they are trying to flog as well - got to keep winning the tests as well


----------



## Mudball (Aug 26, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Did Leach bowl at all either innings 3rd test?
With Anderson back does Leach get dropped?
Having watched bits of the 3 tests I don't recall ever seeing Leach bowl.
		
Click to expand...

I am assuming he has more runs than Burns... two innings of 90+ and 1.. better avg than Burns (surely)


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bairstow ðŸ˜‚

Itâ€™s time he concentrated on his batting , gives Buttler the gloves or give Foakes them back and Stokes is the natural leader if not then itâ€™s Broad.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely give Foakes the gloves proper Keeper and as many centuries as Buttler in a lot less tests!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Canâ€™t see many changes tbh

But I would go

Burns
Sibley
Root
Denly
Stokes
Bairstow (wk)
Archer
Broad
Leach
Anderson

But I think the only change will be Anderson for Woakes
		
Click to expand...

I know we won the last Test, but going in with 10 men seems an unnecessary risk  

Iâ€™d also like to see Foakes over Bairstow for the gloves, but not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 27, 2019)

Mudball said:



			I am assuming he has more runs than Burns... two innings of 90+ and 1.. better avg than Burns (surely)
		
Click to expand...

Jesus do  you have any clue about Cricket at all , Burns has 245 runs and leach 8 i think so how the F would he have a better average??


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Canâ€™t see many changes tbh

But I would go

Burns
Sibley
Root
Denly
Stokes
Bairstow (wk)
Archer
Broad
Leach
Anderson

But I think the only change will be Anderson for Woakes
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same for me, but not sure who my 11th pick would be.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 27, 2019)

Specsavers have offered free glasses for life for Jack Leach on the back of Ben Stokes tweet...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165702469474750464


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 27, 2019)

Leach is a fellow Crohn's sufferer too. What a hero. <3


----------



## Mudball (Aug 27, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Jesus do  you have any clue about Cricket at all , Burns has 245 runs and leach 8 i think so how the F would he have a better average??
		
Click to expand...

Without wanting to get into a personal baiting statement, let me say that i m fairly comfortable with my knowledge of Cricket (having played it for 40 odd years). Re the second half the remark that was in jest.  There are alco fuelled mistakes,..   Burns should have read Roy.. also Leachy's 90 was against Ireland.     with less alchol, Woaks has a better batting avg in the ashes (49.12) than specialist batsman Roy (44.18)..  
... but lets leave it to the experts to choose the team,...


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 27, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Without wanting to get into a personal baiting statement, let me say that i m fairly comfortable with my knowledge of Cricket (having played it for 40 odd years). Re the second half the remark that was in jest.  There are alco fuelled mistakes,..   Burns should have read Roy.. also Leachy's 90 was against Ireland.     with less alchol, Woaks has a better batting avg in the ashes (49.12) than specialist batsman Roy (44.18).. 
... but lets leave it to the experts to choose the team,...
		
Click to expand...

really is that your appology for getting the names of player wrong, the score and who against??

no one mentioned Woakes, you stated that leach got two 90's he didn't 6,1 and 1no in the ashes.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 27, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			really is that your appology for getting the names of player wrong, the score and who against??

no one mentioned Woakes, you stated that leach got two 90's he didn't 6,1 and 1no in the ashes.
		
Click to expand...

Blame the sauce mate (and the sun)..... took on chin and moved on...


----------



## Tongo (Aug 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not many outstanding candidates especially with the likes of Anderson and Broad at the end of their careers
		
Click to expand...

Bairstow would be an awful captain. Seems to have a serious chip on his shoulder and a massive sense of entitlement.


----------



## fundy (Aug 27, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Bairstow would be an awful captain. Seems to have a serious chip on his shoulder and a massive sense of entitlement.
		
Click to expand...

Seems to? ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Tongo (Aug 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			Seems to? ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Just in case anyone wants to chunter on that we dont know these people at all, just from the fleeting moments that we see.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 27, 2019)

I went to the Surrey v Somerset blast game today 

Pitch was an absolute belter. Was really looking forward to seeing Banton, who looks seriously imposing at the crease. Was a bit of a thrasher innings today though, other than 1 cover drive he didn't time a shot and you could tell Somerset thought par was 200+

Undoubted potential but understandably lacked nous to build an innings still from what I saw. Unfortunately the rest of the Somerset team played 6 or out so we're even worse. 

Then treated to an absolute masterclass from Finch which makes you realise how far off international standard the rest were. His sixes were going 20+ yards in whilst the Somerset guys were hitting one bounce fours, yet he was still moving the field around and nicking 2s well into his 80s and 90s when the game was already won


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 28, 2019)

A great write/read from Meghan MacLaren - all her blogs are so well worth reading but here's one on cricket (ish)...

https://megmaclaren.com/2019/08/26/sport-waits-for-no-one-except-stokes/


----------



## Tongo (Aug 29, 2019)

A bit of blogging on Sunday's incredible finish:

https://yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2019/08/29/why-it-matters/


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2019)

Tongo said:



			A bit of blogging on Sunday's incredible finish:

https://yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2019/08/29/why-it-matters/

Click to expand...

Great article Tongo!!!


----------



## Tongo (Aug 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			Great article Tongo!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ta muchly!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2019)

Brilliant summary of the whole situation and why it matters


----------



## Tongo (Aug 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Brilliant summary of the whole situation and why it matters
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Mudball (Aug 30, 2019)

Hadnt seen the TMS video of the final ball.. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791489834582009


----------



## fundy (Aug 30, 2019)

Anderson out of the Ashes after a reaction to his calf injury to bowling 20 overs the other day. If only theyd tried that before the first test eh! Overton added to the squad, may even be unchanged now or will Curran get a gig in Woakes place


----------



## fundy (Aug 30, 2019)

Rahkeem Cornwall playing test match cricket - alls good in the world


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 30, 2019)

fundy said:



			Anderson out of the Ashes after a reaction to his calf injury to bowling 20 overs the other day. If only theyd tried that before the first test eh! Overton added to the squad, may even be unchanged now or will Curran get a gig in Woakes place
		
Click to expand...

I think Anderson should now retire from international cricket TBH.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 30, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rahkeem Cornwall playing test match cricket - alls good in the world 

Click to expand...

Just watched him take his first test wicket.he also took a catch in the slips as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 30, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Just watched him take his first test wicket.he also took a catch in the slips as well.
		
Click to expand...

he would have to field at slip  can't see him charging about the outfield

green looking pitch though a change from the mud track the last time i saw TC from Kingston... Loving the Swan on com


----------



## fundy (Aug 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			he would have to field at slip  can't see him charging about the outfield

green looking pitch though a change from the mud track the last time i saw TC from Kingston... Loving the Swan on com

Click to expand...

Much more like the pitches we played on out there last year

As for the spineless Swann, exactly what the mute button was designed for, insufferable


----------



## fundy (Aug 30, 2019)

reshuffle of square pegs as expected lol, Denly to open Roy to nick off at 4 this time


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 30, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I went to the Surrey v Somerset blast game today

Pitch was an absolute belter. Was really looking forward to seeing Banton, who looks seriously imposing at the crease. Was a bit of a thrasher innings today though, other than 1 cover drive he didn't time a shot and you could tell Somerset thought par was 200+

Undoubted potential but understandably lacked nous to build an innings still from what I saw. Unfortunately the rest of the Somerset team played 6 or out so we're even worse.

Then treated to an absolute masterclass from Finch which makes you realise how far off international standard the rest were. His sixes were going 20+ yards in whilst the Somerset guys were hitting one bounce fours, yet he was still moving the field around and nicking 2s well into his 80s and 90s when the game was already won
		
Click to expand...

The difference in class in quality international players and county stalwarts is phenomenal and so easy to see. I played in a charity game a few years ago and had the pleasure of bowling against Stephen Moore (Lancs and Derbyshire) and ex Aussie Stewart Law. Both were at Lancashire. On the greenest of greenest club tracks Moore struggled to time anything and whilst obviously v good was miles and miles away from Law. The sound off Laws bat was like a bullet out of a gun and he had all the time in the world to smash me all around the park.... ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 30, 2019)

Eoin Morgan struggling. 83* off 28 balls.


----------



## fundy (Aug 30, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Eoin Morgan struggling. 83* off 28 balls.
		
Click to expand...

theyve just chased 226 in 17 overs against bowling youd be embarrassed by at club level! crazy crazy game especially if you see the catch Waller took to get rid of AB De Villiers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2019)

fundy said:



			theyve just chased 226 in 17 overs against bowling youd be embarrassed by at club level! crazy crazy game especially if you see the catch Waller took to get rid of AB De Villiers
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167525947450548227


----------



## Tongo (Aug 31, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Eoin Morgan struggling. 83* off 28 balls.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but within days of lifting the World Cup Morgan was saying the ECB should ditch 20 over domestic cricket.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Yeah, but within days of lifting the World Cup Morgan was saying the ECB should ditch 20 over domestic cricket. 

Click to expand...

One of the short formats has to go. Have to make test cricket the pinnacle and the county game is the pathway to that.


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2019)

Captainron said:



			One of the short formats has to go. Have to make test cricket the pinnacle and the county game is the pathway to that.
		
Click to expand...

dont be silly, lets introduce another one for the new audience of women and kids and decimalise it at the expense of the existing 3 formats lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 31, 2019)

So Denly finally looks decent at 4 in the 4th innings of the last test and we move him up to a spot he's not batted for his county in 4 seasons to accommodate Jason Roy. Brilliant. Keep sticking square pegs in round holes, it'll work eventually.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2019)

Captainron said:



			One of the short formats has to go. Have to make test cricket the pinnacle and the county game is the pathway to that.
		
Click to expand...

As if that's going to happen. I totally agree with your point but sadly the authorities are hell bent on profit and the test cricket and the longer format at county level to produce the best equipped players doesn't seem to register as any form of priority


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2019)

How good is Jasprit Bumrah. Far too good for WI thats for sure!!!!

Doesnt even appeal for the hat trick dismissal and Kohli refers it anyway


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			How good is Jasprit Bumrah. Far too good for WI thats for sure!!!!

Doesnt even appeal for the hat trick dismissal and Kohli refers it anyway
		
Click to expand...

What is his ranking. Great effort and sat watching it but how poor do the West Indies look again


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What is his ranking. Great effort and sat watching it but how poor do the West Indies look again
		
Click to expand...

if its not 1 then the rankings are wrong 

Lol its 7, its wrong!

Lets see if anyone can name the 6 better without cheating


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			if its not 1 then the rankings are wrong 

Lol its 7, its wrong!

Lets see if anyone can name the 6 better without cheating
		
Click to expand...

Anderson , Boult , Rabada , Philander , Cummins and Hazlewood ?

Edit - or is it Lyon ?


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anderson , Boult , Rabada , Philander , Cummins and Hazlewood ?

Edit - or is it Lyon ?
		
Click to expand...


You got the 5 that are believable  No Hazlewood (12) or Lyon (20)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			You got the 5 that are believable  No Hazlewood (12) or Lyon (20)
		
Click to expand...

Amir or Abbas ? Unless by miracle someone like Roach has snuck in there


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Amir or Abbas ? Unless by miracle someone like Roach has snuck in there
		
Click to expand...

31,8 and 9

6 is a complete joke lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			31,8 and 9

6 is a complete joke lol
		
Click to expand...


Just looked ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ How the hell is he at 6


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just looked ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ How the hell is he at 6
		
Click to expand...


might be the 6 spot, not much better batting or all rounder wise!!!!!


----------



## Mudball (Aug 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			How good is Jasprit Bumrah. Far too good for WI thats for sure!!!!

Doesnt even appeal for the hat trick dismissal and Kohli refers it anyway
		
Click to expand...

just saw the replays during drinks break...  acc to Cricinfo: Bhumra has Five-fors in four countries and a hat-trick*. In 12 Tests has 55 wickets already..  *


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 31, 2019)

Bumrah is insanely good. Been a few promising fast bowlers come through for India, but this lad is far and away the best they've had since 2010-11 Zaheer Khan. He's got everything and is a proper wicket taker. His highest average with the ball in any format is 23 in FC cricket in India. Averages 21 in ODis, 20 in T20i's and 18 in Tests, seriously good bowler.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Bumrah is insanely good. Been a few promising fast bowlers come through for India, but this lad is far and away the best they've had since 2010-11 Zaheer Khan. He's got everything and is a proper wicket taker. His highest average with the ball in any format is 23 in FC cricket in India. Averages 21 in ODis, 20 in T20i's and 18 in Tests, seriously good bowler.
		
Click to expand...

Its funny how India has been producing some good fast bowlers lately.. Kholi having problem of plenty with Booorah, Ishan, Bhuvi, Shami, Umesh and a few others.   Interesting in a country with spinning tracks and dead wickets is giving rise to fast bowling.  As you say Bumrah is a different breed ..   surprisingly not #1 though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Its funny how India has been producing some good fast bowlers lately.. Kholi having problem of plenty with Booorah, Ishan, Bhuvi, Shami, Umesh and a few others.   Interesting in a country with spinning tracks and dead wickets is giving rise to fast bowling.  As you say Bumrah is a different breed ..   surprisingly not #1 though
		
Click to expand...

Immense he can get wickets on sub-continent wickets. As a follow up here are the bowling rankings and Bumrah #1 in ODI

https://www.icc-cricket.com/rankings/mens/player-rankings/test

https://www.icc-cricket.com/rankings/mens/player-rankings/odi

https://www.icc-cricket.com/rankings/mens/player-rankings/t20i


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 1, 2019)

I *sort* of get the Denly opening shout. At least from his perspective. Well, at the very least I am trying to. 

He is of an age and been seen enough now to know that unless he gets back to back tons hes probably done for England. They want to try Roy in the middle, they want a proper run for Pope etc. 

Whereas if he shows a bit of application and scores a couple of 50s opening the batting he probably gets the winter opening too, and who knows from there. 

I don't really get it from England's perspective though, although due to the lack of red ball cricket being played its nigh on impossible to expect someone to slot in straight away for 2 huge games with no experience and based on form in May. 

Might as well try something a bit different I suppose.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 2, 2019)

fundy said:



https://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricke...get-any-better-than-this-20190826-p52knk.html
In amongst some typical articles this is an utter gem from an Australian journo!
		
Click to expand...

An interesting read in deed, especially the comparisons to the '81 Test.
Does anyone know what the betting odds were after the 3rd day in this last Test?
In '81 they went into several 1,000's to 1 & there was a lot of talk in Leeds of Aussies doing well out of it (Cricketers on poor money in those days). Certainly can't think of similar odds since then for any event as Bookies are pretty quick learners.
Am I making it up?..... certainly lots of dodgy happenings occurred, particularly the runout miss-handle.
Even a reference in that article....
"Dimly, Paine divined this. Ricky Ponting said Stokesâ€™ innings was the best he had seen in Tests, and that covers a few. In time, they will get mileage out of their fall guy roles. The boys of '81 have. But, *hopefully, it will not transpire that any of them made a killing!"*

Also worth recalling that England went on to win the '81 Series comfortably


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2019)

2blue said:



			An interesting read in deed, especially the comparisons to the '81 Test.
Does anyone know what the betting odds were after the 3rd day in this last Test?
In '81 they went into several 1,000's to 1 & there was a lot of talk in Leeds of Aussies doing well out of it (Cricketers on poor money in those days). Certainly can't think of similar odds since then for any event as Bookies are pretty quick learners.
Am I making it up?..... certainly lots of dodgy happenings occurred, particularly the runout miss-handle.
Even a reference in that article....
"Dimly, Paine divined this. Ricky Ponting said Stokesâ€™ innings was the best he had seen in Tests, and that covers a few. In time, they will get mileage out of their fall guy roles. The boys of '81 have. But, *hopefully, it will not transpire that any of them made a killing!"*

Also worth recalling that England went on to win the '81 Series comfortably 

Click to expand...


Have seen far more than my fair share of corrupt cricket matches, this wasnt one of them 

Far easier to corrupt (and profit from) the shorter formats than test matches in this day and age, especially with markets way more efficient than they were even a handful of years ago and less likely to massive over reactions as they used to be

At the start of their innings they were 5/1 to chase 359, at start of last day (156/3) England were barely bigger than 2/1 and only went to 25/1 when Leach came out to bat with 76 still needed

Put it into context, in the T20 blast the other night, Somerset set Middlesex 226 in 20 overs. Middlesex were generally a 9/2 shot. Just a few years ago theyd have been a 25s+ shot in this situation but both the game has changed and the mkts are far more accurate with a large amount of people modelling even the extreme scenarios. (Middlesex won with 3 overs to spare btw, Somerset were prob 40 short lol)

You do get 1000/1 winners on Betfair regularly across all sports, but in most situations they are genuinely bigger shots than 1000/1 to happen, just that many markets! Was a 100/1 winner on completed match mkt on one of the womens cricket games this morning!


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2019)

More issues for the concussion protocol today, Darren Bravo was hit on the head yesterday. Came out to bat today, batted 4 overs, retired hurt with delayed concussion symptoms and was then replaced by a concussion sub.

Struggle to see how he was allowed to come out to bat yet 15 minutes later there was clear signs of delayed symptoms. We cant be far away from far more severe prevention measures being introduced for those who have been hit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			More issues for the concussion protocol today, Darren Bravo was hit on the head yesterday. Came out to bat today, batted 4 overs, retired hurt with delayed concussion symptoms and was then replaced by a concussion sub.

Struggle to see how he was allowed to come out to bat yet 15 minutes later there was clear signs of delayed symptoms. We cant be far away from far more severe prevention measures being introduced for those who have been hit
		
Click to expand...

And surely stronger measures wouldn't harm the game. We've seen deaths and no-one wants another so if a player gets hit, then get them off, bring a sub on and don't let them bat for the rest of the match. Rigorous test before the next match and go from there


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And surely stronger measures wouldn't harm the game. We've seen deaths and no-one wants another so if a player gets hit, then get them off, bring a sub on and don't let them bat for the rest of the match. Rigorous test before the next match and go from there
		
Click to expand...

Terrible idea. 

How do you define a 'hit'? 

There's been a freak accident in the last however many years of top class cricket. 

Better awareness of concussion and a defined protocol is obviously a good thing. Your suggestion is not. 

Its a rule that would end up with bowlers just bowling bouncers - you'd need a squad of 20+ on some pitches. Therefore you're actually putting them more at risk!! 

Star batsmen comes in - let's aim for the helmet. Get him subbed out. 

Star bowler - specialist in bouncers comes in to bat in first innings - literally let's not try take his wicket - just go for the helmet and get him ruled out for the test.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 3, 2019)

The TWC seems like it's been planned well........:/ West Indies don't play another Test until July 2020, so will stay on 0 points until that point. By then, India could have 480. How are they meant to improve without playing? Doesn't seem to have been organised particularly well.

Also, Australia have announced their 12 for the next Test. Khawaja and Pattinson out, Smith back in. Seems like it's a choice between Siddle and Starc for the final spot, and I imagine they'll go Starc after he picked up a few wickets in the Tour match.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The TWC seems like it's been planned well........:/ West Indies don't play another Test until July 2020, so will stay on 0 points until that point. By then, India could have 480. How are they meant to improve without playing? Doesn't seem to have been organised particularly well.

Also, Australia have announced their 12 for the next Test. Khawaja and Pattinson out, Smith back in. Seems like it's a choice between Siddle and Starc for the final spot, and I imagine they'll go Starc after he picked up a few wickets in the Tour match.
		
Click to expand...

It will be Starc. Lots of noise about his improved consistency, and OT will be the quickest pitch of the series. Pattinson will then come back in for one of them at the oval I would think


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Terrible idea.

How do you define a 'hit'?

There's been a freak accident in the last however many years of top class cricket.

Better awareness of concussion and a defined protocol is obviously a good thing. Your suggestion is not.

Its a rule that would end up with bowlers just bowling bouncers - you'd need a squad of 20+ on some pitches. Therefore you're actually putting them more at risk!!

Star batsmen comes in - let's aim for the helmet. Get him subbed out.

Star bowler - specialist in bouncers comes in to bat in first innings - literally let's not try take his wicket - just go for the helmet and get him ruled out for the test.
		
Click to expand...

Simple answer is to quota the number of bouncers. I simply think batsmen trying to do what Smith and Bravo did and bat on are doing their health no good and that it could be dangerous. Think you're taking this hugely out of context. As concussion can take time to come out, how long do you delay a player? Do you let him bat in the second innings?


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Simple answer is to quota the number of bouncers. I simply think batsmen trying to do what Smith and Bravo did and bat on are doing their health no good and that it could be dangerous. Think you're taking this hugely out of context. As concussion can take time to come out, how long do you delay a player? Do you let him bat in the second innings?
		
Click to expand...

You havent even answered the one question I posed. 

Bouncers are already on a quota and it hasn't stopped the recent incidents. Do we dilute even further? 

Cricket is a sport, like many others, with an element of personal danger. A very small one, but it's there, and every batsman accepts it each time they walk out to the middle

At international level, I'd suggest a stronger more defined protocol that is applied by an independent expert in each game. Don't put pressure on the team doctors to implement.


----------



## Junior (Sep 3, 2019)

Looking forward to a good couple of days at OT.  Hopefully the rain stays away.

Khawaja dropped is interesting although Harris is a top player.  It's a strange dynamic when the only player in the team they should drop is the one you can't.......the captain.

Can't see Overton getting in, England should remain unchanged.  Not sure about the Denly switch.  He finally gets past 50 at 4 and goes up to open, when he doesn't even open for his county.    I hope Roy gets some at 4 and Buttler gets a score,  otherwise the axes will be out for the next test. 

Series is set up well.  Test cricket......best game in the world.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			You havent even answered the one question I posed.

Bouncers are already on a quota and it hasn't stopped the recent incidents. Do we dilute even further?

Cricket is a sport, like many others, with an element of personal danger. A very small one, but it's there, and every batsman accepts it each time they walk out to the middle

At international level, I'd suggest a stronger more defined protocol that is applied by an independent expert in each game. Don't put pressure on the team doctors to implement.
		
Click to expand...

You need the same level of protocols they appear to have at Rugby , as you say cricket is a dangerous sport and as with other â€œhard ballâ€ sports like Hockey players know the dangers and â€œdilutingâ€ them wonâ€™t help the sport in anyway.

Maybe itâ€™s times for â€œneutralâ€ doctors , when they are being assessed no other person from the team can be there to try and influence them etc 

The only issue I see is the potential for someone to make use of any â€œsubstituteâ€ etc


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 3, 2019)

Overton in for Woakes!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 3, 2019)

Don't necessarily disagree with picking Overton, don't know a huge amount about him, but out of interest what's wrong with Lewis Gregory? Same County, more wickets, more runs and both at a better average than Overton this season. How come Overton gets the pick?

Also, would have gone Sam Curran for the variation if we were dropping Woakes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You need the same level of protocols they appear to have at Rugby , as you say cricket is a dangerous sport and as with other â€œhard ballâ€ sports like Hockey players know the dangers and â€œdilutingâ€ them wonâ€™t help the sport in anyway.

Maybe itâ€™s times for â€œneutralâ€ doctors , when they are being assessed no other person from the team can be there to try and influence them etc

*The only issue I see is the potential for someone to make use of any â€œsubstituteâ€ etc*

Click to expand...

Bloodgate all over again!

I agree with this. The current method isn't working, take it out of the hands of those with a vested interest.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Don't necessarily disagree with picking Overton, don't know a huge amount about him, but out of interest what's wrong with Lewis Gregory? Same County, more wickets, more runs and both at a better average than Overton this season. How come Overton gets the pick?

Also, would have gone Sam Curran for the variation if we were dropping Woakes.
		
Click to expand...

Gregory has just come back from injury - if he didnâ€™t pick up that injury then he imo would be picked over both Curran and Overton - but Overton is still a good pick imo


----------



## GB72 (Sep 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You need the same level of protocols they appear to have at Rugby , as you say cricket is a dangerous sport and as with other â€œhard ballâ€ sports like Hockey players know the dangers and â€œdilutingâ€ them wonâ€™t help the sport in anyway.

Maybe itâ€™s times for â€œneutralâ€ doctors , when they are being assessed no other person from the team can be there to try and influence them etc

The only issue I see is the potential for someone to make use of any â€œsubstituteâ€ etc
		
Click to expand...

It is an interesting one and an area that I have, admitedly, little real knowledge as far as cricket is concerned. Suppose I would look at the helmet first and whether any further padding or impact absorbtion is necessary. Am I right in thinking that Smith was not wearing the redisgned helmet intorduced after the tragic Hughes incident. Maybe that should be compulary. 

As for the substitute, I would go down the route of having rigid concussion protocols as with rugby. A substitute is allowed on for that time period and if the player cannot return then the rules applying the use of a 12th man apply. There will always be the issue of delayed symptoms but not sure how you can get round that. 

Neutral dcotors to carry out concussion protocols should be mandatory in any sport as the player seldom wants to leave the field.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Gregory has just come back from injury - if he didnâ€™t pick up that injury then he imo would be picked over both Curran and Overton - but Overton is still a good pick imo
		
Click to expand...

Ah, okay, fair enough. Makes sense, thanks 

Have to feel for Sam Curran. Was our player of the summer last year and a spot opens up in place of Woakes and he gets overlooked. Shame for him, just hope Overton delivers, did pick up a few wickets in Australia, but not personally seen a whole lot of him.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Ah, okay, fair enough. Makes sense, thanks 

Have to feel for Sam Curran. Was our player of the summer last year and a spot opens up in place of Woakes and he gets overlooked. Shame for him, just hope Overton delivers, did pick up a few wickets in Australia, but not personally seen a whole lot of him.
		
Click to expand...

Its a horses for courses pick. Expected to be a quick pitch, which they're hoping the pace and bounce of Overton will exploit. 

Overton reminds me of the Tremlett pick later in his career which worked out pretty well for a time so fingers crossed for him 

Curran wouldve been picked on almost any other track imo, especially as they've lost a good number 8 in Woakes


----------



## fundy (Sep 3, 2019)

Bowled out for 67, weaken your tail but dont change the top order. Sounds like an Ed Smith sort of selection


----------



## Piece (Sep 3, 2019)

I would have thought S Curran, being left arm, offers something a bit different. We've got Broad and Archer for a bit of nip and bounce, plus Stokes. Is Overton more of the same of what we've got? Anyway, on form, Woakes was a dead man walking.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 3, 2019)

Piece said:



			I would have thought S Curran, being left arm, offers something a bit different. We've got Broad and Archer for a bit of nip and bounce, plus Stokes. Is Overton more of the same of what we've got? Anyway, on form, Woakes was a dead man walking.
		
Click to expand...

Might be concerned about the selection of a left armer creating rough for Lyon to exploit against our right hand batters.


----------



## Junior (Sep 3, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Might be concerned about the selection of a left armer creating rough for Lyon to exploit against our right hand batters.
		
Click to expand...

Good point, especially so if Starc plays as well.  

I think they have gone for the extra pace as said above.


----------



## fundy (Sep 3, 2019)

Bumrah now ranked 3rd in the world, wont be long..............


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 4, 2019)

Broad puts Warner back in his pocket yet again
 Aussies 1:1


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2019)

Warner 32 for 5 against Broad so far this series. Hold that ball up Broady


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2019)

Flat easy paced pitched, good toss to win despite the 2 early wickets. What happened to the fast bouncy Old Trafford theyve been hyping up all week


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			Flat easy paced pitched, good toss to win despite the 2 early wickets. What happened to the fast bouncy Old Trafford theyve been hyping up all week
		
Click to expand...

North west England in September not really going to produce dry, hard and fast cricket pitches.

I'm a couple of hours north of Manchester but its been very wet, cool and very definately Autumn for the last couple of weeks.

Poor scheduling due to 20/20 World Cup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2019)

Smith starting to look the same old Smith and ominous signs


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2019)

saving_par said:



			North west England in September not really going to produce dry, hard and fast cricket pitches.

I'm a couple of hours north of Manchester but its been very wet, cool and very definately Autumn for the last couple of weeks.

Poor scheduling due to 20/20 World Cup.
		
Click to expand...


Pitch is plenty dry enough thats not the issue, if anything its too dry (like all test pitches in this country are becoming)


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2019)

Leach showing just how dry it is before lunch on day 1

Overton looks a very odd selection once you see this pitch!


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2019)

Cricket loves to shoot itself in the foot doesnt it.

Tea is supposed to be 3.40 - 4.00

Rained since Lunch with a resumption at 4.00

And theyre going to take a 20 minute tea break at 5.30. I mean seriously wtf. Take it at 3.40 as youre supposed to!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 4, 2019)

The result of trying to play an Ashes series the same year as a World Cup. 

A Test Match in September at Old Trafford is always going to be risky. 

Poor sods in the crowd look absolutely frozen!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2019)

Have the said why they think Archer is 10mph down on his previous average? I know it's pants weather now but earlier it was better and he looked a different bowler.


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Have the said why they think Archer is 10mph down on his previous average? I know it's pants weather now but earlier it was better and he looked a different bowler.
		
Click to expand...


The lazy answer theyve given is its cold and hes from the Caribbean!!!!

The more likely truth is probably a combination of the cold, wind and being overbowled previously as well as it being such a flat slow track its not worth bending his back!

Not quite sure having seen this track they thought Overton was the right horse for the course either


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 4, 2019)

Absolute jaffer from Overton to get rid of Labuschagne. Boy did we need that!


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Absolute jaffer from Overton to get rid of Labuschagne. Boy did we need that!
		
Click to expand...

Peach of a delivery, its as if they brought out the other Overton between overs haha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2019)

Great delivery from Overton but I thought England bowled inconsistently and need a quick start tomorrow. Definitely Australia's day and Smith still there which is worrying


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 4, 2019)

Far too many balls bowled too straight ,food and drink to the batsmen who were easily clipping it away to the leg side for runs.hopefully tomorrow the bowlers will get their lines right.


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2019)

ECB at their best tonight, Lancs playing their blast 1/4 final at home at Chester le Street in front of one man and his dog! Not unhappy as an Essex fan but pretty farcical planning.

Now to get Maxwell out please, come on you Eagles!!!


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			ECB at their best tonight, Lancs playing their blast 1/4 final at home at Chester le Street in front of one man and his dog! Not unhappy as an Essex fan but pretty farcical planning.

Now to get Maxwell out please, come on you Eagles!!!
		
Click to expand...

cheers ump


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 4, 2019)

Yet more evidence of the overwhelming influence of the white ball upon County cricket. 

A young contracted player attempting to completely breakthrough into the first team and who had a  very good if orthodox technique has been "got at" by the coaches. 

Move the bottom hand to a stronger position, open up the stance to clear the front leg. T20 here you come.

Only problem is it has totally screwed up his run scoring. But don't worry,  soon be able to score 28 off 18 balls. Who wants to bat for two sessions of red ball cricket anyway?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 4, 2019)

Ravi <3 What a gun.


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2019)

If anyone can explain to me how you bowl Livingstone in the 19th over there without being corrupt there Id love to know

As an Essex fan Ill take it but if that was the IPL..............................


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			If anyone can explain to me how you bowl Livingstone in the 19th over there without being corrupt there Id love to know

As an Essex fan Ill take it but if that was the IPL..............................
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, seemed a bafflingly dumb decision to bowl Livingstone when Mahmood had overs spare. Ah well, as a fan of Essex and Bopara I'll take it too


----------



## Piece (Sep 5, 2019)

Important first session today. Aren't they all, but really is. Got to nip out Smith and get them for 250. This gives our flakey order a chance to get a first innings lead.


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Piece said:



			Important first session today. Aren't they all, but really is. Got to nip out Smith and get them for 250. This gives our flakey order a chance to get a first innings lead.
		
Click to expand...

Sunny day, blue skies, still windy on a flattish deck, 250 would be way beyond all hope, England be happy keeping them close to 300. Feels a very very good toss to win still unless something strange happens early today but sadly expect the press on towards 400. Hope Im wrong!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2019)

First breakthrough


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

What a gift that is lol, utterly brainless from Wade


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 5, 2019)

How long was that catch in the air?
Never seen any like it. It was as if dropped from an aircraft!


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Horrible from Root here since the wicket, not putting any pressure on Paine at all sigh


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2019)

100 again for Smith. The guy is a machine


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			100 again for Smith. The guy is a machine
		
Click to expand...

Weve just given up trying to get him out, no plans nothing! More worrying we seem to be treating Paine the same ffs


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

dropping sitters, Leach bowling a no ball when we finally get Smith, wheels in danger of coming off properly here


----------



## Piece (Sep 5, 2019)

Roy was asleep on that catch. His concentration levels at times aren't great.

Leach no-ball. <face palm>


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			If anyone can explain to me how you bowl Livingstone in the 19th over there without being corrupt there Id love to know

As an Essex fan Ill take it but if that was the IPL..............................
		
Click to expand...

I had my balls on Lancs, fuming is an understatement.


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I had my balls on Lancs, fuming is an understatement.
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine!

Im glad I was trading the game, had a decent chunk Essex at bigger than evens and was 1.01 inside a few balls. Mkt moved 30 ticks before he'd bowled a ball!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2019)

No Stokes now. Not looking good.


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

and another sitter goes down


----------



## User62651 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you were Ozzie captain when would you declare and put England in given you don't want to run out of time. How big a lead do you need 1st innings?
Follow on likely or way too early to say?


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			If you were Ozzie captain when would you declare and put England in given you don't want to run out of time. How big a lead do you need 1st innings?
Follow on likely or way too early to say?
		
Click to expand...


wouldnt be declaring, would be grinding them into the ground personally especially now a bowler down, might look to try and accelerate once north of 400 after tea

follow on highly unlikely with the series as it is (and a drawn series suiting Aus) especially as the longer it goes the more this pitch will suit Lyon


----------



## Captainron (Sep 5, 2019)

The over rate is De Chambeauesque! The custodians of the game have to take action and give run penalties plus fines/bans to get this issue sorted out.


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The over rate is De Chambeauesque! The custodians of the game have to take action and give run penalties plus fines/bans to get this issue sorted out.
		
Click to expand...

Just gets worse and worse, even more so since they removed the power to ban captains recently. Umps have no control, dont keep the game going etc

The Caribbean t20 last night was barely more than 10 overs an hour on all accounts!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			I can imagine!

Im glad I was trading the game, had a decent chunk Essex at bigger than evens and was 1.01 inside a few balls. Mkt moved 30 ticks before he'd bowled a ball!
		
Click to expand...

I backed Lancs @13/8 and they got to 4/7 at 1 point, Cashout was offering  just over my stake then Livingstone came on and that was that!! I was expecting Mamhood to bowl 19th over...


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I backed Lancs @13/8 and they got to 4/7 at 1 point, Cashout was offering  just over my stake then Livingstone came on and that was that!! I was expecting Mamhood to bowl 19th over...
		
Click to expand...

Everyone was expecting Mahmood to bowl the 19th!!! Vilas made a lot of very weird decisions tbh, considering they knew it would be a wet ball for a lot of it to hold Parkinson back until the 8th over was crazy, he then ended up not bowling out his best 3 bowlers!


----------



## Captainron (Sep 5, 2019)

Mitch Starc is making Broad look like a chump here


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 5, 2019)

Great knock,great player


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Leach shouldve gone to specsavers! might have got his foot behind the line then 

well batted (again) Mr Smith


----------



## Captainron (Sep 5, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Great knock,great player
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely superb player and he does it in all formats.


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Amazingly Smith is the highest scoring batsman in test cricket this year, thats after being banned for half of it and having missed another game with concussion!


----------



## Captainron (Sep 5, 2019)

Mitch Starcs big feet will now come into play when he bowls over the wicket. 

Lyon will have both sides of the wicket to aim at when he bowls at England in their innings (and when they follow on)


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Mitch Starcs big feet will now come into play when he bowls over the wicket. 

Lyon will have both sides of the wicket to aim at when he bowls at England in their innings (and when they follow on) 

Click to expand...

they wont enforce it when the bowl us out


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 5, 2019)

Just got to hope that our batsmen remember it's a test match and not one day cricket and realise that they need to bat for two days.


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

If ever you needed confirmation that Joe Root isnt a test captain that inns should be plenty of evidence. Utterly clueless


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			If ever you needed confirmation that Joe Root isnt a test captain that inns should be plenty of evidence. Utterly clueless 

Click to expand...

Totally,just gave them 80 runs waiting for a declaration.
Heard on the radio that they had a few words yesterday as some players were under achieving and taking it easy,seems it went in one ear and out the other.
After Stokes heroics it looks like we are giving the ashes back without a fight.
Hope to be proved wrong because it will be another classic


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2019)

lol how do you sack Leach from the nightwatchman role? Too successful and embarrassed the batsmen too much last time?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 5, 2019)

We are on track,ahead of Australiaâ€™s start already


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Going to be a long morning and hoping rain takes a chunk out of the play


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 6, 2019)

Pouring down right now in Manchester, so almost certainly going to be a delayed start. Reckon we'll start by 12 though, the rain radar looks alright.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Pouring down right now in Manchester, so almost certainly going to be a delayed start. Reckon we'll start by 12 though, the rain radar looks alright.
		
Click to expand...

Just driven over the m62 to Lancashire, it's horrendous weather. Woohoo ðŸ˜†


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Pouring down right now in Manchester, so almost certainly going to be a delayed start. Reckon we'll start by 12 though, the rain radar looks alright.
		
Click to expand...

Can it rain for the next 3 days... save us some blushes..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2019)

There is a quote on the BBC website about how Steve Smith treats himself to a big bar of Dairy Milk after a century. A wag replied *Steve Smith celebrates every century with a big bar of Dairy Milk? It's a good job it's only a five-match series, he'd be diabetic by Christmas! .*

I remember Amla do something similar to England one series, possible Lara as well. None in these numbers though. Staggering batting. He wont want to go back to Australia.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a quote on the BBC website about how Steve Smith treats himself to a big bar of Dairy Milk after a century. A wag replied *Steve Smith celebrates every century with a big bar of Dairy Milk? It's a good job it's only a five-match series, he'd be diabetic by Christmas! .*

I remember Amla do something similar to England one series, possible Lara as well. None in these numbers though. Staggering batting. He wont want to go back to Australia.

Click to expand...


I remember Graeme Smith getting double tons in the first 2 tests in 2003, that felt a bit like this, albeit he had a bit more help from his other batsmen. Cook in Australia in 2011 pretty immense too (obviously for us not against)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2019)

Once again impressed with Mitchell Johnson and his media work


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2019)

Should this thread be merged with the Brexit thread.... two big disappointments of the year..   Barnier and Smith... can do anything about either. 

Mandatory   in case some one is offended


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Play scheduled until 7.30 possibly but I'd have thought bad light will intervene. Got a feeling we could do with more rain but doesn't look forthcoming. Would be nice for the batsmen to make a statement but got a feeling the conditions will suit the Aussies down to the ground


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Its started!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Overton edged and out


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

Really are no terrors in this pitch at all, little sideways movement for the quicks and the turn for Lyon currently is very slow off the surface and doesnt appear that Starc has dug enough footholes yet. Hazlewood looked the main threat (again)

Down to whether we have the discipline/patience to grind out a couple of days here, lets hope so!


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

hmmm Lyon starting to find a bit more turn and bounce from wider it seems, might be more threat to the RH than LH here for now


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

great session, lets hope for another after tea


----------



## Rooter (Sep 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			great session, lets hope for another after tea
		
Click to expand...

Looks like they have finally learnt its a test match and non an ODI!


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

Malinga just taken 4 wickets in 4 balls against NZ, again!


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Looks like they have finally learnt its a test match and non an ODI!
		
Click to expand...

until we lose another wicket anyway..............


----------



## Piece (Sep 6, 2019)

Burns played well. Canâ€™t see Roy lasting long at this rate...


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

Piece said:



			Burns played well. Canâ€™t see Roy lasting long at this rate...
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Burns has done enough now to be guaranteed a decent run in the side, now the fun challenge of finding him a partner lol

Got a little work to do to ensure he watches the short ball, the Saffers will certainly want to test him there on what should be a bit quicker wickets


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			until we lose another wicket anyway..............
		
Click to expand...

Deja Vu


----------



## Piece (Sep 6, 2019)

Time to hide behind the sofa...?


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2019)

Piece said:



			Time to hide behind the sofa...?
		
Click to expand...

Root gone.. A follow on tonight?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 6, 2019)

Roy is just clueless at test level.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

some things dont change, just so vulnerable once the partnership breaks. going to be tough in the morning especially with the new ball due after 10 overs

Cummins and Hazlewood been superb today


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2019)

stumbled onto this .. Smith visit to a bat factory in India.   Completely understand that it is PR stunt, but it is interesting to see how keen he is.  Curiously peeking over the technicians shoulders to understand what makes a good bat..   Maybe its the engineer in me but i find this very interesting


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

Mudball said:



			stumbled onto this .. Smith visit to a bat factory in India.   Completely understand that it is PR stunt, but it is interesting to see how keen he is.  Curiously peeking over the technicians shoulders to understand what makes a good bat..   Maybe its the engineer in me but i find this very interesting 







Click to expand...


used to love going down the Gray Nicholls factory each spring to pick up a bat or two for the season! They dont press them like they used to though, current ones are twice as thick!!!


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			used to love going down the Gray Nicholls factory each spring to pick up a bat or two for the season! They dont press them like they used to though, current ones are twice as thick!!!
		
Click to expand...

never been to a factory.. but would love to..    On another note, found this one on Captaincy.  Very interesting to see how different the Eng and Aussies look at Captaincy.   The most poignant piece is a short bit by Swann about Root around the 6-6:30 mark.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

Mudball said:



			never been to a factory.. but would love to..    On another note, found this one on Captaincy.  Very interesting to see how different the Eng and Aussies look at Captaincy.   The most poignant piece is a short bit by Swann about Root around the 6-6:30 mark. 







Click to expand...


I was fortunate to get a trip to GN and a free bat as a prize when playing U13 representative cricket I think it was. Shrewd investment from them that 1 free bat, must have bought 10+ more over the years!

Test captaincy woefully undervalued in English cricket currently, Root only has the job currently because there is no one else, not helped at all that most of the test side have barely played a game of county championship cricket for many years


----------



## Tongo (Sep 6, 2019)

Rory Burns showing that if certain players are persisted with they will progress in test cricket. He could have reached this point earlier had the selectors picked him when they should have done (i.e. a year to 18 months ago) rather than conveniently ignoring his consistent run scoring. 

Sibley could be another but we've got to go through the continued trying to give Roy as many chances as he wants to prove he's not up to test cricket rather than picking players that could be up to it. 

England missed the chance to have James Hildreth as a test player; they run the risk of doing the same with players like Sibley and Sam Northeast.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Better day than it could have been after 3 balls. Good grinding by Burns and Root but work to be done in the morning to avoid the follow on


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Better day than it could have been after 3 balls. Good grinding by Burns and Root but work to be done in the morning to avoid the follow on
		
Click to expand...

follow on totally irrelevant, no sense in them enforcing it with a 4 man attack on the 4th day of the 4th test in a 5 test series and a short turn around until the next one, more a case of us being able to take as much time out of the game to shorten how long we have to bat on the last day 

the real glimmer of hope for England has been Lyons form, if he turns that round were in serious trouble


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Rory Burns showing that if certain players are persisted with they will progress in test cricket. He could have reached this point earlier had the selectors picked him when they should have done (i.e. a year to 18 months ago) rather than conveniently ignoring his consistent run scoring. 

Sibley could be another but we've got to go through the continued trying to give Roy as many chances as he wants to prove he's not up to test cricket rather than picking players that could be up to it. 

England missed the chance to have James Hildreth as a test player; they run the risk of doing the same with players like Sibley and Sam Northeast.
		
Click to expand...

Bit early to say that about Sibley, youre not the first to say it about Southeast today! Still stick with the top 7 Id pick for the winter from a few weeks ago including no one from the ODI WC side (whilst assuming Root and Stokes walk back in next summer)


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

For someone gone at the game Moeen Ali timing the utter pants off it again at Hove tonight (plse no jinx)


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 6, 2019)

4 out of the ground so far from Ali after the Aussie keeper dropped a dolly with him on single figures... Would much prefer to be writing that about the Ashes!!


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			4 out of the ground so far from Ali after the Aussie keeper dropped a dolly with him on single figures... Would much prefer to be writing that about the Ashes!!
		
Click to expand...

touche


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

Stunning stunning century this


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 6, 2019)

Outstanding batting. 

That drop was hilarious!


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Outstanding batting. 

That drop was hilarious!
		
Click to expand...


Topley hahahahahaha


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 7, 2019)

From the BBC text updates......

"England will resume today on 200-5, trailing Australia by 297 runs.

In fact, never mind trailing Australia, they're still trailing Steve Smith by 11 runs".


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Test match batting technique lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170289515472314370


----------



## Dando (Sep 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			used to love going down the Gray Nicholls factory each spring to pick up a bat or two for the season! They dont press them like they used to though, current ones are twice as thick!!!
		
Click to expand...

I used to go to the warship â€œfactoryâ€ in Essex to get my bats and was amazed by the number of blanks being sent out to the proâ€™s. Even nasser used a warsop!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			Test match batting technique lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170289515472314370

Click to expand...

Any decent club cricketer would have known exactly what Starc was trying to do. You would not be tempted whatsoever by the drive ball.

Dumb thinking and shit technique as you point out.

Ditto Roy last night.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Any decent club cricketer would have known exactly what Starc was trying to do. You would not be tempted whatsoever by the drive ball.

Dumb thinking and shit technique as you point out.

Ditto Roy last night.
		
Click to expand...


Buttler almost done the same way, no feet and pushing on the up at mid off

And stokes goes  now were in all sorts


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 7, 2019)

Game over now!


----------



## Tongo (Sep 7, 2019)

Bairstow's put in a shift again i see.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 7, 2019)

On another matter Old Trafford is a very ugly cricket ground. What they did to the pavilion a few years back is nothing short of vandalism.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 7, 2019)

I see Malinga the slinga took four in four balls against the kiwis in a t20 yesterday. All out for 88


----------



## Tongo (Sep 7, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Bairstow's put in a shift again i see. 

Click to expand...

According to Andrew Samson on TMS Bairstow has the fifth highest percentage of being bowled in the history of test cricket and the highest in the 21st century. 

There's a surprise.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 7, 2019)

Tongo said:



			According to Andrew Samson on TMS Bairstow has the fifth highest percentage of being bowled in the history of test cricket and the highest in the 21st century.

There's a surprise.
		
Click to expand...

He averages 6.66 to straight balls in the last 2 years. 6.66!! Straight balls, in red ball cricket!! 

I just wish we had someone better with the gloves and a pretty decent bat too waiting in reserve... ðŸ¤”


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Paine and his reviews again lol


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Broads bunny 32-6 now


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2019)

Could we win this...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Could we win this...

Click to expand...

Unlikely but 44-4 now it's getting better


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Theyve got enough already

There again, they had enough last game too


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2019)

can't work out why they kept the review for Head, given out reviewed and still out??


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Smith gone at last.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2019)

He has  been a pain in the bum.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 7, 2019)

At-bloody-last!


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

well batted smith again but does Root actually have a plan here or are we just gonna go through the motions until theyve decided theyve had enough?


----------



## Tongo (Sep 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			well batted smith again but does Root actually have a plan here or are we just gonna go through the motions until theyve decided theyve had enough?
		
Click to expand...

I dont think he has a plan full stop. Like his predecessors in the role, Cook and Strauss, he looks completely devoid of any ideas if plan A doesnt work.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I dont think he has a plan full stop. Like his predecessors in the role, Cook and Strauss, he looks completely devoid of any ideas if plan A doesnt work.
		
Click to expand...

its hard to watch at times it really is, totally devoid of proper captaincy and plans to target opposition players and certain situations, we used to have more of a clue at club cricket level!!!!


----------



## Tongo (Sep 7, 2019)

That's the incredible sulk in the team for the next year.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Tongo said:



			That's the incredible sulk in the team for the next year.
		
Click to expand...

what for a catch that looks far better than it is because his feet dont move towards the ball!


----------



## Tongo (Sep 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			its hard to watch at times it really is, totally devoid of proper captaincy and plans to target opposition players and certain situations, we used to have more of a clue at club cricket level!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think its a particularly English issue when you consider that Cook was useless and Strauss limited tactically. 

There does seem to be a correlation between the increase in statistics / analysis and the lack of tactical nous in England captains.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I think its a particularly English issue when you consider that Cook was useless and Strauss limited tactically. 

There does seem to be a correlation between the increase in statistics / analysis and the lack of tactical nous in England captains.
		
Click to expand...


Seems to have affected Australia currently too! Paine as clueless.

Id love to ask Root what hes achieving standing at slip to Leach in this situ for eg


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Overton injured or Root forgotten about him?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2019)

So, is that enough on the board,?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2019)

On the plus side Smith out for less than a ton. Can we bat a few overs tonight and all day tomorrow? Got my doubts we won't lose a wicket tonight. Root looks clueless


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			So, is that enough on the board,?
		
Click to expand...


way more than enough lol, fun half hour now if the light holds


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			its hard to watch at times it really is, totally devoid of proper captaincy and plans to target opposition players and certain situations, we used to have more of a clue at club cricket level!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I turned over after tea as it was just poor...bereft of ideas and passion.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			Overton injured or Root forgotten about him?
		
Click to expand...

Would you place faith in him?

Yes pick Overton but please make sure you pick the one that bowls with pace. If fit Jamie should be preferred over Craig.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2019)

And that is rubbish.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2019)

Here we go. Goodbye Ashes


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Oops, wow, more rubbish.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 7, 2019)

Well thatâ€™s that then.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Would you place faith in him?

Yes pick Overton but please make sure you pick the one that bowls with pace. If fit Jamie should be preferred over Craig.
		
Click to expand...

If weve picked him, Stokes is injured you dont have much choice do you! 

My views on Ed Smith are pretty well known lol


Oh dear oh dear


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 7, 2019)

These England players do not know where their stumps are.
First one plays when he didn't have to.
Second one didn't protect them.

Jeez

Edit. What part of " stay there" does Denly not understand?


----------



## Tongo (Sep 7, 2019)

Out for under 100 for the fourth time in 2019?


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Out for under 100 for the fourth time in 2019?
		
Click to expand...

hope not, runs lines werent even up on Betfair to get stuck into lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2019)

We need a full scale change. Not sure Root is up to the task especially in matches aren't going his way (easy when you're bossing a game) and definitely sure the selectors and ECB don't have a joined up plan to develop the next test players and make test cricket a priority


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

You have to laugh, we move Roy down to 4 and he still faces a ball before Denly does in this innings!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 7, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			These England players do not know where their stumps are.
First one plays when he didn't have to.
Second one didn't protect them.

Jeez
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you have to give credit to the bowler. 

The one that got Root was a terrific delivery. 

So much for trying to hide Roy a bit further down the order!


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Sometimes you have to give credit to the bowler. 

The one that got Root was a terrific delivery. 

So much for trying to hide Roy a bit further down the order!
		
Click to expand...

Cummins has been superb all series (without much luck), super super bowler


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			Cummins has been superb all series (without much luck), super super bowler
		
Click to expand...

I like him. Not easy to say about any Aussie cricketer! Does a great job and doesn't feel the need to add the extra sledging and faux aggressive crap that Hazlewood does.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I like him. Not easy to say about any Aussie cricketer! Does a great job and doesn't feel the need to add the extra sledging and faux aggressive crap that Hazlewood does.
		
Click to expand...

`
Hazlewood fulfills the perfect stereotype of almost every overseas pro you used to see in our league from Australia many years ago!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 7, 2019)

One of my sons and I attempted to pick a team of the series. 

Obvious ones were Smith, Stokes, Cummins,  Hazlewood and Broad.

Says a lot that we couldn't pick an opener or a keeper, weren't certain about  a spinner and certainly failed to decide upon a captain!


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			One of my sons and I attempted to pick a team of the series. 

Obvious ones were Smith, Stokes, Cummins,  Hazlewood and Broad.

Says a lot that we couldn't pick an opener or a keeper, weren't certain about  a spinner and certainly failed to decide upon a captain!
		
Click to expand...


An inexperienced Burns is averaging 40 so he deserves a spot, Labuschagne done pretty well for Aus coming in in tough situ too. Lyon flattered to deceive after his start, Leach done as well as could be expected for me. 

Theres plenty of very very poor series on show though!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			An inexperienced Burns is averaging 40 so he deserves a spot, Labuschagne done pretty well for Aus coming in in tough situ too. Lyon flattered to deceive after his start, Leach done as well as could be expected for me. 

Theres plenty of very very poor series on show though!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Labuschagne and Burns both made our list after a fuller "selectors meeting"

As for the rest perhaps we needed to take  a leftfield Ed Smith approach. 

Just need to find some square pegs for the round holes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			One of my sons and I attempted to pick a team of the series.

Obvious ones were Smith, Stokes, Cummins,  Hazlewood and Broad.

Says a lot that we couldn't pick an opener or a keeper, weren't certain about  a spinner and certainly failed to decide upon a captain!
		
Click to expand...

Burns 
Warner ( by default )
Labushagne
Smith
??
Stokes
Paine
Cummins
Hazelwood
Broad
Lyon

Guess Wade has done ok at 5


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

87 overs in 7 hours is an utter disgrace supposed to bowl 90 in 6 hours!

and the ICC just dont care, the umpires do nothing to stop the constant time wasting and the paying fan gets sold short time after time


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Burns 
Warner ( by default )
Labushagne
Smith
??
Stokes
Paine
Cummins
Hazelwood
Broad
Lyon

Guess Wade has done ok at 5
		
Click to expand...

Warner and Paine really don't get near it although neither do their English counterparts. 

After Edgbaston Lyon hasn't really done anything. Bit like Archer post Lords although he did bowl much better this afternoon. 

The seven we did pick would probably be  too good for an eleven selected from the rest.ðŸ˜¥

What a sad state of affairs.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Warner and Paine really don't get near it although neither do their English counterparts. 

After Edgbaston Lyon hasn't really done anything. Bit like Archer post Lords although he did bowl much better this afternoon. 

The seven we did pick would probably be  too good for an eleven selected from the rest.ðŸ˜¥

What a sad state of affairs.
		
Click to expand...

 7 against 15 seems about a fair game


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			87 overs in 7 hours is an utter disgrace supposed to bowl 90 in 6 hours!

and the ICC just dont care, the umpires do nothing to stop the constant time wasting and the paying fan gets sold short time after time
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree but then batsmen don't help.

Considering they were looking to set a target it was amazing how many times the Aussie batsmen weren't ready and the bowler had to wait on his mark.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			7 against 15 seems about a fair game 

Click to expand...

Certainly does when you look at the 15!ðŸ˜‰


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Totally agree but then batsmen don't help.

Considering they were looking to set a target it was amazing how many times the Aussie batsmen weren't ready and the bowler had to wait on his mark.
		
Click to expand...


But the umpires have to be stronger surely! Tell em to get on with it! ICC removing captaincy bans really not helping either


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			But the umpires have to be stronger surely! Tell em to get on with it! ICC removing captaincy bans really not helping either
		
Click to expand...

In these days of central contracts,  IPL and Big Bash deals etc; fining captains part of their match fee has proved completely ineffective. 

Umpires, nearly all of whom are ex-pros and can identify what is going on, should be empowered to take immediate action on the day.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Yes, Labuschagne and Burns both made our list after a fuller "selectors meeting"

As for the rest perhaps we needed to take  a leftfield Ed Smith approach.

Just need to find some square pegs for the round holes.
		
Click to expand...

I'd only pick 7 - same as yours. 

1 opener, no keeper, no spinner and no captain ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Its why earlier in the thread when the World Cup or Ashes, we can only win one question was posed I chose the WC this year. Someone picked the Ashes as the 'pinnacle' - yeah right. 2 very mediocre teams, especially outside of Smith, Stokes and the Aussie quicks.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

Weird passage of play, got England on the ropes and the Aussies gone really flat, now bowling Head and Labuschagne!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			Weird passage of play, got England on the ropes and the Aussies gone really flat, now bowling Head and Labuschagne!
		
Click to expand...

They're trying to give the 5th day crowd their money's worth.....


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

sigh , nice jinx


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 8, 2019)

What the hell am I watching.
The last two hitting at the ball when it is clearly missing the stumps. 
Commentators saying things like " leach had got his eye in "
The England team need to face one of those bowling machines, for hours if necessary, learning how to judge if a ball is going to hit the stumps or not.
 And thus when to *leave it.*
Boycott must be on the verge of apoplexy watching this England second innings.
Now Warne is speculating about a run out! 
They shouldn't be thinking of runs at all.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What the hell am I watching.
The last two hitting at the ball when it is clearly missing the stumps. 
Commentators saying things like " leach had got his eye in "
The England team need to face one of those bowling machines, for hours if necessary, learning how to judge if a ball is going to hit the stumps or not.
 And thus when to *leave it.*
Boycott must be on the verge of apoplexy watching this England second innings.
Now Warne is speculating about a run out! 
They shouldn't be thinking of runs at all.
		
Click to expand...


so 1990s sadly, nowadays they practise range hitting, switch hits, ramps etc


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2019)

Well thatâ€™s that then , lots of inward looking from England needed , not to have a look at a number of things 

Selections
Captaincy 
Schedule ( why have an Ashes in the same year as the WC )
Split coaching 

Ultimately Australia deserved to keep the Ashes 

Itâ€™s not as bad as it was in the 90â€™s but that wasnâ€™t a great Australia team and they still managed to beat a poor England


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thatâ€™s that then , lots of inward looking from England needed , not to have a look at a number of things

Selections
Captaincy
Schedule ( why have an Ashes in the same year as the WC )
Split coaching

*Ultimately Australia deserved to keep the Ashes*

Itâ€™s not as bad as it was in the 90â€™s but that wasnâ€™t a great Australia team and they still managed to beat a poor England
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t argue with that. For me Smith is the real difference between the sides.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thatâ€™s that then , lots of inward looking from England needed , not to have a look at a number of things 

Selections
Captaincy 
Schedule ( why have an Ashes in the same year as the WC )
Split coaching 

Ultimately Australia deserved to keep the Ashes 

Itâ€™s not as bad as it was in the 90â€™s but that wasnâ€™t a great Australia team and they still managed to beat a poor England
		
Click to expand...


2 poor sides with a handful of good players across the sides, Smith is as good as anyone out there currently, as is Cummins. Hazlewood, Labuschagne, Stokes and Broad all been good across the series

My views on the set up well known wont repeat yet again. Can still level the series at Oval so expect Curran and Woakes for Roy and Overton only lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 8, 2019)

Ashes lost by our ineptitude with the bat. Smith scored 6 more runs than Roy, Root, Bairstow and Buttler combined, that's not good enough. The last game of the series is a chance to give some new guys a chance. It happened in '09 when Bopara was dropped from #3 in place of Trott, so it's time for us to do the same with a couple of these guys. For me at a minimum I'd like to see Denly moved back down to 4, Sibley come in for Roy at the top of the order and Pope come in for Buttler. We'd then line up:

Burns
Sibley
Root
Denly
Stokes
Pope
Bairstow

Which to me looks a lot stronger. Archer, Broad and Leach should definitely keep their spots and then it's one of Woakes, Overton or Curran for the final spot. I wouldn't be against giving Curran a game personally, nothing to lose, see what he can do against the Aussies. I like the variation he offers + the batting. It's him or Woakes for me, not to say I don't rate Overton, I think he had a good game.


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2019)

I also think Bairstow should be â€˜restedâ€™


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2019)

I would prefer to see 

Burns
Crawley/Sibley
Crawley/Sibley
Root
Pope
Stokes
Buttler
Woakes/Curran
Archer
Leach
Broad


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

Piece said:



			I also think Bairstow should be â€˜restedâ€™
		
Click to expand...

i dont




i think he should be dropped


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would prefer to see 

Burns
Crawley/Sibley
Crawley/Sibley
Root
Pope
Stokes
Buttler
Woakes/Curran
Archer
Leach
Broad
		
Click to expand...


Never happening, series not dead yet so massive changes arent going to happen and with Stokes potentially not going to be bowling much theyre going to need to pick an extra bowler in what really is still a must win game. They will swap Curran for Roy and then just a case of whether Overton gets another go or they pick a different seamer in his slot I expect


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2019)

I hope once we get to the end of the series there are some serious looks at choices from the top down. The ECB are not interested in test cricket of the four day format and are only after the lucre of the bash and run format. The captaincy of Root hasn't been good enough and he seems to let too many games drift. There are too many square pegs on round holes regarding batsmen, and too many of them aren't in form. Broad (and Anderson when fit) are near the end of their career and while Archer has come in and done reasonably considering his inexperience we need to give the next crop a go.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I hope once we get to the end of the series there are some serious looks at choices from the top down. The ECB are not interested in test cricket of the four day format and are only after the lucre of the bash and run format. The captaincy of Root hasn't been good enough and he seems to let too many games drift. There are too many square pegs on round holes regarding batsmen, and too many of them aren't in form. Broad (and Anderson when fit) are near the end of their career and while Archer has come in and done reasonably considering his inexperience we need to give the next crop a go.
		
Click to expand...


who would you like to see get a go? would you stick with the selectors? who do you replace Bayliss with? how do you juggle 3 tours this winter?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			Never happening, series not dead yet so massive changes arent going to happen and with Stokes potentially not going to be bowling much theyre going to need to pick an extra bowler in what really is still a must win game. They will swap Curran for Roy and then just a case of whether Overton gets another go or they pick a different seamer in his slot I expect
		
Click to expand...

Agreed itâ€™s never going to happen - expect Woakes will come back for Overton and then depends on whatâ€™s happening with Stokes

Will be nice to see a good old green home surface being prepared


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			who would you like to see get a go? would you stick with the selectors? who do you replace Bayliss with? how do you juggle 3 tours this winter?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure at this stage, but wonder if Root will make the decision at the end of the Ashes anyway? Putting it out there does James Taylor with only 7 tests to his name really have the understanding of test cricket especially as the game has moved on?


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Agreed itâ€™s never going to happen - expect Woakes will come back for Overton and then depends on whatâ€™s happening with Stokes

Will be nice to see a good old green home surface being prepared
		
Click to expand...

haha we wouldnt get 50 on one!!!!!


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure at this stage, but wonder if Root will make the decision at the end of the Ashes anyway? Putting it out there does James Taylor with only 7 tests to his name really have the understanding of test cricket especially as the game has moved on?
		
Click to expand...



Taylor hardly has a say anyway, completely irrelevant in the bigger scheme, would just about sum the ECB up if he was the fall guy lol At a guess he probably understands it more than Ed Smith does!


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 8, 2019)

Disappointing, but not the time for major change with the chance to level up at 2-2. Take stock after next week. Curran will come in somewhere I am sure. 

We've then got the chance to fully assess, plus take away the likes of Sibley, Northeast and Pope away for a full winter so coaches have a proper look at them on a daily basis. Not sure there's much more in the cupboard worryingly. Possibly a look at Hain who has had a decent year too. 

Ali should come back in for the winter and challenge for a place as a batting all rounder. 

Obviously Foakes for Bairstow - I'd seriously be giving him, Buttler and Roy the full winter off. 

Bowling wise I think we're probably OK with what we've already seen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			Taylor hardly has a say anyway, completely irrelevant in the bigger scheme, would just about sum the ECB up if he was the fall guy lol At a guess he probably understands it more than Ed Smith does!
		
Click to expand...

What has Smith brought to the role? What would you change from the top down if anything? How can we change things to climb the test rankings and become a stronger side home and away


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What has Smith brought to the role? What would you change from the top down if anything? How can we change things to climb the test rankings and become a stronger side home and away
		
Click to expand...


How long you got lol? Id start by getting rid of the ECB 

In the real world Id completely restructure the domestic calendar, Id cancel the vanity project undred, Id ensure that there was championship cricket in the heart of the summer, T20s on a weekday night.

Id ensure players were properly compensated for playing Test cricket that they didnt need to chase T20 contracts, and that if they did they would forfeit a chunk of their test contract to do so (the contract would need top be written that by accepting to play for England they have control over your workload and calendar for a period of time afterwards)

Id make it 2 formats maximum per player, ie Test and ODI or T20 and ODI only

Id reduce our winter program so that it gave the players a proper rest period

Id ensure that a small proportion of each format was on FTA TV without taking the crown jewels from the likes of SKY who have funded cricket for many years

Id make sure that English coaches were prioritised rather than giving jobs to overseas names who are no better but leaching off out county structures success 


Then Id have a proper think and make some proper changes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			How long you got lol? Id start by getting rid of the ECB 

In the real world Id completely restructure the domestic calendar, Id cancel the vanity project undred, Id ensure that there was championship cricket in the heart of the summer, T20s on a weekday night.

Id ensure players were properly compensated for playing Test cricket that they didnt need to chase T20 contracts, and that if they did they would forfeit a chunk of their test contract to do so (the contract would need top be written that by accepting to play for England they have control over your workload and calendar for a period of time afterwards)

Id make it 2 formats maximum per player, ie Test and ODI or T20 and ODI only

Id reduce our winter program so that it gave the players a proper rest period

Id ensure that a small proportion of each format was on FTA TV without taking the crown jewels from the likes of SKY who have funded cricket for many years

Id make sure that English coaches were prioritised rather than giving jobs to overseas names who are no better but leaching off out county structures success 


Then Id have a proper think and make some proper changes 

Click to expand...

Gets my vote. However a bit like PL wages and player power, I think the chances of stopping them chasing the T20 worldwide cash has gone. Everything has to change from the top down and I really can't see how that can be achieved or how we can lose the ECB


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Gets my vote. However a bit like PL wages and player power, I think the chances of stopping them chasing the T20 worldwide cash has gone. Everything has to change from the top down and I really can't see how that can be achieved or how we can lose the ECB
		
Click to expand...


Nah its simple, if they sign an England contract to represent England then they sign a waiver to playing elsewhere without ECB say so for a period of time after their last England appearance. They arent getting the big T20 contracts without proving themselves on the international stage first, its really simple if you structure their England contracts correctly and reward them fairly for what they do rather than trying to make too much money as the ECB!

Comparison to the PL, you dont see Aguerro popping off to play in the US major league for mega money in the off season!


----------



## Tongo (Sep 9, 2019)

As expected the Headingley result was merely a delay in the almost inevitable. For the first couple of tests I was of the opinion that Smith was the difference between two fairly even sides but you could easily conclude that Australia have the four best players of the two teams in Smith, Labuschagne, Hazlewood and Cummins. The Aussie bowling is remorseless in asking questions. Broad and Archer look dangerous with the new ball but don't seem to have the same threat after that. 

If the selectors have any thought toward the future they should drop Roy, Bairstow and Buttler for the final test. Roy just cant cut it at test level, whilst Bairstow hasn't done it with the bat at test level for a long time. (save for his strop hundred in Sri Lanka) Its also debateable whether Buttler has the game for test cricket. The hiding of him at 7 is an absolute joke. But Roy and Buttler are Ed Smith vanity projects so will likely stay for no other reason that Smith saving face whilst Bairstow seems to get more chances cos he's Root's mate. I think Denly should be persisted with. He probably isn't a test match player but, like Collingwood in years past, is getting the very most out of his ability and has shown some fight in the last two tests. 

Root himself should step down as skipper but, like Cook before him, seems to be being stubborn and is banging on about being the best man for the job. He is tactically limited and the captaincy is clearly hampering his batting. I would get Broad or a fit Anderson to skipper in the short-term. England need to look at this test squad as a 2 year project now. Burns has shown that if the right player is given time he can prosper in the test team. The problem is that Smith rarely picks the right players.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 9, 2019)

The difference was the batting. What was the strengths of Smith and Labushagne(sic).
It was the ability to leave the ball. Doing that well, we couldn't get them out.
Which meant when they were attacking, they got runs. Yes, it took time, but they got runs.
And when they were defending, wickets were not lost  and time was won.
Until our batsmen can do that then we will never progress in attack, nor have the ability to salvage a draw.
A draw was the only thing we could get from our second innings in this last test. So there was only one thing to do. From the openers , and down through the team.Everyone had to play to stay there. There was no evidence that that was the objective. 
As well as skill, there seems an absence of strategic intelligence.


----------



## Junior (Sep 9, 2019)

Best team won.  Smith, Hazlewood and Cummins were a cut above.  

Fine margins, and i'm picking holes here, but twice, once in this test, and once in the first test, the ozzies got the ball changed and it accounted for wickets.  They say the "back up balls" are 2018 Dukes and swing more.   No wonder England were constantly trying to change it.  

Watching the test , one of the main issues in the field was that we are quite ill disciplined with the ball.  Broad and Archer were good, but the rest offered easy runs and they couldn't build up pressure.  Michael Holding had it spot on.  Bowl 5th , 6th stump to Smith and pack the off side.  England just tried to do too much, leg gully's, shot bowling, round the wicket etc etc.   

Batting wise , well, Burns and Root played well on Friday and showed what could be done.  Denly showed Glimpses.  Bairstowe has gone from one of the best in the world in recent years, to not really pushing on.  Whats Buttler's roll in the team ?  Is Roy good enough ?   For me, Pope needs a run in the side now, i'd stick with Baristowe (forms temporary?) but Buttler and Roy shold be replaced with specialist 5 days batsmen.


----------



## Piece (Sep 9, 2019)

Tongo said:



			As expected the Headingley result was merely a delay in the almost inevitable. For the first couple of tests I was of the opinion that Smith was the difference between two fairly even sides but you could easily conclude that Australia have the four best players of the two teams in Smith, Labuschagne, Hazlewood and Cummins. The Aussie bowling is remorseless in asking questions. Broad and Archer look dangerous with the new ball but don't seem to have the same threat after that.

If the selectors have any thought toward the future they should drop Roy, Bairstow and Buttler for the final test. Roy just cant cut it at test level, whilst Bairstow hasn't done it with the bat at test level for a long time. (save for his strop hundred in Sri Lanka) Its also debateable whether Buttler has the game for test cricket. The hiding of him at 7 is an absolute joke. But Roy and Buttler are Ed Smith vanity projects so will likely stay for no other reason that Smith saving face whilst Bairstow seems to get more chances cos he's Root's mate. I think Denly should be persisted with. He probably isn't a test match player but, like Collingwood in years past, is getting the very most out of his ability and has shown some fight in the last two tests.

Root himself should step down as skipper but, like Cook before him, seems to be being stubborn and is banging on about being the best man for the job. He is tactically limited and the captaincy is clearly hampering his batting. I would get Broad or a fit Anderson to skipper in the short-term. England need to look at this test squad as a 2 year project now. Burns has shown that if the right player is given time he can prosper in the test team. The problem is that Smith rarely picks the right players.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this. The frustrating aspect is the obvious things that most of us pointed out before The Ashes started have come true. Roy was not and never was a Test opener and I feel sorry for him. The experts all in unison that he can transition. Don't what they were watching! So easy to work out how to get him out. Bairstow the same - a walking wicket for those bowlers who pitch it up and get movement. Buttler is the better of the three but still has the technique of ODI. Root's foot movement has all but disappeared. Too much ODI stuff. Common theme in that we've focussed on the short form, become very successful to the detriment of the longer game. Never more apparent right now.

Root's captaincy. I think it's clear he's not great and worryingly, I don't think he has the backing of all his players either. Watching the excellent KP series shows me the path we should have taken not the path we have taken, both on and off the field.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 9, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			The difference was the batting. What was the strengths of Smith and Labushagne(sic).
It was the ability to leave the ball. Doing that well, we couldn't get them out.
Which meant when they were attacking, they got runs. Yes, it took time, but they got runs.
And when they were defending, wickets were not lost  and time was won.
Until our batsmen can do that then we will never progress in attack, nor have the ability to salvage a draw.
A draw was the only thing we could get from our second innings in this last test. So there was only one thing to do. From the openers , and down through the team.Everyone had to play to stay there. There was no evidence that that was the objective.
As well as skill, there seems an absence of strategic intelligence.
		
Click to expand...

Cummins and Hazlewood are a cut above England's bowlers as well. Constantly asking questions even with the old ball in a mannee that England's bowlers didn't.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 9, 2019)

Typical, it's lashing it down in Manchester today ðŸ¤­


----------



## Tongo (Sep 9, 2019)

Junior said:



			Best team won.  Smith, Hazlewood and Cummins were a cut above. 

Fine margins, and i'm picking holes here, but twice, once in this test, and once in the first test, the ozzies got the ball changed and it accounted for wickets.  They say the "back up balls" are 2018 Dukes and swing more.   No wonder England were constantly trying to change it. 

Watching the test , one of the main issues in the field was that we are quite ill disciplined with the ball.  Broad and Archer were good, but the rest offered easy runs and they couldn't build up pressure.  Michael Holding had it spot on.  Bowl 5th , 6th stump to Smith and pack the off side.  England just tried to do too much, leg gully's, shot bowling, round the wicket etc etc.  

Batting wise , well, Burns and Root played well on Friday and showed what could be done.  Denly showed Glimpses.  Bairstowe has gone from one of the best in the world in recent years, to not really pushing on.  Whats Buttler's roll in the team ?  Is Roy good enough ?   For me, Pope needs a run in the side now, i'd stick with Baristowe (forms temporary?) but Buttler and Roy shold be replaced with specialist 5 days batsmen.
		
Click to expand...

Bairstow's form with the bat in tests has been poor for a good couple of years now. His form in ODI's is masking his lack of runs in tests. And his keeping is suspect at test level.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 9, 2019)

Same squad for the fifth test


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Same squad for the fifth test 

Click to expand...

Einstein's definition of insanity spring to mind. Why keep doing the same thing over and over? The Ashes have gone so does it matter we draw the series 2-2 or lose 3-1 giving some new faces a go


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Same squad for the fifth test 

Click to expand...

not in the slightest bit surprised


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2019)

some finish to see Afghanistan beat Bangladesh in a test match!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Typical, it's lashing it down in Manchester today ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

It's a nice thought but it would just be papering over the cracks. We have been second best in this series. Yes Smith has been huge but I think the Aussie bowlers have edged ours and too many of our batsmen have failed. We have no excuses, sad to say


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Same squad for the fifth test 

Click to expand...

Absolutely mental. It's like they want to lose. Blind faith in the idiots that have got us into this mess.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Absolutely mental. It's like they want to lose. Blind faith in the idiots that have got us into this mess.
		
Click to expand...

It's like Blackadder IV. We've done the same thing the last fifteen times so the opposition will not expect us to do it again ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2019)

Roy and Overton dropped for Curran and Woakes https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/49659554


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Roy and Overton dropped for Curran and Woakes https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/49659554

Click to expand...


no one saw that coming lol (post 2618), in fairness to Ed Smith hes certainly predictable


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171779751364763654
ðŸ˜²


In CC News - good day for Somerset , hopefully get the win tomorrow with Essex likely to draw against Warks puts it hopefully back in our own hands


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171779751364763654
ðŸ˜²


In CC News - good day for Somerset , hopefully get the win tomorrow with Essex likely to draw against Warks puts it hopefully back in our own hands
		
Click to expand...

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2019)

Had no internet and been off sick today so dug out the 2009 Ashes DVD and man alive I miss Paul Collingwood. Played a vital rebuilding knock in the first innings at Cardiff in partnership with KP and now watching him battle and grind us to a draw in the 2nd innings. The sort of Test cricketer we sorely miss, the sort of man who will stand-up in a crisis and make ugly runs but stick around and make things miserable for the opposition. Batted 4 hours in the 2nd innings before reaching 50, what a hero.

Crazy watching the difference in umpiring without DRS as well, a number of LB shouts that would never be given not out now, even Joel Wilson would have given them out, umpires were so much more cautious with LBW decisions back then.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2019)

Have the selectors been watching a different series to everyone else this summer. Instead of addressing the problems they're simply rearranging the deckchairs on the Titanic. Our batting line up has failed in almost every game so instead of strengthening it they're going to move Stokes up to 4, Bairstow up to 5 and Buttler up to 6. We're either going to get 700-5 declared after 60 overs or be all out for less than 100 (again).


----------



## Piece (Sep 12, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Have the selectors been watching a different series to everyone else this summer. Instead of addressing the problems they're simply rearranging the deckchairs on the Titanic. Our batting line up has failed in almost every game so instead of strengthening it they're going to move Stokes up to 4, Bairstow up to 5 and Buttler up to 6. We're either going to get 700-5 declared after 60 overs or be all out for less than 100 (again).
		
Click to expand...

Yup. You want a batting line-up that the oppo thinks they're gonna be difficult to shift. I look at our line-up and think we can get them out fairly easily. I wouldn't be surprised if England win this last Test match, purely because subconsciously the Aussies have already got the main prize on a A380 back Down Under.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Had no internet and been off sick today so dug out the 2009 Ashes DVD and man alive I miss Paul Collingwood. Played a vital rebuilding knock in the first innings at Cardiff in partnership with KP and now watching him battle and grind us to a draw in the 2nd innings. The sort of Test cricketer we sorely miss, the sort of man who will stand-up in a crisis and make ugly runs but stick around and make things miserable for the opposition. Batted 4 hours in the 2nd innings before reaching 50, what a hero.

Crazy watching the difference in umpiring without DRS as well, a number of LB shouts that would never be given not out now, even Joel Wilson would have given them out, umpires were so much more cautious with LBW decisions back then.
		
Click to expand...

There is an element of rose tinted specs about Collingwood. A good chunk of his England career was spent on the edge of being dropped at which point he would throw in a 'gritty' innings that would save him. There is no questions that he did play some very vital innings, I also think he squeezed everything out of the talent that he had and that has to be admired. He can look back with a lot of pride on his career.

I am chuckling about your LBW comment as well. Playing cricket many years ago if you were on your front foot you would never be given out. Take a stance out of your crease, let the umpire know, and you would never be out LBW. I see so many decisions given or referred and I am shouting not out based on my early years. I am old school and I am not entirely convinced about DRS, I still think many decisions given would likely go over the top. I know I am likely to be wrong but it is inbuilt


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is an element of rose tinted specs about Collingwood. A good chunk of his England career was spent on the edge of being dropped at which point he would throw in a 'gritty' innings that would save him. There is no questions that he did play some very vital innings, I also think he squeezed everything out of the talent that he had and that has to be admired. He can look back with a lot of pride on his career.
		
Click to expand...

I think people were a bit harsh on him at the time personally, because of how ugly his technique looked, he always looked out of knick. His record is excellent though, from breaking into the team on more of a permanent basis in '06 to the end of '09 he made almost 3,500 runs at 45 with 9 hundreds. 2010 his form left him and he was rightly dropped in 2011, but that 4 year period between the start 2006 and end of 2009 he was superb, played so many vital innings for England.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 12, 2019)

Just been reading about Bradman and stumbled across this scorecard from 1930

https://www.espncricinfo.com/series...-wales-vs-queensland-sheffield-shield-1929-30

Aged 21 smacking 452* in 415 minutes, absolutely insane. Didn't play his first match on a grass wicket until 1926, and was making a FC quadruple century 4 years later. It's fascinating reading about him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 12, 2019)

England collapsing first. Roy and Overton dropped in favour of Curran and Woakes. This means Stokes moves up to 4, Bairstow up to 5, Curran comes in at 7 with Woakes at 8. What an absolutely shocking batting line-up. Why on earth didn't they pick another batsman?

Australia have picked an extra bowler in Mitch Marsh, dropping Head. Starc also makes way for Siddle. Bizarre team selections from both sides.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			England collapsing first. Roy and Overton dropped in favour of Curran and Woakes. This means Stokes moves up to 4, Bairstow up to 5, Curran comes in at 7 with Woakes at 8. What an absolutely shocking batting line-up. Why on earth didn't they pick another batsman?

Australia have picked an extra bowler in Mitch Marsh, dropping Head. Starc also makes way for Siddle. Bizarre team selections from both sides.
		
Click to expand...


we didnt pick another batsman for at least 3 reasons lol; firstly stokes is unlikely to bowl so they needed an extra bowler, secondly they didnt have one in the squad apart from roy, thirdly they have no idea who to pick from outside the squad

very strange decision from Aus to bowl first and if theyre bringing in Marsh am surprised they didnt stick with Starc tbh


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			we didnt pick another batsman for at least 3 reasons lol; firstly stokes is unlikely to bowl so they needed an extra bowler, secondly they didnt have one in the squad apart from roy, thirdly they have no idea who to pick from outside the squad

*very strange decision from Aus to bowl first* and if theyre bringing in Marsh am surprised they didnt stick with Starc tbh
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they've looked at our batting line up and decided that they'll probably be batting before lunch anyway.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Maybe they've looked at our batting line up and decided that they'll probably be batting before lunch anyway.
		
Click to expand...

there is that but its a pretty big risk on them thinking this is going to be a sporting deck early as we need a result (albeit does seem a little more grass than usual at the Oval). Also giving up the advantage of bowling last on what will be  a dry one by the end!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			there is that but its a pretty big risk on them thinking this is going to be a sporting deck early as we need a result (albeit does seem a little more grass than usual at the Oval). Also giving up the advantage of bowling last on what will be  a dry one by the end!
		
Click to expand...

It's probably not going to dry out too much in the 3 days that it'll take for Australia to knock us over, score 400+ and then knock us over again.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			It's probably not going to dry out too much in the 3 days that it'll take for Australia to knock us over, score 400+ and then knock us over again.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, betting mkts actually hav England as favs post toss!!!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			Maybe, betting mkts actually hav England as favs post toss!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Give it an hour.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I think people were a bit harsh on him at the time personally, because of how ugly his technique looked, he always looked out of knick. His record is excellent though, from breaking into the team on more of a permanent basis in '06 to the end of '09 he made almost 3,500 runs at 45 with 9 hundreds. 2010 his form left him and he was rightly dropped in 2011, but that 4 year period between the start 2006 and end of 2009 he was superb, played so many vital innings for England.
		
Click to expand...

The obsession with technique in English cricket is insufferable. Was there much difference between Collingwood and Bell? Or was it the obsession with Bell's orthodox technique? Would Steve Smith have progressed in English cricket with his quirky methods? Probably not.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 12, 2019)

At last, the commentators are saying the right things. After all that has happened re our batting Denly is playing at iffy balls. Atherton says, "his eyes light up . He can't help himself "( playing at the ball)
This is a professional cricketer. Has he learned nothing about leaving the ball. 
When will it sink in.?


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			At last, the commentators are saying the right things. After all that has happened re our batting Denly is playing at iffy balls. Atherton says, "his eyes light up . He can't help himself "( playing at the ball)
This is a professional cricketer. Has he learned nothing about leaving the ball. 
When will it sink in.?
		
Click to expand...


the problem is nearly all his batting practise for the last 5 years will have been white ball cricket and throwing his hands at the ball, that is now what comes naturally. how quickly do you expect him to be able to change what he has trained as a natural reaction since we decided we need him as a red ball cricketer and then as an opener. blame should be on Ed Smith not on Joe Denly


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2019)

Tongo said:



			The obsession with technique in English cricket is insufferable. Was there much difference between Collingwood and Bell? Or was it the obsession with Bell's orthodox technique? Would Steve Smith have progressed in English cricket with his quirky methods? Probably not.
		
Click to expand...

If you score enough runs then that trumps everything else. I agree that we like an aesthetically pleasing batsman, same with bowlers, but ultimately if you get runs and wickets then you are in and you stay. I would agree that if you have a wobble then you will be ousted quicker, the odd technique gets highlighted more as being a problem.


----------



## Junior (Sep 12, 2019)

I wonder if they didn't call up another batsmen because its the last round of the county champs and they didn't want to leave a team short in a potential big game ?  

Either way, I think the amount of white ball cricket being played and the sporadic nature of first class cricket this season has contributed to England's downfall.  You can 'prepare' all you want, but you cant beat time in the middle in first class cricket to get some form.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Junior said:



			I wonder if they didn't call up another batsmen because its the last round of the county champs and they didn't want to leave a team short in a potential big game ?  

Either way, I think the amount of white ball cricket being played and the sporadic nature of first class cricket this season has contributed to England's downfall.  You can 'prepare' all you want, but you cant beat time in the middle in first class cricket to get some form.
		
Click to expand...

couldve done Essex a favour and called Sibley up lol. btw its not the last round, still 2 more to go


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2019)

Denly gone but in fairness it looked to be coming. Good ball and fuller but did he need to play?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Denly gone but in fairness it looked to be coming. Good ball and fuller but did he need to play?
		
Click to expand...

Of course he bloody didn't. Was miles outside off and he threw his hands at it. He's no improvement on Jason Roy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Of course he bloody didn't. Was miles outside off and he threw his hands at it. He's no improvement on Jason Roy.
		
Click to expand...

Who is next up on the opener rank? Burns has done enough to go on tour, who will go with him? Denly looks too loose to be his partner but I don't know the county game well enough to know who should get the next opportunity.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Who is next up on the opener rank? Burns has done enough to go on tour, who will go with him? Denly looks too loose to be his partner but I don't know the county game well enough to know who should get the next opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

I would guess Sibley and Crawley are the next two in line - Sibley prob the better red ball player , the outside could be Mitchell for a couple of years ( in the same way Australia brought in Rodgers )



Dan2501 said:



			Of course he bloody didn't. Was miles outside off and he threw his hands at it. He's no improvement on Jason Roy.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s because they have been playing white ball cricket and itâ€™s in the nature right now to go at those balls with hard hands - as Fundy has said many times , this is what happens when players spend months playing white ball and them come back to the red ball. Itâ€™s no surprise that Burns is doing well because he has spent the summer playing red ball ( same with players like Lambsuenge (spelling ðŸ˜‚) )


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Of course he bloody didn't. Was miles outside off and he threw his hands at it. He's no improvement on Jason Roy.
		
Click to expand...

Which begs the question why didn't he leave it? The Aussies seem far more disciplined and Denly and Roy aren't capable of being patient enough and their one day inclinations kick in. You'd never have seen Strauss, Gooch or Stewart flail so often at those sort of balls. Until we divide the test squad into one that only plays longer formats (so they can play county championships if ECB release them) then white ball cricket tendencies will infect the test game to the detriment of our performances


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would guess Sibley and Crawley are the next two in line - Sibley prob the better red ball player
		
Click to expand...

Sibley it is then. We need to concentrate on bringing through some proper red ball cricketers now. (yes I know that is grumpy, old school response but when it comes to cricket that is what I am )


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Which begs the question why didn't he leave it? The Aussies seem far more disciplined and Denly and Roy aren't capable of being patient enough and their one day inclinations kick in. You'd never have seen Strauss, Gooch or Stewart flail so often at those sort of balls. Until we divide the test squad into one that only plays longer formats (so they can play county championships if ECB release them) then white ball cricket tendencies will infect the test game to the detriment of our performances
		
Click to expand...


He didnt leave it because hes a white ball cricketer and his instinct is to push at every ball and try and score off it. Take out Smith (and Labuschagne who they didnt even select) are the Aussies really any more disciplined or better? Did Strauss, Gooch or Stewart play T20 and practise range hitting day in day out


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would guess Sibley and Crawley are the next two in line - Sibley prob the better red ball player , the outside could be Mitchell for a couple of years ( in the same way Australia brought in Rodgers )


Itâ€™s because they have been playing white ball cricket and itâ€™s in the nature right now to go at those balls with hard hands - as Fundy has said many times , this is what happens when players spend months playing white ball and them come back to the red ball. Itâ€™s no surprise that Burns is doing well because he has spent the summer playing red ball ( same with players like Lambsuenge (spelling ðŸ˜‚) )
		
Click to expand...


wouldnt object to Ballance playing his way in with a double ton today/tomorrow either Phil haha


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			wouldnt object to Ballance playing his way in with a double ton today/tomorrow either Phil haha 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ booooo just our luck for him to do it as well , watching the stream , ball moving all over the place


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			wouldnt object to Ballance playing his way in with a double ton today/tomorrow either Phil haha 

Click to expand...

didnt take long for that jinx sigh


----------



## Junior (Sep 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			couldve done Essex a favour and called Sibley up lol. btw its not the last round, still 2 more to go
		
Click to expand...

LOL - 2 more, i thought it was done after this.  Long season !


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Junior said:



			LOL - 2 more, i thought it was done after this.  Long season !
		
Click to expand...

thats what happens when you stop playing county champs for 6 weeks in the middle of summer lol!!!! Potential Div 1 decider at Taunton starts on the 23rd September with the season having started on the 5th April!!!! and people wonder why our test team struggle against the red ball lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sibley it is then. We need to concentrate on bringing through some proper red ball cricketers now. (yes I know that is grumpy, old school response but when it comes to cricket that is what I am )
		
Click to expand...

But that requires a level of joined up thinking by the ECB. I think we'll get square pegs and round holes as usual


----------



## User62651 (Sep 12, 2019)

Is this test match a dead rubber or do people think winning it so drawing the series matters? Are the Aussies going to give 100% in this one given the Ashes are retained by them no matter the result in this test.

Would you go and watch live thinking you were getting full value?


----------



## GB72 (Sep 12, 2019)

The schedule cannot have helped much. Great idea to have a full ashes series weeks after the world cup with tired players, very little in the way of red ball warm up matches and a team that has hardly played any red ball cricket in home conditions this year. With their involvement in county cricket, I suspect that some of the Aussies have played more red ball cricket in England than our lot. Hardly a shock that some are finding it difficult to transition out of white ball mode  I know, money etc, but common sense would have suggested a shorter 3 test series against a lower ranked nation to end the summer and build up to an ashes series next year.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

GB72 said:



			The schedule cannot have helped much. Great idea to have a full ashes series weeks after the world cup with tired players, very little in the way of red ball warm up matches and a team that has hardly played any red ball cricket in home conditions this year. With their involvement in county cricket, I suspect that some of the Aussies have played more red ball cricket in England than our lot. Hardly a shock that some are finding it difficult to transition out of white ball mode  I know, money etc, but common sense would have suggested a shorter 3 test series against a lower ranked nation to end the summer and build up to an ashes series next year.
		
Click to expand...


the crazy thing is they moved a series a few years back to ensure that they avoided this exact scenario lol


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Is this test match a dead rubber or do people think winning it so drawing the series matters? Are the Aussies going to give 100% in this one given the Ashes are retained by them no matter the result in this test.

Would you go and watch live thinking you were getting full value?
		
Click to expand...


yeah its not a dead rubber, only because of Ashes retention anyones thinking 2-1 with 1 to go isnt, add in the new test championship and definitely plenty to play for

as for watching live, refuse to line the ECBs pockets these days, prefer to watch county and local cricket


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Root onto innings number 4


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2019)

GB72 said:



			The schedule cannot have helped much. Great idea to have a full ashes series weeks after the world cup with tired players, very little in the way of red ball warm up matches and a team that has hardly played any red ball cricket in home conditions this year. With their involvement in county cricket, I suspect that some of the Aussies have played more red ball cricket in England than our lot. Hardly a shock that some are finding it difficult to transition out of white ball mode  I know, money etc, but common sense would have suggested a shorter 3 test series against a lower ranked nation to end the summer and build up to an ashes series next year.
		
Click to expand...

The Aussies have the same schedule but are playing on the other side of the world in our conditions. If they have more players playing red ball than white ball cricket than us then well played them. Any fault is our own.

I totally agree with your last point.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			the crazy thing is they moved a series a few years back to ensure that they avoided this exact scenario lol
		
Click to expand...

Still at least the ECB filled its coffers again with another Ashes series.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Still at least the ECB filled its coffers again with another Ashes series.
		
Click to expand...

and theres the truth......


----------



## GB72 (Sep 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			and theres the truth......
		
Click to expand...

Honestly do not know as I am no historian but are Ashes series a more regular occurrence these days. Could have sworn when I was younger they were more of a rarity and something a bit special (akin to a lions tour) but they seem to be every 5 minutes at the moment.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Honestly do not know as I am no historian but are Ashes series a more regular occurrence these days. Could have sworn when I was younger they were more of a rarity and something a bit special (akin to a lions tour) but they seem to be every 5 minutes at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

traditionally always every other year (so every 4 years at home), they added the extra series in England in 2015 (having played at home in 2013) hence why it probably feels more regular of late


----------



## Piece (Sep 12, 2019)

Into the tail now!


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			Into the tail now!
		
Click to expand...

looking pretty flat mind, tail should be ok on this!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't know what the stats are relating to this but we look increasingly likely to not go past 400 in any innings in a 5 test domestic series, weather has not interferred in any significant way. I don't know when the last time that happened but it is not good. Feasible on an overseas tour, poor for a domestic series.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know what the stats are relating to this but we look increasingly likely to not go past 400 in any innings in a 5 test domestic series, weather has not interferred in any significant way. I don't know when the last time that happened but it is not good. Feasible on an overseas tour, poor for a domestic series.
		
Click to expand...

dont actually play that many 5 test series these days, took us till the 2nd inns of the last test vs India last year (so still time here lol) and didnt get there in a 2 test series v Pakistan earlier in the year


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

200/6 on a road with 3 drops and a wicket overturned for a no ball, if we hadnt seen it all before it would be hard to believe


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			dont actually play that many 5 test series these days, took us till the 2nd inns of the last test vs India last year (so still time here lol) and didnt get there in a 2 test series v Pakistan earlier in the year
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised at that. I thought we had done better in the series v India. Pakistan was too early in the summer, wickets not conducive then. 400 to me is a benchmark figure for a good test team.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 12, 2019)

I see the Incredible Sulk put in a shift again today.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm surprised at that. I thought we had done better in the series v India. Pakistan was too early in the summer, wickets not conducive then. 400 to me is a benchmark figure for a good test team.
		
Click to expand...

Times are a changing thats for sure, days of sides posting 550 first up seem a long time ago! Sides just dont try to bat time as they used to

On the plus side T20 Buttler seems to have turned up


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I see the Incredible Sulk put in a shift again today. 

Click to expand...

a Tim Painesque review to finish too


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Australia 15 overs short at the scheduled close of play! Still not seen any mention of a fine this whole series!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2019)

Very odd from Australia. They have stopped trying to get Butler out, focusing entirely on Leach. He isn't Smith, hasn't had a great series.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2019)

Paying fans short changed by 8 overs again, nothing short of a disgrace


----------



## Tongo (Sep 12, 2019)

Watching the highlights at the mo and Curran's dismissal was absolutely brainless and typical of the current England team. Wafting at a wide one that he should have left after getting carried away after hitting a couple of boundaries. Even more so with Buttler at the other end. 

Nevertheless there was a great eulogy for Trevor Bayliss during the lunch break from TMS who didnt feel the need to ask any difficult questions of Bayliss' record with the test team which is mediocre at best.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 12, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Watching the highlights at the mo and Curran's dismissal was absolutely brainless and typical of the current England team. Wafting at a wide one that he should have left after getting carried away after hitting a couple of boundaries. Even more so with Buttler at the other end.

Nevertheless there was a great eulogy for Trevor Bayliss during the lunch break from TMS who didnt feel the need to ask any difficult questions of Bayliss' record with the test team which is mediocre at best.
		
Click to expand...

Yep listened to it myself and it was a real love-in


----------



## Piece (Sep 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			a Tim Painesque review to finish too
		
Click to expand...

Love that review. Smashing the stumps in half!


----------



## Mudball (Sep 13, 2019)

This came up in my FB feed.. had not seen it before. The story of how Sachin overcame his demons to get back into test form.. one of the greatest player - as they say form is temporary while class is permanent 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=775925752743905


----------



## IanM (Sep 13, 2019)

Deja vu.

Smith v the rest.   Awesome performance(s) ...............the swine!


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2019)

Curran been a breath of fresh air, Root been as turgid as ever

No real shocks anywhere


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			Curran been a breath of fresh air, Root been as turgid as ever

No real shocks anywhere
		
Click to expand...

Archer over bowled as usual......


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2019)

pretty sure Smith just missed a straight one!


----------



## IanM (Sep 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			pretty sure Smith just missed a straight one!
		
Click to expand...

He did.  He's rubbish!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 13, 2019)

IanM said:



			He did.  He's rubbish! 

Click to expand...

Totally agree. He's *only* averaging 125 now in this series. 

Saw earlier that he's scored more than 1/3 of Australia's total runs in the series even though he missed the third test.


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2019)

get Smith out and now Root and England are losing the plot against the tail sigh


----------



## Mudball (Sep 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			Curran been a breath of fresh air, Root been as turgid as ever

No real shocks anywhere
		
Click to expand...

I am a big Curran fan.. would rate him above Woakes .. handy with the bat + left arm swing = whatâ€™s not to like.  Saw him in the IPL, bowled his heart and looks like he is constantly learning


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 13, 2019)

I must say from what I saw that Curran is a bowler who must stay in the Test side.
Smith seemed less comfortable facing him than the others.
And he's not a bad batter either.


----------



## IanM (Sep 13, 2019)

Curran makes stuff happen.  He's going to be very very good indeed


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2019)

Curran a good player for sure but going to be far more effective at home than away you would expect relying on the ball to swing, decent pedigree, the old man knew what he was doing


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 13, 2019)

"We should all give up trying to explain what Sam Curran is, or will be. He is just very good at cricket."

I read the above earlier and it really resonated. 

I dont really understand why, but he makes things happen and times that we need him to. 
Almost like Flintoff did - the sort of player you don't judge based on averages but on impact. 

Needs to be a fixture in the side for a prolonged period of time now.


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			"We should all give up trying to explain what Sam Curran is, or will be. He is just very good at cricket."

I read the above earlier and it really resonated. 

I dont really understand why, but he makes things happen and times that we need him to. 
Almost like Flintoff did - the sort of player you don't judge based on averages but on impact. 

Needs to be a fixture in the side for a prolonged period of time now.
		
Click to expand...


isnt that Stokes job


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			isnt that Stokes job 

Click to expand...

No harm having 2 of them - the rest often aren't up to much!!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

Best piece of wicket-keeping I've ever seen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172504274196205568


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes, enjoyed that too


----------



## Mudball (Sep 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Best piece of wicket-keeping I've ever seen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172504274196205568

Click to expand...

Aussies not happy.. say it is diversion and should be given 5 penalty runs ..  what a laff


----------



## fundy (Sep 14, 2019)

I see the Aussies are reverting to type as the series win looks less and less likely whilst Denly books himself on the plane for NZ!


----------



## Tongo (Sep 14, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Aussies not happy.. say it is diversion and should be given 5 penalty runs ..  what a laff
		
Click to expand...

It is fake fielding and should have been penalised as per the laws with five runs.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 14, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I see the Incredible Sulk put in a shift again today. 

Click to expand...

And again! Too busy with fake fielding to be concerned about his woeful batting.


----------



## Piece (Sep 14, 2019)

Tongo said:



			And again! Too busy with fake fielding to be concerned about his woeful batting.
		
Click to expand...

Warne was supporting that Buttler should get the gloves. Canâ€™t argue with that. Then he said Bairstow gets in as a batsman! ðŸ˜±ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2019)

Too little too late but a great day for England today. What a great 48 hours for Denly


----------



## Tongo (Sep 14, 2019)

Piece said:



			Warne was supporting that Buttler should get the gloves. Canâ€™t argue with that. Then he said Bairstow gets in as a batsman! ðŸ˜±ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Buttler's a worse keeper at test level than Bairstow. Foakes to keep with Buttler at six.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 15, 2019)

Off on my annual jaunt to Sunday at the Oval today. Not going to live up to the highs of other trips - highlight probably being 09 when Flintoff ran out Ponting and we won the Ashes on the day. 2014 also a great year for me personally as my old man gave Cook and the team the trophy after beating India. 

Would be nice to see us run through the Aussies today - big day for Leach as first real time there will be pressure on him with the ball. Hope he does well. 

To be honest, anything other than a Warner ton (which I've got a terrible feeling about!!) will be fine by me


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2019)

David Warner fails again ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Didnâ€™t realise that Leach bowls left handed yet throws in when fielding with his right.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2019)

What a shame, Steve Smith is having an early shower.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2019)

Oh for crying out loud, fantastic catch by Burns and the review shows its a no ball.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 15, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oh for crying out loud, fantastic catch by Burns and the review shows its a no ball. 

Click to expand...

Clearly another example if the lack of discipline amongst this England team.
When batting they won't leave and great work by fielders annulled by the bowler lack of basic discipline.
" bad luck, old boy " won't do.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Clearly another example if the lack of discipline amongst this England team.
When batting they won't leave and great work by fielders annulled by the bowler lack of basic discipline.
" bad luck, old boy " won't do.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently that was the first no ball Woakes has bowled in test cricket.  Until they checked the ball before, which was as bad, but not called.  Which begs the question if they are bowling them but the umpire isn't calling them, whose fault is it?


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently that was the first no ball Woakes has bowled in test cricket.  Until they checked the ball before, which was as bad, but not called.  Which begs the question if they are bowling them but the umpire isn't calling them, whose fault is it?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s obviously brexits fault ðŸ¤£


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2019)

Dando said:



			Itâ€™s obviously brexits fault ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Of course, sorry, I forgot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2019)

So a good day yesterday but doesn't paper over so many issues. Will Broad and Anderson tour and how much have they in the tank anyway so who becomes the strike bowlers. Archer has good periods and is learning his craft at this level but who else gets the new ball. What about first change bowlers? I really think the time has come to pick a specialist keeper, even if that means putting them down at 8 or 9. I don't think we're that strong and the top order still a mess and I've no confidence in the selectors. I would use the winter to try new players (and give them time, not chop and change game by game) but no doubt we'll carry on as we are


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 16, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently that was the first no ball Woakes has bowled in test cricket.  Until they checked the ball before, which was as bad, but not called.  Which begs the question if they are bowling them but the umpire isn't calling them, whose fault is it?
		
Click to expand...


Hmmm Whose fault is it, the one who breaks the law, or the one who should, but doesn't catch him?
ðŸ˜€


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently that was the first no ball Woakes has bowled in test cricket.  Until they checked the ball before, which was as bad, but not called.  Which begs the question if they are bowling them but the umpire isn't calling them, whose fault is it?
		
Click to expand...

it appears to be  common, not picking up no balls. Not sure why they don't just get the 3rd up to monitor it live and buzz the standing ump. bowing sides are just not being penalised for bowing them, only when a wicket falls.  i saw cummins bowl lots of them esp the short pitched, none picket up


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			it appears to be  common, not picking up no balls. Not sure why they don't just get the 3rd up *to monitor it live and buzz the standing ump.* bowing sides are just not being penalised for bowing them, only when a wicket falls.  i saw cummins bowl lots of them esp the short pitched, none picket up
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a good idea.  I can appreciate why the standing umpire doesn't look for and call the no ball. To do that he then has to quickly look up and be expected to rule on lbw, catches etc. With fast bowling that change of focus of the eyes at that speed is not conducive to good judgement.
Although it was done in earlier years, it was a case if having to:nowadays technology is available, so why not use it.
I would also defend the present set up, where it is only checked when wickets fall. To my mind it is better than having iffy decisions concerning the "other end"


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, a good idea.  I can appreciate why the standing umpire doesn't look for and call the no ball. To do that he then has to quickly look up and be expected to rule on lbw, catches etc. With fast bowling that change of focus of the eyes at that speed is not conducive to good judgement.
Although it was done in earlier years, it was a case if having to:nowadays technology is available, so why not use it.
I would also defend the present set up, where it is only checked when wickets fall. To my mind it is better than having iffy decisions concerning the "other end"
		
Click to expand...

the thing that concerns me is the amount that are getting bowled and missed, when was the last time you actually saw an up call a ffnb??
batting sides are missing out on the etra runs and balls


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the thing that concerns me is the amount that are getting bowled and missed, when was the last time you actually saw an up call a ffnb??
batting sides are missing out on the etra runs and balls
		
Click to expand...

Jofra was called for one yesterday when he was all over Wade approaching his century. Unbelievable spell

Its actually the fielding side that get hurt more by them not being called, which is sort of why they're not too fussed about it, although I suspect tech to take over soon


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

So with the tests out of the way now who do we think will be in the touring party ?

Burns
Denly
Sibley
Root
Bairstow?
Pope
Stokes
Buttler
Archer
Woakes
Leach
Overton
Gregory
Wood
Roy
Curren

Broad to be rested ? Maybe also Bairstow


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So with the tests out of the way now who do we think will be in the touring party ?

Burns
Denly 
Sibley
Root
Bairstow?
Pope
Stokes
Buttler 
Archer
Woakes
Leach
Overton
Gregory
Wood 
Roy

Broad to be rested ? Maybe also Bairstow
		
Click to expand...


Is this a test squad for NZ?

Mine would be something like

Burns
Sibley
Crawley
North East
Ballance
Pope
Malan
Foakes
Brown
Curran
Leach
Overton
Broad
Anderson (if fit)
Gregory (if fit)
Stone (if fit)

Would look at the likes of Porter, Mahmood to fill in for the likely injuries in the bowling ranks

Expect I may be more than 10 different to Ed Smiths squad though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			Is this a test squad for NZ?

Mine would be something like

Burns
Sibley
Crawley
North East
Ballance
Pope
Malan
Foakes
Brown
Curran
Leach
Overton
Broad
Anderson (if fit)
Gregory (if fit)
Stone (if fit)

Would look at the likes of Porter, Mahmood to fill in for the likely injuries in the bowling ranks

Expect I may be more than 10 different to Ed Smiths squad though
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I forgot about the non test championship tests against NZ

Malan and Ballance ? 

Someone did say on Twitter that they expect Abell to get a call up which would be surprising but nice 

Gregory is back and swinging it again 

Who is Brown ?


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry I forgot about the non test championship tests against NZ

Malan and Ballance ? 

Someone did say on Twitter that they expect Abell to get a call up which would be surprising but nice 

Gregory is back and swinging it again 

Who is Brown ?
		
Click to expand...

I didnt over think it apart from resting all WC players  Malan and Ballance both got decent runs in the CC this year

Browns my reserve keeper (Sussex)


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2019)

Btw would then pick my best side for SA having given some of the players some decent rest partly based on the NZ tests, something like:

Burns
Sibley
Crawley
Root
Stokes
Pope
North East
Foakes
Buttler
Curran
Archer
Broad
Leach
Anderson
Stone
Woakes

Prob need another spinner but if its not Ali I struggle to think who it should be, far too early for Abell surely isnt it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			Btw would then pick my best side for SA having given some of the players some decent rest partly based on the NZ tests, something like:

Burns
Sibley
Crawley
Root
Stokes
Pope
North East
Foakes
Buttler
Curran
Archer
Broad
Leach
Anderson
Stone
Woakes

Prob need another spinner but if its not Ali I struggle to think who it should be, far too early for Abell surely isnt it
		
Click to expand...

Abell is 25 now been around a number of years now , excellent middle order and bowls nicely , reckon he would prob make a better captain than Root but I donâ€™t expect Abell to ever get near a shout. Banton I can see being on a Lions tour 

Your team above looks a very talented bunch - Ali will come back in for the winter


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Abell is 25 now been around a number of years now , excellent middle order and bowls nicely , reckon he would prob make a better captain than Root but I donâ€™t expect Abell to ever get near a shout. Banton I can see being on a Lions tour 

Your team above looks a very talented bunch - Ali will come back in for the winter
		
Click to expand...

I like Abell but unless im wrong dont think hes scored the weight of runs in CC to be at the front of the queue currently, does seem to have developed from a year or two ago though. Wouldve thought both him and Banton likely to be on the Lions


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			I like Abell but unless im wrong dont think hes scored the weight of runs in CC to be at the front of the queue currently, does seem to have developed from a year or two ago though. Wouldve thought both him and Banton likely to be on the Lions
		
Click to expand...

You are prob right - he is another allrounder , a touch more on the batting than the others in the team , Iâ€™m prob a little bias but I think he is better all round than Woakes , Curran etc - same with Gregory as well , he can be a superb bowler for us and certainly good enough with the bat. As for spinners they may go back to Bess but can see him going on Lions as well 

The Lions squad as the potential to be very good


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You are prob right - he is another allrounder , a touch more on the batting than the others in the team , Iâ€™m prob a little bias but I think he is better all round than Woakes , Curran etc - same with Gregory as well , he can be a superb bowler for us and certainly good enough with the bat. As for spinners they may go back to Bess but can see him going on Lions as well

The Lions squad as the potential to be very good
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil you can't call Abell an all rounder! Similar to Ian Bell medium pace when he was younger. He'd never get more than an over before lunch in test match cricket. Fine for a 3rd change FC game with some very iffy batting going on but not more than that. 

Talented player, seems to be a very good captain so would be great to see him have a standout season batting but just not got the weight of runs yet

Calling Gregory an all rounder is also a stretch, OK at 9 but a v long tail if he is an 8.Would like to see him go to NZ as his season deserves it and conditions will suit but long term a lot of cabs ahead of him and outside of English or NZ conditions his lack of pace will leave him vulnerable. They'll be building toward the next Ashes and if he is in the touring party I would be astonished.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 16, 2019)

It's tough to pick a side to tour NZ without really knowing what they'll do with rest etc, but for the next full strength tour id go

Burns
Sibley
Denly
Root
Stokes
Buttler/Pope
Foakes
Curran/Woakes
Archer
Anderson/Broad
Leach

Northeast
Ali
Stone 

For NZ, would like them to take Gregory, Overton and Hain


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2019)

Burns
Sibley
Denly
Root *
Stokes
Pope
Buttler +
Curran
Archer
Leach
Anderson / Broad

Northeast
Bairstow
Woakes
Anderson / Broad
Wood

Would be my touring squad for South Africa. Think they'll go slightly weakened for NZ but not super weakened, think we'll just rotate the seamers to keep them fresh for South Africa. I also don't see them using Broad and Anderson in tandem moving forward, I think they'll be rotated as we build towards the next Ashes which I think is unlikely they'll feature in - by then I see our seam attack as Archer, Wood/Stone, Curran and Stokes. We need to make Curran a permanent fixture in the team. He makes things happen, he gets wickets, he scores runs, he overs some variation in angle, he has to play moving forward for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2019)

Interesting thoughts from Agnew here https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/49710531 

Not sure I quite agree with Vaughan's take on Anderson and Broad https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/49719709


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 17, 2019)

See The Sun has stooped to a new lows re Ben Stokes today. What a disgrace


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			See The Sun has stooped to a new lows re Ben Stokes today. What a disgrace
		
Click to expand...

Its the Sun - itâ€™s part of their nature , disgusting publication that should have been closed years ago , they have little care of the impact they have because people who are unable to think for themselves believe the tripe they print. Itâ€™s not even worth using for toilet paper. Add the Mirror and any another red top rag


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 18, 2019)

Well if Sibley somehow hadn't booked his spot for the winter tours in capital letters he has now

Looks as the title is about to swing back in Essex favour after a huge post lunch collapse by Somerset ahead of the crunch game next week. Still a relegation spot to be decided between Surrey and Warks too. Just hope rain doesn't intervene next week too much and we get results


----------



## fundy (Sep 18, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Well if Sibley somehow hadn't booked his spot for the winter tours in capital letters he has now

Looks as the title is about to swing back in Essex favour after a huge post lunch collapse by Somerset ahead of the crunch game next week. Still a relegation spot to be decided between Surrey and Warks too. Just hope rain doesn't intervene next week too much and we get results
		
Click to expand...

becoming a big Kyle Abbott fan so far this afternoon


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			becoming a big Kyle Abbott fan so far this afternoon 

Click to expand...

Just 15 for 78 so far ðŸ˜³

86/0 to 100/7 is even worse than their first innings collapse.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 18, 2019)

Double ton for Sibley. Has to Tour this winter now surely? This is his 8th hundred in his last 17 games. If that's not enough to get in, I don't know what is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Well if Sibley somehow hadn't booked his spot for the winter tours in capital letters he has now

Looks as the title is about to swing back in Essex favour after a huge post lunch collapse by Somerset ahead of the crunch game next week. Still a relegation spot to be decided between Surrey and Warks too. Just hope rain doesn't intervene next week too much and we get results
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			becoming a big Kyle Abbott fan so far this afternoon 

Click to expand...




TheDiablo said:



			Just 15 for 78 so far ðŸ˜³

86/0 to 100/7 is even worse than their first innings collapse.
		
Click to expand...


ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜©

Think we are destined to never win the CC

Gutted


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 18, 2019)

Not a bad performance by Abbot. Eased off 2nd innings with only 8 and more runs conceded!

What a performance


----------



## fundy (Sep 18, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Not a bad performance by Abbot. Eased off 2nd innings with only 6 and more runs conceded.

What a performance
		
Click to expand...

yeah not too many take 17/86  

a cracking day for Essex assuming they finish the job


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2019)

Sibley added a 2nd inns ton just in case the unbeaten double in the 1st inns wasnt enough! Notts having got 498 1st inns now look like getting stuffed!


----------



## Piece (Sep 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			Sibley added a 2nd inns ton just in case the unbeaten double in the 1st inns wasnt enough! Notts having got 498 1st inns now look like getting stuffed!
		
Click to expand...

But will 'his face fit' the squad?!


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2019)

Piece said:



			But will 'his face fit' the squad?! 

Click to expand...


well there were rumours going round last week that he wasnt technically good enough! they may have gone quiet for now though haha. as for face fitting, having left surrey to go to warks, probably not lol


----------



## Dando (Sep 19, 2019)

Good to see Darren Stevens still doing well. Heâ€™s out of contract at the end of the season so his latest performance was well timed


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			Good to see Darren Stevens still doing well. Heâ€™s out of contract at the end of the season so his latest performance was well timed
		
Click to expand...


43 years old with a double ton and ten in the match! Thought he was retiring at the end of the season, is he looking for a new contract?


Saw a stat just now, only one batsman in the CC (Div1) has faced over 2000 balls this season, not surprisingly its Dominic Sibley and hes faced over 3000!!!!! Last year the outlier at the top was Rory Burns!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			well there were rumours going round last week that he wasnt technically good enough! they may have gone quiet for now though haha. as for face fitting, having left surrey to go to warks, probably not lol
		
Click to expand...

Does look pretty unorthodox, but they've just been pummelled by someone with an unorthodox technique, and our best top order batter in the series is pretty unorthodox himself, so maybe they'll realise they're best off just picking blokes who can make runs, and they won't know he's not good enough unless he gets a go. Can't do any worse than Roy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146453412671827969


----------



## Dando (Sep 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Does look pretty unorthodox, but they've just been pummelled by someone with an unorthodox technique, and our best top order batter in the series is pretty unorthodox himself, so maybe they'll realise they're best off just picking blokes who can make runs, and they won't know he's not good enough unless he gets a go. Can't do any worse than Roy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146453412671827969

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a decent trigger movement but importantly his head stays pretty still


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			Good to see Darren Stevens still doing well. Heâ€™s out of contract at the end of the season so his latest performance was well timed
		
Click to expand...

Keep watching!

Believe he may be leaving Kent for another county at the end of this season. 

Based upon a rumour I have heard.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			well there were rumours going round last week that he wasnt technically good enough! they may have gone quiet for now though haha. as for face fitting, having left surrey to go to warks, probably not lol
		
Click to expand...

Imagine what England would have done with Steve Smith! 

The obsession with technique and theorising over it really hampers English cricket.


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Imagine what England would have done with Steve Smith! 

The obsession with technique and theorising over it really hampers English cricket.
		
Click to expand...


Bumrah and Malinga might have got as far as minor county cricket


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 19, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Imagine what England would have done with Steve Smith!

The obsession with technique and theorising over it really hampers English cricket.
		
Click to expand...

He'd have been labelled no more than a slightly better Scott Borthwick, basically pigeon-holed as a lower order slogger and rubbish leg spinner.


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			He'd have been labelled no more than a slightly better Scott Borthwick, basically pigeon-holed as a lower order slogger and rubbish leg spinner.
		
Click to expand...

pretty much what he was early in his career!!!


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2019)

Amazing finish to the first semi final at Edgbaston, not quite sure how Notts have managed to lose that!!!!

Come on you mighty Eagles!!!!!


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2019)

Get in Essex, made real hard work of that. Classy from Bopara and Harmer  now for the county champs


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 21, 2019)

Get in there Essex! So glad to see them finally win the T20 Blast. Ravi has been consistently excellent all season, and I genuinely wouldn't be against him getting back in the England T20 side at 6 or 7. Fantastic finisher, so experienced in T20, bowls a few handy overs, brilliant in the field, he's a class act, always has been. 

Hales
Bairstow
Malan
Morgan
Billings
Bopara
Willey
Curran
Jordan
Archer
Rashid

What a team that is in the T20 stuff.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Get in there Essex! So glad to see them finally win the T20 Blast. Ravi has been consistently excellent all season, and I genuinely wouldn't be against him getting back in the England T20 side at 6 or 7. Fantastic finisher, so experienced in T20, bowls a few handy overs, brilliant in the field, he's a class act, always has been.

Hales
Bairstow
Malan
Morgan
Billings
Bopara
Willey
Curran
Jordan
Archer
Rashid

What a team that is in the T20 stuff.
		
Click to expand...

No Buttler, stokes or Bairstow?  

Hales unlikely to make it into the dressing room. Also eng needs a better spinner than Rashid


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Get in there Essex! So glad to see them finally win the T20 Blast. Ravi has been consistently excellent all season, and I genuinely wouldn't be against him getting back in the England T20 side at 6 or 7. Fantastic finisher, so experienced in T20, bowls a few handy overs, brilliant in the field, he's a class act, always has been.

Hales
Bairstow
Malan
Morgan
Billings
Bopara
Willey
Curran
Jordan
Archer
Rashid

What a team that is in the T20 stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Missing the best T20 batsmen in the world, our best batsmen in the world cup, the best batting all rounder potentially in the world right now and the best performing player by some margin in the Blast for the last 2 years?! Bit to drink last night mate?! 

There's a genuine chance you've only got 4/5 players right! My side right now would be... 

Roy
Buttler
Vince
Root
Morgan
Stokes 
Ali
Curran 
Archer
Jordan
Rashid 

Malan/Billings
Bairstow
Wood
Willey


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Get in there Essex! So glad to see them finally win the T20 Blast. Ravi has been consistently excellent all season, and I genuinely wouldn't be against him getting back in the England T20 side at 6 or 7. Fantastic finisher, so experienced in T20, bowls a few handy overs, brilliant in the field, he's a class act, always has been. 

Hales
Bairstow
Malan
Morgan
Billings
Bopara
Willey
Curran
Jordan
Archer
Rashid

What a team that is in the T20 stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Is that supposed to be an alternative team ? Missing some of the best T20 players in the world 

Roy 
Bairstow
Vince 
Root
Morgan 
Stokes
Buttler 
Ali
Wood
Archer
Rashid

Malan
Billings
Banton 
Plunket
Curran 
Jordan


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 22, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Missing the best T20 batsmen in the world, our best batsmen in the world cup, the best batting all rounder potentially in the world right now and the best performing player by some margin in the Blast for the last 2 years?! *Bit to drink last night mate?!*

Click to expand...

Erm, yeah, this is why you don't post on the forum after a few drinks. Looked at the last T20i series and just made a team with Ravi in. Oh dear. Lets just pretend that post never happened


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2019)

Irrespective of who would or wouldn't be in a team, it was a great final and great performance from Harmer at the death and Bopara. I thought Worcestershire would see that final over out but shows what pressure can do. Definitely will get them pumped for the championship decider this week


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Get in there Essex! So glad to see them finally win the T20 Blast. Ravi has been consistently excellent all season, and I genuinely wouldn't be against him getting back in the England T20 side at 6 or 7. Fantastic finisher, so experienced in T20, bowls a few handy overs, brilliant in the field, he's a class act, always has been.

Hales
Bairstow
Malan
Morgan
Billings
Bopara
Willey
Curran
Jordan
Archer
Rashid

What a team that is in the T20 stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I would add Tamal Mills to that squad


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2019)

Pitch inspectors to Taunton, any available pitch inspectors to Taunton asap please


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2019)

Test squad for New Zealand:

Root
Archer
Broad
Burns
Buttler
Crawley
S. Curran
Denly
Leach
Mahmood
Parkinson
Pope
Sibley
Stokes
Woakes


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2019)

So Bairstow the main casualty, albeit not been replaced by another keeper like Foakes so expect he slides back in for SA

Anderson not fit or rested?

Mahmood seems to have queue jumped a fair bit and Parkinson selected having played 3 games in div 2 shows how empty the spin bowling cupboard is


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2019)

T20 squad looks very much like a development squad, chance to have a look at many of those up and coming players

Morgan
Bairstow
Banton
Billings
Brown
S. Curran
T. Curran
Denly
Gregory
Jordan
Mahmood
Malan
Parkinson
Rashid


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 23, 2019)

Wow. They actually picked Sibley, Pope, Crawley, dropped Bairstow, moving in the right direction at last.

Seems like Jos will open. I reckon Denly will move to 3 or back to 4 with Sibley coming into open. Reckon we'll line-up:

Burns
Sibley
Denly
Root
Stokes
Pope
Buttler
Curran
Archer
Broad
Leach

And yeah, seems like Jimmy's been rested. He'll be back for South Africa.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 23, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Wow. They actually picked Sibley, Pope, Crawley, dropped Bairstow, moving in the right direction at last.
		
Click to expand...

Probably Bairstow 'rested.'
Particularly as Foakes hasnt been picked. Other than that its a good squad.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			So Bairstow the main casualty, albeit not been replaced by another keeper like Foakes so expect he slides back in for SA

Anderson not fit or rested?

Mahmood seems to have queue jumped a fair bit and Parkinson selected having played 3 games in div 2 shows how empty the spin bowling cupboard is
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen any quotes yet regarding this, dropped or rested? I am meaning Bairstow more than Anderson.

Good to see some changes. Some players have got a little too comfortable and needed shaking up. Some newbies given a chance as well.

New Zealand are always a good team to play. I don't mean that in a condecending way, I like how they play the game.


----------



## Piece (Sep 23, 2019)

99% sure Bairstow has rested himself. No Foakes in the squad says that really.


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2019)

Piece said:



			99% sure Bairstow has rested himself. No Foakes in the squad says that really.
		
Click to expand...

not according to the guru who is Ed Smith! hes been dropped and needs to reset  pope can keep and foakes on standby (im not surprised they havent picked him based on his batting in CC this yr, allows them to keep the door open for Bairstow in SA as a batter and reserve keeper)


----------



## Tongo (Sep 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			not according to the guru who is Ed Smith! hes been dropped and needs to reset  pope can keep and foakes on standby (im not surprised they havent picked him based on his batting in CC this yr, allows them to keep the door open for Bairstow in SA as a batter and reserve keeper)
		
Click to expand...

The whole rhetoric around certain players has bothered me for a long time regarding England selection. Yes, Smith has intimated that he has been dropped but then he follows up with this: "He's had a very busy summer, it's an opportunity for him to step back, reset and come back better," which basically says he will return at some point. So, in essence, its a glorified rest. If a player is dropped from the team he / she should have no guarantee whatsoever of returning, even if they score big runs. If their replacement comes in and performs then the dropped player should remain out of the side regardless of their form. Then there's the business with Moeen taking a red ball cricket break. Fair enough, but it should be made clear to him that by doing so he is dropping down the pecking order in terms of spin options, not getting a nice break to return at a later date.


----------



## Junior (Sep 23, 2019)

Parkinson and Mahmood in the test squad is a surprise, i expected to see them in the T20 set up.  Im nit surprised about Bairstowe or Foakes.  Both have had poor red ball seasons with the bat.  

So why has there been so few batters with 1000 runs in first class cricket this year??? Too much white ball? Pitches?  1000 runs used to be just a decent season with the bat.  Just been on tv that the highest average of a Somerset batsment this year is 33, and they're the best side in the country along with Essex.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2019)

Some interesting changes in the test and white ball squads. Think it's good Bairstow and Anderson are rested. We need to start looking after players (and would have rested a few more) and would have used these tests in particular which I think don't count towards the new test world series (or whatever its called) to really try some emerging talent and others that have played and not perhaps been as successful as expected


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 23, 2019)

Junior said:



			So why has there been so few batters with 1000 runs in first class cricket this year??? Too much white ball? Pitches?  1000 runs used to be just a decent season with the bat.  Just been on tv that the highest average of a Somerset batsment this year is 33, and they're the best side in the country along with Essex.
		
Click to expand...

Am I wrong in thinking that there used to be a big thing about getting 1000 first class runs before the end of May? I'm sure that not long ago that was a target but now it seems that it's a target for the whole season.


----------



## Junior (Sep 23, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Am I wrong in thinking that there used to be a big thing about getting 1000 first class runs before the end of May? I'm sure that not long ago that was a target but now it seems that it's a target for the whole season.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, but the FC season was a lot more condensed than it is now.  It was a rare feat.... Graeme Hick from memory was the last person to do it.


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2019)

Junior said:



			You're right, but the FC season was a lot more condensed than it is now.  It was a rare feat.... Graeme Hick from memory was the last person to do it.
		
Click to expand...

 a big thing in that 2 people have done it since the end of WW2!!!! And Hick had to get 400 of his in one inns!!!! someone got washed out needing 70ish a few years back, think it may have been Nick Compton

some very bowler friendly decks in county champs and most of the games squeezed at the start and end of the season make for more bowler friendly pitches

the pitch Somerset have rolled out for the title decider against Essex wouldve been condemned by the pitch inspectors and them docked points 10 years ago!


----------



## Piece (Sep 24, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Am I wrong in thinking that there used to be a big thing about getting 1000 first class runs before the end of May? I'm sure that not long ago that was a target but now it seems that it's a target for the whole season.
		
Click to expand...

Yup but nowadays you've central contracts, IPL, Big Bash, ODIs, etc. etc.


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2019)

Darren Stevens signed another 1 year contract with Kent


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 25, 2019)

Seems certain now that the weather is going to have the final say in the destination of the County Championship. 

Shame as the fixtures computer had presented the possibility of a terrific climax


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Seems certain now that the weather is going to have the final say in the destination of the County Championship.

Shame as the fixtures computer had presented the possibility of a terrific climax
		
Click to expand...

The title is Essexâ€™s now - we threw it away with the match against Hants. Shame the weather didnâ€™t allow a full game as it could have been a cracker and canâ€™t see Essex arranging something to give us a chance. Another year without the CC title ðŸ˜©


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The title is Essexâ€™s now - we threw it away with the match against Hants. Shame the weather didnâ€™t allow a full game as it could have been a cracker and canâ€™t see Essex arranging something to give us a chance. Another year without the CC title ðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...

As a former resident of the county (5 years in Clevedon) I have a sneaky support still for  Somerset and had hoped that this time it might go their way.

Normal service now resumed and full support for the Bears next season when hopefully we have rather fewer injuries.


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2019)

The rain dance seems to have worked 

Have to feel for Somerset, wouldve been good for it to be decided in a full game. We'll still take it if its not


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2019)

Trescothick finally bows out, complete and utter legend, he will be sorely missed thats for sure!!! Almost a shame we denied him the perfect send off!

Essex boys can finally celebrate having not been able to properly after finals day! Cracking season, shame the weather had such a big say in this final game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			Trescothick finally bows out, complete and utter legend, he will be sorely missed thats for sure!!! Almost a shame we denied him the perfect send off!

Essex boys can finally celebrate having not been able to properly after finals day! Cracking season, shame the weather had such a big say in this final game
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜¢

A sad day allround

Gutted to miss out once again on the CC and even more so to see Trescothick retire , a legend and one of my sporting heroes , been lucky enough to bowl at him and watch him as a junior and then just progress , his struggles when going abroad cut short what was a great international career. How England could do with him right now. The good news is hopefully he is replacing Gower in the Commentary box.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177256282375544832
Canâ€™t beat fielding on your knees ðŸ˜‚

Congrats to Essex - letâ€™s go again next year


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 27, 2019)

Watched the 5 programmes on KP on Sky last night. Very enjoyable with a great insight and showed how many enemies he had within the England set up.

However there is a degree of arrogance about the guy which did not improve once Piers Morgan chipped in!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 27, 2019)

Bowling County Championship averages:

Without looking interesting if the cricketing buffs know  who top the respective divisions:

Probably 1% heard of Division 1 best average and 99% Division 2!


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 27, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Bowling County Championship averages:

Without looking interesting if the cricketing buffs know  who top the respective divisions:

Probably 1% heard of Division 1 best average and 99% Division 2!
		
Click to expand...

Depends on minimum number of wickets you choose to count. 

Anderson averaged under 10 in Div 2 so I guess that's him

Pretty sure Gregory was top for a while in Div 1 but not sure if Abbots mental 17for helped him overtake? Or is there someone else?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Depends on minimum number of wickets you choose to count.

Anderson averaged under 10 in Div 2 so I guess that's him

Pretty sure Gregory was top for a while in Div 1 but not sure if Abbots mental 17for helped him overtake? Or is there someone else?
		
Click to expand...

It was Gregory then Leach then Stevens but Abbot did sneak past before the last round of matches


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 27, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Depends on minimum number of wickets you choose to count.

Anderson averaged under 10 in Div 2 so I guess that's him

Pretty sure Gregory was top for a while in Div 1 but not sure if Abbots mental 17for helped him overtake? Or is there someone else?
		
Click to expand...

Only going from BBC. Guy had 4 for 41 so average 10.25


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 27, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Only going from BBC. Guy had 4 for 41 so average 10.25
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that doesn't count


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2019)

Amir averaged 10. something too but didnt take enough wickets to count. Abbot was top of those whod taken enough wickets (17 in a game always helps lol)


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 27, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Yeah that doesn't count
		
Click to expand...

Cricketinfo had same guy at number 1 who  I had never heard of.


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2019)

Hard to argue with Carberry

https://www.wisden.com/stories/exclusive/people-selected-team-idiots-michael-carberry


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			Hard to argue with Carberry

https://www.wisden.com/stories/exclusive/people-selected-team-idiots-michael-carberry

Click to expand...

Thin he makes some very good points

Well done to Essex but a shame the weather intervened and we couldn't have had a proper game played to a finish to decide the championship


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thin he makes some very good points

Well done to Essex but a shame the weather intervened and we couldn't have had a proper game played to a finish to decide the championship
		
Click to expand...

It wasnt a final? 

It wouldn't have been a proper game anyway. 

Even by recent Taunton standards the pitch was an absolute joke, and would almost certainly have been referred for review had Somerset won, meaning we would currently be waiting for a committee review in a boardroom at Lords to decide the CC

That would have been a very dour note to end a spectacular summer of cricket. 

Somerset will come again next year and likely be favourites they're a very well balanced side, with individuals 'almost' good enough for higher honours and both their team and their ground are very suited to early and late season conditions where sadly the CC has been marginalised to these days.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 28, 2019)

Just seen this on Twitter:

Jimmy Anderson took 30 first-class wickets at 9.40 in the season. This is the best average in an English season by a bowler taking 30+ wickets since Dick Pougher in 1894 (56 @ 9.35).


----------



## Mudball (Oct 3, 2019)

Just when you thought cricket is no longer bizzare.. here you go.. a substitute coin tosser.  I would be furious if i was the opposition skipper.  What would you do?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178530272356098048


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2019)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...ead-coach-gary/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

So looking like Silverwood 

I wonder how much of the appointment is down to backlash from all the foreign coaches in that hundred thing 

But he did a great job at Essex and seems to have done a good job with the bowling unit - certainly seems a very understated character which is imo a good thing but still think the two roles ( test and odi/t20) should be split up


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...ead-coach-gary/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

So looking like Silverwood 

I wonder how much of the appointment is down to backlash from all the foreign coaches in that hundred thing 

But he did a great job at Essex and seems to have done a good job with the bowling unit - certainly seems a very understated character which is imo a good thing but still think the two roles ( test and odi/t20) should be split up
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like Kirsten wanted too many concessions for the suits to swallow.

Be far more sensible as said so many times to split the roles so that theyre not looking for concessions!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2019)

Shame Stewart pulled out. I would have preferred him but only fair, should Silverwood get it as indicated, that he gets time and a chance. The England team will definitely have to transition in the next year or so as I can't see Anderson and Broad going on much longer (both are seemingly getting injured more regularly) and we need to find a quality spinner, ideally who can get regular runs too


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shame Stewart pulled out. I would have preferred him but only fair, should Silverwood get it as indicated, that he gets time and a chance. The England team will definitely have to transition in the next year or so as I can't see Anderson and Broad going on much longer (both are seemingly getting injured more regularly) and we need to find a quality spinner, ideally who can get regular runs too
		
Click to expand...

really? why? what makes you want Stewart?

why does the spinner need to get runs?


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2019)

Silverwood gets the job. Hadn't been following this too closely, wasn't a name I'd seen on the list of candidates (Stewart, Dravid, Kirsten, etc.). I'll give him a fair crack of the whip, assuming it's not another a case of jobs for the boys.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 7, 2019)

Piece said:



			Silverwood gets the job. Hadn't been following this too closely, wasn't a name I'd seen on the list of candidates (Stewart, David, Kirsten, etc.). I'll give him a fair crack of the whip, assuming it's not another a case of jobs for the boys.
		
Click to expand...

Really?

You clearly don't follow cricket as Silverwood was a strong candidate for some time. 

Personally I couldn't see why Stewart was fancied by many as he has no real experience in coaching at international level. 

As for Kirsten etc; their sole advantage seemed to  stem from them being foreign which apparently is what is wanted by some in the game,  regardless of suitability.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Really?

You clearly don't follow cricket as Silverwood was a strong candidate for some time.

Personally I couldn't see why Stewart was fancied by many as he has no real experience in coaching at international level.

As for Kirsten etc; their sole advantage seemed to  stem from them being foreign which apparently is what is wanted by some in the game,  regardless of suitability.
		
Click to expand...

Kirstenâ€™s sole advantage was being foreign ? So nothing to do with his track record then of which was the strongest of all the potential candidates? 

He was more than suitable for the job irrelevant of his nationality and would have got it if he didnâ€™t publically slate the 100 and also suggest the splitting of the role - Silverwood is a strong a candidate as what Mooreâ€™s was when he was given the job - there is more chance of his nationality being key to him getting the job


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 7, 2019)

Have they gone for Silverwood over Kirsten because they want a "yes man" in the role? It seems as though Kirsten's stock was high until he started challenging the ECB. For the last several years it seems that they have always had a "yes man" in the role of Captain of the team with Strauss, Cook and Root all being good little boys that towed the party line.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kirstenâ€™s sole advantage was being foreign ? So nothing to do with his track record then of which was the strongest of all the potential candidates?

He was more than suitable for the job irrelevant of his nationality and would have got it if he didnâ€™t publically slate the 100 and also suggest the splitting of the role - Silverwood is a strong a candidate as what Mooreâ€™s was when he was given the job - there is more chance of his nationality being key to him getting the job
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he should have shown  a little more enthusiasm for the task. 

I appreciate his desire for a work/life balance but even before being formally interviewed he had expressed doubts about taking the job if offered. 

According to reports his presentation and interview seemed to confirm his doubts.


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Perhaps he should have shown  a little more enthusiasm for the task. 

I appreciate his desire for a work/life balance but even before being formally interviewed he had expressed doubts about taking the job if offered. 

According to reports his presentation and interview seemed to confirm his doubts.
		
Click to expand...


2 ways of looking at this for me, theres also an argument he was being pragmatic and is right with his doubts and that the ECB are just flat refusing to see that the job across 3 (soon to be 4 ffs) formats is too big a role for one person and should be chopped up. Not convinced there was any particularly strong candidates in the reckoning which again made it a great time to split the roles up imo (as well as allowing clear focus on all formats rather than the current situ when there coach chooses which format is going to get most of the focus at any time)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			2 ways of looking at this for me, theres also an argument he was being pragmatic and is right with his doubts and that the ECB are just flat refusing to see that the job across 3 (soon to be 4 ffs) formats is too big a role for one person and should be chopped up. Not convinced there was any particularly strong candidates in the reckoning which again made it a great time to split the roles up imo (as well as allowing clear focus on all formats rather than the current situ when there coach chooses which format is going to get most of the focus at any time)
		
Click to expand...

I agree that there is merit in splitting the coaching roles, after all we have different captains. 

However, I believe Kirsten's terms made Giles doubt how committed he, Kirsten, might be to any position. 

It is now six years since Kirsten had the demands of being an international coach and that was for his home country. 

Since then his coaching seems to have been restricted to Big Bash and IPL franchises.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			why does the spinner need to get runs?
		
Click to expand...

This with knobs on. If the spinner is good then his 15-30 runs at the end of an innings become irrelevant. Spinners are there to get wickets, tie up an end, give the captain control. Anything else is a bonus and entirely secondary. 

England in particular have become too obsessed with having people do a bit of everything instead of being the best at their primary function.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 7, 2019)

What's Kirsten said about the 100 then? I thought he was one of the coaches?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Perhaps he should have shown  a little more enthusiasm for the task.

I appreciate his desire for a work/life balance but even before being formally interviewed he had expressed doubts about taking the job if offered.

According to reports his presentation and interview seemed to confirm his doubts.
		
Click to expand...

Enthusiasm? Or was he being realistic and showing some metal against the ECB by suggesting that maybe some changes maybe required for the job - where as they have prob gone for the yes man who didnâ€™t want to rock the ECB boat - it also helps having Ashley Giles in there as a big yes man as well. 

Either way itâ€™s a world away from your original point which suggested Silverwood was a strong candidate despite very limited international experience and Kirstenâ€™s sole strong point was his nationality


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Enthusiasm? Or was he being realistic and showing some metal against the ECB by suggesting that maybe some changes maybe required for the job - where as they have prob gone for the yes man who didnâ€™t want to rock the ECB boat - it also helps having Ashley Giles in there as a big yes man as well.

Either way itâ€™s a world away from your original point which suggested Silverwood was a strong candidate despite very limited international experience and Kirstenâ€™s sole strong point was his nationality
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the ECB wanted  someone more in touch with the modern international game.

As for Giles being  a "yes man" you really couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 7, 2019)

One interesting point that's been raised in the BBC Sport comments on this is that the ECB announced the squad to tour NZ and have then chosen a new head coach. Why didn't they make the decision on the coach first to allow him to have input in the squad he wanted to take to NZ? Unless this decision was taken weeks ago and Silverwood did have input into the squad but they have delayed announcing his  appointment until now for some reason.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 7, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			One interesting point that's been raised in the BBC Sport comments on this is that the ECB announced the squad to tour NZ and have then chosen a new head coach. Why didn't they make the decision on the coach first to allow him to have input in the squad he wanted to take to NZ? Unless this decision was taken weeks ago and Silverwood did have input into the squad but they have delayed announcing his  appointment until now for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

Cos the ECB haven't got a clue.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 7, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Cos the ECB haven't got a clue.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of it was down to the relentless nature of the cricket calendar. 

Rightly or wrongly the ECB had made the decision that nothing would be allowed to detract from the Ashes series, including the appointment of a Bayliss' replacement. 

There was only a week between the end of the Ashes and having to name the squad to tour NZ. 

Hardly long enough to complete the recruitment process. 

I am no fan of the ECB  but, in this  case, they were trapped between a rock and a hard place as many would have been unhappy about  speculation over the coach's job whilst we were still trying to win a  series.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			A lot of it was down to the relentless nature of the cricket calendar.

Rightly or wrongly the ECB had made the decision that nothing would be allowed to detract from the Ashes series, including the appointment of a Bayliss' replacement.

There was only a week between the end of the Ashes and having to name the squad to tour NZ.

Hardly long enough to complete the recruitment process.

I am no fan of the ECB  but, in this  case, they were trapped between a rock and a hard place as many would have been unhappy about  speculation over the coach's job whilst we were still trying to win a  series.
		
Click to expand...

I am really at a loss as to how players cope these days. With all of the tours, tournaments, IPL etc they are only at home for a few months a year now. That must put serious strain on anybody's family life.


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



*Really?*

*You clearly don't follow cricket *as Silverwood was a strong candidate for some time.
		
Click to expand...



Settle down MM. . All I said he wasn't on the list(s) that *I'd* seen.

My posts on this thread should indicate that I do follow cricket.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 7, 2019)

Piece said:





Settle down MM. . All I said he wasn't on the list(s) that *I'd* seen.

My posts on this thread should indicate that I do follow cricket. 

Click to expand...

Apologies. 

I realised after I had posted that it wasn't exactly how I had intended.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2019)

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...ood-is-safe-pair-of-hands-says-nasser-hussain

Hussainâ€™s take on it , safe pair of hands , one of things he needs to do though is sort out a batting coach


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Apologies.

I realised after I had posted that it wasn't exactly how I had intended.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2019)

https://order-order.com/2019/10/08/ben-stokes-choked-wife/

Doesnt look good as reported!!!!


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2019)

fundy said:



https://order-order.com/2019/10/08/ben-stokes-choked-wife/

Doesnt look good as reported!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Clare Stokes @clarey_11
4m
Unbelievable what nonsense these people will make up! Me and Ben messing about squishing up each otherâ€™s faces cos thatâ€™s how we show affection and some pap tries to twist it in to a crazy story! And all before we then have a romantic McDonalds 20 mins later! @benstokes38


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			Clare Stokes @clarey_11
4m
Unbelievable what nonsense these people will make up! Me and Ben messing about squishing up each otherâ€™s faces cos thatâ€™s how we show affection and some pap tries to twist it in to a crazy story! And all before we then have a romantic McDonalds 20 mins later! @benstokes38
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s hope it was that and there isnâ€™t any witnesses etc - you donâ€™t know how people are behind the scenes and whilst he has certainly had his issue with violence - but against his wife ? I hope not


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Letâ€™s hope it was that and there isnâ€™t any witnesses etc - you donâ€™t know how people are behind the scenes and whilst he has certainly had his issue with violence - but against his wife ? I hope not
		
Click to expand...


the bit i dont believe is the maccy Ds, everyone know the cricketers choice is Nandos lol


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2019)

so Hashim Amla is signing for Surrey as a Kolpak player.................


----------



## Piece (Oct 20, 2019)

Anyone else watching this Hundred Draft? Reserve judgement on this until I've seen the programme and how it works!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2019)

Piece said:



			Anyone else watching this Hundred Draft? Reserve judgement on this until I've seen the programme and how it works!
		
Click to expand...

Watching it and just seeing all these foreign T20 money players arriving into the comp -really great for the English county game


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watching it and just seeing all these foreign T20 money players arriving into the comp -really great for the English county game 

Click to expand...

Would not surprise me that within 10 years the â€county gameâ€ as we know it will be replaced by a 6 or 8 team franchises to play 3 or 4 day game


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2019)

Piece said:



			Anyone else watching this Hundred Draft? Reserve judgement on this until I've seen the programme and how it works!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, would rather get a rusty razor blade and scratch my eyeballs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2019)

Sat through 2 minutes and that was 1 minute 50 seconds too long. Trying to find a way to garner interest in the same way as the NFL draft and failing miserably. Poor concept, and the draft a poor viewing concept. Doesn't bode well and yet another nail in the coffin of the county championship. When we can't compete at test level because our players, especially those coming through don't have access to a longer format, will the board do anything other than look up from counting their profits? No, didn't think so


----------



## Piece (Oct 20, 2019)

Well, Iâ€™m still watching it. And still none the wiser.


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2019)

Piece said:



			Well, Iâ€™m still watching it. And still none the wiser.
		
Click to expand...

theres 8 teams, that have no fans, based at the so called big grounds, theyve each been allocated a foreign coach and theyre now picking teams like its school playground cricket (all picking their mates i expect) with sky comms fawning over every pick like theyre the best player in the world

theyre then going to expect fans to pay Â£25 a ticket to watch a team they have no affiliation to play a format they dont need (except for all the new women and kids its going to bring in)

but one game a weeks gonna be on FTA tv so alls good


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2019)

Piece said:



			Well, Iâ€™m still watching it. And still none the wiser.
		
Click to expand...

Watching it and itâ€™s jobs for the old boys at time - how a team hasnâ€™t picked Baber I donâ€™t know , most explosive batsmen in T20 - yet they went for players like Warner.

At times they talk as if they have invented a brand new sport

The lack of Uk coaches is poor for me 

They are constructing some very good white ball teams and the actual cricket could be exciting. The draft is just like the IPL


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watching it and itâ€™s jobs for the old boys at time - how a team hasnâ€™t picked Baber I donâ€™t know , most explosive batsmen in T20 - yet they went for players like Warner.

At times they talk as if they have invented a brand new sport

The lack of Uk coaches is poor for me 

They are constructing some very good white ball teams and the actual cricket could be exciting. The draft is just like the IPL
		
Click to expand...


Warner was the leading run scorer in the IPL last year, expect theres plenty of picks to be criticised not sure hes one despite his ashes summer

the lack of UK coaches is utterly horrendous but very ECB sadly


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2019)

I have no doubt the hype behind this will drive it forward and the crowds will be there. I really hope they find a way to get the kids in cheaply or free although anything that affects the precious EWCB bottom line hardly likely to happen. I'll no doubt watch the first couple of games but hard to get excited about a franchise


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have no doubt the hype behind this will drive it forward and the crowds will be there. I really hope they find a way to get the kids in cheaply or free although anything that affects the precious EWCB bottom line hardly likely to happen. I'll no doubt watch the first couple of games but hard to get excited about a franchise
		
Click to expand...


theyll sell out the london games, maybe birmingham, theyll be giving away a lot of tickets at the other grounds if they want full houses


----------



## Piece (Oct 20, 2019)

Who or what is financing all this?


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2019)

Piece said:



			Who or what is financing all this?
		
Click to expand...

The ECB and tv deals


----------



## Piece (Oct 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			The ECB and tv deals
		
Click to expand...

Ta. Is this on Sky as well as terrestrial?


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2019)

Piece said:



			Ta. Is this on Sky as well as terrestrial?
		
Click to expand...

very much on sky, very little on BBC


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 20, 2019)

Piece said:



			Well, Iâ€™m still watching it. And still none the wiser.
		
Click to expand...

And each player put himself in a price bracket. If he does not get picked he is out. They then canâ€™t offer themselves up in a different price bracket.


----------



## Piece (Oct 20, 2019)

This whiffs a bit like the Stanford thing a few years ago. I'm going to be wrong but I think this wont last more than a few years.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watching it and itâ€™s jobs for the old boys at time - how a team hasnâ€™t picked Baber I donâ€™t know , most explosive batsmen in T20 - yet they went for players like Warner.

At times they talk as if they have invented a brand new sport

The lack of Uk coaches is poor for me 

They are constructing some very good white ball teams and the actual cricket could be exciting. The draft is just like the IPL
		
Click to expand...

Babar isn't available for hardly any of the tournament. Potentially zero games, he was never getting picked. Warner is a still a stud in white ball cricket.


----------



## Junior (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm all for being creative and trying new things.  I hope it works and fills grounds up and down the country and get people interested in cricket.   

My question is......what are the ECB trying to do to reinvigorate first class cricket and produce test match players ?  Or, will it just be the same as last season where FCC is 'fitted' inbetween the shorter formats ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 21, 2019)

For me The Hundred is yet another sports event designed for the TV viewers rather than live spectators. 

Sport in this country tends to be  followed on a tribal/local basis and that following requires supporters to feel some affinity to the teams.

As for those currently not following cricket  I am afraid that I cannot see a sudden upsurge in interest just because The Hundred is 20 balls less per innings compared with T20.

This is going to be hard when squads are filled with players with no previous local connection. There are more Kolpak players under 25 than English qualified of a similar age. 

And how many  spectators are going to travel from Taunton for example or Durham to say, Cardiff, Southampton or Leeds.

Trent Rockets have selected seven players from Notts but not one from either Derbyshire or Leicestershire. Why would cricket fans from those counties feel an affinity to the Rockets.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 21, 2019)

I am unaware of any test cricket going on at the moment.....


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I am unaware of any test cricket going on at the moment.....

Click to expand...


its ok well make you look better after xmas


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2019)

George Dobells view on the hundred:

http://data.parliament.uk/writtenev...-future-of-english-cricket/written/106274.pdf


----------



## Tongo (Oct 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			George Dobells view on the hundred:

http://data.parliament.uk/writtenev...-future-of-english-cricket/written/106274.pdf

Click to expand...

What can the DCMS actually do regarding the 100?

And if they do something does that count as government interference which recently got Zimbabwe suspended from the ICC?


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2019)

Tongo said:



			What can the DCMS actually do regarding the 100?

And if they do something does that count as government interference which recently got Zimbabwe suspended from the ICC?
		
Click to expand...


I expect very little is the answer

As for the 2nd point i think it would have to be pretty extreme involvement to get to the level of the Zimbabwe situation!!!


----------



## Tongo (Oct 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			I expect very little is the answer

As for the 2nd point i think it would have to be pretty extreme involvement to get to the level of the Zimbabwe situation!!!
		
Click to expand...

The last half a dozen or so paragraphs of that piece are what might make a difference. Some very probing questions. The bit about disability cricket is a belter!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			George Dobells view on the hundred:

http://data.parliament.uk/writtenev...-future-of-english-cricket/written/106274.pdf

Click to expand...

Very well put and you only have to look at social media to see its a popular feeling amongst cricket fans 

I think someone has already said it but itâ€™s a bit like the Stanford episode - this could be very embarrassing for the ECB but one that needs to happen. 

I am slightly disappointed though that the counties crumbled to it though because of the â€œpayoffsâ€


----------



## Mudball (Oct 24, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I am unaware of any test cricket going on at the moment.....

Click to expand...

SA touring India at the moment.  Watched a bit of India v South Africa 3rd test.  SA humiliated. Rohit Sharma being tried as a test opener and has scored 500+ over 3 test.   in the 3rd test, SA lost 16 wickets in 1 day!!.  SA said they came prepared for spin on spinning tracks but ran into Indian quicks who ripped thru them.  India is without Bhumra who is injured at the moment.   But the others did the damage.  Love how India has gone from a spinning country to create a generation of real dangerous quicks who can exploit even the Indian dust bowls tracks.    

BTW, in a bit of perverse way, I am enjoying how bowlers are no longer afraid of using the fast bouncer.  While I dont want anyone get hurt and SA had to send in a concussion substitute - I think the bouncer is now keeping batsman on their feet and re-balancing the equation towards the bowler again.  Just checking if it is just me who thinks that.


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2019)

Mudball said:



			SA touring India at the moment.  Watched a bit of India v South Africa 3rd test.  SA humiliated. Rohit Sharma being tried as a test opener and has scored 500+ over 3 test.   in the 3rd test, SA lost 16 wickets in 1 day!!.  SA said they came prepared for spin on spinning tracks but ran into Indian quicks who ripped thru them.  India is without Bhumra who is injured at the moment.   But the others did the damage.  Love how India has gone from a spinning country to create a generation of real dangerous quicks who can exploit even the Indian dust bowls tracks.    

BTW, in a bit of perverse way, I am enjoying how bowlers are no longer afraid of using the fast bouncer.  While I dont want anyone get hurt and SA had to send in a concussion substitute - I think the bouncer is now keeping batsman on their feet and re-balancing the equation towards the bowler again.  Just checking if it is just me who thinks that.
		
Click to expand...


not seen a ball of the series, laughed at the saffers scores but thats about it, cant be doing 4 and 5am starts anymore, too old for that, not too sure id be going overboard about the indian quicks bar Bumrah just yet though

love the bouncer always have, think theres huge doses of hypocrisy going around about it, as usual most of it from the aussies. have to laugh at most of the t20 generation trying to play the short ball, havent got a clue and take their eyes off it far too early in a large proportion of cases


----------



## Mudball (Oct 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			not seen a ball of the series, laughed at the saffers scores but thats about it, cant be doing 4 and 5am starts anymore, too old for that, not too sure id be going overboard about the indian quicks bar Bumrah just yet though

love the bouncer always have, think theres huge doses of hypocrisy going around about it, *as usual most of it from the aussie*s. have to laugh at most of the t20 generation trying to play the short ball, havent got a clue and take their eyes off it far too early in a large proportion of cases
		
Click to expand...

They can dish them but cant take them..   love the aussies for it.   Without Smith, they struggled.    I was passing thru India this week and caught some on telly here.  I want to see what the Indian quicks do when they tour down under.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2019)

Cannot seem to find and answer online. Does anyone know when tickets for the 100 start going on sale. Would be a perfect Xmas present for my nephew who is cricket mad but cannot see when fixtures and ticket sales are announced.


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Cannot seem to find and answer online. Does anyone know when tickets for the 100 start going on sale. Would be a perfect Xmas present for my nephew who is cricket mad but cannot see when fixtures and ticket sales are announced.
		
Click to expand...


THE ECB in all their wisdom launched it with a fanfare but no tickets available, think at the moment your best option is to sign up their mailing list to be identified when the tickets go on sale, or you could buy your nephew tickets for a proper cricket game


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			THE ECB in all their wisdom launched it with a fanfare but no tickets available, think at the moment your best option is to sign up their mailing list to be identified when the tickets go on sale, or you could buy your nephew tickets for a proper cricket game 

Click to expand...

Looking at day 3 of the test v Pakistan as another option


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Looking at day 3 of the test v Pakistan as another option
		
Click to expand...


Trent Bridge?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			Trent Bridge?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, easy train trip from my area. Any idea which is the best stand for a test there


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Yep, easy train trip from my area. Any idea which is the best stand for a test there
		
Click to expand...


Well for a start I dont think you'll want the William Clarke Stand (as that where you cant have a drink!). Personally prefer to be side on so either Fox Road or what was the Parr Stand, if you prefer behind the bowler then the Radcliffe Road end probably. Expect theres a ground map on their site when buying though, been a few years since Ive been to Trent Bridge and they may have renamed parts. TBI or the Larwood and Voce good for a pint


----------



## fundy (Oct 29, 2019)

Shakib Al Hasan been banned for failing to report approaches to corrupt games. Just another 100 or so to go lol

https://www.icc-cricket.com/media-releases/1473892


----------



## fundy (Nov 8, 2019)

I see Bairstow has slid back into the test squad via the back door already!


----------



## Tongo (Nov 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			I see Bairstow has slid back into the test squad via the back door already!
		
Click to expand...

What a joke. Just about sums up England's selection policies. 

But he is Joe's mate of course.


----------



## Mudball (Nov 15, 2019)

Just finished watching â€˜The Edgeâ€™. Story about the English cricket team and how they became #1 Test team, win the Ashes and then the grand collapse and mental health issues ... worth a watch .. Check it out now on Prime Video!
https://watch.amazon.co.uk/detail?asin=B07SQ4L1WM


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2019)

Somerset have been penalised 24 points (12 of them suspended for two years) after the Taunton pitch for the Championship decider against Essex was rated "poor" because of "excessive unevenness of bounce". They have a fortnight to appeal.


Whilst im not totally surprised with the sentiment, why on earth has this taken the ECB 2 months to decide and surely the points shouldnt be carried forward but shouldve been last season


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			Somerset have been penalised 24 points (12 of them suspended for two years) after the Taunton pitch for the Championship decider against Essex was rated "poor" because of "excessive unevenness of bounce". They have a fortnight to appeal.


Whilst im not totally surprised with the sentiment, why on earth has this taken the ECB 2 months to decide and surely the points shouldnt be carried forward but shouldve been last season
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what it all achieves at the end of the day 

They tried to produce a pitch to encourage the win and result which didnâ€™t work but then I have always had an issue with teams being fined for pitches - as long as they arenâ€™t dangerous then I canâ€™t see why teams canâ€™t set up a pitch to suit them ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2019)

Key seems to definitely back the decision https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...uld-be-warning-to-other-counties-says-rob-key


----------



## fundy (Nov 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Key seems to definitely back the decision https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...uld-be-warning-to-other-counties-says-rob-key

Click to expand...

Used to have a lot of time for him, nowadays hes just become another hypocritical soundbite mouthpiece on sky. 

Wonder what he thought of the Canterbury pitch that Kent played Essex on a few weeks earlier where his beloved Kent were bowled out for 40 and whether they shouldve been treated the same! Or does he not want to comment on that lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			Used to have a lot of time for him, nowadays hes just become another hypocritical soundbite mouthpiece on sky.

Wonder what he thought of the Canterbury pitch that Kent played Essex on a few weeks earlier where his beloved Kent were bowled out for 40 and whether they shouldve been treated the same! Or does he not want to comment on that lol
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - he will have no problems with the â€œshot across the bowâ€ being against one of the small counties - it wonâ€™t be long until the CC is just between the big boys - itâ€™s a complete disgrace this punishment goes into next season


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			Used to have a lot of time for him, nowadays hes just become another hypocritical soundbite mouthpiece on sky.

Wonder what he thought of the Canterbury pitch that Kent played Essex on a few weeks earlier where his beloved Kent were bowled out for 40 and whether they shouldve been treated the same! Or does he not want to comment on that lol
		
Click to expand...

Not saying I agree with his comments and I agree totally with your sentiments regarding the Canterbury pitch and why wasn't that flagged by the ECB?


----------



## Mudball (Nov 20, 2019)

Win the toss and send the debutant in to bat on a green pitch ... what could go run ..


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 20, 2019)

My fave series this. Iâ€™ll get there 1 day!!


----------



## fundy (Nov 20, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Win the toss and send the debutant in to bat on a green pitch ... what could go run ..
		
Click to expand...

its hardly green for NZ, expected to be a decent track to bat on if you see off the new ball. And theres the crux of it...


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 20, 2019)

Absolutely no question it looks a bat first pitch.


----------



## fundy (Nov 20, 2019)

very easy paced pitch, decent enough carry, little bit of swing for the new ball otherwise looks great batting conditions


----------



## fundy (Nov 20, 2019)

what a stunning setting this is too, love a ground with grassy banks and a nice backdrop!


----------



## fundy (Nov 21, 2019)

61/1 after 29 overs at lunch, its like someones turned the clock back a decade lol

Promising early signs from Sibley and Burns has battled hard


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			61/1 after 29 overs at lunch, its like someones turned the clock back a decade lol

Promising early signs from Sibley and Burns has battled hard
		
Click to expand...

Sibley looked out of his depth to anything on our outside off stump. on his pads pretty good, i can see sides just bowling wide to him TBH. Burns workd hard, but didn't make the most of his couple of breaks. Denley looked pretty good from what i saw some nice pull shots of Wagner. Lets hope Stokes and Pope can get a descent total


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Sibley looked out of his depth to anything on our outside off stump. on his pads pretty good, i can see sides just bowling wide to him TBH. Burns workd hard, but didn't make the most of his couple of breaks. Denley looked pretty good from what i saw some nice pull shots of Wagner. Lets hope Stokes and Pope can get a descent total
		
Click to expand...

Hard to be tough on Sibley on debut and 20+ not the worse return I've seen from an England opener in their first innings. I thought he was patient and he'll obviously look at the innings again on film. I am sure he'll work on thechnique outside the off stump (think a few need to look at that). All said a good solid base going forward. What a lovely setting too


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hard to be tough on Sibley on debut and 20+ not the worse return I've seen from an England opener in their first innings. I thought he was patient and he'll obviously look at the innings again on film. I am sure he'll work on thechnique outside the off stump (think a few need to look at that). All said a good solid base going forward. What a lovely setting too
		
Click to expand...

sure, but the way he set up almost closed off the off side and De Grondwhateverhescalled, was bowling 70 ish and looked like i struggled to be able to like anything up.

one thing i did notice was the number of no balls bowled by Wagner that were not called, mostly the ones he beat the bat and hurried the batsman... when are the ICC going to do something about this sides are missing out on a fair few runs


----------



## Mudball (Nov 21, 2019)

what happened...  Went to bed after hearing England choosing to send in a debutante on a green pitch ....  Was expecting to wake up to the news of a Eng collapse and Kiwis safely negotiating the the last session of play.   

*None of that happened*

The pitch was not green, looks brown and flat... already signs of breaking down.  
Sibley seems to have played well... very interesting technique.  I am assuming his county run wagon wheel is fully on the leg side.  I wonder if the opposition did not just bowl outside offstump as well as packing the leg side.   Planning to watch highlights tonight.    
We have an opener who scored a 50
We have 2 others who scored a 50..
Dream start for Silverwood

... game on.  I might even buy a lottery


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			what a stunning setting this is too, love a ground with grassy banks and a nice backdrop!
		
Click to expand...

Stayed near there a few yearsâ€™ ago when some of the lesser known teams were trying to qualify. Fantastic place. Went out a night and Jeff Crowe who was involved was at the same restauran. He was so full of himself and nobody could get a word in edgewis!


----------



## Tongo (Nov 21, 2019)

Listened to some of the first day on TMS last night. Sounded like a good, solid start. Steve Finn was very good as an analyst whilst Ramprakash was quietly impressive too. 

England will need to be patient with Sibley in the same way they have been patient with Burns and Denly. They are starting to progress and i think Sibley will too.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Listened to some of the first day on TMS last night. Sounded like a good, solid start. Steve Finn was very good as an analyst whilst Ramprakash was quietly impressive too.

England will need to be patient with Sibley in the same way they have been patient with Burns and Denly. They are starting to progress and i think Sibley will too.
		
Click to expand...

of course they have to stick with him for a couple of series. But De Grond, servered up some floaty half vols outside of and he just clothed them, Denly on the other hand looked classy


----------



## Mudball (Nov 21, 2019)

Just watched the highlights... Roots was poor.  I am not sure with the fascination to change batting stance, trigger movements and setup. Donâ€™t know if this is an impact from T20.. now he seems to be moving to the off and back. Unless this is something that the batting coaches are focussing on due to conditions and NZ bowlers


----------



## fundy (Nov 21, 2019)

Stokes and Pope both gifted their wickets in the first hour  Dangerous rest of session ahead and could do with Buttler getting in


----------



## fundy (Nov 21, 2019)

Curran using the "blond left hand tailenders" review up lol


----------



## Piece (Nov 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			Curran using the "blond left hand tailenders" review up lol
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why he thought that wasnâ€™t out! Banking on a no ball


----------



## fundy (Nov 21, 2019)

Piece said:



			Not sure why he thought that wasnâ€™t out! Banking on a no ball 

Click to expand...

felt very much along the lines of weve still got 2 left i may as well chance my arm


----------



## Piece (Nov 21, 2019)

Ah, England collapse. Iâ€™ve missed you my old friend.


----------



## fundy (Nov 21, 2019)

Piece said:



			Ah, England collapse. Iâ€™ve missed you my old friend.
		
Click to expand...

see the new approach lasted one whole day then lol


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Stokes and Pope both gifted their wickets in the first hour  Dangerous rest of session ahead and could do with Buttler getting in
		
Click to expand...

was watching live and you would have though southee bowled two balls of the century.. wide long hops the pair


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2019)

Disappointing Stokes didn't show enough composure to get to the ton and another disturbing batting collapse. Good wicket for Curran to get rid of Williamson and so I suppose England are on top (just) but need early wickets tomorrow. Elsewhere Aussies well on top against Pakistan at 300+ for 1 in reply to 240 all out from the Pakistan batsmen


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disappointing Stokes didn't show enough composure to get to the ton and another disturbing batting collapse. Good wicket for Curran to get rid of Williamson and so I suppose England are on top (just) but need early wickets tomorrow. Elsewhere Aussies well on top against Pakistan at 300+ for 1 in reply to 240 all out from the Pakistan batsmen
		
Click to expand...


Yeah pretty sure Stokes has a few credits in the bank to be too critical lol

Leach up to 10 in the order and only a matter of time before hes above Archer too surely, yet again he showed batting really isnt that hard if you apply yourself


----------



## Mudball (Nov 22, 2019)

Tuned into watch India v Bangladesh first D/N match..    looks like Bangladesh played a T20..  106 all out!!!  I dont know if it is a visibility thing or pitch/pace.    I like the concept of a D/N match.  But when i think about it, i dont want to watch a test match after a day's work and a beer.   I would rather watch a crash-bang-wallopp T20 instead of a D/N Test match...  

... any views on D/N matches?  future or gimmick?


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Tuned into watch India v Bangladesh first D/N match..    looks like Bangladesh played a T20..  106 all out!!!  I dont know if it is a visibility thing or pitch/pace.    I like the concept of a D/N match.  But when i think about it, i dont want to watch a test match after a day's work and a beer.   I would rather watch a crash-bang-wallopp T20 instead of a D/N Test match...  

... any views on D/N matches?  future or gimmick?
		
Click to expand...

gimmick for me, but then im a purist

give it 10 years and well be watching 5 overs a side and be done inside an hour, heck lets just go straight to the super over lol, the irreversible dumbing down of a great sport gone too far sadly and only going to continue

and the more they dumb it down the more it gets corrupted, i see they abandoned a T10 (yup that format already exists) because they couldnt print out the over by over DLS targets in a rain affected match, and people say golf shoots itself in the foot.............


----------



## IanM (Nov 22, 2019)

Got to be the future.... I grew up in an era where Sunday was a rest day in Test Matches!  Good opportunity for folk to go after work/school.  And that timing applies to all forms of the game.

We go to the Rose Bowl after work for a team outing, even folk who are not cricket fans...make a night of it.

Can't see it getting to short a format, or it isnt worth the travel time!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2019)

Piece said:



			Ah, England collapse. Iâ€™ve missed you my old friend.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, he is never too far away.

I love England playing New Zealand, they play the game in the right way. Somehow, as with tours to Australia, I just can't get into it though. The time zones kill it and so I only get to see action after the event. It is almost as though they don't happen.


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2019)

Just seen a video from Aus game last night.

In 2 sessions, Pakistan bowled 23 no balls! 1 of them was called a no ball on the field, 1 of them was called a no ball on review after it got a wicket and 21 werent called at all!!!! Long long over due that the front foot no ball is taken away from the onfield umpire and done by the third umpire, on every single delivery


----------



## Tongo (Nov 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			gimmick for me, but then im a purist

give it 10 years and well be watching 5 overs a side and be done inside an hour, heck lets just go straight to the super over lol, the irreversible dumbing down of a great sport gone too far sadly and only going to continue

and the more they dumb it down the more it gets corrupted, i see they abandoned a T10 (yup that format already exists) because they couldnt print out the over by over DLS targets in a rain affected match, and people say golf shoots itself in the foot.............
		
Click to expand...

www.yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2019/11/21/cricket-agonistes/


----------



## Mudball (Nov 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			gimmick for me, but then im a purist

give it 10 years and well be watching 5 overs a side and be done inside an hour, heck lets just go straight to the super over lol, the irreversible dumbing down of a great sport gone too far sadly and only going to continue

and the more they dumb it down the more it gets corrupted, i see they abandoned a T10 (yup that format already exists) because they couldnt print out the over by over DLS targets in a rain affected match, and people say golf shoots itself in the foot.............
		
Click to expand...


Tendulkar ha suggested a rewamp of a 50 over ODI format by saying it could be split into 2 innings of 25 overs each.  I can see the logic of it and how it makes it more balanced.   Now when he says that, BCCI will want to try it and if BCCI tries it, the ICC wont be far behind.    

https://www.wisden.com/stories/inte...ver-format-sachin-tendulkar-four-innings-odis


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 22, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Tuned into watch India v Bangladesh first D/N match..    looks like Bangladesh played a T20..  106 all out!!!  I dont know if it is a visibility thing or pitch/pace.    I like the concept of a D/N match.  But when i think about it, i dont want to watch a test match after a day's work and a beer.   I would rather watch a crash-bang-wallopp T20 instead of a D/N Test match... 

... any views on D/N matches?  future or gimmick?
		
Click to expand...

Day/Night not a problem, I went to the Test v W Indies at Edgbaston. 

Only problem is evening temperatures in England. 

However, I certainly don't want to see anymore emphasis on "pub cricket " whether that is T20 or The Hundred (bloody abomination)!


----------



## Piece (Nov 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Just seen a video from Aus game last night.

In 2 sessions, Pakistan bowled 23 no balls! 1 of them was called a no ball on the field, 1 of them was called a no ball on review after it got a wicket and *21 werent called at all!!!*! Long long over due that the front foot no ball is taken away from the onfield umpire and done by the third umpire, on every single delivery
		
Click to expand...

Comedy. This is should be straight and quick to implement.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Yeah pretty sure Stokes has a few credits in the bank to be too critical lol

Leach up to 10 in the order and only a matter of time before hes above Archer too surely, yet again he showed batting really isnt that hard if you apply yourself
		
Click to expand...

personally i would put Leach ahead of Archer.... and maybe Root


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Just seen a video from Aus game last night.

In 2 sessions, Pakistan bowled 23 no balls! 1 of them was called a no ball on the field, 1 of them was called a no ball on review after it got a wicket and 21 werent called at all!!!! Long long over due that the front foot no ball is taken away from the onfield umpire and done by the third umpire, on every single delivery
		
Click to expand...

It appears that the front foot rule is only applied these days if an appeal is reviewed. 

Surely with modern technology it should be possible for these to be called pretty well instantly by the third umpire.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Just seen a video from Aus game last night.

In 2 sessions, Pakistan bowled 23 no balls! 1 of them was called a no ball on the field, 1 of them was called a no ball on review after it got a wicket and 21 werent called at all!!!! Long long over due that the front foot no ball is taken away from the onfield umpire and done by the third umpire, on every single delivery
		
Click to expand...

someone in the pakistan team is quids in then

But seriously,something needs done about the NB problem


----------



## Mudball (Nov 22, 2019)

Just watching the Ind v Bangladesh D/N match.  Bangladesh is p*ss poor, but what a masterclass from Kohli..  As someone who considers Sachin's straight drive as the most textbook shot, I must say superbly impressed by Kholi's cover drive.  The timing was phenomenal...  Brilliant to watch.  The head position is copybook. 

... and he followed due process and produced another 50.   just another day in the office


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2019)

why would you not bowl Archer first up today????


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2019)

Not sure i understand the approach to that session from england at all, not one little bit


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2019)

Rush through 10 overs of spin so that the new ball is due a couple of overs before lunch and then dont bother to take it lol, hard to understand the plan here apart from the skipper fancies a few overs


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rush through 10 overs of spin so that the new ball is due a couple of overs before lunch and then dont bother to take it lol, hard to understand the plan here apart from the skipper fancies a few overs
		
Click to expand...

yes, couldn't understand the logic of that.

game up at Lunch and went to bed, glad i did days like that makes it even more frustrating beeing and England Cricket fan


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2019)

Pretty fair assessment https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/50528266


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pretty fair assessment https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/50528266

Click to expand...


lol, am a Ramps fan but having been a massive failure as a batting coach for several years hes pretty quick to be critical of the current set up on the radio and in print. what do they say about jobs for the boys.............


----------



## Captainron (Nov 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			Just seen a video from Aus game last night.

In 2 sessions, Pakistan bowled 23 no balls! 1 of them was called a no ball on the field, 1 of them was called a no ball on review after it got a wicket and 21 werent called at all!!!! Long long over due that the front foot no ball is taken away from the onfield umpire and done by the third umpire, on every single delivery
		
Click to expand...

Cost me a fortune in winning bets. Those were on call and the blind umps missed the lot.......


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2019)

nz still happy to take time out of the game, really should be pushing on a bit now to try and give themselves a decent chance of victory, seems theyre happy to wait and hope england self combust (you can see why lol)


----------



## Mudball (Nov 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			nz still happy to take time out of the game, really should be pushing on a bit now to try and give themselves a decent chance of victory, seems theyre happy to wait and hope england self combust (you can see why lol)
		
Click to expand...

Agree .. was watching India v Bang.. with the last wicket batting and a lead of 250, Kohli declares and gets Bang to bat the last hour.. result, they run thru the top order in the next hour with the ball swinging around ..  got to push the advantage when you have it


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2019)

what a disgusting shot from Root, lead from the front lol


----------



## fundy (Nov 25, 2019)

been some bad shots but pretty sure Pope has just won that contest lol


----------



## fundy (Nov 25, 2019)

and a late entry from Buttler choosing not to bother playing one at all

horrid horrid performance all test but credit to New Zealand theyve been highly impressive


----------



## Mudball (Nov 25, 2019)

Ahh... gone with the wind (again).. great leave by Buttler when you have just arrived at the crease and facing someone bowling so wide of the crease..

.. with every game my respect for young Curran keeps increasing - how long before he gives up


----------



## Tongo (Nov 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			and a late entry from Buttler choosing not to bother playing one at all

horrid horrid performance all test but credit to New Zealand theyve been highly impressive
		
Click to expand...

Ben Foakes wouldnt have left it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 25, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Ahh... gone with the wind (again).. great leave by Buttler when you have just arrived at the crease and facing someone bowling so wide of the crease..

.. with every game my respect for young Curran keeps increasing - how long before he gives up
		
Click to expand...

He's no opening bowler in Test cricket though and whilst his batting in the second innings showed fight and resilience his judgement of his only ball in the first innings was pretty poor. 

I'm afraid that I can't really see that anyone other than Denly did anything to enhance their reputation.


----------



## Mudball (Nov 25, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			He's no opening bowler in Test cricket though and whilst his batting in the second innings showed fight and resilience his judgement of his only ball in the first innings was pretty poor.

I'm afraid that I can't really see that anyone other than Denly did anything to enhance their reputation.
		
Click to expand...

i look at Sam as a longer term bet.. he shows tenacity and fight.   Not comparing to Denly who is about 10-12 years older than Sam.    Sam was good against India in England too.  Also he has been alright in all formats.  Give him another 5 years (unless we kill his mojo before that)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 25, 2019)

Mudball said:



			i look at Sam as a longer term bet.. he shows tenacity and fight.   Not comparing to Denly who is about 10-12 years older than Sam.    Sam was good against India in England too.  Also he has been alright in all formats.  Give him another 5 years (unless we kill his mojo before that)
		
Click to expand...

But you were particularly praising his performance in this match.

Decent first change option particularly with his left arm action but like so many before him he needs conditions to be favourable as he isn't that quick and his diminutive stature means a lack of bounce. 

His batting is  useful at number 8and he certainly seems to have the right attitude but he's no Ben Stokes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2019)

Curran definitely a great asset as a first change but can't see him as a long term opener. Decent enough batter down the order. Sad about the racial abuse of Archer https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/50543623


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2019)

I did smirk at Root saying we did lots of good things but not for long enough!


----------



## Mudball (Nov 26, 2019)

Stokes makes it to Top 10, while Rooty drops out.   Just 3 runs separate Smith and Kohli on top of the ranking - Boxing day test matches will be interesting for both (though i dont think they care much about rankings)

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...batting-rankings-joe-root-drops-out-of-top-10 

Somehow i disagree with Root as Captain.  There is no need for the best batsman to be captain.. he should focus on his batting without having the extra pressure.  IMO he is not the best tactician so why kill his batting with the load.  I remember Tendulkar becoming captain and then the world collapsed for him.   It was only after he gave it up that we got to see Sachin re-emerge.  Smith, Kane Williamsom and Kohli are probably an exception to the rule


----------



## fundy (Nov 26, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Stokes makes it to Top 10, while Rooty drops out.   Just 3 runs separate Smith and Kohli on top of the ranking - Boxing day test matches will be interesting for both (though i dont think they care much about rankings)

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...batting-rankings-joe-root-drops-out-of-top-10 

Somehow i disagree with Root as Captain.  There is no need for the best batsman to be captain.. he should focus on his batting without having the extra pressure.  IMO he is not the best tactician so why kill his batting with the load.  I remember Tendulkar becoming captain and then the world collapsed for him.   It was only after he gave it up that we got to see Sachin re-emerge.  Smith, Kane Williamsom and Kohli are probably an exception to the rule
		
Click to expand...


theyre only rankings, not sure anyone overly cares


----------



## Tongo (Nov 26, 2019)

County fixtures released today. Predictably the 100 leaves quite a hole in the schedule. 

The round of matches between the Minor Counties and the First Class counties will be interesting though. Looking forward to getting along to a couple of those matches.


----------



## fundy (Nov 26, 2019)

plenty of county champs games in april may and september. so marginalised and the majority of it also at the same time as a possibly extended IPL so sides will be missing some players and overseas quality will be severely limited. dont worry though theyll be able to rock up and collect their money in the vanity project at the height of summer


----------



## Mudball (Nov 26, 2019)

Banton in IPL auctions and hoping to be picked by Mumbai Indians
https://cricketaddictor.com/cricket...on-reveals-the-ipl-team-he-wants-to-play-for/


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2019)

Buttler has tweaked his back and may not keep. Plan is to give the gloves to Pope. Foakes must wonder what he's done.

Surely Bairstow's available?


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			Buttler has tweaked his back and may not keep. Plan is to give the gloves to Pope. Foakes must wonder what he's done.

Surely Bairstow's available? 

Click to expand...


shame Bairstow went home the other day lol, think Ben Cox who's playing grade cricket is their alternative option

could be a double whammy for Bairstow if they bring Crawley in and he gets runs too


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			shame Bairstow went home the other day lol, think Ben Cox who's playing grade cricket is their alternative option

could be a double whammy for Bairstow if they bring Crawley in and he gets runs too
		
Click to expand...

There will always be room for JB, no matter how many runs, catches, wickets the other boys get


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2019)

Gone in with no keeper and no spinner and chosen to bowl first on a wicket that appears to have been shaved to within a mm of its life, what could go wrong lol

hard to see how bairstow and ali arent back in the side by the start of next summer without doing a thing


----------



## Mudball (Nov 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			Gone in with no keeper and *no spinner* and chosen to bowl first on a wicket that appears to have been shaved to within a mm of its life, what could go wrong lol

hard to see how bairstow and ali arent back in the side by the start of next summer without doing a thing
		
Click to expand...

does Root count as spinner?


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2019)

Mudball said:



			does Root count as spinner?
		
Click to expand...

nope

part time filth yes, spinner no


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 28, 2019)

Ok quickie for you cricket gurus, especially Fundy and Mudball.

what was unique about the number of runs Alex Stewart scored in tests ? No googling chaps.


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Ok quickie for you cricket gurus, especially Fundy and Mudball.

what was unique about the number of runs Alex Stewart scored in tests ? No googling chaps.
		
Click to expand...


its something like only player to score 7500 runs and not average 40 i think


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 28, 2019)

Not quite. Just read a book by Marcus Bergman who gave all sorts of irrelevant info. Will give you one more try and tell you tomorrow.
unless somebody beats you with the answer


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 28, 2019)

Put you out of your suspense guys. He was born 8th April 1963 and scored 8463 test runs


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Not quite. Just read a book by Marcus Bergman who gave all sorts of irrelevant info. Will give you one more try and tell you tomorrow.
unless somebody beats you with the answer
		
Click to expand...

only other one i remember that gets quoted about Stewart is he lost more tests than any other player (not sure if thats still true). my dads fav player, he'd prob know the answer in a split second lol


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Put you out of your suspense guys. He was born 8th April 1963 and scored 8463 test runs
		
Click to expand...

wow really, ah ok


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2019)

Root bowling before lunch on day 1, not optimal when you dont pick a spinner and choose to bowl first lol


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2019)

3rd umpire thinks its VAR lol


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2019)

Root looking like a complete imposter as a test captain again, albeit not helped by the selectors!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 30, 2019)

Just had a look at the scorecard for Aus v Pak. Pakistan must've been feeling pretty good when they had the Aussies at 8-1. Probably less so when the second wicket fell to make it 369-2. Aus 589-3 declared (Warner 335*, Labuschagne 162). Pakistan in response 3-1.


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2019)

Root has finally come to the batting party. Still behind though and work to do to get a chunky lead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2019)

Would be good if Root kicks on today. I can't really see England bowling NZ out cheaply enough to force a result


----------



## Mudball (Dec 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would be good if Root kicks on today. I can't really see England bowling NZ out cheaply enough to force a result
		
Click to expand...

170 so far and Burns on ton... now I can safely go to bed


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2019)

Hard to see anything but a draw with little play after lunch tomorrow expected

Root happily having a decent net and not worrying too much about pressing the scoring rate when a results needed (almost the complete opposite of how we normally bat lol)


----------



## Mudball (Dec 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			Hard to see anything but a draw with little play after lunch tomorrow expected

Root happily having a decent net and not worrying too much about pressing the scoring rate when a results needed (almost the complete opposite of how we normally bat lol)
		
Click to expand...

Can understand it..  given our propensity to collapse, Root wants to ensure that at least one game is draw.. if they press for it and we collapse and lose then he will be up the creek.  Thatâ€™s the negative mindset wher we are.   Flat is the new up - Draw is a win


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Can understand it..  given our propensity to collapse, Root wants to ensure that at least one game is draw.. if they press for it and we collapse and lose then he will be up the creek.  Thatâ€™s the negative mindset wher we are.   Flat is the new up - Draw is a win
		
Click to expand...

why didnt we bat like that at 0-0 in the first test then?


----------



## Junior (Dec 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			why didnt we bat like that at 0-0 in the first test then?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  I think they tried, but no one pushed on.  NZ are great at home but these wickets have been dead.  Im not sure if they were prepared like this on purpose but basically the wickets have negated Archer and Broad.    

On the plus side, Stokes, Pope and Butler looks a decent 5,6,7.  Ali will come back into the side and slot in at 8 when a spinner is needed. 

Burns, Denly, Bairstowe, Root, Stokes, Pope, Butler, Ali, Curran, Archer, Broad is a decent side.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2019)

Good knock from Root. Shame the last few wickets went quickly but when I saw we'd got a couple of early wickets I was getting more confident we could nick a win. Looks like we'll have to really get amongst them first thing and if we do I can see us having to get 230-250 in a session and a bit


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2019)

Junior said:



			Exactly.  I think they tried, but no one pushed on.  NZ are great at home but these wickets have been dead.  Im not sure if they were prepared like this on purpose but basically the wickets have negated Archer and Broad.    

On the plus side, Stokes, Pope and Butler looks a decent 5,6,7.  Ali will come back into the side and slot in at 8 when a spinner is needed. 

Burns, Denly, Bairstowe, Root, Stokes, Pope, Butler, Ali, Curran, Archer, Broad is a decent side.
		
Click to expand...


Didnt look much like it to me as they got out to an assortment of slashes to wide balls in the first test! Just conpletely back to front the way theyre approached batting in the 2 tests and gifted NZ the series in the process


what have Bairstow and Ali done to get back in? no Anderson when fit?


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good knock from Root. Shame the last few wickets went quickly but when I saw we'd got a couple of early wickets I was getting more confident we could nick a win. Looks like we'll have to really get amongst them first thing and if we do I can see us having to get 230-250 in a session and a bit
		
Click to expand...

you think NZ are gonna score 250/8 in less than 2 sessions then were gonna try and chase that and its not going to rain?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			you think NZ are gonna score 250/8 in less than 2 sessions then were gonna try and chase that and its not going to rain?
		
Click to expand...

No idea - haven't seen the forecast. As they trail still they'll need to occupy the crease for sure but also get some runs on the board to bowl at if we manage to get them all out with time left in the game


----------



## Tongo (Dec 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			Didnt look much like it to me as they got out to an assortment of slashes to wide balls in the first test! Just conpletely back to front the way theyre approached batting in the 2 tests and gifted NZ the series in the process


*what have Bairstow and Ali done to get back in?* no Anderson when fit?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. But as sure as night turns to day they will both be back in the team before the summer. Neither has played any red ball cricket since dropped (Ali is supposedly taking a break from red ball cricket) but their faces fit in the England set-up whereas players like Leach dont. There's talk of Jennings returning for Sri Lanka which is ridiculous. England never seem to learn when it comes to selection.


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Exactly. But as sure as night turns to day they will both be back in the team before the summer. Neither has played any red ball cricket since dropped (Ali is supposedly taking a break from red ball cricket) but their faces fit in the England set-up whereas players like Leach dont. *There's talk of Jennings returning for Sri Lanka which is ridiculou*s. England never seem to learn when it comes to selection.
		
Click to expand...



I think the Test side will be: Burns, Burns, Root, Root, Bairstow, Bairstow, Stokes, Stokes, Ali, Ali, Bairstow.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Exactly. But as sure as night turns to day they will both be back in the team before the summer. Neither has played any red ball cricket since dropped (Ali is supposedly taking a break from red ball cricket) but their faces fit in the England set-up whereas players like Leach dont.* There's talk of Jennings returning for Sri Lanka* which is ridiculous. England never seem to learn when it comes to selection.
		
Click to expand...


 i do hope not


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2019)

well the weather forecast seems to have improved at least, still a chance of some showers after lunch it seems


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			well the weather forecast seems to have improved at least, still a chance of some showers after lunch it seems
		
Click to expand...

Time for the Kiwis to force a result


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2019)

Piece said:



			Time for the Kiwis to force a result 

Click to expand...

even for England that would take some doing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudball (Dec 2, 2019)

Officially bored of this now... both of them nearly 50 and rain expected. There was a bit of excitement when I saw Curran going around the wicket to the right handed - with his action, imagine the angles he can create from that position - but he is bowling too wide to be effective. 

Switched off


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2019)

Denly’s drop. Up there with Mike Gattings.


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2019)

Did he, Denly, really just drop that mega dolly!? Love the Archer reaction 😂


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2019)

richart said:



			Denly’s drop. Up there with Mike Gattings.
		
Click to expand...

it might actually be worse lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			it might actually be worse lol
		
Click to expand...

It was and straight in the top 3 dollys of all time that were dropped


----------



## Mudball (Dec 3, 2019)

Poor Denly... on debut and possibly the only chance of the day.  Easy to pin this on him.   He might get a nickname out of this,..  Butter, Gobbler etc.   Hopefully he takes on chin and move on  

Some amazing reactions here >> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-12-03/joe-denly-drops-catch-in-england-vs-new-zealand-draw/11761124


----------



## Junior (Dec 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Didnt look much like it to me as they got out to an assortment of slashes to wide balls in the first test! Just conpletely back to front the way theyre approached batting in the 2 tests and gifted NZ the series in the process


what have Bairstow and Ali done to get back in? no Anderson when fit?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I get what your saying, it was a bit "block or boundary" in the first test.  The openers and Denly showed some application.  I hope that they learn from this test that batting for 2 days requires patience.  

Re Bairstowe and Ali, I just think that they are our best options.  I'd go Leach and Ali in Sri Lanka.    I'm a big believer in forms temporary, and if someone is good enough, then they should still be shown faith.  JB falls into this category for me.  I know its harsh on Crawley and Sibly, but I think if JB had played as much county cricket as them last year as opposed to England matches, he'd have got more runs.    In SA, if Anderson is fit, then depending on the wicket i'd bring him into my 11 for Ali or Curran.   

God i've missed test cricket.


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2019)

Junior said:



			Yeah, I get what your saying, it was a bit "block or boundary" in the first test.  The openers and Denly showed some application.  I hope that they learn from this test that batting for 2 days requires patience.  

Re Bairstowe and Ali, I just think that they are our best options.  I'd go Leach and Ali in Sri Lanka.    I'm a big believer in forms temporary, and if someone is good enough, then they should still be shown faith.  JB falls into this category for me.  I know its harsh on Crawley and Sibly, but I think if JB had played as much county cricket as them last year as opposed to England matches, he'd have got more runs.    In SA, if Anderson is fit, then depending on the wicket i'd bring him into my 11 for Ali or Curran.   

God i've missed test cricket.
		
Click to expand...


Isnt that the whole argument re JB though, hes playing every version of white ball cricket possible and batting accordingly. He remodelled his approach when he got dropped from the white ball side to the detriment of his approach to test match batting (hes not the only one i get that). There are very very few good enough to be world class in both red and white ball cricket and the gap between the two approaches continues to grow. County cricket is far from the perfect breeding ground but at least the guys coming up from there have been trying to bat time against a red ball


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Poor Denly... on debut and possibly the only chance of the day.  Easy to pin this on him.   He might get a nickname out of this,..  Butter, Gobbler etc.   Hopefully he takes on chin and move on  

Some amazing reactions here >> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-12-03/joe-denly-drops-catch-in-england-vs-new-zealand-draw/11761124

Click to expand...


apart from the one where Pope dropped Williamson down the leg side early on which a proper keeper wouldve caught almost every time, not gonna let the selectors off that lightly


----------



## Tongo (Dec 4, 2019)

Junior said:



			Yeah, I get what your saying, it was a bit "block or boundary" in the first test.  The openers and Denly showed some application.  I hope that they learn from this test that batting for 2 days requires patience. 

Re Bairstowe and Ali, I just think that they are our best options.  I'd go Leach and Ali in Sri Lanka.    I'm a big believer in forms temporary, and if someone is good enough, then they should still be shown faith.  JB falls into this category for me.  I know its harsh on Crawley and Sibly, but I think if JB had played as much county cricket as them last year as opposed to England matches, he'd have got more runs.    In SA, if Anderson is fit, then depending on the wicket i'd bring him into my 11 for Ali or Curran.  

God i've missed test cricket.
		
Click to expand...

But is Bairstow really though. His average over the last 3 years is just below 29 and that is having played 31 tests in that time. He had one good year, 2016, and has been mediocre other than that. Methinks the Yorkshire connections give him a longer rope.


----------



## Piece (Dec 4, 2019)

Very sad news. RIP Bob Willis.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 4, 2019)

RIP Bob. Will be sorely missed, one of the voices and characters I associate with watching cricket, very sad day.


----------



## fundy (Dec 4, 2019)

RIP Bob Willis

sad news about one of my first cricket idols when I was a nipper


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			RIP Bob Willis

sad news about one of my first cricket idols when I was a nipper
		
Click to expand...

sad news indeed .loved his debate work ,told it as he saw it. RIP Bob. and thanks for the memories .


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2019)

Very sad news. 

Will always remember his eight second innings wickets against Aussies in 1981. A man possessed that day.


----------



## Piece (Dec 4, 2019)

Listening to the radio it was said he was ill, kept it private, and wanted to work in TV cricket as long as he could. When he was on the cricket debate, he was a great watch, particularly after a bad day for England.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2019)

At times I thought he was curmugeonly on Sky for the sake of it but at least he didn't sit on the fence and be bland. An iconic cricketer in his era and certainly has in place in English cricket history.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 4, 2019)

Very sad news


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 4, 2019)

Such sad news.

Bob Willis's career was an example to everyone who is honoured to wear the shirt, because he is in the pantheon of wonderful English cricketers.

Because of this he was passionate about England cricket, and it was the reason he had such strong views. If you weren't up to it he told you. But make no mistake, if you performed well he was effusive with his praise.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 4, 2019)

fenwayrich said:



			Such sad news.

Bob Willis's career was an example to everyone who is honoured to wear the shirt, because he is in the pantheon of wonderful English cricketers.

Because of this he was passionate about England cricket, and it was the reason he had such strong views. If you weren't up to it he told you. But make no mistake, if you performed well he was effusive with his praise.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on summary. May the legend now rest.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 4, 2019)

Admired him as a player for both England and The Bears.

Although he didn't always have the easiest of relationships with the supporters at Edgbaston.

Remember him being reminded not long after Headingley '81 by a lubricated Brummie "put your back into it Willis, yow ent playin for Ingland nar". To his eternal credit he laughed.

Unusually as a commentator/pundit he achieved the same very top level standards with his honest appraisal and understanding of the game.

RIP Big Fella, you will be missed.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 4, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202270085961977858


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2019)

fenwayrich said:



			Such sad news.

Bob Willis's career was an example to everyone who is honoured to wear the shirt, because he is in the pantheon of wonderful English cricketers.

Because of this he was passionate about England cricket, and it was the reason he had such strong views. If you weren't up to it he told you. But make no mistake, if you performed well he was effusive with his praise.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed and so refreshing someone willing to leave reputations (his and the players) at the door and call it exactly how he saw it based on the players performances on the days play


----------



## Junior (Dec 5, 2019)

Tongo said:



			But is Bairstow really though. His average over the last 3 years is just below 29 and that is having played 31 tests in that time. He had one good year, 2016, and has been mediocre other than that. Methinks the Yorkshire connections give him a longer rope.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly do think he is.  I believe that he's victim to white ball success and this has carried over into his test form.  A good coach could help him with this.  I don't want to hark back to the days of in and out (think Crawley, Hick, Ramps, latterly Vince and Ballance ) selections.  Believe and show faith in him, coach him well and he'll regain that form he once showed.    I think he's a better option thatn Sibley or Crawley right now.  Let them flourish and continue to hone their skills in the lions and county cricket.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 5, 2019)

Junior said:



			I honestly do think he is.  I believe that he's victim to white ball success and this has carried over into his test form.  A good coach could help him with this.  I don't want to hark back to the days of in and out (think Crawley, Hick, Ramps, latterly Vince and Ballance ) selections.  Believe and show faith in him, coach him well and he'll regain that form he once showed.    I think he's a better option thatn Sibley or Crawley right now.  Let them flourish and continue to hone their skills in the lions and county cricket.
		
Click to expand...

If a coach can turn around his red-ball batting I would be pleasantly surprised. 

However,  I don't think anyone can do anything about his keeping. His technique is terrible, hence the nickname "Tin Gloves".


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 5, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			If a coach can turn around his red-ball batting I would be pleasantly surprised.

However,  I don't think anyone can do anything about his keeping. His technique is terrible, hence the nickname "Tin Gloves".
		
Click to expand...

not only that he appears to get bowled an awful lot


----------



## Tongo (Dec 5, 2019)

Junior said:



			I honestly do think he is.  I believe that he's victim to white ball success and this has carried over into his test form.  A good coach could help him with this.  I don't want to hark back to the days of in and out (think Crawley, Hick, Ramps, latterly Vince and Ballance ) selections.  Believe and show faith in him, coach him well and he'll regain that form he once showed.    I think he's a better option thatn Sibley or Crawley right now.  Let them flourish and continue to hone their skills in the lions and county cricket.
		
Click to expand...

Neither Sibley nor Crawley have had chance to prove themselves. They need to be persevered with as Burns was. Sibley's irrelevant where Bairstow's concerned though seeing as he's an opener. 

Anyhow, 31 tests over the last 3 years at being bang average is considerably more time than almost every other player gets. His face fits and he's Joe's mate, simple as. After nearly 70 tests Bairstow still gives the impression of being an inexperienced pro whereas he should be one of the senior players after that amount of time.


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2019)

Junior said:



			I honestly do think he is.  I believe that he's victim to white ball success and this has carried over into his test form.  A good coach could help him with this.  I don't want to hark back to the days of in and out (think Crawley, Hick, Ramps, latterly Vince and Ballance ) selections.  Believe and show faith in him, coach him well and he'll regain that form he once showed.    I think he's a better option thatn Sibley or Crawley right now.  Let them flourish and continue to hone their skills in the lions and county cricket.
		
Click to expand...


thats the whole crux of it though, the coaches have been working on his white ball games not his red ball game for several years and the significant technique changes theyve made are positive for white ball cricket but horrible for red ball cricket, cant see him about to reverse those changes

as ive said before, very few are good enough to be at the very top of red and white ball and for the rest its going to be red or white ball as a choice going forward, bairstow is firmly in the latter for me as a white ball cricketer going forward


----------



## Junior (Dec 5, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Neither Sibley nor Crawley have had chance to prove themselves. They need to be persevered with as Burns was. Sibley's irrelevant where Bairstow's concerned though seeing as he's an opener.

Anyhow, 31 tests over the last 3 years at being bang average is considerably more time than almost every other player gets. His face fits and he's Joe's mate, simple as. After nearly 70 tests Bairstow still gives the impression of being an inexperienced pro whereas he should be one of the senior players after that amount of time.
		
Click to expand...

Not really irrelevant as I think Denly would open if they found a good number 3. 

You make good points.  I just think he can be turned around and I think you're right, I think that they will stick with Sibley and Denly, and I hope they do well and prove me wrong.  However, if JB churns them out for Yorkshire in FCC next Summer, i'd expect he'll slot back in.


----------



## Junior (Dec 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			thats the whole crux of it though, the coaches have been working on his white ball games not his red ball game for several years and the significant technique changes theyve made are positive for white ball cricket but horrible for red ball cricket, cant see him about to reverse those changes

as ive said before, very few are good enough to be at the very top of red and white ball and for the rest its going to be red or white ball as a choice going forward, bairstow is firmly in the latter for me as a white ball cricketer going forward
		
Click to expand...

You're right.  I think that Vince is still in the middle of that too.  He doesnt know whether hes a white or red ball player. 

The FCC season doesnt help either does it.  It's so spread out and sporadic no one ever seems to be able to find form.  "The Hundred" isnt going to help matters.


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2019)

Junior said:



			Not really irrelevant as I think Denly would open if they found a good number 3. 

You make good points.  I just think he can be turned around and I think you're right, I think that they will stick with Sibley and Denly, and I hope they do well and prove me wrong.  However, if JB churns them out for Yorkshire in FCC next Summer, i'd expect he'll slot back in.
		
Click to expand...


how many county games is he going to play in between the IPL, the undred and international ODI/T20 games? Or have i missed the announcement that hes not playing the IPL to play for Yorks to win his test place back?


----------



## Junior (Dec 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			how many county games is he going to play in between the IPL, the undred and international ODI/T20 games? Or have i missed the announcement that hes not playing the IPL to play for Yorks to win his test place back?
		
Click to expand...

LOL - no mate, you've not missed it.  I wish it was the case though.


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2019)

Junior said:



			LOL - no mate, you've not missed it.  I wish it was the case though.
		
Click to expand...

sadly those days are long gone, what it does mean is that the test side is often not going to be the side on paper as some of those will have gone off in search of the white ball money, hard to blame them in the current set up, but should mean those in county cricket are rewarded with their test spots and given every chance


----------



## Junior (Dec 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			sadly those days are long gone, what it does mean is that the test side is often not going to be the side on paper as some of those will have gone off in search of the white ball money, hard to blame them in the current set up, but should mean those in county cricket are rewarded with their test spots and given every chance
		
Click to expand...

True.....Malan now being mentioned in dispatches as a potential number 3.  He had a decent FCC season.  He might tour, and then if Sibley doesnt cut the mustard in SA, he'll slot in at 3 and Denly will open.


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2019)

Junior said:



			True.....Malan now being mentioned in dispatches as a potential number 3.  He had a decent FCC season.  He might tour, and then if Sibley doesnt cut the mustard in SA, he'll slot in at 3 and Denly will open.
		
Click to expand...

Malan of Middlesex not good enough, Malan of Yorkshire a world beater


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 6, 2019)

When this 100 Comp comes in The 1 day comp will become a development Competition.

Does this mean counties are likely to field almost a 2nd X1 for the the 1 Day comp? We live 2 hours from Old Trafford but there is a match quite close. However not worth going if it ha sheen relegated to a 2nd X1 comp.

Any thoughts Fundy?


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			When this 100 Comp comes in The 1 day comp will become a development Competition.

Does this mean counties are likely to field almost a 2nd X1 for the the 1 Day comp? We live 2 hours from Old Trafford but there is a match quite close. However not worth going if it ha sheen relegated to a 2nd X1 comp.

Any thoughts Fundy?
		
Click to expand...

Yep will be a mix of youngsters and second Xi players predominantly for most counties, if youre not a big cricket fan dont expect to have heard of too many of the players! Personally will try and get to a few of these games if they are played at the smaller outgrounds but understand wont be everyones cup of tea


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2019)

England selectors never change do they lol

So Johnny walks back in "having worked on his red ball game", Wood is picked despite not being fit and not expected to be for the the early part of the tour and a young promising quick is cast away without getting a go


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			England selectors never change do they lol

So Johnny walks back in "having worked on his red ball game", Wood is picked despite not being fit and not expected to be for the the early part of the tour and a young promising quick is cast away without getting a go
		
Click to expand...

You would say couldn't make it up but of course with the selectors track record you know you could. No idea what their thinking or longer term strategy (do they even have one) is


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You would say couldn't make it up but of course with the selectors track record you know you could. No idea what their thinking or longer term strategy (do they even have one) is
		
Click to expand...


20 5 ball overs their long term thinking lol


----------



## Mudball (Dec 8, 2019)

Long overdue changes and now BCCI implements auto-no ball. On field umpire and DRS won’t include front foot no ball. Made an interesting match against the Windes... Kohli show why he is a master of his craft 

https://www.bcci.tv/videos/139502/auto-no-ball-explained


----------



## Junior (Dec 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			England selectors never change do they lol

So Johnny walks back in "having worked on his red ball game", Wood is picked despite not being fit and not expected to be for the the early part of the tour and a young promising quick is cast away without getting a go
		
Click to expand...

You can read them like a book.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 9, 2019)

England could send the Leicestershire team to take us on and they would thrash us at this moment in time.

The entire SA cricket board got dumped the other day. 
The team might strike over image rights. 
Our T20 competition is on free to view TV which means it’s losing millions so we have rock all money.
The acting coach has only had 1 season in domestic cricket prior to his appointment.

If Brexit did cricket teams....


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2019)

Captainron said:



			England could send the Leicestershire team to take us on and they would thrash us at this moment in time.

The entire SA cricket board got dumped the other day. 
The team might strike over image rights. 
Our T20 competition is on free to view TV which means it’s losing millions so we have rock all money.
The acting coach has only had 1 season in domestic cricket prior to his appointment.

If Brexit did cricket teams....
		
Click to expand...


gives you an idea of where were at that the betting markets make it a fair fight between two poor sides............


----------



## Captainron (Dec 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			gives you an idea of where were at that the betting markets make it a fair fight between two poor sides............
		
Click to expand...

You’ll absolutely murder us. 
Our batting is flakier than a Gregg’s sausage roll 
Our bowling attack has some guns but not enough depth.


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2019)

Captainron said:



			You’ll absolutely murder us. 
Our batting is flakier than a Gregg’s sausage roll 
Our bowling attack has some guns but not enough depth.
		
Click to expand...

Rabada could destroy our top order on an off day lol, if Andersen isnt fully fit then our attack likely to look a bit toothless again. Not sure either side has any batting to write home about. Could be some relatively low scoring shootouts


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2019)

Is the a cricket version of a 0-0 draw? I agree and both batting line-ups could disintegrate at any time and the bowling attacks may lack penetration. It may be 100 all out a side or 400-4 bore draws. Either way I do enjoy watching England in South Africa and supporting England is like watching my football team and you never quite know which version will turn up on any given day


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is the a cricket version of a 0-0 draw? I agree and both batting line-ups could disintegrate at any time and the bowling attacks may lack penetration. It may be 100 all out a side or 400-4 bore draws. Either way I do enjoy watching England in South Africa and supporting England is like watching my football team and you never quite know which version will turn up on any given day
		
Click to expand...


this will be more like Lpool v Arsenals 5-5 in the cup than 0-0 lol


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2019)

Yet again the ECB show their contempt for the paying fan

https://www.wisden.com/stories/coun...tions-scrapped-for-english-white-ball-cricket

Blast the one T20 comp that still has a decent over rate, not anymore


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 19, 2019)

When I read the score from SAnthought it was a misprint for Parkinson. Something like 2 for 112 from 20 overs. Probably tossing it up too much!

Being a Lancastrian had a look at Kerrigan’s test 0 for 53 from 8 overs, felt so sorry at the time but he did score 1 not out at a strike rate of around 12.

Sue there have been worse Fund but what are the worst test debuts? ( no googling)


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			When I read the score from SAnthought it was a misprint for Parkinson. Something like 2 for 112 from 20 overs. Probably tossing it up too much!

Being a Lancastrian had a look at Kerrigan’s test 0 for 53 from 8 overs, felt so sorry at the time but he did score 1 not out at a strike rate of around 12.

Sue there have been worse Fund but what are the worst test debuts? ( no googling)
		
Click to expand...


Kerrigans certainly one that sicks in the memory, almost surprised his figures werent worse than that, could barely let it go. Rashid was 0 for plenty on debut too I think


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2019)

The really bad news from the England camp is half the squad (and most of the bowlers) are ill, several unlikely to play in the last warm up game (which has had its status downgraded!) and be very undercooked come boxing day!

In other news, lots of happy and lots of unhappy players after the IPL auction today


----------



## sussexhacker (Dec 19, 2019)

I’m pretty sure mason cranes debut in Australia was horrendous


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2019)

theres a trend here isnt there lol


----------



## sussexhacker (Dec 19, 2019)

How many genuinely good spinners have we had though?
Having only followed cricket since about 2005 the only one who was world class was Swann


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2019)

sussexhacker said:



			How many genuinely good spinners have we had though?
Having only followed cricket since about 2005 the only one who was world class was Swann
		
Click to expand...

none for a very very long time, swann was decent but not even he was world class (except in his own opinion), averaged 30 a piece for his wickets in tests, no real surprise with the wickets we play on over here, spinners only really get a go when all of the seamers have been tried a couple of times


----------



## sussexhacker (Dec 19, 2019)

I’ll agree with the annoying personality/ ego but I still think he was properly good
Nathan “the GOAT” Lyon Australia’s supposedly best ever offie has a worse average than swann’s


----------



## Tongo (Dec 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			none for a very very long time, swann was decent but not even he was world class (except in his own opinion), averaged 30 a piece for his wickets in tests, no real surprise with the wickets we play on over here, spinners only really get a go when all of the seamers have been tried a couple of times 

Click to expand...

When Monty Panesar first started he looked like he could be world class spinner but then he seemed to lose confidence. There was too much chat about his lack of ability with the bat and in the field, he seemed to flight the ball less and started bowling darts and became little more than a containing bowler. I dont think any of that was his making, rather the old England habit of trying to fit a square peg in a round hole / preferring jack of all trades, master of none players. I think if he'd just been allowed to bowl he'd have been a very good spinnner. In essence, he was Englanded out of the team!


----------



## Mudball (Dec 21, 2019)

Tongo said:



			When Monty Panesar first started he looked like he could be world class spinner but then he seemed to lose confidence. There was too much chat about his lack of ability with the bat and in the field, he seemed to flight the ball less and started bowling darts and became little more than a containing bowler. I dont think any of that was his making, rather the old England habit of trying to fit a square peg in a round hole / preferring jack of all trades, master of none players. I think if he'd just been allowed to bowl he'd have been a very good spinnner. In essence, he was Englanded out of the team!
		
Click to expand...

I feel for Monty... he was a character ... unfortunately at the end, he endup as just that - a bit of a caricature.   There is a documentary on his mental side (on Prime?) talks about how things went pear shaped for him.  Feel for him.


----------



## fundy (Dec 23, 2019)

I see the upcoming test series against England will be Philanders last international cricket. I wonder which county has promised him a lot of money as a Kolpak player (rumours are Warwickshire but would still have Surrey favs!!!)

Wade at Somerset next year too i see


----------



## Captainron (Dec 24, 2019)

I’ve backed England to win the series 3-0 at 12/1. It’s a no brainier (but a heavy hearter) for me. We have 1 world class bowler (philander is past it with his injuries) and maybe 3 decent batsmen. The rest are just bang average. 

As I have said before cricket in South Africa is in chaos. Now there is talk that the government want to nationalise sport in the country so they have full control!?!? FFS!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I’ve backed England to win the series 3-0 at 12/1. It’s a no brainier (but a heavy hearter) for me. We have 1 world class bowler (philander is past it with his injuries) and maybe 3 decent batsmen. The rest are just bang average.

As I have said before cricket in South Africa is in chaos. Now there is talk that the government want to nationalise sport in the country so they have full control!?!? FFS!
		
Click to expand...

Think somewhere we'll have our obligatory batting collapse (even with your attack) and so gift you a win or at best from an England perspective we'll get a battling draw out of it


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 24, 2019)

by the sounds of it England with have two extra fielders on the ground in the shape of a portaloo at the end of the bowlers run ups


----------



## Tongo (Dec 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			I see the upcoming test series against England will be Philanders last international cricket. I wonder which county has promised him a lot of money as a Kolpak player (rumours are Warwickshire but would still have Surrey favs!!!)

Wade at Somerset next year too i see
		
Click to expand...

Looking like Somerset will sign Philander. He'll be a good asset for the County Championship. Might pop down the Rose Bowl when they play Hants.


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Looking like Somerset will sign Philander. He'll be a good asset for the County Championship. Might pop down the Rose Bowl when they play Hants.
		
Click to expand...


theyll have to relocate the hose at Taunton for Vern to want to bowl there surely lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 25, 2019)

Good news that Stokes' dad still in ICU but stable and no longer critical.


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2019)

Frustrating day for both sides, England going to feel like they missed an opportunity but no Stokes and a couple of the others looking short of the best no real surprise

Expect this track looks quite lively when Rabada gets the ball in his hand tomorrow, 300 might look a lot by then

Hideous over rate yet again not even 83 overs in 6 and 1/2 hrs, over 7 overs short despite having the extra half hour and the ICC will continue to do nothing about it


----------



## Captainron (Dec 26, 2019)

Over rate is a joke. Root might be asked to miss a game if he doesn’t sort it out.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 26, 2019)

Over rates in cricket in general are a joke at the highest levels. But the recent rule changes, both at international level and to the county game, show how the authorities view this issue. Basically they dont care. More time people are at the ground, more time they are buying expensive, watered down alcohol. Everything at the highest levels is now about money. Cricket has surpassed Football in the avarice stakes. Its not even subtle any more.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2019)

A could have been sort of day. Good to get 9 wickets but should really have got them all out and Curran apart none of the bowlers really looked on it. Stokes not bowling didn't help. I hope we haven't let them get too many and able to build a first innings lead but not overly convinced we have 350 in us


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A could have been sort of day. Good to get 9 wickets but should really have got them all out and Curran apart none of the bowlers really looked on it. Stokes not bowling didn't help. I hope we haven't let them get too many and able to build a first innings lead but not overly convinced we have 350 in us
		
Click to expand...

King Johnny gonna help himself to 150 batting at 6 without the gloves to justify the selectors continued support lol. I wont be around here much if he does!!!!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			King Johnny gonna help himself to 150 batting at 6 without the gloves to justify the selectors continued support lol. I wont be around here much if he does!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure an introduction between Kagiso Rabada and the off stump will sort that likelihood out.


----------



## sussexhacker (Dec 26, 2019)

Rabada is a dangerous quality bowler and maharaj i think is an underrated spinner 
It won’t be easy at all


----------



## Tongo (Dec 27, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I'm sure an introduction between Kagiso Rabada and the off stump will sort that likelihood out. 

Click to expand...


Yeah Jonny, talk nah. 

Wonder what the Yorkshire mafia will say about him now.


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2019)

Good to see Bairstow has worked as hard on his technical issues as sky keep trying to ram down our throat, no chance he gets bowled with his feet legside and the bat coming down from gully to midwicket you say.................


----------



## sussexhacker (Dec 27, 2019)

Bairstow is a bloody joke 
It doesn’t even look like he’s tried to work on the things he was dropped for 
Jobs for the boys


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2019)

Root can’t go near the bottom of a battery because he is so negative

he really is a flipping crap captain


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Root can’t go near the bottom of a battery because he is so negative

he really is a flipping crap captain
		
Click to expand...


the only way a saffer cant be enjoying this would be to have backed the English shower lol


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			the only way a saffer cant be enjoying this would be to have backed the English shower lol
		
Click to expand...

I’d happily lose my money for a series win but Root is more likely to cock it up with this stupidly negative tactic. He makes Big Sam look like a reckless attacker! England need a different captain. Simple


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I’d happily lose my money for a series win but Root is more likely to cock it up with this stupidly negative tactic. He makes Big Sam look like a reckless attacker! England need a different captain. Simple
		
Click to expand...

England need a lot of things, but cant disagree thats on the top 10 list, probably in the top 3


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2019)

So now get on the attack. Ball is going everywhere and the bounce is erratic. 
Keeper, 3 slips, 2 gullies, short leg, point and 3 in the ring.


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2019)

Captainron said:



			So now get on the attack. Ball is going everywhere and the bounce is erratic. 
Keeper, 3 slips, 2 gullies, short leg, point and 3 in the ring.
		
Click to expand...


but were already 130 behind, need to make sure we dont let you get away from us


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			but were already 130 behind, need to make sure we dont let you get away from us 

Click to expand...

You need wickets. We will take time on this deck because it’s only getting worse.


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2019)

Captainron said:



			You need wickets. We will take time on this deck because it’s only getting worse.
		
Click to expand...


Wasnt disagreeing with you just giving you captain Roots view  youve got enough already anyway haha


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2019)

Twice now that Archer has been pulled off the front foot in front of square. 
He needs to get his dander up and put everything in.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2019)

Then Faf does that!?


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2019)

15 mins from the close of play at 60/4 and England have no slips and 3 back on the hook on a pitch doing plenty to a debutant lol


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			15 mins from the close of play at 60/4 and England have no slips and 3 back on the hook on a pitch doing plenty to a debutant lol
		
Click to expand...

Old Joe Corbyn........


----------



## sussexhacker (Dec 27, 2019)

He’s just inept 
And then he’ll come out and say we’re in a strong position and he’s proud of the team. 

We need a new captain and new coaches.

Anyone in the set up who has archer bowling long spells at 90% pace needs sacking.


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2019)

sussexhacker said:



			He’s just inept 
And then he’ll come out and say we’re in a strong position and he’s proud of the team. 

We need a new captain and new coaches.

Anyone in the set up who has archer bowling long spells at 90% pace needs sacking.
		
Click to expand...


only fair we give Silverwood a bit more than a few days before judging him too harshly


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2019)

seems certain big Vern is off to Taunton for the upcoming county season too


----------



## Piece (Dec 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			Good to see Bairstow has worked as hard on his technical issues as sky keep trying to ram down our throat, no chance he gets bowled with his feet legside and the bat coming down from gully to midwicket you say.................
		
Click to expand...

Just seen the highlights and his dismissal. 😬😂. Embarrassing and predictable. Ramps then defending it on The Debate. 🤪


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 28, 2019)

Weird that the umpires bottled it with Archer.


----------



## sussexhacker (Dec 28, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Weird that the umpires bottled it with Archer.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think they bottled anything 
If you watch the second one closely on the replay the batsman ducks which makes it look worse 
I reckon it was only an inch or so above waist height


----------



## Captainron (Dec 28, 2019)

sussexhacker said:



			I don’t think they bottled anything
If you watch the second one closely on the replay the batsman ducks which makes it look worse
I reckon it was only an inch or so above waist height
		
Click to expand...

So still above waist height then? Illegal and he should have been removed from the attack for the rest of the innings.


----------



## sussexhacker (Dec 28, 2019)

It’s also whether it’s dangerous or not and that wasn’t particularly dangerous


----------



## Captainron (Dec 28, 2019)

But then again, Archer is bowling some real dross here and leaking runs at a pretty fair clip.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 28, 2019)

Fudge!
Finally puts one in the right area and gets a reward.
Jofra seems to have a bit of a pea heart in test cricket. Doesn’t seem to put the same effort in as he does in one dayers


----------



## fundy (Dec 28, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Fudge!
Finally puts one in the right area and gets a reward.
Jofra seems to have a bit of a pea heart in test cricket. Doesn’t seem to put the same effort in as he does in one dayers
		
Click to expand...


only a short time until hes a T20 specialist, been utterly mismanaged from the start in test cricket sadly


----------



## Captainron (Dec 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			only a short time until hes a T20 specialist, been utterly mismanaged from the start in test cricket sadly
		
Click to expand...

He doesn’t look like he is interested in test cricket


----------



## fundy (Dec 28, 2019)

Captainron said:



			He doesn’t look like he is interested in test cricket
		
Click to expand...


not sure id be too interested in being a bowler in this side either lol


----------



## fundy (Dec 28, 2019)

Well not sure many saw that response coming and sets up for a fun day tomorrow hopefully. Cracking effort from the batsmen, especially Burns (after his regular life it seems). Sibley gonna be hugely annoyed to have given it away like that having grafted so hard. Still going to be difficult and have to feel a cluster of wickets likely to fall at some point. Not ideal both our best 2 batters are tom and dick too


As for that drum, yep im banging it again, 3 full days and theyve managed 241 of the 270 overs that shouldve been bowled despite having the extra half an hour each day


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			not sure id be too interested in being a bowler in this side either lol
		
Click to expand...

I agree, He has the potential to be one of the worlds best but he seems to have no-one in his ear advising him and getting him to manage his technique and how to progress.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 29, 2019)

just given Denly the kiss of death, said to the wife i was impressed with him and he's lookimg better and better.... then got out


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2019)

Maharaj has just opened the buffet


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2019)

Cricket does itself no favours sometimes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211244129046319104


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 29, 2019)

Ntini on com, who thought that was a good idea.... terrible


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2019)

Bairstow as a batsman in a test match, who thought that was a good idea..... terrible


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Ntini on com, who thought that was a good idea.... terrible
		
Click to expand...

He is flipping woeful


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 29, 2019)

Captainron said:



			He is flipping woeful
		
Click to expand...

same as when he was playing... a gibbering idiot


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 29, 2019)

good to see Bairstow has added a new get out shot to his repertoire... the wide half volley, to add to the bowled and knick to the keeper


----------



## Tongo (Dec 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			Cricket does itself no favours sometimes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211244129046319104

Click to expand...

I thought it was really poor. Take your time like Steve Bucknor used to. Cant take tournament's like this seriously if its little more than a look at me circus.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I thought it was really poor. Take your time like Steve Bucknor used to. Cant take tournament's like this seriously if its little more than a look at me circus.
		
Click to expand...

its horrendous and for the comps own twitter account to tweet it as funny does little for the integrity


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2019)

Time for some chin music....


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2019)

Who can keep wicket for England. Neither of the two used in this test seem to have a brain cell between them?


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Who can keep wicket for England. Neither of the two used in this test seem to have a brain cell between them?
		
Click to expand...

Ben Foakes is the best keeper of the options, averages 40ish in test cricket too, so we wont be picking him......


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2019)

No surprise this loss, we were basically an undercooked poor team, illnesses didnt help for sure but lack of first innings runs once again the bedrock of defeat, as a team they just dont put up enough runs first up time after time and until that changes they will continue to struggle

Saffers bowled well, not sure their batting is any better than ours (specially with Markram now out too), will be more low scores through the series youd think


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			Ben Foakes is the best keeper of the options, averages 40ish in test cricket too, so we wont be picking him......
		
Click to expand...

He is a must have. 
Neither Buttler or Bairstow is consistent enough for test cricket and that is what you have to be in this format. 
They’re excellent wham bam thank you ma’am players but neither of them seem to be able to apply themselves consistently.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2019)

Captainron said:



			He is a must have. 
Neither Buttler or Bairstow is consistent enough for test cricket and that is what you have to be in this format. 
They’re excellent wham bam thank you ma’am players but neither of them seem to be able to apply themselves consistently.
		
Click to expand...


theres about 40 pages of pro foakes and anti bairstow on this thread, youre preaching to the choir


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 29, 2019)

We bowled poorly in the first innings. It’s a 250 pitch all day. Yep, poor application in our shoddy batting, but we didn’t get the ball in the right areas eanough. The way Anderson and Curran picked up the first 2 wickets says it all.  Straight away put a few quid on Phillander to take the most wickets in SA first innings as it was a line and length kind of pitch. No need to pepper with the shirt stuff or throw it right up there to swing for the magic ball.   Just got to be patient. With regards to the wicket keeper situation, Foaks should play. But the selectors are obsessed with butler and Bairstow potentially distructive batting. However, potential hasn’t been seen for a long time. Would you pick either as just a batsman right now? If not, who would you replace them with?


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2019)

Not sure it was a 250 pitch and can make some excuses for Broad and Archer having been ill and played no cricket coming in (less so the plans we seemed to want them to follow), certainly cant excuse being bowled out for sub 200 first time around for me and its that lack of first inns runs that underpins the recent struggles in the test arena

Pope will obviously come back in at 6 assuming hes well again in the new year (for Bairstow one assumes), expect they will persevere with Buttler a bit longer yet but he needs to find the right approach for him and the team, he seems to be stuck between stick or twist most of the time (with the right approach somewhere in between)

You would assume Crawley is next to get a chance, albeit he didnt impress in NZ and they chose to pick Bairstow ahead of him here, I expect he will only get a go in the top 3 if/when Sibley fails (after they give Jennings a horses for courses go in Sri Lanka).

Other than that I expect Malan may be next in line (now hes moved to Yorkshire from Midds), maybe Northeast. Theres not a long line queueing up based on county cricket form though sadly (not for the longer format anyway)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2019)

A good win for South Africa but as Fundy points out so well there has to be some leniency over the performance as a whole given the issues in the build up. Still a disappointment at how quickly we folded again today after working so hard to get to to three figures for only one wicket yesterday.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 31, 2019)

Test matches are to be reduced to 4 days apparently as:

a) it will help reduce player workloads
b) most matches don't go to 5 days 

This a week after plans for yet another ODI tournament involving the Big 3 plus one peasant team were floated. 

Cricket really is a basket case of a sport.


----------



## fundy (Dec 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Test matches are to be reduced to 4 days apparently as:

a) it will help reduce player workloads
b) most matches don't go to 5 days 

This a week after plans for yet another ODI tournament involving the Big 3 plus one peasant team were floated. 

Cricket really is a basket case of a sport.
		
Click to expand...


you can tell how good an idea it is when the first one out in support of it is Vaughan lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Test matches are to be reduced to 4 days apparently as:

a) it will help reduce player workloads
b) most matches don't go to 5 days 

This a week after plans for yet another ODI tournament involving the Big 3 plus one peasant team were floated. 

Cricket really is a basket case of a sport.
		
Click to expand...

Point B is actually pretty spot on. A lot of expenses are wasted setting up day 5 that rarely see a ball bowled. Worth a trial.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Point B is actually pretty spot on. A lot of expenses are wasted setting up day 5 that rarely see a ball bowled. Worth a trial.
		
Click to expand...

It may well be but the fabric of a match and the tactics used will change significantly with a day less. Which will probably mean more drawn matches.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

What shape is a cricket pitch?
The only cricket players that I ever met spoke with an Indian accent.
Is that common?

When my beloved Red Sox got humilated by the New York Yankees in London last summer, what kind of field was that?
It certainly wasn't shaped like a baseball park.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 31, 2019)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			What shape is a cricket pitch?
The only cricket players that I ever met spoke with an Indian accent.
Is that common?

When my beloved Red Sox got humilated by the New York Yankees in London last summer, what kind of field was that?
It certainly wasn't shaped like a baseball park.
		
Click to expand...

Generally they take place on an oval (ish) shaped pitch but you'd be hard pushed to find to pitches the same as there isn't a uniform shape. 

Cricket is the most popular sport in India by a mile so, by dint, is hugely popular with Indian ex-pats and second / third / fourth generation Indians. Its also popular in Australia, New Zealand, the Caribbean, South Africa and most of southern Asia (Pakistan, Afghanistan, Sri Lanka etc). As a sport cricket's governing bodies seem disinterested in growing it outside of its main core of about a dozen countries but, despite this, it is slowly growing elsewhere.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Generally they take place on an oval (ish) shaped pitch but you'd be hard pushed to find to pitches the same as there isn't a uniform shape.

Cricket is the most popular sport in India by a mile so, by dint, is hugely popular with Indian ex-pats and second / third / fourth generation Indians. Its also popular in Australia, New Zealand, the Caribbean, South Africa and most of southern Asia (Pakistan, Afghanistan, Sri Lanka etc). As a sport cricket's governing bodies seem disinterested in growing it outside of its main core of about a dozen countries but, despite this, it is slowly growing elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			What shape is a cricket pitch?
The only cricket players that I ever met spoke with an Indian accent.
Is that common?

When my beloved Red Sox got humilated by the New York Yankees in London last summer, what kind of field was that?
It certainly wasn't shaped like a baseball park.
		
Click to expand...

america used to play Cricket back in the 19th century, but TBH it was a too fast a paced and interesting a game for you, so the US adapted a girls game and made it slow and boring and makes cricket look like a high energy sport you call it baseball, we still call it rounders


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			america used to play Cricket back in the 19th century, but TBH it was a too fast a paced and interesting a game for you, so the US adapted a girls game and made it slow and boring and makes cricket look like a high energy sport you call it baseball, we still call it rounders

Click to expand...

Slow and Boring works for me, Pat. 
I attended my first professional baseball game in 1954. I was seven years old. (She was Queen by then, I think, but I actually remember Princess Elizabeth!)
The game is supposed to be played in two hours, is actually played in four, which is what...3½ days shorter than a cricket match?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Slow and Boring works for me, Pat.
I attended my first professional baseball game in 1954. I was seven years old. (She was Queen by then, I think, but I actually remember Princess Elizabeth!)
The game is supposed to be played in two hours, is actually played in four, which is what...3½ days shorter than a cricket match?
		
Click to expand...

so it just seems like it takes a week then?

FYI cricket has Test matches, then 50 over per side and 20 per side, which are international games the 50 and 20 have a world cup which are played between other countries, then there is domestic and league cricket. unlike the US where you would call yourself world champions despite no playing against other countries


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			unlike the US where you would call yourself world champions despite no playing against other countries

Click to expand...

Good point.  That's why we're the child that you don't like to talk about.

However, there are two Canadian teams in Major League Baseball...so it's Canada and the States that they must consider to be the world.

Quick edit. I forgot. We're down to one Canadian team.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Test matches are to be reduced to 4 days apparently as:

a) it will help reduce player workloads
b) most matches don't go to 5 days 

This a week after plans for yet another ODI tournament involving the Big 3 plus one peasant team were floated.

Cricket really is a basket case of a sport.
		
Click to expand...

From a traditional point of view it would be an immediate no but bearing in mind the county championship is a four day event, it may have some comparisons (even though the board seem to think the championship is now a poor relative to the bish bash format). I can see the merits especially for the bowlers and I'd like to see it have a two year period around the globe in different conditions to see how it affects the game with a proviso that the five day format is not off the table for good


----------



## Piece (Dec 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Test matches are to be reduced to 4 days apparently as:

a) it will help reduce player workloads
b) most matches don't go to 5 days 

This a week after plans for yet another ODI tournament involving the Big 3 plus one peasant team were floated.

Cricket really is a basket case of a sport.
		
Click to expand...

c) to squeeze in more white ball cricket...😄😉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2020)

Curse of the football as a warm up 

Rory Burns out of the test series with ankle ligament damage done whilst playing football in warm up 

😡😡😡😡


----------



## Tongo (Jan 2, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Curse of the football as a warm up

Rory Burns out of the test series with ankle ligament damage done whilst playing football in warm up

😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

what a shambles. About time Giles banned playing footie as a warm up.


----------



## fundy (Jan 2, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Curse of the football as a warm up 

Rory Burns out of the test series with ankle ligament damage done whilst playing football in warm up 

😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

just been reading this, theyll do anything to get Bairstow a game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			just been reading this, theyll do anything to get Bairstow a game 

Click to expand...

Surely must give Crawley a go 🤔


----------



## fundy (Jan 2, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely must give Crawley a go 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Youd like to think so. This is the ECB led England cricket team were talking about though.......


----------



## Piece (Jan 2, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Curse of the football as a warm up

Rory Burns out of the test series with ankle ligament damage done whilst playing football in warm up

😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Well, what a shock that is. Surprised they don't do knife throwing as a warm up too.🙄


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2020)

Tongo said:



			what a shambles. About time Giles banned playing footie as a warm up.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently he does not agree with it but the coach / Root decide. They've been doing it for years, it is not recent. 

I agree with you, it's madness and a stupid way to end a tour.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apparently he does not agree with it but the coach / Root decide. They've been doing it for years, it is not recent.

I agree with you, it's madness and a stupid way to end a tour.
		
Click to expand...

Time to pull rank!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Time to pull rank!
		
Click to expand...

You'd have thought so. Not as though England are pulling up trees with their test form as it is


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

Pope, Bess and Crawley in. Archer and  Burns are injured and Bairstow dropped


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

South Africa need wickets early doors on this track and that’s a good start by Philander. 
Pitch is a featherbed according to Shaun Pollock and the Kookaburra ball will stop doing much after 30 odd overs.


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2020)

Captainron said:



			South Africa need wickets early doors on this track and that’s a good start by Philander. 
Pitch is a featherbed according to Shaun Pollock and the Kookaburra ball will stop doing much after 30 odd overs.
		
Click to expand...


looks a road, the sort of road were often 40/3 on lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 3, 2020)

I have not seen Sibley bat before. Doing okay so far but I can't believe how much movement he has before the ball is delivered. I know some others do this but to my old school mind it doesn't sit right.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 3, 2020)

I haven't seen much of Crawley before, but I admit to being very confused at the noise surrounding him last summer with what were incredibly underwhelming numbers. In his career 3 centuries and 31 average didn't warrant the hype imo - should be at least 2 more full summers before being considered but I guess that shows just how bare the cupboard is these days 😢

Hopefully he's got good people and coaches around him and isn't too effected by being exposed to Test cricket way too early. He looked like a scared rabbit in NZ and that was a scratchy, albeit a good nut that got him. 

Denly has 2 years max so there'll be a spot soon enough if he keeps improving.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have not seen Sibley bat before. Doing okay so far but I can't believe how much movement he has before the ball is delivered. I know some others do this but to my old school mind it doesn't sit right.
		
Click to expand...

As a result he gets very square on and couple that with a dominant bottom hand and you have a good reason to be optimistic as a bowler.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

This deck is a batters paradise. 30 minutes of graft upfront and a bit of patience and you should be raising your bat.


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2020)

Captainron said:



			This deck is a batters paradise. 30 minutes of graft upfront and a bit of patience and you should be raising your bat.
		
Click to expand...


or you can hang the bat out there and nick off having done the hard work


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2020)

Captainron said:



			This deck is a batters paradise. 30 minutes of graft upfront and a bit of patience and you should be raising your bat.
		
Click to expand...

You underestimate our ability to collapse on a flat deck!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			or you can hang the bat out there and nick off having done the hard work
		
Click to expand...

I would take his boot laces and all sharp objects out of the change rooms....


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I would take his boot laces and all sharp objects out of the change rooms....
		
Click to expand...

they do that everytime we bat in test matches as routine these days


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

Sibley’s preshot movement would terrify me if I was relying on him to keep his wicket safe.

Yes I know the likes of Lara and Smith had/have much wilder initial movements but they are exceptional talents.


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sibley’s preshot movement would terrify me if I was relying on him to keep his wicket safe.

Yes I know the likes of Lara and Smith had/have much wilder initial movements but they are exceptional talents.
		
Click to expand...


pretty sure thats the first time ive seen Sibley mentioned alongside Lara and Smith lol


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			pretty sure thats the first time ive seen Sibley mentioned alongside Lara and Smith lol
		
Click to expand...

Haha just went for the two players who came to mind with their technique pre-delivery.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

Bloody hell!!! How many times do we want to drop Root this series.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh thank fudge for that!


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2020)

Dont worry, plenty more chances come along lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 3, 2020)

Best moment was the SA spitting out his gum and it sticking to his beard


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 3, 2020)

3 of the top 4 getting out in the 30s when set on the first innings on this pitch is absolutely criminal

With 3 making 30 absolutely no excuse to not be 300/3 at the end of the day


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			3 of the top 4 getting out in the 30s when set on the first innings on this pitch is absolutely criminal

With 3 making 30 absolutely no excuse to not be 300/3 at the end of the day
		
Click to expand...


Mentally weak as a test team and just dont have the ability to bat for long periods of time without doing something stupid sadly

For 30 balls Root made it look far too easy then just pressed the self destruct button and could have been out 3 times over, Denly has batted 3 hours then missed a slow straight one from a slow left armer whos doing nothing with it

Would be nice to see Stokes and Pope bat together fora few hours but not holding my breath


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

Stokes looks like he has loads of time. Pulling balls on the high 80’s with ease. Also was too quick on one at 91mph.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



*3 of the top 4 getting out in the 30s *when set on the first innings on this pitch is absolutely criminal

With 3 making 30 absolutely no excuse to not be 300/3 at the end of the day
		
Click to expand...

good solid start for T20 - ECB will be chuffed 👍


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

Stokes throws it away somehow. Phew!


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2020)

wanted, one team brain, to share about as needed


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2020)

Another start, another rubbish shot. This batting line up are so frustrating to watch!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Another start, another rubbish shot. This batting line up *are* so frustrating to watch!
		
Click to expand...

This is something I notice that's different between real English and American English.
In American English, "batting line up" is singular, and we'd say "*is* so frustrating to watch!"

In English English, "batting line up" refers to multiple people so you say "*are* so frustrating to watch!"

Interesting to me, anyway.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

Ta ta Buttler.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

Surely Anderson should be batting 10 with a Broad as jack


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Surely Anderson should be batting 10 with a Broad as jack 

Click to expand...


you questionning his tactic to shoulder arms to a straight full one lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2020)

Another shocking collapse. Too many loose shots again


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			you questionning his tactic to shoulder arms to a straight full one lol
		
Click to expand...

He’s been watching this


----------



## Junior (Jan 3, 2020)

I was wrong about Bairstow....rightly dropped, but this is still a poor performance, lots getting in then out.  Burns out for the series now as well.  Popes the only decent thing about this innings.  It's a proper 400 in the first dig wicket though.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

KG you poepol!!


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2020)

Captainron said:



			KG you poepol!!
		
Click to expand...

been getting away with them all day and still we dont have a sideways camera and 3rd ump doing them


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 3, 2020)

Pope went past every score Bairstow made in 2019 with his innings. A very good one it has been too. 

Silver lining on a very poor day.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

Faf is doing a Root here. Get positive!


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2020)

well batted Ollie Pope, less so the rest of you!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			well batted Ollie Pope, less so the rest of you!
		
Click to expand...

Looking like a genuinely class performer. Which means England will probably bat him at 3 in the next test.


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Looking like a genuinely class performer. Which means England will probably bat him at 3 in the next test.
		
Click to expand...

been there tried that havent we lol, expect hes got to move to make way for Bairstow at some point though


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Looking like a genuinely class performer. Which means England will probably bat him at 3 in the next test.
		
Click to expand...

Only if they go with Denly as an opener. I would keep him at 6.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Only if they go with Denly as an opener. I would keep him at 6.
		
Click to expand...

Never underestimate the selectors' ability to mess things up with their penchant for fitting square pegs in round holes!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Only if they go with Denly as an opener. I would keep him at 6.
		
Click to expand...

I think 6 is a good place for him. I wouldn't want him at 3 or any higher and I can't see any logic for dropping Pope at any stage to shoehorn Bristow in. Think Anderson needs to bat above Broad now who looks totally shot. I heard a stat today that said in the 73 tests before he got hit Broad averaged around 25 and in the tests (perhaps even more innings than the original 73) it is 12 and a bit now. Even now that seems to be dropping and dropping and he is a wicket walking. Can't see him ever making a score again which is a real shame as he was a decent lower order batsman


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2020)

WTF are they doing with this stupid tactic. FFS!! Set a proper field. Bowl a proper line. Make Pope change how he is playing and thinking


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2020)

And Anderson can hold an end up. Best tough him up and hit and try and get him back g away


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2020)

umpires just not playing no balls at all this test then lol


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2020)

Highlighting how many no balls are being bowled and missed by the umpires. Really really poor


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			umpires just not playing no balls at all this test then lol
		
Click to expand...

I like the 3rd umpire calling them for the blind on field lads.


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I like the 3rd umpire calling them for the blind on field lads.
		
Click to expand...


hard to know why this hasnt been brought in properly still, especially when they have the cameras there, let the umps focus on the business end and just insta check every ball


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2020)

Root takes Bess off for himself!
there’s an endorsement of your ability Dom


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2020)

The pitch is also a bit sportier than initially thought. 
If we get a lead on the first innings it would be a massive massive plus as I don’t see it being great to bat on on days 4 and 5.


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Root takes Bess off for himself!
there’s an endorsement of your ability Dom 

Click to expand...

hes bowled alright to a pretty defensive field without ever offering a threat, pretty sure Root has no faith in any spinners mind


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2020)

Captainron said:



			The pitch is also a bit sportier than initially thought. 
If we get a lead on the first innings it would be a massive massive plus as I don’t see it being great to bat on on days 4 and 5.
		
Click to expand...


certainly cracked up at one end and drier than you want by this stage, cant see there being a day 5!


----------



## Piece (Jan 4, 2020)

This is a tough watch. Scratchy batting, average bowling, questionable tactics  and poor umpiring (no balls). I don't understand what these international umpires are looking at. Alot of these are Amir level no balls!


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2020)

well from utterly nowhere Elgars just given it away


----------



## Piece (Jan 4, 2020)

Cheers Elgar!


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2020)

Clearly wont be everyones cup of tea (when has he been) but KP a breath of fresh air to listen to in the comm box for me, more insight in a couple of minutes than you get from most of them in a day


----------



## Piece (Jan 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			Clearly wont be everyones cup of tea (when has he been) but KP a breath of fresh air to listen to in the comm box for me, more insight in a couple of minutes than you get from most of them in a day
		
Click to expand...

Yup. I think he's been brilliant. Dare I say a player ahead of his time.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			Clearly wont be everyones cup of tea (when has he been) but KP a breath of fresh air to listen to in the comm box for me, more insight in a couple of minutes than you get from most of them in a day
		
Click to expand...

really, he just  likes the sound of his own voice, i thought he was as bad as Ntini TBH


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			really, he just  likes the sound of his own voice, i thought he was as bad as Ntini TBH
		
Click to expand...

No chance. Ntini is bloody awful and is sometimes unintelligible. 
KP is brilliant and has been since he started up in the BBL a few years ago


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			really, he just  likes the sound of his own voice, i thought he was as bad as Ntini TBH
		
Click to expand...

really yes, hes talked clearly about tactics, about players strengths and weaknesses, about how he would be approaching situations and looking to improve rather than the banal fence sitting rubbish that is there 99% of the time

comparing him to ntini, lol


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			really yes, hes talked clearly about tactics, about players strengths and weaknesses, about how he would be approaching situations and looking to improve rather than the banal fence sitting rubbish that is there 99% of the time

comparing him to ntini, lol
		
Click to expand...

i don't agree, i think he's pretty terrible, most of the others are pretty bad too apart from Atherton, he's def the best IMO


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i don't agree, i think he's pretty terrible, most of the others are pretty bad too apart from Atherton, he's def the best IMO
		
Click to expand...

Atherton ?! I guess it must be a taste thing but KP seems very good - Atherton - dull a dishwater


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2020)

Well that turned into a good day  Bowled and fielded superbly

Saffers batting like theyre England and making a game of it! Tomorrow could be fun


----------



## sussexhacker (Jan 4, 2020)

Showed what happens when you bowl test match line and length not just bounced after bouncer from 80-85 mph bowlers 

And a special mention to Ben stokes standing stupidly close at second slip taking 4 catches in the day


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			Clearly wont be everyones cup of tea (when has he been) but KP a breath of fresh air to listen to in the comm box for me, more insight in a couple of minutes than you get from most of them in a day
		
Click to expand...

Was genuinely pleasantly surprised yesterday, thought he offered real insight. 

Missed most of the day today, just caught the end and Curran interview, seemed a good day. Will hopefully catch a bit more tomorrow.

My folks are out there and seem to have nabbed some excellent seats


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			Was genuinely pleasantly surprised yesterday, thought he offered real insight. 

Missed most of the day today, just caught the end and Curran interview, seemed a good day. Will hopefully catch a bit more tomorrow.

My folks are out there and seem to have nabbed some excellent seats
		
Click to expand...

not sure theres many bad seats from the pics ive seen!


my old man was supposed to have been going but had to change his plans, coming to see me for a few days instead scant consolation it seems


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2020)

Having watched test cricket at Newlands I can comfortably endorse its credentials. It is a magnificent ground.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2020)

Decent fight back from England. Need an early wicket tomorrow but a definite chance to nick a lead. Then need to bat properly second time around


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decent fight back from England. Need an early wicket tomorrow but a definite chance to nick a lead. Then need to bat properly second time around
		
Click to expand...

how many you think we need Homie?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			how many you think we need Homie?
		
Click to expand...

Assuming first innings scores are pretty similar then I'd want a minimum of 280-300 lead as the pitch seemed to be breaking on a few deliveries. Whether we have the spin quality to assist the quicks is doubtful and its been a big ask for Bess. I'd love to see us take a 20+ run lead but if they get 30 or so in front I can easily see us losing a couple of wickets before achieving parity


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Assuming first innings scores are pretty similar then I'd want a minimum of 280-300 lead as the pitch seemed to be breaking on a few deliveries. Whether we have the spin quality to assist the quicks is doubtful and its been a big ask for Bess. I'd love to see us take a 20+ run lead but if they get 30 or so in front I can easily see us losing a couple of wickets before achieving parity
		
Click to expand...


we'd bite somewhere upto the shoulder for a 300 lead on this, decks very dry and not getting any better, especially at the Weinberg end, think anything much over 230 makes us decent favourites and this could prove a very good toss to have won when its looked back on, the worry for me is they run through us if we dont manage to negate the new nut in the morning

im not a big Bess fan tbh but think hes done an excellent job today, with Stokes clearly not fit to bowl many overs Bess has basically given Root options by tying down an end (not to mention the bonus of Elgars moment of madness)

test match cricket so much more fun when neither side can bat properly lol, youd struggle to get a decent batting line up from these 2 sides!


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

Well thats the easy bit done, now for the hard bit!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 5, 2020)

Is Stokes being unable to bowl going to be a long term problem or is it resolvable?


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 5, 2020)

160-5 at tea, Root 65*

Deal or no deal?


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is Stokes being unable to bowl going to be a long term problem or is it resolvable?
		
Click to expand...

Knee injuries not ideal for quicker bowlers thats for sure, bigger issue is when he gets some proper rest to allow it to recover properly, can obviously recover fully whether he gets chance to though.....


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			160-5 at tea, Root 65*

Deal or no deal?
		
Click to expand...

No deal (I hope!)


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2020)

no balls didn't take longe either


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			no balls didn't take longe either
		
Click to expand...

won't be a a problem if Crawley gets out to Rabada, every one is a no ball


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2020)

The lunch intervals have been good viewing with the Athens, Nass and Root England captains discussion.


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			really, he just  likes the sound of his own voice, i thought he was as bad as Ntini TBH
		
Click to expand...

😱

That is an each to their own moment.

KP is giving not heard before insight into technical batting and the mental approach.


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

What a beautiful days cricket  not in the slightest bit pretty but Sibley done everything weve been crying out for! lets hope he goes on tomorrow


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2020)

Didn’t see any today but assume the weather was cloudy and the pitch went flat? 
Proper test cricket it seems by England today


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Didn’t see any today but assume the weather was cloudy and the pitch went flat? 
Proper test cricket it seems by England today
		
Click to expand...

yup overcast and pitch was slow and pretty unresponsive, only one that really went off the crack was Roots dismissal


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			yup overcast and pitch was slow and pretty unresponsive, only one that really went off the crack was Roots dismissal
		
Click to expand...

shame about Root he looked a million $ today, looked in complete control


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			shame about Root he looked a million $ today, looked in complete control
		
Click to expand...

He normally does pretty well against us. Think he has a ton of runs.
just checked the stats and he has over 1000 test runs against us


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2020)

Captainron said:



			He normally does pretty well against us. Think he has a ton of runs.
just checked the stats and he has over 1000 test runs against us 

Click to expand...

 scored at good pace as well, despite the negative tactics.

TBH your Captain today made Root look a a great one by comparison


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2020)

Watched a bit early morning and then in the clubhouse - quality from Jimmy to clear up quickly . Thought both openers started well - Crawley clearly has ability but still very raw , great knock from Sibley and hopefully it’s the start of a great career. England got a great chance now to win this


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			scored at good pace as well, despite the negative tactics.

TBH your Captain today made Root look a a great one by comparison

Click to expand...

Was he that bad?


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Was he that bad? 

Click to expand...


not sure he was "that" bad, but he was definitely bad!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Was he that bad? 

Click to expand...

oh yes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

Very professional performance today and pleased to see the batsmen finally playing with patience and sense and picking when to play and leave. Shame we lost Root late on and feel sorry for Bess making two ducks and he definitely looks like his batting will need work. Would love to see Sibley kick on and make a ton


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very professional performance today and pleased to see the batsmen finally playing with patience and sense and picking when to play and leave. Shame we lost Root late on and feel sorry for Bess making two ducks and he definitely looks like his batting will need work. Would love to see Sibley kick on and make a ton
		
Click to expand...


we picked Bess above Parkinson for his batting!!!!!


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very professional performance today and pleased to see the batsmen finally playing with patience and sense and picking when to play and leave. Shame we lost Root late on and feel sorry for Bess making two ducks and he definitely looks like his batting will need work. Would love to see Sibley kick on and make a ton
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest why does Bess definitely need to work on his batting?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			we picked Bess above Parkinson for his batting!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Another classic decision by the board. Perhaps unfair as he got a decent ball first up in the first innings and nibbled at it. Not sure I'd have brought him out as a nightwatchman and Broad would have been a better choice as I can't see him contributing too much when he does come in


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another classic decision by the board. Perhaps unfair as he got a decent ball first up in the first innings and nibbled at it. Not sure I'd have brought him out as a nightwatchman and Broad would have been a better choice as I can't see him contributing too much when he does come in
		
Click to expand...

now youre definitely having a laugh, broad as nightwatchman haha, that wouldve undone the days good work in a heartbeat as the nightwatchman hid at the non strikers end!!!! that or you spelt Jimmy wrong


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			now youre definitely having a laugh, broad as nightwatchman haha, that wouldve undone the days good work in a heartbeat as the nightwatchman hid at the non strikers end!!!! that or you spelt Jimmy wrong 

Click to expand...

I simply don't think Bess was the best choice, especially on debut after a golden in the first innings. I get what you mean about Broad but as we lost Bess anyway would losing Broad have been so bad especially with Bess only lasting 8 balls anyway


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I simply don't think Bess was the best choice, especially on debut after a golden in the first innings. I get what you mean about Broad but as we lost Bess anyway would losing Broad have been so bad especially with Bess only lasting 8 balls anyway
		
Click to expand...

not about whether they survive, nightwatchmans job is to protect the batsman at the other end, Broad quite clearly the least likely option for that role in our team, and probably any one elses currently!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			not about whether they survive, nightwatchmans job is to protect the batsman at the other end, Broad quite clearly the least likely option for that role in our team, and probably any one elses currently!
		
Click to expand...

But Bess didn't do the job either facing 8 balls and not seeing the day out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2020)

Blimey didn’t realise Bess was on his debut - I’m sure he played against Pakistan in 2018 , got a 50 from what I recall

He should be doing better than what happened today , he is a far better batsmen than that


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But Bess didn't do the job either facing 8 balls and not seeing the day out
		
Click to expand...

at least he tried to take the strike, Broad would be trying to take a single off the first ball of the over!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey didn’t realise Bess was on his debut - I’m sure he played against Pakistan in 2018 , got a 50 from what I recall

He should be doing better than what happened today , he is a far better batsmen than that
		
Click to expand...

You're right. Think he's played two previous tests but still inexperienced


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey didn’t realise Bess was on his debut - I’m sure he played against Pakistan in 2018 , got a 50 from what I recall

He should be doing better than what happened today , he is a far better batsmen than that
		
Click to expand...


Somerset mould, non turning slow bowler who can also do the nightwatchman role


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			Somerset mould, non turning slow bowler who can also do the nightwatchman role 

Click to expand...

Only playing for England because of the loan spell to Yorkshire 😉


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only playing for England because of the loan spell to Yorkshire 😉
		
Click to expand...

i wasnt going to go there lol


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2020)

Broad is not even a nightwatchman now! Anyone lodging their bat in their pads is a bone fide rabbit. He will be batting in Dunlop Greenflash shoes next.😂


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

Piece said:



			Broad is not even a nightwatchman now! Anyone lodging their bat in their pads is a bone fide rabbit. He will be batting in Dunlop Greenflash shoes next.😂
		
Click to expand...

that feels a  tad harsh on the greenflash wearers, well some of them at least


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

Piece said:



			Broad is not even a nightwatchman now! Anyone lodging their bat in their pads is a bone fide rabbit. He will be batting in Dunlop Greenflash shoes next.😂
		
Click to expand...

How much longer can he keep going? Clearly still getting wickets but can't bat at all now. https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...long-left-for-stuart-broad-and-james-anderson


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How much longer can he keep going? Clearly still getting wickets but can't bat at all now. https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...long-left-for-stuart-broad-and-james-anderson

Click to expand...

fitter than hes ever been on most of the metrics on all accounts, only playing red ball cricket, 4 years younger than his mate at the other end? as a test bowler expect hes about for a couple of years more at least if he stays healthy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			fitter than hes ever been on most of the metrics on all accounts, only playing red ball cricket, 4 years younger than his mate at the other end? as a test bowler expect hes about for a couple of years more at least if he stays healthy
		
Click to expand...

Yep can easily see another 3/4 years left for him - would be good to see him doing clinics with some of the younger talent 

Looking at the Lions squad there are a number as well 

Mahmood, Overtons ( Jamie imo ) , Porter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			fitter than hes ever been on most of the metrics on all accounts, only playing red ball cricket, 4 years younger than his mate at the other end? as a test bowler expect hes about for a couple of years more at least if he stays healthy
		
Click to expand...

I agree but the article seems to be hinting that both Broad and Anderson will be on the decline by the next Ashes. Where is the succession planning. We've got Archer but we don't need to be bowling him into the ground. Curran is doing well and has a happy knack of picking up wickets but would you call him a quick? We need to get the next generation from the Lions into the first team and playing test matches.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 5, 2020)

Given how much more that they cost, I sure hope that they don't break as often as ours do.


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree but the article seems to be hinting that both Broad and Anderson will be on the decline by the next Ashes. Where is the succession planning. We've got Archer but we don't need to be bowling him into the ground. Curran is doing well and has a happy knack of picking up wickets but would you call him a quick? We need to get the next generation from the Lions into the first team and playing test matches.
		
Click to expand...

you never replace 2 guys who have over a 1000 wickets easily!!!!! the succession planning is in the guys in the Lions team, plenty of up and coming seam options. Far more so than batting or spin ones thats for sure. Could name 10+ guys who could bowl seam for England in the next few years.

why do you need the Lions guys in the test team now? enjoy having Broad and Andersen and whilst theyre still fit and healthy let them do their thing!


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

Porter 
Mahmood
Curran
Curran
Archer
Stone
Wood
Woakes
Overton
Overton
Gregory
Chappell

cupboard is hardly empty


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2020)

feel like ive missed a few too, harder out of season to remember everyone!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hundred for Sibley. Cracking knock that. In Burns and Sibley, have we found our opening pair?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ben Stokes is absolute box office. If you can get to a TV to watch, turn it on, this is fantastic viewing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Hundred for Sibley. Cracking knock that. In Burns and Sibley, have we found our opening pair?
		
Click to expand...

One swallow and all that. I hope you are right, we badly need them.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



View attachment 28890

Given how much more that they cost, I sure hope that they don't break as often as ours do.
		
Click to expand...

They tend not to. 

Not too many club cricketers will be splashing out on one of them unless they can back it up with serious talent because everyone knows how much they cost. Imagine seeing an absolute chopper striding out with that in their hands.....


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2020)

Faf has been especially Rootish today. Stupid and negative. 

England can have a bit of fun here, smash it around until between lunch and tea. 4 and a half sessions to bowl us out should be more than enough.


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2020)

Captainron said:



			They tend not to.

Not too many club cricketers will be splashing out on one of them unless they can back it up with serious talent because everyone knows how much they cost. Imagine seeing an absolute chopper striding out with that in their hands.....
		
Click to expand...

I never spent that much on a bat but I used to have 3 in my bag - all the same make and weight but with the sweetspots in different places depending on how bouncy the wicket was.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2020)

No way I would spend that sort of money on a bat. I had some beauts in my time. Best was a V600 that was made for Mark Butcher. It was so light, had an awesome pickup and the middle was huge. Had loads of fun with that one.


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

300 balls, an England opener has batted for 300 balls  oh what a thing of beauty. well batted Dom Sibley lets hope its the first of many


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2020)

Well done to Sibley for seeing it through to a maiden century this morning. Back to work today so missing all the fun and games. Hopefully we'll have a carnival after lunch for a few overs and get the total up a little more as quick as possible and then get them in just before tea for a few overs to face before the break


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well done to Sibley for seeing it through to a maiden century this morning. Back to work today so missing all the fun and games. Hopefully we'll have a carnival after lunch for a few overs and get the total up a little more as quick as possible and then get them in just before tea for a few overs to face before the break
		
Click to expand...

just before tea ? Quick 30 runs and they are batting, or all bowled out beforehand. Why waste nearly a whole session ?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2020)

Runs are not an issue here and getting the next 2 wickets aren’t really either. I would now be trying to hit Broad and Anderson as much as possible. Maybe hit one on the hand or arm and take them out of the England attack


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Runs are not an issue here and getting the next 2 wickets aren’t really either. I would now be trying to hit Broad and Anderson as much as possible. Maybe hit one on the hand or arm and take them out of the England attack
		
Click to expand...

and hence weve declared  let the fun commence


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2020)

I had it paused for a phone call


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2020)

Sibley didn’t carry his bat. All ten wickets need to be taken in my book.


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

Saffers ever scored 438 in a memorable chase


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Saffers ever scored 438 in a memorable chase 

Click to expand...

if they do that in 50 overs, will be all over today.


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

richart said:



			if they do that in 50 overs, will be all over today.

Click to expand...

be a fun watch I guess, would have to put Captainron on ignore some time after tea though haha


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



View attachment 28890

Given how much more that they cost, I sure hope that they don't break as often as ours do.
		
Click to expand...

still got the 3 i got from Choice willow who sponsored our team, paid for all, but heavily discounted. one did breack in half and he glued it back together stuck tape round and was still a pretty good bat as long as you timed it.

i think the more modern bats break more than the old fashioned type, less knocking in required


----------



## Tongo (Jan 6, 2020)

Great performance from England. Delighted for Sibley. Hope he kicks on from this and is another poke in the eye for the county cricket doesn't produce test players brigade after Burns.


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

didnt take Broady long to burn the first review


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2020)

I just want to see us bat with a bit of grit and integrity. Show that it matters and that you want to fight for the team.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2020)

57-0. Not going well so far.


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

Malan played well for his 50 here, Denly been by far our most threatening bowler not a good sign, even having to risk Stokes knee now! Big last hour ahead, England will want 2 more ideally


----------



## IanM (Jan 6, 2020)

Funny how some pundits expect a dead pitch that we found easy to bat on this morning, to suddenly become a 78 all out horror!


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

well theres one just before the close, still looks like being a long day tomorrow


----------



## Piece (Jan 6, 2020)

Missed all the action today; had to work, shock horror! Will WFH to see the victory  parade 😆 . Will Bess take a wicket?!?!?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			well theres one just before the close, still looks like being a long day tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

With Malan going well and 312 needed in a day, all results still on the cards. I think we'll nick a couple in the first session but looking at the way we've toiled this afternoon I am not convinced about getting them all out


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			With Malan going well and 312 needed in a day, all results still on the cards. I think we'll nick a couple in the first session but looking at the way we've toiled this afternoon I am not convinced about getting them all out
		
Click to expand...


if we lose this, theyll want hanging one by one lol, if its not going our way its the ideal sort of wicket to go defensive on, its so so slow, the other edge of that is it makes it hard to bowl a side out if they dig in properly. the biggest plus is it started reversing a little for Jimmy late on, if it does that in the morning then we "should" win comfortably


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			if we lose this, theyll want hanging one by one lol, if its not going our way its the ideal sort of wicket to go defensive on, its so so slow, the other edge of that is it makes it hard to bowl a side out if they dig in properly. the biggest plus is it started reversing a little for Jimmy late on, if it does that in the morning then we "should" win comfortably
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I don't really see SA going for it although allowing for just 80 overs in the day that is still 3.9 an over and not unheard of in modern test cricket so it could happen. If we do lose then hanging will be too good for them. I am more concerned about whether we can actually get the 8 wickets


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2020)

In the bash and smash news - Tom Banton got his 50 after just 14 balls - 7 sixes and 3 fours, some of the hitting and timing was phenomenal


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In the bash and smash news - Tom Banton got his 50 after just 14 balls - 7 sixes and 3 fours, some of the hitting and timing was phenomenal
		
Click to expand...


yeah was pretty special, easy game when you hit 5 6s in a row lol


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be honest I don't really see SA going for it although allowing for just 80 overs in the day that is still 3.9 an over and not unheard of in modern test cricket so it could happen. If we do lose then hanging will be too good for them. I am more concerned about whether we can actually get the 8 wickets
		
Click to expand...


this game is nothing like modern test cricket (bar an hour of Stokes earlier), just no pace in the deck will make it easy for as such a limited captain as Root to not get beat if worst happens!


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			yeah was pretty special, easy game when you hit 5 6s in a row lol
		
Click to expand...

Meh, I've done that loadsa times 




(on stick cricket)


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			Meh, I've done that loadsa times 




(on stick cricket)
		
Click to expand...


haha not played that for ages but so ahead of its time, its what T10 will be in 5 years time


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			yeah was pretty special, easy game when you hit 5 6s in a row lol
		
Click to expand...

The reverse sweep 😲😲😲😲


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The reverse sweep 😲😲😲😲
		
Click to expand...


I remember watching Nic Pothas' younger brother hit a couple of reverse sweeps onto the tennis courts at Sawbridgeworth from the non-strikers end many years back and thinking the game was changing, hard to realise just how different some of these kids would be approaching batting nowadays!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			this game is nothing like modern test cricket (bar an hour of Stokes earlier), just no pace in the deck will make it easy for as such a limited captain as Root to not get beat if worst happens!
		
Click to expand...

Again I agree I was just pointing out should they want to have a bit of fun and try for a bit then the rate isn't massive. I also agree Root is limited as a captain. Who would be your captain of preference? I can see England coming up two wickets short


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Again I agree I was just pointing out should they want to have a bit of fun and try for a bit then the rate isn't massive. I also agree Root is limited as a captain. Who would be your captain of preference? I can see England coming up two wickets short
		
Click to expand...


id have gone to broad short term and looked to develop one longer term, its a pretty limited pool to pick from though, doesnt help most of them play so little county cricket


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			id have gone to broad short term and looked to develop one longer term, its a pretty limited pool to pick from though, doesnt help most of them play so little county cricket
		
Click to expand...

Broad ? He would use up both our reviews in his first over.


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

richart said:



			Broad ? He would use up both our reviews in his first over.
		
Click to expand...

im hearing nothings changed then lol

actually think hed be a better reviewer as a captain than as a just a bowler (cant be any worse if you saw todays celeb appeal and review)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			id have gone to broad short term and looked to develop one longer term, its a pretty limited pool to pick from though, doesnt help most of them play so little county cricket
		
Click to expand...

Burns is looking the most likely candidate at the moment - not sure who is the Lions skipper , Gregory was in the summer but just like Abell I don’t think he will get a test spot


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Burns is looking the most likely candidate at the moment - not sure who is the Lions skipper , Gregory was in the summer but just like Abell I don’t think he will get a test spot
		
Click to expand...


Burns not playing rest of this tour or Sri Lanka on all accounts, going under the knife and going to have to play some county cricket before the WI tests I guess to prove his fitness again


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2020)

Well if you take out the gift from Faf that was a pretty ordinary session for England, going to need to use the new ball well after lunch. Malan been absolutely superb for the Saffers


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2020)

Too easy for SA right now. Pitch doing little. Don't think we are getting them to play enough.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 7, 2020)

de Kock and Du Plessis need to be taken behind the sheds and have seven shades of khaki knocked out of them. Stupid shots to nothing balls in this situation. Pair of Jeremy Corbyns them!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 7, 2020)

Why weren't we bowling rank long hops all day?  What a way to give it away. Need to get Van Der Dussen now!


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2020)

Perhaps the worst review of all time!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 7, 2020)

Quality review that from England.


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2020)

Have some of that. Lovely snag down the leg side. Poor shot from vd Dussssssen.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 7, 2020)

Why are our batsmen are using the collective braincell of a Scottish independence ranter here.


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Why are our batsmen are using the collective braincell of a Scottish independence ranter here. 

Click to expand...

Must be due a run out now.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 7, 2020)

richart said:



			Must be due a run out now.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn’t surprise me if one of them turned round and kicked their stumps over


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 7, 2020)

Think Buttler was not too pleased with Phillander when he did not move!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Why are our batsmen are using the collective braincell of a Scottish independence ranter here. 

Click to expand...

Welcome to our world . Clearly both teams are well matched for the wrong reasons.


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2020)

be so much more fun if Buttler was still at Somerset lol


----------



## Captainron (Jan 7, 2020)

Can we borrow Bilal Shafayat for this next hour please?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 7, 2020)

Strategy of turning down the single worked


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2020)

dfljshdbf dfv sdlfvb sdfv!


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2020)

Boom 

him again!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 7, 2020)

4 day Tests? No thanks.


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2020)

BOOM. Get in there.


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2020)

Great fifth day of test cricket.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 7, 2020)

The boys have done it. Great win.


----------



## IanM (Jan 7, 2020)

ho hum...dull old Test cricket!


----------



## Junior (Jan 7, 2020)

Great advert for the 5 day format. 

Great perseverance and discipline  from England, helped by a few bad decisions from a couple of the SA batters.   Hope Andersons OK, although I imagine the selectors would be relieved if they had to leave him out of the next test for Archer due to injury.  Two evenly matched sides should make for a good series !!!

Would anyone make any changes for the next test ?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 7, 2020)

No way that tests should be restricted to 4 days. 

Poor by South Africa there. Had the draw worked out but some properly idiotic shots gave it away.


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2020)

Captainron said:



			No way that tests should be restricted to 4 days.

Poor by South Africa there. Had the draw worked out but some properly idiotic shots gave it away.
		
Click to expand...

Could say a bit of de Kock shot by Quinton...


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2020)

Junior said:



			Great advert for the 5 day format.

Great perseverance and discipline  from England, helped by a few bad decisions from a couple of the SA batters.   Hope Andersons OK, although I imagine the selectors would be relieved if they had to leave him out of the next test for Archer due to injury.  Two evenly matched sides should make for a good series !!!

Would anyone make any changes for the next test ?
		
Click to expand...

Archer for Anderson at this rate.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			be so much more fun if Buttler was still at Somerset lol
		
Click to expand...

Nah. He’s a Lanci lad now!


----------



## Junior (Jan 8, 2020)

If Leach is fit who would your spinner be for the next test ?   

Keep in mind, we need to probably play 2 in Sri Lanka........I'd prob give Leach a go.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 8, 2020)

Would definitely be Leach ahead of Bess, no question for me.


----------



## fundy (Jan 8, 2020)

Anderson out of the rest of the series with a rib injury  cant see him going to SL either


----------



## Captainron (Jan 8, 2020)

The best way for boards to get a decent 5th day in tests is to have a proper wicket which promotes a fair contest. Too many pitches are roads (boring) or bunsens. Groundsmen are often to blame for tests either not going the distance or just being a 5th day non event.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2020)

Captainron said:



			The best way for boards to get a decent 5th day in tests is to have a proper wicket which promotes a fair contest. Too many pitches are roads (boring) or bunsens. Groundsmen are often to blame for tests either not going the distance or just being a 5th day non event.
		
Click to expand...

A 5 day wicket would be useless for England, they usually find a way to feck it up inside 3days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215207182104453121
Out or not ?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2020)

See Buttler got fined for his little spat with Philander. 
Rightly so. Vern has every right to stand his ground. Why the hell the fielder even had to get the ball back to Jos in that situation is beyond me anyway. He just had to flick it to the bowler.


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215207182104453121
Out or not ?
		
Click to expand...

should never be out but is under the current rules i think


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 9, 2020)

I believe that I read somewhere that a cricket ball is used for 25 hours.   Is that true?

Over 100 balls are gone through in a major league baseball game which typically lasts three hours.
The pitchers aren't allowed to pitch dirty or scuffed ones into play.
The ones hit into the stands are kept by the fans who catch them.
The ball played in the last out of a half-inning is generally tossed to a kid in the stands by the player who winds up with it.

However, an official Major League baseball costs about fifteen bucks in a sporting goods store and about half that to the major league teams buying hundreds of dozens at once.
They were $2.50 in a sporting goods store when I was a boy...the official major league ones that is. You could buy a playable ball for a buck, then.

I imagine that a cricket ball costs much more, although I see quite a wide range of prices on the internet.
The Test or ODI thing is confusing, though.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 10, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



*I believe that I read somewhere that a cricket ball is used for 25 hours.   Is that true?*

Over 100 balls are gone through in a major league baseball game which typically lasts three hours.
The pitchers aren't allowed to pitch dirty or scuffed ones into play.
The ones hit into the stands are kept by the fans who catch them.
The ball played in the last out of a half-inning is generally tossed to a kid in the stands by the player who winds up with it.

However, an official Major League baseball costs about fifteen bucks in a sporting goods store and about half that to the major league teams buying hundreds of dozens at once.
They were $2.50 in a sporting goods store when I was a boy...the official major league ones that is. You could buy a playable ball for a buck, then.

I imagine that a cricket ball costs much more, although I see quite a wide range of prices on the internet.
The Test or ODI thing is confusing, though.
		
Click to expand...

No. How long it is used for will depend on what format they are playing ie test match, 50 overs, 20/20 etc. 

In a test match a new ball is available after 80 overs and it is up to the bowling team to decide if they want to take it straight away or carry on with the original ball. In most cases they won't go past 90 overs before changing the ball. They are supposed to bowl 15 overs an hour so 90 overs should be one day's play or 6 hours. In reality they often only manage 80 overs in a day so a ball in test match cricket will be used for somewhere between 6 and 8 hours.

In a 50 over match they will use one ball for the whole 50 overs. They did experiment with using two new balls in 50 over cricket, one from each end but not sure if they dropped that or if it is still going. Assuming the first case the ball will be used for around 3 - 3+ 1/2 hours.

In 20/20 cricket they use a new ball for each innings so the ball is only used for a couple of hours.


----------



## richart (Jan 10, 2020)

Two balls in 50 over innings. Hence lack of reverse swing, and game made easier for batters.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			should never be out but is under the current rules i think
		
Click to expand...

What next, fielder allowed in the crowd?

Time to take the ropes back to make proper sized outfield and end this comedy


----------



## Piece (Jan 11, 2020)

Captainron said:



			See Buttler got fined for his little spat with Philander.
Rightly so. Vern has every right to stand his ground. Why the hell the fielder even had to get the ball back to Jos in that situation is beyond me anyway. He just had to flick it to the bowler.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. With the fine. Happy that Buttler gave him a volley. It’s Test cricket, imho.

Our club would be bankrupt in two weeks! 😬😂


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2020)

Leach the next bowler to leave the tour having not recovered from illness properly, hope hes ok for Sri Lanka


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2020)

This track is so slow today. The wind will blow from the west tomorrow which will dry it out and quicken it up, just as England get the ball


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2020)

2 proper traps laid and walked into there by the openers. They won’t be happy with that.

maharaj is going to be massive in this test.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2020)

England 4 down on this deck at this time? I’m made up.


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			England 4 down on this deck at this time? I’m made up.
		
Click to expand...

yet another slow s***heap, 300 be plenty on here wont it


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			yet another slow s***heap, 300 be plenty on here wont it 

Click to expand...

It’s going to quicken up a bit and then it will rain. Spinners will be the key here


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			It’s going to quicken up a bit and then it will rain. Spinners will be the key here
		
Click to expand...


good job weve got 3 of them then  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			It’s going to quicken up a bit and then it will rain. Spinners will be the key here
		
Click to expand...

In days gone by you used to have fast and bouncy wickets. Is my memory wrong and if not what has changed and why?


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			It’s going to quicken up a bit and then it will rain. Spinners will be the key here
		
Click to expand...

Maharaj has bowled over 30 overs on day 1, poor lads gonna be knackered before the 2nd inns comes around!!!! Who'd be a quick bowler if this is the sort of heap youre expected to bend your back on lol, sort of deck Mark Wood will put himself out for the next 6 months injured on!

Whys Rabada not getting the new nut? Or is the deck the reason? Doesnt make much sense to me

I see all our top 6 got to 25, none of them to 50 yet!!!


----------



## Mudball (Jan 16, 2020)

Not everyone is a big fan of his + not sure if I posted ths one earlier..    A must hear interview with Kohli





It is a full series, the other one is where he talks about his fathers's death and its impact on him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2020)

BBC cricket seems to think Stokes and Pope have given England a slight advantage but personally I'd see it as a very level first day and SA will be happy to have got four wickets on that pitch and keeping England under 250 and England will have been happy with the opening stand and getting through and the impetus Stokes and Pope gave at the end of the day.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2020)

Rabada is looking like getting a fine and a demerit point for his celebration when he castled Root. 

He will now probably miss the last test. The ICC are an absolute set of Corbyns! 

Pathetic


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 17, 2020)

It is an accumulation though, he was not banned for yesterday alone. He did not challenge the charge and this is his second ban for points accumulation so it is something he needs to work on.

Not sure how either captain has not been banned for their over rates mind, that is a bigger issue.

Good of your boys to be chucking 4 balls at us today, much appreciated.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 17, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Rabada is looking like getting a fine and a demerit point for his celebration when he castled Root. 

He will now probably miss the last test. The ICC are an absolute set of Corbyns!

Pathetic
		
Click to expand...

Sucks he's going to miss a Test, but how many times is he going to get in trouble for celebrating like an idiot before he learns? Celebrating is one thing, running right up to and jumping in-front of the batsman and celebrating like that is just asking for trouble. He knew what he was doing, and has been rightly punished for it. Also, KG accepted guilt. He's not complaining about it.

These two are a fun partnership to watch. Really like a 4,5,6 of Root, Stokes and Pope. The strongest 4,5,6 we've had since Pietersen, Collingwood and Bell.


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Sucks he's going to miss a Test, but how many times is he going to get in trouble for celebrating like an idiot before he learns? Celebrating is one thing, running right up to and jumping in-front of the batsman and celebrating like that is just asking for trouble. He knew what he was doing, and has been rightly punished for it. Also, KG accepted guilt. He's not complaining about it.

These two are a fun partnership to watch. Really like a 4,5,6 of Root, Stokes and Pietersen. The strongest 4,5,6 we've had since Pietersen, Collingwood and Bell.
		
Click to expand...


i like what i see of Ollie Pope but hes no KP yet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Sucks he's going to miss a Test, but how many times is he going to get in trouble for celebrating like an idiot before he learns? Celebrating is one thing, running right up to and jumping in-front of the batsman and celebrating like that is just asking for trouble. He knew what he was doing, and has been rightly punished for it. Also, KG accepted guilt. He's not complaining about it.

These two are a fun partnership to watch. Really like a 4,5,6 of Root, Stokes and *Pietersen*. The strongest 4,5,6 we've had since Pietersen, Collingwood and Bell.
		
Click to expand...

Pope is good but a way to go to being Pieterson 😲


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dammit, that's twice I've done that this week. Need to start reading my posts before hitting the button 

Hundred for Stokes. Another brilliant innings, also passed 4,000 Test runs a little while ago. What a cricketer he is.


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2020)

Fantastic batting, 200 hundred partnership.

Is it just me, but Pope is the spitting image of Ian Bell ? Hopefully will have a similar if not better career.


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2020)

great to see Pope get a ton


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2020)

Superb partnership that. 450 odd for 8. England have the game in their hands now.


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Superb partnership that. 450 odd for 8. England have the game in their hands now.
		
Click to expand...

markets still have the draw still slight favourite with the weather forecast, this strip and our bowling attack


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2020)

never seen a undeclaration before lol


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			never seen a undeclaration before lol
		
Click to expand...

 The ultimate insult for Broad down to 11.  Mind you didn’t realise Wood was in for his batting.


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2020)

richart said:



			The ultimate insult for Broad down to 11.  Mind you didn’t realise Wood was in for his batting.
		
Click to expand...

still feels a place too high on his recent exploits with the bat lol


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Sucks he's going to miss a Test, but how many times is he going to get in trouble for celebrating like an idiot before he learns? Celebrating is one thing, running right up to and jumping in-front of the batsman and celebrating like that is just asking for trouble. He knew what he was doing, and has been rightly punished for it. Also, KG accepted guilt. He's not complaining about it.

These two are a fun partnership to watch. Really like a 4,5,6 of Root, Stokes and Pope. The strongest 4,5,6 we've had since Pietersen, Collingwood and Bell.
		
Click to expand...

i tend to agree with you, if you continue to act like an idiot and blow a gasket in a batsmans face you are going to be sanctioned.

nice to see their slow bowler getting the treatment he deserves


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2020)

Hamza not enjoying Woods wheels here much, square leg umps toes in danger


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 17, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			But completely out of his depth at Test level.
		
Click to expand...

I'd filed this reference to Ollie Pope under 'posts that will age badly, very quickly' 

Seriously, this kid has a ceiling higher than any English batsmen at 22 then I've ever seen. Hopefully we don't try and change him, although with recent form ECB have I'm concerned!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			I'd filed this reference to Ollie Pope under 'posts that will age badly, very quickly'

Seriously, this kid has a ceiling higher than any English batsmen at 22 then I've ever seen. Hopefully we don't try and change him, although with recent form ECB have I'm concerned!
		
Click to expand...

👍

Add it to his statement about Stokes not having the ability or temperament to be successful in the test arena ( after the T20 final )


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			I'd filed this reference to Ollie Pope under 'posts that will age badly, very quickly' 

Seriously, this kid has a ceiling higher than any English batsmen at 22 then I've ever seen. Hopefully we don't try and change him, although with recent form ECB have I'm concerned!
		
Click to expand...

already murmurs of him being a long term number 3 sigh, just let him bat at 6 for a year please


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2020)

What a dominant performance today and what a magic moment for Pope. I hope he is simply allowed to develop, learn his craft and when he has bad games and a drop in form the ECB don't over-coach him or drop him like a soon. At 22 he really can be the heart of the England middle order for a long long time to come.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			already murmurs of him being a long term number 3 sigh, just let him bat at 6 for a year please
		
Click to expand...

Typical of the cricket media - next top young player arrives and they automatically push him into the number 3 spot. He is fine at 6 right now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			already murmurs of him being a long term number 3 sigh, just let him bat at 6 for a year please
		
Click to expand...

Please NO. When will the ECB learn. Let him bat where he is and find a long term answer to the number 3 role separately. Haven't they seen what happens to the talent, temperament and technique when they try and shoehorn these dangerous middle order batsmen into the top order and with our ability to lose early wickets, inevitably facing a new ball still doing a bit.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2020)

England have the bones of a very good team here for the next 5 - 10 years. A lot of young players who have very good promise and they are getting to cut their teeth.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2020)

Also. Would you give Jimmy and Broady a last hurrah against the Windies and then get a new groip going for the Pakistan series?

Wood, Archer, Curran, Stokes, Bess, Leach, Woakes, Overton and Mahmood as the bowling options


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2020)

Tidy catch that. SA in a bit of poo at moment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Also. Would you give Jimmy and Broady a last hurrah against the Windies and then get a new groip going for the Pakistan series?

Wood, Archer, Curran, Stokes, Bess, Leach, Woakes, Overton and Mahmood as the bowling options
		
Click to expand...

I think that’s exactly what is going to happen - they are both going to love the early summer conditions in England and then for Pakistan they bring the likes of Archer , Overton or Mahmoud into replace them

Got the makings of a very good team with just the question marks over the spinners - Sri Lanka will give us a good answer to those

And that’s superb work from Pope and some great bowling from Bess and Wood so far this morning

And again 👍👍


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2020)

Our batsmen are so bloody stupid.


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2020)

Two lovely fours, then out. Cheers Faf


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2020)

Piece said:



			Two lovely fours, then out. Cheers Faf
		
Click to expand...

He’s not a captain. Aiden Markram will be skipper by the end of the year.


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2020)

Stokes proving he is human today  cant afford to drop de Kock twice


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 18, 2020)

Ouch - three drops...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2020)

Still a good day for England but could have been so much better. Fantastic for Bess and he can only get better with experience


----------



## Captainron (Jan 19, 2020)

Going through this tail at a rapid rate. 

follow on anyone....


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Going through this tail at a rapid rate.

follow on anyone....
		
Click to expand...

they are talking about rain, so if they want a res, i suppose they will have to


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2020)

dont think well be seeing Hamza at Joburg! Would be fun watching Wood to him on a faster one though


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2020)

thats utterly horrific from de Kock, no interest in battling at all

youre getting bowled out by Joe Root lol


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 19, 2020)

Hell fire Fun Day I am about 15 minutes behind and saw that you had made a comment and hoped for the best. Root 3/15. Think the odds you quoted yesterday may have changed. 3/19 now with a ball similar to Atherton’s test wicket a few years‘ ago!


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 19, 2020)

What is Faf doing reviewing that?!

c’mon England


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			thats utterly horrific from de Kock, no interest in battling at all

youre getting bowled out by Joe Root lol
		
Click to expand...

Found our new spin bowler.


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2020)

richart said:



			Found our new spin bowler.

Click to expand...

before he had a wicket today i tweeted  "amazing how highly Root rates his own off spin considering the lack of trust he places in almost every other spinner he captains" - taking full credit for these wickets haha


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2020)

not sure why they didn't ask for the extra half hour ??


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			before he had a wicket today i tweeted  "amazing how highly Root rates his own off spin considering the lack of trust he places in almost every other spinner he captains" - taking full credit for these wickets haha
		
Click to expand...

Gave himself the best end according to Mark Wood.


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2020)

richart said:



			Gave himself the best end according to Mark Wood.

Click to expand...

brilliant interview that, funny guy Wood


----------



## Piece (Jan 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			dont think well be seeing Hamza at Joburg! Would be fun watching Wood to him on a faster one though 

Click to expand...

Have to ask the square leg ump to stand back otherwise he’ll have his toes trodden on 😆

If Archer fit, stick him on one end and Wood the other. Popcorn out.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 19, 2020)

Root delivers more pies than a greggs van driver. SA are just bloody terrible and that’s why I thought we would get whitewashed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Root delivers more pies than a greggs van driver. SA are just bloody terrible and that’s why I thought we would get whitewashed.
		
Click to expand...

Very poor from SA today especially the start of the day. Going to be tough to get anything without Rabada in the next test unless we collapse


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks like the SA tail had some fun before it finally finished this morning!

If they had got to over the follow on total could we decline to bat again and send them back in?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Looks like the SA tail had some fun before it finally finished this morning!

If they had got to over the follow on total could we decline to bat again and send them back in?
		
Click to expand...

they were already following on Amanda


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 20, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			they were already following on Amanda
		
Click to expand...

Yes but if they...forget that...doh!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 20, 2020)

Monday morning....brain mush!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Monday morning....brain mush!
		
Click to expand...

a South African moment then


----------



## IanM (Jan 20, 2020)

I thought you meant we could give them three goes!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2020)

i would imagine SA will be voting for 4 day tests


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 20, 2020)

IanM said:



			I thought you meant we could give them three goes!! 

Click to expand...

I kind of was! For some bizarre reason I was thinking that if they never made the original follow on target...we could...as I said a Monday morning brain mush moment!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 20, 2020)

Brilliant performance from England. Funny how when you pick players that are suited to multi-day cricket that the team performance improves. So refreshing to see Ollie Pope looking like a proper test cricketer rather than the attempts to make Bairstow into one. Now they need to ditch Buttler and get Foakes in and England could really start going places.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 20, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Brilliant performance from England. Funny how when you pick players that are suited to multi-day cricket that the team performance improves. So refreshing to see Ollie Pope looking like a proper test cricketer rather than the attempts to make Bairstow into one. Now they need to ditch Buttler and get Foakes in and England could really start going places.
		
Click to expand...

Not checked, is Foakes in the current touring side?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2020)

A good win in the end despite the SA fun at the death and a good knock from Maharaj


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Not checked, is Foakes in the current touring side?
		
Click to expand...

no bairstow is the "back up" keeper


----------



## Captainron (Jan 21, 2020)

I genuinely think that England will be a decent force in test cricket but they do need to change things. 

Wicketkeeper is a genuine issue for you. Buttler is not a test keeper, he is a brilliant short form option for England. 

I think that Foakes needs to be in the squad.


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2020)

Definitely the English way of late wanting to focus on white ball cricket then shoehorn those white ball cricketers into the test team. Vaughan already talking about Banton opening in tests next summer lol, hes barely passed 500 runs in his county cricket career!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 21, 2020)

I'd like to see Foakes in the side as well, but didn't set the CC alight last summer, doesn't appear to be in great form himself, and if the only other option is Bairstow then I'd rather we stuck with Buttler personally.

As for Archer, not sure which direction they'll go for the next Test. Bess should definitely keep his spot, and I personally like a Broad, Wood, Curran bowling 3 but wouldn't be totally against Archer coming in for Curran, though does seem harsh given his performances this year. It's not a bad thing though, competition for bowling places is great, especially with Anderson and Broad in their last few years. Fast bowling stocks look strong.


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			I'd like to see Foakes in the side as well, but didn't set the CC alight last summer, doesn't appear to be in great form himself, and if the only other option is Bairstow then I'd rather we stuck with Buttler personally.

As for Archer, not sure which direction they'll go for the next Test. Bess should definitely keep his spot, and I personally like a Broad, Wood, Curran bowling 3 but wouldn't be totally against Archer coming in for Curran, though does seem harsh given his performances this year. It's not a bad thing though, competition for bowling places is great, especially with Anderson and Broad in their last few years. Fast bowling stocks look strong.
		
Click to expand...


Would leave Archer out myself, dont see any need to risk his elbow injury (he was still walking around with ice on it during the last test) albeit watching him and Wood on a bouncy one (assuming thats what we get) together could be fun


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2020)

Next up is Sri Lanka. Not sure there will be much for Archer on those wickets so why not let him rest up until the summer now?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Next up is Sri Lanka. Not sure there will be much for Archer on those wickets so why not let him rest up until the summer now?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting thoughts about Archer from Pietersen https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/c...tersen-warns-England-opens-Martin-Samuel.html


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2020)

Sounds like Archer not fit enough, Wood playing despite not 100% (horrible feeling this doesnt end well!)

Woakes for Bess and 5 seamers sounds the likely option, touch harsh on Bess after last game but can see with the conditions why theyre leaving the spinner out


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2020)

Yep as above it seems. Saffers have left Maharaj out too for 5 seamers

Root won every toss in the series albeit sounds like Faf wouldve bowled anyway!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 24, 2020)

Weather forecast is not good, don't think we'll get a result, doubt there'll be much play the first 3 days.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			Sounds like Archer not fit enough, Wood playing despite not 100% (horrible feeling this doesnt end well!)

Woakes for Bess and 5 seamers sounds the likely option, touch harsh on Bess after last game but can see with the conditions why theyre leaving the spinner out
		
Click to expand...

i tell you what else won't end well, Root taking the spin duties if they do leave Bess out...


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Weather forecast is not good, don't think we'll get a result, doubt there'll be much play the first 3 days.
		
Click to expand...

dont think its quite that bad, likely we lose some play each of the first 3 days but unlikely any are a washout from the forecasts Ive seen, today likely the worst day


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i tell you what else won't end well, Root taking the spin duties if they do leave Bess out...

Click to expand...


Roots happy, hes always thought he was the number 1 spinner in the side anyway


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			dont think its quite that bad, likely we lose some play each of the first 3 days but unlikely any are a washout from the forecasts Ive seen, today likely the worst day
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough- just from what they were saying on TMS this morning:




			Good morning from a rather wet Wanderers. We’ve had persistent light rain and England delayed their journey to the ground. Forecast is not very good today, I’m afraid, with showers predicted for most of the day. We also have a rather mixed outlook for the next couple of days as well. However, as things stand it is looking better for Monday and Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it's a bit more positive than that suggests, would be nice to get a decent game, been a good series!


----------



## IanM (Jan 24, 2020)

The sort of pitch I would have been pleased to have lost the toss on as I wouldn't  have a clue which to do!


----------



## Junior (Jan 24, 2020)

Is Bess injured or is the deck a seamer ????   Wood, Woakes, Curran, Broad, Stokes seems a bit overkill to me.  Looks like they have gone for the extra seamer as they are worried about the fitness of Wood and Stokes (he hasnt bowled as much this series) I'd have liked Bess in the side.


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2020)

Junior said:



			Is Bess injured or is the deck a seamer ????   Wood, Woakes, Curran, Broad, Stokes seems a bit overkill to me.  Looks like they have gone for the extra seamer as they are worried about the fitness of Wood and Stokes (he hasnt bowled as much this series) I'd have liked Bess in the side.
		
Click to expand...


mainly a pitch decision (Saffers leaving Maharaj out as well shows that albeit expect Faf would quite like to have him now)

think Stokes is half a bowler at most currently, at least in terms of the overs they will use him for and there is obvious some doubts over Woods fitness (and probably always will be lol)

Root/Denly will feel they can cover if a few spin overs needed


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2020)

100/0 at tea


----------



## IanM (Jan 24, 2020)

Super effort.  Good decision making and picking the balls to hit.  Made it look easier than it was, especially at the start.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2020)

I see Ben will be visiting the match ref later, some knob said a few things to him as he walked off and he replied in kind


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			I see Ben will be visiting the match ref later, some knob said a few things to him as he walked off and he replied in kind
		
Click to expand...


was just commentating about the teams sponsors specsavers wasnt he


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2020)

Stokes reverts to type and calls someone out for a fight in the crowd. 

BUT HE’S NOT THAT BAD A GUY. 

No wait, he’s a scumbag who England dare not case aside because they need him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Stokes reverts to type and calls someone out for a fight in the crowd.

BUT HE’S NOT THAT BAD A GUY.

No wait, he’s a scumbag who England dare not case aside because they need him.
		
Click to expand...

reverts to type 🤦‍♂️  You appear to be only interested in Stokes in a non cricket sense 

Why would ECB cast him aside ?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			reverts to type 🤦‍♂️  You appear to be only interested in Stokes in a non cricket sense

Why would ECB cast him aside ?
		
Click to expand...

Because some people look beyond what a criminal court say and judge things for themselves.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Because some people look beyond what a criminal court say and judge things for themselves.
		
Click to expand...

He can do some boxing if his cricket career is blighted by injury.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2020)

And the crowd in Joburg is traditionally the most provocative in SA. The tunnel is like a gladiatorial walk. The rowdiest gather there and hurl abuse and bang on the tunnel as the opposition go up and down. 

Stokes shouldn’t have reacted but it is really hard not to in that situation.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Stokes reverts to type and calls someone out for a fight in the crowd.

BUT HE’S NOT THAT BAD A GUY.

*No wait, he’s a scumbag who England dare not case aside because they need him*.
		
Click to expand...

Been happening since before you was born.......


25 years ago today!😮😜


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2020)

And that is the reason why Buttler is not a test player. 

He’s thick


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2020)

Captainron said:



			And that is the reason why Buttler is not a test player. 

He’s thick
		
Click to expand...


amazing watching the attitude difference between him and the unlauded, far less talented Woakes


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2020)

I don’t think that you can trust Buttler and that is the problem. He will let you down too often.

I would chop him


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I don’t think that you can trust Buttler and that is the problem. He will let you down too often.

I would chop him
		
Click to expand...


complete luxury in test cricket, failed to find his role (keeper or specialist bat) and failed to find a tempo to bat at almost every time he comes to the crease


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Been happening since before you was born.......
View attachment 29049

25 years ago today!😮😜
		
Click to expand...

Cantona was punished...


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2020)

woakes still not sorted out the short ball prob then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Cantona was punished...
		
Click to expand...

So was Stokes


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2020)

8 men on the fence to Stuart Broad, Fafs going out in style lol


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2020)

Just poor


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2020)

its 10 and jack on a wicket with some in lol, utter surrender for no real reason


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2020)

Boils my piss this does. Free singles......


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2020)

pure purgatory. Like being a Tottenham fan that.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2020)

Captainron said:



			pure purgatory. Like being a Tottenham fan that.
		
Click to expand...

faf cleaned up on the run lines mkts there, see him leaving the ground in a leather jacket later haha


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2020)

not convinced id have given Curran the newie here, hope he proves me wrong


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Stokes reverts to type and calls someone out for a fight in the crowd. 

BUT HE’S NOT THAT BAD A GUY. 

No wait, he’s a scumbag who England dare not case aside because they need him.
		
Click to expand...


Got a gob full of abuse  in a public place. 

Gave some back.

We'd like to say we'd walk away, but who knows


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2020)

S.Africa right now looking like England at the end of an away tour of Australia. It's grim, they look shot.


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2020)

It’s all one way traffic here.


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2020)

Good solid bowling.  And batting is harder when there is 400 on the board!


----------



## IanM (Jan 26, 2020)

Good cricket from England here.... go at it, lets play golf on Tuesday.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2020)

all over with a day to spare, when are SA playing Afganistan or Ireland


----------



## Junior (Jan 27, 2020)

End for Faf ?

Professional by England but SA were poor.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2020)

Junior said:



			End for Faf ?

Professional by England but SA were poor.
		
Click to expand...

who else would do it only other people in the side assured of their places are Elgar and The Cock, not sure you would weigh the cock down with it


----------



## GB72 (Jan 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			complete luxury in test cricket, failed to find his role (keeper or specialist bat) and failed to find a tempo to bat at almost every time he comes to the crease
		
Click to expand...

Again, no expert but in this test especially it all looked set for Butler to do what he is there for, especially in the second innings. Runs in the board, need to accelerate away and he failed both times.


----------



## Junior (Jan 28, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			who else would do it only other people in the side assured of their places are Elgar and The Cock, not sure you would weigh the cock down with it
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I see they have just given De  Kock the ODI and T20 role too.  Elgar is the only one really.  I think faf has had enough and fancies chacing the franchise $$$$$


----------



## Tongo (Jan 28, 2020)

There's talk of Denly being dropped for Teflon Bairstow.


----------



## fundy (Jan 28, 2020)

Tongo said:



			There's talk of Denly being dropped for Teflon Bairstow. 

Click to expand...

i read it earlier, id like to say im surprised lol


----------



## Tongo (Jan 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			i read it earlier, id like to say im surprised lol
		
Click to expand...

Denly may not score many runs but he faces a lot of deliveries so is good at seeing off the new ball if there's an early loss and / or wearing down the bowlers so that the likes of Root, Stokes and Pope can bat with a bit more freedom. But that is lost on the analogue selectors who seem to make selections according to stats.


----------



## fundy (Jan 28, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Denly may not score many runs but he faces a lot of deliveries so is good at seeing off the new ball if there's an early loss and / or wearing down the bowlers so that the likes of Root, Stokes and Pope can bat with a bit more freedom. But that is lost on the analogue selectors who seem to make selections according to stats.
		
Click to expand...


what stats are they using that picks Bairstow and Buttler? more a case of Root missing his mate lol


----------



## Tongo (Jan 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			what stats are they using that picks Bairstow and Buttler? more a case of Root missing his mate lol
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking more a case of Denly getting dropped because of his average. Bairstow getting picked again can only be because he's from Yorkshire and is Root's mate.


----------



## fundy (Jan 28, 2020)

Tongo said:



			I was thinking more a case of Denly getting dropped because of his average. Bairstow getting picked again can only be because he's from Yorkshire and is Root's mate.
		
Click to expand...


funny how the rhetoric has changed from horses for courses and bringing back Jennings now they have other options but room can still be found for the ginger yorkie lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2020)

Broad fined and gets a demerit point https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/51281026


----------



## Junior (Jan 30, 2020)

Rumor has it that Denly is going to be replaced by Bairstowe for  Sri Lanka ....... Now I was a Bairstowe fan but imo he had his chance and didnt take it.  Why change a batting line up that actually now scoring 400+.    I know Denly only averages 33, but at lease he bats time and takes the new ball away from Root Stokes etc.  He looks like someone that can grow into the role.  Plus, he's a great fielder and his part time spin could be useful in SL.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2020)

Junior said:



			Rumor has it that Denly is going to be replaced by Bairstowe for  Sri Lanka ....... Now I was a Bairstowe fan but imo he had his chance and didnt take it.  Why change a batting line up that actually now scoring 400+.    I know Denly only averages 33, but at lease he bats time and takes the new ball away from Root Stokes etc.  He looks like someone that can grow into the role.  Plus, he's a great fielder and his part time spin could be useful in SL.
		
Click to expand...

i would agree, the ginger whinger has done nothing to warrant yet another chance in SL. Denly looked good most of the games but didn't kick on and get a score, but a least he stuck around, whats ging going to do... get LB or bowled early doors..  more like

now once Burns was fit, fair enough, i would give Crawley a go at 3


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 30, 2020)

Bairstow coming back is mental, makes absolutely zero sense. Hoping they see sense, stick with Sibley, Crawley and Denly top 3 for Sri Lanka with one of them making way for Burns next summer. Bairstow is absolutely not the answer at number 3, he's not even the answer at 7 so definitely not a number 3.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Bairstow coming back is mental, makes absolutely zero sense. Hoping they see sense, stick with Sibley, Crawley and Denly top 3 for Sri Lanka with one of them making way for Burns next summer. Bairstow is absolutely not the answer at number 3, he's not even the answer at 7 so definitely not a number 3.
		
Click to expand...

Foakes should come back as keeper to, even if he scores no runs, he will still be a better keeper than Butler


----------



## Mudball (Jan 31, 2020)

Anyone following IND v NZ T20....      Absolute madness, last two matches went into Super Over and NZ manage to lose both of them!!!.  NZ cant seem to buy a win in super overs...

Both matches were close and should have won by NZ in regulation time... but Indian bowlers pull  it back..     Today's NZ last over was carnage..  needing Seven from six balls, they managed to lose 4 wickets in that over!!  WTF is this game


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Anyone following IND v NZ T20....      Absolute madness, last two matches went into Super Over and NZ manage to lose both of them!!!.  NZ cant seem to buy a win in super overs...

Both matches were close and should have won by NZ in regulation time... but Indian bowlers pull  it back..     Today's NZ last over was carnage..  needing Seven from six balls, they managed to lose 4 wickets in that over!!  WTF is this game
		
Click to expand...


if they persist with bowling Southee and him bowling length on flat decks in them, then theyre going to  continue to not win them! wouldve struggled to defend 20 today!

as to WTF is this game then prob best I dont give my true opinion lol


----------



## Tongo (Jan 31, 2020)

fundy said:



			if they persist with bowling Southee and him bowling length on flat decks in them, then theyre going to  continue to not win them! wouldve struggled to defend 20 today!

as to WTF is this game then prob best I dont give my true opinion lol
		
Click to expand...

Its hard to get excited / interested about another international match involving India (7 in the last 17 days on 2 continents) with another super over or India completing a comfortable run chase.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 31, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Its hard to get excited / interested about another international match involving India (7 in the last 17 days on 2 continents) with another super over or India completing a comfortable run chase.
		
Click to expand...

I agree... they seem to have played 3-4 countries in the space of 2 months or so. Gone are the days when a series was 3 test match and 5 ODI that last about 2 months. Nowadays they seem to be nipping in and out of counties to buy a pint of milk.


----------



## Junior (Feb 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223247999448637440
U19 world cup 

Where do you stand ?????? Warning / No warning or pure shithousery and should be banned ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2020)

Junior said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223247999448637440
U19 world cup 

Where do you stand ?????? Warning / No warning or pure shithousery and should be banned ?
		
Click to expand...

Hateful act. If a batsman is taking the mick then stop mid stride and warn. After that it is down to the batsman. In this instance the batsman is out of the crease but not running etc. I'd be giving the bowler a volley of abuse and take the fine and ban. I'd also be winding our quickest bowlers up to bounce his smarmy head off.

I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 1, 2020)

Junior said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223247999448637440
U19 world cup 

Where do you stand ?????? Warning / No warning or pure shithousery and should be banned ?
		
Click to expand...

Not a big fan.. but..

(Generally) the reality is that the batsman is also ‘cheating’ by taking a few steps. So the bowler is well within his rights to ask for it. He should however warn the guy first. If this is banned then they should ban the non striker leaving the crease or allow the bowler to over step the mark and still be allowed 

(In this case) don’t know if the batsman was warned before. I must also say I am a big fan of the Afgani cricket - the backstory is astounding. Not so much about the Pak cricket ... so I m not going to shed any tears here 😜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2020)

You could argue that it was great skill to stop like that and react to take the bails and it is legal but there is something about this and it's not the first incident in recent years, that is totally unsavoury. If they change the rules does that give the batsman even more leeway so where is the balance? Do it once and the batsman gets a warning without being out, and do it twice then give it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You could argue that it was great skill to stop like that and react to take the bails and it is legal but there is something about this and it's not the first incident in recent years, that is totally unsavoury. If they change the rules does that give the batsman even more leeway so where is the balance? Do it once and the batsman gets a warning without being out, and do it twice then give it?
		
Click to expand...

There is no skill in it. Simple enough when it is in your head. They stop in the bowling stride, much easier than say the run up. It isn't like stopping a golf swing.

They don't need to bring a rule in, my opinion. Teams should agree a general etiquette, one warning then after that you are fair game. It has pretty much worked that way for years so it is not new.


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2020)

Time for the ICC to make the rules clear and everyone to get on with it imo, can see both sides tbh (some batsmen are 4 or 5 yards down in the closing stages of limited overs games)

As it exists currently if I was a captain Id clarify at the toss where the line was (0 warning/1 warning/ no mankads) and instantly out the oppo skipper if he wanted to renege on what was agreed


----------



## Mudball (Feb 2, 2020)

Was at the parent's briefing at Surrey performance academy today as my son plays there.   Ran into good ole Kevin Pieterson.  Never realised how tall he is.  At 6'4 he is massive for a cricketer.  KP may have a reputation inside the ropes but a gentleman outside it.  Posed for photos with some of the boys and high-fives.  My son was speechless


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2020)

Saffers prepared a wicket that allows Smuts to bowl in international cricket lol

What happened to pitches with any pace


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2020)

Whod have thought an attack of Woakes, Curran, Curran, Jordan and Parkinson wouldnt cut it at international level 

De Kock (and Bavuma) made it look very very easy on a dirt slow pitch


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2020)

Amazing how in the last 6 years, when captains were banned for slow over rates, India were never penalised. Since that punishment has been removed theyve been fined 3 times in a week lol. Surely coincidence


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			Amazing how in the last 6 years, when captains were banned for slow over rates, India were never penalised. Since that punishment has been removed theyve been fined 3 times in a week lol. Surely coincidence 

Click to expand...

anyone would think the BCCI had some sort of influence over those that supposedly run the game


----------



## Mudball (Feb 5, 2020)

just saw the outcome of the India v NZ ODI match..  India makes some 340 ... NZ chases it down!!!!..   Madness that 700 runs get scored and it is considered normal .   Of course having small grounds in NZ help


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2020)

Mudball said:



			just saw the outcome of the India v NZ ODI match..  India makes some 340 ... NZ chases it down!!!!..   Madness that 700 runs get scored and it is considered normal .   Of course having small grounds in NZ help
		
Click to expand...


flat deck on a postage stamp, 340 the new 240 lol


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2020)

So Jofra Archer has a stress fracture in his elbow, took long enough to diagnose!

Costly timing to miss the IPL, wonder how many more times he'll risk getting injured by being flogged by England in the future


----------



## Mudball (Feb 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			So Jofra Archer has a stress fracture in his elbow, took long enough to diagnose!

Costly timing to miss the IPL, wonder how many more times he'll risk getting injured by being flogged by England in the future
		
Click to expand...

He and Bhumra both have unconventional actions and are paying the price.   Bhurma just retured to international duty after a few months of treatment in England  ... Sounds like Jofra wont have to go fra


----------



## Mudball (Feb 8, 2020)

Never in my wildest dreams did I think kids would do this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226070257556738051


----------



## Tongo (Feb 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			So Jofra Archer has a stress fracture in his elbow, took long enough to diagnose!

Costly timing to miss the IPL, wonder how many more times he'll risk getting injured by being flogged by England in the future
		
Click to expand...

Fast bowling is a stressful business on the body, just look at the Aussie quicks, but England do seem to be better than anyone else at hindering / compromising their bowlers full stop. There was an interesting article about Adam Riley floating around earlier in the week detailing how he was supposed to be the new Graeme Swann but, once he got involved with the Lions set up, he was 'encouraged' to bowl quicker and flatter and it totally ruined his action to the point where he has now stopped playing the game. Shades of what happened with Panesar. So England are just as adept at ruining spinners as they are quicks.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2020)

Saw something that said Archer was the most used bowler by a long way and yet Root tries to defend his use https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/51429134 

Surely there has to be a realisation that we have a potentially game changing bowler but that he can't be flogged to death in all formats. Can't see the penny dropping soon though and with Anderson and Broad coming to the end of their career soon, surely we are at a juncture where the up and coming quicks need to be given exposure against the best sides and given time to learn their trade so we have players to take the burden off Archer


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2020)

Chuffed to see Bangladesh win the U19 WC !!!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saw something that said Archer was the *most used bowler by a long way* and yet Root tries to defend his use https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/51429134

Surely there has to be a realisation that we have a potentially game changing bowler but that he can't be flogged to death in all formats. Can't see the penny dropping soon though and with Anderson and Broad coming to the end of their career soon, surely we are at a juncture where the up and coming quicks need to be given exposure against the best sides and given time to learn their trade so we have players to take the burden off Archer
		
Click to expand...

Not true at all. He bowled more overs than anyone else, but only by 33.1 ahead of Stuart Broad and Broad only plays 1 format of the game, so "long way" is a bit of an over-exaggeration.

Since he made his debut in May, Archer has played the 2nd most Tests and has bowled the 2nd most overs.
He's played the 3rd amount of ODis, and has bowled the 2nd most overs.
In T20is he's only played 1 game

He's bowled more per game than anyone else, especially in Tests, but only 4 overs more an innings than Broad.

Root's right to defend his use. He has used him more than anyone else since he became eligible, but he's the best bowler we've got, bowls quicker than anyone else and takes more wickets, obviously he's going to bowl a lot of overs, but that doesn't mean he's bowled a crazy amount of overs or he's been using him incorrectly. Jofra has admitted in interviews he loves bowling, and loves bowling long spells. He's done it for Sussex season after season, he bowled the same amount of overs per innings for Sussex in 2018 as he did this year for England in Tests, he bowled even more per innings in 2017, and bowled 70 more overs in FC cricket alone than he did across all formats for England this year. He's used to bowling long spells and lots of overs across different formats, that is one of his skills. Just because he's picked up an unfortunate injury does not mean he has been drastically over-bowled, or than Root and England have mis-managed him I don't believe.

Also, this has been a huge year in English cricket, and we needed our strongest XI on the pitch. We had a World Cup which we won and so played a lot of games in and an Ashes series, you need your gun bowlers and your best players playing in those series throughout, so there's been a big workload for the lads that play both formats, not just Jofra but Ben Stokes, Joe Root and Jos Buttler too. I think going forward you're going to see him possibly rotated and used less, but in 2019 we needed him and using him as much as we did paid off.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 10, 2020)

i was outside, and could not see the England game, but watched the Ind v Ban U19 finals.  Very interesting as it swung both ways before a historic win by Bangladesh

I think Bangladesh winning the U19 is good for the game in general.    Also expect a few from both sides to crop up in franchisee cricket round the world


----------



## Mudball (Feb 10, 2020)

That’s me these days ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226804124865454080


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2020)

I saw the end of the England 1 day game yesterday. Fair play to Moeen, he came in at the end and played a very calm innings to see England home. He went into test mode whilst others were still playing a one day knock. At his best he is a lovely batsman to watch.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2020)

Foakes not Bairstow in the SL Test squad 

Jennings the horses for courses choice


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

first bit
2nd


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			first bit
2nd

Click to expand...


lets hope hes just carrying drinks and they persevere with the current top 6 (i think we all know thats unlikely lol)


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			lets hope hes just carrying drinks and they persevere with the current top 6 (i think we all know thats unlikely lol)
		
Click to expand...


yes, def stick with the top 5 anyway, even if top 3 get no runs i would stick with for this series


----------



## Junior (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm torn......Would you drop Butler for Foakes (who had a bad year with the bat in FCC, but is a top keeper)?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2020)

Junior said:



			I'm torn......Would you drop Butler for Foakes (who had a bad year with the bat in FCC, but is a top keeper)?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not torn. Play Foakes. He is the best keeper, you particularly need your best keeper in SL with the spinners in action. Equally, Buttler has not performed with the bat for a while so is Foakes really a step down?


----------



## Piece (Feb 11, 2020)

Foakes is a no brainer. 

Jennings is a brain freeze.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2020)

Junior said:



			I'm torn......Would you drop Butler for Foakes (who had a bad year with the bat in FCC, but is a top keeper)?
		
Click to expand...

not torn here, would tell Buttler to focus on the white ball for next years T20 WC


----------



## GB72 (Feb 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			not torn here, would tell Buttler to focus on the white ball for next years T20 WC
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree. Would have our white ball specialists out playing as much T20 a possible in readiness for the World Cup.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 11, 2020)

Foakes should walk into the side ahead of Buttler.

Jennings is a weird one, hoping he's only there as backup. Is a very good player of spin, but failed to make a ton in 21 innings last summer and averaged just 30, very strange.

Sibley
Crawley
Denly
Root
Stokes
Pope
Foakes +
Wood
Bess
Leach
Broad

Would be the team for me.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2020)

Sibley, Crawley, Denly, Root, Stokes, Pope, Foakes, Curran, Wood, Bess, Leach

something like that for SL conditions for me

Jennings, Sibley, Denly, Root, Stokes, Pope, Buttler, Wood, Bess, Broad, Leach 

more likely for the selectors


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Foakes should walk into the side ahead of Buttler.

Jennings is a weird one, hoping he's only there as backup. Is a very good player of spin, but failed to make a ton in 21 innings last summer and averaged just 30, very strange.

Sibley
Crawley
Denly
Root
Stokes
Pope
Foakes +
Wood
Bess
Leach
Broad

Would be the team for me.
		
Click to expand...


hard to disagree with that team, not sure Id flog Broad into the ground out there the only difference for me possibly


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Junior said:



			I'm torn......Would you drop Butler for Foakes (who had a bad year with the bat in FCC, but is a top keeper)?
		
Click to expand...

why not, scored no run against  a pretty poor SA side too. your best keeper always when chances are hard to come by in those conditions. GB granny is no doubt a better keeper than Joss


----------



## Mudball (Feb 11, 2020)

if they think about the next ashes and start building a team for the long run... start with the young ones - not just for carrying the drinks...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Mudball said:



			if they think about the next ashes and start building a team for the long run... start with the young ones - not just for carrying the drinks...
		
Click to expand...

well Jennings will have found his spot, he is def a better drinks carrier than an OB


----------



## Junior (Feb 11, 2020)

I think if I was a Sri Lankan, i'd prefer to play against Foakes than Buttler.  

That said, I'd go Foakes.  Buttler had a good chance to shine in SA and didnt,  For once he was going in with free reign and didnt capitalise.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Junior said:



			I think if I was a Sri Lankan, i'd prefer to play against Foakes than Buttler. 

That said, I'd go Foakes.  Buttler had a good chance to shine in SA and didnt,  For once he was going in with free reign and didnt capitalise.
		
Click to expand...

no, charge down the pitch or nick off and get away with it with JB


----------



## Tongo (Feb 11, 2020)

Junior said:



			I think if I was a Sri Lankan, i'd prefer to play against Foakes than Buttler. 

That said, I'd go Foakes.  Buttler had a good chance to shine in SA and didnt,  For once he was going in with free reign and didnt capitalise.
		
Click to expand...

I think if i was a Sri Lankan batsman i'd prefer Buttler keeping instead of Foakes too. Particularly against spinners.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2020)

Sounds like the ECB tried hard to persuade Moeen to play in the test series in Sri Lanka and he turned them down


----------



## Junior (Feb 12, 2020)

Tongo said:



			I think if i was a Sri Lankan batsman i'd prefer Buttler keeping instead of Foakes too. Particularly against spinners.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I agree with that.  That said, I don't recall any glaring keeping errors in SA, although,  its a different kettle of fish in SL when you're up to the stumps most of the day.  Foakes should get the nod.


----------



## Junior (Feb 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			Sounds like the ECB tried hard to persuade Moeen to play in the test series in Sri Lanka and he turned them down
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I read that too.  Has he retired from tests ?


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2020)

Junior said:



			Yeah I read that too.  Has he retired from tests ?
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like the line currently is hes not ready to return. I expect that cant continue for long before it becomes retired albeit expect they would quite like to have him next winter in India


----------



## Captainron (Feb 12, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Foakes should walk into the side ahead of Buttler.

Jennings is a weird one, hoping he's only there as backup. Is a very good player of spin, but failed to make a ton in 21 innings last summer and averaged just 30, very strange.

Sibley
Crawley
Denly
Root
Stokes
Pope
Foakes +
Wood
Bess
Leach
Broad

Would be the team for me.
		
Click to expand...

Only change might be Woakes for Broad. Woakes is quietly getting very very good. Test bowling average is 30 so is very effective


----------



## Mudball (Feb 14, 2020)

Can Stokes walk on water??


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 14, 2020)

T20 series has been fantastic so far. Proper excited for the T20 world cup. Thinking a side of:

Roy
Bairstow
Malan
Morgan
Buttler
Stokes
Ali
Jordan
Archer
Rashid
Wood

with a selection from Salt, Banton, Billings, Bopara, T Curran, Mahmood and Parkinson to fill out the rest of the squad, we could seriously contend. Amazed Denly is getting in this side ahead of Malan, also time for Buttler to move back down the order I think. Roy and Bairstow are too good a partnership to not have them up there together. I'd be happy with Jos at 3 and Malan at 5 so long as Denly is out.


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2020)

Hope we get a lot of runs as our bowling will go miles out in Aus! Jordan at the death been good and the spinners had some success, the rest been pretty ordinary. Dont think we are close to having the right batting order either, personally would like to see us much more flexible! Think we need to identify 2 finishers and they should bat in that role with the middle order flexible around that. I think if we lose early wickets id be looking to get Stokes in earlier and save Morgan/Buttler for later, would also be trying to get Moeen in when oppos are looking to bowl most of their spin overs.

Denly has to go, think Tom Curran on pretty borrowed time too, dont have Wood as a T20 bowler either. Lots of decent individual performances but a long way from all round team performances


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2020)

Well that was a farcical end looking at whether the fielder was out of the circle and SA instructing the review from the balcony. Two brilliant games though thought we'd chucked this one away too


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 15, 2020)

Wood was excellent in the middle overs, his two over spell where he removed De Kock and Bavuma was very good. He's not a death bowler though, and shouldn't be used as such. Bowling unit will look completely different when Jof's back, one of the premier T20 bowlers in world cricket. I think Archer, Jordan, Wood, Stokes, Mo and Rashid is a handy bowling unit.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

More evidence that Wood is a long way from being an international T20 bowler, hes no Liam Plunkett thats for sure 

Wish I had your conviction that Jofra is all this attack is missing, to me feels like too much pace and not enough nous for me the above seam bowling attack you list


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2020)

How many wides?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			More evidence that Wood is a long way from being an international T20 bowler, hes no Liam Plunkett thats for sure 

Wish I had your conviction that Jofra is all this attack is missing, to me feels like too much pace and not enough nous for me the above seam bowling attack you list
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think Wood , Curran and even Jordan are good enough - Mahmood , Gregory should be there for starters , Archer yes , no idea why they have discarded Plunkett when he is clearly still good enough. Gurney and Willey also. 

And then the batting order - Buttler should be in the middle 

Roy
Bairstow/Banton
Malan
Morgan
Stokes
Buttler
Ali
Gregory
Rashid
Mahmood/Archer
Gurney


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2020)

Well bowled Wood! 🙈


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

could be a fun chase this, very very flat deck


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			could be a fun chase this, very very flat deck
		
Click to expand...

 SA umps are not much cop are they, don't know what a no ball is, or the diff between a NB and a wide


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			SA umps are not much cop are they, don't know what a no ball is, or the diff between a NB and a wide
		
Click to expand...

in fairness im not sure you argue about classifying a ball that bad haha

not fussed about whether batsmen crossed either


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			in fairness im not sure you argue about classifying a ball that bad haha

not fussed about whether batsmen crossed either
		
Click to expand...


free hit for the NB, so could have gone for more.. couple of the wides where not over shoulder hight for a bounce or down leg sider, batsmen missed them last game they where questioning things just because it would benifit SA then there was Morgans dismissal in the first

l... wood not his best performance.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

Buttler still looks out of nick and has gone to 50 off 23 balls.......


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			could be a fun chase this, very very flat deck
		
Click to expand...


as it proved, class from Morgan, albeit in favourable conditions


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2020)

Lovely stuff that!


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 16, 2020)

Brilliant England


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 16, 2020)

What an enjoyable game.....absolute carnage


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2020)

What a fantastic series. Thought we'd lost it with our lack of discipline with the ball, especially with all the extras, but this batting line-up really can chase down anything. Mental that they chased down 220 with an over to spare. Sort out the bowlers, which will almost sort itself out when Jofra comes back, and we'll be a real force in the T20 WC. We've got brutal, powerful hitting all the way down the line-up, a superb fielding unit, raw pace, variety, quality leg-spin and one of the best T20 bowlers in the world in Archer. Exciting times.


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 16, 2020)

Some people are very quick to write off Jordan after one bad game forgetting how he bowled at the death in the 2 previous games


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Some people are very quick to write off Jordan after one bad game forgetting how he bowled at the death in the 2 previous games
		
Click to expand...


wouldnt be writing Jordan off at all, or Curran, far more worried about Wood especially as hes played far less T20 stuff and is far more one dimensional

the more I watch the more i find it hard to see anyone in both the test and t20 sides bar the real exceptional talents and even then I think theyre better off focussing on one or the other, for England Stokes and possibly Archer the only real candidates currently, just too much variety of skills and far too much workload, physically and mentally


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 16, 2020)

Wood isn’t a very good t20 player on roads but hopefully when he gets on Aussie tracks for the World Cup he’ll get the bounce he needs because as you say he’s very one dimensional doesn’t have the range of slower balls a Curran or archer has

Very much agree the test team and t20 should be almost entirely separate barring stokes and archer maybe I could see a case for Ali returning to tests if he proves he’s sorted out issues against the short ball etc 
They’ve done the right thing leaving root out he needs to focus on tests and odis 
Now they need to tell bairstow he’s not going to play tests anymore foakes is far better and cut Denly loose from the t20 side


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Wood isn’t a very good t20 player on roads but hopefully when he gets on Aussie tracks for the World Cup he’ll get the bounce he needs because as you say he’s very one dimensional doesn’t have the range of slower balls a Curran or archer has

Very much agree the test team and t20 should be almost entirely separate barring stokes and archer maybe I could see a case for Ali returning to tests if he proves he’s sorted out issues against the short ball etc 
They’ve done the right thing leaving root out he needs to focus on tests and odis 
Now they need to tell bairstow he’s not going to play tests anymore foakes is far better and cut Denly loose from the t20 side
		
Click to expand...


I think Ali is good enough for the test team at his best, but think hes made it clear he isnt going to be able to play all formats and its tests that are going to give, be great to have him in SL (and India next yr) but think hes better off focussing on the white ball and reducing the workload/pressure. 

Genuinely think Stokes is going to have to choose one or the other sooner rather than later if he wants to ensure longevity of his career too, may be a harder choice for him at least short term

Personally would have Buttler, Bairstow only as white ball players, and on the other side Root in the red ball side

I think the 50 over side can pull from both albeit will be more swayed towards the T20 players

Schedules are getting more and more congested and skills more and more specialised, it wont be long until there arent any players playing both extreme formats at the very top level for long


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 16, 2020)

It would be good to see Ali back in the test side if he was properly mentally ready but at the same time we aren’t really desperate to have him back in there 

I think stokes has 1/2 more years of all 3 formats then he’ll have to go one route or another I personally think he’ll just give up t20i’s I can’t see him giving up on test matches while he’s still able to do 5 full days physically 

I don’t think bairstow should be anywhere near the test team Buttler either on current form but I feel he is good enough if he went and played some county cricket and got some red ball form 

Root definitely should be test team and one dayers only he averages over 50 in odis I think

I agree schedules are far too congested there’s no rest period for the top guys in all formats anymore the only way they get a break is to do what Moeen did and say I can’t carry on like this any more I’m taking a Personal break 

I think you’ll end up with a few different categories of players

You’ll have the test specialists like jimmy 
Test and odi players like root 
White ball players like Buttler 
And then 20 over circus players like rashid Khan


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2020)

got me thinking about Morgan, love the way he carries himself and how he thinks and talks about the game esp over the last 3 years.

what a shame he could never hold down a place in the test side, what a test Captain  he would have made.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			got me thinking about Morgan, love the way he carries himself and how he thinks and talks about the game esp over the last 3 years.

what a shame he could never hold down a place in the test side, what a test Captain  he would have made.
		
Click to expand...


good leader of men, not so sure about tactician, especially in the longer format

wasnt at his best today for sure, leaving Wood to bowl over 20 when he shouldve got another over form Moeen earlier


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			good leader of men, not so sure about tactician, especially in the longer format

wasnt at his best today for sure, leaving Wood to bowl over 20 when he shouldve got another over form Moeen earlier
		
Click to expand...

possibly, but, didn't panic, Wood bowled poorly, but on a road with short boundry.... he did better than the cock

Whats happened to Pluncket??

 he was a good death bowlers in the WC as far as i remember


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			possibly, but, didn't panic, Wood bowled poorly, but on a road with short boundry.... he did better than the cock

Whats happened to Pluncket??

 he was a good death bowlers in the WC as far as i remember
		
Click to expand...


surplus to requirements/not fashionable/going to play for USA!

did a job in the middle overs that we are yet to replicate elsewhere yet thats for sure


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			surplus to requirements/not fashionable/going to play for USA!

did a job in the middle overs that we are yet to replicate elsewhere yet thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

thats a shame, can't have been that old. remember him winning a few games with bat and ball in 50 over


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			thats as shame, can't have been that old. remember him winning a few games with bat and ball in 50 over
		
Click to expand...

mid 30s now i guess, getting to the twilight years for sure, may have been useful in aus next year tho!


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 16, 2020)

We’ve got plenty of options enough not to need him 
He served us well winning the World Cup but at 34 and seeing as we’re not lacking in replacement options to blood into the side it’s not much of a loss


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

Sat through the SA innings at the club and thought they would have perhaps got 10-12 more especially after their blistering start. England were excellent in the chase though and it looks encouraging going forward. I think there are changes that will be made especially in the bowling department but the basis is solid and they clearly have a huge amount of self-belief


----------



## Junior (Feb 17, 2020)

Great series........Jordan and Wood I think are class.  Both have serious pace and 2 matches ago they got 4 for 8 in the last 2 overs between them to drag us back into the game.  They'd be in my team all day long. 

The last match was quite a spectacle, and not a ground or wicket to judge bowlers on.   I was always critical about Curran, but he held his nerve in the 2 match of the series and had a worldy of a Big Bash tournament (by all accounts, i didnt see any of it).   I think between Wood, Jordan, Mahmood, Archer they have enough raw pace, and if Curran can continue using the variations well, then I think the seam attack looks good for the T20 world cup.  I expect hales to come in and Butler to drop down to be a finsiher.    

Roy
Hales
Bairstowe
Morgan
Stokes
Buttler
Ali / Malan
Rashid
Jordan
Wood
Archer if fit - If not Curran / Mahmood


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2020)

So Faf has stood down as Saffer captain and it looks as though they are going to make de kock captain in all 3 formats

crazy crazy decision, the workload theyre heaping onto their best player just ludicrous. captain, keeper and open in white ball and bat 4 in red ball cricket! how long before they break him?


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 18, 2020)

It doesn’t affect everyone the same way
Look what the captaincy did to him in this t20 series and look what it does to the likes of Williamson and kohli
The best players raise their game when they get made captain


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2020)

fundy said:



			So Faf has stood down as Saffer captain and it looks as though they are going to make de kock captain in all 3 formats

crazy crazy decision, the workload theyre heaping onto their best player just ludicrous. captain, keeper and open in white ball and bat 4 in red ball cricket! how long before they break him?
		
Click to expand...

Been plenty of good keeper/captains and from that position you can see what's happening with the pitch. I am sure he'll get help from senior players if he needed it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been plenty of good keeper/captains and from that position you can see what's happening with the pitch. I am sure he'll get help from senior players if he needed it
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a fan of keeper / captains. The captain has to be constantly thinking about the game, bowling options, fielding positions. It is very difficult for them to switch off. The keeper is involved every single ball and has to concentrate on that above all else. Give them the captaincy and catches will go down as you can't do both to your fullest ability. Have them as the VC, get their opinions as they see all, but allow them to concentrate on catching the ball first off.

I have no problem in anyone listing succesful w/k captains but I still maintain they are best left to do their own thing. Being a keeper in mentally tiring enough.


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not a fan of keeper / captains. The captain has to be constantly thinking about the game, bowling options, fielding positions. It is very difficult for them to switch off. The keeper is involved every single ball and has to concentrate on that above all else. Give them the captaincy and catches will go down as you can't do both to your fullest ability
		
Click to expand...

Very much disagree with this 

Think about some of the wicketkeeper batsmen Captains you’ve had that were very good at all 3 at the same time 

Adam Gilchrist
Kumar sangakarra 
Brendon mccullum 
MS Dhoni


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Very much disagree with this

Think about some of the wicketkeeper batsmen Captains you’ve had that were very good at all 3 at the same time

Adam Gilchrist
Kumar sangakarra
Brendon mccullum
MS Dhoni
		
Click to expand...

World class cricketers but that doesn't make my point wrong. Captaining a team and wicket keeping are both mentally draining and can conflict with each other. I'd rather they were done by separate people still.


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 18, 2020)

But what if the best mind for captaining happened to be the keeper 

We’ve seen what good captains do for teams as opposed to average ones and if the best mind for those decisions happens to be the keeper as it will likely be soon for England with Buttler in white ball then what’s to say they can’t do the job?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			But what if the best mind for captaining happened to be the keeper

We’ve seen what good captains do for teams as opposed to average ones and if the best mind for those decisions happens to be the keeper as it will likely be soon for England with Buttler in white ball then what’s to say they can’t do the job?
		
Click to expand...

I'm probably thinking more of Test cricket where your endurance is stretched. One day stuff is wham bam, less taxing. I wouldn't have Buttler in the test team, never mind as captain but for one day stuff, why not.

In terms of best minds, Mccullum and Dhoni definitely were, superb cricketing brains no question.  Most others could be the vice and not have quite so much weight on them. Keepers are usually at the hub of things whatever so you still get their knowledge and know how without putting every decision on their shoulders.


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Very much disagree with this

Think about some of the wicketkeeper batsmen Captains you’ve had that were very good at all 3 at the same time

Adam Gilchrist
Kumar sangakarra
Brendon mccullum
MS Dhoni
		
Click to expand...

Surely Gilchrist, Sangakkarra and McCullum were captains for a small percentage of the games they played, especially in test cricket. Seem to remember Ponting and Clarke captain of most Aussie tests Gilchrist played in, same with Jayawardena and Mathews, Sri Lanka, and Stephen Fleming, New Zealand.

Will give you Dhoni but he is definitely a one off.

Can’t remember any English, Pakistani, West Indian, South African wicketkeeper test captains. Need to be slightly mad to be a keeper, which is not necessarily a good idea to be a captain.


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 18, 2020)

Alec Stewart for England 
Safaraz for Pakistan I think 
Denesh ramdin for windies 
Mark Boucher for a few for the saffers


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm probably thinking more of Test cricket where your endurance is stretched. One day stuff is wham bam, less taxing. I wouldn't have Buttler in the test team, never mind as captain but for one day stuff, why not.

In terms of best minds, Mccullum and Dhoni definitely were, superb cricketing brains no question.  Most others could be the vice and not have quite so much weight on them. Keepers are usually at the hub of things whatever so you still get their knowledge and know how without putting every decision on their shoulders.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t have Buttler in the test team either I think foakes should 100% be the test keeper 

I think if you make the keeper the captain you’re definitely going to shorten his career slightly especially if they’re a higher order batsman also but I think if they’re the best captain you could have then why not


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Alec Stewart for England
Safaraz for Pakistan I think
Denesh ramdin for windies
Mark Boucher for a few for the saffers
		
Click to expand...

and all did very few games be fore being sacked


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 18, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			and all did very few games be fore being sacked

Click to expand...

You didn’t say how many games they had to have played 

In all seriousness I think the best long term captains are batsmen not all rounders or bowlers


----------



## Tongo (Feb 18, 2020)

You've all forgotten about New Zealand's Lee Germon from the mid 90's who captained the team on his test debut and for all 12 tests that he played for the Kiwis! 

Proper bantz from the Kiwi selectors.


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 18, 2020)

I was born in the mid 90’s so don’t remember it


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2020)

Dhoni without doubt is the massive exception for me, hard to think of any other keeper whos captained at the top level for 5 years or more in the last generation. 

Tbh I struggle to see more than a handful of cricketers who should be playing all 3 formats at international level especially if they want any longevity let alone keeping let alone captaining

Think all boards should be looking to split up the captaincy roles across the formats


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 18, 2020)

they’ve got to be looking towards having the majority of each side as specialists in their format and therefore having a captain for each wouldn’t be the worst idea


----------



## Captainron (Feb 19, 2020)

Faf was getting far too negative with his tactics. Seemed to be trying to not lose before trying to win. Now, granted, the team he had at the end wasn’t much cop in the batting department but the bowling was adequate and even managed to be explosive at times with Nortje and Rabada. Captains earn their crust when setting fields and making bowling changes and he just looked lost for long periods of the series. 

I wouldn’t have picked Quinny as test skipper though but I can see that there weren’t many feasible options. I would have used Elgar up to the time that Markram got himself fit. 

Interesting times ahead for South Africa both on the field and as a country.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 20, 2020)

The arsehattery of this from Tom Harrison from the piece linked below is hilarious and galling:

Asked if the BBC said "no to counties", Harrison replied: "Absolutely, yes." The BBC and ECB later clarified that the broadcaster had not made such demands. 

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...iscover-working-class-connection-tom-harrison 

Its no wonder fans of the game in this country have such disdain for him.


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2020)

Tongo said:



			The arsehattery of this from Tom Harrison from the piece linked below is hilarious and galling:

Asked if the BBC said "no to counties", Harrison replied: "Absolutely, yes." The BBC and ECB later clarified that the broadcaster had not made such demands. 

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...iscover-working-class-connection-tom-harrison 

Its no wonder fans of the game in this country have such disdain for him.
		
Click to expand...


if youre bored compare whats hes said this week to what he said to the government all of a few weeks ago. Guys an utter joke


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 20, 2020)

After all the negative stuff to come out on the back of the hundred he got a £114,000 pay rise for being the “mastermind” of the new competition which is likely to take English cricket backwards


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2020)

utter car crash batting from India in New Zealand on a real slow one, as if India thought there were a load of demons in the pitch that just didnt exist. Jamieson an interesting one on debut for the fruits


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2020)

seems they didnt learn their lessons 2nd time round either lol, lucky not to lose by an innings


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2020)

watched Aus Vs SA on Friday..... what a humping that was Agar got a hatrick and almost got another...


----------



## Mudball (Feb 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			utter car crash batting from India in New Zealand on a real slow one, as if India thought there were a load of demons in the pitch that just didnt exist. Jamieson an interesting one on debut for the fruits
		
Click to expand...

India losing an overseas test series may not be a bad thing for the Test table.   Having said that, I would not fancy facing Jamierson who stands 6’8’’ tall ...  I am assuming they raised the height of the sight screen behind him.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			utter car crash batting from India in New Zealand on a real slow one, as if India thought there were a load of demons in the pitch that just didnt exist. Jamieson an interesting one on debut for the fruits
		
Click to expand...

only was a bit of the first day of him bowling but looked handy though the surface looked a bit green


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			only was a bit of the first day of him bowling but looked handy though the surface looked a bit green
		
Click to expand...

always start very green there the tracks but do far less than you think and then flatten out as the test goes on


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2020)

Just seen 2 of the best dives trying to regain their ground by the Indian womens team. Shame it was the same ball and they were at the same end and both trying to save their own skins after a mix up lol. First photo finish i can remember in cricket haha


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2020)

watched some of the womens 2020 WC, Aus Vs Srilanka...... some of the batting ok, but fielding and catching worse than you would see in an under 15's game. stadium  pretty empty too, how are these comp financed if even host games are low turnout?


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			watched some of the womens 2020 WC, Aus Vs Srilanka...... some of the batting ok, but fielding and catching worse than you would see in an under 15's game. stadium  pretty empty too, how are these comp financed if even host games are low turnout?
		
Click to expand...

And this is the argument for why they think they should be payed as much as the men 

The men draw in huge crowds, in the men’s World Cup pretty much every game will be a sell out and the big games would sell out 3 or 4 times over 

Then you look at the women’s game and see crowds under 1,000 

I’m not against equality but they’ve got understand how much money the men bring in, in comparison to themselves


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			And this is the argument for why they think they should be payed as much as the men

The men draw in huge crowds, in the men’s World Cup pretty much every game will be a sell out and the big games would sell out 3 or 4 times over

Then you look at the women’s game and see crowds under 1,000

I’m not against equality but they’ve got understand how much money the men bring in, in comparison to themselves
		
Click to expand...

its 15 years since i stopped playing, but back then the Hertforshire league had 14 division and no womens teams i can remember, i think there were a couple of girls playing in the lower div, have things changed where are the competitions for women?? 

i have to assume all the money to pay for the England Womens teams comes via the ECB and the TV deal?


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2020)

Steve Smith to be one of the captains in the undred, they just love shooting themselves in the foot dont they lol


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			Steve Smith to be one of the captains in the undred, they just love shooting themselves in the foot dont they lol
		
Click to expand...

who's the team sponsore.... Black and Decker?


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 28, 2020)

Mark wood injured yet again


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2020)

seen artificial strips in this country that arent as green as this strip in Christchurch!!!


----------



## fundy (Feb 29, 2020)

flattest green top ever lol


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 29, 2020)

Nice to see kohli on a run of poor form


----------



## Mudball (Feb 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			who's the team sponsore.... Black and Decker?

Click to expand...

Wicks...


----------



## Mudball (Feb 29, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Nice to see kohli on a run of poor form
		
Click to expand...

I think it will do him good.. he is a class act and I am sure he will bounce out of it.  It was the poor 2014(?) England series that trigged his transformation. 


Rest of the Indian crew - not so sure about. Soon the IPL will come around and all will be forgotten


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 29, 2020)

Mudball said:



			I think it will do him good.. he is a class act and I am sure he will bounce out of it.  It was the poor 2014(?) England series that trigged his transformation.


Rest of the Indian crew - not so sure about. Soon the IPL will come around and all will be forgotten
		
Click to expand...

I’m not so sure he’s a class act 

I think he’s just overly media trained to come across how he does


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 29, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			I’m not so sure he’s a class act

I think he’s just overly media trained to come across how he does
		
Click to expand...

What??????  Not a class act?
Think as he is currently ICC ranked Number two batsman in the world (behind Smith) in Test Matches, Number one in the ODI rankings, and Number 10 in T20 rankings, he isn't there just because of his media training!!!!!

ICC Rankings


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 29, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			I’m not so sure he’s a class act 

I think he’s just overly media trained to come across how he does
		
Click to expand...

Can't agree with that. He is beautiful to watch, has scored mountains of runs. Are you meaning off the field rather than his batting?


----------



## fundy (Feb 29, 2020)

Class player, for sure, unarguable for me in fact. Class act, less so imo, plenty of incidents under the carpet


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 29, 2020)

SteveJay said:



			What??????  Not a class act?
Think as he is currently ICC ranked Number two batsman in the world (behind Smith) in Test Matches, Number one in the ODI rankings, and Number 10 in T20 rankings, he isn't there just because of his media training!!!!!

ICC Rankings

Click to expand...

I mean class act as a bloke 

I’m quite aware of how incredible a batsman he is


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 29, 2020)

Caught the highlights of the New Zealand v India match if only to see the wicket after some comments on here. What's that all about?

Despite that good performance and 5-45 by Jamieson very tidy in his second test match. New Zealand seemed to show the pitch doesn't have too many demons by the close. It seemed to me, that India, very much England seemed to have done recently have got out playing poor shots. Is this another example of the IPL, too many ODI's and a worldwide disregard for test matches having a negative effect on technique for the longer format


----------



## fundy (Feb 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Caught the highlights of the New Zealand v India match if only to see the wicket after some comments on here. What's that all about?

Despite that good performance and 5-45 by Jamieson very tidy in his second test match. New Zealand seemed to show the pitch doesn't have too many demons by the close. It seemed to me, that India, very much England seemed to have done recently have got out playing poor shots. Is this another example of the IPL, too many ODI's and a worldwide disregard for test matches having a negative effect on technique for the longer format
		
Click to expand...


Thats how they prepare wickets in NZ now, they have to leave longer grass on them initially otherwise they are beyond dead and get deader. Whats strange is actually how little movement off the seam there is on a wicket so green, you see one like that in England and the batting side isnt getting to a 100!

Sadly theyre still on the slower side, bounce is relatively limited and they flatten out more than any other wickets in world cricket these days

Was a really good article on cricinfo before the first test about it, very enlightening, think they said they left the grass at 18mm for that test (its 12mm for this one and youd expect 4 or 5mm in England!)


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			Thats how they prepare wickets in NZ now, they have to leave longer grass on them initially otherwise they are beyond dead and get deader. Whats strange is actually how little movement off the seam there is on a wicket so green, you see one like that in England and the batting side isnt getting to a 100!

Sadly theyre still on the slower side, bounce is relatively limited and they flatten out more than any other wickets in world cricket these days

Was a really good article on cricinfo before the first test about it, very enlightening, think they said they left the grass at 18mm for that test (its 12mm for this one and youd expect 4 or 5mm in England!)
		
Click to expand...

do they still use drop in pitches?


----------



## sussexhacker (Mar 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			do they still use drop in pitches?
		
Click to expand...

It’s Australia that use drop ins I think?

I might be wrong but I don’t think any other countries use them?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			It’s Australia that use drop ins I think?

I might be wrong but I don’t think any other countries use them?
		
Click to expand...

they def used tro use them, esp when they kept having tests and games on that ground that was a rugby staudium


----------



## sussexhacker (Mar 1, 2020)

Maybe at a couple then but the majority of New Zealand’s international venues are cricket grounds first and foremost and I would assume they are genuine pitches


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2020)

Some catch by Jadeja last night!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233998019479179264


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			I mean class act as a bloke

I’m quite aware of how incredible a batsman he is
		
Click to expand...

great batsman, but a cock most of the time the way he behaves in the field


----------



## Mudball (Mar 2, 2020)

Stumbled upon this one...  Found it inteesting


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2020)

ICC continue to push womens cricket, huge push that its mega important etc, yet theyre holding a world cup where there are no reserve days for the semi finals! Probably best the ICC dont look at Thursdays forecast for Sydney after the last lot of group games were washed out


----------



## Captainron (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks like England and Australia could be dumped out without a ball being bowled if it’s as biblical as they’re predicting. Buffoons 

If that happens then there is no chance of them break the single best attended women’s sporting event record as the Aussie public won’t come out to watch India v SA.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2020)

watched the Aus Vs New Zealand the other day and the standard was so much better, only saw a couple of dollys dropped by NZ, stadium looked fullish, though it did look like mostly school children, who i presm got in free, unlike some of the other games where comp empty

I'm still wondering how the prize pots for womens game is funded, noticed today the ECB announced equal prze for mens and womens in the new 100.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			watched the Aus Vs New Zealand the other day and the standard was so much better, only saw a couple of dollys dropped by NZ, stadium looked fullish, though it did look like mostly school children, who i presm got in free, unlike some of the other games where comp empty

*I'm still wondering how the prize pots for womens game is funded, noticed today the ECB announced equal prze for mens and womens in the new 100*.
		
Click to expand...

It will be subsidised by money made from the men's game, same as in football and rugby. Women's cricket can not stand on its own feet in professional terms right now.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 4, 2020)

Those crisp companies must be paying the big bucks


----------



## Mudball (Mar 4, 2020)

On a different note..  should this thread be called '2020 cricket'... or would that mean something else??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2020)

Mudball said:



			On a different note..  should this thread be called '2020 cricket'... or would that mean something else??
		
Click to expand...

You could do 'Year 2020 Cricket'? No ambiguity then.


----------



## Junior (Mar 4, 2020)

I saw Kohlis press conference the other day.......prize tool for a class player.  On the pitch he acts too much like an arrogant rock star at times and less like the role model he should be.


----------



## Junior (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks like SA might have found  couple of middle order batters to persevere with !!!!!


----------



## Junior (Mar 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You could do 'Year 2020 Cricket'? No ambiguity then.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, keep the title.  It'll be like those sports teams with the year they were started in the name.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2020)

Junior said:



			I saw Kohlis press conference the other day.......prize tool for a class player.  On the pitch he acts too much like an arrogant rock star at times and less like the role model he should be.
		
Click to expand...

well when you have 1,375,566,709 people kissing your arse and worship everything you do and say, its little surprise he acts like a cock, TBH he could run over a whole school in his car and there would still be twats holding up signs supporting him... if Carlsberg did wankers


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2020)

Junior said:



			Looks like SA might have found  couple of middle order batters to persevere with !!!!!
		
Click to expand...


been very impressive once their over burdened skipper has player a horrid hack at a straight one last 2 games, costly, but impressive


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2020)

Junior said:



			I saw Kohlis press conference the other day.......prize tool for a class player.  On the pitch he acts too much like an arrogant rock star at times and less like the role model he should be.
		
Click to expand...


this after one of his fielders had called 2 for the New Zealand batsmen and he saw nothing wrong in it.

as per, great batsman, less so the attitude


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			this after one of his fielders had called 2 for the New Zealand batsmen and he saw nothing wrong in it.

as per, great batsman, less so the attitude
		
Click to expand...

My old club would’ve loved playing against an arrogant tw*t like him.
Don’t get me wrong we were crap but we could sledge with the best of them


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			ICC continue to push womens cricket, huge push that its mega important etc, yet theyre holding a world cup where there are no reserve days for the semi finals! Probably best the ICC dont look at Thursdays forecast for Sydney after the last lot of group games were washed out
		
Click to expand...

looks like you were spot on


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			looks like you were spot on
		
Click to expand...


good to see they managed to get the Aussies game started 10 mins before the cut off point, well theyll get the final they all want lol


----------



## Mudball (Mar 5, 2020)

What a load of croc from the ICC...  Showpiece event for the women's game and they cant have a reserve day for the biggest matches!!    

What would they do if this was the men's game?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 5, 2020)

Mudball said:



			What a load of croc from the ICC...  Showpiece event for the women's game and they cant have a reserve day for the biggest matches!!    

What would they do if this was the men's game?
		
Click to expand...

I think the BBC in their report said it was the same at the men's event later this year.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2020)

watching the womens T20 final, MCG looks to have a few in, just as well Aussie made the final.

a decent performance first up by the Aussies, 184, but looked like 200 at one point... India show their class .. at the moment loving the glum faces


----------



## Mudball (Mar 8, 2020)

Question to ex-cricket players.

Nipper got hit in the box by a wayward full toss from a fast bowler. He went down straightaway. No danger about grandkids. However the area where the box makes contact with body looks a bit swollen at the moment. Can it be ice-packed?


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Question to ex-cricket players.

Nipper got hit in the box by a wayward full toss from a fast bowler. He went down straightaway. No danger about grandkids. However the area where the box makes contact with body looks a bit swollen at the moment. Can it be ice-packed?
		
Click to expand...


never considered it myself! always self medicated with alcohol when it happened


----------



## Mudball (Mar 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			never considered it myself! always self medicated with alcohol when it happened 

Click to expand...

He is underage.. so not an option.  Unless you mean that I should drink and forget he got hit  - I am up for it


----------



## sussexhacker (Mar 8, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Question to ex-cricket players.

Nipper got hit in the box by a wayward full toss from a fast bowler. He went down straightaway. No danger about grandkids. However the area where the box makes contact with body looks a bit swollen at the moment. Can it be ice-packed?
		
Click to expand...

He can ice pack it if he wants but I wouldn’t want to put an ice pack anywhere near down there


----------



## sussexhacker (Mar 8, 2020)

On another note I had my first indoor net today after a winter of taking golf more seriously than ever before and having lessons and it went horrendously I could barely hit it until my last 3/4 minutes when I could just about hit the ball out of the middle


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Question to ex-cricket players.

Nipper got hit in the box by a wayward full toss from a fast bowler. He went down straightaway. No danger about grandkids. However the area where the box makes contact with body looks a bit swollen at the moment. Can it be ice-packed?
		
Click to expand...

Let nature take its course. Give him some calpol or paracetamol if old enough and he is in pain. If just swollen then leave him be.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 8, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Question to ex-cricket players.

Nipper got hit in the box by a wayward full toss from a fast bowler. He went down straightaway. No danger about grandkids. However the area where the box makes contact with body looks a bit swollen at the moment. Can it be ice-packed?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't help with your question but the worst injury I saw on a cricket pitch was a guy being hit in the box. The ball hit the batsman's box and caused it to split. The two parts of the box parted and then snapped back together. Unfortunately when they snapped back together they trapped, what can only be called, the ball sack between the two pieces causing it to split. The front of his whites very quickly became red as he collapsed to the ground. And every guy in the ground went from giggling like schoolboys to cringing in the space of about half a second when they realised what had happened.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Let nature take its course. Give him some calpol or paracetamol if old enough and he is in pain. If just swollen then leave him be.
		
Click to expand...

Update:  Its been a few hours now.  Also just got thru to my GP for a text back. 
1) While we were waiting, did not ice pack it..   but he seems to be ok and doing homework
2) Dr says, you can ice-pack (did not specify if in privates but around it you can)
3) Dr asked to give ibuprofen - which he will get after dinner

I am surprised that the box survived intact.  It is a 2 quid box from Sports Direct and it survived a full toss hard ball from a County age group bowler. .. 

When i saw the incident, i had my heart in my mouth as i raced towards it.  I thought i saw it as a beamer straight into the rib cage and he does not wear a chest guard.  Head coach thought he had 'mistimed the shot' that deflected from the bat.  But the other coaches got there first and got him sit & walk a bit, a bit of magic water.  Sat for about 10 mins and then went to bat again.  I must say he was middling it better after he was hit than before.   Strange is the world


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2020)

Very one sided womens final and India very poor. Having seen that performance you'd love to think (of course we'll never know) England would have given them a bigger battle against the old enemy


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Update:  Its been a few hours now.  Also just got thru to my GP for a text back. 
1) While we were waiting, did not ice pack it..   but he seems to be ok and doing homework
2) Dr says, you can ice-pack (did not specify if in privates but around it you can)
3) Dr asked to give ibuprofen - which he will get after dinner

I am surprised that the box survived intact.  It is a 2 quid box from Sports Direct and it survived a full toss hard ball from a County age group bowler. .. 

When i saw the incident, i had my heart in my mouth as i raced towards it.  I thought i saw it as a beamer straight into the rib cage and he does not wear a chest guard.  Head coach thought he had 'mistimed the shot' that deflected from the bat.  But the other coaches got there first and got him sit & walk a bit, a bit of magic water.  Sat for about 10 mins and then went to bat again.  I must say he was middling it better after he was hit than before.   Strange is the world
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played for a good few years now but back in the day cheap boxes had no padding around the edge. Never thought anything about it until hit there and you had to deal with both the instant pain and an imprint left by the edges 😫😫. Soon realised the worth of spending extra on one with padding on the rim. Don't know what the SD one is like but may be worth looking at a better one for next week 😁.

Pleased he is feeling better, occupational hazard in cricket unfortunately.


----------



## Piece (Mar 8, 2020)

Never skimp on a cricket box. Get the best you can.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 8, 2020)

Tnx for all the inputs.. i think this sorted.   So i have another question

In the nets against the bowling machine,  I have seen him play freely even when they ramp up the speeds.  Never a problem and great footwork.  Timing can be off but that is more to do with age than anything. 

However, today facing real people, his footwork was all iffy.. sometimes moving away, some times reaching out too far etc.  No fun watching and then he got hit. 

On the car journey back, i was asking him how is he so good during practice and not able to bring that into play?   His response was simple.  he said (and I paraphase)... 
1) On the machine, you can predict what the ball will do and it is consistent. This is not entirely true as I know the coaches increase/decrease the speed sometimes - though the ball will roughly be the same line but change its length.  
2) People on the other hand are unpredictable - at this age, some deliveries are on off, some leg, some stumps, some short etc. So he can be late trying to decide what to do. 

The reality is that he needs to learn to play against people and unpredictability is part of the game.   So how do i advice him to bring his practice into his play?  Surely this is a mental thing rather than skill.. 

<discuss>


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Tnx for all the inputs.. i think this sorted.   So i have another question

In the nets against the bowling machine,  I have seen him play freely even when they ramp up the speeds.  Never a problem and great footwork.  Timing can be off but that is more to do with age than anything. 

However, today facing real people, his footwork was all iffy.. sometimes moving away, some times reaching out too far etc.  No fun watching and then he got hit. 

On the car journey back, i was asking him how is he so good during practice and not able to bring that into play?   His response was simple.  he said (and I paraphase)... 
1) On the machine, you can predict what the ball will do and it is consistent. This is not entirely true as I know the coaches increase/decrease the speed sometimes - though the ball will roughly be the same line but change its length.  
2) People on the other hand are unpredictable - at this age, some deliveries are on off, some leg, some stumps, some short etc. So he can be late trying to decide what to do. 

The reality is that he needs to learn to play against people and unpredictability is part of the game.   So how do i advice him to bring his practice into his play?  Surely this is a mental thing rather than skill.. 

<discuss>
		
Click to expand...


Ill give you an example when I played to clarify what hes saying and why. We played against Watford in the Herts league when I was still in my teens. Their 2 opening bowlers were:

A seamer who bowled left arm over, player for Essex and England, prob bowled close to 80mph, pitched it up swung it and seamed it, a genuine class act (on and off the field)
A right arm "quick" known as mad dog, nasty angry quick erratic bowled a lot of short stuff, then a waist high full toss then a length ball etc, also a class act off the field!

Which end did you want to be at? Thats right you wanted to be at the end against the international because whilst he was far far more likely to get you out he wasnt any danger to your well being!! Yes he was a proper challenge but you knew where you stood, whereas the other end you didnt have a clue what was coming (and some would argue nor did he lol)

As humans, we like certainty, uncertainty (especially when coupled with perceived physical danger) creates fear which leads to lower performance levels


From a practice perspective you need to mix it up more. By all means practise a shot where you know roughly whats coming on the machine, but you also need to practise completely random to simulate a game situation more. To start with you can even do it with a tennis ball and throw downs from 12-15 yards with a variety of deliveries to build the confidence before moving on to using the machine or normal nets against a variety of bowlers


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Question to ex-cricket players.

Nipper got hit in the box by a wayward full toss from a fast bowler. He went down straightaway. No danger about grandkids. However the area where the box makes contact with body looks a bit swollen at the moment. Can it be ice-packed?
		
Click to expand...

doubt it will be the first or last and he was fortunate he had a box on, i had a ball hot back at me in nets by Mohammed Akran, while bowling, straight though my hads and into the crown jewels, split one of them and some of the epidymis spilled out... i lived


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Tnx for all the inputs.. i think this sorted.   So i have another question

In the nets against the bowling machine,  I have seen him play freely even when they ramp up the speeds.  Never a problem and great footwork.  Timing can be off but that is more to do with age than anything.

However, today facing real people, his footwork was all iffy.. sometimes moving away, some times reaching out too far etc.  No fun watching and then he got hit.

On the car journey back, i was asking him how is he so good during practice and not able to bring that into play?   His response was simple.  he said (and I paraphase)...
1) On the machine, you can predict what the ball will do and it is consistent. This is not entirely true as I know the coaches increase/decrease the speed sometimes - though the ball will roughly be the same line but change its length. 
2) People on the other hand are unpredictable - at this age, some deliveries are on off, some leg, some stumps, some short etc. So he can be late trying to decide what to do.

The reality is that he needs to learn to play against people and unpredictability is part of the game.   So how do i advice him to bring his practice into his play?  Surely this is a mental thing rather than skill..

<discuss>
		
Click to expand...

Machines are great, I wish they were around when I was a kid, but they are sterile and can be comfortable to use. The ball comes from the same place every time whereas people are unpredictable, as per Fundy's post. If he is at practice and has the option of the lane with the machine or the lane with people, tell him to use the one with people. Get him familiar with people bowling and then use the machine to practice a particular shot, eg cover drive, clip off the legs etc. At the end of the day, when the season starts, he will not be facing a bowling machine.

Incidentally, your last point is pretty spot on, it is in his head but at that age what goes on in your head is a big deal.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Machines are great, I wish they were around when I was a kid, but they are sterile and can be comfortable to use. The ball comes from the same place every time whereas people are unpredictable, as per Fundy's post. If he is at practice and has the option of the lane with the machine or the lane with people, tell him to use the one with people. Get him familiar with people bowling and then use the machine to practice a particular shot, eg cover drive, clip off the legs etc. At the end of the day, when the season starts, he will not be facing a bowling machine.

Incidentally, your last point is pretty spot on, it is in his head but at that age what goes on in your head is a big deal.
		
Click to expand...

I dont have videos of nets w/ people but here are couple of the rage against the machine

against medium pace > 



 .... they do crank it upto 60mph (against u10)

against slow (and this was hard as they have to watch it more) >> 




PS: He currently thinks Test matches, but that will change once the IPL/100 starts


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2020)

I can't tell you how envious I am watching him play. The whole set up is light years from my time, sadly a good few years in the past. Fantastic.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I can't tell you how envious I am watching him play. The whole set up is light years from my time, sadly a good few years in the past. Fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

I second that...  i sometimes have to stop myself from swapping places with him


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Tnx for all the inputs.. i think this sorted.   So i have another question

In the nets against the bowling machine,  I have seen him play freely even when they ramp up the speeds.  Never a problem and great footwork.  Timing can be off but that is more to do with age than anything.

However, today facing real people, his footwork was all iffy.. sometimes moving away, some times reaching out too far etc.  No fun watching and then he got hit.

On the car journey back, i was asking him how is he so good during practice and not able to bring that into play?   His response was simple.  he said (and I paraphase)...
1) On the machine, you can predict what the ball will do and it is consistent. This is not entirely true as I know the coaches increase/decrease the speed sometimes - though the ball will roughly be the same line but change its length. 
2) People on the other hand are unpredictable - at this age, some deliveries are on off, some leg, some stumps, some short etc. So he can be late trying to decide what to do.

The reality is that he needs to learn to play against people and unpredictability is part of the game.   So how do i advice him to bring his practice into his play?  Surely this is a mental thing rather than skill..

<discuss>
		
Click to expand...

Like fundy says the BM is predictable, you can pretty much hold the position of a forward def and the ball will be there about most of te time.

you used to see it at the Junior nets when i was still playing some 15 years ago.. most of them were scared of the ball, not suprised with all the regs and pads worn.

I know things are different now but when i was a kid we used to play with real ball and no gloves or pads most of the time.. made you use the bat anyway


----------



## sussexhacker (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m a very average cricketer but I’ve put the bowling machine on 90mph for a laugh because it’s quite safe just set it up reasonably full and just outside off stump and you can’t really hurt yourself 

Put me in front of stokes bowling 90mph with a decent short ball and unpredictability and I think you’ll find me holding square legs hand rather than facing up


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Doesn't help with your question but the worst injury I saw on a cricket pitch was a guy being hit in the box. The ball hit the batsman's box and caused it to split. The two parts of the box parted and then snapped back together. Unfortunately when they snapped back together they trapped, what can only be called, the ball sack between the two pieces causing it to split. The front of his whites very quickly became red as he collapsed to the ground. And every guy in the ground went from giggling like schoolboys to cringing in the space of about half a second when they realised what had happened.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this happen to someone as well.
Also, I witnessed a guy wearing glasses who got pinned by a bouncer and the glass got stuck in his head. as he was jumping about he trod on his wicket and was out


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2020)

OK, lets put this up again now that you can actually see the pitch again, amazing the difference! Good luck groundsmen!

https://www.wccc.co.uk/pitchview/


----------



## Mudball (Mar 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			OK, lets put this up again now that you can actually see the pitch again, amazing the difference! Good luck groundsmen!

https://www.wccc.co.uk/pitchview/

Click to expand...

If they sow some seeds, they could have a bounty before the season...


----------



## Tongo (Mar 20, 2020)

No pro cricket until at least 28th May for the upcoming English domestic season! 

Not sure what i'm going to do with myself. In truth its not surprising in the slightest.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 20, 2020)

They reckon that it may just end being T20 and The 100, to take place


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2020)

Tongo said:



			No pro cricket until at least 28th May for the upcoming English domestic season! 

Not sure what i'm going to do with myself. In truth its not surprising in the slightest.
		
Click to expand...


tell me about it, income stream down to zero here


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			They reckon that it may just end being T20 and The 100, to take place 

Click to expand...

hmm, income stream may go negative lol


----------



## Mudball (Mar 20, 2020)

Did i hear IPL was delayed for a 2-3 weeks.  I am assuming India will have a cure by then.  Will be interesting to see which overseas players play this year.


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Did i hear IPL was delayed for a 2-3 weeks.  I am assuming India will have a cure by then.  Will be interesting to see which overseas players play this year.
		
Click to expand...


initial delay till mid april but be longer, expect IF they play it will be domestic players only behind closed doors


----------



## Mudball (Apr 30, 2020)

The Hundred now delayed to next year..   result


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 30, 2020)

Mudball said:



			The Hundred now delayed to next year..   result
		
Click to expand...

They could have scrapped it altogether but this will do for now 

On a purely selfish note as much as I think it’s a stupid idea and not good for domestic cricket I was looking forward to my “local franchise” putting out archer, russell, Warner, Khan, vince, pope and Jordan


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

been watching some of the bogs on Sky Cricket, though the Shane Warne one was a bit sickening, but i do like Shane none the less


----------



## Mudball (May 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			been watching some of the bogs on Sky Cricket, though the Shane Warne one was a bit sickening, but i do like Shane none the less
		
Click to expand...

which one was this?  

Have you seen Warne and Rashid Khan do a session in Melborne..  Rashid is mental


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

Mudball said:



			which one was this? 

Have you seen Warne and Rashid Khan do a session in Melborne..  Rashid is mental
		
Click to expand...




Mudball said:



			which one was this? 

Have you seen Warne and Rashid Khan do a session in Melborne..  Rashid is mental
		
Click to expand...

it was a Vlog on Tues/Wednesday he was picking his best side and Nasser his of the people they played with and against.


----------



## Mudball (May 6, 2020)

One of Crickets WTF moments

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162536271169744896


----------



## sussexhacker (May 6, 2020)

Mudball said:



			One of Crickets WTF moments

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162536271169744896

Click to expand...

Very strange but I wouldn’t begrudge anyone getting out the way of arguably the fastest bowler of all time for a friendly game


----------



## Dando (May 6, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Very strange but I wouldn’t begrudge anyone getting out the way of arguably the fastest bowler of all time for a friendly game
		
Click to expand...

that was the "oh crap he's quick" shot.

I played against Haddin years ago and he's a first class bell end


----------



## Mudball (May 6, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Very strange but I wouldn’t begrudge anyone getting out the way of arguably* the fastest bowler of all time* for a friendly game
		
Click to expand...

He was quick, but hardly accurate..   Rawalpindi Express constantly running out of steam...   
I thought Brett Lee, Wasim and Waqar more dangerous....    W&W's ability to reverse swing at will was lethal


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 6, 2020)

I worked at Trent Bridge for 3 years and was there for the 99 World Cup. It was an eye opener watching teams like SA and Pakistan practicing and the wheels on the quicks was something else and I'd played a decent standard myself. Shoaib Akhtar's pace was insane though. That extra 4-6mph when everything clicked was insane.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			I played against Haddin years ago and he's a first class bell end
		
Click to expand...

That's got to be one of the least surprising things ever. He's always come across as a Class A bell end.


----------



## Mudball (May 6, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I worked at Trent Bridge for 3 years and was there for the 99 World Cup. It was an eye opener watching teams like SA and Pakistan practicing and the wheels on the quicks was something else and I'd played a decent standard myself. Shoaib Akhtar's pace was insane though. That extra 4-6mph when everything clicked was insane.
		
Click to expand...

i was at an IPL match couple of years ago.   There was a virtual reality stall where you could bat.  Sensors on helmet and bat.  I chose to face Brett Lee.  As i looked thru the visor, all i saw was BL running in and doing some hand gesture.  Never saw the ball hit the stump.  Then you see the likes of Kohli, Smith, Stokes make it so easy and pre-planned.  Super humans


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 7, 2020)

Mudball said:



			i was at an IPL match couple of years ago.   There was a virtual reality stall where you could bat.  Sensors on helmet and bat.  I chose to face Brett Lee.  As i looked thru the visor, all i saw was BL running in and doing some hand gesture.  Never saw the ball hit the stump.  Then you see the likes of Kohli, Smith, Stokes make it so easy and pre-planned.  Super humans
		
Click to expand...

I used to have bowling machine set to early 80's but you always knew where the ball was coming and that's a pedestrian pace for top players. Set it to bowl a 96mph bumper after seeing Shoaib, I never even saw it. Facing faster bowlers certainly rapidly teaches you to watch the ball all the way through the run up rather than.off the pitch


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I used to have bowling machine set to early 80's but you always knew where the ball was coming and that's a pedestrian pace for top players. Set it to bowl a 96mph bumper after seeing Shoaib, I never even saw it. Facing faster bowlers certainly rapidly teaches you to watch the ball all the way through the run up rather than.off the pitch
		
Click to expand...

I always preferred facing quick bowlers when I played.
As an opener the worst things was when the opposition opened the bowling with a bloody spinner


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			I always preferred facing quick bowlers when I played.
As an opener the worst things was when the opposition opened the bowling with a bloody spinner
		
Click to expand...

I opened as well and preferred a proper quick, within reason, and hated the dibbly dobbler nagging length type bowler. Guaranteed to hole out or head to go up and get clean bowled with only the bails falling off because they're that bloody slow


----------



## patricks148 (May 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			I always preferred facing quick bowlers when I played.
As an opener the worst things was when the opposition opened the bowling with a bloody spinner
		
Click to expand...

or worse still. a 15 year old girl spinner


----------



## sussexhacker (May 7, 2020)

Mudball said:



			i was at an IPL match couple of years ago.   There was a virtual reality stall where you could bat.  Sensors on helmet and bat.  I chose to face Brett Lee.  As i looked thru the visor, all i saw was BL running in and doing some hand gesture.  Never saw the ball hit the stump.  Then you see the likes of Kohli, Smith, Stokes make it so easy and pre-planned.  Super humans
		
Click to expand...

I know everyone has different reaction times but I’ve never understood how some guys can literally make 85mph bowling look slow when I can’t see it when I’ve been stupid and put the bowling machine up to 80


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 7, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			I know everyone has different reaction times but I’ve never understood how some guys can literally make 85mph bowling look slow when I can’t see it when I’ve been stupid and put the bowling machine up to 80
		
Click to expand...

Bowling machines are harder though because there's no gather like you get in a bowling action but I do agree it is crazy watching a test batsmen getting a good stride forward defence shot to an 85mph bowler


----------



## sussexhacker (May 7, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Bowling machines are harder though because there's no gather like you get in a bowling action but I do agree it is crazy watching a test batsmen getting a good stride forward defence shot to an 85mph bowler
		
Click to expand...

But it’s not like they can’t get strides in to archer or starc when they’re bowling 95 mph 
I’d like to see how fast it would have to get before the best batsmen in the world struggled to see it and play a shot


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 7, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			But it’s not like they can’t get strides in to archer or starc when they’re bowling 95 mph
I’d like to see how fast it would have to get before the best batsmen in the world struggled to see it and play a shot
		
Click to expand...

An ex test batsmen once told me he'd picked the length of the delivery up in the first foot or so of the ball leaving the bowlers hand so he was going back or forward based on that and the line then dictated the shot. Total revelation to me as someone who had just lent on his bat and watched it off the pitch


----------



## Piece (May 9, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			An ex test batsmen once told me he'd picked the length of the delivery up in the first foot or so of the ball leaving the bowlers hand so he was going back or forward based on that and the line then dictated the shot. Total revelation to me as someone who had just lent on his bat and watched it off the pitch
		
Click to expand...

And that’s the key, picking up the length early and then playing the right shot for that length. With express pace you play with your instinct and talent. If you commit to the wrong shot or guess, then you look stupid! Facing real fast bowling was something you got used to but certainly at the start if you weren’t used to it, it would catch you out.

I’ll also backup you guys in facing dibbly dobblers...one guy was my nemesis as he bowled off the wrong foot at trundler pace....I just couldn’t pick the ball clearly!


----------



## TheDiablo (May 9, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I opened as well and preferred a proper quick, within reason, and hated the dibbly dobbler nagging length type bowler. Guaranteed to hole out or head to go up and get clean bowled with only the bails falling off because they're that bloody slow
		
Click to expand...

I was that bowler! On first change, quicks are moaning cos the batsmen have played and missed 10 times and the slips dropped 3. I come on, eyes light up and either a bowled or mistimed chip up of to mid-off. Nearly every week!


----------



## Mudball (May 9, 2020)

While we speak a lot about the batsman's reaction to a Bret Lee-esq delivery.   Spare a thought for the guys in the slips who have to latch onto a missile with their bare hands.  Even worse in the gully when the batsman has slashed it.  Little wonder everyone seems to be taping up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2020)

Mudball said:



			While we speak a lot about the batsman's reaction to a Bret Lee-esq delivery.   Spare a thought for the guys in the slips who have to latch onto a missile with their bare hands.  Even worse in the gully when the batsman has slashed it.  Little wonder everyone seems to be taping up
		
Click to expand...

Can't remember the number but Sky did a focus on reaction time in the slips of the quicks and it was scarily quick. Given the pace of the ball coming off the bat too I am surprised just how cleanly they take it more often of not and how few bad finger injuries there are


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/cricket/52838504?__twitter_impression=true

Some interesting names in there but good to see a very spread for the counties


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/cricket/52838504?__twitter_impression=true

Some interesting names in there but good to see a very spread for the counties
		
Click to expand...


how long is too long in the case of Alex Hales?

think hes an idiot but surely hes served his time by now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2020)

fundy said:



			how long is too long in the case of Alex Hales?

think hes an idiot but surely hes served his time by now
		
Click to expand...

I think the message is he is done now as an international player - as you say he is an idiot but not many better as a ODI player , not sure why at times England appear not to give second chances


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think the message is he is done now as an international player - as you say he is an idiot but not many better as a ODI player , not sure why at times England appear not to give second chances
		
Click to expand...

oh its very person selective thats for sure, not as if as a set up theyve forced out gifted batsmen before is it lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think the message is he is done now as an international player - as you say he is an idiot but not many better as a ODI player , not sure why at times England appear not to give second chances
		
Click to expand...

How do we know he is not on his 3rd or 4th chance? I genuinely don't know but the impression I got at the time he was sent home is that he has been warned previously and so he was not on his second chance, it was further down the line than that.

At the end of the day the England team is a very professional set up, there are other options now. If you mess up the chances of getting back in are much reduced. No one else to blame on this.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How do we know he is not on his 3rd or 4th chance? I genuinely don't know but the impression I got at the time he was sent home is that he has been warned previously and so he was not on his second chance, it was further down the line than that.

At the end of the day the England team is a very cliquey set up, there are other options now. If youre face doesnt fit the chances of getting back in are much reduced. No one else to blame on this.
		
Click to expand...

edited that for you


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2020)

fundy said:



			edited that for you 

Click to expand...

Ha ha. Possibly so. Then again, maybe that team is settled and they don't need someone disrupting how they operate? After all, the England One Day team is a very slick and successful team. Why put up with a player who disrupts if they can win without them? I know that you play cricket, or have, so you know that team harmony is important.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. Possibly so. Then again, maybe that team is settled and they don't need someone disrupting how they operate? After all, the England One Day team is a very slick and successful team. Why put up with a player who disrupts if they can win without them? I know that you play cricket, or have, so you know that team harmony is important.
		
Click to expand...


its important but massively overrated compared to picking your best players imo, and reflects as poorly on the coach/captain as the individual that they are unable to manage it better, still far too many faces fit selections rather than best player selections from England over the years and recently


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2020)

fundy said:



			its important but massively overrated compared to picking your best players imo, and reflects as poorly on the coach/captain as the individual that they are unable to manage it better, still far too many faces fit selections rather than best player selections from England over the years and recently
		
Click to expand...

I think that is a hard one to judge from outside the dressing room. Only those inside know how much that type of player has been managed, looked after, bent over for. Even for the best there comes a point where it is to the detriment of the team and at that point they have to go. It may be that the coach and captain have done a great job to even get him to the point he reached.

Faces fitting has always been an issue, certain counties prioritised. Let's face it, you have a much better chance of getting a game if you are at Surrey than Glos for example, always has been the case.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 29, 2020)

fundy said:



			oh its very person selective thats for sure, not as if as a set up theyve forced out gifted batsmen before is it lol
		
Click to expand...

He's about as popular as coronavirus with many of the squad.

Very talented but, rather like KP before him, if you can succeed without him why put up with the disruption.

After all it's not as if we didn't win the World Cup anyway.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			He's about as popular as coronavirus with many of the squad.

Very talented but, rather like KP before him, if you can succeed without him why put up with the disruption.

After all it's not as if we didn't win the World Cup anyway.
		
Click to expand...


not going over the KP situation again lol

lets not forget England were very fortunate to win the world cup, maybe theyd have won at a canter if they picked their best side


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 29, 2020)

fundy said:



			not going over the KP situation again lol

lets not forget England were very fortunate to win the world cup, maybe theyd have won at a canter if they picked their best side 

Click to expand...

And maybe they would have lost or not even reached the final due to the presence of a 🛎end in the dressing room. 

Who knows?


----------



## Tongo (May 29, 2020)

My take on the Hales situation:

1.) England winning the World Cup means they can comment from a position of strength. Had they not won the WC then more questions may be asked about Hales' absence. 
2.) Morgan's sanctimony over the whole saga is rather nauseous. Players such as Shane Warne and Ian Botham have returned to their respective teams in the past after drugs issues after all. 
3.) Whatever the actual truth about the Stokes saga, the rapid return of him to the team afterward does make the reaction to Hales rather hypocritical. 
4.) England may be the world champs at 50 over cricket but they are mediocre at T20 cricket which is where Hales will be missed most. In that respect they are the reverse of the West Indies.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 29, 2020)

Tongo said:



			My take on the Hales situation:

1.) England winning the World Cup means they can comment from a position of strength. Had they not won the WC then more questions may be asked about Hales' absence.
2.) Morgan's sanctimony over the whole saga is rather nauseous. Players such as Shane Warne and Ian Botham have returned to their respective teams in the past after drugs issues after all.
3.) Whatever the actual truth about the Stokes saga, the rapid return of him to the team afterward does make the reaction to Hales rather hypocritical.
4.) England may be the world champs at 50 over cricket but they are mediocre at T20 cricket which is where Hales will be missed most. In that respect they are the reverse of the West Indies.
		
Click to expand...

An old adage in sports:-

"You don't have to like your teammates,  but you do have to be able to trust them."


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2020)

Tongo said:



			My take on the Hales situation:

1.) England winning the World Cup means they can comment from a position of strength. Had they not won the WC then more questions may be asked about Hales' absence.
2.) Morgan's sanctimony over the whole saga is rather nauseous. Players such as Shane Warne and Ian Botham have returned to their respective teams in the past after drugs issues after all.
3.) Whatever the actual truth about the Stokes saga, the rapid return of him to the team afterward does make the reaction to Hales rather hypocritical.
4.) England may be the world champs at 50 over cricket but they are mediocre at T20 cricket which is where Hales will be missed most. In that respect they are the reverse of the West Indies.
		
Click to expand...

Think you're pretty accurate for the first three points but I am not 100% sure of the last, I do think Hales offers something in T20 but would one man really make the difference to a mediocre (think we're a tad better than that) side or are there other issues as well that need sorting to get a functional and balanced side


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2020)

Tongo said:



			My take on the Hales situation:

1.) England winning the World Cup means they can comment from a position of strength. Had they not won the WC then more questions may be asked about Hales' absence.
2.) Morgan's sanctimony over the whole saga is rather nauseous. Players such as Shane Warne and Ian Botham have returned to their respective teams in the past after drugs issues after all.
3.) Whatever the actual truth about the Stokes saga, the rapid return of him to the team afterward does make the reaction to Hales rather hypocritical.
4.) England may be the world champs at 50 over cricket but they are mediocre at T20 cricket which is where Hales will be missed most. In that respect they are the reverse of the West Indies.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.icc-cricket.com/rankings/mens/team-rankings/t20i

Im confuses at the last point ?

We are second the rankings for T20 and haven’t lost a T20 series for a couple years beating - Sri Lanka   , SA , Windies , India and a drawn series with NZ plus one off win against Aus 

Sorry but I don’t see how England can be mediocre when the results don’t show that


----------



## Mudball (May 30, 2020)

Can’t believe this was a year ago!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266652427194900480


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2020)

ECB gutted they didnt think of this lol

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/53081052


----------



## Rooter (Jun 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			ECB gutted they didnt think of this lol

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/53081052

Click to expand...


Ummm I just read it... Is it April 1st?


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Ummm I just read it... Is it April 1st?
		
Click to expand...

its seems not lol


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 17, 2020)

Brezzie has left the tykes by mutual consent. A great professional  who squeezed every last drop out of his talent.


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Brezzie has left the tykes by mutual consent. A great professional  who squeezed every last drop out of his talent.
		
Click to expand...

gone to Warks on a 2 year deal, no surprise really


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2020)

This sums up what cricket is facing in some circles currently!!!

*Saj Sadiq* @Saj_PakPassion

Suspicions have arisen with regard to an alleged tournament called the Uva Premier League T20 in Sri Lanka. Live scorecards were recently being shown online, but inquiries revealed that no matches had actually taken place and it was a scam by Indian bookies #Cricket


----------



## Mudball (Jul 5, 2020)

Time for some memories ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267151231526621186


----------



## Mudball (Jul 6, 2020)

This is pretty much how i transitioned from Cricket to Golf.. (crap at both though) 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279399832805875714


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280805894062776321
Superb #BLM message on Sky Cricket this morning. Ebony and Mikey absolutely smashed it, so powerfully delivered, emotional words. Mikey's words after the piece were so powerful, great stuff. 

Hopefully the weather will clear up soon and we'll get some cricket.


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2020)

No play before an early lunch. Welcome back test match cricket


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jul 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			No play before an early lunch. Welcome back test match cricket 

Click to expand...

In the car all day today and TMS back on. The world is a better place when TMS is on


----------



## Mudball (Jul 8, 2020)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280805894062776321
Superb #BLM message on Sky Cricket this morning. Ebony and Mikey absolutely smashed it, so powerfully delivered, emotional words. Mikey's words after the piece were so powerful, great stuff.

Hopefully the weather will clear up soon and we'll get some cricket.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of respect for  Holding as a player and legend.. listening him  say those words.. truely touches a nerve


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2020)

Familar wobble at the top of the order.. how reassuringly English..  normal services have resumed.   Gabriel has been doing well.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281187097253220352
Posting this ready for when England bowl too short and the pitch looks flat as a pancake and they wonder why they're not getting wickets.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2020)

The extra review been interesting I think, not convinced they review the Burns one without the extra one in hand.

Would certainly have Paine not Holder requesting the reviews tho lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2020)

Stokes and Pope have played some lovely shots last few mins. If they can build a partnership this afternoon it'll be lovely to watch.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2020)

Well that was a good jinx.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jul 9, 2020)

Holder is a nightmare of a bowler to face in these conditions. Very accurate with subtle changes in line and length, good bounce and gets just enough nibble. You have to disrupt his length because when he dials in it's impossible to score off him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Holder is a nightmare of a bowler to face in these conditions. Very accurate with subtle changes in line and length, good bounce and gets just enough nibble. You have to disrupt his length because when he dials in it's impossible to score off him.
		
Click to expand...

He's so good, this tweet sums up what makes him so awkward and difficult to face: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281196082215759872


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2020)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281187097253220352
Posting this ready for when England bowl too short and the pitch looks flat as a pancake and they wonder why they're not getting wickets.
		
Click to expand...

When the Windies come out to bat tomorrow the weather would have changed and the sun would be out, ball wont move around... it will be a caribbean summer.   

The clever plan from England is to get out quickly and put the Windies in today... that way they get some of this gloomy condition.   Who says we dont have a plan???


----------



## IanM (Jul 9, 2020)

It is just me, but I cannot get interested in this... in fact all the no-spectators sports


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2020)

IanM said:



			It is just me, but I cannot get interested in this... in fact all the no-spectators sports
		
Click to expand...

watched plenty of cricket in front of little crowds over the years, seems fine to me 

Eng had a fair chunk of luck here, albeit the WI complicit especially with the 2nd Stokes drop

over rate no better despite no distractions either


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm just enjoying sport being back personally, loving having live Test Cricket back on TV.

That is a beauty from Holder. He's so good. Another England batsman playing across the line though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			I'm just enjoying sport being back personally, loving having live Test Cricket back on TV.

That is a beauty from Holder. He's so good. Another England batsman playing across the line though.
		
Click to expand...

I've been busy today at work so have not followed it. What will be a good score do you reckon?


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been busy today at work so have not followed it. What will be a good score do you reckon?
		
Click to expand...


England would be happy enough with 250 the way theyve played and in the conditions, albeit it may get a bit easier to bat if the sun comes out the next few days


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2020)

wont be getting 250 now lol, some catch that


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2020)

Heck of a catch, another for Holder, what a bowler he's become.

Anything over 200 keeps us in the game, need the tail to wag.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been busy today at work so have not followed it. What will be a good score do you reckon?
		
Click to expand...

100 more than what England score today


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2020)

Jofra looked a walking LBW before Holder eventually pinned him, falling away, weight going to his right and playing across his pads. Was a matter of time. Not been convinced by Jofra as an international batsman whatsoever. Amazing he has a FC average over 25.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2020)

Holder been utterly superb, slight feeling England might wish they had Broad in the attack having watched this (albeit not much batting in the WI top order)


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2020)

Umps trying hard for England, or they were till they decided it was too dark to play in daylight sigh


----------



## Mudball (Jul 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			Umps trying hard for England, or they were till they decided it was too dark to play in daylight sigh
		
Click to expand...

always handy to have a 12th man inside the ropes..


----------



## Tongo (Jul 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			Holder been utterly superb, slight feeling England might wish they had Broad in the attack having watched this (albeit not much batting in the WI top order)
		
Click to expand...

I dont think this West Indies attack gets the credit it deserves. Too many seem intent on scoffing that they are not as good as the legendary attacks from the 70's / 80's but they are still a very fine unit. They seem to put a lot of thought into what they bowl and to whom.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2020)

Tongo said:



			I dont think this West Indies attack gets the credit it deserves. Too many seem intent on scoffing that they are not as good as the legendary attacks from the 70's / 80's but they are still a very fine unit. They seem to put a lot of thought into what they bowl and to whom.
		
Click to expand...

ridiculous comparing them to that generation, or even Walsh/Ambrose etc

very genuine attack, maybe 1 short of having a "fearsome foursome", still far from convinced by Joseph but the longer they bowl sides out cheaply the more people will realise

Holders form (bat, ball and leadership) the last few years been exceptional and massively underrated by most in the cricket world, if he was doing this for Eng/Aus/Ind then he'd be the best player in the world


----------



## Tongo (Jul 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			ridiculous comparing them to that generation, or even Walsh/Ambrose etc

very genuine attack, maybe 1 short of having a "fearsome foursome", still far from convinced by Joseph but the longer they bowl sides put cheaply the more people will realise

Holders form (bat, ball and leadership) the last few years been exceptional and massively underrated by most in the cricket world, if he was doing this for Eng/Aus/Ind then he'd be the best player in the world 

Click to expand...

Indeed and if they were playing for any other team than the West Indies then the attack would be lauded rather than compared to a generation of players for whom they are highly unlikely to be able to match.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2020)

Shocking review that, you know when you've nicked it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2020)

good to see Anderson took notice of the legnth the Windies bowled, and gone short of a legnth with pretty much every ball


----------



## Mudball (Jul 10, 2020)

7 windies gone.. there is a bit of me saying that they would want to get some quick runs and put England in tonight. Tired bodies and a half decent lead on Day 3... maybe declare and get an hour of England


----------



## Mudball (Jul 10, 2020)

Is England batting on a different pitch?? Seems to be suddenly moving around and biting


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Is England batting on a different pitch?? Seems to be suddenly moving around and biting
		
Click to expand...

Seemed they opted for the light roller between innings. Not sure some of the commentators agreed with the decision


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2020)

Poor old Athers lol, stitched up like a good un there


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			Poor old Athers lol, stitched up like a good un there
		
Click to expand...

Not half .
Kept his composure to be fair.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2020)

Hopefully the selectors saw enough from Crawley for him to get a decent go in the side at 3 now ahead of Denly

Game interestingly poised now tho


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			Hopefully the selectors saw enough from Crawley for him to get a decent go in the side at 3 now ahead of Denly

Game interestingly poised now tho
		
Click to expand...

what about Butler, have we seen enough, how many games is that now without a score.. not convinced with the keeping either?


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what about Butler, have we seen enough, how many games is that now without a score.. not convinced with the keeping either?
		
Click to expand...


id seen enough 25 tests ago! trying not to be too much of a broken record lol


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			id seen enough 25 tests ago! trying not to be too much of a broken record lol
		
Click to expand...

as longs as its not Dear Jonny they replace him with


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			as longs as its not Dear Jonny they replace him with

Click to expand...


then the broken record will definitely be back lol


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2020)

one thing confused me why is pick Archer if his Quckest ball was mid 80's ( from what i saw) i get picking him if he is getting it down at over 90 but Broad is faster than that and more consistant, didn't see woods speeds but 
same for him?


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			one thing confused me why is pick Archer if his Quckest ball was mid 80's ( from what i saw) i get picking him if he is getting it down at over 90 but Broad is faster than that and more consistant, didn't see woods speeds but
same for him?
		
Click to expand...


nah Wood was over 90mph at times, decent enough wheels but a complete and utter waste on a pitch like this unless it really goes up and down tomorrow. Theyre picking the side they want for the Ashes not for a test v WI at the Rose Bowl. Big argument to have picked neither of them here and saved them for Old Trafford where hopefully there will be more pace and bounce and played 2 from Broad, Woakes and Curran

if theyd picked the right side theyd have bowled first too lol


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2020)

have i missed something but Archer sending it down at low 80, what happened to the guy who was the only bowler that troubled smith in the ashes and bowling at mid 90's?


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			have i missed something but Archer sending it down at low 80, what happened to the guy who was the only bowler that troubled smith in the ashes and bowling at mid 90's?
		
Click to expand...


He was high 80s early on, but quickly saw little point in bowling flat out, bigger issue was he bowled too short most of the time

remain to be convinced hes a new ball bowler either, think hes better with an older ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			as longs as its not Dear Jonny they replace him with

Click to expand...

So who would you like to see as a keeper/batsman as picking a specialist keeper seems a long forgotten notion, especially from those that haven't played for England. Surely hard and unfair to bring anyone into the fold at this stage with no-one having played any cricket for so long so until we get regular longer format cricket back are we not stuck with the options we have


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So who would you like to see as a keeper/batsman as picking a specialist keeper seems a long forgotten notion, especially from those that haven't played for England. Surely hard and unfair to bring anyone into the fold at this stage with no-one having played any cricket for so long so until we get regular longer format cricket back are we not stuck with the options we have
		
Click to expand...


could always pick a specialist keeper who averages over 40 in test match cricket who played in the warm up game, or maybe the other keeper who played in the warm up game and got 80 odd, tbh anyone but JB or JB lol


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 11, 2020)

Foakes for me unlucky with an injury, better keeper then the JB's. Also has as many centuries as Buttler!


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 12, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Foakes for me unlucky with an injury, better keeper then the JB's. Also has as many centuries as Buttler!
		
Click to expand...

+1
Foakes in


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2020)

How the my keep persisting with Buttler in the test team is beyond me. I think that Stokes must have lobbied hard for his mate to be included here.  

Foakes is your best keeper. He must play in the second test.


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

200 to win for WI


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			have i missed something but Archer sending it down at low 80, what happened to the guy who was the only bowler that troubled smith in the ashes and bowling at mid 90's?
		
Click to expand...


different Jofra this morning!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2020)

Quality start from England, bowling some very threatening areas. Interested to see how Blackwood plays here after all the talk about how he's "changed his game", let's see.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			different Jofra this morning!
		
Click to expand...

yep both much fuller


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

Buttler got the cymbals out again


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

wheels coming off, Crawley misses a simple run out, now Burns drops one


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 12, 2020)

Those three prove the theory we had years ago. 

Posh lads can't field 😉


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

Thats an utter snorter to Chase that! game back in the balance lol


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 12, 2020)

I was half way through typing a post complaining about the England bowlers going back to bowling too short and the Jofra does that.


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

Fair play to WI, theyve chased these down relatively easily after a bad start. Blackwood been superb albeit had a few bits of luck, especially when cymbals dropped him on 20.

England made a string of errors from start to finish, were far from clinical when needed, plenty to do before Old Trafford on thursday


----------



## Mudball (Jul 12, 2020)

Well done to the Windies...  some questions for the English..   Denly?


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Well done to the Windies...  some questions for the English..   Denly?
		
Click to expand...


Think there will be at least 2 if not more changes

Root will return, should be for Denly but hes one of Ed Myths golden children so every chance they make the wrong choice

Be amazed if they dont dont make 1 if not 2 changes to the bowling. Pretty sure Wood has a rest, but wouldnt be surprised if hes not the only one. Broad will come back in but theyll consider Woakes/Curran too Id think

Sadly we will be stuck with another of Myths golden kids behind the sticks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2020)

England were poor all the way through really and the mistakes and dropped catches today when everything had to stick was just the conclusion to a lacklustre performance. They looked out of sorts from the first period of play and definitely need to have more of a spark and play better at Old Trafford. Fair play to the West Indies as they were on it with the ball at the start and batted well in the first innings especially. I think they are a decent young side and perhaps not being over-rated in many quarters has taken some pressure off


----------



## Mudball (Jul 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			Think there will be at least 2 if not more changes

Root will return, should be for Denly but hes one of Ed Myths golden children so every chance they make the wrong choice

Be amazed if they dont dont make 1 if not 2 changes to the bowling. Pretty sure Wood has a rest, but wouldnt be surprised if hes not the only one. Broad will come back in but theyll consider Woakes/*Curran* too Id think

Sadly we will be stuck with another of Myths golden kids behind the sticks
		
Click to expand...

Left arm round the wicket... anyday...    

We have a chinaman in our U10 squad, the kids have yet to figure out what he does..


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			Think there will be at least 2 if not more changes

Root will return, should be for Denly but hes one of Ed Myths golden children so every chance they make the wrong choice

Be amazed if they dont dont make 1 if not 2 changes to the bowling. Pretty sure Wood has a rest, but wouldnt be surprised if hes not the only one. Broad will come back in but theyll consider Woakes/Curran too Id think

Sadly we will be stuck with another of Myths golden kids behind the sticks
		
Click to expand...

i do feel sorry for JD, prob should have been picked 10 years ago, when he was opening for Kent, but had is chance, what's that 3 or 4 series without a big score now, he's looked good a few times but just not kicked on when he's got in


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i do feel sorry for JD, prob should have been picked 10 years ago, when he was opening for Kent, but had is chance, what's that 3 or 4 series without a big score now, he's looked good a few times but just not kicked on when he's got in
		
Click to expand...

Averages 29 in 15 tests, 6 fifties and no tons in 28 innings, only gone past 60 3 times

Lots of pretty 20s and 30s no use from a number 3 at test match level, have to make some game changing innings, time for Crawley to have his chance


Could say the same about the "matchwinning keeper batsman" who has 1 50 in his last 20 innings (since start of last years Aussie series) too!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			Averages 29 in 15 tests, 6 fifties and no tons in 28 innings, only gone past 60 3 times

Lots of pretty 20s and 30s no use from a number 3 at test match level, have to make some game changing innings, time for Crawley to have his chance


Could say the same about the "matchwinning keeper batsman" who has 1 50 in his last 20 innings (since start of last years Aussie series) too!!!
		
Click to expand...

yes, Crawley looks good and teflon needs dropped like that chance off Blackwood


----------



## sunshine (Jul 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			England were poor all the way through really and the mistakes and dropped catches today when everything had to stick was just the conclusion to a lacklustre performance. They looked out of sorts from the first period of play and definitely need to have more of a spark and play better at Old Trafford. Fair play to the West Indies as they were on it with the ball at the start and batted well in the first innings especially. I think they are a decent young side and perhaps not being over-rated in many quarters has taken some pressure off
		
Click to expand...

Agree, way off the mark, but no surprise to me.

- The batting was poor, but has been for several years now, we only have one world class batsmen and he wasn't even playing.
- I thought the bowling was pretty decent, the problem was we picked the wrong bowlers for the conditions.
- Fielding was below par. Maybe that was to be expected after such a long break from competitive matches.

I expect England to bounce back in the 2nd test, but this WI side are no pushovers.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2020)

fundy said:



			Think there will be at least 2 if not more changes

Root will return, should be for Denly but hes one of Ed Myths golden children so every chance they make the wrong choice

Be amazed if they dont dont make 1 if not 2 changes to the bowling. Pretty sure Wood has a rest, but wouldnt be surprised if hes not the only one. Broad will come back in but theyll consider Woakes/Curran too Id think

Sadly we will be stuck with another of Myths golden kids behind the sticks
		
Click to expand...


No Denly

Wood and Anderson rested


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

Oh Jofra. Excluded from the Test for breaching the bio-security protocols. Muppet. So leaves us with Broad, Woakes, Curran, Bess and Robinson as the bowling options.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Oh Jofra. Excluded from the Test for breaching the bio-security protocols. Muppet. So leaves us with Broad, Woakes, Curran, Bess and Robinson as the bowling options.
		
Click to expand...

I’m guessing that he had a lady friend over for some company.....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I’m guessing that he has a lady friend over for some company.....
		
Click to expand...

There are suggestions on social media that he went out for a meal to a restaurant in Manchester. No idea if that's true or not.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			There are suggestions on social media that he went out for a meal to a restaurant in Manchester. No idea if that's true or not.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that’s boring! I was hoping for a tabloid front page of a tiger woods type waitress thing...

Silly bugger.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Ah that’s boring! I was hoping for a tabloid front page of a tiger woods type waitress thing...

Silly bugger.
		
Click to expand...

Photos of Jofra smashing a car window with a cricket bat?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 16, 2020)

Guardian sport section reporting that he stopped at his house in Hove instead of travelling straight to Manchester.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 16, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			There are suggestions on social media that he went out for a meal to a restaurant in Manchester. No idea if that's true or not.
		
Click to expand...

Would have been more exciting if it was the Pizza Express in Woking...


Update:  An ECB spokesperson confirmed that Archer's breach was while travelling between the Ageas Bowl and Emirates Old Trafford, and later clarified that he had stopped off en route at his flat in Brighton, a breach that only came to light after the squad had been announced. 

Source: https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...dropped-england-breach-bio-security-protocols


----------



## sunshine (Jul 16, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Would have been more exciting if it was the Pizza Express in Woking...


Update:  An ECB spokesperson confirmed that Archer's breach was while travelling between the Ageas Bowl and Emirates Old Trafford, and later clarified that he had stopped off en route at his flat in Brighton, a breach that only came to light after the squad had been announced.

Source: https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...dropped-england-breach-bio-security-protocols

Click to expand...

Such an anti-climax. Kyle Walker was doing worse than this every day during lockdown


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

Quite some start from Gabriel


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2020)

Oh Jofra. At least do something crazy to get a ban.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Quite some start from Gabriel 

Click to expand...

I hated it when I lost rythym. Bowling feels so alien when you’re thinking about your run up. I never changed my run up length. 17 easy steps from the popping crease. I would then stand that the end and just do a mental walkthrough of the run up looking at each step it would take and my take off area and front foot landing spot. Vary rarely went wrong and when it did it felt awful.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I hated it when I lost rythym. Bowling feels so alien when you’re thinking about your run up. I never changed my run up length. 17 easy steps from the popping crease. I would then stand that the end and just do a mental walkthrough of the run up looking at each step it would take and my take off area and front foot landing spot. Vary rarely went wrong and when it did it felt awful.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, horrible when you lose your run, makes it feel like everything is out of sync and so hard to commit to your delivery. Can't imagine what it must be like feeling like that in a Test match, bad enough in the nets


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I hated it when I lost rythym. Bowling feels so alien when you’re thinking about your run up. I never changed my run up length. 17 easy steps from the popping crease. I would then stand that the end and just do a mental walkthrough of the run up looking at each step it would take and my take off area and front foot landing spot. Vary rarely went wrong and when it did it felt awful.
		
Click to expand...


Nothing better as a batsman seeing a bowler lose his run up


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Quite some start from Gabriel 

Click to expand...

Also his standard action is to bowl falling away to the left, angling the ball into the right hander from over the wicket. His wrist almost always continues on that line so it can go wrong big time


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2020)

Get Roston on!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2020)

Damn I’m good


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Get Roston on!
		
Click to expand...

Thats why they call him Captain Ron 

Horrid from Burns hes missed that by a mile


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

England have really nailed the get in, use up a few balls and then throw your wicket away style of batting.


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

damp underneath this wicket, lovely conditions for a spinner early in a test, especially against the england rabbits in the headlights


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

Wow. What a start to the session. Welcome back Joe.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2020)

Sibley has some fairly hard hands. Does lunge at it too. Could be some close lads interested


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Sibley has some fairly hard hands. Does lunge at it too. Could be some close lads interested
		
Click to expand...


same for most top order players out of county cricket, kind of comes with the territory, big argument to get spin on early to most of this side tbh


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Sibley has some fairly hard hands. Does lunge at it too. Could be some close lads interested
		
Click to expand...

It is the modern way isn't it? With the emphasis on white ball cricket and the desire to attack the idea of waiting for the ball and playing with soft hands is a rare thing now. Another one for us old schoolers to look back at whimsically


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

Weve been clamouring for someone to bat more attritionally at the top of the order, as soon as we find one whos prepared to do so everyone wants to moan hes not scoring quick enough lol

Keep grinding Dom!


----------



## Mudball (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Weve been clamouring for someone to bat more attritionally at the top of the order, as soon as we find one whos prepared to do so everyone wants to moan hes not scoring quick enough lol

Keep grinding Dom!
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt Pope supposed to be one of those backbone & future of the game


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Weve been clamouring for someone to bat more attritionally at the top of the order, as soon as we find one whos prepared to do so everyone wants to moan hes not scoring quick enough lol

Keep grinding Dom!
		
Click to expand...

I like it. I'm all for a gritty, ugly opener who grinds out runs and uses up plenty of deliveries. As long as he bats long enough to get big runs I'm all for it. We've got plenty of other lads in the team who can score quickly, the middle order is very fluent so I'm happy with Burns and Sibley to accumulate and use up the new ball early. Need to stick with them for a bit now.


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Wasnt Pope supposed to be one of those backbone & future of the game
		
Click to expand...

No, Popes an attacking batsman, plays all the shots. Far easier on the eye than Sibley but a very different role (and why anyone with any sense wanted Pope at 6 not at 3!) Still very much the future for me, top class player and will get plenty of runs at 6


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

Pope just looks a quality player. Very Ian Bell-esque in that every time he comes to the crease it feels like he's destined to make runs, technically so pretty, has all the shots, just hope he kicks on and makes big scores a bit more often than Bell. Pope's unlikely to have a batting line-up the likes of Strauss, Cook, Trott, Pietersen and Collingwood in front of him, going to need to make big runs. I see his long-term future at 5, but for now I'm more than happy with him at 6.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			I like it. I'm all for a gritty, ugly opener who grinds out runs and uses up plenty of deliveries. As long as he bats long enough to get big runs I'm all for it. We've got plenty of other lads in the team who can score quickly, the middle order is very fluent so I'm happy with Burns and Sibley to accumulate and use up the new ball early. Need to stick with them for a bit now.
		
Click to expand...

Dean Elgar


----------



## Mudball (Jul 16, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Pope just looks a quality player. Very Ian Bell-esque in that every time he comes to the crease it feels like he's destined to make runs, technically so pretty, has all the shots, just hope he kicks on and makes big scores a bit more often than Bell. Pope's unlikely to have a batting line-up the likes of Strauss, Cook, Trott, Pietersen and Collingwood in front of him, going to need to make big runs. I see his long-term future at 5, but for now I'm more than happy with him at 6.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Fundy.... too good for 6... but then who do you move to put him up... Root & Stokes have fixed places..   Can he open? Only option is drop Sibley or Crawley.  More swap with Craweley than Sibley.


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

Mudball said:



			I agree with Fundy.... too good for 6... but then who do you move to put him up... Root & Stokes have fixed places..   Can he open? Only option is drop Sibley or Crawley.  More swap with Craweley than Sibley.
		
Click to expand...


you must have misread my post, more than happy with him at 6, especially with the current make up of the side


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

207/3 having been put in a good day for England, press on tomorrow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			207/3 having been put in a good day for England, press on tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Good partnership in place. Get through the first overs tomorrow and look to kick on. Deep batting line up so would hope for 350+ if not more.


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

Or in TMSs world


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283840071515471873
what is this desire to dumb down cricket as much as possible sigh


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely. Good partnership in place. Get through the first overs tomorrow and look to kick on. Deep batting line up so would hope for 350+ if not more.
		
Click to expand...

So that's definitely a 250 all out scenario then 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			So that's definitely a 250 all out scenario then 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Probably. Think a few are playing for their test futures though so need to knuckle down


----------



## fundy (Jul 17, 2020)

Well batted Dom Sibley, sort of innings weve been crying out for years 

Well batted Stokes 

Game likely to turn into England versus the Manchester weather tomorrow (outside chance of a little rain this pm too) so going to need to push on after lunch, despite a very slow dead pitch


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			Well batted Dom Sibley, sort of innings weve been crying out for years 

Well batted Stokes 

Game likely to turn into England versus the Manchester weather tomorrow (outside chance of a little rain this pm too) so going to need to push on after lunch, despite a very slow dead pitch
		
Click to expand...

I hope Joe Root is having a good look at the batting of these two.

Its getting very boring watching him throw his wicket away after getting 'in'.

His stats the last 3 years or so are quite poor for a player of his talent......


----------



## Captainron (Jul 17, 2020)

Stokes is a very good player but he is the luckiest bugger to pull on whites. 

I think he is the most dropped player in world cricket.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 17, 2020)

Well set for Butler..  play like a T20/ODI... get to 400 and get the windies in..  if Stokes gets out before that, then probable declaration.. else 200 for Stokes

well played Sibley..   poor by Pope


----------



## Mudball (Jul 17, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Stokes is a very good player but he is the luckiest bugger to pull on whites.

I think he is the most dropped player in world cricket.



Click to expand...


I will take Luck over Skill any day..


----------



## Captainron (Jul 17, 2020)

Woakes sits around for 2 days and then gets a golden....

This game sucks sometimes


----------



## Mudball (Jul 17, 2020)

Quick declaration needed.. no point getting the bowlers to bat out there and get tiered ... keep their legs fresh.  Also windies would be tiered ... get them to pad up.. Will Root ever make an aggressive decision?


----------



## fundy (Jul 17, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Quick declaration needed.. no point getting the bowlers to bat out there and get tiered ... keep their legs fresh.  Also windies would be tiered ... get them to pad up.. Will Root ever make an aggressive decision?
		
Click to expand...


bowlers getting tired batting so we should declare, lol, ive heard it all!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 17, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Quick declaration needed.. no point getting the bowlers to bat out there and get tiered ... keep their legs fresh.  Also windies would be tiered ... get them to pad up.. Will Root ever make an aggressive decision?
		
Click to expand...

Root is a good player but an old school captain.

Rule 1) make sure you shouldn’t lose
Rule 2) Bat a bit longer. It wears the opposition down
Rule 3) are you sure you have enough runs? You could maybe get another 20 runs - forget the clock. Runs on the board are what counts.
Rule 4)  only try win when you’re sure rule 1 has been covered.
Rule 5) Always go with Rule 1!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2020)

Saw the first session. Proper old school test cricket. Sibley looked a proper throwback player in the Boycott, Gooch or Atherton mould that wasn't for shifting. Arguably a good thing for England to have someone prepared to tie and end up and allow others to then move the game on knowing he'll shut up shop if wickets fall. Not how the modern game is played of course but a thoroughly enjoyable two hours aided by some great commentary


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

Another turgid day, not helped by yet another dead, lifeless, slow deck (which is supposed to be the fastest bouncy one in the country lol)

England not been good (being kind) but definitely time to dig some of these pitches up to get some life in them (drainage systems got a lot to answer for  )


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

Different game with the new ball  Angry Broad turned up from Southampton


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2020)

This is getting pretty tight. 

Stokes off with some difficulty a few overs ago. So need to see if he can bowl again if needed. 

I’d like to see the Windies get over the follow on mark here. Want to see if Root can attack or will he revert to his usual boring ways


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2020)

Indigestion? Indigestion?

Blooming hell Ben. Get a tennis down you and get out there


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

Should be an interesting batting order coming up from England, not sure there will be but should. If youre gonna pick Buttler....


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			Should be an interesting batting order coming up from England, not sure there will be but should. If youre gonna pick Buttler....
		
Click to expand...

No chance. Root isn’t that brave.


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

Something like Buttler, Burns, Root, Stokes, Pope, Curran, Woakes, Sibley, Crawley, Bess, Broad

Expect we see Burns, Sibley, Crawley, Root, Stokes, Pope......


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			No chance. Root isn’t that brave.
		
Click to expand...

wont matter if they dont finish the tail of quickly here


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			wont matter if they dont finish the tail of quickly here
		
Click to expand...

Chance to see if Root vegetable has the minerals to take a chance with that. Don’t see Gabriel and Roach sticking around very long.


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Chance to see if Root vegetable has the minerals to take a chance with that. Don’t see Gabriel and Roach sticking around very long.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like its a super over, Buttler and Stokes it is


----------



## IanM (Jul 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			Something like Buttler, Burns, Root, Stokes, Pope, Curran, Woakes, Sibley, Crawley, Bess, Broad

Expect we see Burns, Sibley, Crawley, Root, Stokes, Pope......
		
Click to expand...

maybe he has....


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

well that didnt last long lol


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2020)

Went for some dinner and came back to this!

Well colour me surprised and wrong.

First time he’s attacked in a test match!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2020)

So what will Root set them?

Let’s see if he dangles them a carrot by taking what he can get tonight and maybe 10 overs tomorrow. 270-300 for the Windies to chase in 80 overs...


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2020)

And surely Buttler needs to be rotated out for Foakes to have a go.


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			So what will Root set them?

Let’s see if he dangles them a carrot by taking what he can get tonight and maybe 10 overs tomorrow. 270-300 for the Windies to chase in 80 overs...
		
Click to expand...


think theyll want 75 overs minimum and 80 ideally, but knowing Root will want 300


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			think theyll want 75 overs minimum and 80 ideally, but knowing Root will want 300
		
Click to expand...


98 not 90 overs tomorrow, less 2 for change over. 220 on tonight 80 off 16 leaving 300 off 80, 5rpo the minimum youd hope so may get a slightly better equation


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2020)

Interesting choice of openers and fair play to Root for going for it. Not sure you can blame Butler for a failure in an unfamiliar position but the shot wasn't great and while it will be interesting to give Foakes a go I can't see it happening in this series


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

Found England's approach with the bat last night pretty frustrating to watch. Stokes was trying to smash the leather off it despite most of the fielders being back on the boundary. Buttler got out having a big swipe, as did Crawley, none of those shots were necessary. Field is back, milk the strike, get bat on ball run the ones and twos and force them to bring fielders up and then hit the big shots when there are actually gaps. Stokes is lucky he didn't connect with one otherwise he'd have thrown his wicket away. It took Root coming out for them to play properly and start knocking it around and the scoring became more consistent and the runs started to add up with them getting 17 off the 3 full overs after Root came out. More of that this morning please.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 20, 2020)

Hopefully they'll bat for 10 overs this morning and then declare to give themselves 86 overs to bowl WI out. Six overs at the end with a new ball could come in handy if it's getting close.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

What a review. Pitched about a foot outside leg and hit Stokes on the box.

Lead up to 270, been a productive morning for England so far.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



 What a review. Pitched about a foot outside leg and hit Stokes on the box.

Lead up to 270, been a productive morning for England so far.
		
Click to expand...

According to TMS it is a time wasting ploy. Sneaky blighters .


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			According to TMS it is a time wasting ploy. Sneaky blighters .
		
Click to expand...

They mentioned that on Sky and Nass basically said it's pointless on the last day when there's a set amount of overs to be bowled, they have to get through the overs. Wasting 2 mins on a review isn't going to help them.

312 set, that's not going to be chaseable, it's the 85 overs to survive that's the big number. Should be an interesting day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			They mentioned that on Sky and Nass basically said it's pointless on the last day when there's a set amount of overs to be bowled, they have to get through the overs. Wasting 2 mins on a review isn't going to help them.

312 set, that's not going to be chaseable, it's the 85 overs to survive that's the big number. Should be an interesting day.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they are hoping the light will be poor later and they will not get the full 85 in? That or it helps to break up the momentum of a batting charge?

You can argue about whether Root should have tempted the WI a little into a chase but that rarely happens at Test level and not for england for a very long time. Good numbers, if we can't get them out on day 5 in 85 overs then we don't deserve the win.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Perhaps they are hoping the light will be poor later and they will not get the full 85 in? That or it helps to break up the momentum of a batting charge?

You can argue about whether Root should have tempted the WI a little into a chase but that rarely happens at Test level and not for england for a very long time. Good numbers, if we can't get them out on day 5 in 85 overs then we don't deserve the win.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, maybe, although it getting dark at the back end of the day could hurt the WI more than England if they have to continue batting in it. 

Need to start strong, hopefully Broad will be right on the money. England in a really strong position, should win from here but WI won't go down without a fight.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Hmm, maybe, although it getting dark at the back end of the day could hurt the WI more than England if they have to continue batting in it.

Need to start strong, hopefully Broad will be right on the money. England in a really strong position, should win from here but WI won't go down without a fight.
		
Click to expand...


Fcast is ok but they will only play if light enough late on hence Holders tactics


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

Good start! Just got the review in-time and a wicket in the first over.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

turning into a cracking morning for England


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Hmm, maybe, although it getting dark at the back end of the day could hurt the WI more than England if they have to continue batting in it.

Need to start strong, hopefully Broad will be right on the money. England in a really strong position, should win from here but WI won't go down without a fight.
		
Click to expand...

If the light is bad they will come off. The umpires have to take safety into account. Saying that, hopefully it will not be needed based on this first spell.

(before anyone jumps in, Pakistan v England all those years ago excepted )


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If the light is bad they will come off. The umpires have to take safety into account. Saying that, hopefully it will not be needed based on this first spell.

(before anyone jumps in, Pakistan v England all those years ago excepted )
		
Click to expand...


bad light rules have changed a bit since then!!!!!

theyll already have a level set from earlier in the test, if it goes below theyll come off


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2020)

Only thing that can save the Windies here is the weather.

It will probably be all over by tea though


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2020)

Wanted to have a little bet on the Windies being rolled for under 100 but I can’t find any odds


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			bad light rules have changed a bit since then!!!!!

theyll already have a level set from earlier in the test, if it goes below theyll come off
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know. It is just such a well known example that is the exception to the rule, for good reasons, that I thought I should mention it before someone else did. My original point to Dan was that bad light could reduce the number of overs left to bowl and so using time for reviews did have some vailidity to it. 

Incidentally, if a team did waste time in the same way again could the umpires still keep the teams out or would they have to go off, no option, and the match referee would end up banning, or similar, the captain as punishment instead?


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Wanted to have a little bet on the Windies being rolled for under 100 but I can’t find any odds 

Click to expand...


betfair exchange have a 100 run line
spreadex the other option

11/2 currently on spreadex


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

How do you leave Broad out? Madness. Anderson, Broad and Wood next Test for me.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			How do you leave Broad out? Madness. Anderson, Broad and Wood next Test for me.
		
Click to expand...


how on earth do you pick Wood based on the last 2 tests????????? hes 6th of 6 in order imo


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			How do you leave Broad out? Madness. Anderson, Broad and Wood next Test for me.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he is doing this because he was left out? England have to plan for a life after Anderson and Broad and rotating them and allowing others to play is part of that. To be fair, he is not like this every test either.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			how on earth do you pick Wood based on the last 2 tests????????? hes 6th of 6 in order imo
		
Click to expand...

Nah, I might be biased as I love Wood, but as a bowler Wood's 4th at worst, and when picking Broad and Anderson I think you need to partner them with one of the out-and-out quicks. I also wonder if they'll be considering whether or not to throw Jofra straight back in after what happened with the violation this last week. It's Wood or Archer for me without question. Without the controversy I go Archer, but I can see them going Anderson, Broad and Wood.



Lord Tyrion said:



			Maybe he is doing this because he was left out? England have to plan for a life after Anderson and Broad and rotating them and allowing others to play is part of that. *To be fair, he is not like this every test either*.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, he's been comfortably our best bowler for the last year. 54 wickets at 22.5 in the last 12 months. He should play every Test he's fit for with the others rotating around him. Also, prepare for life without Anderson, fine, but Broads 4 years younger than him. Don't need to prepare for life without Broad anytime soon.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Nah, I might be biased as I love Wood, but as a bowler Wood's 4th at worst, and when picking Broad and Anderson I think you need to partner them with one of the out-and-out quicks. I also wonder if they'll be considering whether or not to throw Jofra straight back in after what happened with the violation this last week. It's Wood or Archer for me without question. Without the controversy I go Archer, but I can see them going Anderson, Broad and Wood.



Nah, he's been comfortably our best bowler for the last year. 54 wickets at 22.5 in the last 12 months. He should play every Test he's fit for with the others rotating around him. Also, prepare for life without Anderson, fine, but Broads 4 years younger than him. Don't need to prepare for life without Broad anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...


Woods not even in the conversation imho, long way to prove hes a test bowler worthy of dropping the others in the squad for (at home at least), I think theyll go Broad, Anderson/Archer and Woakes/Curran. They cant really pick Broad, Anderson and Archer especially if considering Leach for Bess as leaves far too long a tail. If pushed, I expect Broad, Archer and Woakes be the 3 quicks


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Nah, I might be biased as I love Wood, but as a bowler Wood's 4th at worst, and when picking Broad and Anderson I think you need to partner them with one of the out-and-out quicks. I also wonder if they'll be considering whether or not to throw Jofra straight back in after what happened with the violation this last week. It's Wood or Archer for me without question. Without the controversy I go Archer, but I can see them going Anderson, Broad and Wood.



*Nah, he's been comfortably our best bowler for the last year. 54 wickets at 22.5 in the last 12 months. He should play every Test he's fit for with the others rotating around him. Also, prepare for life without Anderson, fine, but Broads 4 years younger than him. Don't need to prepare for life without Broad anytime soon*.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play, I had not checked the stats. Broad has often frustrated for me. So good at times, wonderfully good, and then in other tests he will bowl too short and be totally ineffective. He will do the same for a whole match and everyone screams at him to pitch it further up to no avail. I am guilty of the frustrating matches sticking in my mind. Also didn't realise he was that much younger than Anderson.

Every day is a learning day


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

No review for Woakes, have to save them for Broad lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

The sample size is small but Wood has 20 wickets at 18 in the 4 Tests he's played in the last 2 years. He might be fragile and injury prone, but he takes wickets when he plays. Wasn't great at Southampton (although I didn't get to watch a huge amount of it) but took 9 in the Test he played before that game. He's a wicket taker and his pace can be a real x-factor in those phases of the game where the wicket flattens out.

Maybe I'm a bit old school with my selections, but for me, the length of the tail is not a factor I think about when I'm selecting bowlers to win me a Test match, especially at home against the Windies, the batsmen should be good enough to do their job. I'm picking the attack most likely to get me 20 wickets, and that would be Anderson, Broad, Wood/Archer, Stokes and one of the spinners. I'd also be hesitant to play Anderson and Woakes together, one or the other for me (unless it's green and looks like it's going to hoop round corners), same with Wood and Archer, one or the other, leads to a 1 dimensional attack otherwise. The variety of swing from Anderson, seam from Broad, raw pace from Archer or Wood would be my pace attack if everyone's fit / there are no other circumstances.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			The sample size is small but Wood has 20 wickets at 18 in the 4 Tests he's played in the last 2 years. He might be fragile and injury prone, but he takes wickets when he plays. Wasn't great at Southampton (although I didn't get to watch a huge amount of it) but took 9 in the Test he played before that game. He's a wicket taker and his pace can be a real x-factor in those phases of the game where the wicket flattens out.

*Maybe I'm a bit old school with my selections, but for me, the length of the tail is not a factor I think about when I'm selecting bowlers to win me a Test match, especially at home *against the Windies, the batsmen should be good enough to do their job. I'm picking the attack most likely to get me 20 wickets, and that would be Anderson, Broad, Wood/Archer, Stokes and one of the spinners. I'd also be hesitant to play Anderson and Woakes together, one or the other for me (unless it's green and looks like it's going to hoop round corners), same with Wood and Archer, one or the other, leads to a 1 dimensional attack otherwise. The variety of swing from Anderson, seam from Broad, raw pace from Archer or Wood would be my pace attack if everyone's fit / there are no other circumstances.
		
Click to expand...


Id agree with that if there was a massive difference between the bowlers and their abilities then you pick the better bowler, when their a lot closer ability wise i think you have to consider the balance of attack and also length of tail

Woods wicket taking mid innings mainly comes from reverse swing, theres been all but none of that with the current sailva ban and ultimately think that will count against him as will how he bowled at Southampton

Archer/Wood 8, Broad 9, Anderson 10, Leach 11 is just a step too far as a tail


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

World 2020 been put pack a year to October/November 2021. Will be another one in 2022 too then a 50 over WC in 2023


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

Needed that, great timing as well just before tea. Nice take from Buttler.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

seems the cancelled World T20 going to be replaced with an Indian Premier League in the UAE, id like to say im surprised..........


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

What a way to win it, superb catch at short leg from Pope. Cracking win.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Good win after the time lost in the game, slight worry about Stokes having to stop bowling cos of a niggle, weve become mightily reliant on him!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2020)

Good win, at least the series is still alive.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2020)

Good performance but can't help thinking the West Indies helped their own downfall. All to play for next time out so hopefully five days of play unaffected by the weather and a pitch that gives something to the bowlers early on but batsmen can get in on and make a score


----------



## Junior (Jul 21, 2020)

Bowling attack for the next test ?  

As much as i want to get Anderson in I'd go unchanged.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2020)

At some point we have to start looking beyond Anderson (and Broad to a degree) and find who works best.


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2020)

Junior said:



			Bowling attack for the next test ? 

As much as i want to get Anderson in I'd go unchanged.
		
Click to expand...


archer and leach for curran and bess for me


----------



## Junior (Jul 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			archer and leach for curran and bess for me
		
Click to expand...

The Curran situation  is an interesting one.  England haven't lost a test with him in the side and he offeres something different.  Skiddy swing as opposed to a hit the deck type.   I also never realised how good Woakes record was at home and how good Wood's is in the past 2 years.  You could honestly pick any combination of Broad , Anderson, Archer, Wood , Woakes and Curran.

Agree with Leach, he'd have been in my side in the first test.


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2020)

Junior said:



			The Curran situation  is an interesting one.  England haven't lost a test with him in the side and he offeres something different.  Skiddy swing as opposed to a hit the deck type.   I also never realised how good Woakes record was at home and how good Wood's is in the past 2 years.  You could honestly pick any combination of Broad , Anderson, Archer, Wood , Woakes and Curran.

Agree with Leach, he'd have been in my side in the first test.
		
Click to expand...

I think the Leach selection is a bit more complicated because of his illness and being potentially vulnerable, hence Bess getting first go in the series, but got to be hard to pick him again after how hes bowled the last 2 tests

Re the quicks think the balance and length of tail are likely to be key parts of the discussion, its nice that we suddenly have lots of options rather than being worried about what happens when Broad and Anderson finally go. Woakes at home is excellent, swings it and hits the seam as well as scoring a lot of runs (albeit not so recently). Still not quite sure what to make of Curran. Clearly brings variety and has produced some big moments in games when needed, just struggle to have him as one of the best 3 bowling options currently (Root kind of agrees too as often reluctant to bowl him it seems). They may use Archers indiscretion to make their decision easier and pick Anderson over him too


----------



## Mudball (Jul 23, 2020)

Helping my son move his kit & lunch bag after cricket camp yesterday.  Put my hand into something, and found a half eaten peach.  bits everywhere....  Boys never grow up - i m sure there is dead banana in my golf bag.

Talking of cost... booked my son for some 1-1 coaching... it costs a mortgage and a half.  I know quality comes at a price, but about 50 quid a session, it is more expensive than my usual green fees. Hopefully he understands it that his dad has nearly given up golf so he can play cricket


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2020)

No Leach. Jofra and Jimmy back in the squad. Silverwood has admitted they'll play their strongest XI. So for me, that means Anderson and Broad back together, with Bess and then one of Archer, Woakes or Wood. I'd go Archer or Wood for the extra pace and variation, so probably Archer. Batting line-up will stay the same. That's if we get much play, weather's been rotten the last couple of days (I'm 17 miles from Old Trafford) and isn't meant to improve too much, tomorrow should be okay but weekend we'll likely see some showers. Hopefully won't affect the game too badly.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			No Leach. Jofra and Jimmy back in the squad. Silverwood has admitted they'll play their strongest XI. So for me, that means Anderson and Broad back together, with Bess and then one of Archer, Woakes or Wood. I'd go Archer or Wood for the extra pace and variation, so probably Archer. Batting line-up will stay the same. That's if we get much play, weather's been rotten the last couple of days (I'm 17 miles from Old Trafford) and isn't meant to improve too much, tomorrow should be okay but weekend we'll likely see some showers. Hopefully won't affect the game too badly.
		
Click to expand...

most pointless squad announcement ever, 14 man squad the afternoon before the game starts, typical ECB


----------



## Mudball (Jul 23, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			No Leach. Jofra and Jimmy back in the squad. Silverwood has admitted they'll play their *strongest XI*. So for me, that means Anderson and Broad back together, with Bess and then one of Archer, Woakes or Wood. I'd go Archer or Wood for the extra pace and variation, so probably Archer. Batting line-up will stay the same. That's if we get much play, weather's been rotten the last couple of days (I'm 17 miles from Old Trafford) and isn't meant to improve too much, tomorrow should be okay but weekend we'll likely see some showers. Hopefully won't affect the game too badly.
		
Click to expand...

Is Butler still in?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Is Butler still in? 

Click to expand...

 Haha, he is indeed. Not really sure why though, averaging 18 in 5 Tests this year, 25 in 10 Tests last year with 3 fifties in 20 innings, have to wonder how long they're going to persist with him.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



 Haha, he is indeed. Not really sure why though, averaging 18 in 5 Tests this year, 25 in 10 Tests last year with 3 fifties in 20 innings, have to wonder how long they're going to persist with him.
		
Click to expand...

Big hitter innit, lower order set it up for him to open his shoulders later in an innings 👀


----------



## Mudball (Jul 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Big hitter innit, lower order set it up for him to open his shoulders later in an innings 👀
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting for it..   he had some good opportunities in the last test to open his shoulders.... unfortunately, he did it while keeping rather than batting


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

So England have dropped Crawley to play an extra bowler, assume that means Stokes is not fit to bowl


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2020)

Windies bowling first. The big lad's in. Rakheem Cornwall, looking forward to seeing him bowl. Have heard good things but not seen much of him.

Anderson, Broad, Archer, Woakes and Bess the bowling attack with Stokes apparently not fit to bowl. Not sure I like the balance of that side. I like the bowling attack, but Buttler getting a nose bleed at 6. The lads at 3, 4 and 5 need big runs.


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Windies bowling first. The big lad's in. Rakheem Cornwall, looking forward to seeing him bowl. Have heard good things but not seen much of him.

Anderson, Broad, Archer, Woakes and Bess the bowling attack with Stokes apparently not fit to bowl. *Not sure I like the balance of that side*. I like the bowling attack, but Buttler getting a nose bleed at 6. The lads at 3, 4 and 5 need big runs.
		
Click to expand...


its almost like everyones a place too high in the batting order lol

bowling Stokes in 11 over spells looking as stupid a decision as it did to most at the time!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			its almost like everyones a place too high in the batting order lol

bowling Stokes in 11 over spells looking as stupid a decision as it did to most at the time!
		
Click to expand...

Haha yep, bit worrying given our batting frailties of late but guess there's not a lot they could do. Without the balance of Stokes we were either going to be a batsman or a bowler short.

Pretty much. Stokes is important, but it's a bit like Fred in the last few years of his career where he'd just get bowled into the ground and then have to take time off after every series. We're drumming Stokes into the ground and have to wonder how long he's going to be able to do it, especially across formats.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			So England have dropped Crawley to play an extra bowler, assume that means Stokes is not fit to bowl
		
Click to expand...

Stokes has a quad issue. 
Weather is set to be dross for a couple of days. Might do a bit in the air and first innings runs are key to giving yourself a chance to win. There is the possibility on both sides that they could be rolled for double figures.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2020)

I think enjoy the play today, because it could be a bit on-off for the rest of the Test until the last day. Fair bit of rain forecast for the weekend especially.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2020)

Great start!


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

maybe 5 bowlers is the right idea on the basis that yet again we have an awful wicket devoid of pace and bounce yet again


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

WI down to 2 quicks it seems


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2020)

WI a bowler down so it's time for the big man!


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

run out before lunch on the first day of a test match lol


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			run out before lunch on the first day of a test match lol
		
Click to expand...

Typical Root these days, get in and then throw it away.....


----------



## Mudball (Jul 24, 2020)

Not sure when i last saw a run out in a Test...        At this rate, Butler might play earlier than usual


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Not sure when i last saw a run out in a Test...        At this rate, Butler might play earlier than usual 

Click to expand...

last test match?


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

Not sure a sunny afternoon was what Holder planned when he chose to bowl first


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

boy does the square at Old Trafford need digging up, edges not carrying to the keeper on day one even when the batter goes hard. has the reputation of being the fastest bounciest pitch in the country, is now a slow joke of a wicket sadly


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

Pope been superb this afternoon, and much better from Buttler, rescued England from a precarious position.

Not sure why Chase has only bowled 2 overs considering the hex he has over England batsmen of late


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

lol at coming off when its that bright, sets a low bar for remaining days too


----------



## Captainron (Jul 24, 2020)

Buttler has just bought himself another series with that innings. 

Really really don’t rate him at test level. He’s far too inconsistent with the gloves and his batting is flaky as hell.


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2020)

73 overs in a so called full days play, cricket loves to shoot itself in the foot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Buttler has just bought himself another series with that innings.

Really really don’t rate him at test level. He’s far too inconsistent with the gloves and his batting is flaky as hell.
		
Click to expand...

Has been poor with the gloves all series and I would love to see England be brave and have a specialist keeper. The batting line up is deep enough to accommodate surely


----------



## IanM (Jul 25, 2020)

As a paid up member of the Keepers' Union, I'd always go for a gloveman over a batter you can keep!  Heck that approach cost me a contact!

But this isn't a new thing...Bob Taylor always bemoaned Keith Andrew being overlooked for Godfrey Evans!


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2020)

IanM said:



			As a paid up member of the Keepers' Union, I'd always go for a gloveman over a batter you can keep!  Heck that approach cost me a contact!

But this isn't a new thing...Bob Taylor always bemoaned Keith Andrew being overlooked for Godfrey Evans!

Click to expand...

top class keepers are hardly queueing up in county cricket are they, dont get in the county side without being able to bat in most cases nowadays

whos the specialist keeper were all clamouring for?


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2020)

Broad been superb again this morning


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			top class keepers are hardly queueing up in county cricket are they, dont get in the county side without being able to bat in most cases nowadays

whos the specialist keeper were all clamouring for?
		
Click to expand...

Jonny


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Jonny

Click to expand...

the 2nd word is off lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2020)

looks like this boils down to weather we can bowl them out Tuesday then


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			looks like this boils down to weather we can bowl them out Tuesday then
		
Click to expand...

I imagine the Windies may be a couple down at the end of today.

quick blast after tea to try and put on another 50/100 and then whack them in for a, hopefully, uncomfortable 45 mins this evening


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			I imagine the Windies may be a couple down at the end of today.

quick blast after tea to try and put on another 50/100 and then whack them in for a, hopefully, uncomfortable 45 mins this evening
		
Click to expand...


not the england way to trust weather forecasts enough to declare tonight, hope youre right but wouldnt be at all surprised if they bat the day out


----------



## Mudball (Jul 26, 2020)

In other news...  IPL is going ahead, but played in the middle east in Sept.  Only 60 matches.  I am guessing, TV rights and commercial considerations weighing in more than health..


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 26, 2020)

Stuart Broad is so good. What a bowler.


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 26, 2020)

🎵 Broady’s on fire
Your batsmen are terrified.
Broady’s on fire
Your batsmen are terrified.... 🎵


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			I imagine the Windies may be a couple down at the end of today.

quick blast after tea to try and put on another 50/100 and then whack them in for a, hopefully, uncomfortable 45 mins this evening
		
Click to expand...


good call sir


----------



## Mudball (Jul 26, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Stuart Broad is so good. What a bowler.
		
Click to expand...

Whoever decided to drop him in the first must be very uncomfortable... ofcouse it was team decision..


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2020)

Phil Salt given the selectors a massive white ball headache lol


----------



## Junior (Jul 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Has been poor with the gloves all series and I would love to see England be brave and have a specialist keeper. The batting line up is deep enough to accommodate surely
		
Click to expand...

What ?  He keeping was immense and faultless in the last game.  I admit, he's been on thin ice, but last match and this match has cemented his place for a while yet.


----------



## Junior (Jul 26, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Buttler has just bought himself another series with that innings.

Really really don’t rate him at test level. He’s far too inconsistent with the gloves and his batting is flaky as hell.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but his keeping on a difficult wicket in the last test was very very good.  Coupled with his knock in this test plus his 40 odd in the previous has cemented his place.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 26, 2020)

Junior said:



			Agreed, but his keeping on a difficult wicket in the last test was very very good.  Coupled with his knock in this test plus his 40 odd in the previous has cemented his place.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.. he is in...   
So what happens to Bairstow?


----------



## Junior (Jul 27, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Agree.. he is in... 
So what happens to Bairstow?
		
Click to expand...

One day player for the time being.  Shame there has been no FC season so he can prove what he can do in the longer format.  I'm a fan as he had a really great purple patch, but since he lost his form,  he's struggled to regain it.   I also think he fell foul to jumping around the order a bit.  If he'd have stuck at 6 it may have helped him.    

I think Foakes is next in line for the test team should Buttler slip up .


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2020)

Be amazed if there's any play today. It is properly grim here this morning.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			Phil Salt given the selectors a massive white ball headache lol
		
Click to expand...

Not enough of a headache. Doesn't make the squad. Denly gets in though......


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Not enough of a headache. Doesn't make the squad. Denly gets in though......
		
Click to expand...


id like to say im surprised.....


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Be amazed if there's any play today. It is properly grim here this morning.
		
Click to expand...

radar shows it clearing later, might get a few overs after tea but it is Manchester


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			radar shows it clearing later, might get a few overs after tea but it is Manchester
		
Click to expand...

I'd be surprised. Given how much water it's put down it's going to take a long time of dry weather to get the outfield fit for play. Think today's gonna be a write off. Tomorrow looks a bit dodgy as well.


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			I'd be surprised. Given how much water it's put down it's going to take a long time of dry weather to get the outfield fit for play. Think today's gonna be a write off. Tomorrow looks a bit dodgy as well.
		
Click to expand...


thats what all the new fangled drainage that causes such dead wickets was put in for, groundsman reckons he needs 90 mins to get it playable once it stops


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2020)

radar has got far far worse again the last hour, not looking good now for today


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			thats what all the new fangled drainage that causes such dead wickets was put in for, groundsman reckons he needs 90 mins to get it playable once it stops 

Click to expand...

How does the drainage cause the dead wickets? I'd assumed that the drainage would enable the outfield to dry more quickly but as the square would be covered anyway the drainage wouldn't affect it.


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			How does the drainage cause the dead wickets? I'd assumed that the drainage would enable the outfield to dry more quickly but as the square would be covered anyway the drainage wouldn't affect it.
		
Click to expand...


cant say i know the full details but has clearly led to drier slower wickets than we used to get at test match grounds, i assume the reduced levels of moisture are the cause


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2020)

Been a beautiful evening in Manchester. Sun out, reasonably warm, it better stay like this for tomorrow.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 28, 2020)

I think England will only require 30 overs to get through the Windies and take the series


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 28, 2020)

Sun's out here this morning, looks promising for some play at the minute!


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 28, 2020)

Quiz question for the future....

name of the batsman who fell to give Anderson and Broad their 500th test wicket each


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2020)

500 wickets for Broad, stunning achievement


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 28, 2020)

Amazing achievement for Broad and only seems to be getting better. Few more wickets in him yet.

Pretty awful shot from Hope given the circumstances. 31 off 38 not quite what they needed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2020)

Slightly odd question. Anyone know why our bowlers are all wearing hair bands, bandanas etc? Have they not had post lockdown haircuts yet or is it sweat related towards shining the ball? It is not the weather and seems too coordinated for there not to be something behind it.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Slightly odd question. Anyone know why our bowlers are all wearing hair bands, bandanas etc? Have they not had post lockdown haircuts yet or is it sweat related towards shining the ball? It is not the weather and seems too coordinated for there not to be something behind it.
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing it is so as sweat is not wiped off and put on the ball. Also may be an issue with having towels around to wipe of sweat.


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Slightly odd question. Anyone know why our bowlers are all wearing hair bands, bandanas etc? Have they not had post lockdown haircuts yet or is it sweat related towards shining the ball? It is not the weather and seems too coordinated for there not to be something behind it.
		
Click to expand...


definitely a haircut thing, possibly a sweat thing and improbably theyre forming a boy band


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			definitely a haircut thing, possibly a sweat thing and improbably theyre forming a boy band 

Click to expand...

At their age, Anderson & Broad, I think calling it a boy band is stretching it


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2020)

hopes shot and now chases run out, WI reverting to type more and more as the series goes on


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			hopes shot and now chases run out, WI reverting to type more and more as the series goes on
		
Click to expand...

Blackwood's turn around in his style of batting in Tests is pretty remarkable though and should be the blueprint for his team-mates. Still played the odd stupid shot in the series, going to be hard to get rid of the old-style completely, but the way he's played this series compared to the last time he played in England is drastically different. Fair play to him.

Also fair play to Woakes, bowled nicely today. Such a solid performer in English conditions!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 28, 2020)

5 for Woakes. Awesome stuff. Nothing remarkable, no crazy movement but in these conditions and against this batting line-up bowling accurately and regularly testing them by hitting the stumps is enough. Well bowled.


----------



## IanM (Jul 28, 2020)

BBC writers choking over their laptops


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			5 for Woakes. Awesome stuff. Nothing remarkable, no crazy movement but in these conditions and against this batting line-up bowling accurately and regularly testing them by hitting the stumps is enough. Well bowled.
		
Click to expand...

hes superb in English conditions, just nibbles it about a little from a perfect length, if it swings then hes even more dangerous

selectors got a tough choice again next test, 4 seamers and Stokes and a spinner a luxury, cant see them not bringing Crawley back in so leave out the spinner or one of Anderson/Archer? will depend how many overs they think they can get from Stokes i guess, wouldnt be a fan of no spinner personally either


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 28, 2020)

Great series in spite of there being no fans.    In fact, perfect because that prize arse Boycott was not involved.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 28, 2020)

Stokes was saying he may be fit to bowl in this Test, so hopefully by 5th of August he'll be alright to bowl. If Stokes is fit, then Crawley should come back in. As for the bowling attack Broad has to play, and then I would pick Bess as I like having a spinner and then it's two of Woakes, Anderson and Archer for the final spots. At the minute I'm leaning towards Woakes and Archer for the First Test.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 29, 2020)

Interesting thoughts from Sachin on Jimmy 




__ https://www.facebook.com/344128252278047/posts/3371893619501480




While you have the time.. an excellent montage of test bowling from down under 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=503314136991052


----------



## Captainron (Jul 29, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I think England will only require 30 overs to get through the Windies and take the series
		
Click to expand...

I was 7 balls out on this. Can’t trust the poms to do their jobs right.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2020)

Denly injured for the first game, so could have picked Salt after all. Bloody selectors.

Banton and Billings play. England bowl first with an attack of Curran, Mahmood, Willey, Rashid, and Moeen. Should be strong enough to beat Ireland, but not the strongest or paciest attack going.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2020)

Delany's got quite the technique. Holds it like a baseball bat.

Little bit of movement up front for England, nice start from Willey.


----------



## fundy (Jul 30, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Delany's got quite the technique. Holds it like a baseball bat.

Little bit of movement up front for England, nice start from Willey.
		
Click to expand...


got a wicket with a leg stump half volley and another with a wide ball outside off, very generous from the Irish

looks an utter road, shame we didnt bat first!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2020)

fundy said:



			got a wicket with a leg stump half volley and another with a wide ball outside off, very generous from the Irish

looks an utter road, shame we didnt bat first!
		
Click to expand...

I guess. Thought his 2nd over was decent, was getting it to move off the deck a touch. Does look flat though, Delany showing just how flat it is. Going after it now! Could be entertaining if he sticks around for a while.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2020)

What are Ireland doing? This is NOT a 28-4 pitch.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2020)

Wow. 28-5. Review took an age but 4 for Willey. Shocking this.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 30, 2020)

28/5 is pretty poor.


----------



## fundy (Jul 30, 2020)

Captainron said:



			28/5 is pretty poor.
		
Click to expand...

its really not that good lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2020)

Shows how deep the pool of players is for Ireland to select from when the lad batting with O'Brien now has played just 1 professional List A game before today, and that was for Ireland A.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2020)

Thought Ireland did well to post 172 from that terrible start but was never going to be enough although good to see the England top order trying to make a game of it. Good bowling performance from Willey and good knock from Billings


----------



## fundy (Jul 30, 2020)

Awful standard of cricket from start to finish, very few emerged with much credit, Willey with ball (albeit figures flattered him) and Billings played well with the bat

Cant wait to see them play on the same strip which has already died in a few days


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2020)

Sad to see Jamie Overton take the $$$$$ and move from Somerset to Surrey , prob get him a game for England though


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2020)

James Vince bowling the 13th over of an ODI, seems Morgans as bored as the rest of us


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			James Vince bowling the 13th over of an ODI, seems Morgans as bored as the rest of us
		
Click to expand...

genius bowling change


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2020)

Campher looks a handy player. Could easily be batting 3 in this line up. Not bad for a lad who’d played just 1 professional List A game before the first ODi.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2020)

Campher's basically a one man team  Not good from Vince or Banton though, perfect time to ease your way to a score with Bairstow smashing it at the other end. Would have expected one of them to cash in.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2020)

Making a meal of this!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2020)

Got there but another mediocre performance bar Bairstow who got England out of jail


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 2, 2020)

Loving the story Devon tells about Viv, on the 90 tour, He'd gotten Viv out a couple of times and papers wrote he had the formular to get the master blaster out. Viv walks to the crease, says " showtime " to Devon and takes him for 30 odd in  one over i think it was.
show how good viv was, Devon was 90's and he hooked him for a couple of sixes.... no helmet


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2020)

Hard not to think thats the last we should see of Vince in an England shirt, a couple hours of Banton here would be ideal


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			Hard not to think thats the last we should see of Vince in an England shirt, a couple hours of Banton here would be ideal 

Click to expand...

A shame as he is so aesthetically pleasing but he is falling to the same shot and at international level they will be all over that. Competition in the one day team is to tough to continue failing over and over.


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A shame as he is so aesthetically pleasing but he is falling to the same shot and at international level they will be all over that. Competition in the one day team is to tough to continue failing over and over.
		
Click to expand...


constant lack of big scores sadly as you say, must be a long way down the pecking order now, just below Denly and just above Hales lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2020)

"Much more stiller" 😳😱. I don't know if can recover from that bit of punditry from the co commentator. 

Always a pleasure to watch Morgan score well.


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			"Much more stiller" 😳😱. I don't know if can recover from that bit of punditry from the co commentator.

Always a pleasure to watch Morgan score well.
		
Click to expand...

ben stiller?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 4, 2020)

Love watching Morgan in this sort of mood, hits the ball so sweetly. Hope Banton goes on and gets a score as well.

Bit gutted Roy didn't get a score in the series, already has people writing him off on Twitter. It's a fickle game.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			ben stiller?
		
Click to expand...

He would be better. Putting together a decent sentence should be a basic requisite for the job.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 4, 2020)

Another hundred for Morgan, superb knock. Heck of a record he has for England. 6761 runs, 13 hundreds, 41 fifties, average of 40.48 at a strike rate of 94. What a player.


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2020)

collapsing in a heap since Morgans wicket


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2020)

Willey dug the middle order out of a hole here


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2020)

It is an impressively deep order that holds its nerve well.


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is an impressively deep order that holds its nerve well.
		
Click to expand...

not sure you can get away with batting like the middle order did against better sides too often, might be ok against Ireland but do that against Australia and the games gone.

been refreshing having Carberry on the radio, big improvement on many others they use more regularly


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			not sure you can get away with batting like the middle order did against better sides too often, might be ok against Ireland but do that against Australia and the games gone.

been refreshing having Carberry on the radio, big improvement on many others they use more regularly
		
Click to expand...

That is a very fair point. Ireland are a nice warm up but not a full test. Saying that we have been consistently good for a while and whilst a few have not sparked this series,  Roy being the obvious one, this has been a weird summer so being rusty is forgivable. 

I've got the day off today so watching it on sky. They have got the C team out 🙄. I haven't heard Carberry before on the radio but it is good to have new blood coming through. Anyone who can move Tufnell and Vaughan on gets my vote. I'm not a fan of either.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2020)

Solid start from Ireland. I'd like to see them make a real fist of the reply and give our bowlers something to think about and see what they can come up with. Only way to see if they really have what they have, especially if we're looking longer term for a few of these going forward


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 4, 2020)

Hales over Vince all day.  Will be interesting to see if they will pick him after his indiscretions! Vince is a poor mans Ramprakash.  Looks a million dollars, but gets out playing poor shots!
Looks like have shortened the boundaries.  If Ireland play Rashid and Mo well, they could be in with a shot!


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2020)

Vince bowling medium pace garbage and Bairstow stood back to it, England gone full on village lol


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			Vince bowling medium pace garbage and Bairstow stood back to it, England gone full on village lol
		
Click to expand...

yes pretty poor all round TBH


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2020)

congrats Ireland, utter horror show from England, plenty done their long term chances no favours this series


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2020)

England unchanged and bowling first. Stokes must still be carrying a bit of a knock despite bowling in the nets the last 2 days and this morning.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			England unchanged and bowling first. Stokes must still be carrying a bit of a knock despite bowling in the nets the last 2 days and this morning.
		
Click to expand...


Feels like theyre doing everything to look after Stokes to ensure he plays every game,leaves us looking a little unbalanced and light on batting. 

Being manchester should get some rain later too lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			Feels like theyre doing everything to look after Stokes to ensure he plays every game,leaves us looking a little unbalanced and light on batting.

Being manchester should get some rain later too lol
		
Click to expand...

Yep pretty much, worryingly light on batting, though I do like the bowling attack.

Surprised we've not had rain already tbh, it's pretty grim here this morning. Very grey, overcast and has been raining heavily north of us (my golf club's has been shut this morning), think we'll almost certainly get a bit of delay today.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

Good to see weve finally arrived at the tv umpire calling all front foot no balls, let hope this carries on everywhere going forward

England could do with a wicket or two this morning, Pak played pretty well so far in tricky conditions. That assuming the rain doesnt start...


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2020)

The fake crowd noise tape has the sound of a woman laughing and it's SO annoying, hear it every 10-15 mins or so.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			The fake crowd noise tape has the sound of a woman laughing and it's SO annoying, hear it every 10-15 mins or so.
		
Click to expand...


you sure thats not one of the commentators


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			you sure thats not one of the commentators 

Click to expand...

Haha nope, it's the exact same noise every time. So annoying.

Hope Jof goes well today, feels like it's been a while since he looked really dangerous and ran through a team in a Test innings.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2020)

Well that's a good start for Archer. Bowled a couple of good in-dippers already, getting some nice seam movement.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha nope, *it's the exact same noise every time. So annoying*.

Hope Jof goes well today, feels like it's been a while since he looked really dangerous and ran through a team in a Test innings.
		
Click to expand...

still sounds like one of them to me haha, could be worse you could have Vaughan on TMS 

Nice nut that from Jofra


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't think it can be one of the comms, had the same noise during every Test, but yeah, better than Vaughan  

Here comes the rain


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 5, 2020)

Does anybody else think Archer is down on pace? When he came on to the scene he was low 90s consistently, this test and the WI he has been mid high 80s, occasionally hitting 90?


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Does anybody else think Archer is down on pace? When he came on to the scene he was low 90s consistently, this test and the WI he has been mid high 80s, occasionally hitting 90?
		
Click to expand...

not sure he was ever consistently that high was he, just a couple of very quick spells in the Ashes (on pitches that were worth bowling quick on)

pretty sure hes bowling within himself on slow tracks, be nice to see him on one that encourages him to bend his back though for sure


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2020)

I think Jofra has it in him to bowl fast, but when it's a bit cold on a pitch that doesn't offer a huge amount of pace and bounce he concentrates on bowling good areas instead of bowling rapid. Also Mikey made the point on commentary during the last Test, it's hard bowling 90+, you have to be in really good rhythm to bowl that pace consistently, so to expect him to bowl 90s every spell is a big ask. 

Woakes bowling beautifully again, such a weapon in English conditions.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

How on earth have we gone to Bess before Woakes after lunch? especially with rain in coming?


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

Cymbals at it again.....


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

Babars just pure quality, a joy to watch (not sure the England bowlers will think the same by the end of summer!)


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

Shoot yourself in the foot again you say, OK says test cricket ffs

GOWTFG


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

finally come back on once the sun has gone in and instantly the umps are looking to take them off for bad light, such a joke


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			finally come back on once the sun has gone in and instantly the umps are looking to take them off for bad light, such a joke
		
Click to expand...

Now we're having to bowl Root to stay out there. Good work cricket.

Warne can be pretty irritating at times, but I love listening to him talk about spin bowling, tactics and field placement for spinners.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

Cymbals at it again


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh Jos. A dropped catch and now a missed stumping. Looks good keeping to the quicks, not so much to the spinner.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Oh Jos. A dropped catch and now a missed stumping. Looks good keeping to the quicks, not so much to the spinner.
		
Click to expand...

Awful keeping especially the missed stumping.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 5, 2020)

Only seen the BBC highlights on the sport app. 

Good keepers would have taken those chances. I still cannot see how the heck they keep faith in him.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Only seen the BBC highlights on the sport app.

Good keepers would have taken those chances. I still cannot see how the heck they keep faith in him.
		
Click to expand...


someone on twitter showed some footage of Jack Russell keeping to the bouncing ball earlier compared to the one hitting cymbals on the shoulder lol, night and day


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Excellent start this morning. The big wicket of Babar first, and now Asad. Just need to shift Masood now.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Broad and Anderson's figures this morning: 11-8-11-2


----------



## IanM (Aug 6, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Only seen the BBC highlights on the sport app.

Good keepers would have taken those chances. I still cannot see how the heck they keep faith in him.
		
Click to expand...

Keep your eyes on Butler's gloves... they are "fingers forwards" not "fingers down" far to many times.  Means you are presenting a smaller surface area to the ball...   I had this drummed into me as a 10 year old!

It is standing up to the stumps that sorts out the _men from the boys!  _I grew up watching Knottty stand up to Underwood or Bob Taylor standing up to  JK Lever.  Poor old Jos wouldnt stand a chance!  

..._."keepers are born, not made."_  ....little beggars like me eh?  Never going to be a fast bowler, was I?


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

Much better from England this morning, albeit the signs in the Bess over may cause some worry that this pitch is going to get very tough to bat on


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Bess getting some serious turn and bounce. Good sign for him, potential bad sign for England who could be batting last chasing a score on this deck up against 2 leggies.

Shan played nicely in that session, leaving the ball really well. Should have been out last night to Bess, but has cashed in well, fair play to him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Shocking start after lunch. Just gifting them runs. Bess's over before lunch was good, but bowled dross in that over, especially to Shadab.


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Shocking start after lunch. Just gifting them runs. Bess's over before lunch was good, but bowled dross in that over, especially to Shadab.
		
Click to expand...


keep hearing how much Root has improved as a captain, cant say I can see it lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			keep hearing how much Root has improved as a captain, cant say I can see it lol
		
Click to expand...

Shocking stuff, crap captaincy, dross bowling, lazy fielding. Shadab likes a sweep so lets bowl it exactly where he likes it and gift him a few runs to get his innings going, so dumb. Hopefully it'll improve now the new ball's here.


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Shocking stuff, crap captaincy, dross bowling, lazy fielding. Shadab likes a sweep so lets bowl it exactly where he likes it and gift him a few runs to get his innings going, so dumb. Hopefully it'll improve now the new ball's here.
		
Click to expand...


gifted them 27 runs in 5 overs for no risk when weve picked 4 quicks plus stokes, assume were saving them all for the new nut

in a low scoring game in addition to 2 lives for Shan from Buttler and the 20 odd runs bowling spin last night could all prove very costly


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Shadab looks pretty suspect against pace as well, mental Root would bowl choose to bowl himself and throw runs away. He knows Broad and Anderson were going to take the new ball, so why not give Woakes or Archer 3 overs before the new ball so they can rest before their spells with the new ball?! Like you say, could prove costly in the end.


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

no flexibility at all, get Woakes on asap plse Joe rather than the same old playlist


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

This has been so frustrating to watch. We're going to lose another First Test, can see it coming already.


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

Woakes bowling short stuff lol, get a grip Joseph ffs. If youre going with that approach get Jofra on (and maybe use Woakes rather yourself when the no 7 is new to the crease  )


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Shadab is such a hack, let him off the hook majorly letting him get 45 there but least he's gone.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Why's Woakes bowling slower-ball bouncers to a new batsman in a Test? That was a slower ball bouncer right? It just died and spun before it got to Buttler.


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Why's Woakes bowling slower-ball bouncers to a new batsman in a Test? That was a slower ball bouncer right? It just died and spun before it got to Buttler.
		
Click to expand...


Root lost the plot just after half past 1 and seems to have no idea where to relocate it!


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

3rd tune for Cymbals.....


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Root lost the plot just after half past 1 and seems to have no idea where to relocate it!
		
Click to expand...

It's madness. Nearly 2 hours into the session and Jofra's not had a bowl yet. Using Woakes to bowl the short stuff instead which is so strange.

I think he's edged that. Another spilled by Buttler standing up to the spinner if so.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

That's the worst of the lot, regulation keeper catch that, didn't even deviate that much. Owes us a lot of runs after this performance.


----------



## Depreston (Aug 6, 2020)

Buttler is shocking should be nowhere near the red ball side ... this will no doubt impact his white ball form he’s looking a shell of a man out there 

Archer Is another one who looks like he’s in a strop after his misdemeanour ... 81 mph man get Wood in


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice from Jofra, should have been on earlier, Buttlers latest mistake not _too _costly.


----------



## Depreston (Aug 6, 2020)

Then he sends one down a bit faster and gets a wicket


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Archer on a hat-trick  With what's to come he's got a good chance.


----------



## Depreston (Aug 6, 2020)

mugged right off


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

Superb innings by Shan Masood, had a few bits of luck but a completely different player to last time he toured here, great discipline when needed but also showed the ability to crack on when needed


----------



## Junior (Aug 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Superb innings by Shan Masood, had a few bits of luck but a completely different player to last time he toured here, great discipline when needed but also showed the ability to crack on when needed
		
Click to expand...

If buttler could catch or stump tho........


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

Junior said:



			If buttler could catch or stump tho........

Click to expand...

he cant sadly, but seems irrelevant to his continued selection


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

Woakes strapping the mums and dads on when we have 12 on the board, not optimal lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Apart from the morning session today we've been outplayed for the rest of the game. Don't deserve to get a result based on what they've shown so far.


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

Good looking action Naseem Shah has, would like to buy his age at 17 though lol


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

cracking day for Pakistan, some fight back late on, Pope played really well again, big day tomorrow


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2020)

pakistan good.... england V V village


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Aug 7, 2020)

In England's defence I would argue that's probably the best bowling attack in the world right now on a pitch doing just enough. The opening bowlers were superb and young quick looks a handful.


----------



## Depreston (Aug 7, 2020)

Big day for Jos hope he proves me wrong ... he should be nowhere near the test team his red ball batting has been awful. his keeping isn't good enough to warrant a place, he has never took a stumping in his 44 test matches. the man looked on the verge of tears at tea yesterday, could seriously hamper his white ball form.

end on a positive note Ollie Pope has it .... he just looks a player similar to the way Root, Bell and Cook did when they came on the test scene


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 7, 2020)

Nice 50 from Pope, 6th score of 50 or more in 17 Test innings, not bad going at all. Desperately need him to go on and make it a big one today.

Buttler looks totally clueless against Abbas. So worried about the one moving in (averages 14 against nip-backers) he's dangling his bat out there and hoping it moves back, looks a matter of time before he nicks one that goes away.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 7, 2020)

Pope gone  Good delivery, not what we needed.


----------



## IanM (Aug 7, 2020)

(as Archer gets out) Wicket Keepers' Union rep says... see, what a difference when you have a proper bloke with gloves on!


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2020)

IanM said:



			(as Archer gets out) Wicket Keepers' Union rep says... see, what a difference when you have a proper bloke with gloves on! 

Click to expand...


his keeping has been exceptional, a joy to watch especially standing up to both the medium pacer and the two leggies

Pakistan been really impressive


----------



## Mudball (Aug 7, 2020)

Rizwan v Buttler ... not a chance.  Sky just did a montage of Rizwan’s keeping... brilliant work


----------



## IanM (Aug 7, 2020)

Read Bob Taylor's Autobiography about the ditching of his hero Keith Andrew for the more extravagant Godfrey Evans... it is not purely a modern trait


----------



## IanM (Aug 7, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Rizwan v Buttler ... not a chance.  Sky just did a montage of Rizwan’s keeping... brilliant work
		
Click to expand...

...and there the 1st innings lead in a nutshell.... makes me want to dust off the old gloves!


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2020)

IanM said:



			...and there the 1st innings lead in a nutshell.... makes me want to dust off the old gloves!
		
Click to expand...


pretty large gap between the 2 teams spin options too, good job we prepared a nice green seamer for them....

cymbals in deficit 2nd inns already lol


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2020)

Woakes been the pick of the seamers again, still seems to be 4th in the pecking order mind


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2020)

Woakes by far the pick has bowled 5 overs out of 36!

Only a daft run out stopped Stokes from bowling when not fully fit

Root really hasnt got a clue (not to mention Buttler isnt a test keeper and Bess isnt a test spinner)


----------



## Captainron (Aug 7, 2020)

England are on a bit of a pickle now

Anderson and Broad are close to hanging their boots up soon

Keeper issues

No number 3

A shocking skipper (great batsman though)

Very average spinner

on the plus side

2 gritty openers
A good number 6
Best alrounder in the world (even if he is a kiwi ginger)
Woakes
Archer


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

Captainron said:



			England are on a bit of a pickle now

Anderson and Broad are close to hanging their boots up soon

Keeper issues

No number 3

A shocking skipper (great batsman though)

Very average spinner

on the plus side

2 gritty openers
A good number 6
Best alrounder in the world (even if he is a kiwi ginger)
Woakes
Archer
		
Click to expand...


Broads got 2 or 3 years left in him, were not exactly short of seamers either (Archer may be the biggest worry in this department tbh)

Crawley will do ok at 3, just got to pick him rather than an extra seamer, and if not then make Root bat 3 and bring Lawrence in

No keeper issue, just a selection one

Cant argue with the skipper comment, hes clueless

Very average being generous to Bess currently, Leach def a better option for me (has Harmer got his passport sorted yet)


Burns
Sibley
Root
Lawrence
Stokes
Pope
Foakes
Woakes
Harmer
Broad
Archer

Dont look too bad to me as an Essex fan


----------



## Captainron (Aug 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			Broads got 2 or 3 years left in him, were not exactly short of seamers either (Archer may be the biggest worry in this department tbh)

Crawley will do ok at 3, just got to pick him rather than an extra seamer, and if not then make Root bat 3 and bring Lawrence in

No keeper issue, just a selection one

Cant argue with the skipper comment, hes clueless

Very average being generous to Bess currently, Leach def a better option for me (has Harmer got his passport sorted yet)


Burns
Sibley
Root
Lawrence
Stokes
Pope
Foakes
Woakes
Harmer
Broad
Archer

Dont look too bad to me as an Essex fan 

Click to expand...

Can’t understand how SA haven’t ever taken to Harmer. Great all round cricketer with a tactical brain


----------



## Mudball (Aug 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			Broads got 2 or 3 years left in him, were not exactly short of seamers either (Archer may be the biggest worry in this department tbh)

Crawley will do ok at 3, just got to pick him rather than an extra seamer, and if not then make Root bat 3 and bring Lawrence in

No keeper issue, just a selection one

Cant argue with the skipper comment, hes clueless

Very average being generous to Bess currently, Leach def a better option for me (has Harmer got his passport sorted yet)


Burns
Sibley
Root
Lawrence
Stokes
Pope
Foakes
Woakes
Harmer
Broad
Archer

Dont look too bad to me as an Essex fan 

Click to expand...

Well an Essex team still needs Surrey openers 🤣

BTW..  any reason the grounds man can’t use a heavy roller to kill the pitch.  Take the edge of Naseem


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Well an Essex team still needs Surrey openers 🤣

BTW..  any reason the grounds man can’t use a heavy roller to kill the pitch.  Take the edge of Naseem
		
Click to expand...

???????? dont understand the first comment

heavy roller doesnt really work like that especially on an overly dry pitch like this, may take the edge of briefly but will contribute to it getting worse quicker a lot of the time


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

good to see Root prepared for Pakistan approach this morning lol


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

Pretty good session with the bat, beautifully poised now

Sibley not the prettiest for sure but does seem to be one who is constantly learning and making adjustments to his game


----------



## Mudball (Aug 8, 2020)

Down to Buttler to finish this. Hopefully he bats sensibly to compensate for all those dropped chances


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

hes batted superbly in tough conditions so far, looks far better playing closer to his natural game in conditions where there was no point trying to just hang around, not sure sensibly is the right approach for him, just needs to keep going at his tempo

expect sooner rather than later Pak may start to dry up the runs and play the waiting game which wont suit him as much

amazed Woakes hasnt received more short stuff too


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 8, 2020)

Those 32 runs this morning are looking precious right now.... Don't rlike the way woaks goes across his front pad on the straighter ball... 
Yasir should be bowling now!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292126676680351744
Win us the game and all is forgiven Jos lad.


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292126676680351744
Win us the game and all is forgiven Jos lad.
		
Click to expand...


if hed kept well hed already have seen us home


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			if hed kept well hed already have seen us home 

Click to expand...

Haha true.

Good partnership, 50 up for them both, always the hope that kills you though.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 8, 2020)

Out all day this


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

stunning partnership from Woakes and Buttler to steal victory from the jaws of defeat, situation definitely suited them mind. cracking series ahead shame its only a best of 3! 

doesnt resolve the keeper discussion but fair play to Buttler especially considering the circumstances

in other news i see the Taunton pitch hasnt improved lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2020)

Chris Woakes is the man, what a hero!


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			stunning partnership from Woakes and Buttler to steal victory from the jaws of defeat, situation definitely suited them mind. cracking series ahead shame its only a best of 3!

doesnt resolve the keeper discussion but fair play to Buttler especially considering the circumstances

in other news i see the Taunton pitch hasnt improved lol
		
Click to expand...

the Somerset game? According to ESPN Cricinfo it’s being played at Northampton!


----------



## Mudball (Aug 8, 2020)

What a game... Test match lives on


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2020)

Great win. Buttler should keep his place after that performance and can we just not drop Woakes at home for a while now please.

Anderson out for Crawley the only change for the next Test for me.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 8, 2020)

Still think we need a rethink on our captain.


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			the Somerset game? According to ESPN Cricinfo it’s being played at Northampton!
		
Click to expand...


haha assumed it was taunton oops, sorry somerset


----------



## Mudball (Aug 8, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Still think we need a rethink on our captain.
		
Click to expand...

Options?  Stokes?, Burns

Young squad at the moment


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Options?  Stokes?, Burns

Young squad at the moment
		
Click to expand...


Stokes a non option for me, already does everything bar carry the kit in from the car lol, not to mention playing all 3 formats. The history of our all rounders as captain not the best either just would be a burden he doesnt need for me, far too much downside and not enough upside

Broad was a reasonable short term option a year or so ago, but now likely to being rested/rotated at times (which kind of excludes all the bowlers)

Burns still not quite booked his place long term for me yet, nor have Sibley, Pope or Crawley (and none come across as natural leaders). Buttler would be a feasible option if this was white ball cricket but hes not a test keeper, still trying to work out how to bat in test cricket and not sure he would be a test captain

As much as I think hes an awful captain Root is probably the best option currently until a better option presents itself down the line


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2020)

Fantastic win especially at 117-5 and brilliant partnership between Buttler and Woakes. Doesn't hide the fact Buttler had another poor game with the gloves and definitely made England's task harder with the missed chances, byes conceded etc. but not sure you can drop him after that innings


----------



## Captainron (Aug 8, 2020)

Buttler might have batted well but he shouldn’t keep his place in the side because of that.

His keeping will cost more games than his batting wins. It’s a no brainier for me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 9, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Buttler might have batted well but he shouldn’t keep his place in the side because of that.

His keeping will cost more games than his batting wins. It’s a no brainier for me.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. He is either in as a batsman or he isn't in. If he can't justify his place via his batting alone then off he goes. Bits and pieces players are never the answer.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 9, 2020)

good innings from Butler.... at last, but his glove work.... is costing the side wickets, i think he has to be dropped for a better keeper.

not really a place for him in the side without someone else getting dropped.


----------



## fundy (Aug 9, 2020)

Stokes out of the rest of the Pak series for personal reasons


----------



## Captainron (Aug 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			Stokes out of the rest of the Pak series for personal reasons
		
Click to expand...

Flying back home to NZ to see his folks by the looks


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bits and pieces players are never the answer.
		
Click to expand...

Do you define such players as those who are specialists at none of their disciplines?


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 9, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Flying back home to NZ to see his folks by the looks
		
Click to expand...

Fed up of putting with the flag in


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Do you define such players as those who are specialists at none of their disciplines?
		
Click to expand...

I'd define them as those who are average, at the level discussed, at both of their disciplines, ie not really good enough as a batsman, bowler or keeper. They get picked because selectors hope they will chip in at both but the reality is they don't chip in frequently enough. Butler is a batsman who isn't quite good enough at Test level so picked up the gloves hoping that would help him. So far it has worked for him and his batting issues have been accepted. 

An example would be someone who gets 20 odd runs, might get a wicket but it's at over 4 an over. They do neither well enough. Selectors would be better picking a specialist batsman, bowler or keeper. At least be in the side on merit for one thing.

Butler right now is a poor keeper who was picked on the basis he was good enough and his batting would make up for any deficiencies. It plainly has not until the last test but the success ratio is too low at test level to warrant it.

Bits and pieces players are not like a Woakes or Stokes for example who are not just excellent at one discipline but can genuinely offer something in both, Stokes exceptionally so.

A bit rambling but I would describe Root as a bits and pieces bowler. He can fill a gap, give the quicks a rest, might pinch a wicket but may get clubbed and be off after 1 over. He would never be in the team as a bowler. Thankfully he is a world class batsman 😁


----------



## Mudball (Aug 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd define them as those who are average, at the level discussed, at both of their disciplines, ie not really good enough as a batsman, bowler or keeper. They get picked because selectors hope they will chip in at both but the reality is they don't chip in frequently enough. Butler is a batsman who isn't quite good enough at Test level so picked up the gloves hoping that would help him. So far it has worked for him and his batting issues have been accepted.

An example would be someone who gets 20 odd runs, might get a wicket but it's at over 4 an over. They do neither well enough. Selectors would be better picking a specialist batsman, bowler or keeper. At least be in the side on merit for one thing.

Butler right now is a poor keeper who was picked on the basis he was good enough and his batting would make up for any deficiencies. It plainly has not until the last test but the success ratio is too low at test level to warrant it.

Bits and pieces players are not like a Woakes or Stokes for example who are not just excellent at one discipline but can genuinely offer something in both, Stokes exceptionally so.

A bit rambling but I would describe Root as a bits and pieces bowler. He can fill a gap, give the quicks a rest, might pinch a wicket but may get clubbed and be off after 1 over. He would never be in the team as a bowler. Thankfully he is a world class batsman 😁
		
Click to expand...

some intresting points in there..  Butler as a keeper being good or bad is up for debate.  Equally, need to think of what makes the rest of the team.  I remember watching Rahul Dravid - one of India's best middle order Test batsman keeping wickets.  i remember they almost always had a long leg for him.  So went and googled it.   Came up with an interesting nugget. 
https://cricketaddictor.com/cricket/rahul-dravid-reveals-how-sourav-ganguly-approachedhhim-for-wicket-keeping/


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2020)

Mudball said:



			some intresting points in there..  Butler as a keeper being good or bad is up for debate.  Equally, need to think of what makes the rest of the team.  I remember watching Rahul Dravid - one of India's best middle order Test batsman keeping wickets.  i remember they almost always had a long leg for him.  So went and googled it.   Came up with an interesting nugget.
https://cricketaddictor.com/cricket/rahul-dravid-reveals-how-sourav-ganguly-approachedhhim-for-wicket-keeping/

Click to expand...

I'm not sure there is  much debate to be had in all honesty. Look how good the Pakistan keeper is in comparison, worlds apart. I think you can get away with it in the short form of the game, Dravid being an example, but not in Test cricket. I'd keep him in the 50 over format and 20 20 but not in Tests.

I totally get why they want it to work, it gives them extra flexibility, but if it costs wickets and so runs then it is a failed experiment. So what if you can squeeze an extra bowler in if Butler drops the two edges that bowler gets, misses the stumping off the spinner etc. The fashion now is very much wicket keeper batsman rather than wicket keeper who bats a bit. It has been like that since Alec Stewart picked up the gloves. We got away with it with him and Matt Prior but we have pretty much comporomised since then. I know my old school, pick the best keeper, view will not hold sway with the England selectors but for me the compromise right now is too great. Maybe watching the Pakistani keeper over the remaining two games will have the impact I want , particularly as we go away to India this winter and will need a decent keeper there.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't know the protocol for maintaining the bio-security of those involved in the Test series. 

Can another player be added to the squad without first serving a period in quarantine?

If that is necessary then speculation over Buttler's place in the remaining two Tests is futile as there's not another keeper within the squad. 

If, however, it is possible then I am in favour of giving the job to Foakes.

Until Stokes had to withdraw I would also have replaced Anderson with Crawley on the basis that Stokes would have been fit enough to bowl a full quota.

Anderson has been truly magnificent for England but, at 38, I just don't see him posing enough of a threat at the top level any longer. Certainly in this last game he never really troubled the Pakistani batsmen.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 10, 2020)

Quite some partnership between Jordan Cox and Jack Leaning. Kent declared at 530-1, unbeaten partnership of 423. 238* for Cox and 220* for Leaning. Pretty good going that.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 10, 2020)

OK here is a real cricket nugget for you.    Everyone knows about the Headingley match in 1981, Ian Botham making 149 and Bob Willis taking eight wickets for an amazing win over the Aussies.  I remember about 200 kids crammed into the 6th form common room at school to watch it when the word went round about what was happening.

But did you know about the very next match played on that tour?   Not the next Test but a one-day match between the Aussies and Scotland.

The Scots needed 14 to win off the final over.  Wicket keeper Rodney Marsh put himself on to bowl  …. and took a triple-wicket maiden....    can you imagine that happening now?


----------



## Mudball (Aug 10, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I don't know the protocol for maintaining the bio-security of those involved in the Test series.

Can another player be added to the squad without first serving a period in quarantine?

If that is necessary then speculation over Buttler's place in the remaining two Tests is futile as there's not another keeper within the squad.

If, however, it is possible then I am in favour of giving the job to Foakes.

Until Stokes had to withdraw I would also have replaced Anderson with Crawley on the basis that Stokes would have been fit enough to bowl a full quota.

Anderson has been truly magnificent for England but, at 38, I just don't see him posing enough of a threat at the top level any longer. Certainly in this last game he never really troubled the Pakistani batsmen.
		
Click to expand...

Highly likely the full squad would be in bio-secure - not just the playing X1.  So they will find a replacement.   Maybe this is an opportunity to get  a proper keeper and play Butler as the batsman.  Root can do this pie-chucking as the 6th bowler


----------



## Tongo (Aug 10, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Quite some partnership between Jordan Cox and Jack Leaning. Kent declared at 530-1, unbeaten partnership of 423. 238* for Cox and 220* for Leaning. Pretty good going that.
		
Click to expand...

Saw Jordan Cox batting in a Second XI game last year and thought then that he looked very useful.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2020)

Totally get that family comes first irrespective of what you do for a living and hope Stokes and his family are ok and things get sorted https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/53712110  On a plus side this break may do him a favour and a chance to rest the body again after a flurry of matches in a short period of time and so when he comes back he'll be fully refreshed, relaxed and ready to go


----------



## Captainron (Aug 10, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			OK here is a real cricket nugget for you.    Everyone knows about the Headingley match in 1981, Ian Botham making 149 and Bob Willis taking eight wickets for an amazing win over the Aussies.  I remember about 200 kids crammed into the 6th form common room at school to watch it when the word went round about what was happening.

But did you know about the very next match played on that tour?   Not the next Test but a one-day match between the Aussies and Scotland.

The Scots needed 14 to win off the final over.  Wicket keeper Rodney Marsh put himself on to bowl  …. and took a triple-wicket maiden....    can you imagine that happening now?
		
Click to expand...

That’s gold. Proper info that. 👍


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2020)

Stuart Broad pickled up a demerit point and a 15% fine for his conduct in the last test from the match referee. The funny bit is the match ref was his old man Chris


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Aug 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			Stuart Broad pickled up a demerit point and a 15% fine for his conduct in the last test from the match referee. The funny bit is the match ref was his old man Chris 

Click to expand...

I can imagine his old man has always been a hard taskmaster lol


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Aug 11, 2020)

Yorkshire on a charge . I love the live BBC commentaries of the county games


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Yorkshire on a charge . I love the live BBC commentaries of the county games
		
Click to expand...


Harmer trying to bowl Surrey out single handedly for Essex


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			Harmer trying to bowl Surrey out single handedly for Essex
		
Click to expand...


I see he let Aaron Beard get a couple in the end, just the 14 in the match


----------



## Captainron (Aug 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			I see he let Aaron Beard get a couple in the end, just the 14 in the match
		
Click to expand...

How long has he got left before England fast track him.....

Bowling all rounder who can also be captain 🤔


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2020)

Captainron said:



			How long has he got left before England fast track him.....

Click to expand...

As an Essex fan ages, as an England fan get him in lol

Might be wrong but dont think hell play for England


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			As an Essex fan ages, as an England fan get him in lol

Might be wrong but dont think hell play for England
		
Click to expand...

Who knows, but when they offer him a central contract £££
Money talks!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2020)

Harmer said this week he doesn't think he'll be able to stay in England when the Kolpak rules change next year.

Crawley in for Stokes, Curran for Archer. Pakistan batting first.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2020)

Beauty first-up from Anderson, looks in good rhythm this morning and getting the ball to talk.


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2020)

cant catch wont catch this morning


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Aug 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			cant catch wont catch this morning 

Click to expand...

England's fielding in the last 4 games has been pretty woeful to be fair, it's just our bowlers produce plenty of  chances.


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			England's fielding in the last 4 games has been pretty woeful to be fair, it's just our bowlers produce plenty of  chances.
		
Click to expand...

what do they say about the keeper (and his concrete boots) setting the tone...........


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Aug 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			what do they say about the keeper (and his concrete boots) setting the tone...........[/QUOTE
I'm not sure if you rate Buttler or not

Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			cant catch wont catch this morning 

Click to expand...

leave poor Joss alone...it could be worse ..... we could have the Ginger whinger back


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2020)

Blimey, they've caught one. Lovely from Anderson again, has looked good so far today, much better than last week.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Aug 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			leave poor Joss alone...it could be worse ..... we could have the Ginger whinger back

Click to expand...

You leave YJB out of this


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2020)

Bit of lightning about, think we'll be off the field again shortly.


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Bit of lightning about, think we'll be off the field again shortly.
		
Click to expand...


biblical stuff 20 miles down the coast albeit most of it is localised, not too much on the radar should hit Southampton but one storm like weve just had will wipe out at least a session


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			leave poor Joss alone...it could be worse ..... we could have the Ginger whinger back

Click to expand...


or shock horror, we could actually pick a wicket keeper


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			or shock horror, we could actually pick a wicket keeper 

Click to expand...

now you are just being silly


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2020)

good to see the umpires in no hurry yet again, constantly damaging the game by not playing when they should be, no doubt we'll be off for light at 6.05 yet again later


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 13, 2020)

I am fully in the "Pick a specialist keeper camp" however I think it is stretching things a bit to lay much of the blame for today's errors at Buttler's door.

For some time now our overall close to the bat fielding has compared unfavourably with other Test sides.

We have tended to overlook this due to one or two spectacular catches being taken.


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I am fully in the "Pick a specialist keeper camp" however I think it is stretching things a bit to lay much of the blame for today's errors at Buttler's door.

For some time now our overall close to the bat fielding has compared unfavourably with other Test sides.

We have tended to overlook this due to one or two spectacular catches being taken.
		
Click to expand...


not sure its been that overlooked by a lot of fans, comms happily gloss over it as usual, Stokes the classic point, catches a couple of worldies and the comms turn a blind eye to the fact he drops 1 in 3 at slip. neither Sibley or Burns look like natural slip fielders either, both appear to have pretty hard hands

to some degree its another by product of the move to white ball cricket dominance, guys spend far less time fielding at slip and thus practising fielding at slip, its just not that high up the priorities for a modern cricketer


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 13, 2020)

I was going to mention my feeling that this resulted from the dominance of the white  ball game but refrained from saying so for fear of being reminded yet again that is one day cricket that provides the money. 

I absolutely agree with you and also how both the radio and TV comms gloss over it.

Very difficult to be critical of Stokes but, again, you are right he holds onto some blinders but then drops one or two regulation slip chances.

Our close fielding really does need prioritising by the coaches.


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2020)

large portion of humble pie to the hypocrite Michael Vaughan in quarantine please


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2020)

Well England making real hard work of this inns, havent bowled as well as theyd like in helpful conditions (especially against the tail) and dropped a chance in every spot from keeper to 3rd slip. Plans to the tail as poor as always  Theyre going to have to bat well or could be in a spot of trouble otherwise.


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2020)

ffs cricket stop shooting yourself in the foot


----------



## Tongo (Aug 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			ffs cricket stop shooting yourself in the foot
		
Click to expand...

The stubborness regarding certain aspects of this series have been appalling. Aside from the bad light there has been the following: 

They played an hour this morning, then went off for lunch. Why?! 
Why wont they start play earlier the following morning if there has been delays rather than tacking on time at the end of the day? 
Why when there's a delayed start to a test do they have to wait for the rain to stop only then to go and have the toss and then wait another half an hour for play to start?


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2020)

Tongo said:



			The stubborness regarding certain aspects of this series have been appalling. Aside from the bad light there has been the following:

They played an hour this morning, then went off for lunch. Why?!
Why wont they start play earlier the following morning if there has been delays rather than tacking on time at the end of the day?
Why when there's a delayed start to a test do they have to wait for the rain to stop only then to go and have the toss and then wait another half an hour for play to start?
		
Click to expand...


the short answer is because its run by a group that have an average age a few years older than your usual members club committee!!!

so so so many ridiculous regulations and traditions that they insist on keeping to try and kill test cricket whilst promoting the dumbed down version without any of these handicaps


----------



## Mudball (Aug 14, 2020)

Any chance of getting Buttler to watch this 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294227072680943616


----------



## Mudball (Aug 15, 2020)

End of an era.  MS Dhoni retires from international cricket ... Captain Cool and strategist. Not the most elegant batsman but one of the best keepers of his generation. Grew up wanting to be a goalkeeper, Only started playing cricket when his school team was short of a keeper.  




__ https://www.facebook.com/146078378744600/posts/3665550646797338


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2020)

Great finisher in the one day game too.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great finisher in the one day game too.
		
Click to expand...

Somehow managed to take every game deep and then finish in style. 

His match winning 6 to clinch the 2011 WC for India is probably his most important photo ever .. 







Though his greatest legacy May be how he less the transition of Indian cricket from the legacy of Sachin, Ganguly, Dravid to a team of young players like Kohli, Rohit, Bhumras.  When he was made captain and he dropped the big guns, the Indian media and crowd wanted his head on a plate. Not easy being the captain of an Indian cricket team


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 16, 2020)

Here we go....... 

Plenty of time for Pakistan to win this game with our batting line up


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

Superb innings from Zak Crawley, England wouldve been in a fair bit of trouble without it


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			Superb innings from Zak Crawley, England wouldve been in a fair bit of trouble without it
		
Click to expand...

looked class from ball one


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2020)

Great to see Crawley kick on for the century to push onto his 150.


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

Turned into a great day for England and especially Crawley, Buttler looked much closer to his fluent best too, has found a much better tempo to bat at in this series for sure (just got to sort the gauntlets out now)


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			Turned into a great day for England and especially Crawley, Buttler looked much closer to his fluent best too, has found a much better tempo to bat at in this series for sure (just got to sort the gauntlets out now)
		
Click to expand...

as good as a bats man he can be i just don't think he has it with the gloves...


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			as good as a bats man he can be i just don't think he has it with the gloves...
		
Click to expand...

The modern way seems to be have a batsman who is adequate with the gloves.


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			The modern way seems to be have a batsman who is adequate with the gloves.
		
Click to expand...


hes not adequate


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			as good as a bats man he can be i just don't think he has it with the gloves...
		
Click to expand...


preaching to the choir 

might actually be a pick as a pure batsman in sub continent over winter mind


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			hes not adequate 

Click to expand...

I was being generous


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2020)

So who takes the gloves? If you play Buttler as a batsman and a specialist WK do you leave out another batsman or a bowler. Can you fit them both in


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So who takes the gloves? If you play Buttler as a batsman and a specialist WK do you leave out another batsman or a bowler. Can you fit them both in
		
Click to expand...


how many f************ times lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			how many f************ times lol
		
Click to expand...

It isn''t all about your opinion. Others may have other ideas. It's' the idea of a forum to ask questions and get answers


----------



## IanM (Aug 21, 2020)

....this is where I came in


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It isn''t all about your opinion. Others may have other ideas. It's' the idea of a forum to ask questions and get answers
		
Click to expand...

Same as Fundy, Foakes all day long.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2020)

Batsmen younger than Zak Crawley to make 250 in a Test innings: G Sobers, D Bradman, L Hutton & G Smith 

Must be worse lists to join lol


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 22, 2020)

If Foakes comes into the side who do you leave out since Stokes is not in this side so we are in effect a batsman short?

Going to be harsh on one of Butler, Stokes, Pope or dare I say it Root.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2020)

saving_par said:



			If Foakes comes into the side who do you leave out since Stokes is not in this side so we are in effect a batsman short?

Going to be harsh on one of Butler, Stokes, Pope or dare I say it Root.
		
Click to expand...

Would be hard to make a strong case for any of them currently, all have got enough credit for now, thus wont be happening (compared to 3 games ago when Buttler wasnt sure of his place and Stokes was available). Expect the clamour would be far stronger if we had a spinner bowling lots of overs (but the lack of a decent attacking spinner negates the keeper argument to a small degree). May well look different on the sub continent this winter when we will have to bowl a lot more spin overs.

Squad/side for India will be interesting, could make an argument for quite a lot of changes to the side in English conditions (especially amongst the bowling). Sibley of the batters may not be seen as optimal in spin friendly conditions whilst Broad, Anderson and Woakes likely to be less preferred of the bowlers with pace more preferred. Finding a decent spin threat with the ball critical too (not sure where were going to find one apart from at passport office tho!)


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2020)

well batted Zak Crawley, some innings that!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 22, 2020)

fundy said:



			Would be hard to make a strong case for any of them currently, all have got enough credit for now, thus wont be happening (compared to 3 games ago when Buttler wasnt sure of his place and Stokes was available). Expect the clamour would be far stronger if we had a spinner bowling lots of overs (but the lack of a decent attacking spinner negates the keeper argument to a small degree). May well look different on the sub continent this winter when we will have to bowl a lot more spin overs.

Squad/side for India will be interesting, could make an argument for quite a lot of changes to the side in English conditions (especially amongst the bowling). Sibley of the batters may not be seen as optimal in spin friendly conditions whilst Broad, Anderson and Woakes likely to be less preferred of the bowlers with pace more preferred. Finding a decent spin threat with the ball critical too (not sure where were going to find one apart from at passport office tho!)
		
Click to expand...

Smith will probably wheel Rashid out again....


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2020)

Well this is going well. Superb partnership from Crawley and Buttler and now 2 quick wickets, just what we needed.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2020)

Jimmy in a hurry to get to 600 it seems


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2020)

What a days cricket and what a knock by Crawley and Buttler. Jimmy back hungry to silence the knockers too.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2020)

"Cymbals" been much more solid with the gloves in this game, couple of superb catches today (especially the one off Bess given his recent struggles), amazing what a bit of confidence from the batting can do.


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			"Cymbals" been much more solid with the gloves in this game, couple of superb catches today (especially the one off Bess given his recent struggles), amazing what a bit of confidence from the batting can do.
		
Click to expand...


has kept superbly today, feet have moved much better which makes it a lot lot easier


slip dropping back again


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2020)

I wouldn't want to be in the same locker room with Jimmy Anderson as a slip fielder this evening...


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2020)

Jimmy's gonna blow a gasket. Should have been the 5fer wrapped up.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2020)

Burns has now dropped 41% of the chances offered up to him at slip. Only Jeet Raval has dropped a higher percentage since Burns' debut.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2020)

Horrendous drop from Broad, 3 dropped off Anderson in 2 overs, but Abbas then runs himself out. Mad cricket.


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I wouldn't want to be in the same locker room with Jimmy Anderson as a slip fielder this evening...  

Click to expand...

looks like Broads in with the slippers too lol, cant catch that but can throw the stumps down from 30 yards


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2020)

Shocking fielding from England today (although a great throw from Broad at least rectified dropping a relative dolly). Burns doesn't look a slip fielder at all and that statistic of his dropped catches backs that. Is it just that he doesn't have soft hands as the best slip catchers have always had or does he react that fraction too late a lot of the time. In this match it looks as though the drops won't matter but against a top side that don't give you much it could be pivotal in the game


----------



## Mudball (Aug 24, 2020)

Armchair umpiring with slo-mos can be dangerous... Luckily unlike golf, you cant go back and cut a few strokes 

https://wisden.com/series-stories/e...contravening-laws-during-fawad-alam-dismissal


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2020)

Cymbals back in form. Another dropped off Anderson. Buttler didn't even get a glove on it. 

Jimmy needs 2 wickets in 13 overs to be the fastest to 600 in terms of deliveries.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2020)

In other news, ton up for Ben Foakes 👀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Cymbals back in form. Another dropped off Anderson. Buttler didn't even get a glove on it.

Jimmy needs 2 wickets in 13 overs to be the fastest to 600 in terms of deliveries.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez that was awful. Do the selectors have so little regard for what a keeper does? Ask Jimmy whether Foakes should have the gloves next test match?

There will be keepers at county level, county 2nd XI and minor counties level who are currently needing to buy new tv's as they have just put a foot through their current one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			In other news, ton up for Ben Foakes 👀
		
Click to expand...

Can he do reverse sweeps or hit sexy 6's though?

If Butler is to play then it is as a batsman only. Anything else is just cobblers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2020)

If it was a one off or a couple per series but this is 3-4 per innings. Against top sides you simply won't be able to do that and not get punished. You can't give top players extra lives.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2020)

To be fair to Buttler he was really good in the first innings, and his keeping in his Test career to the seamers has been pretty solid. Would be brave giving him the gloves in India given his struggles against the spinner though.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 24, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			To be fair to Buttler he was really good in the first innings, and his keeping in his Test career to the seamers has been pretty solid. Would be brave giving him the gloves in India given his struggles against the spinner though.
		
Click to expand...

If they don't give him the gloves they will have to drop him which would be rather harsh given he has started to play some quality innings.


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			To be fair to Buttler he was really good in the first innings, and his keeping in his Test career to the seamers has been pretty solid. Would be brave giving him the gloves in India given his struggles against the spinner though.
		
Click to expand...


unlikely it will be India, expect he keeps them if its played in UAE


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 25, 2020)

Getting some cricket after all - hopefully the light will hold up. This from BBC in regards to how much play:

There are a minimum of 42 overs remaining in the day. However, the last 15 of those constitute the last hour, which is when a draw can be agreed. Basically, if the weather holds, we'll have at least 27 overs.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2020)

wouldve said theres no reason not to have the last hour, its the last test of summer so nothing to save the quicks for, new ball due etc. but then weve opened up with Jofra bowling 80mph half trackers so who knows


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 25, 2020)

Archer running into the wind bowling short on a dead pitch seems like a such a Joe Root idea. So dumb.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 25, 2020)

600 for Jimmy. What a cricketer.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2020)

600 wickets for Jimmy Anderson 

Guess we can all go home now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2020)

Fabulous for an opening bowler to reach this figure. A credit to himself and also justification for central contracts allowing players to manage their workloads.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 25, 2020)

Shafiq out to Root 2 balls before the new ball. Not going to be enough time, but should at least make the first couple of overs of the new ball interesting.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 25, 2020)

Jimmy has had a better career than I would have expected. Great achievement.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Jimmy has had a better career than I would have expected. Great achievement.
		
Click to expand...

thats almost a compliment from a Saffer


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 25, 2020)

The thread title is 2019 cricket. When does the season end?


----------



## Captainron (Aug 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			thats almost a compliment from a Saffer 

Click to expand...

He’s still not a patch on Steyn though


----------



## Mudball (Aug 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			600 wickets for Jimmy Anderson 

Guess we can all go home now
		
Click to expand...

Great man..
.. but not good enuf for Man of the series....  I am glad Buttler could just about hold on to the the MoS cheque..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2020)

Congratulations to Anderson. I wonder if that will prompt England to look at resting him, especially in India, or will he decide that now is the time to bow out? Either way a monumental achievement


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Congratulations to Anderson. I wonder if that will prompt England to look at resting him, especially in India, *or will he decide that now is the time to bow out?* Either way a monumental achievement
		
Click to expand...


the same Anderson whos talking about 700 wickets and saying hes aiming for the next Ashes away tour in 18 mths time? hes not quitting anytime soon and no reason England to move away from him either, if anything this years limited calendar may well extend him and Broads careers a year or two more

as for India, will almost certainly be in UAE if it goes ahead at all, and Jimmys record there isnt too bad


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			the same Anderson whos talking about 700 wickets and saying hes aiming for the next Ashes away tour in 18 mths time? hes not quitting anytime soon and no reason England to move away from him either, if anything this years limited calendar may well extend him and Broads careers a year or two more

as for India, *will almost certainly be in UAE if it goes ahead at all*, and Jimmys record there isnt too bad
		
Click to expand...

What are the wickets like out in UAE? I'd expect them to be very similar to those in India or Pakistan purely based on geography but I suppose that with no shortage of oil money they could pretty much make them whatever they want.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			What are the wickets like out in UAE? I'd expect them to be very similar to those in India or Pakistan purely based on geography but I suppose that with no shortage of oil money they could pretty much make them whatever they want.
		
Click to expand...


tend to be pretty flat and slow, the big difference to India and similar is the new ball swings a bit more and it certainly reverses a lot more earlier in the innings than it does in most places in India. wickets dont break up as much and become as spin friendly either

youd still rather be a batter than a quick bowler out there!


----------



## Captainron (Aug 28, 2020)

Banton 50 has been good after his life. He hits a long ball


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2020)

So Pope has a dislocated shoulder and is out until xmas it seems (may not actually miss any cricket tho)

And Dom Bess is leaving Somerset (Yorkshire mooted as likely destination)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 2, 2020)

Bit of Net practise.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CEbjvG4ANiF/


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2020)

Sad to hear that David Capel passed away  Really was one of the good guys, RIP Capes


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			Sad to hear that David Capel passed away  Really was one of the good guys, RIP Capes
		
Click to expand...

A good solid all rounder who did well to get an England gig playing at unfashionable Northants. Sad news, he seemed well liked and well respected.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			A good solid all rounder who did well to get an England gig playing at unfashionable Northants. Sad news, he seemed well liked and well respected.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. First player in 77 years from Northants to play test cricket for England when he made his debut v Pakistan in 87


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2020)

so much more enjoyable watching Jos Buttler against a white ball 

oddish looking England line up and order mind


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 4, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally agree. First player in 77 years from Northants to play test cricket for England when he made his debut v Pakistan in 87
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to check that.

Are we ignoring Ollie Milburn and David Steele?

There may well be others but those two immediately come to mind.


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2020)

some effort from LOLstralia to not win that. Were odds of 1/100 when 120/1


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2020)

Fabulous come back from England. I'd given up and was watching the golf. A quick flick over and the Aussies had gone into reverse 😃. Great bottle from the bowlers at the end.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I think you need to check that.

Are we ignoring Ollie Milburn and David Steele?

There may well be others but those two immediately come to mind.
		
Click to expand...

You are absolutely correct but to be fair to Homer it is the line BBC sport were peddling https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/54001672

I don't know Milburn but Steele played in '75, a mere 12 years before Capel.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are absolutely correct but to be fair to Homer it is the line BBC sport were peddling https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/54001672

I don't know Milburn but Steele played in '75, a mere 12 years before Capel.
		
Click to expand...

I won't claim to have really known who any of the 3 mentioned were as before my time. But having googled Homers (sorry the bbc's nugget of info). Could it be that Capel is the 1st person *FROM *Northampton to represent England, as opposed to be the first person who *PLAYED *for Nothants??


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I won't claim to have really known who any of the 3 mentioned were as before my time. But having googled Homers (sorry the bbc's nugget of info). Could it be that Capel is the 1st person *FROM *Northampton to represent England, as opposed to be the first person who *PLAYED *for Nothants??
		
Click to expand...

Could be as Milburn came from Co. Durham and David Steele from the Potteries I believe. 

Never trust anything you hear on the BBC😉


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Could be as Milburn came from Co. Durham and David Steele from the Potteries I believe.

Never trust anything you hear on the BBC😉
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i googled em both before suggesting it. Tbf, on this occasion, BBC did say *from *


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah i googled em both before suggesting it. Tbf, on this occasion, BBC did say *from *

Click to expand...

I agree  The Beeb probably were referring to county of birth.

Problem is when talking about cricketers being from a particular county most cricket followers would assume that they meant the County for whom they played.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are absolutely correct but to be fair to Homer it is the line BBC sport were peddling https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/54001672

I don't know Milburn but Steele played in '75, a mere 12 years before Capel.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Quoted the BBC cricket website. Took it at face value


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			so much more enjoyable watching Jos Buttler against a white ball 

oddish looking England line up and order mind
		
Click to expand...


This again! Well batted Jos

Would like to see Banton get a go at the top rather than in the middle order

Good to see Archer back close to his best early on today too


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 6, 2020)

Brilliant from Buttler again. Building a tidy little record as an opener in T20's now, averaging 51 from 11 innings with 5 fifties. Built the innings today superbly, accelerated at the right times, hit the big shots when he needed to, superb stuff. 

Agree on Banton too - should be opening and with Bairstow looking totally out of knick I'd get him up there and either move Bairstow down or bring Billings in to replace him.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2020)

Some effort from Ed Smith to send Buttler home for a few days to allow him to give Denly a game


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 8, 2020)

90 for Ian Bell in his last FC innings. Couldn't have written a better end. I'm sure it was a beautiful innings filled with attractive shots that ultimately fell short of 3 figures with him tamely chopping onto his stumps. Couldn't have been more of an Ian Bell ending if he tried. Great career, superb player to watch, always had a soft spot for Ian Bell. I don't know why I remember it so fondly, but Bell's 60* in a T20i to guide us to victory just sticks in my brain, played some beautiful shots that day and I thought he'd be nailed on as a T20i opener for a while after that but it never happened for him in that format.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2020)

Has Rashid ever had a better run of form? Bowling beautifully tonight, his googly has been close to unplayable. 

Aussies imploding again.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has Rashid ever had a better run of form? Bowling beautifully tonight, his googly has been close to unplayable.

Aussies imploding again.
		
Click to expand...


Aussies making hard work or a run a ball chase, HTEHB 

Be in real trouble if Bairstow or Malan could catch


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2020)

same old england, back to the script rather than watching whats happening, keep bowling the spinners!!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2020)

Intelligent batting from Australia. One big over off Wood and some iffy fielding cost England.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Intelligent batting from Australia. One big over off Wood and some iffy fielding cost England.
		
Click to expand...

sooooooo frustrating, Aussies were trying hard to choke again and we bowl pace to Mitch Marsh when hes played no cricket for 6 mths! Moeen had to keep himself on


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2020)

England were poorer in the field today than of late which did't help but not a great performance at the end. Still its a series win


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2020)

Malan's moved to #1 in the ICC T20i batting rankings. Should be no doubting his place in this side now.


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Malan's moved to #1 in the ICC T20i batting rankings. Should be no doubting his place in this side now.
		
Click to expand...


certainly earned his place, not convinced hes batting in the right spot still though (applies to quite a few of them)


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Essex v Somerset for the Bob Willis Trophy then, get the feeling it might be Somersets year sadly (as long overdue as it is)


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 10, 2020)

I see England are seriously considering Adil Rashid for the winter tours.

When was the last time he bowled more than 4 overs in a game and with a red ball?

Ed obviously has a new pet now that Butler has cracked it....


----------



## fundy (Sep 10, 2020)

saving_par said:



			I see England are seriously considering Adil Rashid for the winter tours.

When was the last time he bowled more than 4 overs in a game and with a red ball?

Ed obviously has a new pet now that Butler has cracked it....
		
Click to expand...


plan A of getting Simon Harmer a passport having failed it seems theres no plan B!

Bess been hugely underwhelming and Leach played little cricket (and may not travel currently) leaves a very very bare cupboard for a sub continent tour if it takes place this winter, no doubt meaning a return to Rashid and/or Ali

Not watched as much domestic cricket as I usually do but struggling to think of another credible option (a quick scan down the wickets chart from the Bob Willis Trophy gives me names like Amir Virdi and Mason Crane)

As much as I love a good Ed Smith bashing session, not sure he really has much choice this time round


----------



## fundy (Sep 10, 2020)

Seems no TV Coverage of the Bob Willis Trophy final sadly, premier league double headers clearly take priority


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			plan A of getting Simon Harmer a passport having failed it seems theres no plan B!

Bess been hugely underwhelming and Leach played little cricket (and may not travel currently) leaves a very very bare cupboard for a sub continent tour if it takes place this winter, no doubt meaning a return to Rashid and/or Ali

Not watched as much domestic cricket as I usually do but struggling to think of another credible option (a quick scan down the wickets chart from the Bob Willis Trophy gives me names like Amir Virdi and Mason Crane)

As much as I love a good Ed Smith bashing session, not sure he really has much choice this time round
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with that altough it seems a big risk on someone who hasn't played a 1st class game since January 2019 and has a dodgy shoulder.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2020)

Superb ton from Billings, came in in basically a dead situation and fought hard early in tough conditions against some excellent bowling. Not going to get us over the line, but fair play to him, given an opportunity and has cashed in with a big score. Shame we got off to such a poor start.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Just about to get stuffed and suddenly it's turned, could be a thriller...
		
Click to expand...

I had the cricket on because there is stuff all else to watch but was about to turn over because who wants to see the Aussies coast to victory. Then boom. Some great bowling by Woakes and Archer.

I wish someone would tell Warne to shut up. He gets hugely irritating when he is excited.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 13, 2020)

Woakes has another. What a comeback! Just hope the Curran’s can keep it going.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Women's Major is on
		
Click to expand...

Okay, thanks. That isn't beating the cricket though. Not now we are taking the Aussies apart 😆.

Has someone turned the lights out when Woakes is bowling? The Aussies don't seem to be able to see him. To miss the ball by this much is bizarre at that level.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 13, 2020)

Amazing this. S Curran on a hat trick!


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2020)

LOLstralia at it again 

lets hope they manage to find a fresh strip for the final game mind


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			LOLstralia at it again 

lets hope they manage to find a fresh strip for the final game mind
		
Click to expand...

Have we been that good or have they been that bad?  They looked to be walking it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 13, 2020)

How stupid is Carey? Single off the first ball of the over? Lovely. 5 dot balls from the lad who can't hit it off the square 🤪. Over after over. 

Morgan must be inwardly laughing himself stupid


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have we been that good or have they been that bad?  They looked to be walking it.
		
Click to expand...


bit of both and a very tired wicket

the game has really come down to the curran and rashid partnership


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2020)

Great turnaround although greatly assisted by the Australian batsmen


----------



## Mudball (Sep 13, 2020)

Australia is the new England


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2020)

Well. Promising start. 0-2 off the first two deliveries. Roy and Root gone for first-ballers.


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2020)

Cracking innings from Bairstow again, should get him back in the test squad lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice recovery from England. Woakes is some cricketer, what a summer he's had. Just looked at the stats - 8 matches (5 Tests, 3 ODi's): 233 runs at 39 + 23 wickets at <20. Superb!

Morgan won't believe that, must have only been trying to nick a few quick overs from Root and he rips one past Warners bat. 51/3, England on top right now.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2020)

Haha, now Root's got Marsh as well. This is amazing.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 16, 2020)

Aussies getting a bollocking..... who would have thought about this...

Captain Morgan is a far more organised captain than Root..


----------



## Mudball (Sep 16, 2020)

How expensive is Archer’s no ball going to be.. need to break Carey-Maxwell


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 16, 2020)

Well I never knew forearm before wicket was a thing!


----------



## Mudball (Sep 16, 2020)

Will Mad Max Carey them over?? Suddenly bowlers are losing their mind (and line)...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2020)

Superb knock from Maxwell in particular. We seem unable to bowl dot balls. Even fielders in the ring are giving away singles.


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2020)

Rashid bowling the last lol, Aussies done everything to lose this and we give it back to them


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2020)

Terrible decision to give Rashid the last over. Much easier for a tail ender to swing and connect with a slow bowler. Curran mixing his pace up would have been much trickier. 

Bizarre fielding so often tonight. We gave way too many easy runs, didn't squeeze the batsmen. Handed that one to the Aussies 😭😡


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2020)

Someone please explain to a non-cricketer why you choose the bowler with the worst economy rate to bowl the last over when you still have a chance?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Terrible decision to give Rashid the last over. Much easier for a tail ender to swing and connect with a slow bowler. Curran mixing his pace up would have been much trickier.

Bizarre fielding so often tonight. We gave way too many easy runs, didn't squeeze the batsmen. Handed that one to the Aussies 😭😡
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Curran would have been a better option. Almost like we offered the last over to them


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Someone please explain to a non-cricketer why you choose the bowler with the worst economy rate to bowl the last over when you still have a chance?
		
Click to expand...

There is no logical explanation, coin toss between heads Wood and tails Curran to bowl it and it fell on the edge

The decision actually gets worse when you look who was facing and their record against seam or spin too


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Someone please explain to a non-cricketer why you choose the bowler with the worst economy rate to bowl the last over when you still have a chance?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, can't do. I'd like to but it makes no sense.

The gamble to get the wicket of Maxwell made sense, a hail Mary, but after that get him off.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 17, 2020)

While disappointing as an English fan... it was a cracking match and fitting finale to the season.   Some bizzare decisions.  I think i threw the remote at the TV when i saw Rashid speaking to Morgan after the 49th over.


Roll on IPL..  something to watch during the winter lockdown


----------



## Mudball (Sep 19, 2020)

IPL kicking off tonight... watching some old matches .  Great exhibition of some of the best players in the world. What I find interesting is that, beyond the noise, glamour, crash&wallop masala, it is incredible to see how many runs are scored via orthodox shots. The likes of Rohit Sharma, Kohli, Hussey producing some sublime timing to find the gaps.


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2020)

Such a shame that sky arent covering the Bob Willis Trophy final this week, instead choosing to cover various hit and giggle games ranging from English women v WI to the scripted reality of Indian franchise (get some new scripts, the first 2 were repeats from previous years!)

This comp been such a boost for county cricket but the agenda to kill off the longer format and dumb down the sport continues

GL SomersetPhil, finally your year?


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Such a shame that sky arent covering the Bob Willis Trophy final this week, instead choosing to cover various hit and giggle games ranging from English women v WI to the scripted reality of Indian franchise (get some new scripts, the first 2 were repeats from previous years!)

This comp been such a boost for county cricket but the agenda to kill off the longer format and dumb down the sport continues

GL SomersetPhil, finally your year?
		
Click to expand...






There is an ECB/SS feed on youtube at least, Somerset 52/3


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2020)

Really sad to hear the passing of Dean Jones this morning


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			Really sad to hear the passing of Dean Jones this morning 

Click to expand...

Just heard this as well. Really sad news, he was a fantastic batsmen, a typical hard nosed Aussie who played the game hard but always seemed friendly off the field


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2020)

Did an excellent job in raising the profile of Durham in their early days. He helped to give them credibility.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 24, 2020)

Very sad news. Back in the day at the 1987 Perth Challenge Deano scored a ton in the evening session of a day night ODI and then another ton in the afternoon session of another ODI the following day! Two ODI tons in less than 24 hours. Nice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2020)

Sad news. Classy players and insightful and entertaining commentator https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/54281214


----------



## Mudball (Sep 25, 2020)

Been watching IPL. Feel for the players due to the heat & humidity. Batsman playing without Helmets to spinners. Glove changes every few overs along with a drink. 

At this rate the Football WC in Qatar will be seriously draining unless they put air conditioning on the pitch


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Been watching IPL. Feel for the players due to the heat & humidity. Batsman playing without Helmets to spinners. Glove changes every few overs along with a drink.

At this rate the Football WC in Qatar will be seriously draining unless they put air conditioning on the pitch
		
Click to expand...


maybe if they didnt take 2 hours to bowl 20 overs theyd not suffer so much


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2020)

well batted Sir Alistair 

last hour made it game on again , big day tomorrow


----------



## sunshine (Sep 25, 2020)

Mudball said:



			the Football WC in Qatar will be seriously draining unless they put air conditioning on the pitch
		
Click to expand...

That is the plan. They had stadium air con at the athletics world championships.

Still a scandal that the WC is going to Qatar IMO.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			maybe if they didnt take 2 hours to bowl 20 overs theyd not suffer so much 

Click to expand...

I've noticed the over rates in T20's slowing and slowing. There's a strategy conference after every ball, especially when you have a left hander and right hander batting together. Soon it will be like American football with timeouts after every ball - sorry play - to allow for important announcements from our sponsors


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I've noticed the over rates in T20's slowing and slowing. There's a strategy conference after every ball, especially when you have a left hander and right hander batting together. Soon it will be like American football with timeouts after every ball - sorry play - to allow for important announcements from our sponsors 

Click to expand...


in the IPHell they already have sponsored drinks breaks, 2 per 20 over innings I think so every 6 or 7 overs lol (also known as script breaks by those gambling lol)

at least in the UK domestic T20 sides only have 75 mins to bowl their 20 overs and get runs penalties if they dont, games last 2hr40, IPHell (and BigBash and a few other franchise tournaments, plus internationals take an hour more a lot of the time!)


----------



## Tongo (Sep 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			in the IPHell they already have sponsored drinks breaks, 2 per 20 over innings I think so every 6 or 7 overs lol (also known as script breaks by those gambling lol)

at least in the UK domestic T20 sides only have 75 mins to bowl their 20 overs and get runs penalties if they dont, games last 2hr40, IPHell (and BigBash and a few other franchise tournaments, plus internationals take an hour more a lot of the time!)
		
Click to expand...

It's starting to filter down though. I was at a Southern Premier League T20 game last Sunday that was all but 3 hours despite the team bowling first bowling 17-18 overs in the first hour!


----------



## Mudball (Sep 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			in the IPHell they already have sponsored drinks breaks, 2 per 20 over innings I think so every 6 or 7 overs lol (also known as script breaks by those gambling lol)

at least in the UK domestic T20 sides only have 75 mins to bowl their 20 overs and get runs penalties if they dont, games last 2hr40, IPHell (and BigBash and a few other franchise tournaments, plus internationals take an hour more a lot of the time!)
		
Click to expand...

Acc to rules, IPL over rate is 14 with the final over to be started  by 90th min... so if u factor in timeout, it is probably an extra min per over. It is a commercial entertainment, so it is expected that they will maximise it. 

https://www.iplt20.com/about/code-o...orting-and-disciplinary-process-and-sanctions


Kohli just got fined for the last match. A couple more and he will face a match ban. A bit harsher (from an entertainment POV)


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Acc to rules, IPL over rate is 14 with the final over to be started  by 90th min... so if u factor in timeout, it is probably an extra min per over.* It is a commercial entertainment*, so it is expected that they will maximise it.

https://www.iplt20.com/about/code-o...orting-and-disciplinary-process-and-sanctions


Kohli just got fined for the last match. A couple more and he will face a match ban. A bit harsher (from an entertainment POV)
		
Click to expand...


Thats the problem, its far too commercial entertainment and far too little real sport


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2020)

Tongo said:



			It's starting to filter down though. I was at a Southern Premier League T20 game last Sunday that was all but 3 hours despite the team bowling first bowling 17-18 overs in the first hour!
		
Click to expand...

Its ridiculous it really is, I remember playing 20 over games at decent club level starting at 6.15 and being in the bar for 8.30!!!!!


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2020)

Westley LBW when going way over and Cook caught behind when he doesnt hit it, playing in unnatural light. Finally looks like its going to be Somersets year!


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2020)

Well the mighty Essex managed to hang on and another trophy secured 

Shame it came down to a draw and being decided on first inns lead (thanks to Cooks stunning inns), have to feel a bit for Somerset , Lammonby played great (def one to watch) and thought Gregory was superb with the ball on a very flat Lords deck. Leach being a bit rusty made it very hard to bowl Essex out at the end


----------



## Tongo (Sep 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			Well the mighty Essex managed to hang on and another trophy secured 

Shame it came down to a draw and being decided on first inns lead (thanks to Cooks stunning inns), have to feel a bit for Somerset , Lammonby played great (def one to watch) and thought Gregory was superb with the ball on a very flat Lords deck. Leach being a bit rusty made it very hard to bowl Essex out at the end
		
Click to expand...

Essex's ascent from the second division to being the dominant red ball team in England is astonishing. It's their sort of story that makes the County Championship infinitely more interesting than any 8 team franchise league. 

If things are somewhere back to normal next season i will make an effort to go and watch them at some point.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 27, 2020)

Like it or lump it, IPL can produce some stunning moments ... this is mental 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310258272348274690


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 27, 2020)

Best fielding save of all time that, so good. T20 has had a remarkable effect on the standard of the fielding, can’t get away with being lazy or poor in the field anymore, standards and expectations are so high.


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Like it or lump it, IPL can produce some stunning moments ... this is mental


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310258272348274690

Click to expand...


one stunning moment in amongst the scripted reality again today lol

lump it for me, ill take the sport that was at lords thanks


----------



## Mudball (Sep 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			one stunning moment in amongst the scripted reality again today lol

lump it for me, ill take the sport that was at lords thanks
		
Click to expand...

It does not have to be binary choice... Franchise T20  is a rising tide that has helped lift the standards across all formats. 5 years ago this was unthinkable. While Test cricket gets a thumbs up, T20 has widened the net for a lot of players that might have never had the opportunity to make a living.


----------



## Reemul (Sep 28, 2020)

Yep my son loves the IPL and T20 stuff, he also loves the test match and one day stuff. He really enjoyed the Netflix Documentary on the Mumbai Indians as did I.

Heck I love all cricket.


----------



## fundy (Oct 16, 2020)

Just when you think the ECB cant get any worse.....

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...ampionship-confirmed-2021-separate-lord-final


----------



## Mudball (Oct 17, 2020)

Watching Sam Curran in the IPL CSK team has been a revelation....  Of all the English folks out there, i think he will benefit to the most - working under Dhoni will do him wonders.    Some superb death bowling from him.  Also interesting to see him open..


----------



## Mudball (Oct 26, 2020)

Stokes as opener?  
https://www.thecricketer.com/Topics...tine_marlon_samuels_ipl_rajasthan_royals.html


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Stokes as opener? 
https://www.thecricketer.com/Topics...tine_marlon_samuels_ipl_rajasthan_royals.html

Click to expand...


yeah of the 2 guys we have in the England side who dont want to open currently lets try and convince one of them to want to too lol

hes fine where he is, will happily be in the middle order for England once the circus is over


----------



## Mudball (Oct 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			yeah of the 2 guys we have in the England side who dont want to open currently lets try and convince one of them to want to too lol

hes fine where he is, will happily be in the middle order for England once the circus is over
		
Click to expand...


With the 2021 WC in view..  i thnk it is a good thing to see if he can do that slot for England


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2020)

Mudball said:



			With the 2021 WC in view..  i thnk it is a good thing to see if he can do that slot for England
		
Click to expand...


opening ? why?

Bairstow, Buttler, Hales, Banton, Malan, Clarke all want to open, Morgan wants to bat in the middle order, balance of the team far better with Stokes in the middle too based on the lack of others who can/want to

thats without mentioning workload!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 27, 2020)

watched a bit of IPL the other day, though i would have the luxury of not having to listen the the crownd go mad eve for an edge to slip... but oh they have dec to play recorded crown noise


----------



## Elizabethjdahl101 (Nov 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			opening ? why?

Bairstow, Buttler, Hales, Banton, Malan, Clarke all want to open, Morgan wants to bat in the middle order, balance of the team far better with Stokes in the middle too based on the lack of others who can/want to

thats without mentioning workload!

Click to expand...

Indeed you are right if there are many option available why only he;....


----------



## Mudball (Dec 1, 2020)

After Football, sorry soccer going to America... now its time for Cricket..  MLC coming next season.   While the purist will complain about the commercialisation and crash-wallop nature, i think this is all good for the sport.  How long before we see the first American into (proper) cricket.   
https://mumbaimirror.indiatimes.com...cricket-to-hollywood/articleshow/79501272.cms

on a similar note, there is a movie called Million Dollar arm about a talent hunt in India to find a bowler who could pitch in MLB..  if you are looking for some light entertainment.


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2020)

crickets been in america for a while, with very little interest, lets see if the IPL and throwing money at it can have any more success than previously


----------



## Mudball (Dec 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			crickets been in america for a while, with very little interest, lets see if the IPL and throwing money at it can have any more success than previously
		
Click to expand...

indeed it has been there for a while..  my friend's son plays in a league on the east coast and went for 'national champions' in California...  fairly grassroots & unorganised at the moment..   Same in Canada

Lets see what money brings to the table.  

Speaking of money..   The latest IPL seems to have netted the BCCI $600m...  while not having audience reduced cost by 35%.... cant argue with the economics.    Still a fraction of the Premier league


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			crickets been in america for a while, with very little interest, lets see if the IPL and throwing money at it can have any more success than previously
		
Click to expand...

it was popular up until the civil war, but after so many beatings by Engish touring sides they switched to basesball, that way they could be world champs


----------



## Mudball (Dec 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			it was popular up until the civil war, but after so many beatings by Engish touring sides they switched to basesball, that way they could be world champs

Click to expand...

is that a world series from all parts of the US?


----------



## Junior (Dec 1, 2020)

SA put a decent total on the board for once.  See if England can chase this one as well.  Surprised Nortje didn't play the first game.  He's got some serious juice. 

Enjoying the series so far.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2020)

Junior said:



			SA put a decent total on the board for once.  See if England can chase this one as well.  Surprised Nortje didn't play the first game.  He's got some serious juice.

Enjoying the series so far.
		
Click to expand...

So far so good. Interesting to see they got stuck into Archer although to be fair he didn't seem to have a plan B


----------



## Captainron (Dec 1, 2020)

Wish there was proper cricket on this tour and not just the rubbish short formats


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Wish there was proper cricket on this tour and not just the rubbish short formats
		
Click to expand...

Is that because you're mob aren't very good at it


----------



## Captainron (Dec 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that because you're mob aren't very good at it
		
Click to expand...

Nah. Well documented that I like t20 as much as Fish likes Liverpoolphil


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2020)

Just seems it doesn’t matter what score is up on the board England will nearly always chase it down.
S/A should have tried to chase because it’s easier to chase imo


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2020)

Have SA got their 6th Xl bowlers playing


----------



## Tongo (Dec 1, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Wish there was proper cricket on this tour and not just the rubbish short formats
		
Click to expand...

I've really tried to generate some interest but nothing's happening for me. I can only get marginally interested for professional T20 cricket and at the moment I just can't be bothered with it.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 1, 2020)

Tongo said:



			I've really tried to generate some interest but nothing's happening for me. I can only get marginally interested for professional T20 cricket and at the moment I just can't be bothered with it.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, who on earth would want to be a bowler.

Wouldn't be so bad if they played on a proper sized outfield where mishits actually cost the batter his wicket.


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2020)

Tongo said:



			I've really tried to generate some interest but nothing's happening for me. I can only get marginally interested for professional T20 cricket and at the moment I just can't be bothered with it.
		
Click to expand...

struggling here too, so formulaic and lacking in substance  sad as its the future (minus 20 balls lol)


----------



## Junior (Dec 1, 2020)

Im test cricket through and through but this will keep me going. 

Shamsi has got some neck.  Bowls a rank long hop that goes for 6 and does the old double hand slap looking at the fielder for not jumping high enough.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 1, 2020)

Test cricket is the only proper cricket for me.


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2020)

Have to wonder how the selectors cant find a place for Malan in the ODI squad lol


----------



## Captainron (Dec 1, 2020)

How many of the England team are actually English? Three?

Buttler
Bairstow
Rashid


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2020)

Captainron said:



			How many of the England team are actually English? Three?

Buttler
Bairstow
Rashid
		
Click to expand...

11


----------



## Captainron (Dec 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			11 

Click to expand...


----------



## Junior (Dec 1, 2020)

Captainron said:



			How many of the England team are actually English? Three?

Buttler
Bairstow
Rashid
		
Click to expand...

11 , its not our fault this country is amazing and everyone wants to come and live here


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 1, 2020)

What a batting performance


----------



## Captainron (Dec 1, 2020)

Junior said:



			11 , its not our fault this country is amazing and everyone wants to come and live here 

Click to expand...

I just came here for the benefits and the free healthcare. 😘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			What a batting performance
		
Click to expand...

Just a shame he couldn't get that last shot away to get the ton. Like others while I can get by on the crash bang wallop of T20 for me the test match is the only real form of the game. I don't mind a 50 over per side game as there is enough time for players to build an innings or a bowler to find a vein of form. T20 is fun but not proper cricket


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2020)

It’s decent enough to watch , enjoy going to watch at the ground , finals day is a decent day out and it’s certainty does show a lot of pure power and a good amount of skill. 

Test cricket is clearly the pinnacle and imo the introduction of T20 has improved test cricket a touch with a good number of attacking players arriving . 

Still enjoy a good day out at the Oval for a ODI


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s decent enough to watch , enjoy going to watch at the ground , finals day is a decent day out and it’s certainty does show a lot of pure power and a good amount of skill.

Test cricket is clearly the pinnacle and imo t*he introduction of T20 has improved test cricket* a touch with a good number of attacking players arriving .

Still enjoy a good day out at the Oval for a ODI
		
Click to expand...


has it? cant say im convinced thats true, albeit a lot of the powers that be want it to be true

its marginalised tests within the calendar, removed some players from test cricket, and is close to removing some countries from test cricket!

its increased run rates, but also increased batsmen just giving it away for no reason, far fewer players have the skill and mindset to bat for long period of times and if the ball moves about at all the majority of batsmen are just walking wickets (so exacerbate that by playing even more shots)

the majority of quicks now struggle to bowl a test match length (or with any patience and plan to work a batsman out because they dont have to) and a lot of the spinners bowl faster, flatter and fuller with less guile, drift or spin

slip fielding has got worse (as its a little practised skill), ground fielding is definitely one area that has improved ill give it that

ill take a world Xi from 10-20 years ago against the current one over a test series thats for sure


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 1, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Wish there was proper cricket on this tour and not just the rubbish short formats
		
Click to expand...

what would be the point you were humped last time, i think this hit a giggle are a chance for SA to get some results off the back of what a good game they talk despite being humpedin most formats..... on 2nd thoughts maybe not


----------



## Mudball (Dec 1, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I just came here for the benefits and the free healthcare. 😘
		
Click to expand...

There are constants ads on the Radio that are telling you to check if you can continue to do that after 31st dec...  If you break any rules, you will be referred upstairs to the PRS - Preeti Review System.. and currently it only says 'Out'


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			has it? cant say im convinced thats true, albeit a lot of the powers that be want it to be true

its marginalised tests within the calendar, removed some players from test cricket, and is close to removing some countries from test cricket!

its increased run rates, but also increased batsmen just giving it away for no reason, far fewer players have the skill and mindset to bat for long period of times and if the ball moves about at all the majority of batsmen are just walking wickets (so exacerbate that by playing even more shots)

the majority of quicks now struggle to bowl a test match length (or with any patience and plan to work a batsman out because they dont have to) and a lot of the spinners bowl faster, flatter and fuller with less guile, drift or spin

slip fielding has got worse (as its a little practised skill), ground fielding is definitely one area that has improved ill give it that

ill take a world Xi from 10-20 years ago against the current one over a test series thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with any of the points you made. Bowlers struggle to tie an end down and it seems from the first delivery the openers want to be scoring. There are some real grinders left in the game, Steve Smith perhaps the best of the lot. The fact that a test barely lasts four days a lot of the time is testament to the more one day style of play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			has it? cant say im convinced thats true, albeit a lot of the powers that be want it to be true

its marginalised tests within the calendar, removed some players from test cricket, and is close to removing some countries from test cricket!

its increased run rates, but also increased batsmen just giving it away for no reason, far fewer players have the skill and mindset to bat for long period of times and if the ball moves about at all the majority of batsmen are just walking wickets (so exacerbate that by playing even more shots)

the majority of quicks now struggle to bowl a test match length (or with any patience and plan to work a batsman out because they dont have to) and a lot of the spinners bowl faster, flatter and fuller with less guile, drift or spin

slip fielding has got worse (as its a little practised skill), ground fielding is definitely one area that has improved ill give it that

ill take a world Xi from 10-20 years ago against the current one over a test series thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

All depends on how you want to look at for improvements - skill level , or excitement

Test cricket over the years have got a bit more exciting and for a lot of reasons why you prob don’t think it’s improved - the likes of Boycott will hate it because it’s not pure but at times at sport needs to be a more exciting. 

The shorten formats have certainly helped bring money into the coffers to keep the county game going. 

It’s not going to be everyone’s cup of tea but its a shortened format of a sport thah works very well


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All depends on how you want to look at for improvements - skill level , or excitement

Test cricket over the years have got a bit more exciting and for a lot of reasons why you prob don’t think it’s improved - the likes of Boycott will hate it because it’s not pure but at times at sport needs to be a more exciting.

The shorten formats have certainly helped bring money into the coffers to keep the county game going.

It’s not going to be everyone’s cup of tea but its a shortened format of a sport thah works very well
		
Click to expand...


so standards have been reduced to make it more exciting (to some), i can see why some might think thats an improvement but not for me


----------



## Mudball (Dec 6, 2020)

I must admit I was in awe of KP when he first started playing switch hit. What an incredible skill. 
So where do the purist stand on switch hit being called a dead ball??

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...-need-call-dead-ball-batsman-tries-switch-hit


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2020)

seriously? Chappelli needs to get back in his box


----------



## Tongo (Dec 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			so standards have been reduced to make it more exciting (to some), i can see why some might think thats an improvement but not for me
		
Click to expand...

The value of runs and wickets has been devalued by the amount of T20 played. Batters score more runs on flatter decks with boundaries barely beyond the edge of the square whilst bowlers claim wickets easily because batters are forced to chase quick runs. Meanwhile, somewhere amidst it all the acceptable threshold for a decent economy rate soared beyond six an over. Too often franchise leagues are about a handful of superstars clouting bang average bowlers into the stands or claiming cheap wickets. The problem with these leagues is that there is no definable standard as no league can get the best players together all at once or use them all at once. Not even the IPL as each team can only field a certain number of overseas players and Pakistani players are not part of the league.  

Apparently the game is better for it. Would Football be better with bigger goalposts and more goals? Would golf be better with larger holes? I think better actually means richer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2020)

Cook makes some good points regarding the situation in South Africa and with a number of sides due to visit does it put those tours into question too https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/55206467


----------



## Mudball (Dec 6, 2020)

Tongo said:



			The value of runs and wickets has been devalued by the amount of T20 played. Batters score more runs on flatter decks with boundaries barely beyond the edge of the square whilst bowlers claim wickets easily because batters are forced to chase quick runs. Meanwhile, somewhere amidst it all the acceptable threshold for a decent economy rate soared beyond six an over. Too often franchise leagues are about a handful of superstars clouting bang average bowlers into the stands or claiming cheap wickets. The problem with these leagues is that there is no definable standard as no league can get the best players together all at once or use them all at once. *Not even the IPL as each team can only field a certain number of overseas players and Pakistani players are not part of the league.* 

Apparently the game is better for it. Would Football be better with bigger goalposts and more goals? Would golf be better with larger holes? I think better actually means richer.
		
Click to expand...

I think the IPL the Indian talent by restricting the number of overseas players on the field. It has led to the discovery of a lot of exciting talent. Bhumra was discovered by IPL and then made the Indian debut. Otherwise the rich clubs would just buy the next trophy. (Unpopular opinion) I think there is something that the premier league missed out and we see the big 6 edging everyone out by sheer money muscle.

Not letting Pakistani players is a political question. They used to be in the IPL opening season before Pak decided to undertake military adventures into India


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2020)

Mudball said:



			I think the IPL the Indian talent by restricting the number of overseas players on the field. It has led to the discovery of a lot of exciting talent. Bhumra was discovered by IPL and then made the Indian debut. Otherwise the rich clubs would just buy the next trophy. (Unpopular opinion) I think there is something that the premier league missed out and we see the big 6 edging everyone out by sheer money muscle.

Not letting Pakistani players is a political question. They used to be in the IPL opening season before Pak decided to undertake military adventures into India
		
Click to expand...


Restricted by how badly the teams recruit their overseas players too (massive over dependence on Aussie players from Aussie coaches not to mention overvalued Saffers and English). Sure I read somewhere 5 of the top 8 T20 batters in the world rankings werent at the the IPL this year for various reasons, not all as straightforward as they should be

As for thinking the IPL isnt as commercially and money driven as the Premier League, just lol


----------



## Mudball (Dec 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Restricted by how badly the teams recruit their overseas players too (massive over dependence on Aussie players from Aussie coaches not to mention overvalued Saffers and English). Sure I read somewhere 5 of the top 8 T20 batters in the world rankings werent at the the IPL this year for various reasons, not all as straightforward as they should be
		
Click to expand...

It’s commercial cricket.. never going to be straightforward. The idea is to get big hitters and quickies. Hence you see Aussie, windies and Kiwi batsman plus Aussie and Rabada. The English (other than KP) did not want to participate. 

Given Rajasthan Royal is partly owned by a British businessman, not surprised to see most of the English guy in RR. Now they are moving to other franchises. Absolutely loved Curran at the IPL, pretty much carried his side around. I won’t be surprised if his price goes up next year. Good for the lad. I am sure someone will put money behind Archer next year


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2020)

Mudball said:



			It’s commercial cricket.. never going to be straightforward. The idea is to get big hitters and quickies. Hence you see Aussie, windies and Kiwi batsman plus Aussie and Rabada. The English (other than KP) did not want to participate.

Given Rajasthan Royal is partly owned by a British businessman, not surprised to see most of the English guy in RR. Now they are moving to other franchises. Absolutely loved Curran at the IPL, pretty much carried his side around. I won’t be surprised if his price goes up next year. Good for the lad. I am sure someone will put money behind Archer next year
		
Click to expand...

The draft one of the biggest shams in sport lol, several sides totally mismanaged IF the objective is to assemble the best squad and playing XI for the franchise. But hey, not all about the sport is it.....


----------



## Tongo (Dec 6, 2020)

Mudball said:



			I think the IPL the Indian talent by restricting the number of overseas players on the field. It has led to the discovery of a lot of exciting talent. Bhumra was discovered by IPL and then made the Indian debut. Otherwise the rich clubs would just buy the next trophy. (Unpopular opinion) I think there is something that the premier league missed out and we see the big 6 edging everyone out by sheer money muscle.

Not letting Pakistani players is a political question. They used to be in the IPL opening season before Pak decided to undertake military adventures into India
		
Click to expand...


Of course they've discovered some decent players. But there's also some bang average players as well that are little more than cannon fodder for the insatiable desire for 6's. 

I know why Pakistani players aren't involved, but the fact remains that no league is able to get all of the best players together at any one time (for whatever reasons) so the standard of each league varies dramatically. Somewhat bizarrely, all T20 stats are lumped together by those who collate these things whereas international stats and domestic stats are kept separate for first-class and 50 over comps. For me, this further muddies the waters of the level of quality in T20 cricket.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2020)

Whilst it’s easy to dismiss T20 it’s also worth noting that many counties survive because of T20 and indeed some test nations need T20


----------



## Tongo (Dec 6, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whilst it’s easy to dismiss T20 it’s also worth noting that many counties survive because of T20 and indeed some test nations need T20
		
Click to expand...

It has but counties now surely employ a greater number of players to cover the three formats then they would have done in the past. For instance, years gone by would have seen each county employ an overseas player for the whole season. Now they sign / play numerous different overseas players for parts of the season including T20 specialists. And i would imagine that the salaries for 3 different players covering 3 different parts of the season would be significantly higher than one salary for one overseas player for the whole season. So more income but one would imagine greater outlay on salaries.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 6, 2020)

Watched the highlights of Aus v India T20 at Sydney today...  India chased down 195... while easy to dismiss the bowling, the sheer batting talent from both sides and the brute strength & timing  to hit a sixes into the Sydney second tier is unbelievable. 
Gone are the days of a David Boon opening the batting, one of the biggest thing with this generation is the amazing fitness levels of these players.  Stoinis looks like he is ready for rugby


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Watched the highlights of Aus v India T20 at Sydney today...  India chased down 195... while easy to dismiss the bowling, the sheer batting talent from both sides and the brute strength & timing  to hit a sixes into the Sydney second tier is unbelievable.
Gone are the days of a David Boon opening the batting, one of the biggest thing with this generation is the amazing fitness levels of these players.  Stoinis looks like he is ready for rugby
		
Click to expand...


yeah but can he drink 50 tins on a transatlantic flight and walk off at the other end


----------



## Mudball (Dec 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			yeah but can he drink 50 tins on a transatlantic flight and walk off at the other end 

Click to expand...

i hear Zampa is mad about his coffee and travels with his own coffee machine...   not a reputation for an Aussie man..


----------



## sunshine (Dec 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			so standards have been reduced to make it more exciting (to some), i can see why some might think thats an improvement but not for me
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe that standards at test level have been reduced. The game has evolved. Australia started it 20 years ago when they decided to up the scoring rate and blew everyone away. They had an amazingly talented team to do this, but they recognised that aggressive scoring put them in a position to win matches. Every other test nation has followed suit, some teams (including England) have taken it too far at times and been punished.

If you pitted an old school test team against a modern team, Boycott v Stokes approach, the modern team would come out on top more often.


----------



## greenone (Dec 8, 2020)

sunshine said:



			If you pitted an old school test team against a modern team, Boycott v Stokes approach, the modern team would come out on top more often.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the pitch. On a flat modern one yes, on a pitch that has a bit in it like they generally did back in the day the more patient approach would win imo.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Mudball said:



			i hear Zampa is mad about his coffee and travels with his own coffee machine...   not a reputation for an Aussie man..
		
Click to expand...

Apparently some of the quicks are in a group with him just about coffee


----------



## sunshine (Dec 9, 2020)

greenone said:



			Depends on the pitch. On a flat modern one yes, on a pitch that has a bit in it like they generally did back in the day the more patient approach would win imo.
		
Click to expand...

I understand why you would say that. England have certainly been guilty of a reckless approach at times when the pitch  demanded more respect. 

The flip side is that they only need one partnership to get going and they take the game away from the opposition. 

To be fair, all the good test teams in recent years have still featured batsmen who can grind out a score. You need a balance.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 19, 2020)

Great effort from India to total 36 all out in the 2nd innings against the Aussies


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 19, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Great effort from India to total 36 all out in the 2nd innings against the Aussies 

Click to expand...

I think they were surprised to find that an innings could last longer than 20 overs. (Although only just🤭 for their second inns)


----------

